# Fotos de Amplificadores hechos en casa



## juanma

Ya tenemos el post para los parlantes, faltaba este solamente.
Ademas es excelente para la gente qe recien comienza o quiere armar un amplificador y no tiene mucha experiencia o para los que ya armamos uno, ver otros amplificadores.

Dejemos solamente las fotos y los esquemas (transistores/MOSFET/valvulas mas que nada) con algun tipo de comentario y/o anecdota del amplificador (capacitores explotados, transistores volados, y muchos etc...), pre-amplificador tambien son bienvenidos.  

Saludos!


----------



## Pablo16

Muy buena la idea juanma, a mí me gusta mucho ver los amplificadores de otros, las diferentes formas de armarlos, algunos detalles que se le agregan, quienes los hacen bonitos, quienes no xP, etc.

Yo colaboro con 2 amplificador.

Primero el de 100w en estereo que Luciperro nos dio, las fotos son cuando recien lo estaba armando, ahorita ya esta completo, estoy terminando el PCB de la fuente y fabricandole un gabinete. Es el primer amplificador con transistores y el mas potente que he armado ops: pero ya sera despues ($) que arme alguno mas grande.

No fue ningún problema conseguir los componentes y me salió mucho más barato que comprar uno de las mismas caracteristicas (poco mas de la mitad del precio). Los transistores fueron TIP35C, TIP41C, TIP42C.

Funcionó a la primera y con un sonido muy bueno, el uso va a ser un par de bafles de 15" para medios y agudos.

El segundo amplificador es de 20w, publicado por Tecnicdeso. 

Al igual que el otro funcionó a la primera, a este falta armarle el preamplificador para guitarra y montarlo en su caja. Las ventajas: es muy económico y más sencillo no se puede, tiene un sonido buenisimo comparado con su tamaño y el precio.

Animense a poner sus monstruos!  

Saludos a todos.


----------



## masqueduro

Aquí os dejo las fotos del montaje de un amplificador estereo con dos tda1562, alimentados con una fuente de pc, al que le añadí un previo con control de tonos y un vúmetro estéreo fabricado con el LM3915. 

Más adelante iré aportando más montajes

saludos

Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## juanma

Esto no es exactamente un amplificador, pero desde ese modulo, distribuyo la señal a los otros 5 amplificadores.

La foto de los amplificador en unos dias las subo. 3 son con TDA2005 y lo hice hace como 4 años, cuando pensaba que ese TDA era lo mejor de lo mejor   
Ya es tiempo de jubilarlos y reemplazarlos por unos buenos MOSFETs.

Saludos


----------



## Pablo16

Me gustó el amplificador de 'masqueduro'! Se ve muy bien con el vumetro estereo.

Esperamos las fotos de los amplificadores juanma, muy bueno el preamp. 

Salu2


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola a todos. Aca les paso algunos de los amplificador que armé.

saludos

Juan Jose.


----------



## Juan Jose

Aca una etapa de 10 +100 con protecciones de temperatura y retardo de encendido.

es modelo 1995! y hasta ahora anda.

Creo que se podria mejorar mucho haciendo una placa unica y mejorando distribuciones de componentes y fuentes.... etc.

Hacia 13 años que no la habria y me trae tantos recuerdos


----------



## Juan Jose

Aca un 5.1 con tda2003 y tda 1515 para mi cuñado que se lo robaron y le quedaron los satelites.

una joyita!


----------



## Juan Jose

Aqui un par de potencias a base de TDA1562Q.

y una con un teda 1515 publicada aca en el foro. 

Y por ultimo, un filtro de subgraves para 12 vcc que le elimine el tda porque no me andaba. pero el filtro funciona muy bien.

saludos.

Juan jose


----------



## Juan Jose

Aqui la etapa en la que estoy trabajando. Un amplificador de 100 w rms sobre 4 ohms con solo 9 transistores.

saludos.


----------



## Pablo16

Muy buenos los amplificadores Juan José! Por lo que he visto trabajas muy bien!

-Saludos-


----------



## Juan Jose

Holaamigos foreros.
Gracias Pablo.

Por lo que se ve tu y los demas tambien trabajan muy bien, especialmente en la dedicacion confeccionando las placas. Comentame como te andubo la etapa de Luciperro poerque estube siguiendo ese foro desde afuera y mepareció muy interesante el diseño ya que es muy parecido a uno que tengo de la linea vieja de QSC. Unos fierros en configuracion push pull (osea todos los transistores NPN o PNP y alimentacion simetrica.)
Por mi parte prefiero los de configuracion complementaria aunque reconozco que QSC es una marcasa.

Felicitaciones a todos los quecomponen este foro y seria muy interesante que se sumen para que veamos las realidades en electronica que somos capaces de crear!      


Pregunta: fotos de potencias voladas, destruidas, inservibles o EXPLOTADAS vale?

tengo algunas che.



saludos y que se cumplan sus proyectos!

Juan Jose


----------



## juanma

Lastima que no tengo ninguna foto, pero en 4º año me exploto un capacitor de 4700uF/50V porque lo conecte alreves, fui me primer plaqueta   
Y un amigo (no se como hizo) exploto un LED de vidrio, o nos poniamos a explotar capacitores a 220 y muchas mas anecdotas (peligrosas por cierto) .... 8) 

Muy buenas las fotos!

Saludos


----------



## Ivan N.

Holas a todos! Aca les dejo un par de fotos de mi amplificador de 100W basado en 2 TDA7294 en bridge. Saludos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Acá unas fotos de un amplificador de 100+100 que hice hace un tiempo.


----------



## juanma

Impecable montaje Francisco!
El gabinete lo compraste o lo fabricaste vos?

Creo que ese es uno de los grandes problemas de los amplificadorficdores, nunca encontramos uno a nuestra medida (por aca sucede eso). O hay que hacerlos y no siempre tenemos todas las herramientas o hay que mandarlo a hacer o comprar uno que casi siempre queda un poco mas grande.


----------



## Juan Jose

Ivan y Fancisco, excelentes trabajos los dos. Hace a la calidad del foro.

Felicitaciones.

Juan Jose


----------



## Francisco Galarza

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Impecable montaje Francisco!
> El gabinete lo compraste o lo fabricaste vos?
> 
> Creo que ese es uno de los grandes problemas de los amplificadorficdores, nunca encontramos uno a nuestra medida (por aca sucede eso). O hay que hacerlos y no siempre tenemos todas las herramientas o hay que mandarlo a hacer o comprar uno que casi siempre queda un poco mas grande.



Sí, es un gran problema el del gabinete.
Lo diseñé con las medidas que necesitaba. El ancho es el de un rack de 19".
Mandé a doblar y cortar las chapas a una metalúrgica de acá. Me cobraron creo que $17.
Después hice los agujeros para los tornillos, los potenciómetros, las borneras y el interruptor.
Lo pinté con antióxido y pintura negra y listo.


----------



## menduco

francisco excelente trabajo, ahora la preg inportante cuanto sale armarlo? y si puedes postear circuito y fotos internas del amplificador para ver como esta por dentro

saludos

PD: IVAN  muy bueno el amplificador, eso negro que esta a los costados de la plaqueta y unido al disipador es tambian un disipador?,lo mismo que a francisco, puedees postaer el circuito?


----------



## Francisco Galarza

menduco dijo:
			
		

> francisco excelente trabajo, ahora la preg inportante cuanto sale armarlo? y si puedes postear circuito y fotos internas del amplificador para ver como esta por dentro
> 
> saludos
> 
> PD: IVAN  muy bueno el amplificador, eso negro que esta a los costados de la plaqueta y unido al disipador es tambian un disipador?,lo mismo que a francisco, puedees postaer el circuito?



El amplificador lo vendí y no tengo fotos de adentro. El circuito lo subí en "Diagramas amplificador" pero no era un buen diseño, por eso me deshice de él.
No tengo idea de cuánto me salió, pero era un circuito bastante económico.


----------



## 2fast4you

carlitox dijo:
			
		

> 2fast4you me gusto tu gabinete muy original, yo tengo un par tirado y verdad q m voy a copiar de vos para montar mi amplificador lo hice con TDA 7294 tira unos 70 Wrms, espero q m entre todo x es stereo y transformador es grande, saludos y gracias. cuando lo termine d montar subo fotos menos d la placa xq es un asco reforzado con estaño x todos lados jaja.



Me alegra que te hallan gustado mis montajes. Ese gabinete con dos chasis de fuentes de pc lo habia hecho para salir del apuro nomas, porque aun no tenia mi gabinete y estaba por hacerme uno, pero al ver que llamaba tanto la atensión lo deje asi nomas =)

*Juan Jose Galleni: *Esos bafles son de lo mejor que hay aca en argentina, con una exelentisima relacion calidad-precio (aunque la balanza esta inclinada hacia la calidad  y los usaba con un sintoamplificador TEAC (que curiosamente tambien llevaba un STK4192II) que se volo el integrado y gran parte de las pistas de la placa. Efectivamente, lo tengo todo original, los bafles, la potencia, y el CD Player SONY, una joya!

Los bafles son de 200W, 3 vias, Woofer de 12", gabinete bass reflex, cono de aluminio cubierto en seda, y ala de goma... una papita! impedancia 8ohm. Los dos bafles estan en perfecto estado, salvo las esquinitas de arriba que se cacharon porque se cayeron de la silla mientras sonaban (imaginate los graves que tiene!) y bueno... se ve que estoy orgulloso de ellos! jajaj!

Si encuentro la datasheet la subo! =)

Tambien tengo amplificador con TDA2003 Montados en unos Mouses que no andaban! y obviamente el volumen lo manejas con el scroll (ruedita). Mas adelante subo las fotos.

Y estoi trabajando en un bafle cuya caja va a ser la de un monitor de 17" (tipo samsung 794). Todavia estoy trabajando con fibra y masilla para sellar y reforzar bien el gabinete y tapar todos los agujeritos. Todavia estoy pensando si el woofer va a ser de 10 o de 12", lo que si, va a ser de 2 vias, con tubo de sintonia tipo bass reflex (aunque no va a serlo 100% por el litraje incorrecto del gabinete, pero bueno, mas que nada es estetica la cosa...) y bueno, vamos a ver que sale y obviamente uds van a tener antes que nadie las fotos de "la cosa"... en fin.. de tantos proyectos que tengo este es uno de los que ya esta en buen camino...

Se hizo extensa la cosa!

gracias por tomarse el tiempo de llerlo todo!

saludos!


----------



## nene

hola a todos, aca les dejo algunas fotos de un amplificador que termine de armar y probar recientemente..

las mediciones de banco dieron una potencia r.m.s. de 2 x 250W @ 8Ohms y 2 x 400W @ 4Ohms...

espero que les guste

nene


----------



## nene

aca algo de la parte trasera y gabinete. estas fotos estan desactualizadas, faltan los vu de 5 leds por canal, inlcuido el led de señal, y uno que indica el modo bridge..

tambien una foto de la plaqueta de ganancia, bridge, crossovers y vu's sin perforar..

saludos

nene


----------



## 2fast4you

esta excelente tu amplificador nene

podrias postear el esquematico que utilizaste? asi lo comparo con algunos que tengo por aca...


----------



## Manonline

Hola gente... aca les dejo las fotos de mi amplificador de 130w RMS por canal segun los apuntes del colegio... jaja... no esta andando ahroa porque no me anda el preamplificador... pero las potencias andan bien!


Vista Trasera

http://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf1101mo8.jpg


Vista Frontal

http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf1102ew9.jpg


Bueno ahi pueden ver los disipadores con los 3055, el preamplificador (qe no anda ), la selectora, la fuente y el transformador... y bueno... el cableado de señales... el electrico esta por abajo... (abajo de los disipadores estan las dos potencias)

http://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf1103vf7.jpg


Aca una foto en angulo y se pueden ver un poco las potencias...

http://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf1104do2.jpg


Y por ultimo una foto por el agujero qe me falta ponerle la rejilla... ahi se pueden ver las potencias.. y tal vez no se vea por falta de luz, pero alla en el fondo, hay un cooler haciendo circular aire por las potencias y el disipador...

http://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf1106va3.jpg





No se que voy a hacer con tanta potencia... pero dale qe va jajaja...


salu2,
mano.


----------



## masqueduro

Hola Manonline, ¿está el esquema de este amplificador por el foro?, y si no lo está, ¿serías tan amable de subirlo al foro de audio gran señal?

Muchas gracias de antemano

Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## Manonline

bueno masqueduro... aca esta el circuito pero hecho en PCB Wizard... tambien de paso te dejo el circuito impreso por si lo qeres hacer tambien hecho en PCB Wizard... sino tenes bajalo... comprimido pesa 5 mb

salu2,
mano.


P.D.: Tambien tengo el impreso del preamplificador... pero no el circuito...


----------



## masqueduro

Muchas gracias por el aporte Manonline, parece un buen circuito y me viene perfecto, yo también uso el pcbwizard y el livewire; pero tengo unas dudas, ¿con qué voltaje se alimenta?, en el circuito, ¿cúal es la rama negativa y cuál la positiva?. No encuentro el valor de los diodos, ¿podrías enviar estos detalles?


Te reitero mi agradecimiento
Un saludo
Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## Manonline

aaaah si me olvide de especificar los valores de tension... bueno... la parte de arriba es la positiva y se alimenta con +50V... y la parte de abajo es la negativa y se alimenta con -50V

los diodos son 1N4007... En el caso qe hay dos diodos en serie se podria probar de poner un Led 

salu2,
mano.

EDIT: El transformador debe ser de 36+36V x 3A para un canal y 6A para dos canales.


----------



## masqueduro

Muchas gracias amigo, lo convertiré en mi próximo proyecto

Saludos

Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## masqueduro

masqueduro dijo:
			
		

> Aquí os dejo las fotos del montaje de un amplificador estereo con dos tda1562, alimentados con una fuente de pc, al que le añadí un previo con control de tonos y un vúmetro estéreo fabricado con el LM3915.
> 
> Más adelante iré aportando más montajes
> 
> saludos
> 
> Manolo
> Huelva-España




A petición del amigo Juan José Galleni, adjunto algunas fotos más del montaje. Espero os gusten. Ahora estoy en el proyecto de un amplificador con STK4048XI estéreo, en cuanto lo eche a funcionar lo pondré en este foro, aunque aún le queda bastante, tiene preamplificador, vúmetro estéreo y protector de altavoces.

Saludos


----------



## fernando_b

Hola q tal, muy buenos todos los amplificadores y pre, aqui les dejo fotos del q arme yo. Es de 25+25 w RMS, suena muy lindo y para la proxima les subire un video del amplificador en funcionamiento. Saludos


----------



## Manonline

fernando_b tene cuidado xq la corriente de tu transformador no alcanza para alimentar las dos potencias... la suma de las potencias de tu amplificador es de 50w y tu transformador es de 30VA, necesitarias uno de 60VA.

despues de eso, muy practico el amplificador... muy compacto ^^

salu2,
mano.


----------



## gca

Manonline al rectificar la tensionn del transformador se va a 43V = no alcanzaria  pero creo que le funciona bien


----------



## Manonline

la corriente sigue siendo la misma, en todo caso la tension, qe tampoco, xq rectificar lo unico que hace es convertir la corriente alterna a una corriente pulsante con una polaridad. La cuenta que vos estas haciendo es hacer un pasaje... de VRMS a Vpico...

pero insisto... el transformador sigue siendo de 30VA

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> Manonline al rectificar la corriente del transformador se va a 43V = no alcanzaria  pero creo que le funciona bien



Genial! Al rectificar genero 40% de energía que antes no exisitía?


----------



## quimypr

Bueno, estas son las fotos de un amplificador stereo con dos TDA2002 que arme para el colegio, despues le puse un pote para regular el volumen. Lo alimento con una fuente de PC, y le enchufo el mp3 o el iPod, todavia no tiene preamplificador, estoy buscando uno bueno. Aun me falta el montaje en chasis.

Espero que les guste

PD: Pregunta: Como hago para que se vean las fotos como en los mensajes de arriba?


----------



## Andres Cuenca

quimypr dijo:
			
		

> PD: Pregunta: Como hago para que se vean las fotos como en los mensajes de arriba?



Para poder visualizar una imagen en los mensajes tienen que ser de máximo 620 pixeles de ancho por 550 pixeles de alto, si es mayor hay que descargarla.

Saludos.


----------



## quimypr

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> quimypr dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PD: Pregunta: Como hago para que se vean las fotos como en los mensajes de arriba?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Para poder visualizar una imagen en los mensajes tienen que ser de máximo 620 pixeles de ancho por 550 pixeles de alto, si es mayor hay que descargarla.
> 
> Saludos.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Muchas Gracias, en ese caso les dejo las dos fotos que faltaban


----------



## bruno_nqn

hola quimypr.. me podrias decir de cuanta potencia entrega ese amplificador? podes subir el diagrama? de cuanto es la alimentacion? la verdad q se ve sencillo!


----------



## quimypr

bruno_nqn dijo:
			
		

> hola quimypr.. me podrias decir de cuanta potencia entrega ese amplificador? podes subir el diagrama? de cuanto es la alimentacion? la verdad q se ve sencillo!



Yo se gente, que lo de pablin hay que agarrarlo con pinzas, pero este circuito funca bastante bien.

El esquematico es este:







El circuito funca con un rango de tensiones que no recuerdo en este momento, pero que en el datasheet estan. Yo lo tengo trabajando a 12V. Para un solo canal supuestamente es de 8W en 4Ohm consumiendo 1A, y con una señal de entrada de 500mV pico. Lo cierto es que a mi conectandolo a la PC, me consume 300mA, y eso que es estereo. Lo que se puede hacer es cambiarle la ganancia, osea en lugar de la resistencias de 220, y 22, se pueden poner de 2K2, y 100, con lo que tendrias una ganancia de aproximadamente 20, y con una señal de entrada un poco mas baja andaria mejor. 

Saludos


----------



## fernando_b

Manonline recien leo tu sugerencia, ¿q es lo q podria llegar a pasar si decis q la corriente del transformador no alcanza a alimentar las dos potencias? Te comento q lo tengo desd fines del 2005 y anduvo perfectamente (lo use tambien en algunas fiestas). Pero hace unas 2 semanas dejo de funcionar un canal, el problema creeria q se debe al potenciometro porq ultimamente andaba fallando (a la entrada d audio la conecte directamente al potenciometro y luego al circuito). Ahora dejo d funcionar un canal pero el otro anda perfecto lo q si q al aumentar el volumen se siente interferencias. ¿Sera el potenciometro el q dejo d funcionar bien o a q se puede deber d q deje d funcionar un canal?. Saludos gracias!


----------



## Pablo16

Hola fernando. Lo que puede pasar es que se queme el transformador supongo, no se si pueda fallar algo más. 

Saludos


----------



## nene

fernando_b, te recomiendo lo siguiente: si vas utilizar esa fuente que aparece en la foto de la pagina 4, prubea los amplificador de forma independiente.  No me refiero a no inyectarle señal a uno, y al otro si, sino directamente desconectar de la fuente uno de los dos amplificador.  

Como lei por ahi que dijo alguien, si tu amplificador mono es de 25W R.M.S., pero en tu caso es estereo serian (en teoria como siempre!) 50W R.M.S. totales, por lo que esta potencia se la debes suministrar por medio de la fuente.  Si alimentas cada amplificador con una misma fuente, es decir los amplificador conectados a la alimentacion en paralelo, esta debe de ser de entre unos 60VA y 70VA.  El rendimiento de un reductor de tension o transformador nunca es del 100%, raravez supera el 70% y menos siendo de nucleo de placas.  Asi pues el secundario del transofrmador debera ser, en este caso, de 15-0-15 @ 4A (o 5A).

El unico problema que te causa utilizar un transformador mas pequeño del que deberias, es nada mas ni nada menos que la potencia final de tu etapa se vera reducida.  La potencia maxima TEORICA de tu etapa esta limita a la potencia suministrada por tu fuente.

Igualmente, digo teorica porque estos integrados para que realmente entreguen la potencia que se especifica en las hojas de datos DEBEN estar bajo las condiciones especificadas en ésta, es decir una Temperatura ambien determinada, una TEmeperatura de Union tambien especifica, etc..y pocas veces se logran recrear estas condiciones en la "vida real".

Con respecto al problema que solo uno de tus canales anda, verifica lo siguiente (luego de desconectar el otro canal):

- la tension de alimentacion..
- la señal inyectada, es decir la presencia de señal, no en el pote, no en el borne del chasis, SINO DIRECTAMENTE EN EL PIN CORRESPONDIENTE a la entrada en el integrado..
- si todo esto esta correcto, revisa la circuiteria general..puedes postear el circuito, seguramente es simple, un par de componentes pero siempre ayuda...
- sino, pinesa que tal vez el integrado se quemo, o sufrio algun daño..

espero haberte ayudado..un saludo

nene


----------



## fernando_b

Ok muchas gracias por su ayuda ahora me tendre q poner a ver la falla del canal q no anda. Saludos!


----------



## gaston sj

aca les paso las fotos de un viejo ken brown pro x600 que restaure originalmente traia 40w de potencia por canal ahora le puse 2 etapas de 70w por canal @ 8ohm  le puse varios coolers (4) y trabaja bien hasta en 2 ohm los circuitos son unos viejos rca modificados por el señor MAZUECO de san juan un hombre de 81 años que dedico toda su vida y ama ala electronica a audinac y a sus viejos equipos....
@8ohm da 70w por canal a 4 unos 90 y a 2 unos 120

las placas son tipo """""universales""""" con 30v tira 26w con 42v 70w con 50 80w con 70 150w  trabaja con fuente partida eso si sin cooler ni buen disipador a 2 ohm te ases una fritanga ahi


----------



## masqueduro

Estas fotos pertenecen a un amplificador fabricado con 2 TDA1514, que entregan 40wrms en 8oh cada uno. Tiene un vúmetro que saqué de un ecualizador de coche. El amplificador lo contruí hace más de 10 años y la caja la utilicé antes en un amplificador que tenía 2 TDA2030, de ahí que en la serigrafía se mencione este integrado. Lo he hecho funcionar durante más de 15 horas seguidas a tope y va como la seda, aunque ahora no lo utilizo.


Saludos

Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## masqueduro

Y ahora os pongo unas fotos de mi último proyecto, un amplificador estéreo con 2 STK4048XI, le monté un vúmetro y un protector de altavoces; todos los circuitos son cosecha del foro y la verdad, lo he probado esta tarde y es una bomba, y en calidad de sonido inmejorable; no se escucha ningún ruido de fondo cuando no tiene entrada de señal, ni aun si lo pongo a máximo volamen. Le intenté montar un previo con el TDA1524, pero metía unos ruidos horribles, y eso que filtré, regulé bien los 12v y lo aislé todo convenientemente, pero aunque logré casi anular el ruido, cuando estaba sin señal se escuchaba un ruidillo de fondo molesto y decidí quitarlo. Así que lo monté sencillo, sólo con un potenciómetro para regular el volumen y listo.

No soy un especialista en electrónica, pero es lo más sencillo y con mejor resultado que monté nunca; y la potencia bárbara, tengo unos bables de 130wrms y los desarma.

Saludos
Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## Manonline

Nooo que buen gabinete... x curiosidad... lo hiciste voss?

salu2,
mano.


----------



## masqueduro

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> Nooo que buen gabinete... x curiosidad... lo hiciste voss?
> 
> salu2,
> mano.



El gabinete está todo hecho a mano, me gusta realizar por mi mismo todo lo que puedo; la electrónica para mí es un hobby y cuanto más propio pongo al proyecto más me entusiasma. Está realizado con retales que encontré por el garaje y hasta la tornillería es usada; de ahí que no sea toda igual. Como base empleé la parte inferior del chasis de un DVD averiado. La serigrafía está hecha con letras de estas que vienen en una lámina transparente y se transfieren al aluminio raspando una a una con un lápiz; en España no es fácil encontrar estas letras, las tengo desde hace 10 años que monté el otro amplificador que puse en el foro , pero por más que busco, en todas las papelerías me indican que ya no se fabrican; lo que no sé es si hay otro método sencillo para serigrafiar, ya que se me están acabado las letras. 

Saludos a todos, y espero que os hayan gustado los montajes.

Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## Fogonazo

*!! Remonono tu gabinete ¡¡*

Remonono = Lindo


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> *!! Remonono tu gabinete ¡¡*
> 
> Remonono = Lindo



Te parecés a mi abuela jeje


----------



## steinlager

Que prolijo lo tuyo Manolo, muy bueno.... El vumetro con q IC lo armaste?


----------



## oswaldosolano

menos mal que dices que no eres especialista y mira que bonito te quedo.


----------



## ricardodeni

Hola,realmente muy buenos los amplificadores, gaston sj podrias por favor subir el circuito de tu amplificador ya que me resulta muy comodo tener una placa con esas prestaciones ademas esos circuitos antiguos tienen siempre,a mi parecer,el mejor sonido.
  desde ya gracias 
  saludos ,ricardo.


----------



## 2fast4you

faaaaaaa!

esta re sarpado tu amplificador!

yo todavia sigo con los chasis de fuente de pc jajajajaj


felicitaciones!


----------



## santiago

rre groso 
el amplificador
el gabinete
felicitaciones aver cuando pueda posteo mis fotitos de amplificadores el tema es que yo ermo por pedido acique cuando pueda posteo. estoy en mi ultima creacion un 6.2 satelitales de tda7377 y 2 sub con tda7294 todo en 4 omhs un cañoncito ya lo probe pero voy con la presentacion
salu2


----------



## masqueduro

steinlager dijo:
			
		

> Que prolijo lo tuyo Manolo, muy bueno.... El vumetro con q IC lo armaste?



Lo monté con dos LM3915, me basé en el esquema de la dirección de este foro:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/vumetro-led-7759/

le hice las modificaciones necesarias para adaptarlo a la potencia del STK4048, por lo que cambié la resistencia de 10k por una de 18k y la de 18k por una de 33, para así poder visualizar los 200w en 4oh y los 150 en 8oh. 

Saludos


----------



## Selkir

santixman dijo:
			
		

> rre groso
> el amplificador
> el gabinete
> felicitaciones aver cuando pueda posteo mis fotitos de amplificadores el tema es que yo ermo por pedido acique cuando pueda posteo. estoy en mi ultima creacion un 6.2 satelitales de tda7377 y 2 sub con tda7294 todo en 4 omhs un cañoncito ya lo probe pero voy con la presentacion
> salu2


Si puedes postea también los esquemas, que me interesa bastante este proyecto.

Por cierto, ¿qué potencia tiene el proyecto?


----------



## quimypr

Muy bueno eso. Hay alguna manera de modificarlo para una potencia menor?


----------



## santiago

el 7294 da 140w aprox sobre 4omhs
el 7377 da 25 watts estereo aprox
ya voy a terminar 
despues voy a hacer el woofer con un stk4048   
haber que pasa 
los diagramas los sauque de: el foro (7377) 
del datasheet (7294)
salu2


----------



## masqueduro

Los cálculos los saqué de esta página: http://users.swing.be/edwinpaij/vu_metre.htm, que aunque el circuito no es exactamente el mismo, sí es válido el cálculo para R1. 
Para pequeñas potencias yo empleé este otro vúmetro que posteé en esta dirección: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about22149.html

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-vumetro-13273/

Espero te sean de utilidad los aportes

Saludos
Manolo 
Huelva-España


----------



## masqueduro

He comprobado que el primer enlace no funciona directamente; tienes que pegar la dirección  en la barra de direcciones del navegador para que responda.

http://users.swing.be/edwinpaij/vu_metre.htm

Saludos de nuevo


----------



## gaston sj

hola masqueduro una pregunta cuanto te dinero te costo el stj ya que  tego entendido que en argentina salen unos 62 euros el original saludos


----------



## masqueduro

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> hola masqueduro una pregunta cuanto te dinero te costo el stj ya que  tego entendido que en argentina salen unos 62 euros el original saludos



Yo los compré por 12 euros cada uno, no sé cuánto es esto al cambio con vuestra moneda. El precio de este integrado en España está entre los 11 y 15 euros. Lo que no sabría decirte es si los compré originales, pero la verdad es que funcionan perfectamente.

Saludos
Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## 2fast4you

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> hola masqueduro una pregunta cuanto te dinero te costo el stj ya que  tego entendido que en argentina salen unos 62 euros el original saludos



en argentina sale entre $50 y $80, yo consegui por $60 el Sanyo, q segun me dijeron es el mejor, despues habia uno chino que salia $30, pero no lo compre...


saludos


----------



## juanma

Gente, la idea del post era subir las fotos de amplificadores!

Les recuerdo lo que comente al principio, *coloquen TODOS los datos del amplificador (integrados, tipos de transistores, esquemas (si no esta en el foro), modificaciones, etc).*
O dejen el link donde esta posteado el diseño del amplificador.

Lo digo para que no se haga un post de 50paginas con pocas fotos de amplificadores/pre.

Ahora, con las sugerencias es otro tema, esas si son muy bienvenidas!

Disculpas por si alguien toma a mal el mensaje.

Saludos y excelentes fotos!


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola muchachos. MUY BUENOS TODOS LOS TRABAJOS CHE!. La verdad que me alegra participar de este foro. 
En este post les subo un amplificador basado en 2 tda1515bq, fuente de alimentación de 15 vcc  basada en un LM338K, preamplificador transistorizados con graves, medios y agudos, un par de vumetros basado en LM3915, un preamplificador de microfono basado en un LM387 (alimentacion 24 vcc) y un mezclador de 3 entradas (2 lineas y un microfono) tambien basado en un LM387.
El  gabinete es de PVC, medidas largo 25 mm, ancho 18 cm y alto 10 cm.
La serigrafía del frente esta en corel y la realizó el dueño que es un amigo que me encargó el proyecto. 

La fecha de realizacion: año 1995 aproximadamente. 

una joyita de mis recuerdos, que ahora llegó a mi tallercito para ser reparado ya que un canal no funcionaba. Se cambio el C y listo. 

Ahhhhh y se limpio!.

bueno, espero sea buen aporte.

saludos y suerte-.


Juan Jose.



			
				Juan Jose Galleni dijo:
			
		

> Aca un 5.1 con tda2003 y tda 1515 para mi cuñado que se lo robaron y le quedaron los satelites.
> 
> una joyita!



Aqui de nuevo, les queria completar el sistemita 5.1 que le fabriqué a mi cuña. Quedó bien    

Bueno, saludos.


----------



## makine

Muy buenos montajes felicitaciones a todos/as


----------



## 2fast4you

me parece medio al dope semejante woofer con un 1515 de 20W, proba con el TDA2050 que a mi me dio buenos resultados en el equipo que arme para el ciber =)

P/D: te quedo muy lindo todo, pero trata de agrandar la potencia de los graves, que tiene que ser por lo menos 3 veces mas potente (para que no se quede corto en los golpes) que la q usas en los satelites.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola a todos. Muy agredecido por las sugerencias y de hecho debería de ser asi.
En mi caso, tenia el amplificador fabricado y una pequeña etapa de 8 + 8 asique con solo fabricar otro de 8+8+8 ya completaba el susodicho sistema 5.1. Respecto del parlante es una exageración pero el dato es que es marca UCOA (antiquisimo porque era de un combinado a válvulas) y lo mande a reenconar. De tan viejo NO se conseguian repuestos asique le adaptaron un cono y una bobina y quedó bien pero cuando lo pasas de 1.5 cm de excursión de cono golpea la bobina atras y por ello lo use para este proyecto que ademas esta sobrado.

Seguimos en contacto y muchos saludos para todos!

Juan Jose


----------



## gaston sj

hola vi que no hay muchas fotos nuevas y por cierto queria felicitarlos a todos por que se ven realmente muy bien sus amplificador yo queria postear uno que no lo hise yo lo iso un hombre de mi ciudad qe se dedico a esto gran partee de su vida realmente son un lujo los equipos que ha hecho en este caso voy a poner unas fotos de una etapa de potencia de 600+600w fue ensamblada en 1990 y fue la ultima linea que fabrico en serie por que no iso mas despues llegaron las chinas y importadas y el negocio no andaba parece bueno que se iso extenso esto bueno un saludo

pd:en 17 años de uso solo se le cambiaron 3 transistores mj15029 y los capacitores de la fuente de 36000uf x 70v


----------



## Juan Jose

Gaston, parece muy profecional el amplificador. Seria bueno ya que no las fabrica mas y si te lo permite subir en el foro un tema con esta potencia y los pcb eyc...

saludos


juan Jose


----------



## gaston sj

hola juan no tengo los diagramas ni los pcbs  no se como hacer para poder hacerlos en la compu he usado el pcb wizard pero nunca pude hacer nada y no se como hacer para postearlos espero que me puedan oritar un poco para que otro amigo lo pueda hacer  saludos


----------



## jose miguel hernandez

no te pases ese es un super amplificador.....
y que buen foro este si es interesante ver como sus amplificadores que isieron (o como se diga ) en la comunidad funcionaron eso es chido.................


pero si gaston sj ...(con cuerdo con juan jose ) si puedes dar el sircuito seria excelente o pasame el modelo del estereo para buscarlo ok ....... 
bay y piensalo


----------



## gaston sj

hola el modelo es deap 385 eran fabricados en san juan . realmente si pudiese se los pasaria a los circuitos ya que tenian circuitos de ingenieria compleja para su tiempo ya que se basaban en algunas cosas que algunos criticaban pero por lo visto no fueron tan malos ya que todavia tengo este que esta en circulacion (mueve 4 das 15g sin problemas en 4 ohm) nunca lo he probado con otros parlantes asi que no se que mas puede mover ...
una de las tecnicas utilizadas eran que se usaban las resistencias en serie/paralelo por que segun el fabricante 6 resistencias de 1/4 de watt es mejor que una resistencia de 1w ya que con la temperatura las resistencias varian su valor es minimo pero en algunas cosas y mas cuando uno quiere hacer lo mejor que puede eso cuenta por eso se puede ver que en la foto "placas" se ven las resistencias en serie /paralelo
el problema que tenia ese sistema es que cuando se queman  se rompe el pcb a mi nunca me paso.. 

podria sacarle las fotos que nesesiten para poder realizarlo pero ponerme a dibujar el diagrama no se los aseguro por que no me manejo con los programas 

realmente me encantaria que realizen sus propios equipos asi por que ya nadie se acuerda aca ni en ningun lado de los pesados, incomodos,austeros sin clip sin compresor sin proteccion de temperatura y cob circuitos viejos y ya casi inservibles al lado de una qsc pero realmente es la mejor etapa de potencia que he escuchado en mi vida les puedo asegurar que dise que es de 600w por canal ...y lo son nada de mentiras  y en 8 ohm ni propaganderio ..

el equipo pesa aproximadamente 40 a 45kg 
como les dije fotos le puedo sacar de el angulo que quieran y con la definicion que nesesiten por si alguien lo quiere realizar tambien les puedo dar los demas datos que nesesiten.
saludos


----------



## gaston sj

hola aca les dejo las fotos de mis dos ultimos amplificador el primero es de 100w lo ise para un amigo que tiene 2 bafles technics de 12"que suenan tremendo     lo ise dentro de una vieja fuente de pc no se bien de cuando sera esa fuente   pero era vieja por el tamaño.lo unico que se complico es la disipacion ..   le puse 2 chapas de aluminio una de 4mm y otra de 5 mm y un cooler por que calentaba demaciado a maxima potencia en 4 ohm sin el cooler... la otra que se ve que no esta en un gabinete sino que en una base/disipador es de 100w tambien .. la fuente la ise con 2 transformadores viejos que tenia por ahi-- el amplificador ese es para meterlo en un combo para bajo (tambien para un amigo)   suena muy lindo por cienrto.. saludos y quiero ver sus trabajos tambien..  aclaro que las 2 fueron armadas con cosas que tenia por ahi por eso en la de combo para bajo en la fuente tiene capacitores  diferentes --


----------



## 2fast4you

che *gaston_sj*

Los TECHNICS esos de 12" estoi seguro que son iguales a los mios! q emocion! jajjas
miralo:







los tengo a los 2 impecables,me cago en la puta, no sabes como suenan. Lo unico que tienen es que se rasparon las esquinitas de arriba porque se cayeron de boca mientras sonaban (estaban sobre unas sillas),pero siguen andando de lujo,terribles bajos tiene!

saludos y excelente tus amps


----------



## Francisco Galarza

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> ise


hice


----------



## gaston sj

hola 2fast4you son los mismos! suenan un espectaculo me dejaron con la boca abierta realmente no pense que esos bafles tan simples o sea tienen un tubo de sintonia madera..me imagina que algun aislante acustico y nada mas el poscicionamiento de los parlantes es de lo mas comun pero el sonido es espectacular unos graves que dan gusto escucharlos.. los bafles son del padre de mi amigo y tiene otro mas pequeño de  5y1/2" que seve muy bien ...  
lo que si de los bafles grandes es que los medios no son los originales parece que se les quemaron y los cambiaron pero igualmente suenan tremendo   bueno amigo .. lo felicito por los bafles son realmente un caño...saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, muy buena idea esto de compartir las fotos, dejo algunas de un amplificador q terminé de armar hace unos días, tiene 2 TDA1562, 2 vúmetro con LM3915, el Pre con control de tonos q subió tupolev y todo alimentado con una fuente ATX.

















Saludos


----------



## juanma

Excelente montaje!mnicolau

De inmediato al salon de la fama del foro!  

Felicitaciones! Y esperamos ver mas proyectos!

Saludos!


----------



## Manonline

si la verdad que muy prolijo el montaje y excelente terminacion!

felicitaciones de nuevo!


----------



## tupolev

Hola, esta es mi aportación, es la etapa que más uso, es una 400 + 400 w a 4 Ohms.
Muchos conocereis el diseño, es una AV400 (A. E. H.) modificada.

Saludos


----------



## Manonline

faaa... muuuy muuy bueno ese amplificador... ademas parece qe estas en tema... poniendo fichas speakon... no creo qe pase nada con un cortocircuito  jajajaj


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias gente por los comentarios, tupolev impresionante el tuyo, cómo debe tirar eso.. ah y muy bueno el pre q subiste, funciona 10 puntos... gracias.

Saludos


----------



## RaFFa

hola este es mi primer amplificador enterito armado con mis manos.soy un chico de 16 años que le encanta la electronica de sonido.espero comentarios para ver que les parece



PD:me falta terminar la ultima etapa.....tengo que ir a comprar las chuches... .................todo anda de lujo¡¡¡ me encanta ver como tiembla el suelo


----------



## rash

Hola a todos........... Enhorabuena por los montajes son excelentes.... se ve una gran calidad.....
hay van unas fotitos de dos amplificadores que he terminado hace poco, uno es un 2x40 W con TDA 1514 montado en un gabinete de una fuente de alimentacion y el otro es un amplificador para PC con TDA 2003 montados en tapers ( fiambrera o ‘tupperware’ )
saludos, y a seguir con los montajes de amplificadores.........


----------



## zap

te hago una consulta los vumetros analogicos tienen un circuito para que la aguja se mueva? tenes el circuito o el pcb gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose

zap dijo:
			
		

> te hago una consulta los vumetros analogicos tienen un circuito para que la aguja se mueva? tenes el circuito o el pcb gracias.



Mira este post.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/vumetro-analogico-11537/

Tiene buena información al respecto.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Juan Jose

RASH, muy original tus bafles para PC!

Muy buenos los montajes.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Selkir

¿Qué tal suenan esos altavoces de Pc?

Es muy buena idea utilizar esos recipientes!


----------



## rash

....Hola a todos......

............los altavoces de Pc suenan de maravilla con un sonido muy limpio y distinto............como tengo puesto un transformador de 4 A tiran bastante bien...

..........no los he terminado todavia, aprovechando que el recipiente es transparente le voy a colocar unos led azules de alta luminosidad en su interior para que se ilumine todo el recipiente........


... zap los vumetros utilizan un circuito muy sencillo con pocos componentes pasivos... el próximo día lo subo...

.....saludos desde Málaga España......


----------



## jose_flash

bueno aqui esta mi amplificador de 60W pero vereis que sobra espacio es porque voy a meter otro mas de 30W solo para el woofer  son 60W entre dos altavoces (mono) y  y 30W el wofer por ahora con el wofer y un altavoz fumba eso que no veas jaja soloq ue como esta en el canal de altavoces se meten agudos tambien por eso quiero hacer el otro para conectarlo al pre con filtro


----------



## juancanext

hola,  este  amplificador  lo  arme  hace  casi 10    años, el  diseño es  peavey , estoy  buscando el  plano. 
120  x2  watts  rms.  la  fuente e staba sobredimensionada  ya  que  la  idea era   tener  4  canales pero  finalmente  termino  solo 2  canales  construidos.  usaba  de  preamplificador  sintonizador un  radio  de   auto  kenwood que  habia  modificado  .la  terminacion  es  de  principiante,  luego  cambie d e  negocio asi  que el  power  audio quedo  archivado  hasta  estos  dias  que  lo desempolve, aun suena  como cuando  lo  construi.
usaba   8   tr  2n3772  y  lo ensamble  en un  chasis  de  un  beta.
el  segundo  lo arme  hace  poco  para  usar  un  par  de  bafles  reciclados  ,lo pense  para  usarlo  con una memoria  mp4  ,  incluye  un puerto de carga  usb .   trabaja a  12  v  aunque  uso  una  fuente  de  un laptop  ibm  q  da  16v  .control  de tonos  tda1524, potencia  via  ta8221


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Hola juancanext, el segundo circuito, el del mp4 es interesante, si eres tan amable súbelo al foro.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## maxep

Hola les muestro el amplificador que arme para un par de monitores de 8"+tw domo 1" en mi cuarto. fotos del interior y ensablaje no tengo pero cuando pueda le saco y las subo.  el amplificador funciona a 12 hasta 18v simples. es un sistema de biamplificación estereo(2 modulos) la amplificación esta compuesta por 2 tda7377 y el circuito es de la revista elektor. la verdad q da un sonido muy agradable y completo , sin faltantes...

http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=aV3mDBJ
http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=Pq3nvhi
http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=Pq3ndPi
http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=gx2XCGr
http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=Pq3mypS
http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=aV3lzfS


----------



## juancanext

es  simple  , el  control d e tonos  es  un  tda  1524   alimentado  por  un  regulador  7809  ,  esta  parte  debe  ir  bien  filtrada  ,ese  1524  es  bastante  sencible  a los  ruidos.  luego  va   a  un   amplificador   ta8221h  de  30x2 , elcircuito del  usb es  simple , 7805  co una  resistencia  de  10  ohmons  5  watts  para  limitar  la  corriente   de  carga del  usb.  use  los  esquemas  originales.


----------



## Juan Jose

maxep dijo:
			
		

> Hola les muestro el amplificador que arme para un par de monitores de 8"+tw domo 1" en mi cuarto. fotos del interior y ensablaje no tengo pero cuando pueda le saco y las subo.  el amplificador funciona a 12 hasta 18v simples. es un sistema de biamplificación estereo(2 modulos) la amplificación esta compuesta por 2 tda7377 y el circuito es de la revista elektor. la verdad q da un sonido muy agradable y completo , sin faltantes...
> 
> http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=aV3mDBJ
> http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=Pq3nvhi
> http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=Pq3ndPi
> http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=gx2XCGr
> http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=Pq3mypS
> http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=aV3lzfS



Maxep, muy bueno el trabajo. Ese circuito funciona de maravillas. Yo uso el de bajos para armar pequeños subwoofer de auto con cajas de 8, 10 o 12 pulgadas. Suenen tremendo.
Veo que usaste cajas selladas. Suenen mejor que sintonizadas para vos? o es que tienen el tubo hacia atras?.
Estoy buscando en mis revistas, una fuente conmutada que salio luego de la publicacion del subwoofer que acompaña ese circuito biamplificado, que tiraba 17 vcc con 10 amperes continuos y una eficiencia del 94 % sehgun elektor. No era muy complicada y me parece buena opcion a la hora de alimentar tu circuito con con corriente alternada.

saludos y felicitaciones por el proyecto concluido.

Juan jose


----------



## mnicolau

Juan Jose Galleni dijo:
			
		

> Maxep, muy bueno el trabajo. Ese circuito funciona de maravillas. Yo uso el de bajos para armar pequeños subwoofer de auto con cajas de 8, 10 o 12 pulgadas. Suenen tremendo.
> Veo que usaste cajas selladas. Suenen mejor que sintonizadas para vos? o es que tienen el tubo hacia atras?.
> Estoy buscando en mis revistas, una fuente conmutada que salio luego de la publicacion del subwoofer que acompaña ese circuito biamplificado, que tiraba 17 vcc con 10 amperes continuos y una eficiencia del 94 % sehgun elektor. No era muy complicada y me parece buena opcion a la hora de alimentar tu circuito con con corriente alternada.
> 
> saludos y felicitaciones por el proyecto concluido.
> 
> Juan jose



Maxep bien prolijo te quedó, te felicito. No tuviste más problemas con el TDA1524?

Juan jose, por favor compartí el esquema de la fuente conmutada q mencionás cuando lo encuentres, sería muy util.

PD: La revista es la Nº 276 año 2003 , pags. 38-42.

Saludos, gracias


----------



## maxep

muchas gracias. trate de que quede lo mejor posible y me gusto mucho como se ve y como suena. no tbe mas problemas con el 1514 adna ok ahora


----------



## leop4

juancanext dijo:
			
		

> es  simple  , el  control d e tonos  es  un  tda  1524   alimentado  por  un  regulador  7809  ,  esta  parte  debe  ir  bien  filtrada  ,ese  1524  es  bastante  sencible  a los  ruidos.  luego  va   a  un   amplificador   ta8221h  de  30x2 , elcircuito del  usb es  simple , 7805  co una  resistencia  de  10  ohmons  5  watts  para  limitar  la  corriente   de  carga del  usb.  use  los  esquemas  originales.



jajaja muy bueno juancanext tiene pintata de cassetera vieja jajaja, yo hice lo mismo hace un tiempo con una que no servia y le puse dos tdas 2050 en puente y suena barbaro la macana que queda mucho espacio jajaja.


----------



## Juan Jose

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Juan Jose Galleni dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxep, muy bueno el trabajo. Ese circuito funciona de maravillas. Yo uso el de bajos para armar pequeños subwoofer de auto con cajas de 8, 10 o 12 pulgadas. Suenen tremendo.
> Veo que usaste cajas selladas. Suenen mejor que sintonizadas para vos? o es que tienen el tubo hacia atras?.
> Estoy buscando en mis revistas, una fuente conmutada que salio luego de la publicacion del subwoofer que acompaña ese circuito biamplificado, que tiraba 17 vcc con 10 amperes continuos y una eficiencia del 94 % sehgun elektor. No era muy complicada y me parece buena opcion a la hora de alimentar tu circuito con con corriente alternada.
> 
> saludos y felicitaciones por el proyecto concluido.
> 
> Juan jose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxep bien prolijo te quedó, te felicito. No tuviste más problemas con el TDA1524?
> 
> Juan jose, por favor compartí el esquema de la fuente conmutada q mencionás cuando lo encuentres, sería muy util.
> 
> PD: La revista es la Nº 276 año 2003 , pags. 38-42.
> 
> Saludos, gracias
Hacer clic para expandir...


Ya lo encontrè. Escaneo el PCB y lo subo. Es muy sencillo y compacto.

saludos

Juan Jose.

PD gracias por el recordatorio Mnicolau


----------



## mnicolau

Hola juan josé, pude encontrar la revista en internet y la bajé en pdf. La fuente no era lo q esperaba, pensé q era una reductora de 220[V] de entrada y salida 17[V] 10[V]. Pero no, es una fuente reguladora con entrada entre 18 y 30[V] obtenidos a partir de un transformador y regula la salida. Igualmente a alguien le puede servir seguramente.

PD: perdón por el desvío del tema...

Saludos!


----------



## rash

... buenas a todos, he subido unas fotos del último amplificador que he realizado, está compuesto por una mesa de mezclas de 5 entradas con control de tonos y dos amplificador de 150 W a 8 ohmios formados por dos STK 4048... espero gusten.... 

hace unos dias subí unas fotos del último amplificador que he realizado, es una mesa de mezclas con amplificador STK 4048 de 2x150W.. ahora os muestro unas fotos del interior del amplificador...
...saludos a todos...


----------



## Manonline

wow... que lindo que quedo adentro de esa caja de herramientas... las indicaciones son calcomanias, no?

salu2 y felicitaciones,
mano.


----------



## juanma

A parte de un excelente montaje, un excelete fotografo.
Profesionales podria decir que son las fotos!

Cuando quiero sacar fotos cerca salen borrosas. Que foco usas en la camara?
La mia tiene para 2 tipos, pero ninguno toma bien los objetos cerca.

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Excelente el amplificador rash y excelente las fotos... felicitaciones! Muy original el "gabinete"...

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Coincido con mis compañeros del foro. Una idea muy originalla del gabinete y una teminacion muy profecional.Felicitaciones por el montaje!

saludos


juan Jose


----------



## masqueduro

Excelente trabajo, ¿Puedes sacar unas fotos del interior?

Gracias
Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## maton00

je  yo un dia arme un amplificador stereo con el tda 2003 y le hice un  gabinete y lo alimento con 6 volts 1 amp y eso a mis 12 años ahora anda muy bien y por cierto como cuantos volts usa un ventilador de cpu normal?
es que lo quiero mejorar
jeje  que buenos amplificadores publican estan bien chidos!


----------



## cronos

12v


----------



## rash

...muchas gracias compañeros....
...las indicaciones las realice con una plantilla de letras tipo calcomanías... para las fotos utilice una cámara reflex digital configurada de la siguiente forma: ISO 400- medición de luz puntual y modo automático con objetivo 18-55....
para realizar fotos de cerca con una cámara compacta prueba con el modo macro junto a un foco de luz natural como por ejemplo una ventana y ,mucho mejor sin flash...
... saludos a todos


----------



## detrakx

Buenas ,, fui siguiendo el hilo .. y la verdad que me emociona mucho ver semejantes Equipos.  Muy buenos ..  la variedad .. las potencias .. gabinetes etc.  jaja esas imagenes enseñan mucho .. 

Dejo unas fotos de lo que vengo haciendo .. 

SAludos ..


----------



## Pacolapolla

Muy buen montaje, el unico detalle es tratar de no usar lana de vidrio porque afecta a la mecanica del woofer y con el tiempo se termina dañando, sin nombrar que la lana de vidrio es toxica por las particulas de vidrio que se desprenden cuando se manipula, yo te recomendaria usar "guata" el relleno de las camperas, ese que las hace ver infladas.


----------



## detrakx

Buenas Paco .. Que yo sepa los parlantes hasta el día de hoy se siguen armando con lana de vidrio en el interior. Que la lana se deshace .. por supuesto .. por eso en exterior se recubre. en el caso de ser una caja cerrada no es un problema. 
No veo por que la lana debería afectar la mecánica de un parlante .. si la bobina no tiene contacto con el exterior. por lo menos en mi caso.  y para eso existe el domo que se pone en el centro del cono que evita que entre algun elemento que pueda perjudicar la bobina.

SAludos


----------



## juanma

Por fin tuve un respiro y "termine" de armar el amplificador para bajos. Lo uso con el filtro activo que publique de Elektor, con control de volumen y corte. 100% recomendable.

Foto del amplificador de arriba con el Discman Panasonic con MP3, todo un fierro!
Son 2 TDA7294, que estan mas que sobrados para los graves. 
El transformador lo hice yo y es de 25+25Vac / 5A, deje espacio a la derecha por si el dia de mañana coloco otro(s) amplificador(s).
El frente no tiene ningun tipo de indicacion, ya tenia muchas luces para ser un equipo de audio (2LM3914 + Analizador de Espectro)  

Sobre el gabinete, es uno de PC, que enderece y doble en un colegio industrial. Los gabinetes metalicos son un tema, ya que ninguno me convence en las formas que tienen, este lo hice justo a medida.
Muy artesanal (mucho tiempo y trabajo).







Otra desde adentro:
Atras se ve el "woofer" que uso, 1parlante AIWA que anda de 10, el otro woofer lo hice yo, copiando las medidas con un 8".





Y estas son de todo armado:
Mas al fondo, son 3 amplificadores mas de 10+10 y 20W.
El parlante es un central de un set Surround, mas otros 2 mas que hice. 7 parlantes en total  










Saludos!

PD: Proximamente una version mejorada de la etapa previa. L, R, L+R, Woofer, cada uno con volumen individual y uno general


----------



## Condor-11

Muy bueno tu amplificador juanma! Felicitaciones! 

Sobre todo me causo gracia que usas el mismo modelo de discman que el mio jaja.

Saludos!


----------



## leop4

hola  a todos hace 3 meses vengo aciendo este expectacular amplificador y lo queria compartir con todos ustedes este post va a ser un poquito largo jeje, bue resulta que yo tenia un sony de amplificador un sony TA212 integrated amplificadorfier, pero este mismo tenia un  canal distorcionado y el otro andaba bien no hubo manera de poder arreglarlo intente todo todo todo pero me rendi igual cuando tenga tiempo lo mandare a reparar, bueno despues de esto decidi hacerme un amplificador  bastante fiel como le digo yo jajaja, y hay empeso todo, estaba buscando algo como lo que tenia osea este mismo era de 25+25 y yo queria uno igual pero ademas que tenga vumetros y eso por eso buscando en este macnifico foro encontre un amplificador de 100W bastante sencillo, yo estaba indesiso en hacer ente amplificador al principio porque no savia si funcionaba entonces le pregunte a un amigo que fue el que lo subio aca y medijo que si que andaba y hay empezo todo. fui a comprar las cosas y empeze la placa, la placa que habia echo era demaciada chiquita por eso tuve que hacerla mas grande y luego hacer otra igual jeje en eso todo bien llego la hora de colocar todo en el chasis y de pedo tenia tirado un pasacassete sony que no andaba y lo desarme todo le tape la parte de adelante con una chapa de igual color y empece a fabricarlo, comensando con  el disipador el transformador que me salio 100$ los vumetros que use los que venian en el equipo y muchas cosas mas tambien tenia un disipador de 4 transistores 2 de cada lado los TO-3 que habia sacado de otro amplificador que me encontre en la calle, y empeze con las placas a colocarlas luego las placas de los vumetros analogicos luego el transformador que entraba justito justito y al fin el disipador despues de todo eso cuando el amplificador ya estaba por salir del horno se me junto en una  de las placas el positivo del parlante y cabun jaja se me jodio todo en ese momento empeze a chequiar que era y era un transistor mj15015 lo cambie y se me volvio a quemar lo cambie y se me volvio a quemar de nuevo lo volvi a cambiar y chequie todo y una de las resistencias de ceramica osea una de las de .33 ohms se me habia quemado y la cambie y hay porfin me anduvo bue la cuestion esque a la semana o a las dos o 3 semanas lo segui trabajando y  le estaba colocando un pulsador del mute y se me volvio a tocar el posotivo del parlante con massa y me quise matarrrrrr tuve que desmontar todo sacar los cables sacar los precintos sacar los transistores los tornillos de la placa todo todo todo y un tip me marcaba que estaba en corto lo desolde y no me marcaba que estaba en corto lo volvi a soldar y me marca bien entonces le cambie los dos transistores porque se me habian quemado los dos y hay recien me andubo bien, (yo dije por fin este amplificador funciona) jeje, y asi fue luego de esto lo segui terminando asta el dia de hoy no basta decir que tarde 3 meses enterminarlo y me gaste como 300$ jej, ya que en el taller estaba solo los sabados y domingos sin contar algun que otro dia porque los dias de semana tambien lo estaba trabajando pero el tiempo no me daba jeje fue hay cuando recien lo estaba terminando y porfin lo termine porque creo saber yo que este amplificador fue el mas trabajoso del mundo osea el que mas tardo en ser terminado jajaja asi que solo me queda decirles que muchas gracias a los de este foro  porque me enceñaron bastante desde el primer amplificador que hice que fue un tda2003 estilo manhatan hasta este amplificador y muchisimas cosas mas queria tambien darle los creditos a ricardodeni quien fue el que me paso los datos, como repararlo y demas solo me queda hacer una pelicula de este magnifico amplificador (llamada... El amplificador mas odioso y costoso del mundo) jajaja bueno aqui se los dejo para que lo vean como quedo esta maravilla nos vemos y hasta pronto... haaaa si hay alguna que otra falta de ortografia  les pido disculpas ya que me siento tan cansado que no tengo tiempo de seguir escribien porque las manos ya no dan mas jaja. hasta pronto. y no se olviden que (esta historia continuara)....

YouTube - Projecto Ampli 100W Terminado


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Bueno hermano leop4 usted es un bacano, de verdad lo felicito por la constancia que le tuvo a ese amplificador, quedó muy bien, FELICITACIONES


----------



## zopilote

Me sorprendio lo rapido que has progresado, te conoci cuando preguntabas por tu TDA2002, congratulaciones leop4 se ve muy bien el montaje, no solo esteticamente, se nota que le has puesto tiempo y esfuerzo.

Etolipoz


----------



## leop4

jajaja seeee te acordas zopilote vos me ayudaste bastante, haa me olvida de decirles que este fue mi primer amplificador a transistores .y sali ganando jeje muchas gracias a todos por los los comentarios y en you tube quien es zetabola1? jeje.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

yo


----------



## tulio

yo tambien quiero felicitarte por el gran desempeño que has puesto en tu trabajo, pues con este  amplificador demuestras tu buen grado de desarrollo tecnico siguele echandole ganas que quizas dentro de poco lo comercialisas.


----------



## leop4

jajaja gracias  a todos y a vos tambien zeta_bola_1 no sabia que estabas en el foro gracias la verdad gracias ahora tengo que ver con que projecto sigo porque este ya es el ultimo osea el mas grande despues seguire haciendo cosas chicas jaja.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> es el ultimo osea el mas grande despues seguire haciendo cosas chicas jaja.




QUE NO DECAIGAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## leop4

me olvidaba de la ayuda de mi papa el me ayudo bastante con la colocacion del dicipador, transformador  etc si no huviese sido por mi vijo todavia  lo tendria en el taller jajaja.


----------



## Pablo16

Donde encontré esto dicen que es casi como pornografia Ja Ja Ja :





















Saludos.


----------



## juanma

sin palabras........

Solo una cosa, yo no me acercaria a esa mesa, solamente con la estatica, los capacitores deben dar mas que una buena patada.

Fuente de que amplificador es eso?
O es de una fabrica de amplificador?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

tiene que ser un afabrica


----------



## Pablo16

Lo encontre en el foro de speakerplans.com no dice de que amplificador , solo dice ''...Diviertanse con eso...''


----------



## Cacho

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Donde encontré esto dicen que es casi como pornografia



Y uno que tiene que penar para armar una fuente...
¡Eso no es pornografía, es ostentación!


----------



## lalex

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Donde encontré esto dicen que es casi como pornografia Ja Ja Ja :



waoooo, cuantos microfaradios abra ahi !,, jajajaja



terribleee.. che y de cuantos wats se suponen q son esas moustrosidades ¿2000w?

Jaa... y no se si mas,,  


muy lindo... salu2


----------



## leop4

eso deve de ser facil 5000W jajaj.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gente, dejo fotos de un amplificador para autos marca Pyramid, la cual compré hace varios años ya y resultó ser de bastante mala calidad y poca potencia, adentro tenía un integrado TA8220h. Le armé una placa nueva con 2 TDA1562 + un preamplificador y le di una manito de pintura, la mejora en audio es enorme.

La etapa original:






Ahora, por dentro:











Por fuera:











Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola, Espectacular tu amplificador mnicolau!. Felicitaciones.

Aca les subo uno que terminé hace un par de semanas. Dos TDA1562 en un gabinete de variador de frecuencia marca telemecanique volado en la fabrica donde trabajo.

Saludos y sigamos mostrando amplificador!.

Juan Jose


----------



## maxep

bien ahi marian reciclando la garcha de pyramid jajaj. .yo sigo volviendome loco . no entinendo ocmo modificar un filtro activo de  3 vias para cambiar los cortes.. (el post esta en documentacion y circuito, se llama crossover o divisor de 3 vias).
juan jose que parlantes le conectaste a los 1562?


----------



## Cacho

Hola Maxep.
El post del que hablás es este, creo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/crossover-divisor-3-vias-7731/
Como habrás visto en el diagrama del crossover, son dos filtros de 12dB/Oct iguales, uno después del otro. Eso te da 24dB/Oct.
Cada uno de esos filtros es como uno de estos que te adjunto acá (está sacado de otro post). Buscá los componentes en el tuyo, hacé las cuentas que necesites y tenés tus frecuencias.
- R en Ohms.
- C en Faradios
- F en Hz
Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Con los 1562 he probado de todo y tira todo muy bien hasta los 50 wrms que distorsiona menos del 1 %.
Probe con cajas exponenciales y parlantes LEEA 12150BE (unos parlantazos) y los movia muy bien.
Probé con SONY de 8 pulgadas y los mueve. Son para mas potencia por lo que es como que le sobra parlante!.
Probé con SELENIUM BASS de 8 y 120 wrms. Los mueve muy bien. Suena muy bien con la cajita que postee en el post de sub.
Tengo uno con un sub octogonal y un jarho de 8 pulgadas 8 ohms en m home personal.
Tengo un par en unos bafles de un equipo sony que exloto por un camion que se llevo puestos los cables y me quedaron los bafles. Ahora eso esta en un gym. mueve muy bien.

el TDA1562 es para mi el amplificador de audio hasta 50 wrms de uso general mas versatil y economico que se puede armar. Integrado hablamos.

saludos

juan Jose


----------



## mnicolau

jeje gracias por los comentarios. 
Juan José, con qué alimentás al 1562 vos? fuente de PC?

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Si uso fuentes de PC pero sin modificar. 
Es una fuente barata y tira el 1562 sin problemas. He probado hasta con 15 amperes con 3 lm338k y cuando se le pide potencia sobre todo en 4 ohms hace un chasquido y es po falta de alimentacion.
Asique resuelto con fuente de PC. que sale ademas 70 pesos y anda bien (argentinos).

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Buenas, yo poseo una fuente de PC de 1500W a 110V

Como puedo hacer para bajar el voltage de una fuente de pc a 12volt de salida? Es para conectar una potencia de auto que mas o menos consumirá 12A a 12V ! Hay que conectar una resistencia de salida? siendo asi de cuantos ohm y  cuantos watts? o existe otra solucion?


----------



## viktor_284

hola la fuente de pc ya tiene 12v, tambien tine 5v y 3.3v, cable rojo tiene 12


----------



## mnicolau

yoangel dijo:
			
		

> Buenas, yo poseo una fuente de PC de 1500W a 110V
> 
> Como puedo hacer para bajar el voltage de una fuente de pc a 12volt de salida? Es para conectar una potencia de auto que mas o menos consumirá 12A a 12V ! Hay que conectar una resistencia de salida? siendo asi de cuantos ohm y  cuantos watts? o existe otra solucion?



Fuente de pc de 1500[W] estás seguro? medio mucho.. Qué fuente es? 

Viktor, el cable rojo es el de 5[V], el amarillo es el de 12[V].

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Si amigo alli he instalado lo siguiente y todo funcionando a la vez (tiene en la parte trasera 6 tomas):
Monitor 15" CRT
CPU
Cornetas Logitech de 32rms
Equipo de sonido de 200rms
Amplificador de 400rms

Y todas las cornetas de los tres componentes sonando a full volumen

Y todo ha funcionado bien, no se recalienta ni nada ella toda fresca

Sigo con las misma pregunta, que se le puede colocar para bajar ese voltage a 12V pero disfrutando de los amperes que a lo sumo necesito 10A o 12A, es que no quiero armar o comprar una fuente!


----------



## mnicolau

yoangel dijo:
			
		

> Si amigo alli he instalado lo siguiente y todo funcionando a la vez (tiene en la parte trasera 6 tomas):
> Monitor 15" CRT
> CPU
> Cornetas Logitech de 32rms
> Equipo de sonido de 200rms
> Amplificador de 400rms
> 
> Y todas las cornetas de los tres componentes sonando a full volumen
> 
> Y todo ha funcionado bien, no se recalienta ni nada ella toda fresca
> 
> Sigo con las misma pregunta, que se le puede colocar para bajar ese voltage a 12V pero disfrutando de los amperes que a lo sumo necesito 10A o 12A, es que no quiero armar o comprar una fuente!



No te estás refiriendo al estabilizador de tensión no?


----------



## Cacho

yoangel dijo:
			
		

> Si amigo alli he instalado lo siguiente y todo funcionando a la vez (tiene en la parte trasera 6 tomas):
> Monitor 15" CRT
> CPU
> Cornetas Logitech de 32rms
> Equipo de sonido de 200rms
> Amplificador de 400rms
> 
> Y todas las cornetas de los tres componentes sonando a full volumen
> 
> Y todo ha funcionado bien, no se recalienta ni nada ella toda fresca
> 
> Sigo con las misma pregunta, que se le puede colocar para bajar ese voltage a 12V pero disfrutando de los amperes que a lo sumo necesito 10A o 12A, es que no quiero armar o comprar una fuente!



Creo que entendí: Fuente=Estabilizador de Tensión o UPS.
La fuente de la que hablan en los posts es una de las cuadraditas que van adentro de la máquina. Suelen tener entre 400 y 600W. Si conseguís una de esas (las viejas suelen ser baratas), podés enchufarla a TU fuente y tenés lo que necesitás (Si TU fuente es lo que yo creo)


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

si lo que pasa es que acá le dicen fuente al estabilizador del que hablan   

Pues ya veo que me confundí   

Me tendré que comprar una fuente, yo tengo una de 5 Amperes a 12V pero no me va a servir para ese amplificador, que tal si me fabrico una, pero mandare a hacer el transformador de 50A a 14V, que me dicen? Es costosa y mucho, pero sera que con el puente rectificador de diodos mas los condensadores ya aliso la señal?


----------



## Cacho

Te va a salir muchísimo más barato comprar una fuente de PC (no de las de allá). Las usadas son muy baratas y mucho más livianas que semejante transformador. Además son fáciles de conseguir y ya te dan la continua que necesitás.


----------



## seba7_sin

Vi este post y no me pude resistir a subir fotos de mi amplificador   

Bueno las fotos hablan por si solas, sobretodo la del amplificador de 100w. Al cual considero como mi obra de arte   

Amplificador 100W
- fuente modificada de pc ( $35 )
- amplificador clase AB sobre cuatro transistores 2n3055 (lo q mas barato me salio es el amplificador en si: $20)
- control de graves, agudos y volumen
- preamplificador para guitarra electrica (no anda muy bien   )
- gabinete: son cosas q sobraban en mi casa solo las junte prolijamente   

Ampli 50W
- tda1562 (me esperaba un mejor rendimiento)
- gabinete: tambien lo arme yo

Caja acustica: artesanalmente tambien


----------



## Pacolapolla

Muy lindo el amplificador y la caja me encanta esta muy prolija, ahora como suenan esos sub durabrand? aca en el wallmart los venden pero como son para auto y el material del cono no es papel no se como sonara para algo casero.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

excelente terminación seba_sin te ha quedado impresionante


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! bueno viendo las fotos de estos impresionantes bichos! Me dio ganas de mostrarles mi pequeño amplificador de 30+30W reales con control de tonos! Es simple y aparte en la parte de chasis es muy original! jaja. bueno saludos a todos los del foro.. mauricio


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Distinguido mauricioh, excelente equipo, muy compacto, ¿ lo has publicado en éste foro ?, en caso afirmativo ¿ dónde ?, en caso negativo, por favor, haznos llegar la información técnica, de montaje y construcción del mismo.
Un saludo.


----------



## santiago61

Hola a todos, bueno les quiero presentar en sociedad, mi primer montaje es un amplificador tda 7377 con un pre con tda 1524A y un par de vumetros, todo sacado del post sobre el tda 7377,el montaje lo realize con un gabienete de una fuente muy vieja pero bien conservada, atras le puse borneras, rca y un  porta fusible, los cables son todos mallados los de entrada de audio y salida al pre, como tambien los que van a los vumetros todas las conexiónes son con fichas molex y borneras,el diseño es muy compacto, me llevo tiempo diseñar y ver donde iba a montar las placas, fue un lindo trabajito jaja,pero me gusto el trabajo terminado ya que fue el primero esperemos que el proximo mejore y trate de quitar algunos cables jaja, la potencia esta funcionando correctamente espero les sea de su agrado.

PD: gracias a mnicolau por su aporte, y a la comnidad del foro.













YouTube - amplificador tda 7377 con vumetro + leds audiorritmicos en parlantes.. made in casa jeje


----------



## mnicolau

Excelente ese primer trabajo che, te felicito.

Saludos


----------



## maxep

sisi excelente la verdad el montaje del 7377. te felicito


----------



## juanma

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> Me dio ganas de mostrarles mi pequeño amplificador de 30+30W reales con control de tonos!



Mauricio, muy buena la placa, te pregunto algo, la bobina con nucleo que sale en la foto, es la que generalmente esta a la salida del amplificador o es un filtro de red?
Si esta en serie a la señal, fijate que en todos los amplificadores, esa bobina es con nucle de aire o arrollada sobre una resistencia, pero no sobre un nucleo ferromagnetico.
Mira varios amplificador (fotos y diagramas)

Saludos


----------



## Amaro

excelente trabajo compadre


----------



## Juan Jose

MUY BUENOS todos los trabajos!. La verdad que muy prolijos y si son rescatados del foro mejor. 
felicitaciones a todos y seguimos trabajando juntos.

Saludos

juan Jose


----------



## mauricioh

HOla! gracias por las felicitaciones! el filtro es un filtro LC es para filtrar la entrada de corriente para que sea mas continua! saludos a todos y gracias


----------



## santiago61

gracias Juan Jose por las felicitaciones, que bueno que les alla gustado... la verdad estan muy buenos todos los montajes, me inspire en algunos para mi montaje,todo absolutamente todo esta en el foro, esperemos hacer muchisimo mas grande esta comunidad,se aprende mucho en el foro esperemos seguir..

saludos


----------



## Ramon-DC

Que tal llevo varios años en el foro pero pues hasta ahora me animo a subir un amplificador improvisado hecho esta tarde.

Esta feo pero pss suena bien para ser un amp estereo con dos TDA2003.


----------



## ls2k

tan muy wenas las fotos oye.. pero.. djaste el amplificador armado en el protoboard... no lo vas a volver a ocupar? ademas con la disipación de calor de los transistores se te puede derretir


----------



## Pacolapolla

Excelente el amplificador, pero no esta echo en protoboard sino en placa perforada o plaqueta universal como le decimos algunos.


----------



## ls2k

jajajajja en la vista desde arriba pareciera ser uno de esos protoboards chiquititos.. jejeje disculpa


----------



## rash

..que buenos montajes, enhorabuena a todos    ....

...subo unas fotos de un amplificador que realice hace tiempo...
...saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola!
Al fin me animé y le saqué unas fotos a uno de mis amplificador. Este lo hice hace como tres años, cuando volví a dedicarme a la electrónica luego de muchos años de andar jugando con software. No es nada impresionante ni mucho menos, pero se me ocurrió que podría hacerlo para practicar un poco el armado de plaquetas, conexiones en cajas, pintura de chapa y otras yerbas que ya se imaginan, antes de ponerme con algo mas serio para agregar a mi cadena de "Hi-Fi" (ja!).

Simplemente es un amplificador stereo de 15+15W sobre 4 ohms y todo esta armado con componentes que tenía guardados de hace mas de quince años (sip...me gusta comprar componentes electrónicos...uno nunca sabe cuando los va a usar...), así que en lo unico que gasté fue en la pintura de la caja (que estaba hecha  y agujereada en 1980), un poco de MDF cubierto con laminado para los laterales y el transformador de 12 V y 5 Amp. que me costó muy poco por que es uno de esos para lámparas dicroicas. Me dije (intentando convencerme de que me iba a ser util armarlo) que como iba a gastar $35, era una buena oportunidad para recordar viejas técnicas y aplicar algunas nuevas, como por ejemplo...tapar con adhesivo epoxi los agujeros del aluminio de la caja antes de pintarla para adecuarla al nuevo esquema de perforaciones. En fin...ganas de perder el tiempo, pero como me divierte....todo OK!

Los amplificador son dos etapas con el TDA2005 en puente, con algunos parches que se me ocurrieron pero que al final no utilicé del todo. Antes de que me digan que se chip es "malo"...les digo que ya lo sé, pero como estaba en el cajón de cachivaches hacía como 15 años, no era un mal momento para usarlo y no gastar extra.

Bueno...basta de cuentos y les paso las fotos. Verán que hay varios detalles en la terminación, pero luego de todo...para ser la primera vez en muchos años no quedó tan mal y suena muy lindo con la compu de mi hijo. No tiene preamp por que eso va en otra caja igual que tenía guardada de la misma época, junto con un mezclador de cuatro canales y un monitor, pero eso es para otro tema...

Saludos!


----------



## rash

...que buen montaje, te quedo excelente... anímate y monta otro jejej....

felicitaciones. saludos


----------



## juanma

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Los amplificador con dos etapas con el* TDA2005* en puente, con algunos parches que se me ocurrieron pero que al final no utilicé del todo. Antes de que me digan que se *chip es "malo"*...les digo que ya lo sé



 :evil:  :evil: 
Cual es el problema?   
Tuve armado durante bastante tiempo un amplificador de 10+10+20W con el TDA2005 y sonaba (suena) de mil maravillas! De hecho todavia lo tengo guardado.

Hablando en serio, muy buen montaje.
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanma dijo:
			
		

> :evil:  :evil:
> Cual es el problema?
> Tuve armado durante bastante tiempo un amplificador de 10+10+20W con el TDA2005 y sonaba (suena) de mil maravillas! De hecho todavia lo tengo guardado.
> 
> Hablando en serio, muy buen montaje.
> Saludos



Noooo...en realidad no hay ningun problema, pero si mirás la hoja de datos encontrás que la distorsión a plena potencia anda alrededor del 1%, cuando otros amplificador tienen la décima parte de eso. Por ahí quienes se quejan son medio paranoicos y si miran el valor del 10% a 20W se quieren cortar las venas, pero si calcularan la potencia real sin recorte verían que es inferior a los 20W publicados (y algo menor de 15W también) y a esas cifras de potencia la THD es bastante baja para ser un amplificador clase B pura. Tal vez a baja salida la cosa se complique, pero en mi osciloscopio no veo distorsión por cruce...

Ahh, y gracias por los elogios! A mí también me suena muy lindo!

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rash dijo:
			
		

> ...que buen montaje, te quedo excelente... anímate y monta otro jejej....
> 
> felicitaciones. saludos



Tengo otro que terminé hace un par de meses y puse una fotito por ahí, pero visto de frente. Este fin de semana tengo que abrirlo para ajustar el nivel de la entrada de sintonizador (ya que compré uno usado de 1985) y retocar la de CD por que el reproductor que tengo tiene la salida demasiado alta. Cuando lo abra le saco unas fotos por dentro y luego las subo acá.

Edito: acá esta la foto del frente: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/149356/

Saludos!


----------



## maxep

eze te hago una pregunta.. como hiciste las letras blancas en el gabinete?te quedo muy bueno el montaje


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

maxep dijo:
			
		

> eze te hago una pregunta.. como hiciste las letras blancas en el gabinete?te quedo muy bueno el montaje



Eso es todo una historia. Revolviendo entre cosas viejas encontré un monton de plantillas de "letraset" medio gastadas. Esos "letraset" son de 1980, mas o menos y ya no los fabrican mas en Argentina. Los venden en Inglaterra (hay que buscar el sitio web, por que no me acuerdo) y vale como 10 mangos cada hojita...
Bueno, el tema es que use las letras que me quedaban, pero me faltaban numeros 2, por eso no dice 220V en la ficha de alimentacion. O sea, escribí lo que pude, pero las letras que me quedan no sirven para armar ninguna palabra coherente...así que ahora uso otra técnica pero no queda tan bonito...

Este finde voy a subir las fotos de otro amplificador que armé y ahí las vas a ver en el panel posterior...

Saludos!


----------



## lalex

Montaje de un TDA1562,, 


es mi primer proyectito "casi serio" podria decirse, jee



Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Buenas:

Aca les paso las fotitos de otro amplificador que terminé de armar hace unos meses. Este es el que tengo para escuchar música junto al resto de los equipos "retro" que tengo en casa.

Se supone que entrega 40+40 Watts sobre 8 ohms y tiene un preamplificador y selector de entradas incorporado, para ganar algo de espacio. También tiene un silenciador de parlantes durante los primeros 2 segundos al encenderlo, por que como está hecho con dos pares de TDA2040 en puente hace un "thump" cuando se lo enciende. También tiene un sistema de refrigeración con sensado de temperatura en el disipador y control proporcional de la velocidad del ventilador. Esto ultimo es medio "al dope" pero como acá hace calor en verano era una buena oportunidad de probar este esquema.

El amplificador está basado en el circuito en puente del TDA2040 que sale en la hoja de datos, mas unos pequeños cambios que se me antojaron sería utiles. El resto de los circuitos están fuertemente basados en las propuestas de Elliot Sound Products, pero con varias modificaciones que a mi juicio mejoraban la performance. Los esquemas de referencia son los proyectos 05, 97, 94, 42 y 104, pero todos tienen adaptaciones y/o agregados míos.

La llave selectora de entradas tiene un eje extendido para matener la llave físicamente cerca de la fichas y las entradas de CD y sintonizador tienen atenuadores para ecualizar el nivel con las otras.
El vumetro es una aplicación directa del circuito de la hoja de datos del chip LB1403 que maneja 5 leds en escala logarítmica (los tenía guardados desde hace como 20 años, pero aún se consiguen y son mmuuyyyy baratos), el unico bardo al ajustarlos es calibrar la entrada para que el punto de +3dB sea el 0db con lo cual ganamos algo de la escala.

El gabinete es de construcción propia, así que tiene algunas fallitas, pero creo que me ha salido bastante bien.

Espero que les guste...

Saludos!


----------



## Pablo16

Muy bueno ese amplificador! Felicidades!

Esta muy completo el trabajo. Estoy recopilando ideas para un TDA7377.

Saludos.


----------



## santiago61

terrible ezavalla, un montaje de pelicula, esta bueno y la prolijidad que tiene este amplificador,mata, muy lindo. Felicidades


----------



## masqueduro

Felicidades Ezavalla, un trabajo cojonudo. Hay que fijarse bien en las fotos para diferenciar que está hecho a mano.

¡¡Magnífico montaje!

Saludos
Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## rash

...muy muy buen montaje, felicitaciones... saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Muchísimas gracias por los elogios! Yo todavía le veo defectos al montaje    pero sus comentarios me hacen poner muy contento.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Pablo16

Oye Eza... el gabinete es de lamina de acero? Tu lo hiciste todo? el frente es una placa de aluminio?

Me gusta ese toque 'retro' que le diste, el frente se ve muy bien con las asas y todo...

Cuantas manos de pintura lleva el gabinete?

No preguntare mas pero esque nunca he armado un gabinete asi y me gusta ese estilo. 

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Oye Eza... el gabinete es de lamina de acero? Tu lo hiciste todo? el frente es una placa de aluminio?
> 
> Me gusta ese toque 'retro' que le diste, el frente se ve muy bien con las asas y todo...
> 
> Cuantas manos de pintura lleva el gabinete?
> 
> No preguntare mas pero esque nunca he armado un gabinete asi y me gusta ese estilo.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola!

Sip, el gabinete es de lámina de acero calibre 20, creo. Se lo encargué a un vago que labura en una empresa donde cortan y pliegan chapas; así que le dí las medidas de todas las partes y el las cortó y plegó. Eso me costó como $20. El frente es un pedazo de placa de aluminio de 2mm de espesor (pedí de 3mm pero no había) y me salió como $15. Las asas son unas de 90 mm entre centros de los tornillos de soporte y las usan para ponerlas en muebles de cocina y ese tipo de cosas ($3 el par).

El gabinete lleva dos o tres manos de pintura en aerosol, manos muy livianas para asegurar una cobertura pareja, pero te pueden hacer falta mas dependiendo de como pintes. Encima de eso, lleva una mano de laca transparente en aerosol para proteger un poco la pintura.

Saludos!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

mucho mas economico que un gabinete comercial


----------



## Pablo16

Muy bien. Gracias por la información Ezavalla.

Saludos.


----------



## otto

ezavalla, tengo una palbra para tu laburo espectacular, es muy parecido a lo que estoy haciendo yo, un trabajito con un amplificador estereo con tda 2050, un pre con tda 1524, un ecualizador y un vumetro, y ycomo veo que vos tenes mas experiencia que yo , te queria hacer una consulta, el vumetro encontre varios diseños, vos usastes algun diseño en particular bajado de internet? (quiero estar seguro para no ensartarme con la gita ) y me gusto el control de velocidad del coler segun la temperatura del disipador, me serviria mucho si me podrias explicar un poco como labura tu vumetro y el control de velocidad, lei bastante, pero no tengo, alguien que pueda decirme si a mi me anduvo tal diseño, desde ya lo que me digas me va a ayudar 
saludos Otto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Otto:
El vumetro lo hice con un circuito tomado de la hoja de datos del chip LB1403, que es chip de SONY que usaba un grabador de un amigo que se rompió en 1981 (buscala en http://www.datasheetarchive.com). Ese es un chip que encontré hace mucho años, pero acá todavía se consigue y es un circuito muy tonto y barato, que si ves en la foto casi no lleva componentes, solo un par de resistencias y capacitores y un trimpot para ajustar el rango de la señal de entrada.

Vos podes usar el vumetro que quieras, esto lo usé solo por que es pequeño y tenía los chips guardados hace mucho, pero maneja solo 5 LEDs y a baja señal no enciende ninguno  , pero es facil arreglarlo con la calibración, aunque vas a perder algo de la escala.

El control de velocidad en base a la temperatura es el proyecto numero 42 de Elliot Sound Products y está acá: http://sound.whsites.net/project42.htm , junto con la explicación (mas o menos la explicación, pero el diseño es correcto). Yo usé el segundo circuito con modifcaciones en la zona de alimentación para poder usar luego la misma plaqueta en otro sistema que estoy diseñando, pero el que está ahí funciona OK. 

Gracias por los elogios !

Saludos!


----------



## otto

Muchas gracias por la información Dr Zoidberg, me voy a poner con el tema éste , suerte  y que sigas bien.
Una consulta sobre el tda 2050, con resistencias de 1/2 watt, se la bancan? uso una carga de 4 OHM (parlante) con un transformador de 5 Amperes , ya las compré las resistencias y no quiero tener una estufa , saludos Otto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

otto dijo:
			
		

> Una consulta sobre el tda 2050, con resistencias de 1/2 watt, se la bancan? uso una carga de 4 OHM (parlante) con un transformador de 5 Amperes , ya las compré las resistencias y no quiero tener una estufa , saludos Otto. .



El TDA2050 usa 4 resistencias:
1 para fijar la impedancia de entrada (22k) -> cualquier potencia anda bien, pero usá de 1/2 o 1/4 watt.
2 para fijar la realimentación (22k-680R) -> idem al anterior.
1 para la red zobel de salida (2R2?) -> recomiendan usar de 1 watt, pero "normalmente" con 1/2 watt funciona sin problemas. Yo le pondría 1 watt de todas formas.


Saludos!


----------



## otto

grande ezevalla, la de 2R2? o 2,2 ohm podria reemplazarla por un pote?


----------



## ricardin

Bueno, yo os pongo una fotillo de uno hecho a válvulas. Es para guitarra.

Un saludo a todosl


----------



## otto

listo fue, me compro la de 2,2 ohm cuando valla de vuelta a la casa de electronica, asi que fue, gracias ezevalla otra vez por la buena onda
Saludos Otto.


----------



## Tacatomon

que tal compañeros, les muestro algunos de los amplificador que he ensamblado por mi cuenta, cabe decir que los diagramas estan posteados en el foro jeje. Saludos.

*Amp 100W MBT de luciperro*


























































El amplificador funciona a la perfeccion. Se uso para una muestra educativa en mi colegio el año pasado.


*Amp Class D 200W Rms @ 4Ω SwitchingAmp*












































Este ultimo fue la sensacion de la muestra educativa de este año jejeje. funciona tambien de maravillas y es muy interesante sacarle 200W con solo 2 MosFets de salida.

Camara: W810 SonyEricsson.

Saludos

Tacatomon


----------



## santiago61

groso groso!   la verdad muy bueno, especialmente el switching amp clase D, la verda es increible que entregue 200w rms, una joyita en el el foro recien se esta descubriendo este chiquitin pero poderoso amplificador,lo critico es la fuente, por lo que veo tienes una y muy poderosa jeje. Felicidades!  

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

si dios me permite, y cae dinerito,claro, me armo la famosa etapa AV800 de Antony Holton, o en su defecto, el Medoly400W.

Saludos

Tacatomon


----------



## daga

hola a todos 
al ver que ya muchas personas lo han armado me decidi a montarlo, aqui dejo pues las fotos mi amplificador de 100 watios  que fue publicado por luciperro,  aunque  le adiccione algunas mejoras  tales como retardo y protecciones de DC a la salida.
para la el control de volumen le  coloque un potenciometro que tiene un motor reductor pegado  (este lo  saque de un viejo equipo  aiwa ) y lo he conectado  a un puente H con esto da la impresion de ser un control de volumen  digital.espero terminarlo  antes de que se acabe el año jejeje
 aunque aun me hacen falta algunas cosillas ya lo ensaye y funciona  mostro ,saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Epa! Esta bien bonito, eh?
Me encanta como lo has armado!
Muchas felicitaciones y que lo disfrutes!

Saludos!


----------



## Gubirson

muy bien  
 por todas esa publicacion y muy colaboradores todos por compartir sus informaciónes. por los tiempos soy nuevo en esto pero estoy proto a la construcción de amplificador y con mucho gusto les subire la información  

saludos


----------



## aldemarar

este amplificador yo lo rediseñe y suena tremendo


----------



## MFK08

bueno motivado por las fotos subidas aca dejo algunas de mi sinclair Z-30 publicado por tecnideso... es un sistema 2.1 pero me falta agregarle el amplificador para los graves que todaviano me decidi por cual jaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esta bien bonito ese amplificador! Tiene un "look" medio raro por el vúmetro tan ancho y el frente plateado, pero se ve precioso!

Espero que lo disfrutes!

Saludos! y muchas felicidades!


----------



## MFK08

el frente es de aluminio (me costo una banda pulirlo jaja).... el vuemtro es ancho por que separe bastante los led esta echo con los lm3915 uno por canal...


----------



## quimypr

Muy bueno te quedo MFK08. Esta hecho con los 2n3055 o con los TIP?


----------



## MFK08

con los 2n3055


----------



## crimson

¿Nunca les pasó que viene un amigo o pariente de esos que nunca faltan y les dice... "che, vos que andás en la electrónica, porqué no me hacés un amplificadorcito"? Para cumplir con los pesados hice ya tres de éstos y andan muy bien, son económicos y va todo en una sola placa de 10 x 15 cm. Saludos C


----------



## crimson

Y para que quede lindo les pongo un vumetro la leds.


----------



## Jhonny DC

Estuve viendo algunos amplificadores muy bonitos por acá y para no ser menos les dejo fotos del mío.
Lo construí hace como 10 años y es nuestro caballito de batalla cuando vamos a pasar música. La potencia real que medí con una señal de 1KHz es de 135W (270W total sobre 2 salidas) por canal después de hacerle algunas modificaciones al diseño original de “MODULTECHNICS”. Entre otras cosas le cambien los transistores de salida (2N3055H) por unos MJ15003. Los 3055 calientan demasiado para poner los dos canales  en un solo disipador y para ponerlos en dos disipadores ya ocupaba demasiado espacio. Además les cuento que dejando la entrada abierta y poniéndolo a máxima potencia sin señal no se escucha absolutamente nada y con señal a máxima potencia el sonido sigue siendo muy nítido. Todavía me asombro de eso porque eh visto estos mismos módulos en muchos gabinetes distintos y aun en el mejor de los casos a máxima potencia sin señal se puede apreciar un soplido en los parlantes pero este no. En fin disfrútenlo
Salu2

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/esquema-amplificador-130w-7756/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno, ahora pongo unas fotos del preamplificador/mezclador que acompaña al primer amplificador que puse en la página 18.

Este preamplificador tiene como 4 años ya y lo hice antes del amplificador por que tenía una plaqueta comercial de un mezclador que no sé de donde salió por que no me acuerdo de haberla comprado nunca. Como el mezclador era muy simple, se me ocurrió que sería bueno ponerle control de tono y volumen maestros y un pequeño amplificador monitor para los auriculares. Así que hice eso, le agregué los módulos que faltaban, le puse los cables y salió andando de una.

Como verán en la foto desde arriba, el plaqueterío está todo apretado, pero bonito, por que esa caja también la tenía desde 1980, así que sufrió los mismos procesos que la del amplificador. Tanto la parte del pre (tono + volumen) como la fuente de alimentación (que no se ve bien por que está medio sepultada bajo el pre) son antecesores del pre y su fuente del segundo amplificador que les mostré (el de 2x40W). El layout de las placas es completamente diferente por que las diseñó un amigo, ya que yo estaba aprendiendo a usar el Protel y me hacía un moño increíble hasta que le tomé la mano.

Bueno, les paso las fotitos. El mezclador tiene cuatro canales de entrada de línea. IMPORTANTE: No hagan como yo, que de vago no le puse control de balance. No habían pasado cuatro minutos de usarlo que ya me hacía faltra y no lo tenía.

Saludos!


----------



## leop4

muy bueno ezavalla te felizito segui asi que tus proyectos estan muy buenos


----------



## rash

....ezavalla te quedo muy bonito... felicitaciones
...saludos...


----------



## Condor-11

Ezavalla se ve que tenes una paciencia y dedicacion en cuanto a terminaciones de p... madre!

Ejemplo a seguir jeje...

Sin mas, expectacular lo suyo.

Salutte!


----------



## mnicolau

Realmente muy buenos todos tus laburos ezavalla, una duda, dónde conseguís esos gabinetes (la parte metálica)?

Seguí así y mostrando tus creaciones...

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Realmente muy buenos todos tus laburos ezavalla, una duda, dónde conseguís esos gabinetes (la parte metálica)?



Los conseguía cuando tenía 16 años (en 1980) por que en San Juan había una casa metalurgica que vendía chapas de aluminimo a muy buen precio y otra empresa que doblaba la chapa que le llevaras en la forma que se te antojara, así que lo diseñaba y luego por poca plata la hacía. Pero esas empresas desaparecieron hace muchos años y ahora el aluminio vale huevadas y nadie te lo quiere laburar bien y barato por que no se que historia tienen con la velocidad de corte para los agujeros y otras yerbas para doblarlas, así que ahora las hago de acero que es barato y el aluminio solo lo uso para los frentes.



			
				COndor-11 dijo:
			
		

> Ezavalla se ve que tenes una paciencia y dedicacion en cuanto a terminaciones de p... madre!
> 
> Ejemplo a seguir jeje...
> 
> Sin mas, expectacular lo suyo.



Muchas gracias!
Y sip...si lo voy a hacer yo...lo tengo que hacer lo mejor posible. Cuando era mas joven hacía todo rápido y así perdí mucho tiempo, esfuerzo y dinero. Ya de mas viejo entendí como era la historia...pero ahora solo es para gastar algo de tiempo cuando lo tengo libre.

Saludos!


----------



## MasterofPupets

hola 

este es mi super amplificador  

es con un lm386

lo uso con mi guitarra electrica
funciona con una bateria de 9V asi que lo puedo llevar a donde sea


me falta el diseño del frente alguien me puede dar algunas ideas 
no lo quiero hacer a mano.


----------



## MasterofPupets

ah es el primero que armo asi que no se rian jaja

algunas tecnicas para hacer las Serigrafías?

me lei todas las paguinas y de lo unico que se habla son de esas calcomanias que ya no se consiguen


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

MasterofPupets dijo:
			
		

> ah es el primero que armo asi que no se rian jaja
> 
> algunas tecnicas para hacer las Serigrafías?
> 
> me lei todas las paguinas y de lo unico que se habla son de esas calcomanias que ya no se consiguen



Nadie se ríe. Leé acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hecho-casa-vs-comprado-17008/#post119814

El único problema que vas a tener es que primero tenes que diseñar el frente antes de ponerte a perforar y poner cosas, por que después no tenes garantía que quepan correctamente todas las cosas que necesitas poner en los lugares correctos.


Saludos!


----------



## lucalorito

Bueno..ahí va mi aporte: Esta es una de las últimas realizaciones; dos etapas monofónicas de 100w con módulos híbridos de Philips (Transistores darlington a la salida), su sonido siempre me gustó y ahora las he vestido así de bonitas, al más puro estilo hi-end.
Los transformadores son de 350w; el filtrado es de doble puente rectificador y el equipo de condensadores es de 4x10.000 uF..lleva filtro de red en la entrada de 220v. y conectores dorados de alta calidad en entrada de señal y salida de altavoces. el chasis consta de laterales de dmf forrados con lámina de aluminio; el resto aluminio anodizado de 2m.m., el corte está hecho con una fresadora numérica,así como la serigrafía del frontal.
Espero os guste.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Muuuyyyy pero mmuuuuuyyyyyy bonito!
Yo no soy muy partidario de separar todo en tantos módulos, pero la terminación está de super-primer nivel.

Precioso! Felicitaciones!

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Tremendo lucalorito! Qué hermosa terminación y qué elegante quedó ese amplificador! La verdad, todas las felicitaciones, da gusto ver semejantes obras... muy muy bueno.

Saludos


----------



## lucalorito

Gracias por los comentarios tan amables


----------



## MFK08

la verdad que un espectaculo como te quedo felicidades...


----------



## Manonline

me encanto... genial... ademas, un trabajo interno muy prolijo... 
felicidades y salu2!


----------



## juanma

Excelente terminacion   

El detalle del potenciometro negro con la luz azul atras es buenisimo.
Lo conseguiste asi? O hiciste un poco mas grande el agujero en el aluminio y pusiste LEDs atras?

La serigrafia la mandaste a hacer? No se alcanza a leer bien, SOZO dice?

Muy bueno, saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Muy lindos los aparatos, Lucalorito.
Ahora... ¿El del medio es un pre valvular o me equivoco?
Si es así, posteá el diagrama, por favor.

Saludos


----------



## rash

...lucalorito muy bonito el equipo, un excelente montaje....

...felicitaciones...

rash


----------



## jose miguel hernandez

muyyyyyyy muyyyyyyyyyy lidas los modulos separados me gustan y tienen un estilo futurista (para mi)

excelente  buen aporte de animo para en que crea que acer el amplificador en casa te quedara mal 

¡¡¡¡¡esta es la prueba¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Juan Jose

Exelente trabajo Lucarorito!.

Muy bueno y muy original sobre todo.

saludos y a seguir con vuestros desarrollos.

Juan José.


----------



## lucalorito

Gracias a todos de nuevo por los comentarios tan positivos y bonitos...Efectivamente no es difícil con un poco de paciencia hacer un acabado bonito a nuestros cacharros. Este lo hice inspirado en el previo a válvulas comercial.
*San Cacho*..efectivamente es un previo valvular...en un chasis tan pequeño incorpora entradas,salida audio, muting etc,controlado por un microcontrolador,relés tipo "reed" para seleción de fuente,poteciómetro "Alps" de volumen,(yo lo cambié por otro igual pero motorizado para el mando a distancia de volumen).
Mejoras:
*Juanma*, efectivamente el efecto azul del volumen es cosa mía...lo conseguí poniendo un boton un poco más pequeño, y el espadio que queda se rellena con un anillo de plástico translúcido blanco..el efecto es precioso.
La serigrafía como comenté antes esta realizada con fresadora numérica (la misma que cortó el aluminio) y pone:Mos-tet Power Amplifier anque este es Darlington.
*San Cacho *te subo el manual de montaje que al final trae el esquema. Si consigo extraer el programa instalado en pic (protegido supongo) más adelante te lo subo..aunque supongo que sólo quieres el diagrama del paso a válvulas.
Me olvidaba comentar otra mejora: Las pistas del previo se argentaron con plata pura antes del proceso de soldadura de los componentes.
Saludos...y pronto más (amenaza)


----------



## lucalorito

Me olvidaba comentar esto para San Cacho, que el programa del pic incluye incluso un retardo para la toma de alta tensión de las ecc82 y así alargar su vida. También decir que Velleman vende este preamplificador en dos versiones: Montada y sin montar (caso de la mía) más barata lógicamente.
Por cierto no trabajo para esta marca para los mal pensados eh?
Saludos.


----------



## juanma

Asi que el modulo del pre lo compraste para armar vos.
Muy buena esa idea.

Por cierto, de que precio estamos hablando con una etapa asi?


----------



## Cacho

Muy lindo el diseño del pre: Simple como el qué más (a mi criterio son los mejores).
Y queda muy bien adentro de ese gabinete.

Felicitaciones por tu equipo.

Saludos


----------



## rash

... bueno éste no es de hi-end,     , pero como dice el nombre del foro "fotos de amplificador hechos en casa" esta tarde he realizado, para un amigo, este miniamplificador para guitarra, cuando lo hemos probado nos ha sorprendido el sonido, la verdad es que suena muy bien y creo que le va a ser muy útil a mi amigo...

... saludos y vuelvo a decir: enhorabuena por los montajes que se aportan al foro, son realmente buenos...  

rash


----------



## lucalorito

Juanma...¿ a que te refieres...al precio del previo o de las etapas?
Saludos.


----------



## juanma

Buenas Lucalorito. Me refiero al previo.

Saludos


----------



## lucalorito

Creo recordar que el previo en kit me salió por unos 280€..unos 358.682 USD
Saludos.


----------



## venado_bike

La madera es para hacer asado.. =)  


pero igual kedo bueno..


----------



## maxep

felicitaciones a ambos... son cosas totalemnte diferentes. como s edaran cuenta. peor el resultado es el mismo.. efectivo..


cuando pueda subire fotos de mi amplificador sinclair en su caja (mas bien guitarrera ajja). interesante lo del baño de plata.. es notoria la diferencia?


----------



## Manonline

no creo que sea perceptible al oido humano. igual la conductivdad de la plata es apenas mayor que la del cobre...

segun wikipedia:

Plata 63.01 × 10^6
Cobre 59.6 × 10^6
Cobre Templado 58.0 × 10^6
Oro 45.5 × 10^6


----------



## Cacho

Maxep:
La plata no se usa para mejorar la conductividad (aunque de hecho lo hace, pero poquito, como marca Manonline) sino para evitar que se oxide el cobre. También se estañan las pistas para lograr resultados similares.
El uso de plata es una delicatessen, pero en cuanto a sonido no hace diferencias. Es como el tablero de madera de nogal en un auto.

Saludos


----------



## Vlad

Hola

La chapa (baño) metalico para evitar la oxidacion es comunmente de niquel o cromo, tambien se usa el oro en conectores de mejor calidad por ser un poco mejor conductor (solo un poco menos que el cobre).

Los mejores conductores de la electricidad son en este orden: el platino (mas caro y escaso de todos), la plata (pero con el inconveniente de que se oxida), el cobre (tambien se oxida pero al ser tan abundante es mas accesible, el conductor electrico por exelencia utilizado en la industria), despues sigue el oro que ademas de darle un poco de lujo al sunto sirve se utiliza por que no se oxida, al iigual que los otros recubrimientos que se aplican por galvanizado.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Exactamente, Vlad, la plata se oxida como casi todos los metales. 
La virtud (no exclusiva) de la plata es que en condiciones normales oxida una película y nada más. No se carcome como el hierro o el cobre (este es el que interesa en este caso). 
Si bien no es fácil que un metal "desaparezca" por efecto del óxido, es una posibilidad. Si hablamos de las pistas de un circuito impreso, hablamos de un espesor que es muchísimo menor a 1mm (entre 35 y 100 micras, usualmente más cerca del primer valor) y no es descabellado pensar en un corte en la pista en el largo plazo.

La máscara antisolder ayuda a que no aparezca el óxido, pero para darle un toque de calidad y lujo, el enchapado en plata es más efectivo. Se podría hacer con otros metales, pero sería bien más caro (platino, oro...), bien de menos categoría: "Mi placa tiene un baño de níquel" no suena como el baño de plata... 
Es un metal precioso contra un metal de aleación en destornilladores y pilas recargables.


Saludos


----------



## lucalorito

He de aclarar que despues de la soldadura se le aplicó una capa de un barniz especial para pcb con lo cual lo aislamos del aire y no se oxida.
Muchas marcas punteras de audio utilizan la plata para interconectar al aire, para cubrir el pcb, e incluso dispongo de tweeters con bobinados planos en plata pura.
Ya sé que las diferencias son mínimas..aquí prima la suma del todo.
Saludos.


----------



## maxep

ahi va el tema.. en el resultado de juntar todos esos detalles especiales a buenos circuitos..
 eso si.. hay que pagar por todo esto jejej..

yo estoy contento ocn el resultdao del simple(por n decir pobre) sinclair z30. supongo que tengo buenois resultados por una combinacion buena de bafles.
que bafles amplificas con tus equipos lucalorito?


----------



## lucalorito

Este es uno de mis preferidos de los que he diseñado...hay alguno comercial ,pero os pongo este por su buen resultado y no es cara su construcción.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/167485/


----------



## Asterix

Hola ezavalla, estoy viendo tu laburito y te felicito, viendo el orden y prolijidad en el interior del gabinete es para sacarse el sombrero, un abrazo, 10 puntos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Muchas gracias, Asterix! Con todo el tiempo que me tomé para armarlo debería haber quedado mejor.

Saludos!


----------



## lucalorito

Mira este otro mío que parecido al tuyo ezavalla (precioso) aunque el mío sin serigrafiar más sencillito.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Muy bueno el amplificador! Felicitaciones! Es bastante parecido...de no ser por las asas....
Está muy bonito! En especial las perillas plateadas esas que tiene. Son metálicas, no? Por que se ven muy lindas.

Yo también quería ponerle perillas metálicas al mío, pero tenía que hacerlas mecanizar por mi cuenta, por que ahora en el comercio casi no existen y las que hay tienen mas de 20 años y son muy...pero muy costosas. En resumen...terminé poniendo las perillas de plástico mas decentes que encontré.

PD: El frente del mío no esta serigrafiado, sino que tiene adherido pedazos de transparencia autoadhesivas impresas en una laser. No queda tan perfecto como con serigrafía, pero recién hace un mes he conocido a un hombre que trabaja muy bien con la serigrafía y voy a ver si el proximo lo puede hacer él por este método, por que los otros que conozco son de terror...

Saludos!


----------



## lucalorito

OK..ezavalla...pues casi hago yo lo mismo con las letras autoadhesivas. El otro amplificador lo hice serigrafiar con una fresadora numérica y queda de película, pero sería costoso hacer ese encargo ahora ya que la anterior ver me lo hicieron por un compromiso y de favor.
Yo este amplificador lo tengo como banco de pruebas de etapas de potencia..de hecho en el interior existe un previo de línea con su propia fuente de alimentación. Cuando tengo que probar una etapa a nivel de escucha, le meto el transformador,la etapa en sí, y a funcionar,jejeje.
Aquí en mi país lo de los botones metálicos no hay problema..los que quieras y no son caros.
Ahhhhh...yo las asas las cambié por tornillos,pero la caja trae unas que podría ponerle, pero a la mujer no le gustaban...


----------



## adri_ariel_05

Aca tiro mi amplificador de 20+20 que es lo mas querido con un LM suena de 10 ahora le estoy haciendo un pre, bastantes dolores de cabeza me esta dando (Empece con el TDA1524A, y no lo logre hacer andar bien) asi que me mande al TL082 (que dicen que anda bien) No he echo mas que esta potencia vivo en edificio, hacer mas seria al pedo jejeje. Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Bueno aqui les dejo mi aporte ya que casi no tengo fotos de las cosas que he hecho, disculpen la resolucion ya que fueron tomadas con la camara del cel.


----------



## leop4

y las fotos?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

otras imagenes...


----------



## lucalorito

Bonito montaje...¿que modelo es? ¿esquema?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

De cual me hablas lucalorito?


----------



## lucalorito

Del último que pones la foto......saludos


----------



## Guest

Este es mi Sinclair, faltan dos detalles para terminarlo, haber que tal suena.

Saludos.


----------



## leop4

muy bueno cejas_99 te felicito ¿que tal suena eso? porque yo estoy a punto de hacerlo y decime como hisistes para serigrafiar los componentes en la placa jeje.


----------



## Manonline

muy lindo cejas, muy lindo... un trabajo envidiable...
espero qe te ande bien 

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Guest

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> muy bueno cejas_99 te felicito ¿que tal suena eso? porque yo estoy a punto de hacerlo y decime como hisistes para serigrafiar los componentes en la placa jeje.



Hola leop4 !, te cuento que aún no lo he terminado, me faltan dos capacitores, hoy los consigo y lo pruebo.
Para serigrafiar los componentes es lo mismo que para la PCB, hago una impresión espejo del layout en papel ilustración, le doy plancha 5 minutos, luego la meto a agua tibia y listo, queda con una presentación mas bonita, cualquier duda con gusto te la respondo.

Saludos


----------



## Guest

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> muy lindo cejas, muy lindo... un trabajo envidiable...
> espero qe te ande bien
> 
> salu2,
> mano.


Gracias Mano, ojalá me ande, porque voy a armar 5 de estos para montarme un teatro en casa


----------



## dandany

la verdad qu aca en mi provincia todo cuesta lo que haces mal te quieres pegar un tiro si no anda poruqe hay 2 casa de electronica que son moñopolios aca y los precios son demasiado elevados y no te dan otra opcion o comprarles a ellos te da unas ganas de poner un local y ahcerle la competencia en unos años te convertis mas grandes que ellos si les dijiera los precios que tienen, un amigo de mendoza del foro talvez me mande un tda1562 porque alla ta 18 peso original y aca esta 50 pesos te cortan las partes intimas con los precios el stk4048 esta 110 pesos tenes que armar cosas a transistores y CI baratos ya que si compras CI's de alta potencia te da ganas de suicidarte con el precio y aun novato es mas accesible un integrado que unos transistores(lo digo por mi) bueno dejo algunas imagenes  de los uqe andubieron hasta ahora....
El sinclair que no andubo y me calente y se lo regale a un amigo  y lo hizo andar asi que lo pongo porque anda 

El tda2003 en puente hice 1nomas(no me gusto la calidad de sonido) los 10 tda2003 que hice en un año jajaa

perdonen la calidad de las imgenes tengo una camara nueva pero no me la quieren dar (por miedo al desamblaje jaja) tengo un proyecto ahora que es un woofer de 12 liviano con un lm1875 y 2 tda 2003 para hacer un 2.1 ando buscando todavia el pasabajos con un lm741 que es barato por lo menos aca esta 0,60 centavos algo barato por lo menos! si alguien tiene un pasabajos con un solo lm741 bien simple bien para novato y que ande copado


----------



## santiago

dandany dijo:
			
		

> la verdad qu aca en mi provincia todo cuesta lo que haces mal te uqeres pegar un tiro si no anda poruqe hay 2 casa de electronica que son moñopolios aca y los precios son demasiado elevados y no te dan otra opcion o comprarles a ellos te da unas ganas de poner un local y ahcerle la competencia en unos años te convertis mas grandes que ellos si les dijiera los precios que tienen, un amigo de mendoza del foro talvez me mande un tda1562 porque allla ta 18 peso original y aca esta 50 pesos te cortan las partes intimas con los precios el stk4048 esta 110 pesos tenes que armar cosas a transistores y CI baratos ya que si compras CI's de alta potencia te da ganas de suicidarte con el precio y aun novato es mas accesible un integrado que unos transistores(lo digo por mi) bueno dejo algunas imagenes  de los uqe andubieron hasta ahora....
> El sinclair que no andubo y me calente y se lo regale a un amigo  y lo hizo andar asi que lo pongo porque anda
> 
> El tda2003 en puente hice 1nomas(no me gusto la calidad de sonido) los 10 tda2003 que hice en un año jajaa
> 
> perdonen la calidad de las imgenes tengo uan camara nueva pero no me la quieren dar(por miedo al desamblaje jaja) tengo un proyecto ahora que es un woofer de 12 liviano con un lm1875 y 2 tda 2003 para hacer un 2.1 ando buscando todavia el pasabajos con un lm741 que es barato porlomenos aca esta 0,60 centavos algo barato porlomenos! si alguien tiene un pasabajos con un solo lm741 bien simple bien para novato y que ande copado








                         y yo que pense que aca era caro un tip35c original 3 pesos


----------



## dandany

coincidiendo con tu mensaje un tip35c aca esta 7 pesos es una choreada a mano armada


----------



## santiago

yo soy de entre rios te mando las cosas y vos las vendes en tu casa te pones una sucursal jajaja 
las ganancias van 50 y 50 al por mayor consigo todo mas barato 
jaja no es mala idea el tema es el envio

saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola muchachos. Muy buenos todos los montejes. Nuevamente insisto en el buen nivel de montages y terminacion de ellos que se observa. Seguramente en algunos veremos mejoras al pasar el tiempo y en otros excelencia!.

En este post, les subo unas fotos de una consola de sonorización que llegó a mi taller por tener un exceso de temperatura y apagarse gracias al termico que le indorporaron en otro taller con lo que se logra NO quemerla nuevamente. La consola es de fabricación totalmente artesanal y la marca tiene muy buena reputación aca en el centro de la provicnia de buenos aires (Argentina). Data de al menos 15 años y aca van algunos detalles de la construcción:

1 - La base de montaje es un plegado de alumino anodizado negro de 3 mm de espesor sobre el que se practicaron los orificios de vumetro, 4 controles de tono graves y agudos y ganancia por canal y un master con control de 500 hz y 3 kz para corregir las voces.

2 - La alimentación de todo el conjunto es a partir de un transformador 220 - 43 + 43 vca que se transformadorrman en + / - 53 vcc y 30 VCC para alimentar los pres que son todos transistorizados. No tiene un solo integrado.

3 - La base y laterales son de madera con una malla metalica en la base de la misma conectada a masa que hace las veces de malla de ruido. Muy efectiva y logra su objetivo a la perfección.

4 - El amplificador MONO es de 150 w sobre 8 y 240 w sobre 4 ohms. El tema esta en que la misma consola antiguamente vebia de 150 w en 4 ohms y utilizando el mismo gabinete le agregaron potencia. La antigua consola ya calentaba algo pero esta se prende fuego al trabajarla a plena potencia. Medida la temperatura con onda seno de 5 KHZ y plena potencia sin recorte alcanza los 90 grados en apenas 30 minutos. NO pasa porque el termico salta y corta la alimentacion. PERO TE DEJA SIN MUSICA EN LA MITAD DEL EVENTO.
NO VA. Es a base de transistores MJ15003 y MJ15004 con 3 por rama. 

5 - Los pre tienen cada uno una entrada de alta impedancia y una de baja para microfonos. Esta ultima tiene un pequeño recorte que estoy tratando de solucionar. Veremos como. 


Bueno, basta de chachara y espero que les gusten las fotos. 

Es totalmente artesanal.

saludos y suerte

Juan José.


----------



## Juan Jose

Mas fotos. Del interior en este caso.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Juan Jose

Aca el detalle de uno de los pre de entrada.


----------



## Manonline

oooooooooooh! juan jose galeni! de ver todos esos potes cambre argentinos se me pone la piel de gallina! jajaja

muy lindo y complejo el montaje! felicidadess!

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Cacho

En tres palabras: Pre cio sa

Muy linda la consola, JJG. Y ese control de temperatura me hizo acordar al que le agregué a unas potencias chinas de auto que calentaban a lo bestia. Muy similar el montaje. Si encuentro fotos las subo.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola San Cacacho. Si la verdad que subi las fotos porque el trabajo de esta gente (son de Azul en realidad, cercano a Olavarria, vos debes conocer la localidad) hace mas de 40 años que se dedica a esto y es muy poco lo nacional que se ve por estos tiempos. esta consola es totalmente artesanal. NO digo que sean baratas, mas bien NO pueden competir para nada en precio con las chinas pero merecen un espacio en la web y mas en un foro prestigioso como este para que se vea que no todo lo importado puede ser de buen diseño. Con CNC, montaje superficial automatico, diseño en cad computarizado con autoruters y todo, es muy facil hacer equipos pero artesanalmente para mi este es un muy buen trabajo.

Otros productos de esta marca pero no tengo fotos (y no se quemaban con frecuencia) eran unas potencias: UMR302 creo que se denominaban, 100 + 100 w sobre 4 ohms (una bestis en los 80´s) y muy confiables. Tambien tenian la UMR402 y la 802 de 400 y 800 w (en realidad algo asi como 650 sobre 4) que tenian un transformador que pesaba 25 kg! si me llega algo al taller lo voy a subir porque merecen ser presentadas.

saludos

Juan Jose´.


----------



## Juan Jose

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> oooooooooooh! juan jose galeni! de ver todos esos potes cambre argentinos se me pone la piel de gallina! jajaja
> 
> muy lindo y complejo el montaje! felicidadess!
> 
> salu2,
> mano.



MANO, te serprendería la terminacion de la misma. Es toda argentina. Pistas estañadas, madera de fondo, transistores comunes como bc549 550 tip 41 y 42 etc... muy comun, sin nada borrado porque lo de esta gente es como nosotros, artesanias de electronica y muchisimos años de experiencia.

En la cidad de LA PLATA habia gente parecida pero no logro hacerme con ellos. Tengo muchas placas y circuitos de ellos que voy a ver si los puedo subir de a poco en los foros correspondientes.  La marca (perdon por el registro) era KITHEC y tenia unos amplificador muy confiables. Uno muy sencillo de 70 rms a 8 ohm que es muy facil, unos mas complejos de hasta 450 watts, cros, pre, protecciones, etc...

pero bueno, puede que hayan sido victimas de la chinizacion del auido en Argentina ya que es muy dificil competir en precio (no en calidad) con esos productos.


Me alegra que tengamos todavia gente que haga esto en el pais (Argentina). 

saludos

Juan José


----------



## maxep

wow se ve que tiene mucho trabajo encima. se ve excelente


----------



## dandany

me encontre un tip30 fabricado en argentina y anda   era de un equipo que encontre en el galpon de mi casa cuando los inquilinos dejaban sus porquerias  empeze a desarmar y me encontre con 2 tip30 argentinos y nose que otras cosas mas lo que mes me intereso(que fuesen argentinos) fue eso si quieren les mando fotos


----------



## Juan Jose

La verdad que no sabia que se fabricaban semiconductores aca por estos pagos leganos. Subelas para ver como son. Una reliquia!

saludos.

Juan José


----------



## Cacho

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> ...subi las fotos porque el trabajo de esta gente (son de Azul en realidad, cercano a Olavarria, vos debes conocer la localidad) hace mas de 40 años que se dedica a esto y es muy poco lo nacional que se ve por estos tiempos. esta consola es totalmente artesanal. NO digo que sean baratas, mas bien NO pueden competir para nada en precio con las chinas... pero artesanalmente para mi este es un muy buen trabajo.


Para mí también... Es una buena muestra de algo hecho a mano. Y no por una docena de chimpancés con soldadores.



			
				Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> ...pero bueno, puede que hayan sido victimas de la chinizacion del auido en Argentina ya que es muy dificil competir en precio (no en calidad) con esos productos...


Muy de acuerdo con vos.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> La verdad que no sabia que se fabricaban semiconductores aca por estos pagos leganos. Subelas para ver como son. Una reliquia!
> 
> saludos.
> 
> Juan José



Sep, allá por fines de los 70's y principios de los 80's, Texas Instruments estaba en argentina y fabricaba transistores surtidos...desde el 2A98, de baja señal, hasta los TIPxx, de potencia, incluyendo el famoso FET 2A264...famoso por que casi no se conseguía otro   

Saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Juan Jose dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...hecho a mano. Y no por una docena de chimpancés con soldadores.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me pregunto, sera para riza?
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## crimson

Hago una triste reflexión: allá en los lejanos setenta y pico nos pasaron una película en el Industrial sobre Corea, que en el año 1968 inició su proceso de industrialización. En el film se veían dos o tres coreanos con una especie de kimono largo y un sombrero tipo casquito que le hacían reverencias a una IBM tipo 360 (esas de cinta abierta, como las del "túnel del tiempo") que estaban bajando para montar no sé que industria. El comentario general de toda la clase fue algo así como "¡Jah! ¡Mirá que chino pel.....! Ja Ja...!" En esa época en Argentina se fabricaban transistores y circuitos integrados... cuarenta años después comparemos Corea con Argentina... y la reflexión sigue siendo triste. Saludos C


----------



## MFK08

No te vallas tan lejos hace 40 años atras los brazileros enderezaban bananas con el cu.. mientras nosotros estabamos ahi arriba y mira ahora... ellos entraron al G8 y nosotros no nada...


----------



## juanma

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> La verdad que no sabia que se fabricaban semiconductores aca por estos pagos leganos. Subelas para ver como son. Una reliquia!


Comercialmente es verdad que no se fabrican mas, pero creo que si se hacen circuitos integrados, no para uso comercial.

En la Universidad de aca (UNCo), mandaron hace un tiempo un micro-satelite y en una charla con un profesor, hablando sobre transistores y parametros hibridos y esas cosas, nos comentaron que los integrados se hicieron en una universidad de Bahia Blanca. Igualmente no se bien que tipo de integrado, tamaño, funcion, etc.

Y en Bariloche, INVAP junto con con la agencia espacial italiana diseñan un conjunto de satelites y los circuitos  integrados de los 2 satelites argentinos son 100% argentos


			
				INVAP dijo:
			
		

> En lugar de utilizar electrónica “de anaquel”, es frecuente que INVAP diseñe y fabrique en partidas individuales los circuitos integrados “endurecidos” de calidad espacial de sus satélites


http://www.invap.net/space/misionesSAOCOM.html   ==>  al medio a la izquierda.

Si tienen posibilidad, vean algun video o lean como fabrica INTEL sus chips, impresionante.


----------



## Cacho

No, Juan José... La verdad que puede causar gracia, pero ni es nada que se pueda tomar a risa...
Si nos ponemos a hablar del tema, Argentina se quedó con la foto, pero la vida es una película. _Hubo _una época en que nuestro país era faro cultural y económico. Ahí sacamos la foto.
Ahora, llevamos más de 50 años de destrucción de esa educación y por consiguiente, de la grandeza del país, pero tenemos la foto en el marquito.
Hace más 50 años que todos los países del mundo que buscan desarrollarse se centran en la educación.
Resultado: Corea, India, y demás países ahora tienen el nivel que sólo podían soñar hace 50 años. Nosotros, el que sólo podíamos ver en las pesadillas de hace 50 años.

Con el hambre que había en India al lograr su independencia en tiempos de Gandhi, un periodista le preguntó cómo es que con la pobreza reinante él proponía invertir plata en educación antes que en comida.
"Justamente por ser tan pobres, no podemos darnos el lujo de no invertir en educación".
Vaya si tenía razón.

Y yo también tengo unos transistores argentinos en la caja... Viejos...  
Saludos


----------



## juanma

Por cierto san_cacho, tu mensaje numero 666 :evil: jaja

La historia de lo que _Argentina pudo ser_ es larga (y con un final no muy feliz), pero San_Cacho, es verdad que _hubo_ una epoca de oro, pero afortunadamente muchos en este pais no se quedaron con esa "foto" y siguieron pese a un monton de factores en contra (lo mas reciente: crisis 2001).

Sino mira INVAP, la tecnologia nuclear, medicina, las bases en la Antartida, proyectos bi-nacionales, el CONICET, CNEA, CNAE, amplificador (chiste  ) o los tantos proyectos de desarrollo de las universidades. El tema son los medios de comunicacion (en parte, el Estado y presiones internacionales son lo otro, sino vean el Condor)

No me parece serio que porque el cantante Sandro (por poner un ejemplo, no tengo nada contra él) se enferme, o que se accidente una veddett (!!!), sea noticia por todos medios, pero *JAMAS* vi nada sobre los satelites de INVAP, su desarrollo, aplicacion, etc. Nada, a lo mucho lo _comentan_

En resumen, el pasado muestra los errores que no debemos volver a cometer y tambien los aciertos, pero es solo eso, pasado. Al futuro hay que mirar, pensar como la India, de aca a 20, 50 años.

Por cierto, que buena frase:_ "Justamente por ser tan pobres, no podemos darnos el lujo de no invertir en educación"_

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Por cierto san_cacho, tu mensaje numero 666 ...



No me había dado cuenta... Con razón me sentía raro hoy, más que de costumbre.

Saludos


----------



## rash

... Hola a todos...  

Con esto ando en mi tiempo libre, un amplificador de unos 8+8W a válvulas, aunque ahora me toca esperar los transformadores, total... paseré el rato haciendo el gabinete.... nunca he escuchado un amplificador a válvulas, sólo cuando era un enano recuerdo esas radios grandotas ,se tenía que esperar un ratito a que se "calentaran" para escuchar algo, lo que ha evolucionado la electrónica en un tiempo relativamente corto..es increible...

bueno un saludo para todos...


----------



## Cacho

Muy lindo Rash!
Y sin dudas, el gabinete le hará juego.

Pregunta: ¿Es estéreo con una 12AX7 a la entrada de cada uno y dos de potencia por canal?

Saludos


----------



## rash

gracias s cacho ya subiré fotos cuando lo termine...

es un estéreo y cada canal lleva: una 12ax7 y dos pentodos EL84M en configuracion push pull...

saludos


----------



## friends

tupolev dijo:
			
		

> Hola, esta es mi aportación, es la etapa que más uso, es una 400 + 400 w a 4 Ohms.
> Muchos conocereis el diseño, es una AV400 (A. E. H.) modificada.
> 
> Saludos



Asu tupolev, felicitaciones, saludos.
Aprovecho para preguntarte si se puede conectar en puente y si tiene circuito de protección.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola chicos. Aca les paso el link pde mi nueva CLON qsc700 que esta armada con la información que esta en el foro. Funciona perfecto.

saludos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/179649/

Juan jose


----------



## rash

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> Hola chicos. Aca les paso el link pde mi nueva CLON qsc700 que esta armada con la información que esta en el foro. Funciona perfecto.
> 
> saludos
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/179649/
> 
> Juan jose



...enhorabuena, excelente montaje...

...saludos


----------



## ricardodeni

Hola ,aca dejo unas fotos del amplificador de bajo que me arme, por fin en un gabinete pero todavia sin serigrafia.

saludos.


----------



## orpare

Espero les guste...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno...depues de las *obras de arte anteriores*, paso a mostrarles este amplificador que pinta bastante feo.
En realidad es un rejunte de cosas muy viejas que tenía desparramadas en la casa de una tía (y que supongo que mi madre tiró ahí cuando me casé) y que viéndolas con buena voluntad...parecían útiles.

Este amplificador entrega 2 watts sobre 4 ohms y es una plaqueta comercial que venía armada cuando yo era muy joven. Este fue mi primer amplificador cuando aún no sabía lo que era la electrónica y la plaqueta es de una marca que solía ser muy conocida en Argentina hace 30 años: AUDISON. Este amplificador es de 1978, y lo encontré todo desarmado y medio quemado en la casa de mi tía (seguramemte fui yo el que se lo comió, pero hace tanto de eso que ya ni me acuerdo), así que lo arreglé cambiando los transistores Texas que tenía por unos nuevos de la serie BC3xx y BC54x. Afortunadamente se había salvado de la extinción la L de aluminio dispadora y los dos disipadores esos para TO-92 que ya no se consiguen. Ya que estaba laburando, relevé todo el circuito, lo simulé en el Simetrix y le ajusté algunos capacitores (los dos celestes y el gordo de salida de la ultima foto) para una respuesta en frecuencia plana entre 12Hz y como 40KHz.
El transformador que ven ahí es otra reliquia de la misma época del amplificador, ya que ese fué el transformador que compré para alimentarlo (y que tenía soldados unos diodos BY127 que tiré a la basura antes que me diera el viejazo!).
Por último, la plaqueta de la fuente es otra reliquia un poquito posterior...marca LUCERO y que compramos con un amigo en 1979 para armar la etapa de 70W de Texas (pero esa no la encuentro por ninguna parte).

Despues del laburito de armarlo -la caja la hizo el mismo hombre que hizo la del amplificador de 40+40W-, ahí está listo y es el que uso para medir los parámetros T/S de los parlantes.

Mas allá de la utilidad que tiene, su principal importancia es el recuerdo de cuando recién empezaba con la electrónica cuando tenía 14 años. Como verán, no es gran cosa, pero tiene ganado un lugar en mi corazón.

Ahora también tengo que desarmarlo íntegro para agregarle un pre para micrófono (gracias a ESP) ya que tengo un micro dinámico MOON (de $15, no pidan maravillas) dando vueltas en el armario y con ganas de que lo usen en algo y a mi nena le gusta cantar y hacer bardo, así que hasta que mida otro parlante...tiene tiempo de jugar con esto.

Bueno...les paso tres fotitos. Cuando vea que corno lo hicieron a la cámara que todo sale medio movido, las cambio por otras mas bonitas.

Saludos!


----------



## venado_bike

Q Integrados Utilizaste para el Amplificador? de cuanto es el Trafo? 







Saludos..


----------



## diego_z

hola  ezavalla viendo que tenes varias cositas antiguas , me acorde de esto que debe hacer unos 10 años que las tengo siempre dando vueltas por ahi y nunca supe que empresa las fabricaba ni se cual sera su circuito , estan medio desmanteladas jeje pero yo ya las adquiri asi tal ves las reconoscas aparentemente por lo que dice atras 200 w 
muy bueno tu aplificador completito con cosas de la epoca


----------



## orpare

El transformador es de 42 - 0 - 42 y utilice transistores 2cs5200 con su complementario un 2sa1394


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> hola  ezavalla viendo que tenes varias cositas antiguas , me acorde de esto que debe hacer unos 10 años que las tengo siempre dando vueltas por ahi y nunca supe que empresa las fabricaba ni se cual sera su circuito , estan medio desmanteladas jeje pero yo ya las adquiri asi tal ves las reconoscas aparentemente por lo que dice atras 200 w



No tengo idea que plaquetas son esas. Me fijé amplificadorando la imagen...pero no me suena nada conocido.
El impreso parece de esos bien viejos, por las curvas en las pistas y otros detalles, pero la verdad...ni idea.

Saludos!


----------



## rash

..hola a todos, que buenos amplificador se ven por aquí, me gusto mucho el amplificador de bajo de ricardodeni, enhorabuena.. 
...así va el amplificador valvular que estoy montando, lo he terminado esta tarde y mañana lo probaré haber como suena, ya cuento..

...saludos


----------



## Cacho

Y tuve razón cuando te dije que seguro el gabinete iba a estar tan bueno como el amplificador.
Muy lindas las dos cosas Rash. Ahora apuesto a que suena tan lindo como se ve.

Felicitaciones.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Distinguido Rash, ¿ que circuito es ?, ¿ lo has colgado en el foro ?.
Se ve un diseño muy bueno, enhorabuena.


----------



## rash

Hola, gracias *cacho* me alegra que le guste a un gran electrónico como tú, aprovecho para agradecerte todos los aportes que realizas... 
...y sí, lo he estado probando esta tarde y suena muy bien, no se como explicarlo, suena muy limpio y agradable, da la sensación que tiene más potencia de los 8+8 W que realmente tiene, me ha dejado bastante contento..creo que ahora me toca volver a escuchar toda la discografía que tengo.... jejejej

... ahora tengo que agregarle un ojo mágico tipo EM84... ya subiré fotos...

...*Juan Carlos Hernández Púa* dentro de unos días subiré toda la documentación al post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about30656.html.

... bueno colegas, un saludo


----------



## rash

..bueno ya si que está listo del todo... éste es el resultado... 

...saludos


----------



## juanma

Rash, aparte de felicitarte por el trabajo, las valvulas son tunning?  
O colocaste LEDs por debajo?
No alcanzo a ver bien los parlantes, son tambien DIY?

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Qué copado ese amplificador rash! Felicitaciones, impecable realmente... qué envidia! jeje


----------



## ricardodeni

rash te quedo hermoso el amplificador, la verdad que tenes muy buen gusto, felicitaciones.

saludos


----------



## Cacho

Personalizado y todo...
Impecable lo tuyo Rash. En lo personal prefiero las válvulas sin iluminación extra, pero respeto absolutamente los gustos ajenos y reconozco que queda lindo y vistoso tu diseño.
Reitero mis felicitaciones por tu amplificador.

Una pregunta que me surgió: ¿Germinó una válvula "vestida" de verde? ¿O es una rectificadora y hasta eso estás haciendo con válvulas?

Saludos


----------



## santiago

realmente impecable, mucho esmero le pusiste, las cosas propias tienen otro gustito no? 
yo ahora estoy con un mix, con salida vhf , o uhf,  para "mixar" inalambricamente  jeje despues van fotos

saludos y felicitaciones, expectacular


----------



## rash

Señores muchas gracias por sus comentarios, son muy amables... lo mejor, aparte del sonido que tiene, las horas de entretenimiento, es poder compartirlo con ustedes...



> Rash, aparte de felicitarte por el trabajo, las valvulas son tunning?
> O colocaste LEDs por debajo?
> No alcanzo a ver bien los parlantes, son tambien DIY?



A las 12AX7 (previos) les colequé un led azul debajo del zócalo, en el PCB. Los parlantes son reconstruidos de unos que  me dieron en mal estado.



> Personalizado y todo...
> 
> ..Una pregunta que me surgió: ¿Germinó una válvula "vestida" de verde? ¿O es una rectificadora y hasta eso estás haciendo con válvulas?
> 
> Saludos



La válvula verde es un ojo mágico EM84, las barritas verdes van al ritmo de la música, un vumetro podriamos decir. La rectificación la realizo con diodos... (el próximo si lo haré con válvula rectificadora...)

...un abrazo a todos.


----------



## Dano

Muy lindo el amplificador rash   

Estña muy prolijo

Saludos


----------



## sony

felicidades rash eres un artista


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Rash:
*QUE BELLEZA DE MONTAJE* 

Sinceramente, una verdadera delicia para los ojos! (y supongo que para los oídos también). No hay mas palabras para describirlo.

PD:La única modificación que yo le hubiera hecho es tratar de que las tapas de los transformadores fueran plateadas (color plata brillante), pero así como están se ven muy bien con el negro del frente de los baffles.

Saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

Una sola palabra para mi, con respecto a este amplificador: ESPECTACULAR!    

Realmente de corazon te digo, un excelentisimo montage y terminaciòn.

saludos


Juan jose.


----------



## rash

Ok señores... nuevamente darles las gracias... 

reciban un saludo...


----------



## Fogonazo

Aprovecho el *! ! Impecable ¡ ¡* montaje de rash para comentar algo:
Si miran la primer foto observen la disposición de los transformadores, esa es la disposición *"Correcta"* para evitar que el transformador de poder produzca inducciones no deseadas en los transformadores de salida, además del buen detalle de que los 3 transformadores poseen tapas metálicas que hacen de blindaje entre ellos.

Cuando yo sea grande quiero ser así de prolijo.


----------



## Tacatomon

que detallazo, simplemente impresionante su montaje rash.


----------



## mnicolau

Bue después de la obra de arte de *rash*, quedé en duda de mostrar el último amplificador que acabo de terminar jajaj.

Consta de:

Fuente SMPS de ricardodeni
"Preamplificador con triple tono, micro y linea mezclada" de Tupolev
Divisor de 3 vías estéreo de Silicon Chip
6 "Amplificadores HiFi 20w rms +-20v con transistores" de Tecnideso
Retrasador de encendido de los parlantes

Algunas fotos...





















Medio justo el gabinete jeje...

Los parlantes:






Y el living terminado...






Saludos


----------



## Ramon-DC

De donde sale tanta gente con habilidades de diseño de un Professional Con 30 años de experiencia , enhorabuena por sus diseños, a eso se le llama empeño y determinacion y sobre todo PACIENCIA y HABILIDAD


----------



## Cacho

Muy bueno lo tuyo MNicolau.

Una sola cosa: En el frente dice 6X50W y en las especificaciones que pusiste decís que son 6X20W... ¿Te pegó la onda de la potencia comercial?  

Fuera de broma, felicitaciones por tu amplificador: Muy prolijo y bien montado.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

mnicolau, excelente el amplificador y sobre todo porque es una recopilacion de circuitos del foro!.

Que lo disfrutes y mucho!


Me encantoó la idea de bafles embutidos    

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## rash

..comparto el comentario de Juan Jose, gran trabajo, excelente terminación y lo de bafles embutidos me encantó (con tu permiso lo tomo como idea para un futuro proyecto jejejej...)

..felicitaciones y un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

*Que buen diseño mnicolau* 

Muy bueno el gabinete (pero es comprado, no? o lo hiciste vos?) y muy buena la disposición de todos los componentes adentro del mismo.
Está muy, pero muy muy bonito el amplificador! Me encanta la terminación de la las letras en el frente (aunque en una foto se ve el contorno de la transparencia que pegaste...lo hiciste con laser en transparencia para fotocopiadora?)

Y los baffles estan también muuuyyyy buenos! Ese detalle de "embutidos" se vé muy bien (y ni te digo lo buenas que están las puertas de vidrio esmerilado).

Mis más sinceras felicitaciones por tu laburo. Veo que ya han tomado conciencia de lo que es tener paciencia y saber aplicarla.

Y caluroso abrazo!


----------



## mnicolau

Muchas gracias por los comentarios gente...

En realidad al principio usaba 3 LM4780, pero calentaban demasiado y no tenía espacio para colocar un disipador más grande, por lo tanto los cambié por los sinclair, por eso el "6x50" que figura en el frente. Igualmente en la simulación, con +-28[V] de alimentación arroja unos 45[W] con 1% THD aproximadamente, así que puede ser válido jejej.

Las letras del frente las hice cortar en vinilo, pero son tan finas que se dificulta al sacarlas y quedaron torcidas lamentablemente, de ahí que tuve que imprimir esas 4 palabras para salir del apuro... las imprimí con la láser en vinilo transparente. 

Si, el gabinete es comprado, están bastante caros así que para la próxima voy a probar de hacerlo de madera y con el frente en aluminio. Ah y sin dudas el próximo va a tener tu vúmetro con peak-hold ezavalla... jeje.

Un abrazo y gracias nuevamente, saludos!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

La verdad que montajes impresionantes


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Las letras del frente las hice cortar en vinilo, pero son tan finas que se dificulta al sacarlas y quedaron torcidas lamentablemente, de ahí que tuve que imprimir esas 4 palabras para salir del apuro... las imprimí con la láser en vinilo transparente.



Seeeppp...ya probé esa de letras letras de vinilo. Solo compré un "demo"de carteles con letras recortadas para pegar...y fué poco menos que un desastre. Es al pedo...que lástima que ya no viene el letraset.
Lo mejor es la serigrafía, si conseguís alguno que labure bien y no te arranque la cabeza por una sola impresión.



			
				mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Si, el gabinete es comprado, están bastante caros así que para la próxima voy a probar de hacerlo de madera y con el frente en aluminio. Ah y sin dudas el próximo va a tener tu vúmetro con peak-hold ezavalla... jeje.



Seee...me imagino que debe valer una huevada. Hace un par de días fuí a la casa de electrónica donde a veces compro materiales y había un chico de una escuela comprando una caja metálica para poner una fuente de alimentación adentro. La caja estaba mas o menos, nada que ver con las viejas NAKAN, pero zafaba. Lo que no zafaba era el precio! 52 mangos por una fuente de chapa pintada de 20cm x 20cm x 8cm, sin doble frente, sin frente de aluminio...sin nada! No quiero pensar lo que te ha salido ese gabinete....  


Saludos y FELICITACIONES!


----------



## mabauti

hermoso montaje rash!


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola chicos. Yo para el amplificador de 700 que esta en el foro de MX700  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/179649/,  realise el diseño en corel draw  en escala 1 en 1 y luego se lo lleve a un negocio de los que cortan en ploter. Con el frente de aluminio y todo. Te lo entregan para pegar o pegado directamente. por supuesto el agugereado y terminacion en pintura del frente es anterior  a pegar nada. 
Cortado, pegado y con dos colores (tiene blanco y gris) me saliò 20 pesos cada uno. (5 dólares). 

aludos y suerte.

Muy buenos los montejes.

Juan Jose


----------



## Cacho

Muy bueno lo tuyo JJ, felicitaciones.
Y hasta está armado con dos transformadores, uno por canal. Una rareza en esta época. Mejor todavía el asunto.

Saludos

PS: Te vendo dólares, estás pagando $6 y pico si $20 son US$3


----------



## Juan Jose

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Muy bueno lo tuyo JJ, felicitaciones.
> Y hasta está armado con dos transformadores, uno por canal. Una rareza en esta época. Mejor todavía el asunto.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> PS: Te vendo dólares, estás pagando $6 y pico si $20 son US$3




Gracias cacho.

Upss, tenes razon. ya lo arreglé. 

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## Guest

Que tal a todos!, aqui les dejo el aporte de mi ultimo proyecto.

Saludos.


----------



## manutek

Hola mnicolau. te quedo de primera che¡,si no es molestia me dirias como imprimiste el panel frontal?


----------



## juanma

Muy buenos los ultimos 2/3 post con las fotos!

Por cierto, en algun momento me gustaria ver alguna foto de un amplificador de Fogonazo, asi que si lees el mensaje, media pila  
De Cacho no me acuerdo si posteo alguna foto (creo que si), pero seria interesante tambien.

Y el resto (Luciperro, Ezavalla, mnicolau, tecnidesco, rash, etc etc), creo que en mayor o menor medida ya subieron, cumplimos nuestra cuota como buenos aficionados!
Yo hasta que no consiga un tiempo y algunas herramientas  para poder agujerear/cortar el aluminio, les debo las ultimas fotos de mi amplificador, lo tengo andando y armado, pero el esqueleto solamente.

Saludos !


----------



## Cacho

juanma dijo:
			
		

> De Cacho no me acuerdo si posteo alguna foto (creo que si), pero seria interesante tambien.



Tengo a mano "El Reciclado". Si te interea te posteo fotos del amplificador más barato que armé. Y suena muy bien.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Suena interesante "El reciclado"

Postea unas fotos Cacho

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose

Subilas cacho, siempre es bueno ver los montajes de los integrantes del foro.

Muy buenos los montajes de todos che. La evrdad que estan muy bien montados los amplificador de todos.

Felicitaciones por mi parte y una sugerencia seria hacer en el foro algun tipo de lugar donde se pueda solamente ver las fotos y su dueño, sin incluir ningun tipo de comentario, una especie de fotomontajes electronicos.
Se me ocurre, nada mas.

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## juanma

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> ... una sugerencia seria hacer en el foro algun tipo de lugar donde se pueda solamente ver las fotos y su dueño, sin incluir ningun tipo de comentario, una especie de fotomontajes electronicos.
> Se me ocurre, nada mas.


No creo que dure mucho eso, siempre alguien va a preguntar:
- Que amplificador es?
- Con cuanto lo estas alimentando?
- Como hiciste tal detalle en el gabinete?
- De que potencia es?
- Que tal suena?
- Podes facilitar el esquema?
- etc etc etc

Entonces a modo de evitar esas preguntas, propuse en el principio del post, subir las fotos, con la mayor cantidad de información posible, jutamente para no alargar los post sin sentido.

Cacho, como te resulte mas comodo, si las tenes a mano, subilas!

Por cierto, noten el detalle de como coloco Luciperro los transistores de salida sobre el disipador.
Es una mejor opcion que sujetarlos con un tornillo por el agujero que tienen los transistores.
Creo que en la pagina de Elliot lei sobre eso.


----------



## Cacho

Bueno, acá dejo fotos de "El Reciclado".

Haciendo limpieza (cosa rara, pero a veces hago) me encontré con unos cuantos componentes de esos que quedaron dde algún arreglo. Mirando un poco me dije: "Con esto tengo que poder armar un amplificador".
Eran: 
- Una placa universal de 10*5 (ya usada más de una vez para probar cosas) 
- Cuatro TIP2955 y cuatro 3055 (nuevecitos los 8, sobrantes de vaya uno a saber qué)
- Varios TIP29C y 30C (de esos me sobraron)
- Una planchuela de aluminio de 5mm y casi un metro de largo que tenía tirada por ahí. 
- Cuatro condensadores de 4700/50V que salieron de la fuente de otro amplificador al que el dueño le quería aumentar la potencia (al subir el voltaje de la otra estos se quedaban cortos, en volts y en capacidad).
- Y los transistores chiquitos de siempre.

Además, como el tipo que me hace los transformadores me debía uno por un trabajo (acuerdos a los que hay que llegar, ¿vio?) y tenía una vieja grabadora de CDs Samsung 8X que no daba más, ya estaba todo cocinado.

Se me vino a la cabeza el proyecto 3 de Rod Elliott, así que mirando un poquito el esquema (la segunda versión, en la Figura 1a) y los componentes que tenía a mano, prendí el soldador.
Como en 3 horas tenía ya armada la parte de control de un canal y probada. Funcionaba bien y sólo me ocupó media placa. Buenísimo.
La otra mitad fue para el otro canal en espejo y me llevó sólo 45 minutos y más de 6 horas. Es notable lo estúpido que se pone uno al intentar copiar sin pensar demasiado lo que hace. Una conexión mal hecha me volvió loco hasta que la encontré y me sentí el más tarado del mundo. De todas formas, me gusta usar estas placas universales (y si es para mí, no hay reclamos por el aspecto). Me entretienen por un rato más y me siento mejor al terminarlas. Qué sé yo, cuestión de gustos. 

Después, a ingeniármelas para meter todo en la carcasa de la grabadora. Le di vueltas al asunto tratando de ser lo más eléctricamente correcto. No se puede, sé que voy a tener que hacer alguna chanchada y por las dudas aparecieron algunos filtritos más (dos condensadores son baratos y pueden ayudar mucho). Llamé a mi proveedor de transformadores. Le pedí un 250/300 VA (el amplificador da 90+90W en 4Ω según el autor). Cuando lo fui a buscar, me había "regalado" algunos VA... era de 28+28V/400VA.
-¿Y ahora cómo acomodo todo esto acá?

A seguir improvisando.

Obviamente que siempre me prometí que lo iba a terminar. Promesas de político...
- Le voy a poner un fusible al transformador (si hasta lo monté descentrado para que entrara el portafusibles ahí). Prometido...
- Le voy a poner un control de volumen en el frente de aluminio que le voy a hacer. Prometido...
- Le voy a hacer el frente de aluminio, y la parte trasera también. Prometido...
- Le voy a poner un refuerzo abajo del transformador para más seguridad. Prometido...
Está funcionando desde entonces, y más que bien... Ya haré algo o todo lo de la lista cuando falle algo...
Nada más definitivo que lo provisorio.

Funciona muy bien sobre 4 y 8Ω (calienta hasta unos 65/70 grados en 4Ω) y supongo que en puente sobre 8Ω podrá funcionar, pero no necesito hacer semejante cosa. Como no tiene un LED que indique el estado, si está encendido o no es difícil de saber. Hay que pegar la oreja al parlante y se oye un mínimo hiss.

El offset se ajusta desde los trmpots azules que se ven en _Entrañas.jpg_, son multivuelta de 1kΩ (comprados nuevos) y la corriente de reposo desde los presets de 4k7 (reciclados) que se pueden ver. El offset varía un poco con la temperatura, arranca en alrededor de 20/25mV y cuando alcanza la temperatura de operación se va a -5mA. La corriente de reposo es de entre 15 y 18mA por transistor. Una nada.
En todas las mediciones que le hice, no aparece ninguna distorsión notable y siempre me prometí que cuando me devolvieran el generador de señales lo iba a medir de nuevo. Prometido...

He aquí el resultado. El transformador está montado sobre el hueco que queda al sacar el motor de la grabadora y sobre unos distanciadores. Por abajo de éste pasan los cables de alimentación y entran por el hueco a la bornera donde se conecta todo. En _Trasera.jpg_ se puede ver una partecita del agujero y en _Entrañas.jpg_ se ve también, medio tapado por los cuatro portafusibles.
Lo demás... está a la vista.

Bueno, creo que no me olvido de nada.
Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Me encantó el amplificador cacho. !
Muy bueno el reciclado. yo tengo algunas carcasas para recilar (sobre todo de variadores de frecuencia ) que sirven perfecto para este tipo de proyectos.

saludos y que lo disfrutes.


Juan Jose


----------



## juanma

Cacho, y eso fue en 6 horas de trabajo!?

Con reciclado se me habia venido en mente otra cosa, pero lo que menos tiene es pinta de reciclado.
Muy bueno!

Saludos

PD: dejo el "esqueleto de amplificador" que hable.
A falta de taladro de pie, banco de trabajo, herramientas varias, tiempo tambien, quedo a medias.
Igualmente lo tengo armado y funcionando, y _cero ruido_. Falta un canal mas todavia


----------



## Cacho

Gracias JJ.
El amplificador ya lo estoy disfrutando hace rato, tiene casi un año de vida: le soplé mucha mugre y pelusas al abrirlo. 
Por eso las promesas que me hice están tan lejos de que se cumplan...

La próxima que tengo en mente es meter un Clase D de 200W (el de EjTagle que está en el foro) en una carcasa de disco duro. La carcasa la tengo y de los componentes tengo la gran mayoría. Sólo me falta un poco de tiempo y ganas.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Cacho, y eso fue en 6 horas de trabajo!?
> 
> Con reciclado se me habia venido en mente otra cosa, pero lo que menos tiene es pinta de reciclado.
> Muy bueno!
> 
> Saludos
> 
> PD: dejo el "esqueleto de amplificador" que hable.
> A falta de taladro de pie, banco de trabajo, herramientas varias, tiempo tambien, quedo a medias.
> Igualmente lo tengo armado y funcionando, y _cero ruido_. Falta un canal mas todavia



Gracias Juanma.

Las 6 horas están puestas en la plaqueta de control, y en un solo canal en donde le pifié un punto de soldadura después de 45 minutos que tardé en copiar (mal) el otro canal que me llevó 3 horitas de pensar cómo acomodar los componentes para no tener problemas. Igual no es algo muy difícil.

El resto fue de a ratos en los días sucesivos hasta que más o menos se me acomodó todo en la cabeza y quedó como debía. No tengo idea de cuánto tiempo en total fue, pero estuve como una semana en los ratos libres hasta que lo "terminé". Después, un par de días haciéndole pruebas para ver offset a distintas temperaturas y cuánto calentaba. En ese tiempo me odian los vecinos, pero es más lindo usar parlantes y buena música que resistencias feas para probar los amplificadores...

El amplificador mío estuvo como el tuyo durante esa semana hasta que se me ocurrió cómo acomodarlo todo, cortando la planchuela y demás.

Saludos


----------



## rash

¿Buenas gente cómo van?...

Lo de luciperro      increible¡¡¡¡ haber si nos cuenta un poco sobre esos equipos...
Cacho lo tuyo si que es un reciclado, eso si es aprovechar bien los componentes,.... cuando hagas la próxima limpieza haber que sale....jejejej
Juanma cuando lo termines sube fotos que seguro te queda muy bien...

enhorabuena y abrazos


----------



## Manonline

flojita fuente le clavaste juanma, eh? como deben sufrir los diodos apenas prendes el aparato jajaja


----------



## rash

Hola a todos... van unas fotos de otro trabajo.... 

...saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Y ese mounstro rash?

Ahhhh, y es salida a mosfets....

Impresionante lo suyo rash.  Cuantos watts se banca?.

saludos.


----------



## Cacho

A ver si acierto:
Son 3 amplificadores, salida MOSFET, y cada uno da alrededor de 200W sobre 4Ω. ¿Acerté?


Haya acertado o no, ¡muy buen trabajo Rash!

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

Luciperrro dijo:
			
		

> Que tal a todos!, aqui les dejo el aporte de mi ultimo proyecto.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oye lucyperrro, cuantos watts le sacas a la fuente de tu primera foto?


----------



## julkian

Hola! Les dejo fotos de mi primer amplificador terminado al 100%. Utilice 2 TDA1562Q como etapa de potencia y un  TDA1524A como pre. Lo pienso instalar en el auto. Saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

luisgrillo, de cuanto es la fuente conmutada que posteaste en la foto ?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

Luciperrro dijo:
			
		

> Que tal a todos!, aqui les dejo el aporte de mi ultimo proyecto.
> 
> Saludos.



Luciperro que potencias tienen esas fuentes?


----------



## luisgrillo

la primera foto, la de la SPMS esta bien chingona. para mi que se drena los 500W facil.


----------



## Juan Jose

Bueno, despues de un largo tiempo y problemas insolitos, transistores RETRUCHOS y demas, termine con la potencia CLON del QSC MX700 que posteo Jose Soto en este foro. Les dejo algunas fotos de la pote y su interior. 

Ahora estoy con una unidad a base de mj15003 y 15004 que tira 300 wrms en 4 ohms. Diseño de la AUDIO COLECTION DE ELEKTOR. Parece buena pero hasta que no la pruebe no emito opinion. Por el momento esta clon es un fierro, regularla no es facil pero con paciencia se logra. Probada con un subgrave sony de 12 y paralelo de dos cajas leea de 12 -70, en 2 ohms la verdad que suena y muy bien.

Bueno, espero que sigamos con nuestros proyectos y saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## maxep

ah bueno juan jose te pasaste...
veo tu prgoreso te felicito

com hiciste el control de velcidad con temperatura para los cooler?


----------



## Guest

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> Luciperro que potencias tienen esas fuentes?



Hola que tal a todos!. Bueno la primera fuente alimenta el amplificador K6 de A&T Labs sin ningun problema de falta de corrietne o tension, me atreveria a decir que entrega aproximadamente 800W, la segunda es de 500W y la tercera es de 270W aprox.

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Terribles amplificador gente.. que envidia jaja, felicitaciones...


----------



## Juan Jose

Aca un pequeño video donde se observa bien el recorte de la salida de audio de la pc que es la entrada de la unidad. La unidad en realidad esta a un 50% (vumetros).Esto indica por ejemplo que de nada sirve trabajar la unidad bien balanceada si tenes por ejemplo la consola en recorte. Lo mejor: todo a 0 DB para eso los vumetros. Espero se vea bien

saludos

Juan Jose

YouTube - MOV05798


----------



## RaFFa

Bueno aqui va mi aporte.....no se ha quedado tan bonito como el de los demas pero merece la pena que le echeis un vistazo. las fotos no son de mucha calidad ya que son con el movil y no se puede esperar mas...bueno a lo que voy es mi primer proyecto "serio" asi que no espereis no espereis mucho,ademas todavia soy joven y me queda mucho por aprender....
Detalles:


Placas para la potencia: el esquema es de la conocida marca Melody...la placa original era de 100w con los transistores montados en la placa pero la cambie un poquitin para poder poner los 4 transistores por canal solo npn y poderlos poner fuera de la placa.Ahora mismo el amplificador proporciona una potencia de 130w reales antes de distorsionar (32V RMS)
Los transistores de salida son los conocidos MJ15003 que tras un tiempo de estar luchando con el de la tienda los pude conseguir originales.

Preamplificador: El famoso preamplificador posteado por nuestro amigo tupolev con triple control de tono y linea mezclada

Protector y retardo a la salida: Tambien de nuestro amigo tupolev muy famoso por aqui

Rectificacion y Filtrado: Puente rectificador de 35A 1000V asociado a 12000uF aproximados por rama (que son pocos,por falta de dinero )

Transformador: 2x36VAC 2x3.13A  225VA  (en un futuro tengo pensado cambiarlo por uno de 2x50vac para asi tener 2x70vdc y poder exprimir la maxima potencia a los transistores de salida)

Vúmetros: 12leds usando el conocido UAA180

Ventilacion: el invento posee tres ventiladores (me faltan 2 rejillas por falta de dinero) atras accionados por un termostato NA de 60º que me lo puedo saltar si quiero con un interruptor que hay en el frontal.Posee otro ventilador mas chiquitin en el interior para sacar todo el calor que se produce dentro de la caja tambien accionado por un interruptor cuando lo desee.Los ventiladores y los vumetros son alimentados con un transformador de 12v 20va tipico de las lamparitas halogenas de escritorio.

Bueno creo que eso es todo...aver que les parece...y pregunten si me falta algo. Un saludo


PD:ahi van las fotos del invento,algunas las he tenido que comprimir por que superaban el tamaño maximo.


----------



## MFK08

un videito de mis ionclair z-30

YouTube - MOV02115


----------



## crimson

Esta es la foto de un clon de Montarbo. Tira 80W en 8 0hms. Los datos de armado están en
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/216025/
Saludos C


----------



## dandany

Buenas,crimoson pone prubas de tu amplificador en video! cuanto consume ese ? 3 amper por rama?


----------



## iamkbra

aca les paso fotos de mi tda 7377


----------



## crimson

Hola dandany, honestamente no lo medí, ahora que sé que funciona bien voy a hacer la otra placa para hacerme un estéreo. De ésta hice una sola porque una versión anterior me había explotado, quería probar antes de estar seguro. Apenas esté listo hago las mediciones. Saludos C


----------



## rash

*Buenas señores, *
ufff ¡¡¡¡ ya casi en vacaciones¡¡¡¡¡ ¿quien inventaría el trabajo?  como lo pille.......  

este pasado fin de semana me dió por construirme el amplificador portatil de las fotos, funciona con una bateria SLA de 12 V y lleva un pequeño amplificador de 12 W, con previos para micro, guitarra eléctrica y entrada de línea, además le he incorporado un reproductor de MP3, de esta forma llevo los acompañamientos de la guitarra eléctrica y armónica (instrumentos a los que soy aficionado) y los puedo tocar en cualquier parte ya que se mezclan con las entradas de guitarra y micro..
Espero les guste.

abrazos cordiales


----------



## iamkbra

che donde se consiguen lso capuchones asi para los pontencimentros ?


----------



## crazysound

tupolev dijo:
			
		

> Hola, esta es mi aportación, es la etapa que más uso, es una 400 + 400 w a 4 Ohms.
> Muchos conocereis el diseño, es una AV400 (A. E. H.) modificada.
> 
> Saludos



Hola Tupolev, podrías postear el circuito y el pcb? Se ve realmente profesional!

Saludos...


----------



## dandany

uUUUUHHH! Parlante antibalas! que hermoso que es te felicito cuanto te salio?


----------



## psychatog

Muy buena esa valijita rash! Te felicito! Es una muy buena idea


----------



## Cacho

dandany dijo:
			
		

> uUUUUHHH! Parlante antibalas! que hermoso que es te felicito cuanto te salio?



Acá cerca de casa hay un tipo que fabrica parlantes de kevlar. Más o menos andan por los $90 los de 6" y $250 los de 12".
No los probé nunca, pero se ven bastante bien hechos, así que supongo que se conseguirán alrededor de esos precios en el país.


Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

A esos parlantes de Kevlar ni como picarlos con la Aguja .

Aunque se ven buenos para bajas frecuencias...

Saludos.

PD: Cuando nos dejara de sorprender el Compañero Rash...Mentiraaaaa. Exelentes Montajes Rash.


----------



## Cacho

Uuuuuuuups... 
Rash, me olvidé de felicitarte en el post anterior por tu "valimplificada".
Muy bonita.


Saludos


----------



## neutron

mi amplificador lo hice con el pre tda1524 que tiene regulacion de volumen, grabes, agudos y balance.. y el amplificador es el tda7377.. para mas información de circuitos, esquemas y pcb esta todo en este post

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/

lleva muy pocos componentes y baratos...


----------



## dandany

me encantan tus soldaduras..te quedo lindo el 7377 ojala que te ande el pre !


----------



## rash

iamkbra dijo:
			
		

> che donde se consiguen lso capuchones asi para los pontencimentros ?




hola los  consigo por aquí:   http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=4675872

Los altavoces de kevlar los conseguí por 15 € (la pareja de bafles) en una tienda de segunda mano... En éstas tiendas cada vez hay más aparatos electrónicos a un precio increible (todo por la crisis que estamos viviendo)... cuando compré los altavoces había en la tienda etapas de potencia mosfet 300w+300w (RMS) por 80 € en perfecto estado, amplificador compactos (5x100W) de marcas importantes por 50 € y decenas de parejas de altavoces a precios muy bajos... 

bueno, gracias a todos y disfruten del verano, del tiempo de ocio, de la familia y de los amigos, abrazos¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## crazysound

aldemarar dijo:
			
		

> este amplificador yo lo rediseñe y suena tremendo



Hola Adelmarar, cuál es este amplificador que has modificado? Saludos..


----------



## Chuyland

Oigan, algunos modelos traen vàlvulas,  esas donde las compraron?


----------



## alexus

en las tiendas de electronica, en algunas casa quedan...


----------



## neutron

dandany dijo:
			
		

> me encantan tus soldaduras..te quedo lindo el 7377 ojala que te ande el pre !



me anda joya el pre..porque lo decis?


----------



## osk_rin

hola!

desde hace un tiempo, he estado observando esos lindos amplificador, y la verdad han echo un excelente trabajo, en su armado y construcción, muchas gracias a todos los usuarios del foro que se toman un poco o mucho de su tiempo, para publicar sus grandiosos proyectos   

en este tema se han visto, numerosos amplificador de todo tipo de armados desde, muy principiantes hasta profecionales.


tomando ideas, y referencias de todo el tema me anime a hacer mi primer amplificador, el cual es un sinclair Z-30 que publico tecnicdesso, 

en cuanto a, la constuccion es totalmente echa por mi  , me da mucho gusto el haberlo construido, ya que aprendí mucho
en éste proyecto aprendí a bobinar transformadores, y un poco mas sobre el funcionamiento y las diferentes etapas de el mismo.

bueno sin mas preámbulo, aquí les muestro las fotos de mi primer amplificador, acepto todo tipo de criticas constructivas jeje.








vista en angulo  





vista de el frente 





angulo superior 





parte posterior



saludos y muchas gracias a todos lo usuarios del foro   

oscar.


----------



## mnicolau

Qué hermoso amplificador osk! muy copado te quedó, felicitaciones.

Qué terminación le diste a la madera?

Saludos


----------



## osk_rin

hola!

muchas gracias, mnicolau.

para el acabado use, mancha ó tinte de alcohol....( no se como lo conozcan por aya)
la madera que use aquí le llaman "palo de rosa"  la use precisamente por que ese tipo de madera queda muy linda con un poco de tinte ya que las vetas de la madera se prestan para eso.  y encuanto a la pintura use piroxilina de la marca DOAL, y aplique 3 manos de sellador y 2 manos de laca brillante 
y listo 

nota: cada mano tiene 3 pasadas de brocha osea pintas ,1.- dejas secar,2.- dejas secar,3.- dejas secar, y entre mano y mano  se lija, con lija para agua yo en lo personal uso la nuemero, 220 para la primera y segunda mano, 240 para la tercera y cuarta y 320 para la quinta que es el acabado.


espero y te sirva si no me explique bien solo pregunta, vale?

hasta pronto


----------



## osk_rin

el numero de manos o pasadas puede variar según el acabado que desees, yo le di pocas porque no contaba con mucha pintura jeje bueno aunque es poco lo que se lleva pero lo que realmente me faltaba era thiner y no tenia para ir a comprar jeje.

si hubiese tenido mas dinero uso poliuretano y queda super! el acabado, muchísimo mejor que el que yo le di a el gabinete del amplificador


----------



## menduco

Felicitacion por tu amplificador osk rin, todo muy bonito por fuera jaja...se podría ver como quedo el interior? solo por curiosidad... la verdad que se ve impresionante!


----------



## osk_rin

muchas gracias menduco,
claro que si, pondre fotos de el interior aunque la verdad es muy sencillo de adentro


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

Exelente el amplificador ! Muy buen armado


----------



## osk_rin

aqui las fotos de el interior como habia mencionado antes, es muy sencillo, puesto que aun le faltan componentes, preamplificador proteccones y ese tipo de cosas, pero por lo pronto cumple perfectamnte su funcion, ya que con la pc y dvd se escucha perfectamente bien,lo que si es muy necesario son las protecciones pero ya, elegire de las que han posteado aqui en el foro



como ya habia mencionado antes este es mi prmer amplificador, pues aun me faltan detalles por perfeccionar, en el armado y contruccion de em mismo.

espero y les guste   y como habia mencionado antes acepto, comenarios, criticas constructivas porsupuesto  , para asi ala proxima hacer un mejor trabajo 

saludos.
hasta pronto


----------



## zeta_bola_1

osk rin, que funcion cumple el tazo?jaja

saludos


----------



## osk_rin

ahi esta picachu para darle mas power!   jaja

con ese tazo sujeto un puente de diodos, que son el rectificador del ventilador   
si le ponia una rondana o arandela hace corto puesto que es obvio que es de metal por eso elegi el tazo, y es una reliquia ya tengo varios a-os con ellos jaja. lo saque de mi coleccion


----------



## zeta_bola_1

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, jaja, pikaaaachuuuuuu, y ahi quemas parlante a lo loco, jaja


gracias por tomarte la molestia de sacarlo y mostrar lo que habia debajo

siempre se sacan cosas raras de la galera, una vez arregle un tomacorriente de un estabilizador de tension atomlux con una tapa de gaseosa cola de marca reconocida

saludos


----------



## osk_rin

jaja, siii siempre se improvisan cosas, cuando no tenemos lo necesario o indicado ala mano. hay que hacer uso de un poco de ingenio jeje y eso es bueno jeje

jeje ami me suele pasar, mucho pero es por falta de recursos monetarios jaja tengo que reciclar y adaptar algunas veces jeje. 

y no es molestia, para eso estamos, es un foro para compartir 
gracias  ati   zeta_bola_1,     por los comentarios, y atodos los demas por dejar el suyo, ya que uno a uno me motivan a hacer mas y mejores cosas,  de verdad gracias 

un gran saludo!


----------



## menduco

Muy bueno, gracias por tomarte esa molestia de las fotos, excelente lo del tazo jajaja yo hago lo mismo cuando no hay capital para comprar cosas jaja por eso siempre reciclo todo anda a saber para que te puede llegar a servir

saludos


----------



## rash

*osk_rin* que terminación más elegante, casi siempre lo más simple lo es...

saludos y enhorabuena.


----------



## osk_rin

muchas gracias! rash,

la verad tome de referencia, uno de tus amplificador, el de valvulas que armaste, y que publicaste aqui mismo en este tema, que es precioso ese amplificador, y tam los otros que, publicaste. son unos armados muy profesionales.

menduco.

este amplificador esta echo con muchas partes recicladas:

la perillita del volumen, la saque de un generador de ondas de radio biejo que tenia mi padre tirado por ahi
.
las conexiones RCA las saque de una videocasetera que tenia por ahi

las conexiones de presion, para las bocinas las tome de una radio bieja

el dicipador lo saque de un amplificadorficdor que me encontre tirado 

el transformadorr originalmente era un balastro, que usan en alumbrado publico, un amigo me lo regalo y yo mismo lo bobine 

la conexion de corriente la saque de una fuente ATX en desuso,

la madera del gabinete, la saque de sobrantes que tenia mi padre en su taller, 

y asi esta hecho de partes recicladas

saludos!


----------



## menduco

bobinaste el transformador! pero ahora es mucho mejor que antes jaja, aca en argentina es carisimo bobinar uno

yo tengo todos eso materiales reciclabes que mencionaste, la verdad no se que espero para hacerlo... asi ya me acorde..falta el transformador... maldito transformador!

Me quedo una duda respecto de las fotos que posteaste y es ese agujero q se ve arriba tiene algo?no alcanzo a distinguirlo

saludos y felicitaciones nuevamente!


----------



## osk_rin

si es el el agujero del ventilador solo que no le habia puesto la rejilla proteccion,
 pero en este momento ya la tiene puesta 

lo bobine yo mismo porque me salia en menos de la mitad, de lo que vale uno nuevo,  solo es cuestion de comprar el alambre y listo a ponerse a trabajar, jeje me tomo un dia, bobinarlo puesto que era la primer vez que lo hacia, y cometi varios errores pero al final, quedo muy bien  

el transformadorr de 24+24 5 Amp. me salia en 360 pesos algo asi como 28 dolares
y ami me costo 8 dolares en materiales, el tiempo que me lleve no tiene pecio jaja 

saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose

Osk-rin excelente el trabajo.!     
Me encanto la terminacion y la verdad que ese amplificador es una muy buena opcion como etapa de salida para la PC. 

La verdad que felicitaciones por tu trabajo y sigue asi, con los demas proyectos que mencionas en tu primer post.

saludos

PD: aca en Argentina, ese tipo de pintura se conoce como plastificado acrilico y es muy utilizado en pisos de madera por ejemplo ya que tiene una terminacion muy biena y una durabilidad increibles. El tema, es el tiempo que tienes que tomarte (como tu lo mensionas) en la lijada entre manos y la cantidad de manos.

saludos

Jaun jose


----------



## leop4

osk_rin dijo:
			
		

> hola!
> 
> desde hace un tiempo, he estado observando esos lindos amplificador, y la verdad han echo un excelente trabajo, en su armado y construcción, muchas gracias a todos los usuarios del foro que se toman un poco o mucho de su tiempo, para publicar sus grandiosos proyectos
> 
> en este tema se han visto, numerosos amplificador de todo tipo de armados desde, muy principiantes hasta profecionales.
> 
> 
> tomando ideas, y referencias de todo el tema me anime a hacer mi primer amplificador, el cual es un sinclair Z-30 que publico tecnicdesso,
> 
> en cuanto a, la constuccion es totalmente echa por mi  , me da mucho gusto el haberlo construido, ya que aprendí mucho
> en éste proyecto aprendí a bobinar transformadores, y un poco mas sobre el funcionamiento y las diferentes etapas de el mismo.
> 
> bueno sin mas preámbulo, aquí les muestro las fotos de mi primer amplificador, acepto todo tipo de criticas constructivas jeje.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vista en angulo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vista de el frente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angulo superior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parte posterior
> 
> 
> 
> saludos y muchas gracias a todos lo usuarios del foro
> 
> oscar.



osk tenes fotos de la placa? para verla detalladamente gracias.
te quedo 10 puntos.


----------



## osk_rin

primeramente.
juan jose muchisimas gracias,por tu cometario, me agrada que les haya gustado, mi peque-o proyecto, 

y claro que seguire con los demas proyectos, te aseguro que ganas no me faltan, lo unico que me falta es dinero, jeje 

y leop4, te agradesco mucho el comentario, dejame decirte que unos post atras hay unas cuantas fotos de la placa, o solo que quieras una foto de la placa por la parte inferior, donde se encuentran las pistas?, 

bueno solo esplicame bien, de que parte quieres la foto y con mucho gusto ma-ana subo un par de ellas,
vale?  

un cordial saludo y abrazo 

hasta pronto.


----------



## leop4

no no te molestes pense que ya tenias unas fotos de la placa era para ver solo la placa y las pistas porque lo estoy haciendo y tengo una duda con una de ellas pero no te molestes, estuve viendo en el post del sinclair Z-30 y ya la arregle espero me ande bien gracias igual.


----------



## osk_rin

tal vez te refieras a  la que faltaba conectar a tierra  


suerte  con, tu Z-30


hasta pronto.


----------



## maurihuarte

osk_rin muy elegante y minimalista tu amplificador. Un laburazo. Te felicito


----------



## RORO

Este es mi primer amplificador de valvulas , esta hecho en base a un circuito de la web , Super Triode connection
Llink :http://www.atatan.com/~s-ito/amp/yakinori.html
realize el pcb con el programa de descarga gratuito expresspbc y realize la placa con el sistema artesanal de imprimir en papel couche y luego con plancha lo aplique a la placa de fibra , el chasis es de aluminio pulido y los bordes es de madera natural barnizado , la madera es de nombre lenga , los conectores de parlantes  se los compre a un amigo que trajo varios desde china y lo unico que debo cambiar es el,potenciometro de volumen por un alps que me llegara desde japon por estos dias 
tiene 2 valvulas 6bm8 rusas que dan 1.8 watts de potencia en single end y los transformadores son de fabricacion nacional , que cuando tengas mas plata los cambiare por unos hechos en chapa de grano orientado que deberia importar desde argentina o u.s.a , tambien debo cambiar las valvulas por unas de la marca telefunken que son de mejor calidad ,
[/img]


----------



## RORO

luego posteo fotos de la parte interior

aca estan otras fotos del proceso que paso y lla finales que son las que se ve sobre una caja blanca


----------



## osk_rin

simplemente...............hermoso, 






felicitaciones!


----------



## RORO

gracias


----------



## Cacho

Osk-rin, minimalista confeso como soy, MUY lindo amplificador el tuyo.

RORO... Válvulas y encima estética minimalista... No puedo ser muy objetivo. Otra belleza...

Dos joyitas.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Muy bueno el amplificador a valvulas! La verdad que este foro si que tiene electronicos y artesanos      ese gabinete tiene mas horas que la misma plaqueta electronica que aloja.

Felicitaciones por la concrecion de tu proyecto.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## crimson

¡Alucinante! ¡Qué belleza! Mis sinceras felicitaciones, es un placer verlo.Saludos C


----------



## mnicolau

Uhh aflojen con estos amplificador loco, dan demasiada envidia! jaja, excelente RORO, felicitaciones!

Qué tal suena? Nunca escuché uno valvular...

osk_rin, gracias por la explicación de la terminación! lo tengo anotado ya...

Saludos


----------



## osk_rin

maurihuarte, Cacho. muchas gracias 

y pues, todos o la mayoría, de lo trabajos aqui posteados, parami son los, frutos del foro.

esta es una forma de, demostrar que el foro, es muy bueno! gracias a todos sus usuarios.


saludos.


----------



## alexus

felicitacion roro! esta precioso! faltan unos led azules y listo!

que raros los conectores!


----------



## rash

felicitaciones RORO, te quedo muy lindo, ¿verdad que éstos amplificador tienen algo especial? (aparte del sonido)..
excelente terminación y los conectores son una pasada.

que lo disfrutes y enhorabuena.

saludos


----------



## RORO

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Uhh aflojen con estos amplificador loco, dan demasiada envidia! jaja, excelente RORO, felicitaciones!
> 
> Qué tal suena? Nunca escuché uno valvular...
> 
> osk_rin, gracias por la explicación de la terminación! lo tengo anotado ya...
> 
> Saludos



gracias a todos por las buenas vibras , yo aca en chile estoy en otro foro que trata temas de audio y cosas relacionadas
en el cual conoci a mucha gente amante de estos amplificadores , en realidad este es mi segundo amplificador el anterior fue casi el mismo circuito y la diferencia con este es que en el actual la entrada esta hecha con un transistor mas sensible  por lo cual cual reproductor por muy baja que sea su salida anda muy bien , para el forero que pregunto por los conectores , un amigo del foro de chile importo desde china un lote de estos y me los vendio a muy buen precio , en b.aires hay una casa que se llama todovision que vendde unos muy buenos , ademas que hay un artesano que fabrica transformadores con fierro de grano orientado , que es un metal de mucho mejores caracteristicas electricas por lo cual hace que el sonido  llegue a mejores resultados
en cuanto al sonido ,  es algo que me es un poco dificilde explicar que es como comprar un vinilo con compact disc , ambos tiene su encanto , a los que les gusta el vinilo me entenderan ,por muy bien grabado que este un cd ,no logra igualar la calides del vinilo en una buena torna 
a los habitantes de b.aires por esos lados tienen muy buenos materiales para fabricar este tipo de amplificadores , por estos lados de la cordillera las antiguas casa de electronicas han dado paso a tiendas de computacion , de hecho el dia que pueda viajar a argentina tratare de visitar todas las casa del ramo que pueda ,
mi amigo que me impulso a fabricar este amplificador es un veterano de esto tiene muchos construidos , 2a3 - 45 - 300b -kt88 - el34 y este con 6bm8 
en cuanto al tarbajo de hacer el gabinete lo mas comlpicado fue dar la forma a la madera solo con escofina , nada de maquinaria moderna 
en post anteriores lei que otro amigo tambien fabrico un valvular en un pcb es mas facil que hacerlo cableando punto por punto  mis felicitaciones para el y todos lo que se atreven a hacer sus proyectos

un abrazo


----------



## Cacho

Acá les dejo la placa de un monstruito que terminé ayer.

No lo probé a fondo, pero puedo asegurar que suena MUY MUY MUY bien, y fuerte. Da gusto escucharlo.
El esquema está en esta página y es un diseño de Rod Elliott (Página oficial)

Las únicas diferencias entre mi amplificador y el que él posteó ahí son un par de condensadores de 100uf/100V y 100nf que desacoplan la alimentación (se ven en _General.jpg_ a los costados de los fusibles), el cambio de la resistencia de 1kΩ de la realimentación por una de 470Ω (más ganancia) y nada más en este sentido.
Por otro lado, reemplacé los MJE150032 y 33 por los 15030 y 31 (no conseguí los originales) y los MJL4281 y 4302 en mi amplificador son MJ15003 y 04.

En _General.jpg_ se ve también la entrada con los cocodrilos blanco y negro y un condensador electrolítico NP. En el del otro canal prometo que pruebo el de 1uf a ver qué tal anda.
No lo esperen muy pronto: puede pasar un buen rato antes de que lo haga...

Este amplificador es un pequeño monstruo, con una muy buena calidad de sonido y ármenlo con confianza que anda a la primera. Es sí, no lo recomiendo como primer proyecto.

No me queda más que recomendarles que lo armen si queiren un amplificador de buena potencia y agradecer a EZavalla por el par de ojos extra en la corrección del PCB.

Aclaración: El PCB es de diseño propio y NO voy a publicarlo en atención al pedido de Elliott.

Saludos


----------



## osk_rin

se ve muyy bien! 
esperemos verlo terminado completamnete en su gabinete y complementos




muy buen trabajo


saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Gracias Osk-rin.

El otro canal y "la vestimenta" del amplificador pueden llevar un buen tiempo, así que posteo esta partecita nomás. Cuando tenga el resto, lo subo.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

QTP....que bueno que te ha quedado!
Da susto esa parva de transistores...pero que bueno que está! Me encanta como lo has armado.
Está IMPRESIONANTE!
Mis mas sinceras felicitaciones...es una lástima que no pueda escucharlo a 1400km de distancia, pero si algún día voy por Bahía Blanca, te juro que te voy a avisar para ir a escucharlo.

Que lo disfrutes, amigo, es una verdadera obra de arte..

Saludos!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

che cacho, de chusma no mas, cual es el pedido de elliot?


saludos


----------



## oswaldosolano

cacho no seas cruel , para que nos mostras algo que no puedes compartir. es como contar dolares frente a un pobre  ó comer frente a un ambriento . es injusto.


----------



## Juan Jose

Cacho, muy bieno el amplificador. ! Me gusto la idea de los transistores en la plaqueta.

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## Cacho

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> che cacho, de chusma no mas, cual es el pedido de elliot?


Elliott Diseña unos circuito IM PRE SIO NAN TES de audio. Publica los esquemas en la página de él y te los "regala", con todos los valores y los análisis que puedas necesitar o querer. Inclusive te da consejos en el texto de qué hacer o no y cómo modificarlo (muchas veces).
Él vende los PCBs y muchos kits completos de sus diseños, pero no te obliga a comprarlos y no hay ningún problema en que los hagas vos mismo. Lo único que pide es que no andes publicando el diseño.
En otras palabras, usá el circuito, pero no le arruines el negocio. 
Es simplemente una cuestión de respeto.



			
				oswaldosolano dijo:
			
		

> cacho no seas cruel , para que nos mostras algo que no puedes compartir. es como contar dolares frente a un pobre  ó comer frente a un ambriento . es injusto.


Lo que no puedo difundir es el PCB. El resto está a la vista. Más aún: Si no podés diseñar un PCB para este amplificador, probablemente no sea muy conveniente que lo armes, porque te vas a enfrentar con 120V de tensión que pueden matarte, y encima hay un transformador en el medio, así que no salta ningún disyuntor. La idea de los transistores en la placa con las resistencias de potencia por abajo (por ejemplo) es algo que si no se te ocurrió, te puede servir para tu futuro diseño y si querés una mano con un PCB, sólo tenés que pedirla.
Vos lo llamás contar plata adelante de los pobres. Yo te ofrezco un trabajo para que te ganes la tuya. 
No te la voy a regalar porque no es mi plata ni es mi filosofía.



			
				Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> Cacho, muy bieno el amplificador. ! Me gusto la idea de los transistores en la plaqueta.


Gracias y estás invitado a usar la idea cuando quieras. Acordate de las R de potencia que van por abajo. Te dejo un detalle de dónde están (la pista gruesa que corre por abajo es la salida). Las de la extrema derecha son las de 3Ω3 de los que están en Sziklai y las otras son las de 0Ω33 de los otros transistores y los pedacitos que se ven distorsionados son de la parte que no se puede mostrar.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Enhorabuena Cacho, un muy lindo diseño, y eso delas R´s debajo de la placa es una idea genial.
Se ve muy bien y se ha de escuchar igual.

Un saludo.


----------



## ricardodeni

cacho que lindo y prolijo quedo ese PCB, muy bueno, si decis que suena tan bien me parece que me tiro a armarlo. que me decis de reemplazar los TR de salida por los A1047 y B817 ? solo por una cuestion de encapsulado, pero si modifica la fidelidad del amplificador lo hago con los originales.
gracias.

saludos.


----------



## oswaldosolano

Cacho dijo:


> Vos lo llamás contar plata adelante de los pobres. Yo te ofrezco un trabajo para que te ganes la tuya.
> No te la voy a regalar porque no es mi plata ni es mi filosofía.



Éste Cacho no tiene sentido del humor, yo no necesito hacer ésto para ganarme la vida, solo me gusta como pasa tiempo y de vez en cuando hago alguno.


----------



## Cacho

Sí, Tacato, suena muy bien, y gracias por los halagos y también a Ricardodeni. Por lo que decís de usar otros transistores, no conozco los que decís, pero si alcanzan las características de los originales o de los 15003/4, andarán.
Si no, limitá la corriente a lo que soporten estos que vas a usar y va a andar bien. Cualquier cosa, avisá y vemos cómo hacerla.
-----------
Oswaldo, usé la misma figura que vos para contestarte. No hablé nunca de dinero...


Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Tengo ganas de armarme una PCB para este Amplificador, por lo que leí en la pagina de Rod Elliot es un noble diseño con posibilidades de expandirse.

Ya veremos que sale.

Saludos.


----------



## RORO

rash dijo:
			
		

> gracias s cacho ya subiré fotos cuando lo termine...
> 
> es un estéreo y cada canal lleva: una 12ax7 y dos pentodos EL84M en configuracion push pull...
> 
> saludos



rash 

este amplificador lo compraste como kit para rmar o tu hiciste pcb 

saludos


----------



## ricardodeni

cacho me fije los TRs originales y son con el encapsulado que queria poner, eso me pasa por vago   , bueno espero conseguirlos, si no te consulto que se puede poner, gracias.

saludos.


----------



## RASC18

te a quedado muy bien cacho utilizaste un buen disipador creo que te va a andar muy bien.y ademas de que tiene una buena presentación.




saludos.


----------



## rash

WOW!! *Cacho* que bueno... he llegado de viaje y lo acabo de ver... que buena pinta, me sumo a la idea de Ezavalla de ir a  escucharlo   .. aunque yo estoy un poquito más lejos....  

Enhorabuena por el diseño y que lo disfrutes...


RORO el PCB del amplificador a válvulas lo diseñe yo ....

...saludos


----------



## RORO

Rash

Muy buena placa ,te felicito , a mi me gusta trabajar los amplificadores en placas no mucho de punto a punto 
que potencia maneja y que configuracion es 

saludos


----------



## rash

RORO dijo:
			
		

> Rash
> 
> Muy buena placa ,te felicito , a mi me gusta trabajar los amplificador en placas no mucho de punto a punto
> que potencia maneja y que configuracion es
> 
> saludos



Gracias RORO el amplificador es estéreo 8+8 W, cada canal está compuesto por una válvula 12AX7. La configuración es la clásica (una válvula como amplificadora/adaptadora de impedancia y la otra como desfasadora) y etapa fianl en push-pull con dos EL84..... ahora he conseguido dos válvulas KT88, a ver si soy capaz de hacer uno en clase A.... ya pondré fotos....

...saludos


----------



## RORO

suerte con tu nuevo proyecto


----------



## Cacho

Gracias Rasc y Rash por los comentarios.

Para la semana que viene tendré el transformador de este monstruito (el transformador es otro monstruo), así que estaré a un banco de condensadores y un gabinete con todos los agujeros de terminarlo.
Apenas lo tenga listo, le saco fotos y las subo. Será para fines de este mes como fecha más próxima.

Saludos


----------



## C.F.M.audio

yo tambien quiero aportar el poder colombiano y especial de la costa caribe colombiana...


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

Wuaau! qe buenoo.. pero me parece qe era amplificador hecho en casa!
Saludos muy bonito tu sistema de sonido!


----------



## C.F.M.audio

hola amigo ev verdad son todos echos en casa estamos en el mercado hace mas de 9 años trabajando en sonido y emos perfeccionado muy bien este ambito solo queria mostrar un poco de lo que hacemos aca... cordial saludo....

un buen equipo de trabajo y grandes compañeros que Diops los bendiga gratamente...


----------



## andres05

Bueno como lo prometido es deuda acá subo las fotos de el amplificador que hice, es el primero que hago con transistores ,está un poco desordenado pero es falta de practica, espero les guste.


----------



## richard alonso

Hola gente como están, bueno acá les dejo un amplificador a 12 V que hice hace tiempo en mi taller. el circuito es muy sencillo, usa un TDA8571J, ese circuito es de 40W x 4 y solo es el integrado, 6 condensadores y un 7808 para el pulso remoto y nada mas, si bien no es un gran circuito , es bastante bueno por los pocos componentes que utiliza, que recuerdos me trae ese circuito, era uno de mis primeros amplificador que armé.

Al fin logré subir las fotos, disculpen pero es que soy nuevo en ésta página y la verdad ni idea tenía de cómo hacerlo, alguna critica del amplificador es bienvenida, está bueno ese amplificador... cuanta potencia entrega, tendrás el circuito que puedas subir , me gustaría hacerlo, y que voltage precisa para funcionar ?


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola Andres, se ve bueno, con algunas desprolijidades pero en general se ve bien.
Ahora, ¿te puedo hacer una observación? ¿¿Por qué 3 fan?? ¿Hace falta tanto? Yo probaría poniendo una chapita arriba y debajo de los disipadores para hacer un túnel y pondría un buen FAN en la parte de atrás (veo que tenés el hueco) que saque el aire caliente en lugar de meter aire fresco pero bueno, tu sabrás lo que haces.
Ta´lindo, te felicito.
Salu2


----------



## andres05

Gracias Jhonnydc, lo de los 3 fan es porque en la ciudad donde yo vivo hace un calor insoportable (le dicen la sucursal del infierno) y tambien porque lo quiero colocar a funcionar a 2 Ohms entonces vos sabes que calienta mucho mas, tambien le voy a poner el fan en la parte de atrás para que saque calor,  mira Richard Alonso, el amplificador según cálculos entrega aprox. 800 Watts, el transformador es de 72 Volts en dc y 20 Amperes aprox., pero ésta tarjeta funciona con menos, no se si los moderadores tengan algún inconveniente en que suba el plano en éste tema pero si no hay problema lo subo !


----------



## Cacho

andres05 dijo:


> ...no se si los moderadores tengan algun inconveniente en que suba el plano en este tema...


Planos, por acá (si no están posteados ya en el foro). Después simplemente poné el link en este tema.

Es para no mezclarlo todo y que se desvirtúe.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Excelente los montajes de todos che! La verdad que FELICITACIONES y que los disfruten.

Caho: como vas con tu montruito?

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## Cacho

Juan Jose dijo:


> Caho: como vas con tu montruito?


Tengo los dos canales listos, andan ambos bien, tengo un transformador de media tonelada para alimentarlo, y un puente para cada amplificador. Estoy esperando que me avisen que llegaron los condensadores para hacer el filtro (buena capacidad y 80V no son palabras que se junten fácil por acá) y ahí encaro el gabinete.

Hasta entonces me divertiré terminando un par de Sinclair Z-30 modificados y con PCB propio (tiene su historia) y unas cajitas con unos parlantitos de 8".

Saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC

andres05 dijo:


> gracias jhonnydc, lo de los 3 fan es porque en la ciudad donde yo vivo hace un calor insoportable*(le dicen la sucursal del infierno)* y tambien porque lo quiero colocar a *funcionar a 2 ohmios* entonces vos sabes que calienta mucho mas, tambien le voy a poner el fan en la parte de atras para que saque calor
> 
> mira richard alonso el amplificador segun *calculos entrega aprox 800watts*,el tansfo es de 72voltios en dc y 20 amperios aprox, pero esta tarjeta funciona con menos, no se si los moderadores tengan algun inconveniente en que suba el plano en este tema pero si no hay problema lo subo!!!


 
Bueno, eso me deja bastante claro porque los 3 FAN.
Salu2


----------



## Juan Jose

Cacho dijo:


> Tengo los dos canales listos, andan ambos bien, tengo un transformador de media tonelada para alimentarlo, y un puente para cada amplificador. Estoy esperando que me avisen que llegaron los condensadores para hacer el filtro (buena capacidad y 80V no son palabras que se junten fácil por acá) y ahí encaro el gabinete.
> 
> Hasta entonces me divertiré terminando un par de Sinclair Z-30 modificados y con PCB propio (tiene su historia) y unas cajitas con unos parlantitos de 8".
> 
> Saludos


 
Buenisimo che! Si la verdad que consieguir buenos electroliticos no es facil.
Zinclair mofificados? 
Suerte
Me quedo a esperar las fotos!

saludos

juan jose


----------



## MFK08

muy buenoas amplificadores...cacho subi esos sinclair modificados yo tengo el mio modificado por fogonaso... pero contanos vos que les hiciste...


----------



## Cacho

Acá dejo las fotos (y la historia) del Sinclair que hice, y no terminé todavía.

Hace tiempo me compré una impresora laser (HP1006). Bonita, imprime bien... Claro, a probarla para hacer los impresos.

-¿Dónde hay algún circuito que me guste?... Ah, el Sinclair- pensé. 
No me gustó mucho el PCB que había en el primer post (para esa potencia prefería usar los TIP3055, por comodidad) así que me puse a dibujarlo y a diseñar el impreso.

-A ver... esto viene por acá... Ahora viene así... y ¡Epa!, el bias lo controla una resistencia nomás. Oficialmente no me gustó. Se debe embalar bastante este bicharraco. Se viene un control activo para el bias. Y el transistor tiene que estar en contacto térmico con los drivers... A tenerlo en cuenta en el PCB...

-Los drivers son estos y... Mhhh... pueden quedar muy al límite en algunos momentos... Vamos a cambiarlos. ¿Qué tengo a mano en el cajón? BD138 que me dieron equivocados, mezclados con unos 140... ideales. Mejor todavía para la cuestión del bias activo.

-Aaaaajá... no tiene resistencias en los emisores... Bueh, ya que estamos cambiando...

-¿Y a esto cómo le puedo corregir el offset? Adiós resistencia, hola trimmer.

-Lo de siempre, un par de codensadorcitos para desacoplar la alimentación por rama.

Dibujado el esquema, al PCB. Hagámosle algún cuello, alguna pistita medio complicada... es para probar cómo salen con la impresora esta, así que alguna ha de tener... Entre los dos transistores del par de entrada (de paso los enfrento y los engancho con un precinto y grasa térmica para que tengan la misma temperatura ambos) y entre las patas del condensador de la realimentación y ya está bien. Ah, sí, me queda mejor si cambio este por otro BD... A ver cómo quedó... Che, me gusta... No llega ni a 4,5cm*8cm.
A probar papeles para imprimir. Uno... Otro... Otro más... Pero la *&%$$&*$^@... No queda como quiero con ninguno de los que consigo fácil.

Hablando con Chico3001 por ahí salió el tema de "unos papeles que se usan en serigrafía para transferir con plancha..." No los conocía, pero fui a una casa de insumos para serigrafía. Explicación mediante a la mujer que atiende ahí:

-Sí... Papel Siliconado es lo que querés, pero vino uno de Neuquén y me compró las 400 hojas que tenía (no, si para la suerte yo vengo fenómeno). Pero es el que se usa en la parte de atrás de los autoadhesivos (una lucecita de esperanza, casi un LED). De ese tengo. 

Bueeeeeeeeeeeeeeno... Por fin una. Con miedo fue el "cuánto cuesta" de rigor, esperando con más miedo lo peor.

-Barato... dejame ver (Ay... Son esas respuestas que te dejan con más dudas que antes) Dos pesos la hoja.
-Bueno, dame una (y respiré aliviado).

Me dio una hoja autoadhesiva de 60*60 (apa, eso me gustó) que atrás tenía papel siliconado (contra ese va el pegote, para que no se pegue). Llego a casa, imprimo, un par de pruebas... Impecable.
Se transfiere increíblemente bien y apenas se enfría sólo hay que sacar el papel, nada de agua. Cómodo, práctico, rápido... Y barato.

Claro, la prueba la hice sobre un recorte que tenía (se ve en la plaqueta del prototipo) y no entraba toda, pero andaba más o menos bien. Y quedó linda... Bueno, al cloruro a ver cómo sale.
Pucha... Salió linda...
Bueno, a ver cómo queda al armarlo (total, son componentes baratos). Un disipador improvisado, osciloscopio, calibración y...
Pucha... Suena bien...

Fui a comprar un disipador (el que se ve en las fotos del prototipo) y lo monté. Al estéreo se ha dicho. Están las fotos de la segunda placa con el tonner y después de atacada. Lista, disipador de prueba (dos pedazos de aluminio, uno para cada 3055), calibración... Tá. Ahora a dejarlo un ratito andando bajito para verificar las temperaturas, igual que con el otro.
Resultó que me puse a leer el foro... Me olvidé absolutamente de amplificador. Al rato el olor penetrante que había me llamó la atención. Sí, se había pegado una embalada de la... Ups... Pero seguía sonando bajito y bien. Ya dije que es importante que el transistor del bias esté en contacto térmico con los dirvers, ¿no?.
Medido todo, andaba bien. A comprar un disipador igual para este.

-No... De ese modelo no tengo.
Se aprendieron eso en todos lados acá en Bahía. Bueh, finalmente desistí y compré uno donde poner los dos, un par de agujeros, el lateral de un transformador quemado para apretar los transistores y un pedacito de planchuela para compensar la diferencia entre los TIP y los BD. Y los transistores del bias BIEN en contacto con el disipador.

Anda fenómeno.
Antes de que me olvide, acá dejo las fotos.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

pero cahco, hiciste un amplificador o una novela??jaja, ta bueno

permitime preguntar una burrada, de vago no mas, de que se trata el qbias??y por uqe tiene que tener contacto termico(la respuesta la sospecho)

potencia??

saludos

PD:me mato el cacho en la placa, jaja


----------



## Cacho

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> ...de que se trata el qbias??y por uqe tiene que tener contacto termico


Qbias es el transistor que regula la corriente de reposo modificando la tensión entre las bases de los dos drivers. Eso con un pote y una resistencia son el control del que hablaba más arriba.
Por lo del contacto: Cuando un transistor se calienta sube la ganancia. Si mirás un datasheet más o menos bueno vas a ver que hay curvas a distintas temperaturas. Además de eso, baja el Vbe que necesita para conducir.
Con eso, si se mantiene la tensión entre base y emisor, cada vez pasa más corriente, más corriente implica más temperatura, más temperatura implica que sube un poco más la ganancia y arrancamos de nuevo.
Se embala térmicamente.

Si el transistor que controla el bias no "siente" esa variación de temperatura, la tensión B-E de los drivers se mantiene constante, eso se traslada a los de salida y empieza el embalamiento. Si se va calentando junto con el resto, como a este transistor se le mueven los parámetros como a los otros, cada vez conduce más corriente y eso baja la tensión B-E de los drivers y por lo tanto la de los de salida. Se mantiene estable.



zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> potencia??


Es el Sinclair Z30 de Tecnicdeso. Da 20W con +-20V, pero maneja sin ningún drama tensiones de +-28V (las pruebas las hice todas con ese voltaje) que le dan más potencia.



zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> ...me mato el cacho en la placa...


Si diseñás un impreso, se firma, che 

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Che Cacho, te ha quedado bien lindo ese amplificador...y le has puesto todas las correcciones que le faltaban. El disipador ese que le has puesto (el último), en régimen normal, debería ser mas que suficiente por que tiene como 1.6 ºC/W, así que no debería levantar más de 30 ºC escuchando bastante "fuerte".
Se vé que por allá hay el mismo problema que por acá...cuesta un triunfo conseguir disipadores...y ni te digo si buscas luego el mismo modelo. Así las cosas, me compré 3 como los tuyos hace un par de semanas por que estaban "razonables" de precio, otro que mide la mitad para el amplificadorf de la viola de mi hijo y otro con aletas mas cortas y un poco mas largo. Espero con eso poder tirar unos años....

Un abrazo y que lo disfrutes!!!


----------



## Cacho

Gracias EZ por el comentario.

Lo del disipador, por lo que me fueron diciendo, no se hace más el original. Cuando me cansó el "No lo tengo y no lo consigo", busqué uno que diera la resistencia térmica y fuera lo suficientemente grande como para alojar los dos módulos. La cosa es que este y varios más costaban lo mismo (algo de $38-40). Obviamente, dame el de menor resistencia.
Resultado: Le tuve que explicar al vendedor  qué era la resistencia térmica y decirle cuál era la página del fabricante para que buscara el dato y me diera el valor.

Y sí, es grande... Con mucho menos podía andar. El Sinclair es el que tomé como modelo para este post, así que tenía presente cuánto necesitaba (le pegué una revisada antes de ir a comprar para refrescarme los números) para ser bastante conservador.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Hee cacho excelente tu amplificador!!

Por lo del relato, se nota TU PROFECION y YU HOBY 
Una maravilla.

Con respecto al qbias es para mi el mejor sistema. Salvo los QSC que utilizan un termistor para hacer practicamente lo mismo el resto de los amplificador mas o menos decentes utiliza este sistema.

Con los diodos cuando son fijos hay que hacer lo mismo, colocarlos junto al disipador que disipa los drivers o por lo menos los de potencia. Esta muy claro en tu amplificador de ESP en una foto donde se ve este detalle.

Disfrutalo y seguimos en contacto.

saludos

Juan Jose.

Ah, te paso unas fotos del sistema qvias en los amplificadores que yo fabrico. 25 a 100 watts rms con darlingtons.

saludos


----------



## Cacho

Gracias JJ.

Veo en tu lindo amplificador que hacemos algo similar con los transistores y levantando un poco las resistencias de potencia.
Ahí actualicé el archivo para incluir los PDFs con el esquema, el PCB y el layout. No me avivé de agregarlos en el original.
Aclaro que no es *exactamente* el mismo que usé. La costumbre de no dejar de toquetear los diseños no me dejó...

En el posteado acá están cambiadas algunas pistas de lugar y están agregados R5 y C6 para separar masas. No los busque nadie en las fotos: NO ESTÁN.
Y hay que mirar MUY bien cómo orientar los transistores TO92. La versión que tenía del EAGLE tenía cambiados unos pines, y según qué modelo usara me los ponía de una manera u otra. Ojo con eso si alguien lo arma. Creo que los dejé todos como van, pero no lo puedo asegurar.


Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

chas gracias por la clase cacho, la verdad es que veo estas cosas y me dan ganitas de entrarle a uno, comprando los componentes de a poco por lo menos, pero con lo de los transistores truchos le tengo un miedo barbaro

saludos


----------



## Cacho

Animate, que en un amplificador como este lo más caro son los 3055, que cuestan entre 5 y 7 pesos. Nada caro.
Además anda cualquier otro que consigas y no tiene ningún componente crítico. Lo único "complicado" es calibrarlo sin un osciloscopio, pero te puede llevar una hora nomás de prueba y error (con cuidado y despacito para no correr ningún riesgo)

Saludos


----------



## chacarock

Cacho, groso mal!!!!!!!!!!!!!muy bueno, ojala algun dia pueda llagar a ese nivel

abrazo

pd: copada la novela


----------



## Cacho

Gracias Chaca.
Y podés hacer amplificadores como ese y mejores. Todo está en proponérselo y practicar un poco ;-)

Un abrazo


----------



## MasterofPupets

realmente sos un grande *cacho*!


----------



## Helminto G.

cacho, es mi indiolo!!!!


----------



## psychatog

Que buen diseño! Seguramente mejoro el sonido, estoy en lo cierto?
Tengo un par de dudas... a ver si me pueden explicar:
A que se conecta las masas de triangulito y las de rayitas? Nunca termine de enterder esto. 
Y para que se separan? Por que se que se debe tomar masa en un unico punto para evitar ruidos y captacion de radio. Pero separarla no se para que.
Tambien vi que al chasis lo unen al punto de masa con una resistencia, de que valor y potencia debe ser?
Gracias!


----------



## Cacho

psychatog dijo:


> Que buen diseño!


Muchas gracias.



psychatog dijo:


> Seguramente mejoro el sonido, estoy en lo cierto?


No escuché el original, pero en esta potencia no habrá demasiada diferencia, de haberla.



psychatog dijo:


> Tengo un par de dudas... a ver si me pueden explicar:
> A que se conecta las masas de triangulito y las de rayitas? ... separarla no se para que.


Eso responde a separar los caminos de masa por donde circulan corrientes grandes y chicas.
La señal usa como masa una pista determinada por la que va a circular *poca* corriente. Fijate que están la masa de la onda de entrada y la de la realimentación.
En otra pista va a circular una corriente grande (parlante) y es la que va al punto central del transformador y al chasis.
Ambas se unen a través de una resistencia de poco valor (10 Ohm anda bien) y un condensador en paralelo por unas cuestiones de filtrado (100nf andan bien). Hay métodos más sofisticados, que incluyen diodos y esas cosas, pero el básico es este.
De todas formas, en esta potencia no es gran cosa la diferencia. Recién en potencias (bastante) más altas se hace un tema importante.


Saludos


----------



## psychatog

Muy buenas respuestas, pero aprovecho para repreguntar...



Cacho dijo:


> No escuché el original, pero en esta potencia no habrá demasiada diferencia, de haberla.



Ah! Entonces la diferencia mas importante es en la estabilidad respecto a la temperatura?
Otra cosa... El Z-30 original es clase B o clase AB? Por que regulando el Z-30 modificado con una corriente de polarizacion alta estaria operando en AB y ahi si habria una mejora notoria en el sonido.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Nos estamos yendo del tema. 
Preguntá por el post del Sinclair Z30, así no desvirtuamos este ;-)

Nos vemos por allá.


----------



## rodr0

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, muy buena idea esto de compartir las fotos, dejo algunas de un amplificador q terminé de armar hace unos días, tiene 2 TDA1562, 2 vúmetro con LM3915, el Pre con control de tonos q subió tupolev y todo alimentado con una fuente ATX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos




donde lo compraste? Ironía Oo

ya voy a subir mi ultima edicion del 7377 mas pre con lm741 que tengo colgada en el auto. es lo que me quedo por ahora. con mi poco tiempo, me encabece en 2 proyectos mas: un 2.1 para mi cuarto con 2 tda2003 + 1 tda1515 para el SW. y el otro proyecto que voy a armar, es modificar el 7377 para armar en 2 canales mas un SW. cada canal, con el 7377, una parte para manejar medios y la otra graves y el SW con el 1562. mi diagrama de ese proyecto esta en el hilo del 1562.


salutes!


y muy buenos proyectos TODOS. sigan asi


----------



## richard alonso

hola te felicito che,que proligidad el diceño.la terminacion de lo que es el modulo,excelente


----------



## Juan Jose

mnicolau, excelente tu amplificador. Muy bien reutilizada la fuente. Felicitaciones y que lo disfrutes.

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias.. a ese amplificador lo armé hace fácil 1 año ya, actualmente está todo desarmado, los 1562 nunca me terminaron de convencer... así que reemplacé la ATX por la SMPS Half-Bridge, los TDA1562 por un par de UCDs y me falta terminar el pre nomás, un pequeño cambio jeje.

Saludos


----------



## andres05

muy bonito tu ampi  felicitaciones


----------



## leop4

hola a todos bueno no hay mucho que decir este lo termine hace 2 dias

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZSgWxlf0lo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZSYEnvCXdY


----------



## Helminto G.

chulo el aparatito, buena la dispocicion de los componentes


----------



## rodr0

leop4 dijo:


> hola a todos bueno no hay mucho que decir este lo termine hace 2 dias



cual es? el tda7377 + pre con lm741 de mnicolau?

te quedo lindo.

rustico je


----------



## chacarock

siiii ami tambien me gusto , esa onda cube box,  te la voy a copiar,

saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

La verdad que todos los proyectos son interesantes y han quedado muy bonito.!!!

Aca les subo un reciclado con TD1562 para un amigo. 
La caja es de un variador de frecuencia ATV08 de telemmecanique que tiene el disipador tremendo ya incorporado.
los modulos son los de elektor y con una unica modifica: los capacitores del puente H son de 6800 uf x 25 v (lo mas grande que entra en la misma PCB) y con diodos schotky BYV95C colocados debajo del PCB. Anda muy bien.
Luego subo un video donde medi la respuesta con bafles de 4 ohms conectados a la salida. 
Tira 46Vpp lo que se traduce en unos 66 watts eficaces sobre esa carga. 
Un pequeño terremotito
Bueno espero lo disfruten.
saludos
Juan jose


----------



## Cacho

¡Eso me gustó!

Será por ser yo cacharrero, pero el reciclado me encanta.
Muy buen laburo JJ.


Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Gracias cacho! vos siempre estas ahi!
Yo siempre reciclo para bajar costos. Sino no podes competir con los chinos no? 
Pregunto: como incluyo un video de youtube?
Pregunto 1: armaste algo con tus monstruitos de 300 watts minimalistas:aplauso?
Yo por ahora iniciando un par de placas PA300 de elektor. Probadas y asegurandome que andan subo la información al foro. Parece que tiran 300 w sobre 4 ohms y una distorsion muy bajita! veremos.

saludos

juan jose


----------



## Helminto G.

eso es aprobechar los recursos, se ve muy bien, me agrada


----------



## Cacho

Juan Jose dijo:


> como incluyo un video de youtube?


Copiás la dirección y la pegás en el mensaje. Aa a ser algo como www.youtube.com/loquesea (no seguir el link, que se pone en forma automática...)
Con eso, al mandarlo aparece el video al mandar el mensaje.



Juan Jose dijo:


> armaste algo con tus monstruitos de 300 watts minimalistas??
> Yo por ahora iniciando un par de placas PA300 de elektor. Probadas y asegurandome que andan subo la información al foro. Parece que tiran 300 w sobre 4 ohms y una distorsion muy bajita! veremos.


Hace un par de semanas que conseguí los condensadores de la fuente (3*4700/80V por rama, $17 c/u. Feo, pero necesario) y como pasa siempre, cuando tenés plata, no tenés tiempo, cuando tenés tiempo no tenés los componentes y cuando tenés los componentes (mi situación actual) no tenés tiempo. Termino con un ampli de guitarra y espero poder ponerme con mi animalito. Lo quiero terminar 



Juan Jose dijo:


> Yo siempre reciclo para bajar costos. Sino no podes competir con los chinos no?


Yo no compito con los chinos. Los chinos compiten conmigo 

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

mira la hora que es y todavia aca 
bueno aca subo el video entonces haber que sale.

saludos

PD: mira que los chinos son como 2000 millones che!!!! menos mal que tienen que comer sino el planeta seria una gran quinta de lechuga y tomates!  y nosotros no se que hariamos

saludos

Juan jose

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coksEeTKMMM


----------



## Cacho

Aclaro, antes de que me digas algo:

Pusiste:


		Código:
	

http://www.youtube.com/[B]user/jjgalleni#p/u/0/[/B]coksEeTKMMM

Y para que se viera debería haber sido:


		Código:
	

http://www.youtube.com/[B]watch?v=[/B]coksEeTKMMM

Si te fijás, el primero es el link a tu galería (o como se llame eso en youtube). EL segundo es el "público" y ese sí muestra automáticamente .
Perdón por no aclararlo antes.

Saludos

PS: ¿Qué hora es?


----------



## Tacatomon

Cacho dijo:


> PS: ¿Qué hora es?



mmm, ¿la hora de irse a dormir?


----------



## mnicolau

Muy buenos esos 1562 Juan Jose! aguante el reciclado! jaja, te consulto, con qué lo estás alimentando?

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola y gracias. La alimentacion es por bateria de 12 v ya que este ampli va a un automovil.
Sino, los alimento con fuentes de PC.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## leop4

rodr0 dijo:


> cual es? el tda7377 + pre con lm741 de mnicolau?
> 
> te quedo lindo.
> 
> rustico je



jeje no es un tda2030 con transformador simple de 15V que despues lo duplica a 18+18
y asi alimenta dos tda2030 en una misma placa con fuente simetrica de un trasformador simple. si lo quieren avisenme asi se los paso.

http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/9237/img00000a.jpg

http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/8329/img00001mi.jpg

http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/3231/img00002z.jpg

http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/402/img00003j.jpg

http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/2148/img00004my.jpg

http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/830/img00008n.jpg


----------



## chacarock

muy lindo leop4, yo quiero 

saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

leop4, con que hiciste el diseño del pcb, a pincel? se ve bonito


----------



## rash

hola compañeros, como van?....
Les pongo algunas fotos del amplificador último al que le dedico el poco tiempo que tengo... faltan algunos detalles como: esquineras metálicas, serigrafía en blanco....
es un amplificador de 3 x 200 W RMS, con 3 entradas de guitarra eléctrica, 1 bajo, y cuatro entradas con el preamplificador de tupolev (micrófono y línea)....

saludos y cuidense....

rash..


----------



## Juan Jose

Muy bueno ese amplificador Rash! Es una barbaraidad.! Vos sabes que yo tengo en proyecto un sistema trio pero me desanimo los chino que entran por las potencias que manejan. pero es ideal para un sistema de sonido tener un para de amplificadores en los bafles generales y un amplificador para un subgrave!. 
Tu en tu sistema 3 x 200 como distribuyes los bafles?.
Los amplificadores son los poteados por Tupolev (aclaro excelentes aportes desde todo punto de vista)?

La verdad que te felicito por el equipo.  

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## Cacho

¡Peró qué lindo que va quedando eso Rash!
Felicitaciones.

Saludos
PS: ¿Me equivoco o la etapa amplificadora es la que habías subido hace un tiempo?


----------



## rash

Gracias Juan Jose.... casi todo los circuitos utilizados en este montaje son obtenidos de forosdeelectrónica aplauso: para este fabuloso sitio)....
Tiene tres salidas de altavoces porque está pensado para utilizar una salida como monitor... , 
Muchas gracias Cacho, y sí es la etapa posteada hace un tiempo...
cuando lo tenga todo terminado y rematado subo fotos y video....
también aprovecho la oportunidad para agradecerte y valorarte todo el trabajo que realizas en forosdeelectronica, ya veo que has ascendido a moderador general  enhorabuena.....

cuidense señores, que es lo que importa....

saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Buen proyecto.
Te consulto, uno de los ampli esta desfasado de los otros dos? Por los acoples pregunto. era una tecnica utilizada años a.
saludos
Juan Jose


----------



## Helminto G.

quiero uno de esos!!!!!
   felicitaciones


----------



## Tacatomon

Compañero Rash, usted no pierde el tiempo, que buen trabajo!!!!!!!!!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Juan Jose

Bueno, aca de nuevo. Hoy con las fotos del recien probado PA300 de Elektor.
Un muy buen amplificador que se construye de una. tiene una salida de 167 watts sobre una carga de 8 ohms y de 300 watts sobre una carga de 4 ohms. No creo ni voy a probarlo que funione con cargas de 2 ohms. 
Tiene incluidos en la misma plaqueta el retardo de encendido a la conexion y desconexion, un sistema de corte por temperatura (que no tengo instalado por no conseguir la PT1000) un sistema de corte por tension continua a la salida (proteccion de altavoces) que actua con +1.7 y -4.8 voltios y un sistema de proteccion por sobrecorriente clasica. La alimentacion es con trafo de 450 watts y 42.5 volt por rama para obtener unos 60 voltios continuos y simetricos. La salida es a base de MJ15003 y MJ15004 junto a MJE15030 y MJE15031 como drivers.
Un operacional de bajo ruido en la entrada del tipo NE5534 y muy buena disposicion de componentes con TR en la placa y todo.
Bueno, espero que les guste y despues subo toda la info de PA300 al foro correspondiente (voy a buscar uno que se le aproxime para no habrir uno nuevo).

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Cacho

Tal como prometí por aquel otro post: Qué lindo ampli que te mandaste.

Hecho ya el "doble post", me dan ganas de poder terminar de ensamblar todo mi monstruito en una carcasa. Espero hacerlo en breve.

Saludos


----------



## rash

wow  Juan Jose que buena pinta tiene ese amplificador, eso si es una buena etapa de potencia...

enhorabuena.... saludos


----------



## MFK08

Muy lindo esta barbaro ese ampli.. felicitaciones


----------



## Juan Jose

Cacho dijo:


> Tal como prometí por aquel otro post: Qué lindo ampli que te mandaste.
> 
> Hecho ya el "doble post", me dan ganas de poder terminar de ensamblar todo mi monstruito en una carcasa. Espero hacerlo en breve.
> 
> Saludos


 
Gracias Cacho. !

Animate con el tuyo, es una gran satifaccion poder ver andar estos aparatos. 
yo por ahora tengo que hacer la otra placa y mandar a fabricar los trafos para la unidad final.
Luego subo un video con la respuesta en frecuencia y las mediciones en osciloscopio. La verdad que es una etapa muy bien diseñada. 



saludos
juan Jose



rash dijo:


> wow  Juan Jose que buena pinta tiene ese amplificador, eso si es una buena etapa de potencia...
> 
> enhorabuena.... saludos


 
Gracias Rash! Me gustaria tener tus habilidades artisticas para terminar mis etapas de potencia 
Pero soy mas sobrio con las mias.

Un abrazo
Juan Jose



MFK08 dijo:


> Muy lindo esta barbaro ese ampli.. felicitaciones


 
gracias MFK.! La verdad que es una etapa no barata pero que te enseña mucho. 
Yo siempre estoy armado distintas para comprobar resultados. esta la verdad que me sorprende por que arranca de una y sin problemas para regular el bias, que por ejemplo en la QSC es mas complicado.

saludos

juan jose


----------



## MFK08

Aca dejo unas fotitos de mi ultimo ampli el de 100w de Tupolev con PCB separados. probado solamente un canal me falta meterle señal de audio pero esta todo en orden..tambien en unas de las foto se aprecia la fuente SMPS de ricardodeni con la que alimentare este ampli. cuando este terminada subo fotos de todo junto en su respectivo gabinete


----------



## Juan Jose

Muy bueno MFK. !
Segui el post de tupolev y por ahio te encontre con que habas pedido esos transistores.
Me alegro que ande tu ampli
Ahhh y con fuente conmutada! toda una potencia !


----------



## rodr0

el mio:

basado en un TDA7377 sacado del hilo de este foro. esa placa, originalmente tenia un pre con un tda1524 pero la verdad, me desilusiono y lo termine sacando. a veces lo uso en el auto, a veces en mi cuarto con la pc. en el auto, lo uso con el celular y un pre basado en el lm741 (sacado del mismo hilo del thread del 7377) que lo monte en una caja de un transformador de un viejo celular que habia aca en casa (despues subo las imagenes). no es la gran profesionalidad, pero el hecho de saber que no gaste un mango en el exterior, me alegra je


----------



## andres05

bueno compañeros aca subo las fotos de un pequeño ampli que hice con dos transistores utilizando la placa de ladelec que hice complementaria, un pre con un tl082 y un transformador de un equipo viejo que estaba dañado, no tengo fotos de adentro por que es un enredo que solo lo entiendo yo,jajajajajaja
 lo hice dentro de un parlante viejo de esos de grabadora
 tira alrededor de 100watts




			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Si escribís en rojo, las letritas irán en azul. Y no hace falta tanto colorido ni escribir con letras más grandes que lo normal (ya las achiqué).



pues si eso es problema deberian establecer unas reglas sobre como escribir en el foro, yo no creo que sea molesto para nadie si las letras estan de algun color en especial y si es asi, entonces quiten la opcion de cambiar de color el texto


----------



## rodr0

la edicion en los foros creo que esta para uso y no para *abuso*. y no creo que fuese para que te lo tomes de esa manera andres :S


----------



## Cacho

Andrés, escribir en letras más grandes es equivalente a escribir en mayúsculas. Estás gritando o levantando la voz.

Por otro lado, lo de los colores... No hace falta crear un estilo "chat de mocosos" (me encantó la frase de AGuevara). No quiero decir que seas ningún mocoso, entiéndase bien.
Quiero simplemente explicar las consecuencias de los "posts de colores". Esto es un foro y no se busca que se aproxime, ni en estética, ni en contenidos, ni en estilo a un canal de chat. De esos hay ya bastantes.
Ahora, si lo que buscabas con los colores y tamaños de las letras era que tu post sobresaliera, estarías mostrando una actitud egoísta y quizá hasta narcisista. Mejor supongamos que no, porque no es algo muy bueno eso.

Por otro lado, sentite en total libertad de borrar mi texto de cualquiera de tus mensajes, o de cambiar el color de las letras azules por el mismo de las tuyas. No hay ningún problema en eso.

Saludos


----------



## andres05

lo unico que quise hacer fue aportar a el tema que me apasiona,"crei que era lo importante"  y solo me entusiasme.
al escribir en otro color y tamaño no tenia ninguna intencion mas que mostrar lo que hice y como lo hice. sin embargo, para no tener desacuerdos con nadie sere tan sobrio en mi escribir como lo piden.
¡¡saludos!!


----------



## chacarock

No te enojes Andres05 , porfa, los moderadores solo tratan de mantener un orden en el foro, por otro lado , esta bueno tu ampli, me gusto la configuracio  esa vertical, yo estaba pro hacer lo mismo, solo que con el tda1562q, 

saludos


----------



## andres05

gracias chacarock, cuando lo hagas no olvides montar las fotos 

saludos!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Aqui les muestro las fotos del nuevo amplificador Clase D IR2110, muestran un poco del proceso del armado. ¡¡¡He creado un mounstro!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

tacatomon, a quien le robaste la camara?!!! je je je...

es este:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/ampli-highend-clased-ucd-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/  ?


si rifa? porque como que aun no me atraen mucho los digitales tu que ya tienes uno comparte la experiencia?


----------



## Tacatomon

Un poco más







































Camara: W810

Saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho

Muy bonito el ampli que te mandaste Tacato, felicitaciones. 
Y ya comentaste que salió andando de una... ¿Qué más podés pedir?

Slaudos


----------



## Helminto G.

a mi no me engañas ese dicipador es de fuente de pc


----------



## Tacatomon

Helminto G. dijo:


> tacatomon, a quien le robaste la camara?!!! je je je...
> 
> es este:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/ampli-highend-clased-ucd-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/  ?
> 
> 
> si rifa? porque como que aun no me atraen mucho los digitales tu que ya tienes uno comparte la experiencia?



JAja, la camara es de mi celular,  Cada día me sorprende más a pesar de que tiene el display dañado!!!. Y pues te digo que es un diseño que anda a la primera!!! Rifa, suena y rinde bien!!! Ahora tengo unos pequeños inconvenientes con el inductor de salida pero es lo de menos, amplifica y muy bien.

PD: Si, es uno de PC, pero es suficiente!!! Viva la Clase D 

Por cierto, el amplificador es de *400W/4 Ohm 

*


Cacho dijo:


> Muy bonito el ampli que te mandaste Tacato, felicitaciones.
> Y ya comentaste que salió andando de una... ¿Qué más podés pedir?
> 
> Slaudos



Gracias Cacho, y si, a la primera. Si armar un circuito y terminarlo te provoca mucha satisfacción, que el mismo te funcione a la primera es de enorgullercerse 

Saludos!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

Tacatomon dijo:


> Gracias Cacho, y si, a la primera. Si armar un circuito y terminarlo te provoca mucha satisfacción, que el mismo te funcione a la primera es de enorgullercerse
> 
> Saludos!!!


 

contadas con los deods de una mano las veces que me sucedio eso, casi siempre le pifio en una pavada por andar apurado para probar el circuito, congrats

saludos


----------



## Luis1342

Muy bien Tacatomon,si que le entras con ganas al audio,que buena experiencia dede darte el tener una potencia con tales caracteristicas disfrutala mucho,enhorabuena


----------



## rash

Muy bueno Tacatomon, enhorabuena, ahora te falta hacer otro para tenerlo estereo....
saludos....


----------



## palomo

Y dime tacatomon ya lo probaste con tus sub del sonido, que tal rinde el amplificador en bajos y de que tamaño es la fuente con lo que lo alimentas, espero no ser muy pregunton.

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G.

recuerda a todos los filosofos, nunca se pregunta demaciado, asi que cuenta tacotomon, cuenta!!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Tacatomon, Mi nombre es Tacatomon ejjejje.

Pues miren, la primera prueba fue con una fuente simetrica de 45VCD, y pues le calculo a ojímetro unos 200-250W, la carga fue de 4 Ohms, un bafle pequeño con una bocina de 10" y una de 12", un driver de 1" y tres tweeters piezoeleectricos.
La caja en general la maneja bien, muy bien. La respuesta en graves no decae tan facilmente (tengo de capacidad en esa fuente 20,000uF por rama) y los agudos y medios muy limpios y finos. A maximo volumen satura un poco, la saturación es diferente a los amplificadores Clase AB, es mas suave y con la musica casi no se escucha, pero aún así no se pierde mucha definición en el sonido.
La diferencia entre el sonido de un amplificador AB bien heco y este es indistinguible a oído.

El calentamiento es mínimo en el disipador del amplificador, lo que calienta es la bobina de salida (Ya se por que es, me vendieron alambre calibre 9 en lugar de 11, osea que está mal hecha) y pues lo máximo que ha estado prendido es casi 2 horas con un volumen alto.

La segunda prueba fue cargarle 2 Cerwin Vega AB36 en paralelo y mis unidades de medios, los mismos 4Ohms. Aquí es donde se "sintió" realmente el sonido. Ya que las AB36 son mas eficientes que los recintos acústicos comunes. En general las manejo bien, se escucho más fuerte producto de usar unas cajas mas eficientes y pues los agudos y medios muy bien definidos. UNA MARAVILLA!!!

La última prueba fue ponerle una fuente conmutada de +-52VCD y pues no encontré grandes diferencias en la potencia y la nitidez del sonido. La ventaja es que la fuente es menos pesada en comparación a un transformador de la misma potencia.
Ahora me puedo despedir de los grandes disipadores de calor y las complicadas tarjetas de drivers y ajuste de corriente de reposo... blah blah blah.

Ahora ando en busca de una cámara de vídeo para poder grabar al pequeño gigante.
Ya les traeré buenas nuevas.

Saludos!!!


----------



## palomo

Eso quiere decir que vas a quitar tus pesados amplificadores clase AB y poner este clase D para tus eventos, me gustaria viajar a tu zona para oirlas, asi que espero que algun dia puedas invitarme para poder presumirme tu amplificador.

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bueno tacatomon! bien prolijo ese montaje, felicitaciones por estar ya disfrutando pedazo de amplificador... espero esos videos!

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

@ Palomo: jejej, Cuando quieras esta es tu casa!!!

@Mnicolau: Ya prondré unos videos!!! la verdad es una cosa increible.

Me atrevo a decir que es el único amplificador casero en mi ciudad, quizás de mi región, con excepción de los amplificadores de automóvil.

Gracias y saludos!!!

PD: Pues librarme del peso, no te creas Palomo, aún tengo que usar fuentes lineales.!!!


----------



## juancanext

estas  son de un  ab ladelec  con ciertas  modificaciones  y 6  transistores  por  canal.  
aun esta en fase  constructiva  .
 el  ucd  esta  muy bueno  , el mio  aun no  logro  hacerlo  funcionar  sin  ruidos raros.


----------



## Juan Jose

Felicitaiones a todos por sus proyectos concluidos  

La verdad que da gusto pertenecer a esta comunidad.

cordiales saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Tacatomon

Las fotos de la fuente Switching que me regalaron, en combinación con el amplificador Clase D de Ejtagle es algo maravilloso
La fuente es de marca Fender, no se de que amplificador y no necesitaba mucho para echarla a andar, solo un transistor desoldado y listo. Calculo yo que es de unos 500W, ya que levanta al el amplificador de la foto en estéreo que a 4 ohms proporciona 250W rms. Es toda una pequeña bestia.

Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

ya me dan ganas de ver la bestiecita engabinetada, te tienes que lucir tacatomon, se lo merece!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Pues ahora faltaría lo que es hacer su hermano gemelo tanto del amplificador IR2110 y de la fuente. Tendré que conseguir otra, ya veré de donde. Y pues esto se va a llevar su tiempo en lo que encuentro un gabinete mas o menos bien.

Gracias a Ejtagle por tremendo aportazo de amplificador y al foro en general.

Saludos!!!

PD: No hay nada mejor para probar un amplificador Recién hecho que una buena Salsa Colombiana.!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

> No hay nada mejor para probar un amplificador Recién hecho que una buena Salsa Colombiana.!!!




a pesar de que no me agrada el genero debo admitirlo


----------



## juanma

Buenas, dejo las imagenes del amplificador para auriculares, junto con la fuente.
Solo son las entrañas, falta el gabinete, que por estos lados no consigo ninguno esteticamente bueno, asi que espero terminar con la facultad para empezar a hacerlo, con iguales medidas al DVD, asi queda todo modular.

El ampli esta basado en uno de SIliconChip/Elliot. En su momento probe uno sin realimentacion global... pero no note diferencias (pero si comparado con un amplificador de potencia).

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

juanma dijo:


> Buenas, dejo las imagenes del amplificador para auriculares, junto con la fuente.
> Solo son las entrañas, falta el gabinete, que por estos lados no consigo ninguno esteticamente bueno, asi que espero terminar con la facultad para empezar a hacerlo, con iguales medidas al DVD, asi queda todo modular.
> 
> El ampli esta basado en uno de SIliconChip/Elliot. En su momento probe uno sin realimentacion global... pero no note diferencias (pero si comparado con un amplificador de potencia).
> 
> Saludos



Buenisimo Amplificador, ha de ser una maravilla oir de nuevo esos CD´s y DVD´s con semejjante bicho.!!!

Enhorabueno por el exito en tu proyecto 

Saludos!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

para usar ese ampli deben de ser unos bueeeenos auriculares

saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola a todods. Bueno aca terminado y probado un amplificador integrado a base de LM3886 alimentado con una fuente de un equipo de audio destuido. En una placa del amplificador est el puente de diodos y en la otra un pequeño rele que hace las veces de MUTE ya que la plaqueta tiene esa posibilidad.
La alimentacion es de 25 vcc simetricos porque el empleo es con bafles de 4 ohms (a esa tension tira máximo 50 w rms por canal).
En el video se puede ver el comportamiento con musica y cada cuadrado de la pantalla del osciloscopio corresponde a 5 colts por lo que se generan picos de 20 Vpp que cuentas mediante registra los 50 watts.

Lo complemente con un par de vumetros a base de LM3916 y queda pendiente un pre con control de tonos a base de LM....

bien podriamos llamar este proyecto el LM_AMPLI no? 

Buenos saludos a todos y buenos proyectos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TKK2NRYjZg

juan jose


----------



## Tacatomon

Excelente Juan José, Esos integrados siempre me han gustado como para montar, y parece que trabajan muy bien.

Enhorabuena por tu proyecto.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

(je je me recordo un albur) chiquito y rendidor


----------



## andres05

muy bien trabajado compañero 
felicitaciones


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bueno juan! Andan bárbaro esos ICs.. no te olvides de mostrar el ampli completo terminado!

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Gracias a todos. Si cuando lo tenga terminado subo fotos del gabinete completo.

En realidad va a ser parte de una pequeña consolita 4 canales con monitor, tapa de chapa y laterales de madera, un poco vintage pero esta en desarrollo todavia.

un saludo cordial

Juan jose


----------



## Cacho

Bueno, si el principio se ve así de bien, quiero ver la consola entera. Pinta para algo liiiiiiiindo.

Saludos


----------



## Luis1342

Magnifico Juan José,esas PCB estan bien pequeñas,ademas de que me gustaron mucho tus vumetros,que bien.
vaya que si son buenos esos LM3886
gracias por tus fotos y el video buenisimo y eso que con las camaras digitales si se pierden los graves,tus woofer xplod se escuchan muy bieeen 
mucha suerte en los proyectos
saludos!!


----------



## MFK08

Felicidades jj se ve barbaro y suerte que te funciono eso integrados yo probe con 3 y ninguno quiso funcionar..sospecho que eran truchos...algun dia volvere a probar con ellos jaja


----------



## juancanext

les  dejo  un  video de  este  amplificador  basado e n dos  tda7294  , suena  bastante  bien,  esta  pensado  para  espectaculos  publicos  ( dentro del  rango de potencia  de  los  tda  )  usa  una  fuente  switching con transformador  reciclado de  fuente   de pc y  6   irfz44.  la  potencia  es  bastante  buena  solo  limitada  probablemente  por  la fuente, que sospecho  no  da  todo  lo que piden  los  tda ,el pre  tiene  control  de  bajos  y altos  , mas  dos  entradas stereo  mezclables.cuando e ste  totalmente  terminado  subo fotos  en accion ,  saludos  desde  colombia
posdata: el regaeton tiene buenos bajos ..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GCtAdArXuM


----------



## zeta_bola_1

yo veo mal o tiene picos de 10 amperes??


----------



## juancanext

si que los tiene, olvide  decir  que  la fuente smps es  de  12  a  +-35v . estoy  usando una fuente  de   14  v  para  reemplazar  la bateria  que alimentara  este  amplificador, a maxima potencia el consumo es  bastante alto. tanto  que  a quemado  un fusible de   10A.


----------



## shanta

aqui les dejo unas cuantas fotos y un video de mi amplificador de 28w con dos Tda 2030 en modo puente lo saque del post que dejo mariano nicolau (mnicolau) y funciona ala perfeccion

notas: 
-disculpen las fotos y el video son tomadas con celular y despues convertidas
-no utilizo preamplificador solo puse un potenciometro de 100 k como volumen
-utilizo de entrada un DVD
-utilizo un parlente viejo que tenia
-todo bien sin complicasiones


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzguNlrQggg


----------



## Dario

hola chicos.
aqui, lo mejor en amplificadores de audio que he armado en mi carrera de tecnico electronico. se trata de un amplificador de 130+130 wats RMS, 260 wats en total. este es el 4° que estoy armando, es para uno de mis tios. los tres anteriores se los arme para mi hermano mayor, 780 wats en total. es como para que sus vecinos sepan que esta ahí jeje...
perdon si las fotos no son claras, las saque con un nokia2760.


----------



## Cacho

Muy bonitos los dos.

El 2030 en puente, simple, barato y rendidor. Una ecuación de las que gustan.
El 2x130W, si no me equivoco es un Musikman/RCA o uno de los primos. Caño.

Felicitaciones a los dos por sus proyectos y felices fiestas.


----------



## rash

Enhorabuena compañeros... se ven muy lindos los últimos amplificadores posteados.. a disfrarlos... 

saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

Que tal compañeros, pues aqui le sdejo unas fotos de el ampli ROTEL posteado por mnicolau, suena exelente y tiene una potencia muy buena.

Me esta moviendo un bajo de 10' en paralelo con 2 bocinas de 35Wrms en serie

El disipador quedo un poco chico, le pondre despues uno mas grande y lo hare en estereo =).

Este ampli lo estoy alimentando con una SMPS propia.


----------



## osk_rin

luis. muy bueno el amplificador 
yo estoy pensando en armar ese amplificador que posteo mnicolau solo que de momento no tengo dinero jaja hay que pagar la colegiatura en enero y pues hay que ahorrar 

y veo que tienes una smps que te armaste yo lo que tengo pensado usar para la fuente es un transformador que tendré que bobinar tengo guardados unos laminados de unas balastaras viejas  

estaría bueno si pudieras subir un vídeo de el amplificador en acción


hasta pronto un gran saludo


----------



## rash

HOla como andan.... me han regalado una camara de video  y voy a grabar algunos montajes y subirlos.... aqui pongo el primero...

saludos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acGB0vOhJhQ


----------



## djgarrido

quimypr dijo:


> Yo se gente, que lo de pablin hay que agarrarlo con pinzas, pero este circuito funca bastante bien.
> 
> El esquematico es este:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El circuito funca con un rango de tensiones que no recuerdo en este momento, pero que en el datasheet estan. Yo lo tengo trabajando a 12V. Para un solo canal supuestamente es de 8W en 4Ohm consumiendo 1A, y con una señal de entrada de 500mV pico. Lo cierto es que a mi conectandolo a la PC, me consume 300mA, y eso que es estereo. Lo que se puede hacer es cambiarle la ganancia, osea en lugar de la resistencias de 220, y 22, se pueden poner de 2K2, y 100, con lo que tendrias una ganancia de aproximadamente 20, y con una señal de entrada un poco mas baja andaria mejor.
> 
> Saludos


Ostia, ese mismo lo arme hace un par de semanas, se las gasta entre 
9-15v y rinde 10w, si consigues hacerlo en puente, puedes tener 2x10w, esta bien para woofer de PC o mp3/4, solo que lo arme con un tda2003 y alimentado a 15v


----------



## blasidalen

Hola a todos encuanto termine el que estoi armando subo fotos.Nada mas quiero preguntarles si no tienen problemas de temperatura en los transformadores pues los veo algo chicos y yo si tengo mucha temperatura en el mio.


----------



## rash

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> jaja tapers jaja muy bueno rash decime el vumetro de 7 leds que integrado tiene?


 
hola leop4 los vumetros tienen dos c.i. lm 324, es decir, cuádruple A.O. por eso 7 leds, un A.O. para amplificar la señal y los otros siete para hacer comparadores de tensión para cada led... es un vumetro lineal y no logaritmico como puede ser por ejemplo el LM3915/16, ya sabes...

un saludo


----------



## rodr0

Nueva versión 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/242421/


----------



## luisgrillo

@rodr0

Como se te ocurre alimentar tanto amplificador co ua fuente de 12+12 de *2.5 AMPERES* ???

Necesitas dimensionar bien ese transformador para que no tengas una distorsion terrible en los amplificadores, los TDA's son amplificadores con un THD muy bajo, pero con esa fuente la distorsion no se convierte en unidad si no exponencial.


----------



## rodr0

Lo se. Por eso aclaré que lo iba alimentar con un 18 + 18 5 Ah. Igual, gracias.


----------



## JoniDf

Esta quedando bueno igual


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola!
Esta vez vengo con el filtrado y ecualización de un sistema 2.1 que estoy armando en casa. Todo el sistema está explicado *acá*, pero traigo algunas fotos extras no muy significativas que no había puesto en ese hilo. Espero que les guste...

Saludos!





Ver el archivo adjunto 26945

Ver el archivo adjunto 26946


----------



## rodr0

Va quedando bueno el tuyo ezevalla...


----------



## rash

WOW.... *ezavalla.... *te pasaste.... he leido un poco, (ahi que leerlo con tranquilidad y saborearlo....) el enlace de donde biene tu montaje y sólo decirte... ENHORABUENA Y GRACIAS.. se aprende un monton con sus explicaciones...

abrazos y felices fiestas...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Muchas gracias por sus comentarios!
Que tengan unas muy felices fiestas!!!!

Un gran abrazo!


----------



## Tacatomon

Exelente procesador Ezavalla, muuy prolijo en su gabinete, listo para los anaqueles!!!

Enhorabuena por tu ASP

Saludos y felices fiestas a todos!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luisgrillo

Si Ezavalla la verdad que muy bonito y muy profesional. 

Saludos


----------



## Dario

hola. muy bueno tu asp  ¿como hiciste para hacer las letras en el panel frontal??? 
te quedo muy bueno.
saludosss


----------



## Tacatomon

D@rio dijo:


> hola. muy bueno tu asp  ¿como hiciste para hacer las letras en el panel frontal???
> te quedo muy bueno.
> saludosss



Parecen calcomanias, pero tengo mis dudas, ¡Se ven muy bien!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

D@rio dijo:


> hola. muy bueno tu asp  ¿como hiciste para hacer las letras en el panel frontal???
> te quedo muy bueno.



Lo expliqué hace un tiempo atrás, pero no me acuerdo donde está la explicación.
Lo que hice fué dibujar lo que está impreso con el software InkScape y luego lo imprimí con la laser sobre una *transparencia autoadhesiva para fotocopiadora* (yo la tenía de hace tiempo, pero creo que ahora vale alrededor de $5.00 cada una) tamaño A4. Luego es cuestión de recortarla y pegarla en el frente, y *protegerla con un par de manos de esmalte transparente en aerosol*. Es importante que al recortarla, lo hagas de un tamaño tal que no llegue al borde del panel de aluminio, sino que quede un poco por dentro, ya que me ha pasado en otras oportunidades que si llega hasta el borde, no queda bien sujeta en ese punto y comienza a despegarse. Si la hacés un poco mas chica y la protegés, queda bien pegada para siempre.

PD: Lo de ASP *no es invento* mío . Así le llama Linkwitz a la parva de ecualizadores que coloca para conformar la respuesta de los parlantes. Me pareció un buen nombre dada la tarea que realizan esos circuitos, pero hay que darle el crédito al autor original.


Saludos!


----------



## blado

Hola a todos, por aquí les dejo algunas imágenes de mi amplificador el cual es de 40w + 40w, trabaja con integrado upc 2500 de Nec y saque el plano de la revista cekit. 

Como yo estoy en la universidad nos pedían hacer las pistas en computador, y en todo programa simulador que buscaba no encontraba el integrado para simularlo entonces me toco hacerlas pistas primero a mano con el esquemático a la vista y de allí pasarlas a ARES de Proteus manualmente. 

Apenas estoy haciéndole la carcasa con una de una fuente dañada de computador como se puede ver en una foto.

Aunque me está quedando como feíta pero de pronto con la pintura se ve más bonita.


----------



## Tacatomon

Se ve muy bien ese amplificador Blado, siempre me dan ganas de meter un amplificador pequeño enn una carcaza de fuente de PC pero nunca concreto Nada.

Saludos!!!


----------



## blado

gracias tacatomon, pero mirando me dieron ganas de copiar a rash en su idea de los altavoces para PC "sera que habra algun problema" este amplificador ha sido creado para uso en un automovil y tendre que comprar el transformador.

una pregunta que pena molestarte, tu crees que las pistas que le hice son muy pequeñas para 40W


----------



## Tacatomon

Para 40W esas pistas se ven bien. Si acaso puedes reforzar las pistas del voltaje del IC y la salida del altavoz Mejor.

Saludos!!!


----------



## blado

las pistas voltaje me quedan como grave, de pronto estañandolas, y las salidas de sonido creo que andan bien porque les puse un cable de automóvil numero 16 y asi creo que estará bien.
de todos modos muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## vansintoxicado

se ve muy bien ese amplificador azavalla, felicidades


----------



## joelexel

Hola amigos aca les dejo unas fotitos de mi creacion  es un *LM3886* dotado de una fuente que crea un punto medio virtual cortecia de Mnicolau, en este momento estamos tratando de hacerlo funcionar junto a fogonazo jeje no quiere prender el nene  y cuando le pongo señal de audio en la entrada el integrado hace un ruidito como si fuese un rele que abre y cierra pero muy despacio es el ruido y claramente por los parlantes no sale nada de nada, si por esas casualidades alguien pudiese ayudar muchas gracias!!!


----------



## mariano22

joelexel muy buen ampli...

ya que estamos y despues de mucho esfuerzo...
les presento mi primer gran amplificador de aprox. 20/25 watt con el *amplificador  TDA2040 *en modo simple y el *pre-amplificador con el TL072*... *ambos esquemas, de nuestro amigo mnicolau... Sonido y  calidad pura*

vale aclarar que todavia no tube tiempo de hacerle la serigrafia... pero por ahora me gusta mucho..

Ah! por cierto, tiene una salida de 5v(enchufe al lado del cable de 220v) desde el trafo del ampli, para alimentrar un diskman, sin gastar en pilas: invento muy practico...

espero sus comentarios!

un saludo!

PD: las puse en un .rar ya que sino devia achicarlas...


----------



## g.corallo

mariano22 dijo:


> joelexel muy buen ampli...
> 
> ya que estamos y despues de mucho esfuerzo...
> les presento mi primer gran amplificador de aprox. 20/25 watt con el *amplificador  TDA2040 *en modo simple y el *pre-amplificador con el TL072*... *ambos esquemas, de nuestro amigo mnicolau... Sonido y  calidad pura*
> 
> vale aclarar que todavia no tube tiempo de hacerle la serigrafia... pero por ahora me gusta mucho..
> 
> Ah! por cierto, tiene una salida de 5v(enchufe al lado del cable de 220v) desde el trafo del ampli, para alimentrar un diskman, sin gastar en pilas: invento muy practico...
> 
> espero sus comentarios!
> 
> un saludo!
> 
> PD: las puse en un .rar ya que sino devia achicarlas...




pero mostralo por adentro tambien


----------



## mariano22

todavia no tengo fotos del interior... en cuanto las tenga.. las subo...


----------



## matias_2008

hola amigo le quiero presentar mi ampli de 10+10 con el  tda 2004, lo mas raro de este anpli es que segun la hoja de datos consume como 3A yo lo tengo andando con una fuente de 12 1Amp. que habia echo para el cole y lo mas raro que estando al maximo apenas calienta un poco el integrado y el tranfo esta a temperatura normal.
tiene una calidad de sonido muy buena mueve 2 6x9 de 50 rms 200 pmpo.
cuando tenga tiempo lo voy a armar en una caja y le voy a poner un pre que me quedo de otro ampli que murio.


----------



## edwindj

muy buenos todos los amplificadores


----------



## mnicolau

Dejo unas fotos del Rotel terminado...






















Saludos


----------



## santiago61

MNicolau lo tuyo sin palabras... te felicito, te quedo muy bonito...se debe escuchar una maravilla, quisiera saber que haces con tantos amplificadores en tu casa, debes tener una estanteria llena ...anhelo ver terminado el amplificador para automovil, con tu fuente DC-DC, y ver que etapa de potencia vas a a utilizar para el mismo...saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mnicolau dijo:


> Dejo unas fotos del Rotel terminado...



Muy bonito, Mariano!

Aunque hay algunas cosas medio raras con el montaje de los PCB de los amplificadores...parece que están sin sujetar a nada..es así??
Otra pregunta: el pre del Rotel no tiene control de balance o vos no se lo has conectado?

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias, sujeté el disipador de los amplificadores al chasis con tornillos y los pcbs están sujetos al disipador a través de los transistores, quedó bien sujeto así y las placas son tan livianas que no ejercen presión en las soldaduras de los transistores (que además son 9 puntos de soldaduras). No podía poner el disipador en posición vertical como iría normalmente porque mide 5[cm] de alto el gabinete.

El pre sí tiene balance, pero yo no lo agregué. En las entradas tiene doble divisor de tensión, uno usado para el volumen y el otro, conectado al revés en ambas entradas, usado como balance.

PD: para el amplificador de auto, con la smps se me complicó un poco el tema del gabinete, estoy buscando ideas para ver cómo lo hago... para el ampli tenía ganas de probar 2 clase D de Eduardo.

Saludos


----------



## oscar5fg

Muy buenos todos, ojala pronto puda terminar el mio y subir fotos

  MNicolau la verdad que yo tambien sin palabras con lo tuyo, la verdad que se nota que te gusta lo que haces y le pones mucha pasion, veo donde pusiste esa fuente smps , la verdad que tambien me gusto mucho , hace tres dias que estoy a full ojeando cada tema relacionado los amplificadores y tengo que admtir que e aprendido mucho en estos dias gracias todos ustedes

  Suerte con todos los proyetos....


----------



## Helminto G.

mnicolau un placer ver completados tus proyectos, aun no me termina de agradar el cascaron de ese, bonito en todos aspectos amplificador, una pregunta asi va el ventilador? en diagonal, creo que se veria mejor con chapa de aluminio al frente


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias por los comentarios, lo del ventilador fue todo un tema, con 5[cm] de altura disponibles, no tenía muchas opciones. Así en diagonal aprovecha una toma lateral y circula el aire por debaje del disipador, saliendo por la rejilla superior. Por suerte cumple mejor de lo que esperaba, manteniendo a unos 55[ºC] la temperatura tanto de los amplis, como de los Trs principales de la fuente; en un día de 40[ºC] acá en Ceres.

Saludos


----------



## Roberto Calderón

hola mucahachos, alli les dejo estas imagenes de amplificador que hice en vacaciones ......la perfecta combinacion de un excelente sonido y alta potencia


----------



## santiago61

Les presento en esta oportunidad mi humilde cajon amplificado con el TDA 1562Q, con encendido remoto, no utilice filtro paso bajos , por que utilizo la salida de Sub Woofer del autoestereo con lo cual puedo controlar el corte de frecuencia de 80, 100 y 125 Hz y tambien descubri que puede manejar el volumen de dicha salida independientemente del volumen general del autoestero; para la conexion de la alimentacion utilice una ficha hembra de una fuente de pc, la verdad que me dio mucha satisfaccion verlo funcionar por que me costo dar en la tecla con los integrados (2 truchos previo a este me tocaron) , a pesar de verlo muy sencillo el proyecto me costo tiempo terminarlo por el tema de dinero,empece a comprar de a poco primero el woofer, despues arme la caja la cual algo vi de calculos para armarla pero creo que me quede corto con el volumen, pero no es para nada profesional, luego intentar hacer andar la etapa de potencia hasta que funciono, y bueno despues de tener todo probado toco ver de que manera sujetarlo en el interior etc...se lo ve sencillo pero cuesta, bueno no los aburro mas espero les guste....

PD: Estoy agradecido a Mariano (Mnicolau) por su diseño del PCB y por la ayuda que me brindo...mariano vos estas en todas!!!  te ganas el aprecio de todos aqui sos buena onda loco en serio....

Saludos...


----------



## JoniDf

Hola ! muy buenas fotos !muy bueno el rotel  y muy buena la compania de santiago61 en la f100 
Saludos


----------



## RORO

Mariano muy bueno tu trabajo , una pregunta logro reconocer casi todas las partes del ampli escepto la placa del costado izquierdo , la que contiene  los diodos, que funcion cumple

saluds


----------



## ricardodeni

impresionante mariano, quedó muy muy bueno ese ampli, te felicito.

saludos.


----------



## rash

No entro mucho ultimamente por mucho trabajo pero cuando entro veo muy bueno montajes, enhorabuena a todos.....
PD: mariano tiene que sonar muy bien ese amplificador... felicidades

saludos


----------



## cejas99

Felicitaciones Mariano, muy prolijo todo, espero que tengas un muy buen sonido.
Saludos


----------



## alexus

impecable mariano!!!

una critica constructiva, cambia esos autoroscantes porque te vas a rajar una mano...

je je je je

faltarian, led de saturacion, un vumetro elegante. 

asi como esta, me encanto.


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias gente... traté de mantener este lo más sobrio posible, sin demasiados agregados al frente, por eso no incorporé el vúmetro, aunque me quedé con las ganas de agregarle el de ezavalla con el peak-hold. Suena muy bien realmente.

RORO, la placa de la izquierda es un protector de parlantes, incluye retardo en el encendido y aproveché la placa para hacer allí el "earthing". (http://sound.westhost.com/earthing.htm)

Los autoroscantes son de terror  (comprobado ), pero es lo que hay por estos lugares... 

Santiago, excelente ese sub, qué tal anda? veo que no usaste ningún recubrimiento interno, tal vez podrías implementarlo también. Qué estéreo tenés? El mío (Pioneer 3050UB)si mal no recuerdo, no tenía para aumentar la ganancia sólo de esa salida....

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

Hola que tal.

Muy bonito el amplificador mariano, estoy por terminar uno casi igual que el tuyo, pero al mio le puse algunas cosas mas.

Tiene 4 amplificadores, 2 de ellos estan en puente para un subwoofer, y los otros dos son estereo.
Tiene tambien coneccion con delay de 3 segundos y desconeccion inmediata cuando apagas el amplificador. 
Tiene un ecualizador de 7 bandas para los 2 canales en estereo, tiene los filtros 2.1 posteados por Ezavalla, la fuente conmutada topologia push-pull. y el inversor de señal para los 2 amplificadores del subwoofer.

Aqui les dejo una foto del proyecto casi por terminar.


----------



## Fabiandp

Mnicolau,  excelente amplificador armaste, se ve muy prolijo! Hasta parece comercial. Felicidades!

Luisgrillo, se ve poderoso ese amplificador!


----------



## RORO

MARIANO
este retardo que le colocaste al ampli evita los pops que que escuchan en los parlantes al encenderlo?  esa tierra sirve como filtro de impurezas de la red electrica o protege a la persona en caso que la electricidad del ampli se pase al chasis de este en caso de un corto ?

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Exacto, el retardo de parlantes evita ese pico al encender el ampli (aunque el Rotel no los presenta )

En el link tenés muy bien explicado los beneficios del "earthing", pero sí, entre otras cosas colocar el chasis a tierra de la instalación, te previene de una posible electrocución. Ojo, no sirve de muchosi el toma corriente no tiene la tierra físicamente conectada. 

Luis, tremendo 2.1 te estás armando! Muy bueno...

Saludos


----------



## Luis1342

ohhhh.que buenos proyectos,es un deleite verlos ya en fases finales o ya terminados,felicidades a todos,disfruten mucho de sus equipos!


----------



## borislozano07

les traere las foto, por si no me creen.


----------



## mnicolau

borislozano07 dijo:


> les traere las foto, por si no me creen.



Al parecer has entendido mal, no fue que nadie te creyó, simplemente que contaste un relato en lugar de colocar las fotos del mismo, en un post llamado "fotos de amplificadores..."

Saludos


----------



## blasidalen

Hola este es mi actual proyecto,está provisional para probarlo,falta on transformador,condensadores y acondicionar todo.Quería terminarlo antes de subir las fotos,pero la cosa va para largo y he decidido mostrarlo así.Es de 200w por canal.Los disipadores de los draivers los he sobredimensionado mucho,no calientan nada.Encuanto tenga ocasión de determinarlo y "adecentarlo" subo el resultado. Un saludo.
(Tube que ponerlo en zip sinó no caben las fotos.)


----------



## borislozano07

hola amigos yo también realice mi sistema 5.1 dolby surround . no es tan extravagante como los otros pero suena perfectamente bien, y tiene un bajo rico. como pueden ver son parlantes pequeños de 3,4 y 6.5" que es el sub woofer


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola Boris, muy interesante el equipito, un poco desprolijo pero bien. Me parece a mí o usaste una caja de cartón para el gabinete del amplificador? Por curiosidad, el fan mete aire al amplificador… que ventila? Y por donde sale el aire caliente de dentro del gabinete?
Salu2


----------



## palomo

Y no solo para el amplificador, yo tambien puedo observar que unos bafles estan echos con este material tambien,  jajaja buen reciclado amigo.

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G.

mi primer amplificador por rapidez estaba en una caja de galletas, cuando pude hacer su gabinete mis amigos me reclamaron y tube que acomodar el gabinete dentro de la caja de galletas, pero esta ves mas resistente asi que cuando veo gabinetes como estos no jusgo nada, buen ampli, me gusta la central


----------



## luisgrillo

mi primer amplificador estaba pero adentro de una caja de celular  de veras se rieron de mi amplificador , tenia una distorcion por cruse horrible, por que el circuito era un amplificador 741 con la salida conectada a 2 transistores complementarios sin mas circuiteria


----------



## Luis1342

jeje el primero que arme estaba al aire,era con un tda1554q y para escuchar música me ponia a acomodar las arañas para escuchar la música
saludos!


----------



## mariano22

Bueno gente aca les dejo las fotos de mi TDA2040 con pre TL072... que ya habia posteado antes pero estas tienen 2 fotos del interior...

Espero sus comentarios

un saludo!


----------



## borislozano07

El pose una redendija en la parte superior derecha que sale el aire caliente, de todos modos los integrados no se calientan tanto. También le puedo incrementar la velocidad al fan y la tapa se levanta automática por ser tan liviana. Y si la caja es de cartón, lo quise realizar así por que  me gusta reciclar, y por si no lo notas también las cajas de los parlantes son de cartón y suenan perfectamente igual que como si estuviera en plástico así que no tengo nada que envidiar. Gracias.

Gracias hermano me gusta ayudar al planeta.


----------



## ibdali

en verdad las cajas de carton suenan bastante bien, el tema es cuando le metes un parlante grande..........


----------



## kilermenjose

Bueno aqui estoy yo mostrando mi ampli con un TDA1519 de 6+6.. La verdad no es gran cosa, pero me sirve de algo..

Este lo tengo terminado desde hace un buen tiempo, pero no habia subido las fotos..


EDIT: Todo lo del ampli lo saque de F.E.


----------



## Derhund

Mi aporte del ultimo diseño 

Saludos.


----------



## electroandres

geniales los ampli... mi primer ampli lo arme en una caja para isopos, era uno con dos transistores creo que uno pnp y otro npn... taba todo en uno... con parlante incluido en la caja... sonaba medio feo con sonido metalico, pero me enamore... lo use durante 3 o 4 meses y despues se me rompio y ni daba arrelgarlo


----------



## Helminto G.

@Derhund te faltan tornillos? je je bueno tu ampli


----------



## Luis1342

ohh que padre(bonito)diseño,se ve que es de poder ese ampli,buen trabajo
felicidades!


----------



## oscarcito_ale

luisgrillo dijo:


> fuente conmutada topologia push-pull. y el inversor de señal para los 2 amplificadores del subwoofer.


 

Hola luis sera que tenes los diagramas de la fuente conmutada y del inversor de señal para el modo bridge y del circuito de retardo de encendido y desconexion. Saludos Y gracias


----------



## masqueduro

Hola, aquí os dejo las fotos de un amplificador de construyasuvideorokcola.com, exactamente un STK4192 de 50W por canal. Es un montaje muy sencillo y que funciona a la primera. Me decidí por él porque tenía por casa un trafo de 24v sin toma central y esta me pareció una buena aplicación para emplearlo. Después metí todo en la carcasa de un vídeo VHS que tenía averiado y le puse un pequeño frontal de aluminio. No pude cubrir todo el frontal porque no me llegaba, así que me las ingenié para poner unas pequeñas rejillas laterales que al final me sirven de ventilación, ya que a la parte trasera le coloqué un ventilador que extrae el aire de todo el conjunto.

Aprovecho el hilo para lanzaros una pregunta, ¿este tipo de fuente va bien con cualquier amplificador y así no tener que buscar trafos con toma central?

Me sirvió bien la práctica y fué bastante económico, alrededor de 15 euros, sin valorar el transformador claro.

Espero que os guste.

Manuel
Huelva-España


----------



## rodr0

very very very bonito masqueduro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! la verdad, te ha quedado MUUUUUYYYY BUENOOOO. mis felicitaciones por tener ese tacto


----------



## masqueduro

Gracias Rodr0, ahora estoy con otro proyecto sacado de la misma pagima web, un amplificador de 400w rms que tiene muy buena pinta; cuando lo tenga pondré también unas fotos

Saludos


----------



## g.corallo

masqueduro dijo:


> Gracias Rodr0, ahora estoy con otro proyecto sacado de la misma pagima web, un amplificador de 400w rms que tiene muy buena pinta; cuando lo tenga pondré también unas fotos
> 
> Saludos



de que pagina lo has sacado construyasuvideorockola??


----------



## masqueduro

El enlace es este: http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_e_amp1.php

Un saludo


----------



## zeta_bola_1

hola masqueduro, hay un post de ampli de construyasu...


----------



## borislozano07

hola amigo como conectaste el transformador, si en el diagrama te pide una fuente simétrica de +36-0-36 para su correcto funcionamiento.


----------



## Electronec

Saludos Juan José,

El ampli no se que tal sonará, pero el aspecto es un poco chapucero para enseñarlo con tanto "circo" en el foro.

Saludos.


----------



## masqueduro

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> hola masqueduro, hay un post de ampli de construyasu...




Hola, no se si había un post sobre esta página, pero el proyecto lo saqué de la web oficial y en el foro sólo puse las fotos.

Un saludo


----------



## borislozano07

Bueno aquí están las fotos. Espero que les guste. por cierto voy a reemplazar el tda2030 por tda2009a que genera 30W en 6 ohm para que el parlante este completo y suene mas fuerte.


----------



## Juan Jose

Electronec dijo:


> Saludos Juan José,
> 
> El ampli no se que tal sonará, pero el aspecto es un poco chapucero para enseñarlo con tanto "circo" en el foro.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hola que tal. A que amplificador te referis?

Un saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## jose18

luisgrillo dijo:


> Que tal compañeros, pues aqui le sdejo unas fotos de el ampli ROTEL posteado por mnicolau, suena exelente y tiene una potencia muy buena.
> 
> Me esta moviendo un bajo de 10' en paralelo con 2 bocinas de 35Wrms en serie
> 
> El disipador quedo un poco chico, le pondre despues uno mas grande y lo hare en estereo =).
> 
> Este ampli lo estoy alimentando con una SMPS propia.



 que potencia da este ampli me podrias oasar el diagrama electrico. te lo agradeceria mucho.



mnicolau dijo:


> Dejo unas fotos del Rotel terminado...
> 
> 
> Saludos



hola te quedo muy bien este ampli sera que me puedas pasar el diagrama electrico del amplificador te lo agradeceria mucho.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Jose, no usaste el buscador parece, ponés Rotel y te sale el post con toda la info...

Saludos


----------



## Electronec

Mil disculpas Juan José....

   por la calificaión negativa sobre tus trabajos; me confundí de persona.
   Los trabajos que espones están geniales.

Perdón y saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose

Electronec dijo:


> Mil disculpas Juan José....
> 
> por la calificaión negativa sobre tus trabajos; me confundí de persona.
> Los trabajos que espones están geniales.
> 
> Perdón y saludos.


 
No hay problemas electronec! La verdad que no entendia de que hablabas porque ademas no tengo muchos trabajos subidos al foro. 
vale la aclaracion igual

saludos y suerte en los tuyos.

Juan Jose


----------



## rash

..hoy me han pasado este pequeño amplificador de 2x20W para que intente arreglarlo, se trata de un amplificador en clase T con el circuito integrado TA2020, la verdad es que es muy compacto y versatil, por eso lo subo para que lo veais (no quería abrir un tema nuevo y como éste va de fotos...)... (mi opinión es que este amplificador no es muy bueno, pero....)

saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

no se si sea bueno, pero bonito si se ve


----------



## megas

rash dijo:


> uff megas no veas que trabajo... enhorabuena
> 
> ..hoy me han pasado este pequeño amplificador de 2x20W para que intente arreglarlo, se trata de un amplificador en clase T con el circuito integrado TA2020, la verdad es que es muy compacto y versatil, por eso lo subo para que lo veais (no quería abrir un tema nuevo y como éste va de fotos...)... (mi opinión es que este amplificador no es muy bueno, pero....)
> 
> saludos


gracias te agradesco

lo que es chistoso en ese amplificador es que el que se supone debe ser el chasis y disipador de calor nada mas sirve para cubrir, y el ic en si se calienta totalmente dentro , sin corriente de aire o salida alguna de calor.
y si..debo comprar una buena camara , mis imagenes estan muy feas.


----------



## leop4

rash dijo:


> uff megas no veas que trabajo... enhorabuena
> 
> ..hoy me han pasado este pequeño amplificador de 2x20W para que intente arreglarlo, se trata de un amplificador en clase T con el circuito integrado TA2020, la verdad es que es muy compacto y versatil, por eso lo subo para que lo veais (no quería abrir un tema nuevo y como éste va de fotos...)... (mi opinión es que este amplificador no es muy bueno, pero....)
> 
> saludos



Rash de que hablas? es un Lepai. yo me compre uno hace 2 años para el auto y todavia lo tengo jaja.


----------



## rash

bueno lo del disipador creo que tiene suficiente puesto que es un clase T (una especie de clase D pero con lazo de realimentación distinta, entre otras..) y su rendimiento es muy alto, por eso ese pequeño disipador.... es bonito y compacto...
...este tipo de amplificadores es muy sensible a la variación de cargas conectada...

saludos


----------



## Electronec

Hola Juan José

Aqui expongo un amplificador para guitarra eléctrica de dos canales de entrada y 55W de potencia de salida.

No es mucha potencia, pero para tocar en casa suena demasiado.

La calidad es buenísima y el montaje del circuito es super sencillo funcionando a la primera.

LLevo poco tiempo en el foro y es el primer trabajo que expongo....si a alguien le interesa este montaje .............

Saludos.


----------



## osk_rin

se ve muy bonito tu amplificador "electronec"

y supongo que se ha de escuchar muuy bien 


un gran saludo! 


Pd: yo trabajo en el nuevo gabinete para mi sinclair


----------



## Electronec

Gracias osk_rin,

exáctamente que es tu nuevo sinclair,


----------



## rash

Muy buen trabajo, electronec, me gusto lo de la placa pintada... y el acabado se ve muy profesional..

enhorabuena...  y que lo disfrutes.

saludos


----------



## osk_rin

electronec. disculpa veo que no estas muy familiarizado con el foro

el sinclair es un pequeño amplificador y anterior mente había posteado unas fotos de el aqui en el mismo hilo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fotos-amplificadores-hechos-casa-13123/index20.html  ahí esta mi sinclair.

actualmente le hago un nuevo gabinete jeje


----------



## mnicolau

Muy buenas esas placas electronec, una sóla cosa.. en el divisor de frecuencias, nunca hay que colocar las bobinas en el mismo plano, debés colocarlas a 90º una de otra, para tratar de evitar el acoplo entre ambas.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

muy bien lo de mnicolau, lo leí hace rato y así lo aprendí.
Justamente para que no se acoplen magneticamente entre las dos.

Creo que en circuitos de radio (donde siempre llevan bobinas) también se debe respetar esto y más aún, ya que son muchísimos más los Hertz que se trabajan en uno del tipo que en un amplificador de audio, por mas respuesta en frecuencia que tenga...
Siempre a 90°

Saludos.


----------



## rash

Aquí hay un video de un amplificador a válvulas que monte hace unos meses..

saludos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1BgkNBIPpY


----------



## Cacho

Había visto las fotos que pusiste de ese y sí, es un muy lindo animalito el que armaste.
Felicitaciones de nuevo Rash.


----------



## rash

Cacho dijo:


> Había visto las fotos que pusiste de ese y sí, es un muy lindo animalito el que armaste.
> Felicitaciones de nuevo Rash.



...gracias cacho, como siempre tan atento..

saludos cordiales


----------



## Electronec

Genial Rash auténtico y con un acabado bonito...enhorabuena!!!

Saludos.


----------



## Lord Chango

Hola a todos! Les dejo unas fotitos de mi pequeña "consola potenciada", bien casera, como debe ser. Hace un año que arranqué, siempre buscando y buscando por el foro, por lo tanto, acá mismo debería terminar. 

Si bien no la tengo terminada al 100% (faltan los detalles finales), ya no me aguanto, la quiero probar a lo que dé! En su interior tiene 4 amplificadores LM3886, enfriados por unos disipadores de Pentium, con sus respectivos ventiladores (recomendable por el precio, AR$ 8 cada uno), un trafo de 17+17v 10A, y dos plaquetas preamplificadoras con entrada de micrófono y de línea, más control de tonos y balance. Ésta última la saqué del foro, aunque rehice toda la plaqueta. No bien la tenga funcionando, le voy a agregar un compresor de micrófono por canal, que subí al foro hace un tiempo.

El único problema que tengo hasta ahora, es que hay un ruido en los parlantes, que obviamente es problema de interferencia porque aumenta conforme se aumenta el volumen, aunque todavia no pude identificar si es debido a falta de filtrado o a la cercanía con el trafo (los ventiladores no son porque los desconecté y no pasó nada).

Les dejo un par de fotitos. 

PD: a los cables los acomodé lo mejor que pude, pero...

Saludos!


----------



## mariano22

muy buena consola-ampli lord chango!

el tema del ruido pienso en 2 cosas posibles..

De cuanto es el filtrado por rama?
Mandaste GND a la parte metalica del gabinete?? (muy importante eso)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------una pregunta el trafo cuanto lo pagaste??

un saludo!


----------



## Lord Chango

Hola mariano22, el trafo lo pagué unos 200 pesos, hace unos 6 meses mas o menos.

En cuanto al filtrado, tiene 4x2200uF, 1x3300uF y 1x100nF por rama, me habré quedado corto con éste último? Al chasis no lo conecté a masa porque me pareció "al cuete", es aluminio, y muy fino, casi un papel. Lo que sí voy a mandar a masa es la tapa metálica que puse delante del trafo, es una tapa de fuente de pc, mañana si me hago un tiempo pruebo a ver que onda.

Saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

Primero que todo felicitaciones por tu proyecto!!!! 
Yo estoy en algo parecido.

Te comento que es la solucion a tu problema casi seguro porque yo arme un amplificador de guitarra y microfono (el de tupolev) con un TDA2030 y hasta que no cenecté la masa finita del portafolios (igiual al tuyo) tenia un ruido como de alterna pero de unos 100 hz mas o menos que se fue COMPLETAMENTE al conectar en UN SOLO PUNTO LA PANTALLA DEL GABINETE CON LA MASA DEL CIRCUITO.

Pruebalo y nos comentas pero seguro que te mejorará.

Saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Seeep....lo que también implica cambiar los jacks de entrada por otros con "rosca" de plástico para aislarlos del metal de la caja.


----------



## Tacatomon

Comprobado por mí al 100% con mi ultimo amplificador... Con decirles que cuando llegó, la masa la de los parlantes la tomaba del chasis...

Ahora, con masa distribuida en estrella y los jacks aislados de chasis, no se nota cuando esta encendida.

Saludos!!!


----------



## chacarock

hola Lord Chango, el disipador de que modelo de pentium, pagaste ARS $8   ?
   los que yo consigo me salen 30 pesos mas o menos
Genial tu consola, tiene algun nombre o es un estilo, el de poner consolas en maletines?

saludos


----------



## Lord Chango

chacarock dijo:


> ...tiene algun nombre o es un estilo, el de poner consolas en maletines?


 
Si, es la "MALETRÓNICA", última moda, jaja.

Ahora en serio, no se a Juan José, pero a mi me pareció más facil comprar un maletín, que no es tan caro, antes que ponerme a armar una caja, o comprarla, dealgún otro tipo de chapa. Primero tenía todo eso armado adentro de un gabinete de PC viejo, pero era muy engorroso, así que me inliné por el maletín, que dicho sea de paso, no fue idea mia, ya lo ví por ahi en el foro.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. Tampoco fue idea mia!!! Yo lo saque del foro y en realidad es un amplificador para un amigo y como me dijo que tenia un maletin que no usaba y yo habia visto en el foro un mixer le comente y le gusto la idea. Termiando y probado le gusto mas y lo tiene andando asique vienvenido sea las ideas de los compañeros del foro.

Creo que se denomina SINERGIA.

Bueno, saludos y si tienen un maletin aprovechenlo que anda perfecto para estos proyectos.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Cacho

El original, si mal no recuerdo, es una consola potenciada con unos STK que hizo Rash. Por lo menos no lo había visto antes en al foro (insisto: Si la memoria no me falla).

Saludos y muy lindo el maletín mezclador.


----------



## mariano22

chee cacho aca esta el ampli de rash del que decias_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/112458/ _ 
un saludo


----------



## Lord Chango

Gracias Cacho, y sí, ése que decís es el amplificador que había visto.

Bueno, volviendo al problema de ruido que tengo, conecté el chasis a masa y no hubo cambios apreciables, aunque pude sacar dos cosas mas: una, el ruido es constante, a pesar de lo que me había parecido antes, o sea, por mas que suba o baje el volumen, así que no creo que sea el pre. Otra es que parece ir fluctuando lentamente la frecuencia. Serán los ventiladores de los disipadores? Parece más lógico, porque estaría afectando directamente a los amplificadores.

Quizás deberia probar con cables mallados...

Bueno, mañana será otro día, pero no un día cualquiera! Mañana le meto volumen a ver como se comporta...

Buenas noches y saludos a todos!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

hacarock, esos disipadores se me hacen que eran para epntium 2, de ahi lo baratos, supongo.

un maletin de esos esta un poco mas de 100 pesos, si mandas a hacer una caja como corresponde no creo quqe te salga mas barato, no??

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> un maletin de esos esta un poco mas de 100 pesos, si mandas a hacer una caja como corresponde no creo quqe te salga mas barato, no??



Veamos un ejemplo:

Un frente de aluminio de 42x12cm x 3mm sale mas o menos $30.00 (o $22 si lo hacés de 2mm), las cuatro patas de goma con los tornillos para sujetarlas valen $3.50, el cuerpo hecho de chapa...depende el tamaño y otras cosas NON-SANCTAS que suele hacer los que trabajan en esos lugares, pero calculale unos $50.00 (y puede ser menos, depende del espesor de la chapa y por ende del peso del laterío) para un cuerpo de 10x41x25cm completamente desmontable, plegado y listo (son 6 piezas).
A esto hay que sumarle el costo del antioxido (creo $10 el cuarto litro) y la pintura, que vale como $25.00 un areosol de los grandes y que te alcanza para dos o mas cajas, ponele $20 en pintura para una caja mas algunos tornillos para armarla y un pincelito para poner el antioxido.
El total te dá sobre los $120 o un poco menos (calculo que sobre $100 estaría bien).

Claro que hay que sumarle el laburo de armarla, diseñarla y ajustarla...pero eso es lo más lindo


----------



## Electronec

Genial, funcional y facil de transportar, enhorabuena....

Respecto a lo del ruido, ahy le has dado con probar con cableado mallado.
Ten en cuenta que tienes muchos puentes entre el ampli y los jacks de entrada y entre el ampli y los circuitos de ecualizadores y balance. Cada puente de cable capta un poco de ruido y el ampli.............lo amplifica. Si no se elimina todo mejorará mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## rash

Cacho dijo:


> El original, si mal no recuerdo, es una consola potenciada con unos STK que hizo Rash. Por lo menos no lo había visto antes en al foro (insisto: Si la memoria no me falla).
> 
> Saludos y muy lindo el maletín mezclador.


 

correcto cacho, la idea se me ocurrió cuando vi una consola mezcladora profesional en una caja con la misma terminación que la maleta de herramientas..... ese mismo día visite una gran superfie comercial de ferretería y me topé con el maletín que utilice para montar los STK.... sigo utilizandolo en todas las fiestas, es compacto y muy comodo de transportar y utilizar... lo aconsejo, aunque no sea el gabinete optimo para un equipo hifi...   ah¡¡ la maleta me salió por 10 € (con patas, asas y terminación) creo que es una muy buena opción...

abrazos....


----------



## chacarock

son geniales chicos, gracias por sus respuesta, gracias EZA por el presupuesto, 

una consulta, estos maletines, son de madera por lo que vi en el de lod chango, por fuera tienen matal? (aluminio o algo) por lo del ruido que mensiona lord, simpre son mejores los gabinetes metalicos verdad?

saludos


----------



## Cacho

Menos mal... la memoria no se me terminó de arruinar 
Ya me está pasando mucho eso de llegar a un lugar donde tenía que hacer algo y olvidarme de qué era. ¡Quiero vacaciones! (de nuevo).

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

quiubo!!
 aca les dejo fotitos de mi amplisito con dos 2003 que me encontre en un tianguis y se me ocurrio ponerle un pre que me encontre en una placa de unidad de cd, lo meti en un gabinete muy mono y pa no desentonar su par de minikarlson 3", la idea es hacer un mini rack con un analizador de espectro con ecualisador 5 bandas en otro modulo y un lector de usb en otro pero estos dos ultimos los hare cuando vuelva a quedarme sin chamba
un saludo, tengan la bondad de ser felizes


----------



## Tacatomon

Helminto G. dijo:


> quiubo!!
> aca les dejo fotitos de mi amplisito con dos 2003 que me encontre en un tianguis y se me ocurrio ponerle un pre que me encontre en una placa de unidad de cd, lo meti en un gabinete muy mono y pa no desentonar su par de minikarlson 3", la idea es hacer un mini rack con un analizador de espectro con ecualisador 5 bandas en otro modulo y un lector de usb en otro pero estos dos ultimos los hare cuando vuelva a quedarme sin chamba
> un saludo, tengan la bondad de ser felizes



Impresionante!!!. Sencillo pero completo...


----------



## Nimer

Muy lindo el ampli Helminto!
Le falta el sub ahora! 

Ay, si me sobrara algún trafo...


----------



## Helminto G.

sub?, con esas karlson? no es tan nesesario 
porcierto olvide mencionar, que solo gaste en la pintura, el reciclado deja!!


----------



## Electronec

Enhorabuena Helminto.....

buén equipo has armado.

Saludos.


----------



## rash

muy bonito enhorabuena.........


----------



## Quercus

Bonito y muy original
Saludos


----------



## leaseba

Hola gente del foro, aqui les dejo mi amp casero totalmente, exepto los paneles traseros y delanteros que fueron echo con laser. Tiene 5 canales de 100w 8ohms y 1 para subwoofer de mayor potencia (el cual estoy queriendo hacer).  Mas adelante se les intereza les paso pics del interior. Saludos


----------



## Nimer

Está precioso!
Pero exijo una foto del interior para ver esos 6 canales!

Felicitaciones por el trabajo!


----------



## Lord Chango

Excelente laburo leaseba! Eso si que es es un trabajo de calidad! Felicitaciones.


----------



## leaseba

De nada muchachos...mañana posteo el interior y con sus respectivas partes y componentes. Ahora estoy por ponerme a arreglar unas pc ya que soy tec en informatica y vivo de esto. Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G.

lasser!! y yo partiendome el alma con mi dremel, caray lo que es saber


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bueno ese ampli! donde hiciste cortar los paneles? Sos de Santa Fe Capital?

Yo pido las fotos del interior también...

Saludos


----------



## leaseba

Hola nicolau si es con laser...no ay error de perfeccion. Yo tengo la maquina para hacer eso. Es simple, vos hacer el dibujo de los paneles o lo que se te ocurra cortar en corel y listo. La maquina lo hace todo!!!! es genial. Ya que varios me pidieron las fotos...las pongo en un rato asi ven mi laburito. Todabia no esta 100% terminado les aclaro gente. 

Antes de prenderlo se activa el delay y la proteccion. La luz naranja indica el delay o el mal funcionamiento del amp. Luego si esta todo bien pasando los 3 seg aprox. se pone en azul el cual indica que esta todo OK! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQ_o8cm5FGA

Fotos del interior como me habian pedido.

Encendido y todo OK






Indicador de Temp sacado de un gabinete de PC! buena idea no ? 






Vista general






Vista trasera donde se aprecia el gran cooler y que esta diseñado para que flulla el aire mas rapido..como podran ver el cooler del panel delantero (azul con led de alto brillo) deja entrar el aire y corre en linea hacia los disipadores de procesadores para un mejor rendimiento, en el cual lo pueden apreciar en el medidor de temp del panel delantero.






Fuente de PC ATX para coolers, leds y protectores.






Vista del cooler grande y de los amp lm3886 miniaturizados para que entren 2 por cada disipador 






Protectores y delay, aquí solo ay 2 porque los 4 restantes los voy a poner despues 







Y por ultimo el amp del subwoofer con 2 TDA7294 en paralelo, el cual estoy totalmente  ya que no da la potencia que tendria que dar. y eso que le doy mas voltaje (38+38 con 5A). Un lm3886 tira mas que este. Nose porque. Por este motivo es que estoy queriendo hacer otro amp pero con lm3886 o ver que puede ser el motivo que no tira los w que tendria que dar.







Bueno gente, lo que me faltaria es poner los protectores y ver el tema del amp del sub y quedaria todo OK y tendria un sistema 5.1 para poder conectarlo a la salida de un DVD o en mi caso..la PC!  tambien me resta hacer uno de 2 canales mas por separado ya que la compu mia tiene 7.1 y los quiero utilizar.! 






Saludos!


----------



## leaseba

Me olvidaba. hace 1 año atras tambien tenia echo este con un stk4142...funcionana y se escuchaba muy lindo el loco! pero un dia sin querer hice un corto y se quemo el integrado  jaja! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPUAmVwiZ98


----------



## osk_rin

"leaseba"  
Muy bueno el amplificador  
te ha quedado muy bueno  ya quisiera tener dinero como mara hacer un amplificador asi jeje 

gracias por tomarte la molestia de subir fotos de tu reacion , veo que esta hecho en gran parte de madera el gabinete, yo tambien los hago de madera porque es o que tengo a la mano y gratisss! jeje le tomo "prestada" un poco a mi padre de su carpinteria jaja yo estoy proximo a terminar un nuevo gabinete para mi amplificador en cuanto lo tenga terminado subo unas fotos 

un gran saludo y nuevamente que buen trabajo el tuyo


----------



## zeta_bola_1

lindo ampli, lo unico que veo feito es el cableado interior

saludos


----------



## leaseba

Gracias osk_rin! espero tus pics!


----------



## crazysound

Derhund dijo:


> Mi aporte del ultimo diseño
> [...Fotos...]
> Saludos.


 Hola Derhund, que bien te quedó, parece ser de gran power. Qué circuito es?
Saludos..


----------



## Dano

leaseba dijo:


> Y por ultimo el amp del subwoofer con 2 TDA7294 en paralelo, el cual estoy totalmente  ya que no da la potencia que tendria que dar. y eso que le doy mas voltaje (38+38 con 5A). Un lm3886 tira mas que este. Nose porque. Por este motivo es que estoy queriendo hacer otro amp pero con lm3886 o ver que puede ser el motivo que no tira los w que tendria que dar.



Paralelo o Bridge? No es lo mismo 

S2


----------



## leaseba

Lord Chango dijo:


> Hola a todos! Les dejo unas fotitos de mi pequeña "consola potenciada", bien casera, como debe ser. Hace un año que arranqué, siempre buscando y buscando por el foro, por lo tanto, acá mismo debería terminar.
> 
> Si bien no la tengo terminada al 100% (faltan los detalles finales), ya no me aguanto, la quiero probar a lo que dé! En su interior tiene 4 amplificadores LM3886, enfriados por unos disipadores de Pentium, con sus respectivos ventiladores (recomendable por el precio, AR$ 8 cada uno), un trafo de 17+17v 10A, y dos plaquetas preamplificadoras con entrada de micrófono y de línea, más control de tonos y balance. Ésta última la saqué del foro, aunque rehice toda la plaqueta. No bien la tenga funcionando, le voy a agregar un compresor de micrófono por canal, que subí al foro hace un tiempo.
> 
> El único problema que tengo hasta ahora, es que hay un ruido en los parlantes, que obviamente es problema de interferencia porque aumenta conforme se aumenta el volumen, aunque todavia no pude identificar si es debido a falta de filtrado o a la cercanía con el trafo (los ventiladores no son porque los desconecté y no pasó nada).
> 
> Les dejo un par de fotitos.
> 
> PD: a los cables los acomodé lo mejor que pude, pero...
> 
> Saludos!



Hola Lord Chango! muy bueno tu proyecto!! te felicito. Yo hice uno muy parecido con el mismo integrado y la verdad es muy potentoso! jaja! te dejo el link asi le echas un vistazo _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fotos-amplificadores-hechos-casa-13123/index36.html#post275321_

Exitos!



Dano dijo:


> Paralelo o Bridge? No es lo mismo
> 
> S2




Te paso el circuito del cual lo saque y lo hice http://maryus17.freeservers.com/photo4.html



zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> lindo ampli, lo unico que veo feito es el cableado interior
> 
> saludos


Hola  zeta, no esta terminado todavia...cuando lo este al 100% ahi posteo


----------



## Dano

leaseba dijo:


> Hola Lord Chango! muy bueno tu proyecto!! te felicito. Yo hice uno muy parecido con el mismo integrado y la verdad es muy potentoso! jaja! te dejo el link asi le echas un vistazo _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fotos-amplificadores-hechos-casa-13123/index36.html#post275321_
> 
> Exitos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Te paso el circuito del cual lo saque y lo hice http://maryus17.freeservers.com/photo4.html
> 
> 
> Hola  zeta, no esta terminado todavia...cuando lo este al 100% ahi posteo



Claro en el esquema dice bridge (puente) que no es lo mismo que paralelo, es un error conecptual 

S2


----------



## david2009

yo voy a hacer el de 8 canales de 100 watt.por que es para la PC. Resien voy por 2 canales pero esperen.


----------



## PEBE

Dios, cuantos watts y yo con un pequeño amplificador LM386 jeje, debo hacer algo!!


----------



## Juan Jose

Dano dijo:


> Claro en el esquema dice bridge (puente) que no es lo mismo que paralelo, es un error conecptual
> 
> S2


 
Sin animo de discutir y con el objetivo  de dar el ejemplo, *S2* no seria saludos? Por lo de chat no? 

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## rash

Bonito amplificador *leaseba, *felicitaciones


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola a todos. !! Bueno, aca despues de un tiempito colciendo con algunas fotos de dos equipitos terminados:

El primero es una consolita potenciada con entrada de 2 microfonos y linea mezcladas con el unico objetivo de amplificar la salida de auriculares de un radiograbador y poder hablar por los microfonos todo junto. (pedido de un jardin de infantes). 
Bueno, la descripcion es muy basica: una fuente estandar con trafo - puente - filtro y regulador LM338K.
Un mezclador cuyo PCB lo rediseñe para que sea con potes rotativos pero es el MISMO que subio Tupolev (gracias) y un amplificador que tenia de esos de moto, de 2 x 11 watts rms con poca distorsion o 2 x 20wrms con el 10%. (es a base de TA8210). Debajo se ven los baflecitos correspondientes en en mdf 12mm, proteados y pintados, woofer de 6.5 generico, medio AIWA de 1.1/2´´ tweeter domo. 

saludos y suerte 

Juan Jose


----------



## Cacho

A eso le llamo ser práctico.
Simple, fácil de armar, efectivo y para un jardín de infantes... ¿Qué más se puede pedir? ¿Que esté bien presentado? También está 
Muy buena solución JJ.

Saludos

PS: Senon Audio me ha traído algunos "amorosos" recuerdos... Todos con olor a quemado. Usaban (quizá sigan usando) unos transistores malísimos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Practico sencillo y funcional. Excelente montaje Juan José!!! 

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Gracias chicos.!
Si quedo chiquito porque la verdad me pidieron algo chiquito, sino ya le colocaba vumetros, control de tonos, selectora para las entradas y que se yo que verdura mas,...... y solamente querian amplificar el grabador que no se escucha con el ruido de los nenes!!! y aparte si se podia hablar por unos microfonos que le habian regalado. Una ganga.

Respecto de SENON a mi me pasó lo mismo con una potencia, pero esta la desarme y me encotre con un circuito integrado ta8210 asique salvo que el IC sea malo, no deberia tener problemas. De todas maneras tengo una plaquetita con TDA7386 por si me lo devuelven en mal estado. Creo que no.

bueno, aprovecho y les subo unas fotos de un minimezclador para un autobus de viajes que necesitaba mezclar dos microfonos, escuchar radio el en la cabina mientras pasaba musica en el sistema trasero, queria mantener el estereo aveces en el sistema trasero y colocarlo en un espacio DIN estandar que tenia debajo del actual estereo. Bueno, la solucion paso por una gabeta antirrobo, acac en argentina se consiguen por unos 15 dolares mas o menos y dentro del gabinete plastico que contendria el supuesto estereo le coloque la circuiteria.
1 mezclador de 2 lineas + 2 microfonos (placa de Tupolev modificada, anda excelente)
1 vumetro led a base de lm3915
1 amplificador de 4 canales a base de TDA7386
1 pre amplificador a base de TDA1524
y quedo un equipito compacto.
(esta especial para diseñar un PCB solo con todo esto y los potes al frente y ......)
bueno, basta de chachara y a ver las fotos.

Un abrazo

Juan Jose


----------



## rash

Enhorabuena Juan José por los montajes....
saludos


----------



## rodr0

envidio el tiempo y la paciencia de muchos por estos trabajos. 


juan jose, sos un trucho (na, va de onda al ampli para el jardin por el ampli no armado q*UE* le pusiste ahi )


----------



## Juan Jose

rodr0 dijo:


> envidio el tiempo y la paciencia de muchos por estos trabajos.
> 
> 
> juan jose, sos un trucho (na, va de onda al ampli para el jardin por el ampli no armado q*UE* le pusiste ahi )


 
 la verdad que tenes razon, !!!
pero el tiempo apremia aveces y es mas facil y caro  comprar algo enlatado y listo. Este lo tenia y como estaba justo de tiempo decidi sacrificarlo y bueno.

un abrazo y saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Electronec

Enhorabuena Juan Jose, de verdad, da gusto cada vez que expones tus montajes.

Saludos.


----------



## david2009

he aqui unas de mi practicas que  tuvieron exito .
primeras fotos del stk 086 de 70 watt. 

Lo tengo tirado en las cajas de amplificadores por que como no tengo el traformador no lo puedo usar al maximo.

y las otras es del lm3886 q se la banca con una fuente de 28+28 rectificada  da +-40 . 


Este tiene masilla por q*UE* avia una pata que estaba a punto de quebrarse. 24 peso me avia salido se llegaba a quebrar me moria jaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

david2009 dijo:


> he aqui unas de mi practicas que  tuvieron exito .
> primeras fotos del stk 086 de 70 watt.
> 
> Lo tengo tirado en las cajas de amplificadores *por que como no tengo el traformador no lo puedo usar al maximo*.



No solo no tenés transformador....tampoco tenés un disipador como la gente.


----------



## david2009

si no te preocupes que  esta puesto para probar para ver si funsionaba


----------



## Tavo

mmm... Yo veo todo eso muy desprolijo...
Apuesto que el STK y el LM3886 son falsos los dos. La masilla con que está pegado el LM... feo feo. La plaqueta está cortada torcida... El PCB por lo que veo lo hiciste a mano... Podrías hacerlo con algún soft, hay muchos...

Es conveniente que los componentes estén bien puestos en la placa, apoyándolos en la misma con el lugar indicado de los pines. Tratá de ser un poco mas prolijo...

Saludos.


----------



## PEBE

Aqui les dejo una imagen de un pequeño proyecto pero no por ello poco importante con un LM386
















Por cierto, a mi gusta hacer mis placas a mano igual solo que yo uso regla y plantillas, para darle mi toque.Saludos


----------



## david2009

no tengo impresora sino lo si q*UE* lo ago bien


----------



## Electronec

david2009 dijo:
			
		

> no tengo impresora sino lo si q lo ago bien



Animo poco apoco, la limpieza y el orden de los PCB´s es muy importante.

Saludos.


----------



## osk_rin

exacto, recuerdo mi primer placa jeje las soldaduras eran puros cacahuetes jaja y las pistas un un-asco y ni se-diga las perforaciones jeje aaa...... recuerdos 

ahora no me quedan muy chulas!! pero me quedan bien XD, la practica hace al maestro, 
saludos y hasta pronto..


----------



## mariano22

hola david2009!
No hay drama que las agas a mano, pero cuando descubras los soft como el pcb wizard que es el que yo uso, te vas a quedar impresionado por lo facil que se te hace... pero de una forma u otra, deberias hacer las esquinas a 45º y no a 90º, ya que con 45º es mas facil, que esa esquina sea perfectamente atacada con el percloruro...

UN saludo! y con la practica vas a ir mejorando tus resultados!


----------



## Tavo

Mas allá de la placa me refería yo. Está bien, puede que no tengas impresora.

Pero la forma de ubicar y soldar los componentes en la placa... deja que desear.. Tratá de ponerlos "pegados" (no con pegamento ni masilla) a la placa, y los agujeros que le hacés a la placa, que conicidan con los del componente.
La idea es que quede algo al estilo profesional. Bien hecho y con prolijidad...
Saludos y ánimo...


----------



## david2009

bueno ahora  suvo  uno q*UE* avia echo antes

este es uno con dos LM1875 20 w  . fue cuando resien enpesava.

a ya entendi lo de las esquinas a 45º.


----------



## Electronec

Ese PCB está muy bien pero la caja de palos...........Si la quieres hacer de madera, con unas tablitas enteras, mejor. Son económicas si las compras o las puedes reciclar...... conseguiras un mejor acabado. Que un circuito funcione es importante y que tenga un buen acabado, también.

Saludos y poco a poco.


----------



## rash

oye¡¡¡ que original lo de los palitos del médico... muy bien 
saludos


----------



## Lord Chango

Ja. Opino lo mismo, muy original la caja de palitos (de helado, si no me equivoco), me gustó la tapita corrediza.

Adeu.


----------



## osk_rin

jaja asi es muyy buena la de el gabinete con palitos de madera jaja como dijo "rash" muy original, eso me recordo a esto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/encontre-gabinete-nuevo-amplificador-32832/ 

hasta pronto


----------



## Electronec

Víendolo así, otra forma de ver las cosas.

Saludos.


----------



## david2009

jaja si es un desastre la caja de palitos de helado. 
aca suvo el q*UE* estaba  haciendo ayer  con el tda 7294.

es lo que se puede hacer sin impresora ajaj


----------



## Tavo

Me abstengo de opinar.
Saludos!!


----------



## PEBE

> exacto, recuerdo mi primer placa jeje las soldaduras eran puros cacahuetes jaja y las pistas un un-asco



De hecho cuando hice mi primera placa estaba tan emocionado que me esmere muchisimo, tanto que me tarde como una semana haciendola y jeje mi cautin no es de muy buena calidad asi que a veces las soldaduras igual me quedan como "cacahuates garapiñados" jeje.


----------



## arrivaellobo

Hola a todos! David2009 me has recordado con tus fotos que yo tambien tenía pendiente subir las mías del TDA7294. Por cierto, ¿el esquema que has hecho es con el TDA en bridge o en estereo?
La verdad es que el PCB me ha quedado hecho una guarrería, pero funciona bien 
Ahora me queda construirle el gabinete 
Un saludo


----------



## Electronec

David2009, ten cuidado con las placas de doble cara. He observado que te han quedado restos de cobre en la cara no hutil.
No hace falta que te digamos nada, solo es un matiz.

PD: Respecto a la caja de madera, ten cuidado con los disipadores de calor, no salga ardiendo.

Saludos.....


----------



## david2009

a el mio no es bridgue nunca me salen de ese modo .

si  quedo un poco de cobre del lado  de arriba, no se salio y we lo deje asi por que ya lo abia hecho, aparte el asido ya  estaba viejo y no se comia el cobre facil tardo media hora en terminarse.

ahora tengo pensado hacer tres  placas mas,  para ponerlo en un gabinete que se logra ver  en las primeras fotos del lm3886. 
voy a hacerlo para la pc que tiene  salida para 8 canales.


----------



## PEBE

> Hola a todos! David2009 me has recordado con tus fotos que yo tambien tenía pendiente subir las mías del TDA7294.


Estare esperando el gabinete jeje y por cierto
¿Acaso solo las placas de doble cara son de buena calidad?, es decir las que son de una sola cara me parecen esteticamente pesimas ya que son de un color cafe y tienen una textura que no te deja satisfecho a la hora de soldar y las de doble cara son como de fibra de vidrio y estan de lujo por que tienen textura y color muy agradable y profesional,esto es algo que nunca he visto en las placas de una cara.


----------



## Electronec

PEBE dijo:


> ¿Acaso solo las placas de doble cara son de buena calidad?, es decir las que son de una sola cara me parecen esteticamente pesimas ya que son de un color cafe y tienen una textura que no te deja satisfecho a la hora de soldar y las de doble cara son como de fibra de vidrio y estan de lujo por que tienen textura y color muy agradable y profesional,esto es algo que nunca he visto en las placas de una cara.



Las feas de color café, son de baquelita y las tienes en el mercado de una cara y de doble cara.
Al igual que con las de fibra de vidrio las tienes en una y dos capas.
En cuanto a la pésima calidad de la compuesta por baquelita, has tenido mala suerte con el fabrivante de la misma, el cobre en ambos tipos de placas...es cobre y yo no he visto ninguna de baquelita con la deficiencia que mencionas.
Puede que algún compañero del Foro haya tenido tu mismo problema pero es cuestión del fabricante.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Pebe, podés conseguir placas vírgenes de otros materiales. Vienen de fibra de vidrio y compuestos epoxy varios.
Tendrías que irte hasta una casa grande de electrónica y preguntar qué se consigue en tu zona, para elegir entre esos estilos.

Las placas doble faz no son una hermosura tampoco, sólo que usualmente las ves serigrafiadas y no se nota el color del sustrato 

Saludos


----------



## lawebdejorge

AMPLICADOR ESTEREO DE 32 WATTS POR CANAL EN MODO SIMPLE

este es un amplificador casero estereo de 32 watts por canal, hecho con 2 circuitos integrados tda2050 realizados con su circuito en modo simple, alimentados con un cargador de Notebook de 19 v y 4 amperes. 

son 2 modulos, uno por canal













































Ver Video Clcik Aqui


----------



## Tacatomon

Hay un poco de peligro en la forma en que colocaste los transistores al disipador... Eso solo lo hace Chuck Norris por que si se quema, Chuck revivirá el transistor y le dará una muerte aún peor...

Para que no se sobrecalienten, lo mejor sería que los posicionaras en el medio o en los laterales. Donde están no se transfiere bien el calor hacia las aletas.
Aunque si así anda bien, pues solo ignorame.

Es un buen montaje, y la caja donde están deberás que es muy buena.
Saludos!!!


----------



## Tavo

Preferiría que el gabinete donde está montado haga juego con los bafles: De madera.
Pero como dice el dicho: "cada maestrito con su librito"...

No me gusta el disipador, es solo una opinión personal.
Y el ampli no tira ni ahí 32W rms. Eso dice el datasheet pero esa es una especificación técnica y teórica.
Con mucha suerte y viento a favor, obtenés unos 26Wrms, siempre que la alimentación sea la correcta y con la adecuada corriente que requiere este ampli...

Saludos!!
T10


----------



## HADES

Chuck Norris o sea como quien dice mi (yo cuando hace tonteras)wuaw! no sabia que tuvieras doble personalidad tucmon y por cierto si podrian disipar si les aplica pasta termica NTE303 por si queres una refencias que pasa maravillasaudio?saldos


----------



## Tavo

Sonius dijo:
			
		

> Chuck Norris o sea como quien dice mi (yo cuando hace tonteras)wuaw! no sabia que tuvieras doble personalidad tucmon y por cierto si podrian disipar si les aplica pasta termica NTE303 por si queres una refencias que pasa maravillasaudio?saldos


Te digo una cosa... No entiendo ninguno de tus mensajes, "sonius". Podrías usar signos de puntuación eh... Y separar el texto en párrafos. Porque empezás hablando de algo y por medio de un conector "y" seguís hablando con un tema distinto...

Saludos, va de onda..
Tavo10


----------



## HADES

lo tomare muy en cuenta tavogracias saludos


----------



## lawebdejorge

claro amigos, acepto criticas y sugerencias, y ´por cierto, fue realizado casi con puras partes recicladas, el gabinete era una caja plastica de telefono movil que daba Movistar, el disipador lo saque de una fuente de poder deteriodada, y bueno, soy amateur en esto pero creanme que suena muy bien.


----------



## Tavo

> pero creanme que suena muy bien.



Y claro, es de esperar. El TDA2050 es un muy buen amplificador, tiene muy buena calidad!
Yo en este momento tengo uno funcionando hasta que me haga otro mas potente..

Saludos!
T10


----------



## Juan Jose

lawebdejorge dijo:


> claro amigos, acepto criticas y sugerencias, y ´por cierto, fue realizado casi con puras partes recicladas, el gabinete era una caja plastica de telefono movil que daba Movistar, el disipador lo saque de una fuente de poder deteriodada, y bueno, soy amateur en esto pero creanme que suena muy bien.


 
BIEN por el reciclado de componentes y partes.!!!
Te felicito por tu proyecto concluido-

Suerte con los que sigan 

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## antiworldx

Esta muy bien el ampli-lunch!!! original idea.


----------



## Helminto G.

para la hora del recreo!!!!


----------



## Electronec

lawebdejorje dijo:
			
		

> este es un amplificador casero estereo de 32 watts por canal, hecho con 2 circuitos integrados tda2050 realizados con su circuito en modo simple, alimentados con un cargador de Notebook de 19 v y 4 amperes.
> 
> son 2 modulos, uno por canal


He observado, que tienes una resistencia quemada en cada canal del ampli. Me imagino que la habras cambiado.


Saludos.


----------



## g.corallo

Electronec dijo:


> He observado, que tienes una resistencia quemada en cada canal del ampli. Me imagino que la habras cambiado.
> 
> 
> Saludos.




si observandolo bien parese hay que ver


----------



## lawebdejorge

si son los de entrqada de la señal de audio, que les habia puesto unos mas pequeñas de las que dice el plano para darle mas ganancia al amplificador, debido a que lo usaba con un reproductor mp3 con poca salida.


----------



## Derhund

Que tal a todos!, acabo de concluir este nuevo amplificador, les dejo als fotos para la galeria.

Saludos.


----------



## HADES

Saludos Derhund felicitaciones es un magnifico amplificador solo quisiera saber mas o menos de cuantos watts de potencia sera?


----------



## palomo

Como siempre, el amigo Luciperrro nos deja con un buen sabor de electrones con estos proyectos, obligandonos a mejorar nuestros trabajos para poderlos compartir con la comunidad, espero pronto ver sus caracteristicas de este bichito en el foro. 

Saludos.


----------



## arrivaellobo

A mi lo que me gustaría saber a parte de la potencia es la fuente esa que has usado. ¿La has construido tu, o es de algun aparato? Aunque yo diría que es casera porque es el mismo tipo de PCB que la del ampli.
Por cierto, te quedó precioso! Tipo Slim


----------



## Tacatomon

No cabe duda que esos son los amplificadores del viejo compañero Luciperrro!!! Aún no pierde su estilo!!! Felicidades por tan hermoso amplificador. Si no me falla la vista, es el Melody Mosfet que modificaste.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Hace rato que faltaban un par de fotos así para este thread!!!!!!
Todas las última venían siendo medias chicas... 

Vale la pena el esfuerzo... Muy buen amplificador, bien prolijo y lindo aspecto!
Me imagino que debe sonar bien también!!!!

Felicitaciones, Luciperrro. (jajaj, dudo bastante).

Saludos!!
T10


----------



## Helminto G.

la ventilacion para arriva? no se de eso pero no es un poco inconveniente?


pd: sera la reencarnacion de una leyenda?!  (si batman pudo)


----------



## Tacatomon

Tranquilo, seguro que la tapa tiene los "bujeros" "termintentes" para la correcta "Aireación"

Saludos


----------



## Derhund

Gracias a todos compañeros foreros por sus apreciables comentarios!!.

Bueno el amplificador no es de la marca Melody, es de la marca ATL entrega 240W a 4Ohms y 170W en 8Ohms del original tiene algunas pequeñas modificaciones, el amplificador tiene su sistema de proteccion DC a la salida y bloqueo por sobre calentamiento, la alimentacion es de +-50VDC suministrados por la fuente SMPS que ya conocen, esta de mas decir que es para colocarlo en el automovil, entre otras cosas aproximadamente el 70% del amplificador es material reciclado, como la base y los disipadores tornillos el breaker termico de 60Amperes las terminales, clemas el mismo cable para su cableado valgase al redundancia; alguien me preguntaba donde compre el chasis, bueno este lo ensamble con solera y angulo que fui a escoger en la tienda de material de aluminio de mi comunidad, en una tienda de herrajes compre las dos agarraderas para cajones de baño y que encajaban perfectamente a la medida de la solera del frente, en fin basicamente eso es el amplificador.

Saludos desde Mexico.
Atte: Luciperrro


----------



## Cacho

Bueno... Primero, felicitaciones por el ampli, se ve muy bien.

Y segundo... 


Derhund dijo:


> Saludos desde Mexico.
> Atte: Luciperrro


A confesión de parte, bienvenido de nuevo "Derhund" (para el que no lo sepa, busque "der hund" en alemán  )

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Ese luci!!!! Bienvenido de nuevo!!!! Vaya, que raro que suena!...

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

Cacho dijo:


> Bueno... Primero, felicitaciones por el ampli, se ve muy bien.


 
exactamente




Cacho dijo:


> A confesión de parte, bienvenido de nuevo "Derhund" (para el que no lo sepa, busque "der hund" en alemán  )


 

bienvenido y woof woof


----------



## Helminto G.

ja ja, luciperro return, exelente ampli, mis respectos


----------



## antiworldx

Todo un profesional!!!

brutal!

Mis mas sinceros respetos


----------



## rash

QUe pedazo de amplificador.... que buen montaje... enhorabuena...


----------



## Tacatomon

Ese cobre verde hace que se vea super "freson" (Super bien)


----------



## guille2

Hola!!  aquí les dejo las fotos del ampli que construí con un tda7377.
Las cajas completan el sistema, son para una oficina.
Gracias mnicolau por el pcb. El que use es la vercion 2.0

Espero les guste y saludos a todos!


----------



## antiworldx

Igual de practico que el ampli-lunch... excelente.


----------



## Tacatomon

Util y compacto!!! jajajaj Igual que el AmpliLunch


----------



## Helminto G.

ok, desde ahora no hay amplis pequeños, seran denominados aplillunch


----------



## Tacatomon

>¿Aplilunch?

¿El Lonche que aplica? JUajaajajaj, no me explico como dormiré con tanto dolor de panza!!!!


----------



## antiworldx

Que jalon... de ideas me cae... jajajajajaja el lonche aplicador... sera de tablazos...

Pero si... Me agrada lo de ampli-lunch como nueva denominacion de categoria de amplificadores compactos.


----------



## Helminto G.

a eso me referia amplilunch nomas que se me corren los dedos


----------



## Tacatomon

Agárralos, no se te vayan a ir por entre las manos!!!


----------



## Electronec

Magistral ampli, Derhund...Enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## Nimer

El TDA7377 pide como 4A! Ese trafo los entrega?
Muy lindo el montaje! La pintura le quedó perfecto.


----------



## guille2

Gracias por los comentarios!! 
  Ese es un transformador de de 3A pero no hay problema porque alcanza y sobra para esos parlantes. Te digo mas lo conecte a unos de 100W y suena muy bien.


----------



## david2009

el gabinete de luciperro es paresido al que yo *ES*toy armando. 
ya lo *ES*toy terminando me faltan 6 canales mas. ajaj 

 tremendo el ampli ese de luci.
saludos


----------



## Tavo

Al final, quien es DERHUND?? vamos che, ya está todo dicho, es Luciperrro. Ese toroide gigante y esa SMPS alimentando ese ampli me suenan a Luciperrro (si, con tres "r").

Saludos!!
PD: No me gusta la denominación "ampli-lunch", porque estaríamos categorizando todos los siguientes amplificadores chicos así, y no va. No es lo mismo un amplificador compacto con TDA2050 que un pura clase A, tamién compacto, de 20W...


----------



## Tacatomon

Lo del ampli-lunch era una reverenda broma... No pensaba que se la tomarían en serio. Todos son amplificadores, pequeños o grandes.

Saludos!!!


----------



## lawebdejorge

agradesco que mi amplificador haya generado una nueva denominacion, aunque talvez en modo de burla, yo solo queria compartirlo con ustedes y creanme que me da, grandes satisfacciones, gaste solo 6000 pesos chilenos materiales reciclados, unos 11 dolares, y y no tiene nada que envidiarle aun equipo casero, como dice el amigo anterior tambien agradesco y comparto su punto de vista. cada fin de semana lo saco para afuera y disfruto mi musica preferida a unos 25 w por canal osea 50 rms que suenan muy bien, como dije la carcasa la ocupe y parece lonchera de almuerzo jejeje, pero de noche se ve mejor, le puse internamente unos led rojos de alta lumisodidad, ya que tiene una parte acrilica transparente y 2 led azules de alta lumis¿nosidad invertidos y con resistencias a cada salida de parlante que funcionan similar a un led meter.





me falto complementar que esas cajas bafles estaban abandonadas de esos equipos antiguos, trais un parlante de 8 pulgadas y un twiter, y con su respectivo crossover, yo los adapte y les puse 2 en cada caja nipon america de 100w cada uno, no son de lo mejorcito pero salvan, jejeje, y un tweter de 10 w en cada caja.

ese es mi primer ampli de mediana potencia, talvez le cambie la carcasa, talvez no. ahora mi intencion es a futuro armar un stereo con tda 2052 que he oido dan casi el doble que los tda2050. saludos y gracias.

P.D. la placa las reduci a unas placas de 5x5 cms y las cree yo mismo sin copiar nada, le puse potenciometro de volumen, gracias a las ideas y aportes de lso amigos de esta web


----------



## Nimer

guille2 dijo:


> Gracias por los comentarios!!
> Ese es un transformador de de 3A pero no hay problema porque alcanza y sobra para esos parlantes. Te digo mas lo conecte a unos de 100W y suena muy bien.



Está muy bien. Qué pintura es? Es aerosol común?
Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G.

cierto, tambien me intriga el tipo de pintura y si no se bota, porque la lamina de esos gabinetitos es dura de pintar


----------



## Tacatomon

Helminto G. dijo:


> cierto, tambien me intriga el tipo de pintura y si no se bota, porque la lamina de esos gabinetitos es dura de pintar



Al rato se descascara... Idem por que pintura usaste...


----------



## Electronec

lewebdejorje dijo:


> ese es mi primer ampli de mediana potencia, talvez le cambie la carcasa, talvez no. ahora mi intencion es a futuro armar un stereo con tda 2052 que he oido dan casi el doble que los tda2050. saludos y gracias.


Está genial, sea pequeño o grande, parezca una lonchera o nó...enhorabuena.


----------



## Helminto G.

Electronec dijo:


> ...parezca una lonchera o nó...




esa estubo buena, je je


----------



## luis colmenarez

buenas noches mi hermano tu tienes el plano de es amplificador me lo vendes


----------



## Helminto G.

luis colmenarez dijo:


> buenas noches mi hermano tu tienes el plano de es amplificador me lo vendes




que que? vendes?, na na, este foro es para compartir, echale al buscador del foro la matricula del integrado y te saldran varios hay eliges


porcierto vienvenido


----------



## guille2

Nimer dijo:


> Está muy bien. Qué pintura es? Es aerosol común?
> Saludos!



   Hola, use esmalte sintético mate  pintado con pincel y están en lo cierto se desprende con facilidad, no es para manosearlo mucho.
  Lo ideal seria darle una base de antióxido pasarle una lija fina y sobre esta pintar con aerosol. 
  yo no lo hice por falta de plata. Mas adelante veremos. A parte no es que se lo mueve mucho al equipo.
  Desde mi punto de vista la línea “krylon” de  sherwin Williams, les va a dar buenos resultados es polvo. Y no es cara.
  Bueno lo dejo a su criterio, si quieren investíguenlo por su cuenta.

  Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

me han dicho que para que no se salga la pintura previamente hay que lavar la chapa con vinagre, nunca lo intente con los gabinetes de las fuentes, si con otros metales parecidos

saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

caray!!!! que interesante, mañana mismo lo intentare


----------



## guille2

Bueno esa no la sabía, seria cuestión de probarlo.


----------



## mnicolau

[Offtopic]

Para chapa viene la base de anti-óxido en aerosol, cuesta algo de 10$ (3U$S) y como comenta guille: la base, lija fina y la pintura arriba. Con eso se la banca muy bien.

[/Offtopic]


----------



## antiworldx

Heee, nunca me burle del ampli-lunch... si no que se me hizo una idea genial y es muy particular la carcaza... Creeme que es un ampli que dificilmente olvidare.


----------



## Helminto G.

mnicolau dijo:


> [Offtopic]
> 
> Para chapa viene la base de anti-óxido en aerosol, cuesta algo de 10$ (3U$S) y como comenta guille: la base, lija fina y la pintura arriba. Con eso se la banca muy bien.
> 
> [/Offtopic]



eso mismo hago con la chapa en general, pero con la que traen los gabinetes de fuentes de pc no lo agarra tan bien aun asi se bota


----------



## ranaway

Hola Samigos!

Hace tiempo que ingreso al foro para ver y probar diseños y me ha sido de gran ayuda.
Tengo un kioskito en el que vendo subs activos, amplis y parlantes por ML y el foro me ayudo mucho en resolver algunos problemas que surgen al hacer todo DIY como loops de masa y cosas asi..
Bueno, voy a poner algunas de las cosas que hice. El primero es un ampli de 5 canales (5xTDA2050) con pre y corte para sub:





Bueno, este proximo lo acabo de hacer esta semana, mucha gente me pide "tenes algo armado para escuchar?" y muchas veces por falta de tiempo y por no tener toda la plata para armarme algo, no tengo nada listo, entonces empece a buscar entre las cosas que tenia y me arme esto:

De frente.


De atras:


La fuente


El setup completo:


Les cuento que los gabinetes los hice con pedazos de aglomerado que me fueron sobrando de los subs forrados en cuerina negra y con frentes y traseras de mdf pintado color aluminio. La parte de abajo es la fuente y la de arriba el amplificador. La fuente la hice con 4 trafos de dicroica de 50VA (200VA en total) que entregan +/-33V, al tener los 2 mitades de la fuente separadas la hice con rectificacion independiente y 2x4700uf por rama.
Por si no los ven en los costados del modulo amplificador estan los disipadores de Pentium 2 que tenia dando vueltas hace tiempo.
Me acabo de dar cuenta que no tengo fotos de la parte del ampli asi que les dejo la tarea de adivinar que puede haber ahi adentro... Proximamente les contare y agregare la foto que falta.
Los gabinetes son extremadamente chicos (25cm ancho, 20 prof y 5,5 de alto) por lo que tuve que dejar la base abierta de ambos lo que me beneficia en lo que a ventilacion se refiere.

Completando el setup estan unos bafles que ya tienen sus años pero que suenan como el 1er dia, estan hechos con todo el circuito de Tonhalle, parlante de 8 pulgadas, Tweeter soft de 1 pulgada y el crossover tambien de ellos de 24db-8va.

El sonido del equipo completo es lo mejos que escuche hasta ahora por calidad y claridad a volumenes altos.

En el proximo post agrego la foto que falta, voten a ver si adivinan que hay ahi adentro!!

Saludos a todos!

E1000


----------



## Helminto G.

chulo rebonito, buen acabado y un acomodo notable de las partes y creo que sin mas datos de plano no adivinare, te felicito


----------



## ranaway

Helminto G. dijo:


> chulo rebonito, buen acabado y un acomodo notable de las partes y creo que sin mas datos de plano no adivinare, te felicito



Pequeña ayudita: El ampli no tiene ningun tipo de circuito impreso, esta hecho como se dice "punto a punto" y los INTEGRADOS han sido enviados directo de fabrica en concepto de MUESTRA.

Mañana si puedo pongo las fotos que faltan.

Saludos!

E1000


----------



## Helminto G.

mmm, no doy, pero espero que el alambrado se vea presentable

espero las fotos


----------



## Tavo

Mmm...
No me gusta nada sin Placa... No cuesta nada montar todo bien prolijo en una buena PCB...

Mejor no me adelanto a los hechos. Quiero ver el "alambrado", como dijo es amigo de arriba.

Saludos.-


----------



## zeta_bola_1

pa miq uedaron muy bien los disipadores asi como los pusiste, pero quiero ver ese "alambrado" jeje


----------



## mnicolau

Muy lindo ampli ranaway... me inclino por un par de LM3886.

Saludos


----------



## PEBE

Bonito, bonito, me inspira para ahora si hacer algo grandee


----------



## rash

Esta bastante bueno, quedo muy lindo....  me gusta mucho la simplicidad del montaje...
yo le cambiaria el botón del potenciometro de volumen, para mi gusto es lo único que no va a juego.... jejjejeje.... naaaa¡¡¡¡ enhorabuena..

saludos


----------



## Electronec

Enhorabuena ranaway,

buen trabajo, lo unico que no veo son los puentes de alimentación de 220V que unen los dos módulos. Esa parte deberia ir mas protegida.

Esperamos las fotos.

Saludos.


----------



## mariano22

ranaway muy lindo ampli...
Me sumo a la cuestion de que es mejor montar los circuitos en PCB

Una pregunta (para vos o cualquiera)...*REALMENTE SE PUEDEN USAR LOS TRANSFORMADORES DE DICROICAS EN AMPLIFICADORES? me suena que vi un post de que no se podia...*

Alguien me contesta esta cuestion "vital para mi"? porque tengo un trafo de dicroica de  12v x 50watt y nos e si se puede usar para un ampli.

Un saludo!


----------



## mnicolau

Claro que se puede Mariano, de hecho, son transformadores comunes y corrientes. Cambia un poco con las fuentes "electrónicas" para dicroicas, en ellas tenés alterna de alta frecuencia a la salida, así que se pueden usar también, pero necesitás diodos rectificadores de alta frecuencia.

Saludos


----------



## Electronec

> Cambia un poco con las fuentes "electrónicas" para dicroicas, en ellas tenés alterna de alta frecuencia a la salida, así que se pueden usar también, pero necesitás diodos rectificadores de alta frecuencia.



Por cierto;
estas fuentes electrónicas son malísimas, su vida util dependiendo del fabricante es bastante corta en comparación con las inductivas.

Saludos.


----------



## mariano22

mnicolau dijo:


> Claro que se puede Mariano, de hecho, son transformadores comunes y corrientes. Cambia un poco con las fuentes "electrónicas" para dicroicas, en ellas tenés alterna de alta frecuencia a la salida, así que se pueden usar también, pero necesitás diodos rectificadores de alta frecuencia.
> 
> Saludos


 
gracias mariano por la respuesta... capaz que lo valla a usar algun dia entonces...
pero para rectificarlos que se usaria?? un diodo Schokley?

saludos!


----------



## ranaway

Bueno gente, primero agradesco a todos por sus comentarios, todos son bienvenidos.
No olviden que el espiritu del proyecto era reutilizar la mayor cantidad de cosas posibles, de hecho lo unico que tuve que comprar fue el pote porque no tenia ninguno de 50k log, la bornerita que use para la DC de 2.5mm y uno de los puentes rectificadores de 8A, el resto fue todo stock, sobrantes, etc.
Les cuento que a mi tampoco me gusta no usar plaqueta porque queda todo desprolijo, por suerte el integrado que use (cerca mnicolau son LM3875T) tiene solo 5 pines activos (+V, -V, +Vin, -Vin, out, el resto son NC) y lo arme con 3 caps y 3 resistencias, y como ya lo tenia armado decidi solo atornillarlo al disipador y listo (con el espacio que habia muchas opciones mas no tenia). Seguramente no es la mejor solucion ni lo mas prolijo lo que arme, pero con lo que tenia a mano fue lo mejor que pude hacer, tiene las entradas con cable mallado hasta el pote y al integrado y debajo en el medio no se si se puede ver la estrella de masa entre los 2 caps grandes (la ultima foto debajo de las res mas pequeñas), en el medio del gabinete el cable grueso celeste hace de estrella de masa de alimentacion, no es muy elegante pero funciona pra mi. 

Aqui las imagenes prometidas:






Acepto criticas y sugerencias.

Saludos!

E1000.


----------



## mnicolau

> cerca mnicolau son LM3875T



Ahh casi , vi varios proyectos con esa familia de LM armados sin la placa. Acá hay un ejemplo, le quedó muy prolijo, pero yo no podría hacerlo nunca así .

http://www.mhennessy2.f9.co.uk/microamp/construction.htm

En tu caso, si funciona bien y no presenta ruidos en la señal, pasó la prueba el armado .

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

nuuuu, tremendo ese mark como lo armo sin placa, prolijisimo


----------



## Tavo

Nunca había escuchado hablar del LM3875... Para mi es nuevo... jej

Saludos.
PD: En gustos no hay nada escrito. A mi no me simpatiza cablear así no más... Solo una opinión.


----------



## arrivaellobo

Ranaway, una consulta, ¿le has puesto masilla termica al integrado? Es que o estoy demasiado ciego o no se aprecia bien


----------



## Tavo

A simple vista creo que no le puso nada. Se debería ver blanco alrededor del integrado... Cuando se ajusta el semiconductor (transistor, integrado, triac, etc) siempre se corre un poquito a los costados...

Saludos..
T10


----------



## ranaway

Ja! si muchachos, efectivamente, no le puse grasa termica, igualmente casi ni calienta a alta potencia y si lo hiciera deberia actuar la poteccion:

*" The performance of the LM3875, utilizing its Self Peak Instantaneous
Temperature (°Ke) (SPiKe™) protection circuitry,
puts it in a class above discrete and hybrid amplifiers
by providing an inherently, dynamically protected Safe Operating
Area (SOA). SPiKe protection means that these
parts are completely safeguarded at the output against overvoltage,
undervoltage, overloads, caused by shorts to the
supplies, thermal runaway, and instantaneous temperature
peaks."
*​
En realidad no fue para ponerlo a prueba es que yo uso las juntas esas grises siliconadas o no se como se llaman y no tenia de este ancho por eso no le puse. Igual no calienta mucho.

Saludos!

E1000


----------



## Rataloca

No te quedaron un poco finos los cables?? jajaja 
esos seguro no calientan!! 
Prolijo a pesar de no tener placa... saca una foto de mas lejos así se ve toda la estructura 
Suerte
Sebas.-


----------



## Lord Chango

mariano22 dijo:


> pero para rectificarlos que se usaria?? un diodo Schokley?


 
Hola Mariano, son diodos Schottky, te dejo un enlace.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/transformador-dicro-13812/

Saludos.


----------



## david2009

y ese tavo me desia desprolijo ami ajajaj. me ganan en desprolijidad


----------



## Helminto G.

pues no lo voy a negar, desprolijo tiene algo, pero en lo que cabe esta bien y como dijo nicolau si suena...

y no siempre sin pcb significa que se vera feo, conosco unos montajes que estan sobre una base de madera y con alambre entre las terminales que se usan de manera educativa, de hecho en la base esta dibujado el diagrama y esas cosas se ven interesantes


----------



## zeta_bola_1

helminto, yo hice un receptor de radio am para el colegio, por que de esa forma se puede explicar mucho mejor de que consiste cada parte del circuito. lo qu eme gastaron mientras lo hacia no tiene nombre, tas alambrando campos ahora?? pero radio de adonde queres agarrar??? tenes acciones en la fabrica de alambres??? el resto no lo puedo poner por estos medios, jeje

saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

apoco no se ven relindos ya terminados, recuerdo un superheterodino con bobinas de esas chonchotas y capacitor variable de esos grandes que ya no se ven


----------



## ranaway

Gracias muchachos por los comentarios, el "alambrado" del chip estaba prolijo, pero al tener que calzarlo en el espacio que quedaba de disipador lo tuve que "doblar un poco" y ya no quedo tan lindo.. despues meti cables por todos lados y asi quedo.
Lo mejor del ampli es su calidad de sonido, montado con componentes de calidad (no en este caso..) esta considerado como high-end, en parlantes de 8 ohms algunos dicen que el sonido es mejor que el lm3886, yo no lo puedo comprobar porque solo tengo 2 mas de estos, algunos TF(todo plastico sin metal en contacto con el disipador ) y  4780s( los pines son muy finos para probarlo de esta manera..) , en fin, quede conforme con lo que queria armar, un ampli simple, con lo que tenia a mano y de buena calidad, yo arme varios amplis con TDA y si bien suenan no se comparan ni loco con este integrado, incluso los STK quedan atras a mi criterio, tambien algunos transistorizados simples como el conocido "turco" de darlingtons. Lo que tengo ganas de probar es algo con mosfets ya tengo un juego de irfp240-9240 para ver que me puedo armar.
En general mis montajes son mas parecidos a la fuente que al ampli:



Atras: 100W Fuente simple gentileza Ozon (con tip3055).
Medio: 100W Turco (a los tr les pongo las siglas de donde los compro por si salen truchos..)
Frente Izq: pre con tonos gentileza mnicolau.
Frent Der: TDA2050 puente gentileza mnicolau.

Cuando arme algo "mas prolijo" lo subo muchachos.

Saludos!

E1000.


----------



## arrivaellobo

Hola! Ranaway, ¿que tal suena el Ampli de Ozon? Es que pensaba armarlo pero veo opiniones de gente que no le gusta nada, y a otros que les encanta, ¿cual es la tuya?
Un saludo, y por cierto, bonitas placas!


----------



## ranaway

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Hola! Ranaway, ¿que tal suena el Ampli de Ozon? Es que pensaba armarlo pero veo opiniones de gente que no le gusta nada, y a otros que les encanta, ¿cual es la tuya?
> Un saludo, y por cierto, bonitas placas!



Hola Arrivaellobo, gracias por lo de las placas, te cuento que a mi gusto el ampli cumple con su trabajo muy bien, los graves que tira son suficiente si alimentas parlantes de 8 pulgadas o mas chicos, llega sin problemas a los 40hz, si queres mas graves podes probar con un cap de 4700uf en la salida pero para mi como esta funciona mas que bien, la potencia tambien es buena, yo lo arme con 50VDC.
Te dejo una simulacion en Multisim del circuito que hice en su momento y resluto muy bien.

Cualquier consulta solo pregunta.

Saludos!

E1000.


----------



## borislozano07

Les recomiendo el tda2009 en puente es muy bueno, no e utilizado el tda2050 pero se a referido de muy buena manera de el. Es cierto que es de 50w.


----------



## Nimer

Acá les dejo el TDA7377 que armé ayer. Sólo tengo foto por fuera porque me da fiaca abrirlo. No es lindo en absoluto, pero suena precioso, superando mis espectativas.

Alimentado con 12v por una fuente de pc, sin preamplificador.
Ningún ruido indeseado en la salida.







Lo único que tenía a mano era un gabinete viejo de PC, y quería armarlo rápido para dejarlo funcionando, así que quedó ahí. Algún día lo cambiaré.
Cuando tenga tiempo abro el gabinete y saco foto de la placa con su disipador (que es más disipador que placa).
Y les prometo foto del ampli de ~140W montado en el gabinete que está quedando muy lindo, salvo por no tener el frente de aluminio todavía.

Y acá estoy haciendo el segundo canal es este último.





Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

QUE BUENA PLACA!!

dale pa' delante que vas bien...Me gustaría ver fotos del ampli terminado...

Saludos!!
PD: Quierio ver fotos del 7377..


----------



## Electronec

La placa chula, chula...enhorabuena.

Esperamos los progresos y la fotos.

Saludos.


----------



## HADES

Pues felicitaciones a NImer por tan DIVINA creacion


----------



## ranaway

borislozano07 dijo:


> Les recomiendo el tda2009 en puente es muy bueno, no e utilizado el tda2050 pero se a referido de muy buena manera de el. Es cierto que es de 50w.



Me imagino que la ultima frase fue una pregunta, el TDA2050 tiene buena respuesta de ahi a que llegue a los 50W no te puedo aegurar, te paso las cifras oficiales que me parece a mi son demasiado optimistas, segun lo que pude probar limpios podes sacar aprox 20WRMS.

Saludos!

E1000.


----------



## david2009

ranaway esas fotos que suvistes del de 100 wat  anda bien?
tenes el esquema?


----------



## KERLY

Quemas compaÑeros del foro aqui les dejo imagenes de mi nuevo amplificador es una tarjeta que encontre  aqui en dicho foro
gracias por  el compaÑero aldemara y lo reafirmo: Suena de maravillas 

Hay va el resto....


----------



## antiworldx

Que brutalidad de trabajo! Todo un profesional. Me quito el sombrero (expresion mexico de decir "mis respetos").


----------



## HADES

Wuw pues chulo,lindo,bonito,nice,buenisismos felicitaciones


----------



## Electronec

Buén trabajo si señor  enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## palomo

Oye kerly al fin pude localizar que fue a ti que te mandaron al inframundo con lo tu trafo, y dime no tines perdidas con ese trafo tan laaaaaaargo, y que modelo de ampli estas ocupando (si puedes poner la referencia), esta bueno tu trabajo felicidades,


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Buenas noches muchachos, les muestro fotos de como quedó mi tercer y ultimo ampli (por finnnnn), este el de los medios.

El Driver es el leach version 4.5.

Saludos.....


----------



## zeta_bola_1

yo no cazo un fulbo del tema, pero con tantos transistores(32 si no me falla la vista) no es un poco chico ese disipador??


----------



## aldemarar

Huuuuy ya no quiero el duelo con el yesi con esa maquina de medios me ahoga al eros jajajaja


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> yo no cazo un fulbo del tema, pero con tantos transistores(32 si no me falla la vista) no es un poco chico ese disipador??


 
Lastima que no se ve de lado, es gruesisimo, ademas por si acaso le coloque un ventilador mas grande.

Para aldemarar: 

Saludos


----------



## aldemarar

KERLY dijo:


> Quemas compaÑeros del foro aqui les dejo imagenes de mi nuevo amplificador es una tarjeta que encontre aqui en dicho foro
> gracias por el compaÑero aldemara y lo reafirmo: Suena de maravillas
> 
> te felisito te quedo muy bien el trabajo y me enorgullese que allas usado el circuito que propuse y ese chasis esta de peliculas solo que me quedo una duda, con cuantos mf filtraste la fuente porque solo veo 2 condensadores
> saludos


----------



## antiworldx

Es concurso? cada que veo un nuevo amplificador me deja impresionado.
Excelentes trabajos, se ve que le ponen un verdadero empeño.
Cuanto te tardaste en armar eso oscar?


----------



## rash

WOW que buenos amplificadores.... enhorabuena...
*Oscar Monsalvo* que pedazo de trabajo.... felicitaciones....


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Gracias por los comentarios, como son para mí le pongo todas las ganas y trato que me quede lo mejor posible.



antiworldx dijo:


> Cuanto te tardaste en armar eso oscar?


 
aproximadamente una semana, trabajandole aprox. 6 horas diarias.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Oscar:
He quedado medio tildado con los dos ultimos amplificadores que has mostrado...
Por Dios...Que desparramo de potencia!!!! y que bonita terminación!!!!!

Sinceramente, FELICITACIONES por los amplificadores que has contruido, y te deseo que te reditúen mucho mas de lo que debes haber invertido en ellos!


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola muchachos!. Exelentes los trabajos y muy dedicados todos. 
Mis felicitaciones y que los disfruten sanamente (ojo con los oidos )

Un abrazo y saludos.

Juan Jose


----------



## Helminto G.

Juan Jose dijo:


> (ojo con los oidos )



eso me causo gracia, je je


----------



## Hunterex

Felicitaciones amigo Oscar esta buenisimo tu amplificador.... Disfrutalo mucho...
Y de gran manera nos sirve de incentivo para todos nosotros...


----------



## Jackcer

Felicitaciones amigo Oscar, muy buen trabajo y muy buenos los detalles del acabado de la circuiteria, se nota la gran dedicacion que tuviste al implementarlo. 
... que se me hace que Oscar fue el del contrato para la amplificacion del festival  ....

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Jackcer dijo:


> Felicitaciones amigo Oscar, muy buen trabajo y muy buenos los detalles del acabado de la circuiteria, se nota la gran dedicacion que tuviste al implementarlo.
> ... que se me hace que Oscar fue el del contrato para la amplificacion del festival  ....
> 
> Saludos


 
 Ojala algun dia pudiera tener por lo menos un 10% de todo el equipo que trajeron para el festival, una belleza y que calidad sonora.

Saludos


----------



## lawebdejorge

Contruccion de un TDA2050 Stereo con Fuente simple, oseasolo positivo y tierra. paso a paso, basicamente las etapas de la placa y todo. ojala les guste, comente

*aclaro que este es solo un modulo, osea un canal, hice otro igual, po eso es estereo*

Dibujando





placa al acido





Sacada del macido y limpiada





Talador impresindible





Bueno, haciendo agujeros





Placa lista





aca ya armada





varias vistas


----------



## pablito91

KERLY dijo:


> Quemas compaÑeros del foro aqui les dejo imagenes de mi nuevo amplificador es una tarjeta que encontre  aqui en dicho foro
> gracias por  el compaÑero aldemara y lo reafirmo: Suena de maravillas
> 
> Hay va el resto....



Master! podes pasar el link del proyecto ? muchas gracias


----------



## psychatog

Fotito del disipador? Es uno de PC?


----------



## lawebdejorge

psychatog dijo:


> Fotito del disipador? Es uno de PC?



si me preguntas a mi, este es un disipador de una fuente de poder de pc


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Para ese TDA esta bien de disipador, pero porque dices que es stereo si solo se ve un TDA, son dos tarjetas separadas?

Saludos.


----------



## lawebdejorge

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Para ese TDA esta bien de disipador, pero porque dices que es stereo si solo se ve un TDA, son dos tarjetas separadas?Saludos.



tienes razon, debo aclarar esto, son 2 modulos iguales e independientes, uno por canal, aca solo muestro unopero hice 2


----------



## edwindj

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Buenas noches muchachos, les muestro fotos de como quedó mi tercer y ultimo ampli (por finnnnn), este el de los medios.
> 
> El Driver es el leach version 4.5.
> 
> Saludos.....


 compadre eso si es arte, tu trabajo es muy bueno. bien vale


----------



## KERLY

aldemarar dijo:


> KERLY dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Quemas compaÑeros del foro aqui les dejo imagenes de mi nuevo amplificador es una tarjeta que encontre aqui en dicho foro
> gracias por el compaÑero aldemara y lo reafirmo: Suena de maravillas
> 
> te felisito te quedo muy bien el trabajo y me enorgullese que allas usado el circuito que propuse y ese chasis esta de peliculas solo que me quedo una duda, con cuantos mf filtraste la fuente porque solo veo 2 condensadores
> saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bueno aldemarar en la present lo tengo con 10000uf*rama puesto que apena tengo 2palante de 12 a 200 0 300w pero cuando la termine quedara con 300000uf* rama y y 20Q por canal
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

KERLY dijo:


> aldemarar dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> bueno aldemarar en la present lo tengo con 10000uf*rama puesto que apena tengo 2palante de 12 a 200 0 300w pero cuando la termine quedara con 300000uf* rama y y 20Q por canal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300000uF, me imagino que quisiste decir 30000uF y se te paso un cero.
> 
> Por Q me imagino que te refieres a transistores de potencia.
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## aldemarar

pablito91 dijo:


> Master! podes pasar el link del proyecto ? muchas gracias


 
aca te dejo el plano esta en la respuesta #188 https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-and-2200w-mosfet-clase-ab-12750/index10.html 
lee de hay en adelante hay que haser un cambio alas resistensias del vias


----------



## joseunefa

cual esquema es ese que ando des actualizado


----------



## BUSHELL

Presento mi amplificador Estéreo. Por fin.

En extremo minimalista. Etapas amplificadoras según la versión de Mnicolau, basado en los diseños de ejtagle (versión con el TL074). Dichas etapas, van una de cada lado, pero en vertical, las cuales soporté con un gancho para papel, pegado con cinta doble faz. Incluye un preamplificador de volumen. En el frente, solo lleva el sw de encendido y el control de volumen, pues no me gustan las etapas de tonos, que a mi parecer, agregan un poquito de distorsión.
Gabinete metálico pintado con pintura electrostática color negro mate, con acabado tipo grano (como una lija). El frente es acrílico negro.
El transformador que ven, es chato, entrega 16-0-16 AC. En la parte trasera, va una pcb que usé para acomodar bien el puente rectificador, los capacitores. Además, en ella misma, va un pequeño circuito para derivar de allí, la alimentación del pre, que necesita +/-15 V. (Muy pronto haré el aporte al foro, de esta PCB).
Quedé muy, pero muy satisfecho con esta trabajo, debido a que su sonido es limpio, cero ruidos...no le puedo pedir más a la vida y mis oídos están muy felices, je, je,je.

Agradezco a todos sus ideas y aportes para la realización de este proyecto, en especial a Ejtagle y Mnicolau.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Te quedo todo muy bonito y compacto Bushell, me gusto mucho el acabado granulado de la caja.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Excelente ese amplificador Edwin, felicitaciones por terminar el proyecto 

Saludos


----------



## osk_rin

muy! bonito 

como dice "rash" lo sencillo suele ser lo mas elegante, gran trabajo, y una de las ventajas de ese amplificador clase D.. no necesita disipadores  el resultado  es un compacto pero potente amp. 


saludos.


----------



## Helminto G.

no lo llamaria minimalista, pero si es sencillo, tambien me gusto el acabado


----------



## Tacatomon

Bushell, me quito el sombrero. Compacto, sencillo y completo!!!. Una combinación una difícil de lograr!!!.

Saludos!!!


----------



## caortega

heeee compañeros los quiero felicitar por todos los amplificadores realizados lucen excelente ........pronto pienso subir algunas fotos de un amplificador pequeño de 20w stereo..............


----------



## rash

Muy bueno Busshell... muy bonito y un acabado sencillo pero elegante... felicitaciones


----------



## Electronec

Genial Bushell ....enhorabuna.

Saludos.


----------



## KERLY

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> KERLY dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 300000uF, me imagino que quisiste decir 30000uF y se te paso un cero.
> 
> Por Q me imagino que te refieres a transistores de potencia.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300000 por rama ?seria demasiado que tal un chasis repleto de filtros
> no si son 30000 por rama .....
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## joseunefa

habrá algún problema si solamente coloco 20,000 uF por rama


----------



## ehbressan

joseunefa dijo:


> habrá algún problema si solamente coloco 20,000 uF por rama


Hola Jose, como regla general (si no es clase "A"), 2500 uF por ampere por rama esta bien, y mas de 10000 uF es tirar la plata.
Sds.


----------



## alcidesruben

Gaston, parece muy profecional el amplificador. Seria bueno ya que no las fabrica mas y si te lo permite subir en el foro un tema con esta potencia y los pcb eyc...

saludos

alcides

[
Gaston, parece muy profecional el amplificador. Seria bueno ya que no las fabrica mas y si te lo permite subir en el foro un tema con esta potencia y los pcb eyc...

saludos


alci


----------



## juanma

Buenas, les dejo las fotos del headphone amp que arme en mis ratos libres.

En su momento hice un boceto de la idea que me ha estado dando vueltas en mi mente, la ven en lapiz. El que ven abajo seria la unidad de previos, que estoy pensando en hacerlo con algun micro y reles que conmuten resistencias.

Las medidas encajan con el DVD que uso para reproducir el audio y casi con las del ecualizador.

Por disponibilidad de herramientas, todo en madera MDF pintada en negro mate.

No descarto la posibilidad de cambiar un par de cosas, pero por el momento muy conforme.
Saludos


----------



## HADES

pues definitivamente muy lindo felicitaciones!!


----------



## mariano22

che juanma muy lindo ampli...
aproposito no te entra ruido por no tener la aislacion con la tierra del ampli? osea... la clasica caja METALICA con GND...

suena bien?

Saludos!


----------



## Electronec

Enhorabuena Juanma muy chulo tu ampli. 

Saludos.


----------



## juanma

Buenas, cero ruido. Trate de poner el transformador lo mas apartado posible.

Se me olvido comentar un par de cosas:
- Una vez hecho todo en madera, realice el acabado fino con macilla y lija.

- Le falta la perilla del volumen, que la voy a hacer en base a una tapa de Gatorade, con macilla quiero darle forma de una buena perilla de volumen, de esas grandes. Para la unidad de previos, las perillas de los canales las voy a realizar con tapitas de Fernet, que ya he juntado un par .

Saludos!


----------



## psychatog

Jajaja! Muy original! Aguante el fernet!
Yo probe alguna vez hacer perillas, nada serio, pero me resulto dificil centrarlas y las tire


----------



## osk_rin

juanma dijo:


> - Le falta la perilla del volumen, que la voy a hacer en base a una tapa de Gatorade, con macilla quiero darle forma de una buena perilla de volumen, de esas grandes. Para la unidad de previos, las perillas de los canales las voy a realizar con tapitas de Fernet, que ya he juntado un par .
> 
> Saludos!



hola juanma

y si mejor los haces con tapones para pvc? yo asi tengo pensado hacer para mis amplificadores, hay de varios tamaños solo es cuestion de, ir a ver a la ferreteria mas cercana. yo tengo unos para tubo de 2" con esos quiero hacer las perillas para los amplificadores  así puedes hacer una gran perilla jeje como tu  quieres 

saludos.


----------



## juanma

osk_rin dijo:


> y si mejor los haces con tapones para pvc?


Buena idea! Voy a ver que consigo.

El tema del encastre se me habia ocurrido asi: llenarlo de macilla adentro y sacar el "molde del potenciometro". Una vez con el molde y aun humedo, colocar una chapita, para trabar con la muesca que tiene el pote.

Mucho Utilisima!! 

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanma dijo:


> El tema del encastre se me habia ocurrido asi: llenarlo de macilla adentro y sacar el "molde del potenciometro". Una vez con el molde y aun humedo, colocar una chapita, para trabar con la muesca que tiene el pote.
> *Mucho Utilisima!!*



Seee....reíte nomás...pero si sabés aprovechar algunas cosas que dicen los "artesanos" de ese canal, podés sacar muchas aplicaciones interesantes y/o útiles que probablemente no se te habrían ocurrido.

Ahora no tengo mucho tiempo para verlo, pero muchas de las "técnicas" que he usado para armar y decorar los gabinetes de los equipos electrónicos están basadas en cosas que he visto ahí...

No hay que inventar la rueda todo el tiempo si alguien que sabe te dice que es redonda...

PD: Si te gusta cocinar, también podés aprender mucho...pero no de los artesanos


----------



## mariano22

juanma dijo:


> Buena idea! Voy a ver que consigo.
> 
> El tema del encastre se me habia ocurrido asi: llenarlo de macilla adentro y sacar el "molde del potenciometro". Una vez con el molde y aun humedo, colocar una chapita, para trabar con la muesca que tiene el pote.
> 
> Mucho Utilisima!!
> 
> Saludos


 
che juanmma tenia pensado mucho mas simple... que cortes un circulo de fibro facil (madera bastante blanda) y le agas un agujero en el centro para el pote... despues lo pintas del color que quieras...

UN saludo"


----------



## osk_rin

mariano22 dijo:


> che juanmma tenia pensado mucho mas simple... que cortes un circulo de fibro facil (madera bastante blanda) y le agas un agujero en el centro para el pote...



algo así como esto? lo hice, hace como 1 año  pero al final no se la puse, consegui una perillita de una aparato  generador de ondas de radio viejo que tenia por ahi 
la périlla es de aliminio


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mariano22 dijo:


> che juanmma tenia pensado mucho mas simple... que cortes un circulo de fibro facil (madera bastante blanda) y le agas un agujero en el centro para el pote... despues lo pintas del color que quieras...



Una de las cosas donde se percibe la calidad de un componente armado DIY es en el "tacto" de los controles, así que te recomiendo gastar unos pesos extra en comprar perillas buenas, por que cuando le des a una de MDF pintado.....vas a lamentar la sensación.

Una posibilidad buena es comprar varilla cilindrica de aluminio, del diámetro que te haga falta, y pedirle a un tornero que te haga una perillas "bonitas". Es probable que no te cobre mucho por redondearle los bordes, pulirlas un poco y hacerle el agujero central para el eje, y el resto del trabajo con tornillos y esas cosas las podés hacer vos. La calidad es excepcional y las podés hacer como quieras.

Claro, todo esto suponiendo que no tenés donde comprarlas o que te salen muy caras....aunque podés usar de plástico, ya que hay algunas buenas...


----------



## mariano22

osk_rin dijo:


> algo así como esto? lo hice, hace como 1 año  pero al final no se la puse, consegui una perillita de una aparato generador de ondas de radio viejo que tenia por ahi
> la périlla es de aliminio


 
exactamente esoo osk... nunca lo hice pero no creo que quede para nda mal...

saludo!


----------



## juanma

ezavalla dijo:


> Una de las cosas donde se percibe la calidad de un componente armado DIY es en el "tacto" de los controles, así que te recomiendo gastar unos pesos extra en comprar perillas buenas, por que cuando le des a una de MDF pintado.....vas a lamentar la sensación.


Esos pesos extras son varios!
http://www.partsconnexion.com/KNOBS-74250.html  a U$S16, solo una mas gastos de envio. Concido con el tacto o acabado de las piezas del equipo.

La idea es hacer la perilla del control de volumen de 4/5cm de diametro, bien ancha y maciza, tipo las de los equipos de musica que estan saliendo... Voy a evaluar si no es muy "tunning" colocarle algun LED a modo de indicar la posicion.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanma dijo:


> Esos pesos extras son varios!
> http://www.partsconnexion.com/KNOBS-74250.html  a U$S16, solo una mas gastos de envio. Concido con el tacto o acabado de las piezas del equipo.



Epa! Te fuiste al diablo!
Nunca te dije que las mandaras a pedir afuera, por que ahí seguro que vas a la quiebra.



juanma dijo:


> La idea es hacer la perilla del control de volumen de 4/5cm de diametro, bien ancha y maciza, tipo las de los equipos de musica que estan saliendo... Voy a evaluar si no es muy "tunning" colocarle algun LED a modo de indicar la posicion.



En ese caso, fijate de hacer lo de comprar un pedazo de varilla de aluminio redonda y hacerla tornear un poco para que quede pulida y con bordes suaves como la de la foto. SI te hacen el agujero central para el eje del pote, ya está listo. Solo tenes que hacer un agujero de 1/8" o menos y roscarlo para mandar un prisionero que ajuste el eje del pote al hueco central. La línea de guía la haces con una sierra fina para metal.
Si le querés poner un LED, vas a tener que trabajar un poco mas, dependiendo de si el LED es cilindrico o rectangular, pero tampoco es tan difícil...

Y una perilla buena, te va a salir cara, pero haciéndola con cuidado te vas a ahorrar bastante y la vas a dejar a tu antojo.

Si te fijás en las fotos _*acá*_, para el prolongador del eje compré varilla cilindrica de aluminio de 1/4" y de 1/2" para el adaptador...1m de la primera y 25cm de la segunda. Con esto tengo para hacer 5 prolongadores del tamaño que quiera y el material me salió $12 (hace dos años...ponele que ahora valga $25). El torneado me lo hizo un amigo, pero cuando pregunté en un taller me dijeron algo de $15....vos verás...


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola muchachos, muy lindos todos los trabajos che. La verdad que es muy gratificante ver que mas y mas gente termina sus equipos y disfruta de ellos ademas de aprender por supuesto.

Bueno, aca les subo unas fotos del equipo que acabo de terminar. Funcion muy sencilla: un sistema de mezcla de dos canales de linea y micro mezclados, con control de tonos, estos a su vez mezclados y luego amplificados en un sistema 2.1 a base de LM3886 (tres en total) y una zona de exteriores de 4 canales a base de TDA7386. (un par a un hifromazaje y otro par al patio interno). Bueno, vumetro de LED en modo proporcional y un master de ganancia general.

Una turbina de 4 pulgadas y 12 vcc se encarga de mantener fresco todo el conjunto.

Un saludo cordial y buena suerte con sus proyectos.

Pronto un video.

Juan Jose


----------



## HADES

Bueno juan jose cabe destacar que es un proyectazo!!!!!! en el que se nota que le has echado ganas!!como decimos por aqui y pues el diseno de placas puff!!ni hablar la estetica en general del proyecto en general es muy buena y puesfelicitaciones salu2


----------



## mnicolau

Qué lindo sistema Juan José, felicitaciones! . Un 2.1 con 3886, eso debe sonar muy bien...

Así que Juan se castiga con un hidromasaje y ahora con música funcional  , así da gusto...

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Gracias chicos. Si la verdad que son varias placas.

Mariano, ojala fuera para mi, pero no es el caso este. Un amigo es el dueño de esto y vale la pena, llevamos mas de 34 años siendolo y me alegraré cuando lo pueda disfrutar en poco tiempo en sus instalaciones, es en realidad junto a los bafles que subo acá un regalo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haJZtq1jplk


un abrazo y saludos.

Juan Jose


----------



## CAYSER

saludos *juanma* ,le escribo para decirle y opinar que en verdad deveriamos darle vida o una mejor presencia al control de volume (perilla),e comprobado que en verdad no se ve mal el agregar un led como indicador sobre todo para saber en que posicion se encuentra este control,suelen venir con algun tipo de muesca o marca de color blanco ,pero en my caso prefiero las perillas simples y acomodarles ami modo o agregar algo que se vea diferente,siempre trabajo las perillas de esa forma e aqui unas muestras de perillas y con lo mensionado ,led de color rojo........:estudiando::estudiando:.


muy bueno *Juan Jose*, me parece un muy buen proyecto ,felicitaciones y creo que sera todo un agazajo o un deleite para los oidos, de quienes puedan oir la reproduccion de musica por este buen amplificador,por otro lado muy bueno el acabado de la caratula ,sencillo pero elegante ,bien....................:estudiando::estudiando:.

y gracias por el deleite de su video .


----------



## zeta_bola_1

hace rato qeu no compro perillas, pero recuerdo que hasta las mas chicas y simples de plastico salian caras, al haber pasado un par de años supongo que deben de haber aumentado de precio, la idea de mandar a tornear en alumio no me parece descabellada

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan José:
Muy buen proyecto y una excelente terminación. Sinceramente, FELICITACIONES!!!!


----------



## Cacho

Muy lindos amplis (JJ y JM)...
Ahora me dan ganas de terminar el eternamente inconcluso mío... Pero lo resistiré 


Saludos


----------



## HADES

Cacho dijo:


> Muy lindos amplis (JJ y JM)...
> Ahora me dan ganas de terminar el eternamente inconcluso mío... Pero lo resistiré
> 
> 
> Saludos



Pero a cual te referis por que si mas no recuerdo posteaste un ampli con 4 fichas de potencia unas paginas atras???


----------



## Cacho

A uno que no tiene gabinete (me lo quieren cobrar una fortuna) y está guardado desde hace un tiempo. La electrónica está 95% terminada, me falta montarlo y sale andando.

Por este tema publiqué las fotos, es uno de ESP con MJ15003 y 15004.


Saludos


----------



## HADES

Cacho dijo:


> A uno que no tiene gabinete (me lo quieren cobrar una fortuna) y está guardado desde hace un tiempo. La electrónica está 95% terminada, me falta montarlo y sale andando.
> 
> Por este tema publiqué las fotos, es uno de ESP con MJ15003 y 15004.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Animate cacho seria lindo ver un ampli con esos aparte de  aquel otro salu2


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> A uno que no tiene gabinete (me lo quieren cobrar una fortuna) y está guardado desde hace un tiempo. La electrónica está 95% terminada, me falta montarlo y sale andando.
> 
> Por este tema publiqué las fotos, es uno de ESP con MJ15003 y 15004.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Vamos Cacho dejate de j*der y comprá ese gabinete de una buena vez!
Que falta que hagamos una colecta entre todos y te lo compremos? 
Vamos che, terminá ese monstruo que quiero verlo!! Que estás esperando?

Jeje..
No se, medio ironía y medio indirecto, o mas bien directo. jajaja!!!

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

mmm, Todo a su debido tiempo!!! Un amplificador es para armarlo con cariño, amor, cuidato...

Aaaaa La RPM!!! Fotos fotos!!!!!


----------



## Juan Jose

carlos flores lujan dijo:


> saludos *juanma* ,le escribo para decirle y opinar que en verdad deveriamos darle vida o una mejor presencia al control de volume (perilla),e comprobado que en verdad no se ve mal el agregar un led como indicador sobre todo para saber en que posicion se encuentra este control,suelen venir con algun tipo de muesca o marca de color blanco ,pero en my caso prefiero las perillas simples y acomodarles ami modo o agregar algo que se vea diferente,siempre trabajo las perillas de esa forma e aqui unas muestras de perillas y con lo mensionado ,led de color rojo........:estudiando::estudiando:.
> 
> 
> muy bueno *Juan Jose*, me parece un muy buen proyecto ,felicitaciones y creo que sera todo un agazajo o un deleite para los oidos, de quienes puedan oir la reproduccion de musica por este buen amplificador,por otro lado muy bueno el acabado de la caratula ,sencillo pero elegante ,bien....................:estudiando::estudiando:.
> 
> y gracias por el deleite de su video .


 
Muy agradecido. Nota aparte para las perillas, todavia recuerdo las pesadas perillas de aluminio que venian en los amplificadores HIFI de la decada del 80.!! Hoy todo un logro. Tus perillas SI son una obra de arte, la verdad que se ven muy buenas y bien terminadas. Aca donde vivo, solo plasticas y simil aluminio pero NADA que VER. 

saludos 

juan Jose



ezavalla dijo:


> Juan José:
> Muy buen proyecto y una excelente terminación. Sinceramente, FELICITACIONES!!!!


 
Gracias Ezavalla. Yo como vos Despuntando el vicio!! Pero bueno.


Por otra parte ne he tenido el momento de agradecerte todos los aportes TEORICOS a este foro que junto a los de CACHO son los pilares a seguir por lo menos en los subforos que yo normalmente navego. LA verdad que hay gente como ustedes muy deinteresada en ayudar y por sobre todo a encaminar a nuestros compañeros foreros nuevos que aveces hay que entenderlos que es lo que quieren.

bueno, un saludos y seguimos conectados.

Juan jose



Cacho dijo:


> Muy lindos amplis (JJ y JM)...
> Ahora me dan ganas de terminar el eternamente inconcluso mío... Pero lo resistiré
> 
> 
> Saludos


 

Gracias cacho!! Muy contento que les guste.

El amplificador tuyo (yo si me acuerdo cual es ) estamos todos esperándolo ya que me recuerdo un diseño muy bueno.!
Por aca tengo dos placas de PA300 de elektor que tambien estan a la espera de ser colocadas en un gabinete y ..... bueno por falta de tiempo estan ahi. 

La verdad que veo que hay mucha materia gris y buena en este foro, hay unos trabajos muy buenos mas adelante, hay trabajos monstruosos, hay trabajos ingeniosos, hay trabajos muy profesionales, pero sobre todo, hay sinergia de conocimientos que es para mi la fuente basica del desarrollo en los tiempos actuales.

Un abrazo a todos y suerte en sus proyectos.

Juan Jose


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

ezavalla dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias por los elogios! Yo todavía le veo defectos al montaje  pero sus comentarios me hacen poner muy contento.
> 
> Muchas gracias!


 

Hola ezavalla muy bonito tu montaje, me imagino que debe sonar exelente, todo muy bien calculado.

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

en asuntos de leds a las perillas en lo personal solo me gusta si son bastante discreo, en alguna ocacion encontre un material con funcion similar al de la fibra optica que me parecio interesante para el uso con leds, asi se colo el led en el interior del gabinete y se saca solo el hilillo de esta cosa hacia la perilla y queda un discreto y coqueton puntito de color de alrededor de un milimetro, yo lo use en un preamplificador de phono que no recuerdo donde deje las fotos


la otra es "recuperar" las perillas de otros equipos


----------



## rash

Juan Jose, muy buen amplificador, tengo ganas de montar uno con el 3886 y cuando he visto el tuyo ya no me lo pienso más....
enhorabuena


----------



## Electronec

Genial JJ super profesional. Enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose

rash dijo:


> Juan Jose, muy buen amplificador, tengo ganas de montar uno con el 3886 y cuando he visto el tuyo ya no me lo pienso más....
> enhorabuena


 
Rash gracias. Móntalo sin problemas es un muy buen amplificador: yo lo tengo alimentadoi con 25 vcc simetricos y bafles de 4 ohms. No calienta, suena muy bien. 
Lo tengo montado en una plaqueta del audio colection de elektor. La subo por las dudas ya que no es esactamente ingual al esuqema del datasheet.

Un abrazo y suerte.

Electronec: gracias y un saludos crodial.

Juan Jose


----------



## HADES

Gracias por dicho aporte con ese amplificador y su esquema!!

salu2


----------



## rash

Ok Juan Jose, gracias por el aporte y en vacaciones me pondré manos a la obra 

abrazos


----------



## YALONIO

Electronec dijo:


> Hola Juan José
> 
> Aqui expongo un amplificador para guitarra eléctrica de dos canales de entrada y 55W de potencia de salida.
> 
> No es mucha potencia, pero para tocar en casa suena demasiado.
> 
> La calidad es buenísima y el montaje del circuito es super sencillo funcionando a la primera.
> 
> LLevo poco tiempo en el foro y es el primer trabajo que expongo....si a alguien le interesa este montaje .............
> 
> Saludos.



se ve bien tu trabajo, que potencia utilizaste asi como la preamplificacion, veo que le has puesto un crossover y eso como para que, por cierto se ve bien tu amp


----------



## Electronec

YALONIO dijo:


> se ve bien tu trabajo, que potencia utilizaste asi como la preamplificacion, veo que le has puesto un crossover y eso como para que, por cierto se ve bien tu amp



Gracias por tus comentarios.

El crossover es por los ecualizadores de tres vias y lapotencia es de 35W con 8 ohmios y 70 con 4 ohmios.
Para mas información te dejo el link del post sobre este tema.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-35w-8r-70w-4r-guitarra-32246/

Saludos.


----------



## david2009

hoola este amplificador lo hice a base de el *integrado tda7294*.
el chasis lo encontre, era un aparato con entradas redes para p.c. 

*tiene 8 salidas* 8 integrados modo  simples
y sus ocho entradas. Lo hise especialmente para las ocho salidas de sonido de la pc.

4 potenciometros
y la botonera de 4 standby y 4 mute.

lo unico q*UE* me falta son  6 parlantes  

todos esos botones los puse por ese mismo motivo, para no estar en uso las demas salidas que no voy a ocupar hasta que consiga los parlantes bueno adios espero que les aya gustadoooo chau


----------



## Helminto G.

¿y las tripas?!!!


----------



## Electronec

Helminto G. dijo:


> ¿y las tripas?!!!



+1  

Saludos.


----------



## alexcesarpalma

hola a todos, aqui os dejo un amplificador que he fabricado de 200w (100 por canal) con su respectivo inversor para un coche, jejejje, levanta bastante bien 2 kicker cuadradas , ya hasta molesto algo a los vecinos con mi ruido, jejeje , consume 5 amperes con los TIP142 y el TIP147 , es de los primeros amplificadores para coche que hice, hace 2 años y todavia funciona bastante bien, calienta muy poco


----------



## Electronec

Chulo , chulo , chulo.....   enhorabuena.

¿Los disipadores son esos, o no figuran en las fotos? 

Saludos.


----------



## alexcesarpalma

si los disipadores son esos, aunque no se por que los coloque en el inversor , los mosfets casi ni se calientan, creo que por que use 4 / IRF1010N jejeje, es demasiada potencia del inversor para mi amplificador, son casi 250watts para el inversor, y el ampli solo requiere de 80watts para funcionar a +/- 40v, pero no hay problema, funciona perfectamente, alrato les paso el diagrama de mi diseño, es que no tengo escaner  por si lo quisieran hacer 

saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> es demasiada potencia del inversor para mi amplificador, son casi 250watts para el inversor, y el ampli solo requiere de 80watts para funcionar a +/- 40v, pero no hay problema, funciona perfectamente, alrato les paso el diagrama de mi diseño, es que no tengo escaner  por si lo quisieran hacer
> 
> saludos


entonces le cabe otro ampli a la misma fuente, je je, se ve remono alex


----------



## alexcesarpalma

Helminto G. dijo:


> entonces le cabe otro ampli a la misma fuente, je je, se ve remono alex



jejejeje, si de hecho ya estoy en proseso de construir otro amplificador para la fuente, estoy construyendo el ampli de 250w que vi en otro foro, alrato voy a puebla a comprar las partes y les digo que tal quedo ,y aparte are otro inversor de menos potencia para alimentarlo por que se ve que solo consumira unos 200w , pero estoy pensando colocarle unos buenos capacitores de filtro  para que no disminuya potencia

saludos!!


----------



## anderson torres

Hola!!
Este se realizo para un proyecto de la Universidad. No es la gran cosa pero funciona casi en 100 %. La parte digital se realizo con un 18f452. La ecualizacion se realizo de 5 bandas con filtros butterworth. Dos amplificadores transistorizados (clase AB)  cada uno de 100 watts . Funciona fenomenal aunque hay que mejorarle ciertos detalles.

Salu2¡¡
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jACzHJwuRvM


----------



## CAYSER

hola *anderson torres*,esta bravazo tu proyecto ,solo falta subir fotos del interior para poder apreciar aun mejor ,la idea de integrar ya algo digital al menos para la informacion con pantalla tipo digital me parece bien ,hojala pudieras compartir esa informacion para adicionar a nuestros proyectos ya que se ve rebien,buen aporte.


----------



## Electronec

carlos flores lujan dijo:


> hola *anderson torres*,esta bravazo tu proyecto ,solo falta subir fotos del interior para poder apreciar aun mejor ,la idea de integrar ya algo digital al menos para la informacion con pantalla tipo digital me parece bien ,hojala pudieras compartir esa informacion para adicionar a nuestros proyectos ya que se ve rebien,buen aporte.



+1

Saludos.


----------



## rash

muy buenos amplificadore chicos....

saludos


----------



## alexcesarpalma

por fin llegue de puebla, PFF que calor hace, comenzare la construccion de un amplificador de 150w con inversor para coche casero, espero que sea un buen aporte al foro y de algo de ayuda para los que amenas comienzan o quieren hacerse de un amplificador de buena potencia para coche


----------



## Juan Jose

david2009 dijo:


> hoola este amplificador lo hice a base de el *integrado tda7294*.
> el chasis lo encontre, era un aparato con entradas redes para p.c.
> 
> *tiene 8 salidas* 8 integrados modo simples
> y sus ocho entradas. Lo hise especialmente para las ocho salidas de sonido de la pc.
> 
> 4 potenciometros
> y la botonera de 4 standby y 4 mute.
> 
> lo unico q*UE* me falta son 6 parlantes
> 
> todos esos botones los puse por ese mismo motivo, para no estar en uso las demas salidas que no voy a ocupar hasta que consiga los parlantes bueno adios espero que les aya gustadoooo chau


 

Hola David. Muy bueno tu proyecto. Mi curiosidad: que marca son tus bafles? O que modelo usaste para diseñarlos con el woofer de esa manera.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## anderson torres

Hola¡¡
Para los que me pidieron unos fotos del montaje. Aqui estan!!!

Salu2¡¡


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Les muestro fotos de algunos amplificadores hechos por mi:




















Saludos


----------



## Electronec

Oscar, una vez mas como siempre:

ENHORABUENA!!!. 

100% PROFESIONAl. 

¿Como se llama el pequeñín en W?

Saludos.


----------



## rash

Oscar, muy fuerte lo tuyo ..... cuanto trabajo se ve... enhorabuena


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Que PROFESOOOOOOR!!!!!
Muy BUENO!!!!!


----------



## david2009

son  de marca ken brown las cajas. woofer es re trucho tengo q*UE* comprar buenos



Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola David. Muy bueno tu proyecto. Mi curiosidad: que marca son tus bafles? O que modelo usaste para diseñarlos con el woofer de esa manera.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Juan Jose




son  de marca ken brown las cajas. woofer es re trucho tengo que comprar  buenos 

pero  como entraba  el woofer los puse al reves . ivan unos de 6 pulgadas y los q*UE* puse son de 10pulgadas


----------



## Cacho

Muy lindos bichos Oscar. Felicitaciones.

Y David, no empecemos de nuevo con la novela de los SMS... Ya pasamos por eso hace un tiempo.

Saludos


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Oscar exelentes equipos felicitaciones!!! la verdad muy buenos tus montajes dejan mucho que decear...


----------



## Juan Jose

Oscar,nuevamente con tus acostumbrados MUY BUENOS MONTAJES. 

Felicitaciones!!! 

Un saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Heiliger

anderson  torres como que no es la gran cosa esta muy bueno tu proyecto


----------



## Cacho

oscarcito_ale dijo:


> Oscar exelentes equipos felicitaciones!!! la verdad muy buenos *tus montajes dejan mucho que decear*...


No, macho... Revisá eso, que lo estás usando medio mal...
Significa justo lo contrario a lo que querés decir 


Saludos


----------



## Tavo

oscarcito_ale dijo:


> Oscar exelentes equipos felicitaciones!!! la verdad muy buenos tus montajes dejan mucho que decear...



¿Me parece a mi o no entendés bien el concepto de "deja mucho que desear"?
Sabés lo que quiere decir esa frase o la pusiste a propósito??

"deja mucho que desear":
Quiere decir que nadie desea eso, o que no merece ser deseado. En otras palabras, es una calificación muy NEGATIVA.

En todo caso querrás decir "tienen mucho que desear"...
Sospecho que no entendés bien el concepto de la frase.

De mi parte:
Muy buenos tus montajes Oscar.. Están prolijos... Me dan ganas de empezar a armar otro...
Saludos Oscar, y FELICITACIONES por tus amplificadores!!

Tavo 

EDIT:
No quise repetir lo mismo que Cacho, escribimos los dos al mismo tiempo, con unos segundos de difrencia! Oops...


----------



## alexcesarpalma

bueno como lo prometido es deuda, aqui les dejo imagenes de mi nuevo amplificador para coche, perdon por demorarme pero lo quise hacer todo, absolutamente todo a mano, (diagrama, circuito impreso, etc), por eso me trade algo pero aqui esta, , y funciona rechoncho, jejeje


----------



## Helminto G.

oscar, me quito el sombrero maestro!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

¡A pura mano alzada!

Enhorabuena por el montaje!!!! De Diez!!


----------



## alexcesarpalma

oscar por cierto, igualmente, estan de diez tus amplis!!! quisiera ver como haces uno!!, estaria encantado,

por cierto si son a mano alzada todo, la placa la diseñe a puro plumon, el diagrama, el diseño de las pistas, todo, jejeje, hay les paso el diagrama, solo que no encuentro la manera de como XD

saludos!!


----------



## palomo

oscarcito_ale dijo:


> la verdad muy buenos tus montajes dejan mucho que decear...


 
Aqui acordemonos de una clase de la preparatoria y apliquemos algo de logica, 

Verdad = AFirmacion.

Buenos = afirmacion

DEja mucho que desear = negacion

2 firmaciones con una negacion resultado = afirmacion o sea que a Oscarito_ale le gusto lo del compañero Oscar 

COmo que se lee mal.... mejor diremos que al amigo Oscarito_ale le gusto el trabajo del amigo Oscar.

 ahora si quieren ya me pueden linchar.


----------



## Tacatomon

palomo dijo:


> Aqui acordemonos de una clase de la preparatoria y apliquemos algo de logica,
> 
> Verdad = AFirmacion.
> 
> Buenos = afirmacion
> 
> DEja mucho que desear = negacion
> 
> 2 firmaciones con una negacion resultado = afirmacion o sea que a Oscarito_ale le gusto lo del compañero Oscar
> 
> COmo que se lee mal.... mejor diremos que al amigo Oscarito_ale le gusto el trabajo del amigo Oscar.
> 
> ahora si quieren ya me pueden linchar.



A!!! Que se note el apoyo... Igual y se entendió... No creo que haya grandes problemas


----------



## palomo

Con eso que 2 compañeros casi casi me crusifican al pobre Oscarito_ale.

diciendo:   Andres ...¡Crusificalo! Crusificalo! Suelta a maravillasaudio.


----------



## Helder Guerra

Oscar te felicito buen trabajo.
Se nota el que te gusta trabajar con sonido.


----------



## CAYSER

*alexcesarpalma* ,saludos amigo,por pura curiosidad o es mi imaginacion,el toroide que usastes es un toroide de polvo de hierro parece asi en la imagen (de los que vienen en las fuentes de pc),pregunto y sacame de duda por que ya habia visto en otros proyectos ese tipo de toroides pero son de polvo de hierro y por lo que e leido no es recomendable y recomienda el uso de toroide pero de ferrita ,y tu fuente esta funcionando con que amplificador de potencia lo tienes operando ummm y cuantos wats proporciona tu fuente smps de salida como para mover un amplificador, adjunto ejemplos y agradeceria tu respuesta .

las fotos 1y2 son suyas(polvo de hierro),3 de un amigo igual polvo de hierro ,4 fotos de toroides de ferrita (son mias)


----------



## oscarcito_ale

solo esta mal expresada la frase no preste atenciòn es como dice tavo "tienen mucho que desear" como no me van a gustar esos equipo si se nota la dedicacion de cada uno de ellos no seria capaz de insultar a nadie cualquiera comete errores no es para tal show


----------



## Electronec

@:Alexcesarpalma

Muy buén trabajo, te lo has currao. 

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Gracias por los comentarios a todos los compañeros y colegas.

alex muy bonito y ordenado tu montaje con PCB hecho a mano, me hizo recordar viejas experiencias con el plumon cuando no tenia ni idea de softwares de diseño de PCB. ¡Felicitaciones!

Saludos.

PD: me sumo a la pregunta de carlos sobre los toroides de polvo de hierro que usaste.


----------



## palomo

Ya somos 3 a la pregunta de Carlos sobre los toroides


----------



## alexcesarpalma

hola a todos, de hecho no son toroides de polvo de hierro, son de ferrita, los consegi de una fuente de poder de una computadora de 1994(el año en que naci,jeje), una bastante rechoncha, de hecho, pude conseguir 4 fuentes de estas y a cada una le pude sacar 8 difusores como el de mi amplificador, 4 ferritas toroidales , 8 mosfets, en fin....., y para confirmar que no eran de polvo de hierro, tuve que sacrificar un toroide  , se identifica que es de ferrita, por que se notan los cristales de este material al romperlo , igual a lo que se ve cuando rompes una ferrita de un flyback
saludos!!

mañana les paso el video del funcionamiento, o sino hoy,

por cierto, respondiendo a la otra pregunta de oscar, el amplificador es de 150w, y el smps es de solo 100w pero es lo necesario para alimentar el ampli   , pero ya vienen el amplificador y el SMPS en la misma placa, es que voy a equipar un coche con este amplificador y le hare una caja de aliminio con el que hace las ventanas, jejejej 

saludos!!


----------



## caortega

bueno compañeros de foros de electronica aqui les muestro mi amplificador de 20w de potencia stereo, y maneja un integrado tda 2009... pronto mostrare un amplificador de 60w stereo con un stk4152II .....


----------



## david2009

Cacho dijo:


> Muy lindos bichos Oscar. Felicitaciones.
> 
> Y David, no empecemos de nuevo con la novela de los SMS... Ya pasamos por eso hace un tiempo.
> 
> Saludos




a tanto escandalolo por los mensaje si se entiende .dale basta


----------



## Electronec

@ Caortega. Buen trabajo 

Saludos.


----------



## HADES

caortega dijo:


> bueno compañeros de foros de electronica aqui les muestro mi amplificador de 20w de potencia stereo, y maneja un integrado tda 2009... pronto mostrare un amplificador de 60w stereo con un stk4152II .....



felicitaciones por el proyecto caortega esta buenissimo!!!!


----------



## Helder Guerra

Hola a todos lo participantes del foro,
Aquí les dejo unas fotos de uno de los amplificadores que yo he hecho con mis propias manos incluyendo desde el chasis, el transformador, las placas y todo el ensamble.


























https://3wbgqa.blu.livefilestore.co...Hv4_CXSZW5Eh4cmLRvzJ42k63/P1010321.JPG?psid=1


----------



## zeta_bola_1

helder, no aparecen las fotos


----------



## Electronec

Buen trabajo helder.......enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## alexcesarpalma

bastantes buenos amplificadores helder277  se ve que le pones buen empeño a tu trabajo!!!, en horabuena te felicito 
ya con tantos amplis que hemos publicado formariamos un sonido bastante  bueno, jejeje

saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Helder, muy bonito y estetico tu trabajo, mis respetos

Saludos


----------



## nachonkx

Aquí fotos de mi pequeño amplificador, esta hecho con TDA2030A
El fin de semana iré a comprar madera para hacerle un gabinete ya que es un trabajo para el colegio y debo presentarlo la próxima semana, ademas me falta hacerle el control de tonos y un vumetro para ver si los profes me suben la nota


----------



## Electronec

Bienvenido:

Buen trabajo y seguro que te ponen buena nota.

Saludo y suerte.


----------



## Helder Guerra

Hola Kerli, gracias por comentar al igual que a todos los compañeros que lo han echo.
El transformador tiene 160VAC con derivación central, este amplificador fue proyectado para una pòtencia de 700W x canal a 4 Ohmios.


----------



## ehbressan

Felicitaciones Helder, me parece que te quedo hermoso.
Sds.


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bueno y prolijo helder, felicitaciones 
Qué bestia ese transformador!! 

Saludos


----------



## chacarock

consulta offtopics
nachonkx-sabes si se puede conectar el TDA cableado? en ves de la placa? como para aprovehcar mejor la posicion del disipador o por lo que fuere.


saludos


----------



## HADES

chacarock dijo:


> consulta offtopics
> nachonkx-sabes si se puede conectar el TDA cableado? en ves de la placa? como para aprovehcar mejor la posicion del disipador o por lo que fuere.
> 
> 
> saludos



Hasta donde yo se si pero no te aseguro nada! ojo que un buen par de paginas atras un compañero mostro un amplificador cableado entermente!! solo retrocede un par y lo encontraras salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## KERLY

helder277 dijo:


> Hola Kerli, gracias por comentar al igual que a todos los compañeros que lo han echo.
> El transformador tiene 160VAC con derivación central, este amplificador fue proyectado para una pòtencia de 700W x canal a 4 Ohmios.



estariamos hablando de 112v dc por rama y como hiciste con los filtros  porque hasta donde tengo entendido los hay maximo de100v a 10000uf aqui en el valle... o los tienes en serie -paralelo por que para ese voltaje como minimo unos 125v


----------



## Helder Guerra

Kerly disculpa el error de transcripción los 160V son en DC en el transformador son 120Vac con derivacion central o sea 60V-0-60V.


----------



## rash

helder277 un trabajo muy bueno... y con un acabado profesional...... felicitaciones


----------



## Juan Jose

Muy buenos los trabajos!!!. Felicitaciones ambos. 

saludos

Juan jsoe


----------



## Tavo

Helder277:

Hace raaatoo que no veía algo tan bien hecho, en serio, te pasaste. Tu prolijidad y empeño me encanta, super prolijo y ordenado!!

Muchas Felicitaciones realmente por tu amplificador, así dan ganas de hacerse uno!!

Me gustó mucho tu proyecto.
Saludos!!

Tavo


----------



## Helder Guerra

Hola compañeros muchos saludos a todos y gracias por sus palabras y felicitaciones.
Hace unos 20 años un tio me regalo una guitarra electrica por que me vio tocando una acustica y me quiso hacer un buen regalo, entonces no tenia donde conectarla porque el regalo no incluía el amplificador. Alguien que se hacia llamar radiotecnico me dijo yo te puedo hacer un amplificador para que practiques, yo estrañado un poco le pregunte y eso se puede hacer? me respondio claro y me mostro cosas que el hacia como amplificadores de para música, transmisores de FM etc. Me sorprendí tanto y me dieron tantas ganas de poder yo tambien hacer lo mismo que desde entonces comencé a comprar revistas, hacer cursos hasta que aprendí algo de electrónica.
Actualmente toco bajo en un grupo de personas que utilizamos la música como hobi para desestresarnos y ya he hecho varios amplificadores para mi bajo, estas son las fotos de el amplificador que uso actualmente. El preamplificador y la etapa de potencia estan basadas en el amplificador Hartke HA3500 y el ecualizador es basado en el amplificador Carvin B1500, bueno sin mas palabras y disculpen por el discurso, las fotos.


----------



## luisgrillo

Que bonito trabajo helder277. Muy buena presentacion.

Felicidades.!


----------



## Electronec

helder;

una vez mas.......enhorabuena .
Si señor, muy bueno, tu bajo debe de sonar genial en esa pedazo de bocina.

Saludos.


----------



## Helder Guerra

Foreros nuevamente saludos,
Esta es la foto de una tarjeta de un amplificador Carvin modelo DCM2000 cuando realicé las pruebas de funcionamiento. Muy buena la calidad del sonido de este amplificador. Tambien hecho en casa.


----------



## Helminto G.

bastante prolijo, ta chulo


----------



## zeta_bola_1

helder, como haces la serigrafiada esa del lado de los componentes??

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Es un muy lindo amplificador Helder, Felicidades!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helder Guerra

Zeta_bola_1 saludos,
Tanto el impreso como la máscara de componentes las hago con el método de transferencia térmica.
O sea con plancha, aunque tambien trabajo la serigrafia pero esta ultima la estoy utilizando solo para 
marcar los chasís de los proyectos que realizo. El método de planchado es más rapido para hacer las placas y con la práctica se consigue una buena técnica.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

gracias helder, un buen dato, por uqe veo que te quedo impecable. el metodo de la plancha solo lo uso para hacer el impreso, o sea del lado del cobre, pero viendo esos resultados, la proxima placa intento de hacerlo

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> gracias helder, un buen dato, por uqe veo que te quedo impecable. el metodo de la plancha solo lo uso para hacer el impreso, o sea del lado del cobre, pero viendo esos resultados, la proxima placa intento de hacerlo



SI lo hacés, tené en cuenta que hay que invertir la imagen de la mascara de componentes para que se vean "al derecho" cuando lo planchás.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

aah, si eza es verdad, no me habia percatado. chas gracias

saludos


----------



## sebasmix

una pregunta cacho en el circuito de el amplificador de 300 que es el de Elliott Rod el trafo es de 40 + 40 y de cuantos amperajes??


----------



## juanchilp

helder277  ¿ el gabinete lo hicistes vos ? si es asi ¿como hicistes para pintar de blanco los retoques de volumén y otros detalles que te quedaron bien ? por lo que tengo entendido con papel tranfer se puede imprimir y volvarlo en color negro ( color tinta de la impresora laser ) , pero en color blanco desconezco


----------



## Helder Guerra

Juanchilp saludos,

Esas figuras y letras se hacen con un proceso llamado serigrafía el cual consiste en hacer el dibujo en Corel draw (software para diseño grafico), se imprime en acetato transparente o en papel pergamino y luego el proceso de revelado con emulsión  textil en el estarcidor (marco de madera con seda para estampar) y se estampa con tintas poligrafica del color que tu quieras. En la web encuentras información y hasta vídeos de como hacer este proceso.


----------



## Cacho

sebasmix dijo:


> una pregunta cacho en el circuito de el amplificador de 300 que es el de Elliott Rod el trafo es de 40 + 40 y de cuantos amperajes??


El que usé yo es de 1200VA, tiene algunos VA de regalo 

Con menos VA te tiene que alcanzar para una versión estéreo, y probablemente con unos 400VA por ampli también te alcance. Fijate, hacé las cuentas y lo que te dé, será.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> El que usé yo es de 1200VA, tiene algunos VA de regalo
> 
> Con menos VA te tiene que alcanzar para una versión estéreo, y probablemente con unos 400VA por ampli también te alcance. Fijate, hacé las cuentas y lo que te dé, será.
> 
> Saludos



Y Cacho?? Para cuando el monstruo ese?

Todavía seguís luchando por el gabinete? Vamos che, que por lo poco que vi está increíble, esos MJ me gustan mucho! Y originales de ON!! Jej...
Vamos che, quiero verlo terminado!

Saludos!!
Tavo.


----------



## Ratmayor

Es soprendente lo ingeniosos que son muchos de sus proyectos, aqui les va el mio  

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/subwoofer-clase-d-200w-4-ohms-38962/

Espero les guste... 

Ver el archivo adjunto 35442

Ver el archivo adjunto 35444

Ver el archivo adjunto 35445

Ver el archivo adjunto 35446

Ver el archivo adjunto 35447


----------



## juanchilp

helder277 dijo:


> Juanchilp saludos,
> 
> Esas figuras y letras se hacen con un proceso llamado serigrafía el cual consiste en hacer el dibujo en Corel draw (software para diseño grafico), se imprime en acetato transparente o en papel pergamino y luego el proceso de revelado con emulsión  textil en el estarcidor (marco de madera con seda para estampar) y se estampa con tintas poligrafica del color que tu quieras. En la web encuentras información y hasta vídeos de como hacer este proceso.



gracias helder por responder, muy impresionante tu proyecto, voy a buscar mas informacion al respecto en la web, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

La serigrafia de los amplificadores que construyo, primero la hago en corel y luego con una plumilla y vinilo blanco la dibujo, luego la protejo con laca transparente.

Eso si, para hacer esto hay que tener buena practica para que quede bien.

Lo de la seda ya lo conocia, muy bueno helder.

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G.

ratmayor, son componentes reciclados o es mi imaginacion?,  ya devuelvele a mario el joshy


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola a todos. Bueno aca les traigo fotos de una unidad de potencia que se fabricaba en Argentina en los años 80-90. 
Esta en particular tira 350 watts en 4 ohms por canal y 700 watts en 8 ohms y en puente.
Tiene entrada balanceada, proteccion contra subimpedancias, temperatura y cc en los parlantes. Retardo de encendido e indicador de señal de entrada y cliping (o recorte).

Un detalle a tener muy en cuenta es que estos diseños NO contemplaban refrigeracion forzada por turbinas. El gabinete es de 4 unidades de rack!. Tiene un transformador gigante, uns filtros unicos MUY grandes y una muy buena terminación.

En las ultimas dos fotos, esta acompañada de una unidad QSC MX700 de igual potencia pero como se puede ver OTRA tecnologia. 

Un ejemplo de lo que se fabricaba en Arg. en aquellos años.

saludos y suerte.


juan jose


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Semejantes condensadores

Se ven muy bonitos esos transistores motorolla, las cosas ya no las hacen como antes ahora son desechables y delicadas, me imagino que ese ampli debe aguantar trabajo pesado, se ve bastante robusto.

Hace unos dias llegué donde un amigo que estaba reparando un amplificador hechizo y le habia cambiado los condensadores porque los habia soplado por un corto en la salida, pues decidimos abrirlos ya que se habia rumorado de que eran muy malos y pues vaya sorpresa, el envoltorio de papel y cinta de aluminio que componen el condensador era pequeñisimo y estaba pegado con brea  para que se sintiera pesado, el condensador decia en su etiqueta 10000uF / 80V pero por dentro parecia de 4700uF o menos.

*Asi que para los compañeros, ni se les ocurra comprar los condensadores de marca B&L porque son baratos pero malisimos* 

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

señor amplificador, ese disipador me disipa hasta las dudas!!!


----------



## Ratmayor

Helminto G. dijo:


> ratmayor, son componentes reciclados o es mi imaginacion?, ya devuelvele a mario el joshy


100% "Ecologico" jeje y no, Yoshi es mi asistente... le pago mejor que mario


----------



## Tacatomon

Helminto G. dijo:


> señor amplificador, ese disipador me disipa hasta las dudas!!!



JAjajajajajaj, Ahora si, disculpen compañeros, pero te la volaste!!!!!

Ahora, esa es una tremenda máquina de potencia. No cabe duda que esos sí son 350W rms.
Yo tengo una potencia parecida, de 250W... Bueno, parecida en que los Tr`s finales son MJ15022, Motorola claro. Hasta ahora, solo se ha quemado un canal. Remplazados por los mismo pero en OnSemi. A ese ampli le hemos dado bien duro. Cortos, sobrecarga, una caída...
Ahhh. No cabe duda que lo de antes era lo mejor.


----------



## Helder Guerra

Se parce al Brute 70 famoso para esa epoca.


----------



## Tavo

No me gustó nada ese KITHEC que posteó Juan José... jej Lo veo bastante desprolijo... Lo que si me gustaron son esos pedazos de transistores: MJ15016 originales Motorola, tienen una pinta!! Jeje

Que puede salir hoy en día un amplificador QSC de 100WRMS?
La verdad, no tengo mucha idea de marcas de amplficadores comerciales... Oops..

Saludos!!
Tavo


----------



## Ratmayor

Aqui les tengo otros "hijos" mios...
Estas son de un sonido 5.1 que contrui hace unos 3 años y aun esta andando
estos son los amplificadores de los "satelites" (Canales Izquierdo, Derecho, Central, Surround) (40W RMS 8ohms)

Y este es el amplificador del subwoofer (80W RMS 8ohms)

Y este otro es el ampli de 260W q*UE* sale en la pagina de pablin q*UE* increiblemente esta funcionando despues de varias correciones...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

ratmayor dijo:


> Y este otro es el ampli de 260W q sale en la pagina de pablin q increiblemente esta funcionando despues de varias correciones...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35839


 
Hola ratmayor, te recomiendo que quites esas resistencias de 47 Ohm de los emisores y las pongas de 0.33 ohm al igual que los otros 4 transistores.

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Hola ratmayor, te recomiendo que quites esas resistencias de 47 Ohm de los emisores y las pongas de 0.33 ohm al igual que los otros 4 transistores.
> 
> Saludos


jeje son de 0.47 como las tome con la camara del telefono, no se ven bien, lo que pasa es que para el momento no consegui las 8 de 0.47, en el otro canal tuve que poner de 0.33 gracias! 

Aqui el resto de mis hijos! 
Este es un amplificador estéreo de 45W RMS por canal hecho con componentes reciclados...




El siguiente es un amplificador de 265W RMS 8ohms que hice para un subwoofer que tengo posteado _aqui_





y por ultimo, un amplificador estéreo de 150W rms por canal 



*P.D.: Siempre uso placas perforadas porque nunca tuve paciencia para hacer los impresos *


----------



## psychatog

ratmayor dijo:


> *P.D.: Siempre uso placas perforadas porque nunca tuve paciencia para hacer los impresos *



Yes!!! Yo igual, si tengo que armar mas de dos, puede ser, sino ni ahí hago el PCB!!!


----------



## Electronec

psychatog dijo:


> Iniciado por *ratmayor*
> 
> *P.D.: Siempre uso placas perforadas porque nunca tuve paciencia para hacer los impresos *​Yes!!! Yo igual, si tengo que armar mas de dos, puede ser, sino ni ahí hago el PCB!!!


Yo opino lo contrario............hace falta mas paciencia para PCB´s perforados que para los específicos.

Saludos.


----------



## mcou

hola amigo Derhund
como se llama ese amplificador se ve genial

me puedes pasar el esquematico


----------



## mariano22

Electronec dijo:


> Yo opino lo contrario............hace falta mas paciencia para PCB´s perforados que para los específicos.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo con Electronec. La PCB puede llevarte un ratito mas de tiempo y paciencia... pero luego se hace muy facil ensamblar todo, ademas que si la PCB esta bien hecha y se colocaron los componentes bien, es muy improbable que no ande.
 Con las pre-perforadas hay que estar un rato largo pensando como ubicar cada cosa bien. De esta manera hay muchas posibilidades de error, aunque no quiere decir que no te pueda salir bien.


Un saludo"!


----------



## Ratmayor

mariano22 dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con Electronec. La PCB puede llevarte un ratito mas de tiempo y paciencia... pero luego se hace muy facil ensamblar todo, ademas que si la PCB esta bien hecha y se colocaron los componentes bien, es muy improbable que no ande.
> Con las pre-perforadas hay que estar un rato largo pensando como ubicar cada cosa bien. De esta manera hay muchas posibilidades de error, aunque no quiere decir que no te pueda salir bien.
> 
> 
> Un saludo"!


En si no es tanto paciencia, sino que las PCB nunca me quedaron bien, parecian hechas por cavernicolas  me va mejor con placas perforadas, y como hago un amplificador, como quien dice, una vez a la cuarezma...


----------



## Helder Guerra

Saludos A todos,

Como dicen cada loco con su tema yo tampoco cambio mis placas hechas en un software por las universales o perforadas. No me gusta la presentación de las ultimas y la facilidad para el montaje en las diseñadas a gusto personal es bastante grande.

Este es un ejemplo de lo ordenado que puede quedar un montaje con un poquito de dedicación en un software como Eagle.


----------



## mcou

por favor me pueden pasar el esquematico de ese amplificador saludos


----------



## Electronec

Helder277,

enhorabuena, muy buen tradbajo....

Saludos.


----------



## psychatog

No dudo ni un poco de las ventajas del PCB!!!! Pero si el PCB no esta diseñado y el circuito es medianamente sencillo lo armo en las plaquetas perforadas, digamos a modo de prototipo.
Obviamente que si es un circuito complicado o están los PCBs diseñados, los uso.


----------



## Ratmayor

Lindo amplificador *helder277*  podrias decir sus especificaciones? tiene buena pinta..!


----------



## Nimer

Este lo armé ayer. Empecé a las 9am, y terminé a las 10pm.
Se trata de un amplificador Stereo de unos 120+120 sobre una carga de 8 ohms. Es el circuito de Luciperro de 100W que posteó en Diagramas Amplificadores (primer página, primer post).
Todo montado en un gabinete metálico, y con una conexión estrella para la tierra de todas las partes justo en el centro del equipo. Anteriormente tenía dos placas de 100W de la firma Plaquetodo, que las saqué y le armé estas dos nuevas porque las otras eran el doble de grande, y no me gustaban. Después si pongo a funcionar esas, subo el diagrama si vale la pena. Pero el pcb era muy feo.

Entonces me quedé con el trafo de 36+36 y armé este bichito. Ya van cuatro de estos armados y todos funcionando perfectamente. Más de uno me trajo dolores de cabeza e incertidumbre, pero es más debido a que no cuento con un osciloscopio y tengo que jugar a las adivinanzas, involucrando a Cacho, Ezavalla y Fogonazo que "me hicieron el aguante".

En fin, les dejo las fotitos.

Su frente:





Faltan las perillas, y la luz de encendido.


La cola:




Dos transistores ON semi y dos Motorola año 99. Los dos agujeros que quedan libres, son para los plugs de salida de 6,5mm.

El transformador:






Por dentro desde arriba:




El espacio que queda será para el protector de parlantes de tupolev, y si me ordeno un poco, también para un pre y un vumetro. Pero el pre lo veo medio inútil en una potencia como esta, ya que siempre se usaría con una pc, o una mixer. El vúmetro sería con un KA2284 para probar.


Más de cerca:




Lo que se ve en el centro del gabinete es el tap central, o ground. Esa varilla roscada la quise sacar pero se falseó la tuerca contra la chapa y es insacable. Así que opté por enroscarle un contacto para todas las tierras de parlante, amplificadores, y fuente, aprovechando también la puesta a tierra del gabinete.


Espero que les guste.
Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Se ve bien. Habrá que darle otra mirada hasta que esté completito!!.
Buen laburo Nimer


----------



## galo3000

holpa qu etal amigo electronico podrias postear el diagra o el pcb 
si no es mucha molestia


----------



## psychatog

Nimer:
Se trata de un amplificador Stereo de unos 120+120 sobre una carga de 8 ohms. Es el circuito de Luciperro de 100W que posteó en Diagramas Amplificadores (primer página, primer post).

Ese ampli???


----------



## Nimer

psychatog dijo:


> Nimer:
> Se trata de un amplificador Stereo de unos 120+120 sobre una carga de 8 ohms. Es el circuito de Luciperro de 100W que posteó en Diagramas Amplificadores (primer página, primer post).
> 
> Ese ampli???



Sip, el mismísimo. 
Si me estás preguntando algo más, no te entendí. 
Saludos.


----------



## Electronec

Buen trabajo Nimer.

Saludos.


----------



## RASC18

excelente  trabajo Nimer y  acabarlo para que le saques lo máximo a tu amplificador

saludos...


----------



## psychatog

Nimer dijo:


> Sip, el mismísimo.
> Si me estás preguntando algo más, no te entendí.
> Saludos.



Je, era para galo3000.
Saludos


----------



## Nimer

Aaaaah, ahora entendí.
Por las dudas, dejo el link.

Para galo3000:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/


----------



## Quercus

Aquí dejo un pequeño amplificador que hice el verano pasado para el PC, quería integrarlo en el escritorio y así quedo. Todos los PCB  son de cosecha propia, son cuatro módulos de 20w  dos para agudos, medios y dos para graves en puente.Tiene un protector de tres vías  con retardo y como separador de frecuencias un crossovers de ESP, el puente para los graves, es el que posteo luciperro,  el potenciómetro de ganancia que tiene lo he puesto en el frontal junto con el de volumen para manejar mejor los graves, de esa forma el control sobre ellos es a gusto personal en todo momento, la verdad es que montado así, se escucha como un  amplificador de mayor nivel, y eso que el transformador es pequeño 15+15 2Amp. Al escucharlo  comprendí  algunas cosas que explica Rod Elliot sobre la biamplificacion y sus ventajas.  Antes solo eran dos en estéreo, ahora  al montar dos más en puente le hice  un subwoofer  y los dos altavoces  de antes los deje para los medios y agudos, los resultados me animan a montar uno bastante más grande, espero que pronto, porque tengo varios candidatos que ya funcionan.
  Saludos


----------



## Electronec

Muy buén trabajo quercus10.

Muy buena la integración en el mobiliario y los PCB´s con mucho orden y limpieza.....

Mi enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## rash

quercus10 que buen montaje....

me gusto muuucho y seguro que suena genial...

enhorabuena


----------



## mariano22

quercus10 exelente montaje! Muchisima prolijidad! (que es lo que mas aprecio)

Los bafles los hiciste vos? cuanto te salieron cvada parlante? porque ando con ganasa de hacerme un sub-woofer con esas caracteristicas.

Mis felicitaciones!

Un saludo!


----------



## Quercus

Muchas gracias por los comentarios.
  Mariano22: si las cajas las hice yo, son muy simples, los altavoces  son Beyma:
  Sub. 33€ 50w, medios 32€ 50w, agudos 25€ 12w, todos  RMS, si te interesa saber algo mas dímelo y lo comentamos en el hilo de fotos de bafles hechos en casa.
  Saludos


----------



## mariano22

uhh que caritos (para nosotros: argentina) esos woofers...

Si puedes muestramos masfotos de los bafles... ya que se ven solo en 1 foto... me interesa ver como los hiciste...

Repito. Exelente trabajo!

un saludo!


----------



## psychatog

Muy bueno!!! Pero tengo una pregunta, en la proteccion de parlantes, para que les diste vuelta a los diodos? Como que les hiciste un rulito a cada tarminal?


----------



## Quercus

Eso fue una manía que nos inculco el profesor de taller, era para dos cuestiones,  aunque aquí  solo para una:  la primera, a la hora de soldar el calor del soldador llega más tarde al diodo y hay menos peligro de que se rompa, si la pista a la que se va a soldar es fina la soldadura es prácticamente instantánea, pero si es una pista gruesa , hay que dar calor para hacer una buena soldadura, eso transmite bastante calor al diodo y la segunda, si es un diodo que está sometido a mucho trabajo , que muchas veces se ponen muy calientes y no reparamos en ello, las espiras sirven  de radiador para refrigerarlo un poco. Si lo piensas tiene su lógica y como hasta ahora nadie me ha dicho lo contrario, con lógica, pues yo sigo haciéndolo.
Saludos


----------



## Cacho

quercus10 dijo:


> Eso fue una manía que nos inculco el profesor de taller...


¿Ese hombre era ya grande cuando lo tuviste como profesor?
Ese tipo de artilugios se usaba con más sentido en la época del germanio, que soporta menos temperatura (o sea, se cocina más fácil) y los soldadores eran unos tremendos monstruos (70W eran pocos...). Si este hombre era ya mayor, probablemente arrastró (como hacemos todos) las costumbres de joven aún después de haber cambiado de germanio a silicio y de 100W a 30W.

Hoy por hoy no es algo muy necesario. No es nada fácil tostar un semiconductor soldando decentemente bien. Hay que darle calor con ganas para arruinarlos.

Lo de la disipación... Ahí no lo veo tan bien. Lo que disipan los componentes por las patas no es mucho, sino más bien una nada. Y menos en diodos como esos.
Por disipación, no lo veo muy práctico.
De todas formas, no hace mal y no genera ningún problema. Usalo si te gusta.

Y muy lindo trabajo, che... Felicitaciones.


----------



## Tavo

Ahora que veo a Cacho, sugiero algo.

Que edites el post de Qercus10 y pongas las imágenes en el cuerpo del mensaje. Queda más práctico, no me gusta tener que abrir un ZIP, una carpeta, una imagen...

De paso, esas fotos VALEN LA PENA! (eh visto cada una... mm..)

Por si me olvidé de comentar, Quercus10:
Muchas felicitaciones por tu amplificador, está por demás prolijo y muy bien armado, me gustó muchoo!!
Me imagino que debe sonar así de bien como se ve!! Que lo disfrutes!!

Saludos!!
Tavo.

PD: @ Cacho: Perdón por el atrevimiento. Noté que lo has hecho otras veces esto en otros mensajes..


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Quercus10, esta exelente tu amplificador , todo bien colocado y sin olvidar ningun detalle. 

Felicitaciones, me gustó mucho


----------



## flyburn

hola ,este es un apli que costrui hace un año, soy un aficionado ala electronica y adicto a los amplificadores
este es uno de ellos  un stk4048ii  150wrms mono


 


buen tema ¡¡


----------



## Quercus

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Ese hombre era ya grande cuando lo tuviste como profesor?




   Ya decía que aquí, la espira solo podía cumplir una de las dos cuestiones por las que se hacía, que era para la soldadura, lo de la disipación, no era necesario, eso *puede* ocurrir en otras ocasiones,  pero bueno son mis manías adquiridas si o si... o me suspendían, que sigo utilizando.
  Lo de que era grande no te equivocas,  muchos  de los miembros del foro no habían nacido cuando él nos explicaba esto, y le faltaban 1 o 2 años para la jubilación a los 65. Como tu bien dices, coges costumbres  o manías que  luego te cuesta  soltar, máxime cuando no te causa perjuicios, solo un poco mas de trabajo.
  Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Hola Quercus10:

Si. Entiendo tu costumbre. Lo que para mi si tiene sentido es hacer esa "vueltita" pero en diodos de potencia, no en diodos de señal...
Haría eso, por ejemplo, en un 1N5408 (usado en un rectificador de onda completa, por ejemplo) pero no en un 1N4148, que trabaja con miliamperes... Para que caliente un diodo de esos tiene que estar mal usado o muy exigido, cosa que me extraña mucho...
Bueno, de todos modos no te vamos a cambiar la costumbre de un día para el otro. Solo quería aclarar eso; espero no estar equivocado con lo que dije .

Saludos!
Tavo.

@ flyburn
Está bueno el amplificador, pero tengo grandes sospechas de que ese IC es falsificado. Tiene todas las de ser... Estaría espectacular conseguir STK's originales...


----------



## Nimer

tavo10 dijo:


> Hola Quercus10:
> 
> Si. Entiendo tu costumbre. Lo que para mi si tiene sentido es hacer esa "vueltita" pero en diodos de potencia, no en diodos de señal...
> Haría eso, por ejemplo, en un 1N5408 (usado en un rectificador de onda completa, por ejemplo) pero no en un 1N4148, que trabaja con miliamperes... *Para que caliente un diodo de esos tiene que estar mal usado o muy exigido*, cosa que me extraña mucho...



Y al pcb lo soldás con moco?
El objetivo de la vueltita es disipar algo de calor mientras lo soldás a la placa, más que por el diodo trabajando.

Muy lindo amplificador, Quercus.
Yo tengo una mesita de luz con un cajón, que también pensé en convertirla en un amplificador cuando no conseguía gabinetes..  Te quedó muy bien.


----------



## Electronec

Esto de la disipación de calor en los diodos,.........recuerdo haber visto alguna vez, una especie de pequeños abalorios o cuentas, (como las de los collares) de cerámica o china, insertados en las patas de los diodos.
Creo que en función del calor a disipar, introducian mas o menos de estas cuentas, con el propósito de alargar la longitud de las patas y así conseguir mas disipación.
En las resistencias de potencia,.....creo que tambien lo ví.

saludos.


----------



## nachonkx

Aquí les traigo imágenes de mi amplificador ya terminado, esta hecho con un TDA2030
y a pesar de que no quede del todo convencido con el resultado final fue uno de los mejores amplificadores hechos dentro de mi curso y los profes quedaron maravillados con todo el trabajo y dedicación que le puse al proyecto


----------



## alfonsoj2021

bueno pasaba por aqui y quize mostrarles este amplificador de 80 w para automovil que arme hace unos meses atras


----------



## Electronec

Buén trabajo nachonkx........

Off Topic:

Una curiosidad;  ¿tu tester es un YF-3503 ?

Este es el mio, pero sin el protector gris que aparece en tu foto.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

AlfonsoJ

Por lo que veo es un amplificador estéreo (2 canales) en base a TDA7293/4 en puente...
Con que fuente alimentás eso? Tenés un conversor DC-DC para elevar la tensión?

Saludos!
Tavo.


----------



## nachonkx

Electronec dijo:


> Buén trabajo nachonkx........
> 
> Off Topic:
> 
> Una curiosidad;  ¿tu tester es un YF-3503 ?
> 
> Este es el mio, pero sin el protector gris que aparece en tu foto.
> 
> Saludos.



muchas gracias 

estuviste cerca, mi tester es el YF-3502, el cual no tiene capacitometro como el 3503


----------



## mariano22

che nacho de cuanto es ese woofer? es un nippon america por casualidad?


----------



## nachonkx

mariano22 dijo:


> che nacho de cuanto es ese woofer? es un nippon america por casualidad?



el parlante es un Tech de 100W


----------



## mariano22

100wRMS??


----------



## nachonkx

ese es http://www.techman-usa.com/display.php?eC_type=DISPLAY&psid=SPW-156&lang=en

el parlante es de 100W, claro que el amplificador es de 14 no mas


----------



## mariano22

ahh ta chulo ese aprlante. cuanto te salio mas o menos?


----------



## rodr0

quercus10 dijo:


> Aquí dejo un pequeño amplificador que hice el verano pasado para el PC, quería integrarlo en el escritorio y así quedo. Todos los PCB  son de cosecha propia, son cuatro módulos de 20w  dos para agudos, medios y dos para graves en puente.Tiene un protector de tres vías  con retardo y como separador de frecuencias un crossovers de ESP, el puente para los graves, es el que posteo luciperro,  el potenciómetro de ganancia que tiene lo he puesto en el frontal junto con el de volumen para manejar mejor los graves, de esa forma el control sobre ellos es a gusto personal en todo momento, la verdad es que montado así, se escucha como un  amplificador de mayor nivel, y eso que el transformador es pequeño 15+15 2Amp. Al escucharlo  comprendí  algunas cosas que explica Rod Elliot sobre la biamplificacion y sus ventajas.  Antes solo eran dos en estéreo, ahora  al montar dos más en puente le hice  un subwoofer  y los dos altavoces  de antes los deje para los medios y agudos, los resultados me animan a montar uno bastante más grande, espero que pronto, porque tengo varios candidatos que ya funcionan.
> Saludos




terriblemente buena la idea de meterlo en la cajonera de la mesa de PC. SIN PALABRAS!


----------



## soju

muy bueno cejas_99 te felicito ¿que tal suena eso? porque yo estoy a punto de hacerlo y decime como hisistes para serigrafiar los componentes en la placa jeje.


----------



## earroyog

Que tal compañeros, aquí les dejo unas fotos de un amplificador stereo con dos stk4050v, hasta ahora suena excelente, no he podido probarlo al 100 debido a que no tengo bocinas que lo aguanten, lo alimento con +-50v aunque deberia ser de +-66v.

Yo se que el armado no es lo mas bonito pero el intento le hice jaja y es mi primero asi es que asi quedo, todo el gabinete lo saque de un amplificador que tenía mi padre que usaba un STK461 quemado y que estaba a punto de tirar a la basuras asi es que utilicé el mismo pre y el equalizador que tenía. Tendrá unos 15 o 20 años supongo jaja pero funciona muy bien.

Si alguien sabe como hago para tener la salida de audifonos funcional a partir de lo que tengo lo agradecería! 

ahi tan las fotos.


----------



## Juan Jose

Felicitaciones earroyog!!! Muy bueno el reciclado de ese equipo!.
 Tiene un frente muy particular. Puedes subir fotos tambien.

Para dejar funcional la salida de auriculares, tiene ya el conector en el frente?
De ser asi solo tienes que intercalar la salida de parlantes por este conector (generalmente un jack de 6,5mm estereo con corte) y utilizas el corte para alimentar los auriculares adicionanado una resistencia de 200 a 500 ohms por 2 o mas watts entre estos y el ampli al momento de insertar el plug.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Helminto G.

earroyog dijo:


> Yo se que el armado no es lo mas bonito pero el intento le hice jaja y es mi primero asi es que asi quedo, todo el gabinete lo saque de un amplificador que tenía mi padre que usaba un STK461 quemado y que estaba a punto de tirar a la basura


y quien dijo que no esta bonito?, bien utilizado ese gabinete


----------



## Ratmayor

He aqui me mas reciente creación...









No, no fue sacrilegio, la razon de meter ese circuito en ese gabinete esta _acá_...


----------



## Helminto G.

no olvides poner repelente contra duendes comecircuitos, buen trabajo, cobra bien


----------



## Tacatomon

Vaya... Que trabajo el que te mandas RatM, Más con lo de las placas perforadas, Mis Respetos!!!.

¿De cuanta potencia es el amplificador?

Saludos!!!


----------



## CAYSER

saludos gente de foro,estoy en relizacion de un amplificador para el auto de 2.1 ,por aqui esta el hilo de la madeja ,pronto subire fotos para el deliete de ustedes ....gracias.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ing-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/index38.html


----------



## mariano22

earroyog muy buen ampli! felicitaciones!

earroyog y Ratmayor muy buenos amplis! felicitaciones a ambos!


----------



## YALONIO

Electronec dijo:


> Hola Juan José
> 
> Aqui expongo un amplificador para guitarra eléctrica de dos canales de entrada y 55W de potencia de salida.
> 
> No es mucha potencia, pero para tocar en casa suena demasiado.
> 
> La calidad es buenísima y el montaje del circuito es super sencillo funcionando a la primera.
> 
> LLevo poco tiempo en el foro y es el primer trabajo que expongo....si a alguien le interesa este montaje .............
> 
> Saludos.



que tal, oye se ve muy bien tu trabajo, me intereso bastante, pero no se casi nada me podrias echar una mano, de antemano gracias


----------



## Ratmayor

Helminto G. dijo:


> no olvides poner repelente contra duendes comecircuitos, buen trabajo, cobra bien


Le conjure mis mejores hechizos y posiones jejeje!



Tacatomon dijo:


> Vaya... Que trabajo el que te mandas RatM, Más con lo de las placas perforadas, Mis Respetos!!!.
> 
> ¿De cuanta potencia es el amplificador?
> 
> Saludos!!!


Gracias tacato, en teoria deberia entregar 260W rms 8ohms por canal!


----------



## Electronec

@ earroyog y Ratmayor, excelente trabajo, muy bueno ese aprovechamiento de gabinetes,.......mis felicitaciones. 


YALONIO dijo:


> que tal, oye se ve muy bien tu trabajo, me intereso bastante, pero no se casi nada me podrias echar una mano, de antemano gracias



Gracias por el comentario.
Mira esto a ver si va acorde con tus conocimientos, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-35w-8r-70w-4r-guitarra-32246/.

Saludos.


----------



## Quercus

Ratmayor, estoy alucinado con la historia de ese amplificador, muchas veces la realidad supera a la ficcion. Conozco alguno, que si le ocurriera lo mismo, la cosa no quedaria en solo mirar al cliente.
 Espero que el dueño ahora no te diga que antes era  7.1 y no estereo.
 Buen trabajo.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

hola gente!
una pregunta, como se llaman ese tipo de transformador como el del ampli del amigo ratmayor?
Son mas convenientes que el transformador tradicional?

Un Saludo!


----------



## Quercus

Si te refieres al de alimentacion es toroidal


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola Mariano. Ese tipo de trafos es TOROIDAL por el uso de un nucleo que se denomina con ese nombre. Es un toride. son muy utilizados en amplificadores comerciales. 

Para mayor info, hay un tema que habla de ellos.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/transformadores-toroidales-8080/

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## mariano22

quercus10 y JJ muchas gracias por el dato!
Apropósito, son mas caros que los transformadores convencionales?

Un saludo!


----------



## earroyog

Juan Jose dijo:


> Felicitaciones earroyog!!! Muy bueno el reciclado de ese equipo!.
> Tiene un frente muy particular. Puedes subir fotos tambien.
> 
> Para dejar funcional la salida de auriculares, tiene ya el conector en el frente?
> De ser asi solo tienes que intercalar la salida de parlantes por este conector (generalmente un jack de 6,5mm estereo con corte) y utilizas el corte para alimentar los auriculares adicionanado una resistencia de 200 a 500 ohms por 2 o mas watts entre estos y el ampli al momento de insertar el plug.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Juan Jose


 

Gracias Juan Jose, que bueno que les ha gustado. Ya tengo el jack externo para los auriculares, solo que pensaba que era algo mas difícil que un par de resistencias, haré la prueba y les subiré las fotos ya que lo acabe totalmente, supongo que tendré que ir con un aluminero para que me de una ayuda con la tapa del gabinete ya que por el tamaño del trafo ya no cierra jeje ...Gracias!


----------



## rash

hola, unas fotos de otro amplificador, este para ipod....

me faltan algunos remates, haber cuando tengo tiempo....... ya subire las fotos cuando este termindado.


saludos


----------



## Quercus

Valla cosa bonita que estas armando rash 
  Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

rash dijo:


> hola, unas fotos de otro amplificador, este para ipod....
> 
> me faltan algunos remates, haber cuando tengo tiempo....... ya subire las fotos cuando este termindado.
> 
> 
> saludos



Exelente trabajo, justo lo que necesito


----------



## Juan Jose

mariano22 dijo:


> quercus10 y JJ muchas gracias por el dato!
> Apropósito, son mas caros que los transformadores convencionales?
> 
> Un saludo!


 
Son algo mas caros que los convencionales y ademas NO tan facil de construir. 

saludos

Juan José.



rash dijo:


> hola, unas fotos de otro amplificador, este para ipod....
> 
> me faltan algunos remates, haber cuando tengo tiempo....... ya subire las fotos cuando este termindado.
> 
> 
> saludos


 
Felicitaciones por ese equipo Rash!!
Tu siempre sorprendiéndonos con tus diseños!

Que lo disfrutes

Un abrazo y saludos! 

Juan Jose


----------



## Helminto G.

un placer ver tus proyectos rash, usaste unas bocinitas de esas chinas para sacar el conector del iPod y el control de volumen?


----------



## Guzman17m

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Buenas noches muchachos, les muestro fotos de como quedó mi tercer y ultimo ampli (por finnnnn), este el de los medios.
> 
> El Driver es el leach version 4.5.
> 
> Saludos.....



oscar hermano podrías pasarme los pcb's que utilizas para colocar los capacitores y diodos rectificadores en tus amplificadores?, los he buscado por todos lados y no los encuentro

mil gracias de antemano


----------



## samuelson

bueno tus royectos oscar


----------



## Electronec

Espactacular ese ampli *rash*, sin palabras.........cosa bonita.   

Todos los remates y detalles bien cuidados, mi enhorabuena. 

Saludos.


----------



## rash

gracias por sus comentarios..

Helminto el conector del ipod lo saqué de una base para ipod que encontré en una tienda de chinos...

saludos y cuidense....


----------



## Tacatomon

Ahhh, Que cosas tan hermosas que veo, Rash, ese Dock/amplificador está muy hermoso. 
Enhorabuena!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Guzman17m

bueno aquí fotos de mis amplificadores

http://img535.imageshack.us/i/1008340.jpg/http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/3613/1008361.jpghttp://img191.imageshack.us/img191/47/1008358l.jpghttp://img337.imageshack.us/img337/7854/1008299r.jpghttp://img28.imageshack.us/img28/1245/1008289g.jpghttp://img227.imageshack.us/img227/8088/1008281.jpg


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Guzman17m dijo:


> bueno aquí fotos de mis amplificadores
> 
> http://img535.imageshack.us/i/1008340.jpg/
> http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/3613/1008361.jpg
> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/47/1008358l.jpg
> http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/7854/1008299r.jpg
> http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/1245/1008289g.jpg
> 
> http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/8088/1008281.jpg



Ese impreso doble doble faz se ve exelente , me imagino que será el driver, ese lo hiciste tu ?


----------



## Guzman17m

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Ese impreso doble doble faz se ve exelente , me imagino que será el driver, ese lo hiciste tu ?



que mas quisiera yo jejejejejejeeje lo diseño un gran entendido en la materia, se llama Juan Reyes

si es el driver

acá la etapa de potencia
http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/2457/1008287m.jpg


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Muy buen trabajo Guzman, de cuantos RMS son esos amplis?


----------



## eduglo

Aquí les presento varios Lm 1875 en total llevo hechos 6 luego subiré las fotos del Lm3886, con una fuente sensacional que suena como los dioses.... se las debo..!
También hay un pre y un apli para auriculares.
Saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

lindos gabinetes


----------



## Guzman17m

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Muy buen trabajo Guzman, de cuantos RMS son esos amplis?




bueno, como había dicho en otro foro (o aquí mismo no recuerdo) soy aficionado a la materia según en diseñador de este amplificador entrega una potencia de 600w RMS  con una carga de 8 ohms, es una etapa monofonica, trabaja con un voltaje de +75 0 -75, aunque los tengo trabajando con un voltaje de +63 0 -63, aun así da en la madre, tengo 2 amplificadores de estos trabajando con una carga de 4 ohms por canal

la etapa de potencia trabaja con los transistores PNP MJL 21193 y NPN MJL 21193

sera verdad que esta etapa entrega esta potencia? no se pero el fin de semana pasado los puse a sonar a toda potencia y se escuchaba a unas 6 cuadras de mi casa

cada etapa lleva 12 transistores (6 de cada uno de los anteriormente citados)


----------



## Tavo

Guzman, creo que te confundiste...

Repetiste dos veces los MJL21193, y en realidad debería ser MJL21193 y MJL21194. Esos son el complemento, creo...

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## Guzman17m

tavo10 dijo:


> Guzman, creo que te confundiste...
> 
> Repetiste dos veces los MJL21193, y en realidad debería ser MJL21193 y MJL21194. Esos son el complemento, creo...
> 
> Saludos.
> Tavo.




si verdad, tienes toda la razón pido disculpas jejejejeje


----------



## david2009

helder277 dijo:


> Saludos A todos,
> 
> Como dicen cada loco con su tema yo tampoco cambio mis placas hechas en un software por las universales o perforadas. No me gusta la presentación de las ultimas y la facilidad para el montaje en las diseñadas a gusto personal es bastante grande.
> 
> Este es un ejemplo de lo ordenado que puede quedar un montaje con un poquito de dedicación en un software como Eagle.
> [Imagen]



porfavor tendrias el esquema para poder armar ese amplificador .
De q*UE* potencia es ?
saludos mu*Y* prolijo te felicito



Ratmayor dijo:


> Es soprendente lo ingeniosos que son muchos de sus proyectos, aqui les va el mio
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/subwoofer-clase-d-200w-4-ohms-38962/



  me podrias pasar el esquema para armarlo *ES*ta mu*Y* bueno ese ampli por sus escasa cantidad de componentes .gracias 



helder277 dijo:


> Foreros nuevamente saludos,
> Esta es la foto de una tarjeta de un amplificador Carvin modelo DCM2000 cuando realicé las pruebas de funcionamiento. Muy buena la calidad del sonido de este amplificador. Tambien hecho en casa.



ey helder este tamb*IÉN* quisiera si lo tienes siempre quise armar un ampli discreto nun*C*a me salieron. si tienes el esquema te lo agradesco .saludos


----------



## cesar augusto ibarra

eyyy gente del foro aqui va el mio.....

Excelente amplificador estereo de 100w por canal
Puede trabajarlo a 4 ohmios, siempre y cuando
le coloque un ventilador adicional, si lo va a usar
a 8 ohmios, no es necesario.
Recuerden  un buen disipador.


----------



## HADES

se agradece tu aportazo cesar! gracias!

saludos!

HADES


----------



## Helminto G.

david2009,  a lo largo de todo el foro hay muchos buenos esquemas de amplificadores buscale y te sorprenderas y ratmayor puso e l link directo al tema  de donde salio su ampli


----------



## david2009

cesar augusto ibarra dijo:


> eyyy gente del foro aqui va el mio.....
> 
> Excelente amplificador estereo de 100w por canal
> Puede trabajarlo a 4 ohmios, siempre y cuando
> le coloque un ventilador adicional, si lo va a usar
> a 8 ohmios, no es necesario.
> Recuerden  un buen disipador.




y tira fuerte ? con q*UE* trafo le pusistes?



Helminto G. dijo:


> david2009,  a lo largo de todo el foro hay muchos buenos esquemas de amplificadores buscale y te sorprenderas y ratmayor puso e l link directo al tema  de donde salio su ampli



no pero me gustaria q*UE* si lo tuvieran a mano pasar el pcb y esquema de esos q*UE* pedi . yo ya busque y tengo los esquemas pero no estoy seguro si andaran . por eso pido a los q*UE* ya lo armaron


----------



## Cacho

David, ya te lo he dicho de maneras mucho más sutiles, pero parecen no tener efecto alguno. Me veo obligado a ser demasiado directo: Dejá de escribir como si no supieras.

En el chat sos libre de asesinar al idioma todo lo que quieras, pero no en el foro. "Que" se escribe "que" y no "q", la "y" y la "i" son dos cosas distintas y la "k" no es un comodín.

Sos bienvenidoa postear lo que te plazca, mientras respetes al idioma. De lo contrario tus mensajes terminarán en Moderación y vos con una suspensión.
Esta es la única advertencia que vas a recibir.

Saludos


----------



## alexcesarpalma

por fin encontre el video perdido de el amplificador de 150w, jejejeje es de hace 1 año, espero que les guste, de hecho todavia anda en el coche de mi papa con sus bocinas, pero el woofer tambien lo mueve bastante bien, revienta los vidrios de mi casa XD, era la version antigua sin comparador de voltaje, sin ganancia, sin control de tonos, sin relevador, ETC... http://www.youtube.com/user/alexcesarpalma#p/u/0/4zkJkSeLkdM

saludos!!


----------



## falko1125

Hola gente.les mando las fotos de mi ampli..lo hice lo mas completo que pude,,recicle todo lo que encontre en mi taller,,el gabinete es de una pc viejita,,las calcos me sobraron de mi moto,,el frente tiene bastante laburo,,pero quedo,,es de 100w,,por cuatro,,mas pre,,mas clipin detector,,espero les guste,,,me faltan fabricarle unos lindos bafles,,,un saludo a todos,,,..tambien ban los circuitos usados...el ampli es un fierrito..el mismo que esta mas arriba,,sencillo pero funciona ok..y barato,,,me pueden pasar algo a valvulas ,,completo y funcional...con componentes conceguibles en argentina,,.gracias,,,.


----------



## samuelson

falko1125 dijo:


> Hola gente.les mando las fotos de mi ampli..lo hice lo mas completo que pude,,recicle todo lo que encontre en mi taller,,el gabinete es de una pc viejita,,las calcos me sobraron de mi moto,,el frente tiene bastante laburo,,pero quedo,,es de 100w,,por cuatro,,mas pre,,mas clipin detector,,espero les guste,,,me faltan fabricarel unos lindos bafles,,,un saludo a todos,,,



y las fotos


----------



## Electronec

Buen trabajo falko1125 que lo disfrutes.,,,Para mi gusto demasiado apretado.

Saludos.


----------



## falko1125

samuelson dijo:


> y las fotos


te coloque las fotos ,,opinen ,,saludos,,


----------



## Electronec

falko1125 dijo:
			
		

> Iniciado por *samuelson*
> 
> 
> y las fotos ​
> te coloque las fotos ,,opinen ,,saludos,,



Primero llego tu comentario y despues de unos minutos las fotos.....no se veian.

Saludos.


----------



## samuelson

falko te quedo bn elegante 
saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

estara medio apretado pero quedo muy lindo


----------



## juanchilp

falko1125 dijo:


> Hola gente.les mando las fotos de mi ampli..lo hice lo mas completo que pude,,recicle todo lo que encontre en mi taller,,el gabinete es de una pc viejita,,las calcos me sobraron de mi moto,,el frente tiene bastante laburo,,pero quedo,,es de 100w,,por cuatro,,mas pre,,mas clipin detector,,espero les guste,,,me faltan fabricarle unos lindos bafles,,,un saludo a todos,,,..tambien ban los circuitos usados...el ampli es un fierrito..el mismo que esta mas arriba,,sencillo pero funciona ok..y barato,,,me pueden pasar algo a valvulas ,,completo y funcional...con componentes conceguibles en argentina,,.gracias,,,.



para mi gusto exelente trabajo y creatividad, habrá llevado mucho tiempo hacerlo ... ¿esta pulida la chapa para que brille asi? ¿produce "ruido" tantos cables que pusistes?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

falko1125 dijo:


> Hola gente.les mando las fotos de mi ampli..lo hice lo mas completo que pude,,recicle todo lo que encontre en mi taller,,el gabinete es de una pc viejita,,las calcos me sobraron de mi moto,,el frente tiene bastante laburo,,pero quedo,,es de 100w,,por cuatro,,mas pre,,mas clipin detector,,espero les guste,,,me faltan fabricarle unos lindos bafles,,,un saludo a todos,,,..tambien ban los circuitos usados...el ampli es un fierrito..el mismo que esta mas arriba,,sencillo pero funciona ok..y barato,,,me pueden pasar algo a valvulas ,,completo y funcional...con componentes conceguibles en argentina,,.gracias,,,.



Compañero te quedó exelente, me gustó mucho el toque de originalidad que le diste, felicitaciones

Saludos.


----------



## falko1125

hola amigo,,@juanchilp..te comento,,que demore dos meces,,y algo mas,,la chapa,,esta pintada,,con acrilico,,para auto...y no genera nada de ruido..me tome el trabajo de filtrar bastante la red,,con anillos de ferrite,,y un par de ntc,s..y creo que ayuda el echo de trenzar los cables,,pense que me iba a sobrar espacio,,pero me quede corto,,,empiezo con otro proyecto,,un ampli valvular,,,y voy a tratar de meterle menos cables,,,saludos..


----------



## osk_rin

que buen mod, haha es cierto es muy original mr gusto  
saludos


----------



## falko1125

desde ya,muchas gracias,,a todos los que opinaron,positivamente,y negativamente de mi laburo.uno se ciente bien y me alientan a continuar con otros proyectos..saludos.


----------



## Ramon-DC

Que buenos armados.

Saludos.


----------



## falko1125

probe el ampli,con unos parlantitos ,celenium.tipo combo y los samarrea lindo,tego que armarme los bafles,pero me falta comprarme la maquina,para cortar madera,cuando los termine.los publico en ,,bafles hechos en casa..los voy a trabajar en modo biamplificado,me hubiera gustado colocarle un control de sub wofer..pero no me quedo lugar.si puedo subo un rar con todo el laburo..saludos


----------



## kacharero

Hola..
Este Ampli tiene su tiempo ya de construido,,,son 4 en uno y 60 vatio c/u..Clase AB..esta pensado para sist multi-Amplificado..con Crossover Digital...pense poner entrada balanceada pero todo quedo ahí..lo las j*****do de construir fue la fuente..creasion de BMM electronic..es de doble cara..una de ellas la tome de su pagina y la otra me la tube que imaginal..todos los circuitos impresos son diseñados a Coco ..jiji y pintados a mano..el esquema es de elliott sound proyecto P3A si no recuerdo mal..tengo mucho mas proyecto si quieren ya saben  tony


----------



## psychatog

Que fuente!!! A que parpadean las luces cuando la prendes jajaja!!!


----------



## falko1125

buen ...laburo..me gustaron los transistores de salida.se ve que son de buena calidad.y mucho laburo en la rectificacion..saludos.


----------



## samuelson

kacharero dijo:


> Hola..
> Este Ampli tiene su tiempo ya de construido,,,son 4 en uno y 60 vatio c/u..Clase AB..esta pensado para sist multi-Amplificado..con Crossover Digital...pense poner entrada balanceada pero todo quedo ahí..lo las jodido de construir fue la fuente..creasion de BMM electronic..es de doble cara..una de ellas la tome de su pagina y la otra me la tube que imaginal..todos los circuitos impresos son diseñados a Coco ..jiji y pintados a mano..el esquema es de elliott sound proyecto P3A si no recuerdo mal..tengo mucho mas proyecto si quieren ya saben  tony



por que tanto filtraje 
te quedo bien original,bien estetica felicidades


----------



## Tacatomon

kacharero dijo:


> Hola..
> Este Ampli tiene su tiempo ya de construido,,,son 4 en uno y 60 vatio c/u..Clase AB..esta pensado para sist multi-Amplificado..con Crossover Digital...pense poner entrada balanceada pero todo quedo ahí..lo las jodido de construir fue la fuente..creasion de BMM electronic..es de doble cara..una de ellas la tome de su pagina y la otra me la tube que imaginal..todos los circuitos impresos son diseñados a Coco ..jiji y pintados a mano..el esquema es de elliott sound proyecto P3A si no recuerdo mal..tengo mucho mas proyecto si quieren ya saben  tony



Vaya, que si hay uF`s en esa fuente de poder!!! Hay que pensar a futuro no? Además, al Ripple entre más bajo, mejor .

Felicitaciones.


----------



## kacharero

Gracias chicos ..Bueno mas informacion sobre la fuente...tengo que reconocer que es un diseño diabolico (pero buenisimo)de los creadores..y los condensadores pequeños son de 4700 y los 4 grandes de 10 000 c/u y auque parezca increible las bombilla apenas palpadean..use esta fuente para evitarme solpresas con el rizado y, ya que son cuatro (4) amplis en clase AB no queria hacerlo dos veses..los transistores son de tohsiba y el conjunto de pone que arde ..era de esperar..por eso el ventilador de 80mm que esta fijo (inyectando aire), el ventilador trasero(estrayendo) entra en juego si sigue subiendo el calor por medio de un sensor..todo esto funciona mejor tapando todas la ranuras de la tapa de la caja,,obligando a crear una cariente de aire desde abajo


----------



## Helminto G.

valgauF cero risado!!!!!


----------



## kacharero

Hola..
Este otro engendro..se trata de un ampli en clase A, el JHL del cual existe varias versiones..Bueno yo construi la mas sencilla y primera de tadas...la de 1969. de fuente use una fuente conmutada de 22 a 26vcc asimetrica y 10A max de corriente ..gracias a ella y aal dicipador que consegui decidi hacelo...los transistores de salida son MJL 21193...si,si fiabilidad ante todo !!!!.es curioso lo que es capaz de empujar 10W.. lo uso como ampli de agudos en un sist tri-Amplicado en activo.. algunas fotos son hechas con mi telefono y se ven horribles.


----------



## rash

kacharero se ven muy lindos tus montajes.... enhorabuena....


----------



## rash

Hola, hace unos días me encontre este bafle junto a un contenedor de basura y no me pude resistir 

...le he montado un TDA1562Q y fuente en su interior con previo de micro y linea.... 
... ahora para regalarselo a algún amigo...

saludos


----------



## masqueduro

rash dijo:


> Hola, hace unos días me encontre este bafle junto a un contenedor de basura y no me pude resistir
> 
> ...le he montado un TDA1562Q y fuente en su interior con previo de micro y linea....
> ... ahora para regalarselo a algún amigo...
> 
> saludos



La gente tira de todo, menos mal que los aficionados a esto sabemos sacarle partido siempre. Muy buena idea rash y seguro que suena estupendamente, solo que al trabajar a 8oh no le sacas todo al integrado, pero aún así, ese integrado empuja fuerte.

Un saludo


----------



## Electronec

rash dijo:
			
		

> Hola, hace unos días me encontre este bafle junto a un contenedor de basura y no me pude resistir



Que pena no haber estado la pareja...............Buen trabajo.

Saludos.


----------



## rash

es verdad este integrado es una joyita.. lo suyo es utilizarlo con 4 ohm para obtener todo el potencial que es capaz de entregar....
La gente hoy en día tira de todo... cuando lo pillé pense que no funcionaría, pero, que va nada más conectarlo funcionó a la primera....
si electronec una pena pero miré por el contenedor y no estaba....

gracias chicos y abrazos..


----------



## Juan Jose

Muy buen trabajo rash! Como nos tienes acostumbrado.

El TDA1562 en 8 ohms anda muy bien. Yo tengo mi subgrave del teatro en casa con uno de ellos y un SW de 8 ohms. Anda perfecto.

Disfrutalo!

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## mariano22

Que hermoso rash! siempre quise encontrarme y tener 2 de esos. En una casa de electronica de mi ciudad venden 2 mas grandes y me resisto mucho!
una cosa... de que potencia es?

Mis Felicitaciones!

Un saludo"


----------



## Quercus

Que suerte con el hallazgo y que bueno tu reciclado, con ese tamaño incluso hubieses podido montar un triamplificado, complicandote mas el trabajo  claro.
Saludos


----------



## x_whity_x

lucalorito la verdad muy pero muy bueno 
la verdad me da envidia todos los aportes q*UE* veo 
un dia quisiera lograr un proyecto así.


----------



## kacharero

> lucalorito la verdad muy pero muy bueno
> la verdad me da envidia todos los aportes qUE veo
> un dia quisiera lograr un proyecto así.


De envidia nada hombre!!!1 Dicen por ahi que querer es poder! algo de tiempo,ganas,y como sason.. un poco de buen gusto ,,con esos ingredientes pues mire ud..animo!!...y si señor muy chulo el bafle ..una pena que falte su compañero...Good jop colega


----------



## torrevino

bueno hace poco termine mi primer proyecto electronico, aca les muestro com quedo, es un ampli que logre hacerlo gracias a este foto, es mas, copie la idea desde aca. Anda casi perfecto, debido a que el pre no funciona todavia, pero esta semana voy a testear todo con un amigo q*UE* sabe aver si encuentro el problema. un saludo, hay mas imagenes en esta parte del foro.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/351388/


----------



## juanfilas

Como andan, les dejo las fotos del amplificador https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-pre-hifi-rotel-pcb-27641/ (rotel hifi de 40w + pre rotel) le estoy haciendo las pruebas preliminares antes de meterlo al chasis, el sonido es INCREIBLE muy nitido y cero distorsión (a 40w tiene una distorsión de 0.03%...) ya se que todavia no esta terminado pero queria compartir con uds el proyecto, lo alimente con -+45V 7A y el trafo tiene doble banda de cobre para disminuir las interferencias electromagneticas ademas de un filtrado de 60000uF, les adjunto una foto de los monitores que van a acompañar la potencia, los arme hace tiempo ya con parlantes gb audio con algunas modificaciones como copo de kevlar y doble motor magnetico para mejorar la sensibilidad, el tweeter es una copia de vifa chino que realmente no me arrepiento de haberlos comprado ya que suenan excelentemente, añadi tambien un ecualizador digital de 14 bandas onward que tambien casi no tiene distorsion. Gracias a todos por la ayuda que me dieron y cualquier duda acerca de algo pregunten.

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Lindo el set de altavoces. Enhorabuena, que lo disfrutes!.

Saludos!


----------



## rash

buen montaje y bonitos altavoces.....  

saludos


----------



## Quercus

Bonitos los altavoces, seguro que el gabinete los acompaña. Que buen juego está dando este amplificador, mnicolau se lucio con el.
  Saludos


----------



## hellfull

aqui estan las fotos de mi amplificador terminado.

es el que hay por ahi que pone amplificador de 200w con irfp250.
yo he usado el 240 y va perfecto,tiene un modulo para ponerlo en puente y tira de mi subwoofer de punta a punta.
muy buen amplificador yo lo recomiendo,tiene buena calidad,tira unos buenos bajos y agudos igual.
ha sido probado en subwoofer y sistema de 2 vias pero en estereo no en puente.


----------



## juanfilas

hay mucha potencia ahi adentro hellfull jeje, muy bueno!


----------



## Tacatomon

hellfull dijo:


> aqui estan las fotos de mi amplificador terminado.
> 
> es el que hay por ahi que pone amplificador de 200w con irfp250.
> yo he usado el 240 y va perfecto,tiene un modulo para ponerlo en puente y tira de mi subwoofer de punta a punta.
> muy buen amplificador yo lo recomiendo,tiene buena calidad,tira unos buenos bajos y agudos igual.
> ha sido probado en subwoofer y sistema de 2 vias pero en estereo no en puente.



Vaya que está muy bueno el montaje!!! Felicitaciones!!!
Aguante JBL!!! 

Saludos1


----------



## Guzman17m

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Muy buen trabajo Guzman, de cuantos RMS son esos amplis?



bueno, disculpas por el tiempo que no me conectaba cada 1 entrega 1 potencia de 600w RMS, los transformadores aunque se vean pequeños dan la corriente suficiente para mantener estas bestias a todo poder


----------



## david2009

que opinan sera  trucho ese IC? por que para mi  que no  por que lo alimente con +38-38 y no se quemo y el datashet dice que aguanta hasta +35-35


----------



## rash

¿y qué es lo que cubre las patillas del integrado?....nunca he visto nada igual....
salduos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

probablemente poxilina(masilla epoxi)


----------



## Tavo

Feo, feo...



			
				Amplificador de david2009 dijo:
			
		

> Ver el archivo adjunto 39367



Está muy desprolijo eso...
Ahora, no entiendo por que hacer las cosas tan mal, si con un poquito más de esmero y voluntad las cosas se pueden hacer mucho más prolijas...
¿Por qué están los capacitores puestos "en el aire"? Lo mismo con las resistencias!
¿Que necesidad? 

No quedarían mal unas BORNERAS (para soldar en placa) ahí eh... 

Es muy probable que si las cosas están desprolijas, algo mal hay. Nunca se pega un integrado a la placa!!
Acaso, ¿ Comprobaste la continuidad que pusiese llegar a tener la "poxilina" (si es que lo es) ?




rash dijo:


> ¿y qué es lo que cubre las patillas del integrado?....nunca he visto nada igual...
> salduos


Tampoco yo.


----------



## Electronec

tavo10 dijo:
			
		

> Está muy desprolijo eso...
> Ahora, no entiendo por que hacer las cosas tan mal, si con un poquito más de esmero y voluntad las cosas se pueden hacer mucho más prolijas...
> ¿Por qué están los capacitores puestos "en el aire"? Lo mismo con las resistencias!
> ¿Que necesidad?
> 
> No quedarían mal unas BORNERAS (para soldar en placa) ahí eh...
> 
> Es muy probable que si las cosas están desprolijas, algo mal hay. Nunca se pega un integrado a la placa!!
> Acaso, ¿ Comprobaste la continuidad que pusiese llegar a tener la "poxilina" (si es que lo es) ?
> 
> 
> Iniciado por *rash*
> 
> 
> ¿y qué es lo que cubre las patillas del integrado?....nunca he visto nada igual...
> salduos​
> Tampoco yo.



+1

Saludos. Se puede mejorar.


----------



## rash

ahh ya creo que lo entiendo... es la forma de compensar el peso del disipador de aluminio.... si es así entonces te aconsejo dos cosas:

- pequeña escuadra metálica con taladro en el disipador y en  el PCB.
- taladro en la PCB y con brida de plástico abrazar el disipador con la PCB.

además si el datasheet te dice que la tensión máxima es de 35+35 V y tu lo alimentas con 38+38V lo más seguro es que acabes quemándolo...
por lo demás repasa las pistas del pcb, las polaridades y cuando montes otro no utilices la pasta esa...
saludos


----------



## Tavo

Rash dijo:
			
		

> - pequeña escuadra metálica con taladro en el disipador y en el PCB.
> - taladro en la PCB y con brida de plástico abrazar el disipador con la PCB.



Pequeña modificación que creo conveniente:
- pequeña escuadra metálica con taladro en el disipador y en el PCB.
- taladro en la PCB y con tornillos pequeños con tuerca; entonces queda bien sujeto el disipador con la PCB.

Por lo demás, no lo dije con ánimo de crítica, sino de hacerte ver los errores, para que no los vuelvas a cometer, y de paso, mejores esa placa, con un poco más de prolijidad y dedicación. 
Vale la pena, vas a ver buenos resultados una vez que hagas las cosas bien prolijas! 

Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

ojo que puede ser un integrado recuperado con las patas medias hehcas bolsa


----------



## david2009

jajajajajajajajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa me muero de risa por mi placa . 

respuestas :

masilla  la puse por que tenia una patita a punto, pero a punto de quebrarse. no quedo otra que ponga masilla poxilina.

esa era una de mis primeras placas alto desastre ocupe mucho espacio que no era tan necesario pero ahora lo hice mas compacto.  pero anda el amplificador y muy bien


subo un  par  de fotos con las mejoras es un invento para ahorrar espacio   y para que se me c*****en de risa en el curso. ovio lo vi en alguna foto en Internet y lo copie.


la entrada grande es para  el trafo.por  que le puse salida como esa ficha de fuente de pc


----------



## david2009

todo bien lo acabo de probar y anda al bien fuerte ta bueno para sorprender a amigos asiéndole una mini cajita y que digan eso no tira nada. no se como podría mostrarles un videito.  hecho con LM3886  mono


----------



## juanchilp

al menos pintale la madera que usas de gabinete, asi de afuera se vé mas lindo,y te va a quedar lindo, y una recomendación entre tantas en mente, no dejes por nada del mundo que lo habrán ese gabinete asi no da para hablar de onda jaja , a mi me gusta ser mas prolijo,igualmente está ingenioso y de afuera safa bastante el gabinete que es lo que importa y lo mejor de todo es que ande de 10. end;


----------



## david2009

lo peor es que el disipador calienta como el diablo jejej  es de una fuente de pc re mocho ,tengo  hacerle algo bueno, lo hice recien .lo bueno que es super chuquito y  poderoso .ni yo lo quiero abrir a la caja imaginate. aparte lo pegue con cola de madera . falta q*ue* lo lije y lo pinte de  negro


----------



## osk_rin

un avanze de mi peque-oamplificador 





esta debianizado y tambien droidzado jaja


----------



## Robo

ola gente!!!, con los amplis que vi, (vi todo el post COMPLETO!) hasta me da pena poner el primero que hice, estaba hecho en carton, con el parlante incluido, pegado a silicona y demas, mañana si puedo(si puedo, solo que no debo) monto las fotos de la caja, fue montado en 40 minutos, desde la placa hasta el parlante, y esta en una caja de una camara lumix.
pero bueno, mañana lo pongo y pongo otros 2 que tengo mejorados
saludos!


----------



## Helminto G.

no te apures mi primer ampli fue en una caja de galletas, y hasta fue famoso por ello

osk_rin se ve rechulo tu gabinetito


----------



## osk_rin

Robo11 dijo:


> hasta me da pena



no te preocupes "no hay pena" el tema se llama amplificadores hechos en casa 

gracias Helminito G. esta hecho de madra jeje
 "no tengo nadamas al alcanze que sea gratis "

cuando lo termine subo mas fotos.


----------



## david2009

osk_rin dijo:


> no te preocupes "no hay pena" el tema se llama amplificadores hechos en casa
> 
> gracias Helminito G. esta hecho de madra jeje
> "no tengo nadamas al alcanze que sea gratis "
> 
> cuando lo termine subo mas fotos.


  no puedo ver tu foto maldita sea


----------



## Tavo

david2009 dijo:
			
		

> *maldita sea*


Che... ponete un poco las pilas, no hables así en el foro...
--------------------------------------------
Yo tampoco las puedo ver.


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> No estás en un chat, sino en un foro técnico.


----------



## osk_rin

aqui estan, ya que con la anterior tenian problemas de carga


----------



## Tavo

Ahora si se ven bien las imágenes, gracias osk_rin 

Saludos.


----------



## Robo

bueno, despues de todo he de sentirme orgulloso, de que hace mucho tiempo lo hice, y aun funcionaba, pero ya no tan bueno como antes( me acostumbre a oir mejores parlantes XD) y me dio ganas de ponerle un mejor parlante, no lo voy a quitar nunca de esa caja, despues de todo es lo que me recuerda con que empecé. ahi les dejo unas fotos, y pronto subo otras con el nuevo parlante. saludos!!

PD: es un tda 2003

y aqui las fotos de mi segundo amplificador, tambien en carton, pero mucho mas prolijo que el otro, es con un lm386, lo hice tiempos despues que el tda 2003, porque me habia dedicado a otras cosas aparte del audio, diganme que les parece, esta montado en una cajita de procesador amd
saludos!


----------



## Helminto G.

mas bonito que mi "caja de galletas"


----------



## david2009

otro amplificador que hice con el tda7294

que lo hice para vender a un pibe a 85 peso. con disipador y todo. estara bien el precio ?

igual termine ganado 10 peso por que queme un integrado y tuve que comprar otro jeje.

y otro que esta echo en base del diagrama de mnicolau


----------



## Robo

hola otra vez, aqui subo las fotos del ultimo amplificador que estoy haciendo, es uno pequeño, pero no necesito mas para mi habitacion
 esta hecho con el tda 2005 en configuracion mono, voy a construir 2 canales iguales para un 2.1, con un woofer con un lm1875, cuando lo tenga todo, con su caja y sus bafles se los muestro.
saludos!


----------



## david2009

robo arma algo mas grande a transistores


----------



## santiagovargas

robo el segundo amplificador le pusiste bateria recargable? cuantos vatios tira?


----------



## Robo

hola, con transistores no he armado porque no he conseguido los que quiero, el proximo que voy a armar sera con mosfets, el que tira de 25 a 1250w.
santiago, el segundo amp es con bateria recargable, tira casi un vatio es el lm386 d


----------



## david2009

acá dejo el video de mi parlante hecho de papel con iman.


----------



## zxeth

jJAJJAJAAJJAJAJAJA ponele uno de esos al auto


----------



## zeta_bola_1

o dos, que no se pierda el stereo


----------



## samuelson

muy buen trabajo y practico


----------



## rash

david2009 te pasaste con ese altavoz.... muy pero que muy didáctico, con tu permiso te tomo la idea para mis alumnos.............

saludos


----------



## angel36

Muy bien.....esto si me gusto......bien por los dos...  por todos lo que aprovechamos esto para aprender....
o en su defecto a enseñar, que es mejor aun..

Saludos!


----------



## mariano22

DAVID, como digo rash, te re pasaste con ese parlante casero! voy a ver si me sale hacerlo! felicitaciones y gracias por compartirlo!

Un saludo"


----------



## david2009

si ta bueno  para enseñar a los alumnos.
 Este parlante lo hise yo no es sacado de Internet ni nada.  es el mejor hasta ahora  no vi ninguno que sea como este de  fácil y eficaz. suena fuerte


----------



## Electronec

Buen trabajo didáctico.
Como siempre, los ejemplos fáciles y sencillos, hecen del aprendizaje, un disfrute.
Enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

Como andan todos, después de rendir pude retornar con la potencia hi fi rotel 40w, les dejo unas fotos de como quedo (si ya se... faltan las perillas jeje) cuando la abra le saco unas fotos por dentro para que vean como distribuí las piezas y ordene los cables (ademas de que estoy obligado a abrirla ya que la llave de encendido que me vendieron anduvo una sola vez...) , llevo horas y horas dándole duro con freddy mercury & monserrat caballe, pink floyd, bach, bajofondo, etc. sigo sorprendiéndome con la calidad de sonido y por suerte ya no entrar en ignición instantánea los transistores   .La disipacion es totalmente pasiva por un lateral y prácticamente no calienta, le puse un led azul de alta luminiscencia con una resistencia para bajar el brillo como testigo de encendido que le da mas "conjunción" o no se como definirlo con los otros aparatos del equipo (como dirían las chicas "combina" mejor jeje). El único problema que tengo es que cuando la prendo me quema el fusible de la entrada (un ampere) por la carga rápida de los capacitores del filtro y si pongo un fusible mas grande no tiene ningún sentido, ya voy a ver si le hago un encendido en etapas con resistencias.

saludos!


----------



## zxeth

juanfilas dijo:


> El único problema que tengo es que cuando la prendo me quema el fusible de la entrada (un ampere) por la carga rápida de los capacitores del filtro y si pongo un fusible mas grande no tiene ningún sentido, ya voy a ver si le hago un encendido en etapas con resistencias.
> 
> saludos!


Hace como yo, puse una termica en lugar de fusible (de 4amp) , ademas me sirve como llave, cualquier corto salta la termica, nada mas que tengo una serie de amplis en el mismo aparato y el resultado me da 580watts rms. Esto lo alimento con 6 fuentes AT de pc


----------



## angel36

te quedo lindo el ampli juan....

a disfrutarlo!!!

ZXETH..

lo de la térmica  no es mala idea......   buen dato....


----------



## Electronec

juanfilas dijo:
			
		

> El único problema que tengo es que cuando la prendo me quema el fusible de la entrada (un ampere) por la carga rápida de los capacitores



Y porque no pones el fusible de 1A despues de los condensadores y otro mayor donde tienes ahora el de 1A.

Buen trabajo, cuando lo abras sube mas fotos.

Saludos.


----------



## masqueduro

Te aconsejo este montaje, lo tengo instalado en varios amplificadores y  el arranque de los mismos es muy suave y así no quema los fusibles. Va  de lujo, es sencillo y muy barato:

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/misc/soft_start/soft_start.html

Saludos                                         

saludos![/QUOTE]




juanfilas dijo:


> Como andan todos, después de rendir pude retornar con la potencia hi fi rotel 40w, les dejo unas fotos de como quedo (si ya se... faltan las perillas jeje) cuando la abra le saco unas fotos por dentro para que vean como distribuí las piezas y ordene los cables (ademas de que estoy obligado a abrirla ya que la llave de encendido que me vendieron anduvo una sola vez...) , llevo horas y horas dándole duro con freddy mercury & monserrat caballe, pink floyd, bach, bajofondo, etc. sigo sorprendiéndome con la calidad de sonido y por suerte ya no entrar en ignición instantánea los transistores   .La disipacion es totalmente pasiva por un lateral y prácticamente no calienta, le puse un led azul de alta luminiscencia con una resistencia para bajar el brillo como testigo de encendido que le da mas "conjunción" o no se como definirlo con los otros aparatos del equipo (como dirían las chicas "combina" mejor jeje). El único problema que tengo es que cuando la prendo me quema el fusible de la entrada (un ampere) por la carga rápida de los capacitores del filtro y si pongo un fusible mas grande no tiene ningún sentido, ya voy a ver si le hago un encendido en etapas con resistencias.
> 
> saludos!


----------



## juanfilas

gracias por los datos, después del filtro no tiene uno, tiene 6 fusibles! en caso de quemarse cualquier cosa, se quema uno de los fusibles, pero necesito un fusible a la entrada por cualquier corto en el pre o en la misma fuente y filtro, no por la potencia sino por la instalación eléctrica de la casa jeje.

esta interesante el de pcp audio...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

david2009 dijo:


> acá dejo el video de mi parlante hecho de papel con iman.



Me gusto mucho tu diseño de altavoz david. 

Me hizo recordar cuando apenas me llamaba la atencion la electonica e hice uno parecido, consegui una campana de un piooner de 6" y le hice el cono de cartulina y la bobina pero como era tan ignorante del asunto la bobina la hice con alambre comun no del esmaltado. Cuando lo conecté al amplificador el altavoz sonaba despacio y al subirle volumen la bobina se prendió en candela viva .

Menos mal que no se quemó la salida del amplificador porque de una se protegio por sobrecarga.

El tuyo si funciona, no como el que hice yo , deberias montar una fabrica 

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

Acá les dejo las fotos del ampli abierto, cambie la llave y por suerte esta anda bien jeje, le puse un pequeño disipador al puente rectificador por las dudas ya que me lo recomendaron, aunque a casi máxima potencia apenas se ponía tibio sin nada, igualmente por las dudas... Como pueden ver esta la parte de fuente y rectificador por un lado y por el otro la etapa y pre, todas las masas están conectadas a chasis y las mallas del trafo a masa de la instalación eléctrica pero no conectadas con las otras (pre-ampli-chasis), probé conectar todas las masas juntas pero al subir el volumen sin ningún sonido se escuchaba muy bajito el zumbido de 50hz, al separarlas quedo perfecto y por mas que suba el volumen al máximo no hay ningún zumbido ni por los parlantes ni por los tweeters, hay gente que las une con una resistencia, uds prueben que les da mejores resultados, saludos a todos!

saludos


----------



## juanchilp

juanfilas dijo:


> Acá les dejo las fotos del ampli abierto, cambie la llave y por suerte esta anda bien jeje, le puse un pequeño disipador al puente rectificador por las dudas ya que me lo recomendaron, aunque a casi máxima potencia apenas se ponía tibio sin nada, igualmente por las dudas... Como pueden ver esta la parte de fuente y rectificador por un lado y por el otro la etapa y pre, todas las masas están conectadas a chasis y las mallas del trafo a masa de la instalación eléctrica pero no conectadas con las otras (pre-ampli-chasis), probé conectar todas las masas juntas pero al subir el volumen sin ningún sonido se escuchaba muy bajito el zumbido de 50hz, al separarlas quedo perfecto y por mas que suba el volumen al máximo no hay ningún zumbido ni por los parlantes ni por los tweeters, hay gente que las une con una resistencia, uds prueben que les da mejores resultados, saludos a todos!
> 
> saludos



exelente trabajo y gracias por recomendar la conexión de masa, lo unico que no entendi bien es la parte que comentastes de las mallas del tranfo  a masa de la instalación electrica a qué te referias.


----------



## flacojuan

hola a todos.... tremendro trabajo el de ustedes, muy muy buenos los amplis.
bueno yo realize este con tda7294 hace algun tiempo auque no le tome foto cuando lo meti en la caja, . por lo menos si tengo una de la placa jejeje. algo es algo. despues colgare una de otro que estoy terminando, claro cuando saco algo de tiempo.


----------



## juanfilas

juanchilp dijo:


> exelente trabajo y gracias por recomendar la conexión de masa, lo unico que no entendi bien es la parte que comentastes de las mallas del tranfo  a masa de la instalación electrica a qué te referias.



como andas juan, lo que quise decir es que el trafo lo conecte a tierra (con el 3er cable de la instalacion electrica a la jabalina) pero el chasis no, esta aislado de la instalacion electrica, y a el van conectadas todas las masas de la etapa de potencia y pre, fijate que el trafo tiene una banda de cobre que tapa el bobinado, esa es la malla que se lleva a tierra, como dije antes, hay amplificadores que traen un switch para conecar esa malla a tierra y a chasis con una resistencia de 100ohm por lo general, tenes que ver como te da mejor resultado, en mi caso al llevar las mallas del trafo a tierra y a chasis me metia un poco de ruido de 50hz, en cambio aislandolo del chasis y este a su vez conectado a las masas de las etapas quedo perfecto, es custion de probar...

pd: lee el post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/ que ahi se habla del tema tambien


----------



## rash

juanfilas muy bueno tu amplificador, muy buen trabajo.... felicitaciones...
flacojuan un gran trabajo sobre una placa perforada.... felicitaciones igualmente...

saludos


----------



## juanchilp

juanfilas dijo:


> como andas juan, lo que quise decir es que el trafo lo conecte a tierra (con el 3er cable de la instalacion electrica a la jabalina) pero el chasis no, esta aislado de la instalacion electrica, y a el van conectadas todas las masas de la etapa de potencia y pre, fijate que el trafo tiene una banda de cobre que tapa el bobinado, esa es la malla que se lleva a tierra, como dije antes, hay amplificadores que traen un switch para conecar esa malla a tierra y a chasis con una resistencia de 100ohm por lo general, tenes que ver como te da mejor resultado, en mi caso al llevar las mallas del trafo a tierra y a chasis me metia un poco de ruido de 50hz, en cambio aislandolo del chasis y este a su vez conectado a las masas de las etapas quedo perfecto, es custion de probar...
> 
> pd: lee el post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/ que ahi se habla del tema tambien



gracias juanfilas, me distes un dato muy importante que no sabia, lo voy a implementar y hacer las pruebas para ver si desminuye el "ruido" de mi amplificador, desde ya muchas gracias y me encanto el ampli


----------



## mariano22

no hay cosa que me de mas bronca, que haber armado un zarpado ampli con un tda2040 y un ecualizador y nunca haber podido hacer andar bien un maldito LM386!!
jajaja... siempre tube algo de sonido pero muchos ruidos con ese integrado...


----------



## javierbuaiz

yo tengo uno armado con un tda2050 y anda muy bien as fotos son de la etapa mono sola por que no habia armado la placa para que fuera estereo pero en la que la termine de armar envio las fotos aunque con esta etapa sola suena bien fuerte!

luego tal vez arme uno con tda7294 o con transistores


----------



## Tavo

javierbuaiz dijo:


> yo tengo uno armado con un tda2050 y anda muy bien as fotos son de la etapa mono sola por que no habia armado la placa para que fuera estereo pero en la que la termine de armar envio las fotos aunque con esta etapa sola suena bien fuerte!
> 
> luego tal vez arme uno con tda7294 o con transistores



No adjuntaste imágenes en el mensaje a falló la carga de las mismas??

"*Fotos* de amplificadores hechos en casa" se llama el post.


----------



## javierbuaiz

ahora si ese es y todavia me falta terminar la tercera salida que es de 70w para un bajo!! y a la segunda me falta conectarla pero se me acabo el cable!! pero en fin ya esta casi listo!


----------



## osk_rin

unas fotos de el amplificador portátil que hice recientemente . el tamaño esta pensado para llevarse tranquilamente en la mochila, y usarlo en la escuela jaja.


----------



## Helminto G.

compacto y funcional, cuanto duran las baterias regularmente?


----------



## osk_rin

precisamente no se cuanto duren pero, la duración ronda entre 2 a 3 y media horas constantes a volumen alto, lo uso todos los días un promedio de 30 min y la batería me dura una semana,

Se me olvido mencionar que el amplificador es un tda2822m y la batería se la saque a mi carrito a radio control tyco que ya no usaba


----------



## rash

osk_rin muy lindo tu amplificador portátil.... como dige Helminto: práctico y funcional.....

saludos


----------



## Electronec

Muy buen trabajo osk_rin 

Que lo disfrutes.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose

Original el ampli osk_rin!!!! 

Disfrutalo.

En la escuela  te dejan escuchar musica? Me imagino que es para los intermedios no?
Jajajajaj 

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Robo

jejeje, esta muy bueno, le incorporaste algo para cargar las baterias sin abrirlo??, seria una buena idea.

Saludos!


----------



## osk_rin

hola que tal.

gracias por los comentarios 

juan jose:
lo uso cuando voy a almorzar o cuando tengo hora libre  jeje dentro de la escuela no lo uso  jeje 

Robo11:
claro tiene un jack invertido para chasis y un switch deslizable de 1 polo, 2 tiros, 2 posiciones el switch para la derecha esta encendido y ala izquierda esta en modo carga.


saludos.


----------



## Robo

Algo asi pienso usar en el 386, aqui dejo otro amplificador con tda2003 mejorado (le puse un buen filtro de entrada, cable blindado en entrada y salida)
y asi no mete nada de ruido
el chasis es en mdef todo cortado y armado por mi.
saludos!


----------



## Electronec

@Robo11:

Excelente trabajo.
A mi parecer, el disipador de tu TDA... es un poco pequeño. 
Tiene muy buen acabado, no se si está terminado pero, si haces remates esperamos tus fotos.

Saludos.


----------



## Robo

hola electronec, gracias por el comentario, en cuanto a si esta terminado, no, todavia me falta agregarle control de volumen y un ecualizador pasivo, y lo del disipador, no se calento mucho durante las 3 horas que lo tuve en pruebas a maxima potencia ( me hicieron parar despues de 3 horas por el alto volumen desde la casa del lado, aunque no es muy potente) entonces no creo necesario cambiarlo, tal ves meta en ese cajon un amplificador con el tda2025, si es que lo logro conseguir.
saludos!


----------



## osk_rin

robo:
muy bueno yo también tengo por ahí un tda2003. con el pote no hacia ruido se lo quite y conecte directa la entrada de audio y si hacia ruido :S jeje de eso ya tiene un tiempo. 

yo quería un filtro de entrada para el tda 2822m solo para quitar las frecuencias bajas y dejar las medias altas solo que no encontré la forma de separar esa parte de un ecualizador pasivo, me hace falta leer un poco mas.

felicidades por el proyecto


----------



## Electronec

Robo11 dijo:


> y lo del disipador, no se calento mucho durante las 3 horas que lo tuve en pruebas a maxima potencia (



OK.......

Saludos.


----------



## javierbuaiz

que mas amigos ahorita estoy armando un amplificador de 400w=200wx2 RMS con un transformador toroidal de 33-0-33 7 amp en lo que lo termine en diciembre con el control de tonos y lo que me falta coloco las fotos!


----------



## Tavo

¿¿Por qué casi siempre suelen colocar el parlante del lado de afuera de la caja?? No vieron que trae una junta en su contorno, a veces de goma blanda (goma EVA) o otras de otro material; eso mismo está diseñado para que apoye bien sobre la madera, creo... 

Fíjense las fotos del bafle de Robo, está puesto el parlante del lado de afuera...!

Yo siempre acostumbro a fijarlo de manera contraria, como se debe creo, del lado de adentro, aprovechando ese canto de goma de fijación...

También vi lo mismo en unos bafles pequeños de Cacho, están los parlantes fijados del lado de afuera de la caja... La verdad, no se si es por comodidad o por puro gusto...

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G.

el asunto segun se es que el sonido topa en la orilla de la madera y al colocarla por fuera ya no, a menos que le hagas un bisel a la madera en donde ira la bocina


----------



## Tavo

Helminto G. dijo:


> el asunto segun se es que el sonido topa en la orilla de la madera y al colocarla por fuera ya no, a menos que le hagas un bisel a la madera en donde ira la bocina



Perdón, no entiendo cual es el inconveniente. Cuando el parlante se coloca del lado de adentro, previamente haber hecho el vano correspondiente a la caja, de acuerdo al diámetro exterior del parlante; no hay nada que choque con la madera! Queda un encaje perfecto!

Justo hace unos minutos termino de armar un pequeño recinto acústico para alojar un parlante para voces, rango extendido, 8 pulgadas. Lo hice de la misma manera como acostumbro siempre; el parlante del lado de ADENTRO.

Mañana prometo algunas fotos! 

Saludos Coyoteee!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Lo que vos no tenés en cuenta es que el espesor de la madera del baffle crea una suerte de túnel y el problema es que en el borde externo del "túnel" se produce un fenómeno que se llama difracción, que provoca una "salida" no homogénea de la onda sonora. Poniéndolo por fuera, se elimina ese problema, pero aparece de nuevo en los bordes del baffle, pero a un rango de frecuencias diferente, mas para el lado de los graves...
Por que lo hacen muchos DIYers no lo sé, pero yo lo hago por eso.


----------



## Tavo

baaahh...

Creo que ya se pasa de "científico". Apuesto que la mayoría de los que hacen "eso", ni siquiera tienen parlantes buenos en los que vale la pena ubicarlos de ese modo... 
Yo no lo veo tan así...
Más si se trata de un woofer, creo que eso debe afectar bastante a las frecuencias medias (500Hz - 4KHz), pero no creo que sea eeeeeel problema en frecuencias graves...

Igualmente, está bien explicado, muchas gracias, ahora lo entiendo.

Saludos.

PS:


> pero aparece de nuevo en los bordes del baffle, pero a un rango de frecuencias diferente, mas para el lado de los graves...


Eso no entiendo..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tavo10 dijo:
			
		

> PS:
> 
> 
> 
> pero aparece de nuevo en los bordes del baffle, pero a un rango de frecuencias diferente, mas para el lado de los graves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eso no entiendo..
Hacer clic para expandir...


Es que el efecto de difracción se produce igual, solo que ahora - al estar "libre" el borde del parlante - la próxima discontinuidad espacial que encuentra la onda sonora es cuando "se acaba" el baffle, o sea...en el borde. Por esto es que muchos baffles Hi-algo tienen los bordes redondeados, para que la discontinuidad sea gradual y minimizar los efectos de la difracción. El rango de frecuencias diferente se debe a la distancia entre el punto emisor sonoro y el borde del baffle, que es mayor que en el caso anterior y las frecuencias difractadas se desplazan hacia abajo...

Y si...es bastante "científico", pero no cuesta nada hacerlo...  ... aunque también se puede ecualizar electrónicamente.


----------



## Robo

algo asi es, ademas, yo lo hago asi por que al ubicarlo adentro, queda viendose el hueco, lo que no me gusta esteticamente, tambien tiene mucho que ver lo que dice ezavalla


----------



## zxeth

yo lo que hago es ponerlo del lado de afuera, pero tambien como muchos vieron, queda la goma alrevez . Lo que yo hago (en mi caso) es ponerle burlete finito para ventanas por debajo entre el parlante y la madera, asi tampoco se escapa el aire por ahi, ademas que le da una pequeña suspencion y mejor agarre. La goma la dejo para ponerle una rejilla a los parlantes por afuera y que queden justo con un poco de amortiguacion


----------



## nestorgaudier

me parecen muy bueno tus proyectos ratmayor. me pregunto quiente fue que te enseño todo eso jajaja...


----------



## david2009

yo lo q*UE* voy a haceer a mi ampli de 8 canales de 100 wat es ponerle un encendido por voz o ruido.

esta buena la idea no?


----------



## zxeth

david2009 dijo:


> yo lo q voy a haceer a mi ampli de 8 canales de 100 wat es ponerle un encendido por voz o ruido.
> 
> esta buena la idea no?



yo en lugar de prendido por ruido le pondria prendido por senial (no tengo enie) ya que talvez pasa un colectivo o se te cae algo y se prende solo


----------



## david2009

pero no pasa nada lo apago de el general cuando  duerma ocea para que no gaste la fuente


----------



## Electronec

david2009 dijo:
			
		

> pero no pasa nada lo apago de el general cuando  duerma ocea para que no gaste la fuente



Y el propio sonido del ampli, ¿que? entrará en funcionamiento.

Saludos.


----------



## david2009

si claro busca el circuito de accionamiento o boton por sonido. este trabaja con un relay al tocar las chapitas del relay que van al mute ,stby del ampli se encendera . es como tocar con un boton cualquiera . la cosa es que este sea accionado con un aplauso o algo asi.


----------



## ragaman

Hola a todos, no queria quedarme sin dejar mi aporte, aqui les dejo unas fotillos de uno de mis amplificadores, es un amp basado en la version SCR de PCPaudio, tomando el concepto de un amplificador Fuente + Control de volumen + Preamplificador+ Speaker Enable + Amplificador de Realimentacion en corriente con etapa de salida Mosfet CFP, espero les guste 

PD: tambien esta la foto de la PCB de un amp q no he terminado


----------



## Electronec

ragaman dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, no queria quedarme sin dejar mi aporte, aqui les dejo unas fotillos de uno de mis amplificadores, es un amp basado en la version SCR de PCPaudio, tomando el concepto de un amplificador Fuente + Control de volumen + Preamplificador+ Speaker Enable + Amplificador de Realimentacion en corriente con etapa de salida Mosfet CFP, _espero les guste_



Y tanto que me gusta.
Muy bueno todo en general. De verdad, da gusto ese bicho que has montado........
Mi enhorabuena.

Una pregunta:
Los integrados están por la cara de pista porque; ¿no guardastes la simetria o porque el diseño es así?

Esperamos las fotos del que tienes entre manos.

Saludos.


----------



## Robo

muy bueno ragaman


----------



## rash

WOW que buen montaje ragaman, enhorabuena por lo bien que te quedo el circuito
saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Felicitaciones ragaman

Muy buen montaje.

Disfrutalo.

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## Helder Guerra

Ragaman cordial saludo,
Paisano te felicito por el trabajo tan bueno que haz hecho, que bien te quedó vas por buen camino.


----------



## Estampida

Que buena, te pasaste con el Ultra AV de PcPaudio, veo que como no obtuviste componentes SMD, modificaste para usar los discretos, buen montaje.


----------



## ZedHqX4

Pues bueno, aqui les dejo la primera parte del tda7293 que arme. De hecho es el segundo que armo, pero el otro lo queme en la fase de prueba jajaja confundi las conexiones de voltaje negativo y positivo =P. Como leccion: NUNCA PRUEBEN UN AMPLIFICADOR CUANDO SE ESTAN MURIENDO DE SUEÑO jajaja.

El PCB use el que viene en el datasheet

Bueno, Lo estoy alimentando con un transformador de 36V con tap central (18-0-18), en la rectificacion use solo el puente de diodos y 2 capacitores de 10,000 uf.

El disipador use el del CPU de un xbox que tenia por aqui inservible e irreparable (me lo dieron sin partes), aunque no se que tan bien sirva para esto =P, como lo quiero para un ampli de guitarra supongo que no afecta demasiado, o almenos eso me gustaria pensar jajaja, bueno les dejo las fotos

Despues cuando lo monte les muestro el trabajo terminado


----------



## nakjamkas

Hola a todos, aqui les dejo las fotos de un ampli que arme hace un tiempo, tiene 2 TDA7294, un ecualizador de 5 bandas con 4 TL081 y un refuerzo de graves con 2 TL082.


----------



## guille2

Te quedo muy bien zed y prolijo.
  Ese disipador tiene que andar bien, tiene un buen tamaño. Es bueno reciclar para ahorrar unos $ 
  Hacele  un buen pre, hay unos diagramas en la sección de baja señal con distorsión, ganancia, tonos, ext.
  Saludos.


----------



## zxeth

ya tiene refuerzo de graves y ecualizador, creo que ya es demaciado preamplifiador , bah no se si amplifico despues del tl081  si dejo la salida tal cual . Esta mu lindo, lo unico que no me gusto (y es imposible de hacer que esto no pase, son los vumetros, que despues de un tiempo se ponen amarillos. Por eso nunca use vumetros analigicos , odio cuando se ponen amarillos u,u


----------



## Helminto G.

@nakjamkas buen trabajo, bonito acabado, consiguele bonitas perillas, bonito gabinete buena vista que tiene


----------



## Robo

muy bueno nak, y zed, excelente trabajo


----------



## Santee

Genial, se nota el trabajo, en todos los amplis. Felicitaciones, Muy bonitos. 

Saludos.


----------



## tatajara

Bueno después de tanto tiempo pude subir las fotos de mi ampli.
Les cuento que esta armado con dos lm1875 por lo tanto brindan 20 w x2 canales y baja distorsión.
Suena bastante bien, el circuito lo saque de cekit 
En una de las fotos de ve una fuente de PC, esta la utilizo para alimentar los pres de micrófono, los vumetros y los controles de graves y agudos 
Bueno en fin las fotos las tube que achicar por eso se ven cortadas
Saludos tatajara


----------



## rash

nakjamkas dijo:


> Hola a todos, aqui les dejo las fotos de un ampli que arme hace un tiempo, tiene 2 TDA7294, un ecualizador de 5 bandas con 4 TL081 y un refuerzo de graves con 2 TL082.


 

Muy bonito, enhorabuena.

saludos


----------



## juanma

ragaman dijo:


> es un amp basado en la version SCR de PCPaudio, tomando el concepto de un amplificador Fuente + Control de volumen + Preamplificador+ Speaker Enable + Amplificador de Realimentacion en corriente con etapa de salida Mosfet CFP


Muy muy bueno!

Una pregunta, el diseño fue hecho por vos?
Tengo la suerte de tener un SCR en casa, y la verdad, te quedo muy parecido. 
Las diferencias que noto a simple vista con el original, son los componentes SMD, los fusibles verticales, y cuando regula para el servo, que lo hace con BD139/140 + 78/79XX.
Tambien la parte de la derecha, que calculo es la parte de buffer/preamp, que no esta en el original SCR, como tambien un 2do operacional, que, lo has reemplazado por algo discreto.

Con qué corriente tenes polarizado a los MOSFETs?

Nuevamente, muy muy lindo!
Saludos!


----------



## rash

Hola, muy bonitos los últimos amplificadores posteados por ustedes... se ve que el tema del audio es el que más nos atrae a los aficionados .

...bueno en un post más atrás subí unas fotos de un amplificador portátil para IPOD, aquí pongo otras fotos ya terminado.

saludos a todos
rash


----------



## Electronec

Lo tuyo rash............es muy fuerte.
Precioso trabajo. La luz azul incidiendo y propagándose por el metraquilato, está genial......todo en general.

Mi enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## cesar augusto ibarra

Hola RASH.. 
tengo una pregunta..
yo tambien quiero hacer un amplificador portatil..
y quisiera saber con que bateria estas moviendo ese ampli que muestras en las fotos..
yo tego un ampli de 30w a 8 ohmios 4 amp..
pero no se que bateria colocarle...

De antemano muchas gracias..

Saluos:::


----------



## Robo

, eso esta fantastico, no tiene nada que envidiarle a los comerciales


----------



## rash

Gracias por sus comentarios.

*cesar augusto ibarra* el amplificador lleva en su interior una bateria de SLA (plomo) de 12V 7Ah.... con respecto a los amplificadores son un sistema 2.1, un tda2005 para los altavoces frontales y un tda 2003 para el altavoz de bajos que está en la parte trasera.... con la batería recien cargada puede estar funcionando varias horas a máximo volumen, pero si lo utilizas por casa un rato al día y a un volumen medio te puede durar varias semanas...

para el amplificador que tu comentas, mide el consumo a un volumen medio-alto, y en función del consumo y el tiempo que quieras que este funcionando, determinas qué bateria colocarle, si son 4 amperios y quieres que siempre se escuche a volumen alto, entonces con una bateria de 7Ah no lo vas a tener mucho tiempo funcionando, aunque podrías pensar en colocar dos baterías en paralelo...
... ya sabes cuanto más alta sea la capacidad de la batería (los Ah) más tiempo lo tendrás funcionando...

saludos..


----------



## Helminto G.

rash, como siempre un placer ver tu trabajo, fantastico, maravilloso, si no me equivoco llevaba un sub en la parte posterior no?


edito, duda aclarada


----------



## Tacatomon

Que bárbaro montaje Rash!!! Mis felicitaciones por excelente trabajo! Ese TDA2005 es un buen amplificador...

Saludos!


----------



## cesar augusto ibarra

Hola rash!!!....

muchas gracias por tu respuesta...
pero perdona la molestia.. y te hago otra preguntita...
si yo conecto, sea una o dos baterias...


a el momento que se descarguen, como hago par acargarlas otra vez..

hay algun circuito para esto??'

De antemano mucha gracias...

Saludos::::


----------



## rash

cesar augusto ibarra dijo:


> Hola rash!!!....
> 
> muchas gracias por tu respuesta...
> pero perdona la molestia.. y te hago otra preguntita...
> si yo conecto, sea una o dos baterias...
> 
> 
> a el momento que se descarguen, como hago par acargarlas otra vez..
> 
> hay algun circuito para esto??'
> 
> De antemano mucha gracias...
> 
> Saludos::::


 

cargar estas baterías es fácil, de todos modos yo utilizo un circuito que salió hace mucho tiempo en la revista elektor, el cuál tiene una adaptación realizada por el compañero tupolev por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/baterias-gel-12v-7a-descargan-amperios-10393/

saludos y gracias


----------



## Tavo

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ese TDA2005 es un buen amplificador...



Te parece? Creo que es muy similar al 2003, y si no me equivoco, es de dos canales, estéreo.

Yo hace rato compré uno, TDA2009, calculo que debe ser muy similar al 2005. Su datasheet señala que "tira" 10W x2.
O sea, resumiendo, no es otra cosa que dos TDA2003 juntos en un mismo encapsulado. 
Por lo que creo que no es taaaaan bueno, pero para aplicaciones hogareñas si, va bien!

Se lo voy a armar a un amigo para MP3 p la PC, calculo; hace rato me viene pidiendo un ampli, jeje! 

*Rash, tu montaje me dejó sorprendido!!! EXCELENTE!* 
Que prolijo que trabajás! Me imagino que debe sonar muy bien eso...

Saludos, y felicitaciones!


----------



## Tacatomon

Tavo dijo:


> Te parece? Creo que es muy similar al 2003, y si no me equivoco, es de dos canales, estéreo.
> 
> Yo hace rato compré uno, TDA2009, calculo que debe ser muy similar al 2005. Su datasheet señala que "tira" 10W x2.
> O sea, resumiendo, no es otra cosa que dos TDA2003 juntos en un mismo encapsulado.
> Por lo que creo que no es taaaaan bueno, pero para aplicaciones hogareñas si, va bien!



Pues, eso es lo que espero de uno que tengo en la mesa de operaciones... Ya quiero hacer un sonidito para el living... XD. Si no, tendré que pillarme puros TDA2030`s y un sub con el TDA2052...


----------



## Tavo

> Si no, tendré que pillarme puros TDA2030`s y un sub con el TDA2052...


Te recomiendo, mucho mejor que el/los TDA2005 y similares, que te armes algo con DOS TDA2050 en modo simple para mantener la imagen estéreo, y otro más con DOS TDA2050 en modo BRIDGE. Ahí tendrías unos 50W RMS para el sub-woofer, que es una linda potencia, y unos 25-28Wrms para cada canal.

Con eso te armás un sonidito de PM. Envidiable, y superás a cualquier Home Theater básico del mercado, lo aseguro... (eh visto cada porquería, que te querés matar... )

Dale pa' delante con tu proyecto, que es fácil, económico y de calidad notable.

Saludos Tacato!


----------



## Tacatomon

Ya veremos que sale... También podría revivir un STK de 25W Stereo. XD.


----------



## zxeth

yo lo que hice fue un home bastante exagerado para mi pieza , 2 tda7294 para los woofers, 4 tda2050 para los medios y un tda8571j para los agudos y medio/altos


----------



## cesar augusto ibarra

hola gente del foro...

yo me arme un ampli de 30w con 2 tda2030...   es el que les preguntaba como colocarlo portatil

y tengo otro de 200w a 8 ohmios con 4 2sc3280... (dos por cada salida) lo quiero trabajar a 4 ohimos para ganar mas watiage..
si no estoy mal.. creo que obtendria unos 270 ó 300 watts...

anteriormente le preguntaba a rash como hacer el cargador para la bateria...

pero no encontre la respuesta que necesitaba..

aunque te doy las gracias rash... no me sirvio de mucho y les pido que por favor alguien que tenga un circuito para cargar dos baterias de 7 amperios  conectadas en serie.. por favor me informe...

de antemano muchas gracias..

Saludos:::


----------



## rash

el que te indique es un buen cargador de baterias de SLA, de todos modos lo adjunto por su por algún motivo no lo viste...

PD: el circuito es del compañero tupolev

saludos


----------



## cesar augusto ibarra

gracias rash...

otra preguntica.. que tal son esos 2sc3280 en potencia y calidad de sonido...

o que me recomiendas colocarle para mejorarlo. Aqui te dejo la pagina de donde lo saque
http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/amp200wHD.pdf
http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/d_amp200w.php
http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_e_amp200w.php


----------



## pato2009

bueno chicos aca les presento una de mis creaciones creo que esta a la altura de muchas de las de ustedes es una copia de un amplificador vox de guitarra no esta completo pero veran que  tiene un gran trabajo
con completa me refiero a que solo tiene el pre valvular el amplificador es transitorizado con el amplificador del amigo luciperro de 100w son dos canales de esos uno para cada parlante y el pre es mono por supuesto


----------



## Electronec

pato2009.

Excelente trabajo. Te etá quedando de lujo.
Esperamos el final.

Saludos.


----------



## pato2009

las ante ultima y la penultima es el trabajo finalizado ... 
creo que no tengo que agregarle mas nada! jejej! y el sonido del pre deslumbra como ... pronto subire el de bajo que tambien construi


----------



## Robo

pato, excelente trabajo, yo estaba pensando en armar uno de esos de 2 parlantes ahora me decidi por hacerlo.
saludos!!


----------



## Helminto G.

pato, me quito el sombrero, chulo rebonito que te quedo...


----------



## Electronec

pato2009 dijo:
			
		

> creo que no tengo que agregarle mas nada! jejej!



ops...:cabezon:.....las prisas no son buenas.
No miré las fotos del final. Está perfecto así.

Saludos.


----------



## rash

pato te pasaste con ese amplificador, tiene que sonar muy bien y del acabado ufff una pasada... me gusto muuuucho

enhorabuena y que lo disfrutes

PD: cesar augusto ese amplificador esta bien para comenzar a realizar amplificadores de audio de media potencia y sin tener que ajustarlo, depende de lo que quieras, pero si tienes experiencia te recomiento otro amplificador, en este foro hay muy buenos amplificadores...
saludos


----------



## Tavo

Que tal Pato...

FELICITACIONES por el ampli!!! Te quedó genial!

Una preguntita, que parlantes le pusiste? (si podrías decirme marca y modelo) 

Saludos, te quedó muy bien, muy prolijo!


----------



## angel36

me leíste la mente tavo.....me sumo a la pregunta....


----------



## guille2

Pato muy bueno tu amplificador, lo veo y me dan ganas de renovar el de 15w que tengo para la guitarra 
  Rash el tuyo es muy original te quedo muy bueno felicitaciones a los 2.
  Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

angel36 dijo:


> me leíste la mente tavo.....me sumo a la pregunta....



Somos dos entonces.. 
Yo quiero saber para tener otra referencia, que nunca está de más.


----------



## oswaldosolano

pato,bonito ampli, haber cuando nos regalas una muestra del sonido.
saludos.


----------



## Quercus

Que buena impresion tiene tu trabajo, estoy seguro que el sonido acompaña ¡¡¡te felicito!!!


----------



## pato2009

bueno muchachos disculpen la demora jjeje la idea era ponerle unos celestion pero la verdad es que no llegaba con el dinero asi que los tuve que reemprazar momentaniamente por unos selenium el modelo justo ahora no lo recuerdo ... prometo subirles luego el modelo ... les comento que me llevo 4 meses este ampli y que esta todo echo por mi desde el loguito hasta el forrado en cuerina blanca todooo!! jejeje! y q si el sonido es muyy bueno mas de uno se creyo que era un vox original les comento que lo que es el pre lo saque de los esquematicos originales de la marca y q si alguien los quiere les subo los mismos ... muchas gracias chicos por los alagos me pone contento saber que no solo yo lo veo lindo jejjee! ... les comento que cuando termine este y lo mostre en publico me encargaron uno para bajo que estoy armando en este momento luego subo algunas fotos ... saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## ehbressan

Te felicito pato, muy buen trabajo !!! 
Sds.


----------



## Tacatomon

Muestro las imágenes de un trabajo que estoy haciendo... Parece un TDA2005 y un TDA2052 que recientemente murió en el banco de pruebas... Como niño chiquito no me aguante las ganas de probarlo, pero no regulando la tensión de la fuente que era de unos 28V... Soportando solo 25V Máximos el IC... Bueno, tendré que ir de compras por otro y quizás remplace el TDA2005 por un par de 2030`s... Regularé las alimentaciones de los integrados ya que no dispongo de los transformadores adecuados. 

Saludos


----------



## zxeth

Tacatomon dijo:


> Muestro las imágenes de un trabajo que estoy haciendo... Parece un TDA2005 y un TDA2052 que recientemente murió en el banco de pruebas... Como niño chiquito no me aguante las ganas de probarlo, pero no regulando la tensión de la fuente que era de unos 28V... Soportando solo 25V Máximos el IC... Bueno, tendré que ir de compras por otro y quizás remplace el TDA2005 por un par de 2030`s... Regularé las alimentaciones de los integrados ya que no dispongo de los transformadores adecuados.
> 
> Saludos



veo que ratoneas como yo y no compras disipadores, ni mica ni transformadores y la mayoria de las veces parlantes


----------



## Quercus

Aquí dejo el amplificador de ESP  P68 alimentado con  +- 50v que he hecho para el sub. Del salón. Conectado al CD, separa la señal  con un filtro de ESP para biamplificacion y devuelve medios y agudos para el otro amplificador.  Los potenciómetros  para equilibrar el filtro  los he puesto junto al volumen y así controlo a mi gusto la potencia de cada uno. No tiene nada de ruido, el gabinete es de madera exceptuando la trasera que es de aluminio pintado en verde, fruto de un trueque con un amigo cristalero , el me dio una chapa de 125cm x 100cm y yo le di una antena televes que no utilizaba. Igual antes de colocarlo en su sitio,  pruebo cambiando la etapa de potencia por el UCD con mosfet N de ejtagle para ver si ese problema que algunos dicen que han tenido con el ruido, aquí también ocurre.
  Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

@@zxeth, Claro, hay que ahorrar en lo que se pueda. XD.

@quercus10: Es un muy lindo montaje! Definitivamente de 10. Me gusta el frente, sobrio y elegante.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Quercus:
Muy buen montaje!!!! Muy ordenado y con el cableado tal como corresponde hacerlo.
FELICITACIONES!


----------



## Electronec

Quercus:

Todo está dicho por ezavalla. Mi enhorabuena, me gusta mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## pato2009

quercus mi interesa tu diseño podrias subir los esquematicos del pre y del ampli si fuera posible realmente te lo agradeceria ... por que tengo un parlante leea de 15 pulgadas que me gustaria alimentar con un ampli como ese y usarlo como sub .... 
desde ya muchas gracias 
pdara los compañeros que querian saber el modelo de los parlantes que use son selenium 12pw3 =P


----------



## Quercus

Gracias a todos por los comentarios.
  Pato hay un problema con los PCB, son de ESP, y por ello tanto el amplificador como el filtro activo  están vetados en el foro, yo tuve que hacerlos, cualquier PCB que necesites, que yo tenga  y no sea de ESP, cuenta con ello que lo posteo pero estos no puedo, *lo siento*, el filtro activo lo podrías solucionar haciendo uno que diseño ezavalla , incluso esta mejorado, el amplificador tendrías que hacer tu el PCB, y te animo a ello pues es bastante fácil con unos resultados fantásticos como todo lo de ESP.
  Saludos


----------



## pato2009

si si no te preocupes por los pcb me es realmente facil acerlos en el eagle de cadsoft por eso solo te pedi los esquematicos o de donde sacarlos desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## rash

Querqus: Tiene que sonar muy bien junto con el resto del sistema, es un placer poder observar montajes tan límpios y con tanta dedicación, me quedo con la boca abierta ante montajes así... no olvidemos que el orden es otro aspecto importante en la electrónica, a veces más que los W de potencia....
enhorabuena y que los disfrutes..

saludos
rash


----------



## Quercus

Perdona, meti la pata, dijiste bien esquematicos y yo inconscientemente me fui a PCB.
Aqui los tienes:
Xover 2/3-Way 24 dB / octava 
ESP de 300W 
yo tambien utilizo ese programa y es estupendo.
Saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

quercus te quedo precioso


----------



## Quercus

Muchas gracias, rash, la verdad es que si que suena de maravilla, estos sistemas biamplificados son una pasada.
  Saludos


----------



## pato2009

muchisimas gracias quercus10   pronto espero subir fotos de mi copia jajaj! y llegarte a los talones con mi diseño ... abrazo y saludos


----------



## Robo

he visto cosas desagradables, cosas orribles, cosas feas, cosas pasables, cosas bien hechas, montajes perfectos, la prolijidad hecha una maquina, pero esto no cabe en esa escala. quercus, sos un maestro para este arte, mis mayores felicitaciones un saludo, desde lo mas basico de montajes  jeje 

PD: cacho, no corrijas "orrible" es intencional.
PD: no es por desmeritar a nadie, pero este me parece el mejor montaje diy que he visto


----------



## thenot

gonzoalexfer dijo:
			
		

> Duda....ya se que es algo colgada pero....
> 
> alguien me podria decir cuales con los valores de los capacitores? en la hoja de datos solo figura como "Cs"



En la hoja de datos dice: "Provides power supply filtering and bypassing."

Asi que supongo que con unos 1000 uf  o mas debería andar bien..


----------



## Tacatomon

Well... Después de unas minuciosas pruebas al lado de algunos conciertos y una que otra película, este integrado TDA2005 cumple muy bien su trabajo. Una calidad de sonido suficiente y una potencia de salida sencilla... El IC TDA2052 que se ve acompañando, pues quedó pendiente. Hasta que se logre remplazar, el 2005 será rango completo. La alimentación es regulada a 18.5V. unos 500mV más de límite. Cabe decir a aprox. 19.8V el integrado se protege y no enciende.

















Saludos!


----------



## Robo

hola tacatomon, que bien te quedo en una placa perforada, tenes de pronto el diagrama que usaste?
saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

El diagrama es el mismo que está en el datasheet del TDA2005. Para la versión *Stereo*. Justo como está en la pag. 10 del mismo.

http://www.st.com/stonline/books/pdf/docs/1451.pdf


----------



## rash

hola Tacatomon, buen montaje, el TDA 2005 es un buen integrado con una buena relación calidad-precio, por aquí vale más  o menos un euro, y tienes un amplificador integrado robusto y fiable... yo lo utilizo mucho en equipos portátiles a baterías...
Lo dicho enhorabuena, termina el proyecto y ya sabes ¡sube fotos1 jejejeje

cuidate y saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Gracias por los comentarios Rash. Definitivamente es un buen IC. Uso esto ya que no quiero utilizar más los amplificadores grandes que uso para el equipo de sonido... Bueno, el más pequeño era de 300W, pero igual el sonido es muy bueno y Suficiente. Por canal maneja un parlantito de 3" rango completo acompañado de una caja de 2x6.5" como graves, así que es sonido es bueno. Ya no más gasto inútil de energía electrica.

Saludos!


----------



## Robo

ah ok gracias tacatomon, esos montajes del datasheet no me han salido muy bien, siempre he tenido que cambiarles cositas pero bueno, monta fotos de cuando lo armes en su coca


----------



## Tacatomon

Lo único que agregué fueron más condensadores de desacoplo cerca de la alimentación del IC, además de que la fuente es regulada y también está muy bien dimensionada... (Sobredimensionada diría yo...).
Todo está soldado de manera cableada o formando pistas de estaño. Así que lo ideal es hacerle un buen PCB...


----------



## Electronec

Buen trabajo Tacatomon, se ve muy bien.

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G.

rash, ahora que me cae el veinte, que medidas tiene tu ampli para iPod, nomas como curiosidad?


----------



## pipa09

buenas amigos, aca les dejo unas fotitos de los amplis que hago en casa, son los modulos que conocen aca como RCA o MUSIKMAN, son de 130w, armados para funcionar con 4ohms, el destino de estas fueron unas iglesias. 
A las de las fotos aun les faltaba la entrada balanceada, Soft Start , DC Protect, pero ya se han ido completitas.

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

bonito montaje y buen gabinete, esos modulitos me parecen interesantes


----------



## Tacatomon

Se ve un buen montaje Pipa09!. Solo algo intrigado por los Tr`s Finales... No me parecen 
"originales"

Saludos!


----------



## pipa09

Tacatomon dijo:


> Se ve un buen montaje Pipa09!. Solo algo intrigado por los Tr`s Finales... No me parecen
> "originales"
> 
> Saludos!


 
Lo deben ser, son de unos amplis de antaño, los rescate de unos circuitos que compre en un remate de cosas antiguas, y pasaron por varios circuitos hasta llegar a ese destino.



Helminto G. dijo:


> bonito montaje y buen gabinete, esos modulitos me parecen interesantes


 
El gabinete lo fabrico yo mismo, tengo varios modelos, por asi decirlo, no es nada dificil, solo un poco de paciencia, tampoco tanta, es mas maña que otra cosa. incluso la pintura la hago yo!


----------



## Helminto G.

pipa09 dijo:


> El gabinete lo fabrico yo mismo, tengo varios modelos, por asi decirlo, no es nada dificil, solo un poco de paciencia, tampoco tanta, es mas maña que otra cosa. incluso la pintura la hago yo!


como haces las prforaciones grandes, alomejor tienes mejores metodos que los mios


----------



## Tacatomon

Bueno, si mencionas que pertenecían a otros circuitos que eran ya antiguos, cabe la posibilidad de que sean originales!!!


----------



## rash

Helminto G. dijo:


> rash, ahora que me cae el veinte, que medidas tiene tu ampli para iPod, nomas como curiosidad?



hola helminto las dimensiones son 29 x 20 x 13 cm...

pipa09 buen montaje...

saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

gracias rash....


----------



## pipa09

Helminto G. dijo:


> como haces las prforaciones grandes, alomejor tienes mejores metodos que los mios


 
Las primeras veces perforaba con una mecha fina, la circunferencia interna del corte, y moladora en mano con un disco bastante gastado, rebajaba las inperfecciones hasta lograr el circulo casi perfecto, otras veces hacia pequeños cortes ( con el mismo disco gastado) en la circunferencia interna y con el mini tormo con piedra montada perfeccionaba el circulo, no se si queda claro el metodo, hoy en dia los hago con una cortadora laser!

Cual es el tuyo?
Saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

sacar a como de lugar la mallor parte delcentro, despues lima y pasiencia, no he encontrado quien me haga el corte laser, el minitorno me desespera y no queda como circulo mejor a mano, en cortes cuadrados cincel bien afilado


----------



## pipa09

Tacatomon dijo:


> Bueno, si mencionas que pertenecían a otros circuitos que eran ya antiguos, cabe la posibilidad de que sean originales!!!


 

  Unos de los amplis tenia la fecha de 1987!!!!!!


----------



## Quercus

Helminto, has probado una sierra de va y ven o como se la conoce aqui, una caladora


----------



## Helminto G.

presisamente eso uso para sacar la mayor parte pero para formar los circulos no me sirvenada como una buena lima redonda y paciencia


----------



## pipa09

Helminto G. dijo:


> sacar a como de lugar la mallor parte delcentro, despues lima y pasiencia, no he encontrado quien me haga el corte laser, el minitorno me desespera y no queda como circulo mejor a mano, en cortes cuadrados cincel bien afilado


 
Proba con este metodo, practica un corte al medio y luego varios eln sentidi contrario, asi eliminas la mayor parte del material, y despues moladora, con un disco muuuuyyyy gastado, limas todo hasta que quede lo mas parecido a un circulo.

Te dejo una imagen de los cortes, es una pavada pero tal ves te sirva.

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G.

vaya que sirve ese metodo asi merito le hago...


----------



## pipa09

quercus10 dijo:


> Helminto, has probado una sierra de va y ven o como se la conoce aqui, una caladora


 
Tambien utilizaba esa caladora, le ponia una hoja de sierra para metales cortada, pero se complicaba al queres hacer circulos pequeños.



Helminto G. dijo:


> vaya que sirve ese metodo asi merito le hago...


 
Me alegro, despues cuelgo mas fotos de los gabinetes hechos aca!!1

Saludos!


----------



## Quercus

Yo los primeros los hice como tu, pero hace mucho que uso la caladora. Si la hoja es la *adecuada*, se tiene paciencia y muchas millas de corte con la maquina, las limas solo para retocar.


----------



## Helminto G.

para los circulos pequeños adquiri una broca escalonada y es una maravilla


----------



## pipa09

Helminto G. dijo:


> para los circulos pequeños adquiri una broca escalonada y es una maravilla


 
Aca las conocemos como Fresa Conica,pero no se consiguen de mas de 35mm, no al menos de bajo costo!


----------



## Helminto G.

vaya que cuestan, pero de verdad que lo valen


----------



## Quercus

Estas las hay de muchas medidas,  desde 20mm hasta 120mm se consiguen sin problema.


----------



## Tavo

Muy buen montaje Pipa! Felicitaciones! 

Saludos.


----------



## pipa09

Tavo dijo:


> Muy buen montaje Pipa! Felicitaciones!
> 
> Saludos.


 
Gracias
 Y eso que ese no fue el mejor     (modestia es mi segundo nombre) 

Despues paso a dejarles mas fotos de otros montajes, mas completos!
Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Dale, las esperamos! (está bueno lo de "modestia" jajaja!!)

Saludos


----------



## mendfi

aca les dejo un ampli que termine de hacer .......*BU*eno en realidad lo termine hace un mes pero me falto ponerle un led de encendido XD.......ahi les va las imagenes .........comentarios positivos porfavor jejejeje

aca tengo mas =D


----------



## Electronec

mendfi dijo:
			
		

> aca les dejo un ampli que termine de hacer .......*BU*eno en realidad lo termine hace un mes pero me falto ponerle un led de encendido XD.......ahi les va las imagenes .........comentarios positivos porfavor jejejeje



Excelente montaje compañero.
Te qudó muy lindo.

Que lo disprutes.

Saludos.


----------



## rash

mendfi buen trabajo, y muy buena terminación.

saludos


----------



## ZedHqX4

Muy buen acabado, bastante profesional, pero se te olvido decirnos que tal suena 

Como pregunta personal, que tal te funciona el parlante que elegiste? es un subwoofer por lo que veo y lo estas usando con una guitarra


----------



## Robo

muy bueno, muy bueno, felicidades!


----------



## mendfi

ZedHqX4 dijo:


> Muy buen acabado, bastante profesional, pero se te olvido decirnos que tal suena
> 
> Como pregunta personal, que tal te funciona el parlante que elegiste? es un subwoofer por lo que veo y lo estas usando con una guitarra





bueno suena bien , bastante bien ni que decir 

lo unico malo es que me dijeron que el parlante que le puse no es el adecuado y deberia ponerle uno bueno para que suene mucho mejor...........=D
por ahora no tengo microfono para poder grabar el sonido pero no pasa de este mes para grabarles algo =D


----------



## Juan Jose

Mendfi, muy buen montage y te quedó muy lindo terminado elequipo!!!.

disfrutalo.

suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## rash

Bueno, esto llevo tiempo queriendo terminarlo, y rematarlo, es otro amplificador con batería y tda 2005.

saludos


----------



## Tavo

*FELICITACIONES Mendfi por tu amplificador!!!*

De presentación te quedó bárbaro!! 

Lo que si, como bien dijiste, el parlante no es el adecuado, podrás notar vos mismo que las frecuencias agudas casi ni se escuchan con ese parlante, ya que NO es un Rango Extendido (Full Range)...
Las frecuencias que emite la guitarra eléctrica están comprendidas entre los 80Hz (sexta cuerda al aire) y los 7Khz (7000 Hz), primera cuerda en el último traste.
Algunas más agudas, otras menos, pero más o menos en ese rango.

El amplificador, sin dudas, te quedó excelente!! Una terminación muy muy prolija!!

Saludos!!
PS:
Yo también toco guitarra eléctrica. 
También hice mi amplificador DIY, pero todavía no está terminado, por falta de $. jeje 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@ Rash:
Lo tuyo también Rash, está muy bueno!! Esas luces verdes en la suspensión del parlante... jeje queda bueno! Veo que te gustan los amplificadores portátiles, a batería! jeje, no es el único este, no?

Espero te sirva el PCB del TDA2009, ya que el integrado es muy similar al TDA2005... 

Saludos!!


----------



## FREDY ROLAND

En realidad esta excelente, tiene muy buen acabado, felicitaciones amigo


----------



## Helminto G.

rash, no me cansare de repetirlo, un placer ver tu trabajo


----------



## Electronec

Rash.............una vez mas, excelente trabajo!!!
Elegante y compacto. Mi enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## Quercus

Rash... siempre sorprendente... excelente impresion... por lo leido algo mas atras , ya debe haber algun amigo frotandose las manos.

Saludos


----------



## rash

gracias compañeros por sus comentarios, ya subiré fotos cuando tenga un rato para terminarlo.....

cuidense y saludos


----------



## Robo

que bien te quedo , me gusta lo de las luces verdes


----------



## mendfi

si compañero y que tipos de leds o que otras cosas le pusiste para que prendan en el parlantes???????????.......

desembucha ...jajajaXD



Tavo dijo:


> como bien dijiste, el parlante no es el adecuado, podrás notar vos mismo que las frecuencias agudas casi ni se escuchan con ese parlante, ya que NO es un Rango Extendido (Full Range)...
> Las frecuencias que emite la guitarra eléctrica están comprendidas entre los 80Hz (sexta cuerda al aire) y los 7Khz (7000 Hz), primera cuerda en el último traste.
> Algunas más agudas, otras menos, pero más o menos en ese rango.





gracias compañero mmm nose mucho de los parlantes asi que como lo pediria al momento de comprarlo?????


----------



## Tavo

> gracias compañero mmm nose mucho de los parlantes asi que como lo pediria al momento de comprarlo?????


Primero que nada, andá a una casa de música, no donde venden parlantes de CAR audio o similares. 
Luego pedís que te muestren que tienen en "*parlantes para amplificador de guitarra*"...
Ahí seguramente te van a mostrar marcas tales como Eminence, Celestion, Peavey... (hay muchas más, esas son algunas).
Esos son parlantes diseñados pura y exclusivamente para amplificadores de guitarra, para sonidos de guitarra eléctrica. Como ya te mencioné el ancho de banda de frecuencias que abarca dicho instrumento.

Y de última, si no tienen nada sobre "parlantes de guitarra"; podrías comprar un Rango Extendido (pedilo así) que es muy similar, reproduce todas las frecuencias (en su mayoría) que la guitarra emite...

Ya si no tienen *parlantes de Rango Extendido*... Bue... Andá fijándote en otras casas o en otras ciudades, seguro algo vas a encontrar.

Saludos Mendfi.


----------



## Santee

Rash, sos mi idolo. 

Felicitaciones, siempre trabajos muy prolijos. 

SEGUI ASI ! jajajaja

Saludos.


----------



## rash

mendfi dijo:


> si compañero y que tipos de leds o que otras cosas le pusiste para que prendan en el parlantes???????????.......
> 
> desembucha ...jajajaXD
> 
> 
> 
> si te refieres a la iluminación de los parlantes, es una cosa sencilla, dos led verdes de alto brillo y unas gomitas de plástico... nada más...
> 
> Santee muchas gracias, pero no es para tanto hombre¡
> 
> saludos y cuidense


----------



## david2009

va esto no es nada  el miio se ensiende con aplausos y tiene vumetro de punto y barra


----------



## Helminto G.

david2009 dijo:


> va esto no es nada  el miio se ensiende con aplausos y tiene vumetro de punto y barra


dime que no es amplificador de guitarra, ya me imagino el alboroto cuando acaba la cancion encendiendo y apagando je je...


----------



## ZedHqX4

Tavo dijo:


> *FELICITACIONES Mendfi por tu amplificador!!!*
> 
> De presentación te quedó bárbaro!!
> 
> Lo que si, como bien dijiste, el parlante no es el adecuado, podrás notar vos mismo que las frecuencias agudas casi ni se escuchan con ese parlante, ya que NO es un Rango Extendido (Full Range)...
> Las frecuencias que emite la guitarra eléctrica están comprendidas entre los 80Hz (sexta cuerda al aire) y los *7Khz (7000 Hz)*, primera cuerda en el último traste.
> Algunas más agudas, otras menos, pero más o menos en ese rango.
> 
> El amplificador, sin dudas, te quedó excelente!! Una terminación muy muy prolija!!
> 
> Saludos!!
> PS:
> Yo también toco guitarra eléctrica.
> También hice mi amplificador DIY, pero todavía no está terminado, por falta de $. jeje



Tengo que corregirte, el rango de la guitarra va de un E2 (80Hz) hasta E6 (1400Hz) en una guitarra electrica de 24 trastes, el problema lo traen los armonicos que son lo que la hacen sonar mas viva mas bonito, por eso hasta un woofer de 8" sirve (hasta cierto punto), pero no va a sonar tan bien. Mendfi uso un sobwoofer (o almenos eso dice la etiqueta), por eso yo quiero saber que tal suena, ya que pues se queda corto en respuesta, pero pues quizas el le saca jugo o algo XD

Y un full range tampoco es lo mejor, ya que no filtra las frecuencias indeseadas, almenos no es lo mejor para una guitarra electrica con pedales, para una electroacustica sirve.

Para guitarra hay que buscar obtener un rango respuesta de entre 75hz y 6000 hz (4500 es bastante aceptable)


----------



## Tavo

Ya discutí este tema hace poco con otro usuario.



> Para guitarra hay que buscar obtener un rango respuesta de entre 75hz y 6000 hz (4500 es bastante aceptable)


Esas frecuencias las reproduce perfectamente un Rango Extendido.

Quiero tratar de que entiendan que *SIEMPRE es MUCHO mejor* usar un *Rango Extendido* en vez de un subwoofer, hablando de amplificadores de guitarra. *SIEMPRE.*
Un Sub-woofer NO fue diseñado para frecuencias agudas.
Un Rango Extendido puede alcanzar unos bajos de *70-80Hz* hasta unos agudos de *5000-7000Hz* cómodamente. Tal vez más, o menos, pero aproximadamente eso.

La misma discusión la tuve hace unos días...
Saludos ZedHqX4!


----------



## ZedHqX4

Obviamente es mejor un rango extendido sobre un subwoofer, pero a menos que se quiera tocar jazz, no es LA mejor opcion, lo mejor es buscar un mid-range o un woofer que su rango de respuesta abarque aproximadamente lo que se busca, obviamente muy economico no sera, pero un full range al usar overdrive o distorcion, suena muy feo, se tendria que adquirir un full range de baja calidad/precio para que no tenga respuesta plana y que produzca un sonido mas cercano al que se busca en un ampli de guitarra, bueno, eso si se tiene suerte y responde como queramos. Porque es eso, o agregar un ecualizador a la fase de potencia para resaltar las frecuencias medias y quitar todo lo que este encima de los 5000HZ


----------



## david2009

Helminto G. dijo:


> dime que no es amplificador de guitarra, ya me imagino el alboroto cuando acaba la cancion encendiendo y apagando je je...



es con el tda7294 y el circuito es mas facil de hacer


----------



## pipa09

david2009 dijo:


> va esto no es nada el miio se ensiende con aplausos y tiene vumetro de punto y barra


 
Eso me gustaria verlo!!!

Ahora si se enciende con aplausos.......como haces para tocar y que no este encendiendo y apagandose a cada momento?


----------



## david2009

ja si yo lo pongo a volumen no tan alto para poder apagarlo con aplauso y que no se apague solo. ahora cuando lo quiero usar para escuchar al mango super fuerte le puse un potenciometro que regula la sensibilidad del micrfono receptor de aplausos  y no se apaga a cada rato. ya ahi no se va a lograr apagar con aplausos  a distacia. depues pongo un video claro


----------



## pipa09

david2009 dijo:


> ja si yo lo pongo a volumen no tan alto para poder apagarlo con aplauso y que no se apague solo. ahora cuando lo quiero usar para escuchar al mango super fuerte le puse un potenciometro que regula la sensibilidad del micrfono receptor de aplausos y no se apaga a cada rato. ya ahi no se va a lograr apagar con aplausos a distacia. depues pongo un video claro


 

 interesante aplicacion!!!


----------



## david2009

ahora deentro de 30 hora suvo el video a you tuve o face book

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/profile.php?id=1609083893

este es mi face


----------



## david2009

sigue en el otro post


----------



## david2009

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...res-hechos-casa-13123/index68.html#post393241



 hecho con tda 7294


----------



## Papusxxdd

Hola a todos pasaba por aca y aprovecho para dejar fotos de mi ultima creación se trata de un amplificador basicamente para un teclado la caja tiene las dimenciones parecidas al de un Roland que tiene un conocido, tiene twister barato chiquito pero selenium, la verdad es que sirve muy bien para uso general con la guitarra y con audio funciona muy bien, el previo es el fender frontman25b que esta por acá pero la mejor parte de esto es que como amplificador le puse un ucd el posteado por eagle con el IR2110 trabajando con +/- 35, uff sobra potencia jaja, ha el parlante es de 12' marca Apogee de 200w Rms en 8 ohmn, lo tuve que llenar de tornillos a ultima hora por que soplaba por todos lados de la caja.- Saludos


----------



## samuelson

muy buen trabajo felicitaciones quede del pelo


----------



## tatajara

Te quedo bueno ese ampli david2009 y me gusto mucho el vumetro jeje
Saludos y suerte en tus próximos proyectos


----------



## Santee

espectacular ! 

Suerte !


----------



## juanchilp

david impresionante tu trabajo.
Muestro fotos de mi primer amplificador. No me dedico a la eletronica pero le di mucha garra,tanto como leyendo en el foro, viendo por internet, investigando,ect.
  Les agradezco la gran ayuda de los que aportaron en este foro y me ayudaban con sus respuestas, no puedo dejar a fuera a los videos bien explicados de construyasuvideorockola que fueron de gran ayuda y de ahi realizé el pre-amplificador que todavia no monte al gabinete y tambien me quedaria un soporte para el disipador que esta agarrado con cinta a lo bartola. Desde ya muchas gracias a todos por la gran ayuda.
  Me llevo tiempo realizarlo mas o menos 3 meses al ser novato, el circuito es un stk 4221II ( falso ) pero se escucha muy bien tanto en 8 Ohm como en 4Ohm ( previamente queme 2 integrados del tipo porque uní sin querer sus polos jeje ), lo mas tedioso fue sacarle el famoso "ruido" de la fuente, ya que con 10000uf por carril sé escuchaba el "hummm" , que lo termine sacando agregandole 8800uf mas por carril, en total es de 37600 uf y implemente el metodo del masa en estrella , ésta fuente esta compuesta por capacitores en paralelo ( 1 par de 10000 uf de 80V y 4 pares de 2200 uf de 63V ) el otro problema fue sacarle la radio de los parlantes , eso con la caja metalica se fue bastante la interferencia de la radio que casi ni se escucha,creo que con un toroide de ferrite en la entrada tal vez lo puedo sacar , pero la verdad casi ni lo escucho. Bueno no los quiero cansar , espero que les guste. Saludos


----------



## Cacho

david2009 dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/393241/
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnDpLA0VRmU
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnDpLA0VRmU
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnDpLA0VRmU hecho con tda 7294


Posteá una sola vez cada cosa por favor, David.
Combiné tus tres mensajes en ese solo.

Recordá la Norma 2.4:


> *2.4*  No está permitido iniciar dos o más temas con respecto al mismo tópico o  asunto, ni publicar dos o más mensajes cuyos contenidos coincidan  dentro de un mismo foro o en vários foros. Dichos temas o mensajes  publicados podrán ser eliminados o unidos sin aviso previo o posterior.



Saludos


----------



## samuelson

juanchilp dijo:


> david impresionante tu trabajo.
> Muestro fotos de mi primer amplificador. No me dedico a la eletronica pero le di mucha garra,tanto como leyendo en el foro, viendo por internet, investigando,ect.
> Les agradezco la gran ayuda de los que aportaron en este foro y me ayudaban con sus respuestas, no puedo dejar a fuera a los videos bien explicados de construyasuvideorockola que fueron de gran ayuda y de ahi realizé el pre-amplificador que todavia no monte al gabinete y tambien me quedaria un soporte para el disipador que esta agarrado con cinta a lo bartola. Desde ya muchas gracias a todos por la gran ayuda.
> Me llevo tiempo realizarlo mas o menos 3 meses al ser novato, el circuito es un stk 4221II ( falso ) pero se escucha muy bien tanto en 8 Ohm como en 4Ohm ( previamente queme 2 integrados del tipo porque uní sin querer sus polos jeje ), lo mas tedioso fue sacarle el famoso "ruido" de la fuente, ya que con 10000uf por carril sé escuchaba el "hummm" , que lo termine sacando agregandole 8800uf mas por carril, en total es de 37600 uf y implemente el metodo del masa en estrella , ésta fuente esta compuesta por capacitores en paralelo ( 1 par de 10000 uf de 80V y 4 pares de 2200 uf de 63V ) el otro problema fue sacarle la radio de los parlantes , eso con la caja metalica se fue bastante la interferencia de la radio que casi ni se escucha,creo que con un toroide de ferrite en la entrada tal vez lo puedo sacar , pero la verdad casi ni lo escucho. Bueno no los quiero cansar , espero que les guste. Saludos



que amplificado chevere muy original el chasis quedo del peluche felicidades


----------



## Helminto G.

juanchilp, presioso el gabinete, intentare uno asi, ¡disfrutalo!


----------



## juanchilp

me alegro que le haya gustado el gabinete metalico, me costo bastante realizarlo ya que fui plegando las chapas en partes para que quede mas prolijo y ahorrarme el corte de las chapas, y los agujeros los realize con la caladora. Luego que termine de montar todo muestro las mejoras, Saludos


----------



## Robo

si que se ve bien ese cajon juan, yo aun no he conseguido para uno de metal( aun no trabajo) esa es una buena idea para hacerme un cajon.
saludos!


----------



## juanchilp

Robo dijo:


> si que se ve bien ese cajon juan, yo aun no he conseguido para uno de metal( aun no trabajo) esa es una buena idea para hacerme un cajon.
> saludos!



la plancha de aluminio me salio $ 100 argentinos, equivalente a u$s 25, las rejas metalicas , las terminales para bafle pequeñas ,el interruptor luminoso, en total serian aproximadamente u$s5. El plegado de las chapas fue gratis porque el herrero es amigo de mi viejo, asi que safé en los plegados, con un total de u$s 30 el gabinete, no me lo compre hecho porque no consigo en mi ciudad, pero supongo que nuevo debe estar entre u$s 30 a u$s40 que no conviene trabajar tanto a menos que les guste armarlo de hobby, Saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

juanchilp dijo:


> no conviene trabajar tanto a menos que les guste armarlo de hobby, Saludos


pues no solo es el gusto por el hobby, el gabinete armado tiene "sus caracteristicas" al armarlo lo puedes hacer como se te de la gana y de la forma que a ti te convenga, un poco de trabajo por algo de buen ver como tu gabinete vale la pena


----------



## juanchilp

y eso es verdad helminto , el ancho del gabinete lo realizé al tamaño de mi mueble para que encajará justo , pero igualmente no soy muy hobbysta de los gabinetes ni realizó Modding  asi que si tengo oportunidad optaria por comprarme uno a pesar de las contras jeje . Saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

cierto, hay de gustos a gustos


----------



## Santee

Juanchilp espectacular ese gabinete, 

debe sonar, muy lindo no ? 

Saludos.


----------



## juanchilp

si , la verdad me impresiono mucho los graves que tiene el integrado stk 4221 II a pesar de ser falso, el disipador como puedes apreciar en la foto no es para nada exagerado, sino pongo ese disipador "casero" con 3 disipadores de PIII y de frente unas alas de aluminio calienta que da miedo, ni hablar en 4 Ohm. Con ese disipador no calienta ni siquiera en 4 Ohm sin tener los coolers prendidos para que te des una idea,  pero por las dudas lo voy a usar con los cooler encendidos ya que los implemente para mayor seguridad y se le puede exigir bastante que ni se queja. Hoy termine de colocarle el soporte de pies al disipador que quedo bien fijado al gabinete y descarte la cinta, agregue en la entrada del amplificador un cable mucho mas grueso y con 2 ferrites para cable que vienen en los  joystick de la Playstation y  con conectores RCA hembra Metalico ya que tuve mejores resultados ayudando ah anular completamente el "ruidito" de interferencia de radio que apenas se escuchaba poniendo la oreja en el parlante. 
Luego voy a mostrar los avances de este proyecto, saludos Santee


----------



## jeison cantero

yo quiero tener ese amplificador como hago


----------



## Helminto G.

jeison cantero dijo:


> yo quiero tener ese amplificador como hago


una facilita seria que averigues donde vive y cuando se distraiga.....

la otra es buscar el diagrama correspondiente al integrado o pedirselo


----------



## juanchilp

Helminto G. dijo:


> una facilita seria que averigues donde vive y cuando se distraiga.....
> 
> la otra es buscar el diagrama correspondiente al integrado o pedirselo



jaja , suena mas tentadora la primera segurmante, por las dudas no quiero correr el riesgo, el diagrama esta en el foro y esta en este link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/pcb-stk4231-16964/ , y es de esta pagina http://320volt.com/stk42xx-serisi/ . Saludos


----------



## Santee

felicitaciones juan, EL RUIDITO SE FUÉ !.
jajajaja suerte, 

Saludos,


----------



## crimson

Este es el "Amplificador Magico" (lo armé para un amigo que es mago, y hace funciones en cumpleaños y fiestitas infantiles), 60 W de salida, dos entradas de mic balanceadas y una entrada de cd/mp3. Saludos C


----------



## angel36

que buen montaje......te felicito

que ampli usaste?


----------



## crimson

Hola angel36, gracias, es un viejo ampli, te paso los circuitos y fuente. Saludos C


----------



## angel36

buenísimo gracias.... lo guardo en los proyectos pendientes


----------



## mariano22

che crimson el primer led verde queda siempre encendido no? porque el lm324 tiene solo 4 operacionales, no 5.

un saludo


----------



## asrelial

perdonen la ignorancia pero alguien me podria decir para que sirve este circuito con el lm324 que acaba de poner crimson
Ver el archivo adjunto 43027


----------



## mariano22

Es un VUmetro de 5 led


----------



## crimson

Hola Mariano22, efectivamente, el primer led es también el que marca el encendido del equipo. Saludos C


----------



## mariano22

ook. Gracias!
tendrias un video para mostrarnos el funcionamiento? Porque capaz que lo armo
saludos


----------



## crimson

Hola Mariano22, no, no tengo videos, pero te paso el artículo original de donde lo adapté, que tiene todas las explicaciones. Saludos C


----------



## CAYSER

saludos y felicitaciones,crimson,pues parece que quedo bien el amplificador,hubiera sido aun mejor en stereo ,pero igual se nota el buen gusto y trabajo.


----------



## rash

enhorabuena crimson, buen trabajo y un gabinete genial...

saludos


----------



## ehbressan

crimson dijo:


> Hola angel36, gracias, es un viejo ampli, te paso los circuitos y fuente. Saludos C



Hola Crimson, ese no es un ampli de Guillermo H. "Willoh" Necco ?
Si no me equivoco es LW3DYL, no ?
Sds.


----------



## crimson

Hola ehbressan, sí es un diseño clásico de "Saber Electrónica", yo solamente me limité a modificar las plaquetas, rash, gracias, el gabinete es muy bonito y práctico para trabajar, porque se desarma completamente, lo que facilita el mecanizado. El frente es de aluminio y le pongo un papel  adhesivo transparente con las letras hechas en Corel, CAYSER, gracias también, pero no hace falta estéreo en este tipo de equipos, no son para escuchar música, sino solamente para que se escuche lo que habla el mago (en este caso) que tira un parlante por detrás del público. Adjunto el resto de las placas y circuito, por si alguno se anima a armarlo. Saludos C


----------



## angel36

se agradece nuevamente estaria bueno que quien los realize no borre el logo...y depues salgan diciendo que es de ellos....como ya paso


----------



## crimson

Estoy de acuerdo angel36, fijate que las placas sin modificación dicen LW3DYL y las modificadas solamente tienen mi nick. Saludos C


----------



## angel36

por eso lo decía.....justamente.... hay que tomarse el tiempo y saber como modificar un circuito ( cosa que yo no se)...para poder llegar a esos resultados.

y después querer compartir que ya dice mucho de quien lo hace...pero bue ya se hablo bastante de estos temas....

saludos!


----------



## ehbressan

crimson dijo:


> Hola ehbressan, sí es un diseño clásico de "Saber Electrónica"



Te lo preguntaba, ya que me parece no haberlo visto en la pàgina de Guillermo.
El ùnico ampli que està es el de 40W. A este no lo conocìa.
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

crimson dijo:


> El frente es de aluminio y* le pongo un papel  adhesivo transparente con las letras hechas en Corel*



Parece que va prosperando la idea!!!!

Muy buen acabado!
Saludos!


----------



## Santee

crimson espectacular !
muy bueno el acabado del frente con los potes, ecualizador, VU y demás...
Felicitaciones.

Saludos,


----------



## Starke

Un saludo a todos, y permítanme un comentario; hacía varios meses que no hojeaba este post, y veo que ha crecido mucho. He leído las últimas 40 páginas, y aparecen varias fotos de amplificadores muy buenos, muy prolijos y bien terminados. Mis felicitaciones a sus creadores. Algunos quedaron más bonitos que otros, pero en todos se nota el esfuerzo y la dedicación, que es lo que al final cuenta, porque todos comparten, COMPARTIMOS, un especial interés y mucho cariño por la electrónica.En mi caso ver estos trabajos, me trajo muchos recuerdos y  nostalgia pues hace varios años que no armaba un amplificador, y durante largos años armé más de 200, claro la mayoría de baja potencia, y algunos a tubo. Aun conservo algunas placas impresas sin terminar, y apenas pueda subiré algunas fotos para compartir con Uds.Para no dar más lata, reitero mis felicitaciones a todos quienes han terminado sus proyectos, y espero que les funcionen como deseaban, porque eso es lo que más satisfacción les dará.Nuevamente un saludo.
Starke.


----------



## Tavo

Felicitaciones Crimson por el ampli!! Te quedó muy bien!! 

Saludos.


----------



## crimson

Hola ehbressan, es un artículo viejo, no está en LU3DY ni en GACW, tampoco en el listado de montajes de "Saber...", lo rescato para el foro entonces. Eza, leo siempre todos tus post pero se me pasó alguno ¿también sos partidario del adhesivo transparente? Actualmente tengo un problema: la casa de impresiones que me hacía los trabajos no quiere hacerlos más porque parece que uno de esos papeles le estropeó una fotocopiadora, así que tengo que experimentar con el viejo contact transparente a ver qué pasa... tavo, starke y santee gracias por los conceptos. Este equipo (como todos los que hago) no son para fines comerciales (honestamente no conviene, un equipo chino sale apenas un poco más que los componentes sueltos) sino para despuntar este vicio tan copado que es la electrónica. Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

crimson dijo:


> Eza, leo siempre todos tus post pero se me pasó alguno ¿también sos partidario del adhesivo transparente? Actualmente tengo un problema: la casa de impresiones que me hacía los trabajos no quiere hacerlos más porque parece que uno de esos papeles le estropeó una fotocopiadora, así que tengo que experimentar con el viejo contact transparente a ver qué pasa...


Hola Crimson!
Seeee...yo también uso adhesivo transparente. Compro una cosas que se llaman *transparencias autoadhesivas para fotocopiadora* (esto ultimo es muy importante) y las imprimo yo en la láser de mi casa. El problema es que las que consigo acá vienen en tamaño A4, así que tengo que recortar y pegar pedazos independientes...pero con calma queda bastante bien. Luego hay que darle una mano de laca transparente para fijar definitivamente las letras a la transparencia.
Por acá puse algunos resultados:

Ver el archivo adjunto 12840

Ver el archivo adjunto 26946

Ver el archivo adjunto 42929

Ver el archivo adjunto 24548

Que se note un poco o nó, depende mucho de las condiciones de iluminación, pero por lo general no se nota


----------



## crimson

Genial eza, me alucinó el milivoltímetro ¡3mV a plena escala!. La macana es que tengo chorro de tinta y la del laburo (HP1022) me la curraron los de Prensa (¿para qué quiere Sonido una impresora? me dijeron) ahí hacía las placas con hoja de revista "Viva". Estuve expermentando con contact transparente pero fue un fracaso, la hoja blanca que lo soporta no es tomada por la impresora, la piecita que agarra la hoja se resbala con ese papel y no ingresa a la impresora. Tengo que hacer un próximo experimento: recortar un papel A4 y pegarle el papel seroso blanco del contact y mandarlo, supongo que puede funcionar.La semana entrante lo experimento y comento resultados. Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

crimson dijo:


> Genial eza, me alucinó el milivoltímetro ¡3mV a plena escala!.


Sip, 3mV...y anda! El tema es que lo desarmé para blindarlo, por que le acercás la mano y se pianta la aguja, así que todavía me queda un poco de laburo con el aparatejo (es el proyecto 16 de ESP).



crimson dijo:


> La macana es que tengo chorro de tinta y la del laburo (HP1022) me la curraron los de Prensa (¿para qué quiere Sonido una impresora? me dijeron) ahí hacía las placas con hoja de revista "Viva". Estuve expermentando con contact transparente pero fue un fracaso, la hoja blanca que lo soporta no es tomada por la impresora, la piecita que agarra la hoja se resbala con ese papel y no ingresa a la impresora. Tengo que hacer un próximo experimento: recortar un papel A4 y pegarle el papel seroso blanco del contact y mandarlo, supongo que puede funcionar.La semana entrante lo experimento y comento resultados. Saludos C


Viste? Siempre hay alguien que quiere la impresora que tiene otro... Hace años hice lo mismo y me conseguí una Lexmark de 60 ppm    
Y el contact me parece difícil de manejar para esto. Yo ya usé el papel encerado de atrás para intentar hacer un PCB, pero es muy gordo y el calor del fusor altera el comportamiento de "la cosa patinosa que tiene"...y no me anduvo  

Suerte con tu intento y avisá que tal te fué.

Saludos!


----------



## ehbressan

Gracias Crimson por compartir el ampli, además de mis felicitaciones por tu trabajo.
Quedo muy bueno !!   
Sds.


----------



## Dano

Crimson y Ezavalla muy buenos sus trabajos. 

Eduardo: Que tiene adentro el procesador de audio que armaste? un simple compresor o mas magia? 

Saludos

PD: Lindo el ampli con la Les Paul.


----------



## Tavo

Dano dijo:


> PD: Lindo el ampli con la Les Paul.



Che, bien dicho Dano, "Les Paul"... jeje
Eduardo, es una Gibson Les Paul o Les Paul solo el modelo?


----------



## Juan Jose

MUY BUENOS LOS EQUIPOS MUCHACOS !!!!!



Un gran saludo y mis felicitaciones a todos.

Disfrútenlos por supuesto no?

saludos++

Juan Jose


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Dano dijo:


> Eduardo: Que tiene adentro el procesador de audio que armaste? un simple compresor o mas magia?


Tiene bastante "magia"  
Es el filtro LR de 4 orden que puse por ahí mas tres Transformaciones de Linkwitz para conformar la curva de respuesta de los satélites y el subwoofer.
Fijate acá https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/diseno-subwoofer-parte-2-filtros-28786/ que está toda la descripción.

Saludos!



Tavo dijo:


> Eduardo, es una Gibson Les Paul o Les Paul solo el modelo?


Les Paul es solo el modelo. La marca de la viola no la recuerdo, creo que es una Preston, pero anda muy bien y a mi hijo le encanta...pero ahora está por encargar una Cort...veremos que tal vá...


----------



## Electronec

Crimson y Ezavalla, son unos trabajos geniales.
Mi enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## silcerino

En breve, me toca!


----------



## juanchilp

eduardo una consulta, ¿ cuantos litros hicistes la caja acustica para el parlante jahro ? ¿ el espesor de la madera te lo acordas ? no lo puedo calcular en el winISD porque me dice que tiene que ser mil y picos de litros, Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanchilp dijo:


> eduardo una consulta, ¿ cuantos litros hicistes la caja acustica para el parlante jahro ? ¿ el espesor de la madera te lo acordas ? no lo puedo calcular en el winISD porque me dice que tiene que ser mil y picos de litros, Saludos



Es toda una historia...pero bue....

La caja es abierta por atrás, por que ese JAHRO tiene un pico en baja frecuencia que quería matar, así que con eso cancelé los graves. Luego cambié el JAHRO por un Eminence Legend 1058, y como se escucha MUY bien...así quedó, aunque la caja debería ser un 25% mas profunda (mide 20 cm netos  - vistos desde el parlante -  de profundidad y debería ser 30 cm o 35 cm, pero quedaba demasiado profundo). El frente donde va el parlante mide 40 cm x 40 cm o algo parecido (no lo recuerdo y no encuentro el papel  ), pero ese tamaño es mas una cuestión de forma que de diseño, ya que la caja es abierta.

EL espesor del MDF es de 15 mm, que permite un gabinete extremadamente sólido, aunque un poco pesado.

PD: un consejo: NO USES EL JAHRO, tiene una eficiencia muy baja y te va a insumir mucha potencia para que se escuche mas o menos en el conjunto de los instrumentos. El sonido no es del todo malo, pero no se acerca a un parlante para viola... El que yo usé es un WC-10, pero es mejor tenerlo trabando la puerta para que el viento no la cierre


----------



## juanchilp

ezavalla dijo:


> Es toda una historia...pero bue....
> 
> La caja es abierta por atrás, por que ese JAHRO tiene un pico en baja frecuencia que quería matar, así que con eso cancelé los graves. Luego cambié el JAHRO por un Eminence Legend 1058, y como se escucha MUY bien...así quedó, aunque la caja debería ser un 25% mas profunda (mide 20 cm netos  - vistos desde el parlante -  de profundidad y debería ser 30 cm o 35 cm, pero quedaba demasiado profundo). El frente donde va el parlante mide 40 cm x 40 cm o algo parecido (no lo recuerdo y no encuentro el papel  ), pero ese tamaño es mas una cuestión de forma que de diseño, ya que la caja es abierta.
> 
> EL espesor del MDF es de 15 mm, que permite un gabinete extremadamente sólido, aunque un poco pesado.
> 
> PD: un consejo: NO USES EL JAHRO, tiene una eficiencia muy baja y te va a insumir mucha potencia para que se escuche mas o menos en el conjunto de los instrumentos. El sonido no es del todo malo, pero no se acerca a un parlante para viola... El que yo usé es un WC-10, pero es mejor tenerlo trabando la puerta para que el viento no la cierre




gracias eduardo por los datos y la recomendación, igualmente me imaginé que no era muy bueno cuando segui algunos otros post del parlante y cuando lo volqué los datos del parlante en el winISD, lastima que demasiado tarde porque me compre 4 de ellos al ser tan economicos y me gusto sus especificaciones en el momento de compra, pero fue una mala inversión, ahora me da lastima seguir teniendolos tirados en el fondo, tal vez siga tu consejo y haga un "plagio" de tu caja, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Nandre

hola que tal a todos queria felicitarlos por los exelentes amplificadores que se han visto en este foro y a demas compartirlos en breve posteo el mio estoy en avocado en la parte estetica del frente en un principio pense en usar el metodo que detalla ezavalla para el frente, pero me tope conque el mismo lo voy a tener que pintar de negro hay alguna posibilidad de hacerlo en blanco? lamentablemente la laser no me tira toner blanco


----------



## Helminto G.

crismon, chulo rebonito el magico, gracias por el aporte....
nandre por que no pruebas mandar hacer recorte de vinil de tu diseño del frente, algo asi como los autoaderibles que se usan en los automoviles


----------



## Nandre

excelente idea helmito algo asi tenia en mente para el diseño y para evitar el depegue de las letras a futuro pensaba ponerle laca transparente como mencionanan aca, el problema es que aca donde vivo no conozco lugares donde lo hacen, me voy a poner en busuqueda y a provar suerte al centro muchas gracias por el aporte saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

busca en lugares especialisados en publicidad o artes graficas...


----------



## Electronec

Aquí en España se llaman papelerias técnicas.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose

Helminto G. dijo:


> crismon, chulo rebonito el magico, gracias por el aporte....
> nandre por que no pruebas mandar hacer recorte de vinil de tu diseño del frente, algo asi como los autoaderibles que se usan en los automoviles


 
Hola a todos.  Primero felicitaciones por los trabajos finalmente terminados!!! 
Yo en mis comienzos utilizaba los famosos LETRASET que venian en blanco y negro y tenian palabras y letras con las que podias hacer las palabras que no estaban ya formadas. Se transferia con un lápiz y luego con contac transparente le hacias una protección.
Luego vino la compu y asi ya con un programa grafico podes hacer la serigrafia del frente y luego lo podes imprimir o hacer cortar en vinilo y lo pegas en el frente
Queda MUY buena terminación. No es caro (aca unos ´6 dólares para frentes de 3 U de rack y un solo color).
Les paso fotos de mis equipos terminados con estos procesos.

sakudos y suerte a todos

Juan Jose


----------



## crimson

Te quedan excelentes juan josé, felicitaciones, por donde yo vivo (sur del GBA) los vinilos salen el doble por lo menos. Me pasaron el dato de una casa en Capital que los hace, voy a ver qué onda. De paso te conocemos la cara juan josé... ¿habrá que desviar el tema a "Fotos de nosotr@s"...?    Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

JJ:
Que buenos que te quedan!!!! Sabés que eso fué lo primero que busqué en San Juan? por que hay varias casas que laburan con el vinilo, pero me dijeron que no cortaban inscripciones "tan pequeñas".
Voy a tener que analizar si han evolucionado algo en estos ultimos dos años, por que ya que veo lo tuyo, entiendo que es posible hacerlo...

Saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

crimson dijo:


> Te quedan excelentes juan josé, felicitaciones, por donde yo vivo (sur del GBA) los vinilos salen el doble por lo menos. Me pasaron el dato de una casa en Capital que los hace, voy a ver qué onda. De paso te conocemos la cara juan josé... ¿habrá que desviar el tema a "Fotos de nosotr@s"...?   Saludos C


 

Gracias crimson!. Si aca por el vinilo de la unidad de potencia me cobraron 20 pesos (en febrero) y por el del mixer 30 pesos en setiembre. 

La cara  perdon por arruinarla pero no me habia dado cuenta. 
Es un espejo que tengo para cuando cae un televisor o equipo que necesito ver como prenden los led del frente mientras trabajas.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Tavo

Felicitaciones JJ por el amplificador, está excelente!

Quedan muy bien esas inscripciones!! Que buena terminación!!

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose

ezavalla dijo:


> JJ:
> Que buenos que te quedan!!!! Sabés que eso fué lo primero que busqué en San Juan? por que hay varias casas que laburan con el vinilo, pero me dijeron que no cortaban inscripciones "tan pequeñas".
> Voy a tener que analizar si han evolucionado algo en estos ultimos dos años, por que ya que veo lo tuyo, entiendo que es posible hacerlo...
> 
> Saludos!


 
Gracias ezavalla.! Todavia me quedan algunos letraset pero ya no pegan como antes (tienen mas de 15 años). 
Respecto al tamaño el minimo depende de la maquina. aca es letra de 5 mm de altura y 1 mm de espesor. 
tienes que llevarle el diseño 1 a 1 en corel generalmente o culquier programa que tenga archivos vectoriales y ahi le pasan la letra al sistema de doble linea. Cortan y luego en mi caso lo pegan ello porque hay que tener algo de cancha con las letras sobre todo.

bueno saludos

juan jose


----------



## rash

Juan Jose y Ezavalla, muy buenos montajes, enhorabuena.

saludos cordiales


----------



## zeta_bola_1

Juan Jose dijo:


> Gracias ezavalla.! Todavia me quedan algunos letraset pero ya no pegan como antes (tienen mas de 15 años)




barniz acrilico o similar en aerosol, asunto solucionado

eso lo se por el otro hobby, el modelismo


----------



## rash

Hola como andan?

Subo una foto de como quedó el último amplificador que posteé-

saludos y cuidense


----------



## Lord Chango

rash dijo:


> Hola como andan?
> 
> Subo una foto de como quedó el último amplificador que posteé-
> 
> saludos y cuidense



Una sola?? Queremos mas!!!

Esta barbaro! Felicitaciones!


----------



## Electronec

rash dijo:


> Subo una foto de como quedó el último amplificador que posteé-



La perfección.....como siempre!!!
Seguro que la música se escucha.................brutal. 

Saludos.


----------



## angel36

que presentación amigo.....

muy lindo quedo ...


----------



## Tacatomon

rash dijo:


> Hola como andan?
> 
> Subo una foto de como quedó el último amplificador que posteé-
> 
> saludos y cuidense



Ese usa los TDA2005?
Muy buena terminación y que vistazo le da la luz verde! 
Saludos!


----------



## tatajara

La verdad que muy buenos todos 
Yo ahora estoy terminando el frente del ampli con tda 7377 cuando pueda subo fotos
Saludos y disfrútenlo


----------



## Tavo

FELICITACIONES RASH!!!

*Como siempre tus montajes son bárbaros, con una prolijidad y dedicación que se nota a simple vista!*

Un saludo!
Tavo.


----------



## crimson

Excelente rash, felicitaciones, ¿te puedo copiar la idea? viene muiy bien para alguien que quiere dar una charla, un microfonito y el equipo con parlantes incorporados y listo. Saludos C


----------



## rash

Gracias compañeros por sus comentarios.

Utiliza un TDA2005, que ya conocemos de sobra la increible relación calidad-precio con la que cuenta, por mi zona cuesta menos de 1 euro...

*crimson* esa es la idea, un equipo portátil con autonomía de varias horas, que suene bien y además sea funcional, por eso lo de la entrada de micrófono y el ecualizador incorporado...

ahora sólo falta ponerle una cinta de guitarra eléctrica para poder colgarlo..

saludos y cuidense.

rash


----------



## Tavo

Rash dijo:
			
		

> Utiliza un TDA2005, que ya conocemos de sobra la increible relación calidad-precio con la que cuenta...


Y? Todavía no probaste el TDA2009?

El TDA2005 es un chip diseñado para audio-car (radios de autos) y tiene una distorsión de 10% a máx potencia, pero el TDA2009 tiene más calidad, incluso lo podés alimentar desde 8VCC hasta 28VCC.

El tema es que la potencia no es mucha, son solo 10W contínuos por canal. Yo lo tengo alimentado con 22VCC y suena muy bien, y lo mejor es que no calienta NADA! Es asombroso, al contrario que la mayoría de los TDAs, este trabaja bien tranquilo y frío.

Saludos!
PS: El amplificador está excelente, admirable la calidad de terminación y la prolijidad Rash!!!


----------



## ehbressan

Felicitaciones Rash, muy bien terminado y ademàs muy pràctica la idea.
Sds.


----------



## rash

Ahh Tavo, para el siguiente utilizaré un TDA2009 y *tu* diseño del PCB... ya te contaré...

gracias ehbressan

saludos


----------



## DanielU

Preamplificador P88 de Rod Elliott
Crossover Linkwitz-Riley para sistemas 2.1 de Ezavalla
Amplificador con TDA1557Q sebabjt
Amplificador TDA2002 Bridge (no me gusto...)

Le puse un filtro EMI que tenia guardado.
Nose realmente que quize hacer con ese pedazo de pertinax (fue un intento fallido de estañar placas con la plancha ), delirio que tuve a altas horas de la madrugada. Espero que funcione.
Decidi no colocar los amplificadores en la misma caja, porque sino no me iba a dar el lugar para nada. El gran problema es que no voy a poder colocar los conectores de entrada y salida en la parte posterior del equipo...



*Lo que me falta:*

*Hacer la fuente de +-15V
*Atenuador escalonado ( Switch rotativo de 12 posiciones)
*Selector de fuente de audio (idem anterior, aunque no voy a tener 12 fuentes de audio )
*Un regulador para los ventiladores (LM317 y listo, de todos modos son silenciosos, los saque de fuentes de pc)
*Un gabinete para los amplificadores, voy a hacer algo grande, para que lo pueda ir modificando, por ahora sera un 2.1 con TDA2002 en puente y TDA1557Q. Mas adelante quizas, 2x LM1875 + 1x LM3886 -o- 2x TDA8563 + 1x TDA1562. Ahora me quedo gustando el P03A de Rod Elliot, justo que tengo un trafo de 28+28.


----------



## Robo

esta muy bien el montaje danielU. pero dices que no te gusto el 2002 y aun asi lo vas a hacer?
saludos


----------



## DanielU

Robo dijo:


> esta muy bien el montaje danielU. pero dices que no te gusto el 2002 y aun asi lo vas a hacer?
> saludos



El problema es que ya los hice


----------



## Electronec

Muy buen trabajo DanielU...
Mi enhorabuena, se ve de 10 

Saludos.


----------



## ragaman

Hola, hasta ahora que estoy de vacaciones puedo dedicarme a leer los mensajes que me dejaron , las fotos de los amplificadores anteriores son un amp que hice para un amigo, se basa un poco en el concepto del SCR del maestro Pablo Crespo, aunque en realidad la topologia que usa el maestro en el SCR es muy diferente a este, el que aparece en la foto es una version un simple del Baby TranZ pero con etapa de salida mosfet polarizados a 150-200mA, la version del SCR sin tenerlo en mis manos ya la desglose simplemente viendo las fotos y analizando un poco la topologia y es una version mejorada del amplificador "the alexander current feedback Amp", la verdad en estos momentos termine un nuevo amplificador de realimentacion en corriente, que podria ponerlo en un escalon entre el Ultra y el SCR, tiene correccion de buffer de entrada, usa el espejo de corriente cascodo, en vez del wilson, fuentes de corriente cascodas, 2 fuentes reguladas con doblador de voltaje, ETC, las fotos del pcb del Amp el "CFA Mini" esta en el enlace, se llama CFA mini porque estoy trabajando en una version definitiva empleando la misma topologia completa del ULTRA, espero para el mes de enero ó febrero tenerla lista .

PD: las fotos las pueden ver en el siguiente enlace https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/programa-diseno-placas-pcb-4061/index2.html

PD2: para este nuevo amp, que espero tenerlo listo en estos dias , ya cuento con los espejos de corriente en un solo encapsulado (BCV61 y 62), resistencias SMD 1%, transistores SMD (BJT y JFET), Condensadores de compensacion SMD, ahora mismo ando buscando en EBAY condensadores de baja ESR que no sean tan caro , solo me falta terminar el sistema de proteccion del amplificador, pensando implementarla con PIC y LCD y dinero jajajajaja es q los mas importante.

Saludos.


----------



## cites

hola  amigos quero subir las fotos de mi potencia reciclada   es un gabinete de amplificador tecnic  trafo de un equipo jvc   y las placas  son las de 130 watt  me falta haser una  pero me encontre con un problema  los tr bc237  de mala calidad y midiendo los hfe me daba cualquer cosa  subo las fotos de los susodichos y esto causaba y ruido parecido a los tr de salida en corto me costo encontrar el problema pero al final lo encontre


----------



## Ratmayor

Y aquí les presento mi ultima obra maestra! 

 ​ 
Son unos altavoces amplificados, con entradas balanceadas, control de tonos y sistema de protección ​


----------



## angel36

que potencia tiene el ampli.....y de cuanto son los parlantes....

comente comente.....

lindo trabajo viejo


----------



## Electronec

Buen trabajo Ratmayor......enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

Gracias!  El ampli es de 65W rms 8Ω / THD: 0.05% y los parlantes son de 300W chinos (Nuevo estandar de medidas que sobrepasan los valores rms y pmpo ). Y el sistema de protección "monitorea" la temperatura, DC en la salida del ampli, Sobre corriente, y ataques indiscriminados por parte de la compañia de electricidad


----------



## Hammer Facer

Bien Rat, por fin!!!


----------



## rash

Muy buen trabajo *Ratmayor*, enhorabuena

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Está remonono tu "ex fumador" 

¿ fotos de la plaqueta ?


----------



## Ratmayor

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Está remonono tu "ex fumador"
> 
> ¿ fotos de la plaqueta ?


Oops! Casi las olvido 


Detalle de la fuente, Transformador, Amplificador y preamplificador ​ 

Toma del ampli y el pre...​ 

Aquí se muestra un poco mejor la fuente y el transformador...​ 

Una toma del ampli desde fuera de la caja...​ 

Y aqui los 2 bafles terminados ​


----------



## tatajara

Excelente montaje ratmayor 
Muy bueno y espero que lo disfrutes

Saludos desde martes jajajaja


----------



## Ratmayor

tatajara dijo:


> Excelente montaje ratmayor
> Muy bueno y espero que lo disfrutes


Gracias! Aunque son para un estudio de grabación 


tatajara dijo:


> Saludos desde martes jajajaja


Saludos desde miercoles, jueves y viernes


----------



## DOSMETROS

Acabo de ver las plaquetas y están muy buenas  



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/hacer-circuitos-impresos-528/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/nuevo-metodo-hacer-pcb-5322/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/tinta-imprimir-circuitos-impresos-xerox-26646/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/imprimir-nombre-componentes-pcb-15627/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ca-foto-sensible-placas-sensibilizadas-20876/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construir-pcbs-rapidas-precisas-5400/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/estanado-placas-pcb-galvanizado-8641/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/serigrafia-circuitos-9909/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/crear-pcb-partir-acetato-9265/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fabricacion-circuitos-impresos-metodo-plancha-manual-46089/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/grabar-placas-impresos-ataque-quimico-11192/


----------



## Ratmayor

jajajaja gracias, algun dia me animo a imprimirlas. La cosa es que como hago un ampli una vez cada 10000 años, dependiendo la alineacion de los planetas, me da arta flojera ponerme a imprimir ^^u, nada mas pensar en cloruro ferrico y luego taladrar... u.u


----------



## angel36

no te quedo ni uno 2M.....ni hablar de nadar e-mail...jajaj


----------



## DOSMETROS

angel36 dijo:


> no te quedo ni uno 2M.....ni hablar de nadar e-mail...jajaj


 

Los tengo agendados para leerlos ya que ultimamente no hago un impreso ni amenazado con un fusil en la nuca


----------



## Helminto G.

quedo bien rat, una forradita y como comprados


----------



## ragaman

Hola a todos, aqui les dejo unas fotillos del amp en el cual estoy trabajando, todavia no me han terminado de llegar los componentes smd, faltan los resistores nada mas, estas las tome con la cam del laptop, despues que lo termine con la cam subiere unas con mayor calidad.


----------



## Ratmayor

Excelente trabajo, que caracteristicas tiene?


----------



## tatajara

> Saludos desde miercoles, jueves y viernes


te falto el finde semana jajaja ---------  fftopic:


----------



## stalker94

Ver el archivo adjunto 44267


tambien quiero colaborar  asi que le traigo esta sola foto en donde aparese un amplificador de 8w con un tda 2002 y al fondo el de la caja negra uno con un tda 2822m que resiente mente tuve que reparar


----------



## CRU

jhonny dc dijo:


> estuve viendo algunos amplificadores muy bonitos por acá y para no ser menos les dejo fotos del mío.
> Lo construí hace como 10 años y es nuestro caballito de batalla cuando vamos a pasar música. La potencia real que medí con una señal de 1khz es de 135w (270w total sobre 2 salidas) por canal después de hacerle algunas modificaciones al diseño original de “modultechnics”. Entre otras cosas le cambien los transistores de salida (2n3055h) por unos mj15003. Los 3055 calientan demasiado para poner los dos canales  en un solo disipador y para ponerlos en dos disipadores ya ocupaba demasiado espacio. Además les cuento que dejando la entrada abierta y poniéndolo a máxima potencia sin señal no se escucha absolutamente nada y con señal a máxima potencia el sonido sigue siendo muy nítido. Todavía me asombro de eso porque eh visto estos mismos módulos en muchos gabinetes distintos y aun en el mejor de los casos a máxima potencia sin señal se puede apreciar un soplido en los parlantes pero este no. En fin disfrútenlo
> salu2
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/esquema-amplificador-130w-7756/



me podrias pasar el esquema de la fuente desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## leaseba

Tacatomon dijo:


> Hay un poco de peligro en la forma en que colocaste los transistores al disipador... Eso solo lo hace Chuck Norris por que si se quema, Chuck revivirá el transistor y le dará una muerte aún peor...
> 
> Para que no se sobrecalienten, lo mejor sería que los posicionaras en el medio o en los laterales. Donde están no se transfiere bien el calor hacia las aletas.
> Aunque si así anda bien, pues solo ignorame.
> 
> Es un buen montaje, y la caja donde están deberás que es muy buena.
> Saludos!!!



Hola tacatomon, veo que te gustan mucho los cases echos asi nomas jaja  Yo me mate haciendolo con laser para que quede bien echo el trabajo y no me dijiste nada   

Saluditos


----------



## Tacatomon

leaseba dijo:


> Hola tacatomon, veo que te gustan mucho los cases echos asi nomas jaja  Yo me mate haciendolo con laser para que quede bien echo el trabajo y no me dijiste nada
> 
> Saluditos



Tranquilo, no soy omnipresente . Por cierto, donde están las fotos del corte con láser?

Saludos!


----------



## luisitoloco22

D@rio dijo:


> hola chicos.
> aqui, lo mejor en amplificadores de audio que he armado en mi carrera de tecnico electronico. se trata de un amplificador de 130+130 wats RMS, 260 wats en total. este es el 4° que estoy armando, es para uno de mis tios. los tres anteriores se los arme para mi hermano mayor, 780 wats en total. es como para que sus vecinos sepan que esta ahí jeje...
> perdon si las fotos no son claras, las saque con un nokia2760.




que circuito es?


----------



## Robo

david2009 dijo:


> _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/393241/http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnDpLA0VRmU_ hecho con tda 7294



jeje la fruta parlante con luz me gusto, y el del 7294 por aplauso tambien aunque no puedes poner duro esta cancion porque se te apagaria ( en el video la cancion empieza en el segundo 8)


----------



## david2009

Robo dijo:


> jeje la fruta parlante con luz me gusto, y el del 7294 por aplauso tambien aunque no puedes poner duro esta cancion porque se te apagaria ( en el video la cancion empieza en el segundo 8)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUTHvujKm6I&feature=related




saves que si se puede poner a mucho volumen regulandole o cortando con interruptor el microfono


----------



## Robo

ah al parecer pensaste en todo eso felicidades david


----------



## Quercus

Un adelanto del amplificador que estoy armando, espero tener tiempo para terminarlo pronto y subir fotos.

¡¡¡¡¡¡ Feliz navidad a todos !!!!!!!


----------



## Ratmayor

Pero que excelente trabajo, cuentamos, cuales son las caracteristicas de esa belleza?


----------



## zopilote

quercus10 dijo:


> Un adelanto del amplificador que estoy armando, espero tener tiempo para terminarlo pronto y subir fotos.
> 
> ¡¡¡¡¡¡ Feliz navidad a todos !!!!!!!



Parece ser un sistema 2.1, sistema soft star con proteccion de baffles y filtro activo . Espero verlo terminado.

Etolipoz


----------



## rodr0

ah pero que obra de arte quercus10 ... La verdad es que... como le dije recien a mi vieja "es una expresión de arte" la disposicion de esas plaquetas. Mas datos  sobre ese bichin?


----------



## Quercus

Gracias por los comentarios, efectivamente se trata de un 2.1 compuesto por dos módulos sigma y un modulo P68 de Rod Elliott en la configuración de  10 transistores. Se alimenta por una fuente de +70-70v (en realidad con los amplificadores conectados en reposo me da +75 -75v) el trafo es 50+50 v.  10+10 A.  1000w, le he puesto  4 condensadores de 6800uF para cada sigma  y 6 para el P68 alimentados de forma independiente con un rectificador para cada grupo de condensadores. Soft start con un relé de entrada adicional, para no tener problemas en el interruptor de alimentación, un termostato para cambiar la tensión de trabajo del ventiladoren función de la temperatura  y protección con retardo para los altavoces.
  El conector de entrada de alimentación es la primera vez que lo utilizo, lleva incorporado un choque y un fusible, me costó caro (13€) pero bueno, veremos que tal.
  Lo estoy montando en  un gabinete antiguo que tenia de un 40+40w de mi época de estudiante, asi que tengo que reformar la trasera y el frontal, veremos que sale.
  Una curiosidad, la primera vez que enchufe el transformador con solo 2 condensadores por rama para probar los amplificadores con toda su tension, me acorde de fogonazo en una decima de segundo, cuando dice en su “_biblia_” de cálculo de fuentes de alimentación: *Tenemos armada y comprobada nuestra fuente de alimentación. Pero notamos un detalle, cuando la encendemos salta el termo-magnético y se queda la casa sin electricidad, ¿Qué hice mal? *Fue tal cual lo dice él, enchufar y zas todo apagado, yo no esperaba que con solo 4 condensadores iba a saltar el magnetotermico de 25 A.
  Imaginense con los 14 que tiene ahora
  Saludos


----------



## Robo

mis felicitaciones por ese gran proyecto quercus esta muy bueno, y que mal lo que te pasa con el circuito de la casa que haras con eso


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Quercus: Lo que estás montando es una verdadera BELLEZA!!!!! Te felicito por los detalles de montaje que has llevado a cabo y por la calidad de los PCB y componentes que has utilizado.
No puedo decirte más por que no tengo palabras para alabar ese diseño...


----------



## Quercus

Robo dijo:


> mis felicitaciones por ese gran proyecto quercus esta muy bueno, y que mal lo que te pasa con el circuito de la casa que haras con eso


Hola Robo lo del cortocircuito en  la casa ocurrio por no tener puesto el soft start, una vez puesto no hay problema, me confie al poner solo 4 condensadores pero se ve que esa tension mas  ese trafo y esos condensadores: con cuatro es suficiente para dar un tiron de corriente que hace saltar el magnetotermico. Con esa capacidad y menos tension, nunca me habia ocurrido.


Gracias ezavalla, hay una parte de tus diseños en ese circuito: la parte del pasabajos del 2.1 que tu diseñaste, gracias por ello.

Saludos


----------



## Robo

jeje pues claro que los hace saltar, pero como decis ahi lo tenes solucionado ya felicidades


----------



## Electronec

Muy buen trabajo quercus10  Enhorabuena....te quedó fabuloso!!!

Saludos.


----------



## rash

Espectacular quercus10.... vaya amplificador vas a montar.... sube más fotos cuando puedas...
saludos y enhorabuena


----------



## Juan Jose

MUY BUENO!!!!!. 

Exelente trabajo y espero que lo disfrutes mucho!..

Saludos

  Juan José.


----------



## Tacatomon

rash dijo:


> Espectacular quercus10.... vaya amplificador vas a montar.... sube más fotos cuando puedas...
> saludos y enhorabuena



Me sumo a las fotos extras!!! Definitivamente un Super-Montaje!! Enhorabuena Quercus!!!

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Una preciosura Quercus.
Felicitaciones por ese montaje, se ve muy bien y muy prolijo, además de la calidad de los componentes que usaste.

Saludos y Feliz Navidad.


----------



## Tavo

Felicitaciones por tu montaje Quercus!! Se ve excelente, del lado que se lo mire! Envidia por ese transformador toroidal!! 

Esperamos más fotos de los avances!

Saludos!
PS: Hace rato que no veía un buen montaje por acá...


----------



## Quercus

Me alegro de que el proyecto haya gustado. A peticion de algunas fotos mas, ahí van.
  Saludos


----------



## zxeth

Aca esta mi ampli para mis parlantes , no tenia ganas de hacer 3 carcazas distintas asi que puse todas en 1 , las fuentes estan a parte porque son muy grandes (6 spms AT). Talvez agregue 2 mas ya que me queda chico el tda7294 porque lo estoy alimentando con +-24 y necesito alimentarlo con +-36 ya que no me mueve los parlantes como deberia .

Ademas del 7294 esta el 8571j, el 2050 y un vumetro personalizado mio en forma de FERRARI (mi apellido )


El 8571j


El vumetro


El 7294


El tda2050 y los capacitores (4 x 4700, 2 x 440 y 2x20)


Vista gral


Vista gral 2 


Ferrari


----------



## angel36

ese vumetro se ve genial.....


----------



## Hammer Facer

Quedó genial!! 


Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

@Quercus: Me sigue pareciendo una preciosura el montaje.

@ZX: Lindo laburo che, y el vúmetro... Nada fácil de hacer. Y si vos no tuviste formación como electricista (tableros al menos), no te creo 

Saludos


----------



## angel36

zxeth........seria bueno si esta a tu alcance que subas un pequeño video con el vumetro funcionando........


----------



## fabioguarin

saludos zxeth
oye yo soy novato pero ya se muchas cosas de electrónica y siempre me he preguntado como agregarle mas leds ami vumetro sin que se disminuya su intensidad si me podrian ayudar todos seria muy útil  

pd:te rovare la idea de el vumetro =)


----------



## Quercus

Cacho dijo:


> @Quercus: Me sigue pareciendo una preciosura el montaje.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias Cacho,como dices tu,"*siempre estoy por ponerme*" me gustaria que te pusieras y nos alegraras la vista con el tuyo, que ya se esta haciendo larga la espera. 
No me acuerdo si dijiste que el trafo que pediste era de mas de 1000w, si es asi, no va a ser un amplificador muy comodo de transportar porque este mio pesa 7kilos solo el trafo.

Buen trabajo zxeth, que lo disfrutes.

Saludos


----------



## zxeth

JAjajaja ami me gusto mucho ams tu trabajo, el mio es una mezcla de baratijas , dentro de poco (espero) voy a hacer uno mas grandecito, pensaba en uno de 2x400 ya que me venden 2 parlantes de 500w , El vumetro fue MUY facil, y por la pregunta de cacho, no sere electricista titulado, pero estoy en el rubro desde los 3 años 

Despues subo esquemas del vumetro y videos del vumetro y el ampli. El vumetro lo hice andar por medio de transistores



Ahi se ven los 5 con las resistencias al lado del vumetro, eso si, te consume como 2 amp, y los 10 volts sobrantes se disipan asi que hay que poner o un lindo disipador o ventilacion forzada


----------



## rash

zxeth buen trabajo, 
ahhhh ese eres tu?     cuidado con la electriciadad  
saludos


----------



## zxeth

rash dijo:


> zxeth buen trabajo,
> ahhhh ese eres tu?     cuidado con la electriciadad
> saludos



ese era yo ajajajjaja, espero algun dia hacer proyectos como los tuyos rash, siempre me quedo perplejo cuando miro tus amplificadores 

Bueno aca adjunte el diagrama de el vumetro con todo lo que hay que saber, talvez despues suba la pcb


----------



## ragaman

Hola a todos, primero les quiero desear a todos un prospero año nuevo y espero que hayan pasado una feliz navidad, como todos sabemos hay que dejar en este año plasmadas las cosas buenas que en el se realizaron y yo quiero dejarles hoy unas cuantos fotillos de mi ultimo trabajo, ya subi unas hace unos dias unas, asi que quiero dejar otro granito de arena antes que se acabe el año, aqui les dejo las fotos de mi ultimo amplificador y de la fuente que este va a usar, ya que esta lista y funcionando  Detalles de la fuente: Alimentacion de potencia +/-43V, para la etapa de ganancia de voltaje +/-55V y para la alimentacion de los previos +/-12V, el amplificador todavia no lo termino, hubo en retraso por las fechas y no me han llegado mis resistores smd , espero les gusten


----------



## rash

WOW grandísimo trabajo...enhorabuena..

feliz año

rash


----------



## Helminto G.

VALGAuF DIOS!  que filtrado...


----------



## Tavo

UAAAAUU!!! Jamás vi semejante capacidad de filtrado!!  

Yo quisiera saber cuánto llevás invertido (cash $) sólo en esta placa:

Ver el archivo adjunto 45422

 
Mi cabeza hace "ch-clín, ch-clín" (es una descripción onomatopéyica de el ruido de las cajas registradoras)  

*Increíble laburo, como hace rato que no veía!!
FELICITACIONES!!*

Saludos!


----------



## ragaman

Tavo dijo:


> UAAAAUU!!! Jamás vi semejante capacidad de filtrado!!
> 
> Yo quisiera saber cuánto llevás invertido (cash $) sólo en esta placa:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 45422
> 
> 
> Mi cabeza hace "ch-clín, ch-clín" (es una descripción onomatopéyica de el ruido de las cajas registradoras)
> 
> *Increíble laburo, como hace rato que no veía!!
> FELICITACIONES!!*
> 
> Saludos!




Gracias a todos  , esa fuente tiene 24 condensadores 4700uF para un total de 112.800uF en la fuente no regulada, las demás tienen capacidades algo pequeñas pero bien filtradas, toda esta capacitancia la pienso distribuir en mis 2 canales, mi transformador es de 356VA y si es grandesito , dinero invertido mmmm digamos que entre el transformador y la fuente unos 150 dolaretes  l


----------



## zxeth

QUE TIPO LOCO 

Como le vas a poner tantos capacitores? , de cuanto es la potencia?, lindo filtrado tenes jajajajaj.
Ojo que 1.6amp en 220v y con esa capacitancia tenes un buen golpecito a la luz, mas que nada el chispazo que va a producir cuando lo enchufes, yo a mi ampli lo tengo con 6 fuentes de pc de 8amp c/u (576VA) y cuando se enchufa pega una linda chispa, por eso hay que poner llave termica  (nunca hagan lo que hago yo ajajajjajja)


----------



## Electronec

Muy buen trabajo ragaman, mi enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## ragaman

zxeth dijo:


> QUE TIPO LOCO
> 
> Como le vas a poner tantos capacitores? , de cuanto es la potencia?, lindo filtrado tenes jajajajaj.
> Ojo que 1.6amp en 220v y con esa capacitancia tenes un buen golpecito a la luz, mas que nada el chispazo que va a producir cuando lo enchufes, yo a mi ampli lo tengo con 6 fuentes de pc de 8amp c/u (576VA) y cuando se enchufa pega una linda chispa, por eso hay que poner llave termica  (nunca hagan lo que hago yo ajajajjajja)



Tranquilo, ya diseñe una pcb con  Soft Start y filtro de linea en una misma PCB


----------



## electroconico

Se ven excelentes tus placas.
Me gusta mucho como quedan con componentes smd así como lo usas.

Puedes compartir tu soft start??? o en que apuntes esta basado para darme una idea y poder diseñar uno. gracias!

Saludos y feliz año !


----------



## ragaman

electroconico dijo:


> Se ven excelentes tus placas.
> Me gusta mucho como quedan con componentes smd así como lo usas.
> 
> Puedes compartir tu soft start??? o en que apuntes esta basado para darme una idea y poder diseñar uno. gracias!
> 
> Saludos y feliz año !



Hola, aqui te dejo un circuito de un soft start muy sencillo  si quieres te diseño una pcb para el


----------



## Tavo

Ragaman, me gusta este diseño de Soft-Start, es bien simple y de venir de esa fuente (*Elektor*) no me caben dudas que es un circuito excelente!! 
Me uno al pedido, si serías tan amable de diseñar un buen PCB para este circuito, ya que es excelente.

Ver el archivo adjunto 45474

Nuevamente, felicitaciones por tu montaje!

Saludos! 
PS: ¿Y como supe que ese circuito era de Elektor? Jeje, muy simple, por el programa con que está hecho, es el tradicional y el mismo de siempre. Se nota. Espero no haberme equivocado.

PS2: No le veo mucho el sentido de esas 4 resistencias de 10R 5W en serie, ¿No es lo mismo una de 47 ohms 5W?


----------



## djwash

Felicitaciones por el diseño/circuito/montaje, exelente, prolijo, son mas palabras...

Lo de las resistencias me parece que si fuera una sola de 47Ohm la potencia que deberia dicipar seria de 20W o mas... Y no es tan facil conseguir en esa potencia... Corrijanme si me equivoco...

Saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

Tavo dijo:


> Ragaman, me gusta este diseño de Soft-Start, es bien simple y de venir de esa fuente (*Elektor*) no me caben dudas que es un circuito excelente!!
> Me uno al pedido, si serías tan amable de diseñar un buen PCB para este circuito, ya que es excelente.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 45474
> 
> Nuevamente, felicitaciones por tu montaje!
> 
> Saludos!
> PS: ¿Y como supe que ese circuito era de Elektor? Jeje, muy simple, por el programa con que está hecho, es el tradicional y el mismo de siempre. Se nota. Espero no haberme equivocado.
> 
> PS2: No le veo mucho el sentido de esas 4 resistencias de 10R 5W en serie, ¿No es lo mismo una de 47 ohms 5W?


 
Hola a todos. En este link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/proyecto-amplificador-potencia-2000w-24339/#post200654 se encuentra el pcb ya diseñado por elektor. Ademas de varios otros plc correspondientes a un amplificador de 800 watts doble rail de alimentación y que en puente y con dos unidades tira sobre 4 ohms 1600 watts con una distorsion muy baja.

Saludos y suerte al que lo arme

Juan Jose


----------



## juanma

ragaman, excelente trabajo! Tiene una muy buena pinta todo, y el amplificador con SMD, un lujo.

Por la imagen de la fuente, usas un doblador de tensión, no?
Que son los 4 dispositivos TO220? calculo que el clasico par LM317/337. 
No me acuerdo donde, pero deje posteado el esquema de la fuente regulada discreta que arme, justamente para las etapas de ganancia de voltaje.

Que amplificador usaste? VFB o CFB?

Saludos y felicitaciones!


----------



## ragaman

Tavo dijo:


> Ragaman, me gusta este diseño de Soft-Start, es bien simple y de venir de esa fuente (*Elektor*) no me caben dudas que es un circuito excelente!!
> Me uno al pedido, si serías tan amable de diseñar un buen PCB para este circuito, ya que es excelente.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 45474
> 
> Nuevamente, felicitaciones por tu montaje!
> 
> Saludos!
> PS: ¿Y como supe que ese circuito era de Elektor? Jeje, muy simple, por el programa con que está hecho, es el tradicional y el mismo de siempre. Se nota. Espero no haberme equivocado.
> 
> PS2: No le veo mucho el sentido de esas 4 resistencias de 10R 5W en serie, ¿No es lo mismo una de 47 ohms 5W?



Aqui les dejo una PCB, para hacerlo descarguen el Express PCB, entrar al programa, abren el archivo, le dan imprimir, escogen su impresora, seleccionan la opcion, botton y top cooper layer, le dan imprimir y listo 
PD: este diseño esta implementado usando los componemtes que yo tengo a mi disposicion, como el porta fusibles, el rele, el condensador de 330nF a 250V que es algo difícil de conseguir pero pueden usar uno de 100nF y les funcionara bien, a las resistencias de potencia no les puse valores, eso depende de la corriente que deseen limitar, en Colombia usamos una red eléctrica de 110V, en mi caso use 4 resistores de 25ohm a 5W. de todas formas deje unas pistas muy anchas para que tengan espacio donde hacer un nuevo hueco para su componente si es mas pequeño o mas grande que el que utilice. este sera mi ultimo diseño CAD del año  faltan 10 horas y 30 mins para que se acabe el 2010 



juanma dijo:


> ragaman, excelente trabajo! Tiene una muy buena pinta todo, y el amplificador con SMD, un lujo.
> 
> Por la imagen de la fuente, usas un doblador de tensión, no?
> Que son los 4 dispositivos TO220? calculo que el clasico par LM317/337.
> No me acuerdo donde, pero deje posteado el esquema de la fuente regulada discreta que arme, justamente para las etapas de ganancia de voltaje.
> 
> Que amplificador usaste? VFB o CFB?
> 
> Saludos y felicitaciones!



Hola Juanma, si es un doblador de corriente, los transistores que vez son unos Tip122/LM7824 y Tip125/LM7925 los cuales me permiten regular desde 18v hasta 70V sin problemas con una corriente maxima de 1A, el amplificador es un CFA  como casi todos los que he venido trabajando, experimentando y mejorando dia a dia, porque siempre me ha llamado la atencion las topologias no muy usuales y alternas, como es el caso de la realimentacion en corriente, que es muy criticada,  aprovechando la oportunidad te pregunto si me podrias regalar unas fotos SCR que tu tienes bien detalladas.

Te deseo Feliz año nuevo.


----------



## juanma

El SCR que tengo, está todo pintado de negro abajo, y el 80% del ampli  esta en SMD. Te adjunto algunas fotos, pero mas de lo que te muestro no se ve. Sinceramente en la pagina sale mas informacion. A este lo tengo para hacer una comparación con el amplificador sin realimentacion, que termine de armar hace 1 dia. Por el momento no tengo ninguna medición, pero anda 10 puntos.

No creo que el SCR esté por encima del Alexandre CFB, a simple vista. El Ultra de seguro que si.

Estuve un tiempo buscando y no encontre información. Comentame algo del tema de fuentes de corrientes y espejos en cascode. Que características tiene? En alguna escucha, notaste diferencias? O en cuanto al ruido. En varios esquemas vi ese arreglo, o tambien transistores en paralelo cuando arman la fuente de corriente, con el objetivo de ... (?)

Por cierto, mas atras mencionas: correccion de buffer de entrada. A que te referís?

Podes adjuntar el esquema del ampli?

Saludos

PD: te dejo unas fotos, no tengo la camara a mano, asi que con webcam.
Las del otro ampli (Pseudo-End Millennium de LCAudio), son del que quiero probar, versión 1.0, en base a esa, voy a compararla con distintas cosas: modo cascode en input y VAS, uno single-ended, salida MOSFET-BJT, salida CFP. Como para variar un poco, el servo de DC esta hecho en otra plaqueta, despues va soldado.

Y si, los transistores de salida son los super archi clasicos TIP3055/2955, pero como el ampli no es de mucha potencia, por ahi paso a algo TO220.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno, supongo que esto va acá, por que aunque no es un amplificador, está muy relacionado con el audio.
Es una fuente de alimentación Phantom para micrófonos balanceados. Como tenía espacio en la caja, aproveché para poner que alimente a dos microfonos en forma simultánea, pero el diseño para más es extremadamente simple.
Está completamente basada en el *Proyecto 96 de ESP*, asi que ahí tienen los esquemas necesarios para quienes quieran replicar el sistema. Lo único que no le puse (por ahora) es la alimentación "silenciosa", por que tengo apuro de usarla y no quería perder tiempo haciendo mas experimentos, pero ya tengo lo que hay que agregarle...aunque quedará para después 












Saludos!

PD 1: Si parece que está apretado...es por que lo está. La cajita mide 12cm x 10.5 cm x 4 cm, y es una *NAKAN LM-7* comprada en el remate de cosas viejas de una casa de electrónica amiga.

PD 2: No se sorprendan si no ven el trafo, por que va en forma externa (es de 15+15V 300mA) en el gabinete del cargador de un NOKIA 1220 del año de la escarapela.


----------



## Cacho

Muy linda fuente EZ, muy prolija.
Felicitaciones y ahora a darle al ECM8000 y medir nomás.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias Cacho!
Pero ahora tengo que meter en caja al preamplificador...y a esa la tengo que mandar a que la corten y doblen....pero al menos ya puedo probar así con todo medio "satelital"


----------



## Tavo

Felicitaciones Eduardo!! Te quedó genial eso!! 

Como siempre tus montajes muy prolijos y buenos!!

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

ezavalla dijo:


> Gracias Cacho!


De nada.


ezavalla dijo:


> Pero ahora tengo que meter en caja al preamplificador...y a esa la tengo que mandar a que la corten y doblen....pero al menos ya puedo probar así con todo medio "satelital"


Acá tengo una metalúrgica que hace corte y plegado por algo así como $12/kg (y laburan bastante bien). ¿Allá a cuánto están cobrando el kg?.

Por otro lado... Quiero ver los resultados de la caja y las mediciones satelitales 
Soy pedigüeño, no puedo con el genio...

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Cacho dijo:


> Acá tengo una metalúrgica que hace corte y plegado por algo así como $12/kg (y laburan bastante bien). ¿Allá a cuánto están cobrando el kg?.


La verdad es que ni idea . Este es un hombre que trabaja en una metalurgica donde hacen esos mismos trabajos, pero solo a nivel industrial...tipo marcos de puertas y ventanas, cosas para la minería....lo que venga, pero tan chiquito no laburan. Sin embargo el te los hace ahí mismo y te los cobra aparte , pero sale mas o menos lo mismo que vos decís....si lo calculo me parece que son $15...pero hay un gran porcentaje de "ojo" en el precio, y creo que hay un mínimo de $10 por usar cualquier máquina...



Cacho dijo:


> Por otro lado... Quiero ver los resultados de la caja y las mediciones satelitales
> Soy pedigüeño, no puedo con el genio...


No hay problema, cuando los haga te los "informo"...

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Un muy lindo montaje EZ, Estética y disposición de componentes excelentes! De lo lindo para medir y medir hasta el cansancio.

Enhorabuena por el éxito.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Muchas gracias Tavo y Tacato!

PD: Hacer los agujeros para fichas CANON es un parto! Afortunadamente, tengo un amigo que tiene un par de brocas copa para cortar acero...y son justo de 18 y 24mm  , con lo cual me ahorré los *U$S 60.00* que vale una broca escalonada    que llegue hasta ese diámetro....PSSSSSSS....


----------



## Cacho

ezavalla dijo:


> ...pero hay un gran porcentaje de "ojo" en el precio...


Acá también. Si es algo muy chico o medio rebuscado, te cobran más por el laburo que da.


ezavalla dijo:


> PD: Hacer los agujeros para fichas CANON es un parto!


Taladro de banco+mecha de copa y salen sin chistar. Hace poco hice las de un gabinete de chapa 18 y 24mm de diámetro y las 4 salieron divinas, todas en filita y con menos de 1/2mm de error.
Me quedé así  cuando las ví, y así  cuando medí con el calibre.

Las mechas de copa son una maravilla 

Saludos y espero las mediciones.


----------



## Electronec

Precioso montaje, ezevalla.......enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## Quercus

ezavalla dijo:


> Bueno, supongo que esto va acá, por que aunque no es un amplificador, está muy relacionado con el audio.




  Excelente trabajo ezavalla, limpio y ordenado, como no podía ser de otra manera viniendo de ti,a darle uso y disfrutarlo.
 Aquí dejo el ultimo avance de cómo va el amplificador antes de terminar el gabinete y colocarlo dentro. Funciona maravillosamente. 
  Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias Quercus!
Ahora te digo que ese amplificador que estás armando...está quedando como para chuparse los dedos   
Sinceramente, me encanta el tipo de montaje que estás llevando ahí....impresionante!

PD: El gabinete que vas a usar es comercial, no?


----------



## Santee

Ezavalla: te quedó espectacular !

Quercus :mete miedo eso !

Saludos, suerte !


----------



## juanfilas

eduardo, muy bueno como te quedo la fuente phantom, cuando calibremos los mics traela para ver si hay diferencias con la behringer que tengo yo.

pd: todos los que esten interesados en calibrar mics de medición y puedan hacer un viajecito a mendoza estan invitados.

saludos

Juan


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> eduardo, muy bueno como te quedo la fuente phantom, cuando calibremos los mics traela para ver si hay diferencias con la behringer que tengo yo.



OK. Seguro que la llevo!
Saludos!


----------



## Quercus

ezavalla dijo:


> PD: El gabinete que vas a usar es comercial, no?


 Muchas gracias. Si, comercial y bastante antiguo, es uno de tres que tengo de mi época de estudiante, por eso la chapa base tiene algún que otro agujero de mas, y algunas muescas. Este tenia un amplificador de 40w estéreo, decidi sacrificarlo cuando al preguntar por un gabinete de dimensiones parecidas de la marca “retex” me pedían mas de 100€, eso sí, era una preciosidad pero muy caro. Ahora hay que hacer la trasera y el frontal nuevo, como decía en un post anterior, haber que sale.
  Saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

aqui les traigo mi nueva creacion, salida directamente de mis desperdicios, se trata de un miniamplificador basado en lm386 para un bajo


----------



## rash

muy bonito helminto, pero que muy bonito...
enhorabuena.

saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Excelente trabajo, compa felicidades!


----------



## mendfi

Helminto G. dijo:


> aqui les traigo mi nueva creacion, salida directamente de mis desperdicios, se trata de un miniamplificador basado en lm386 para un bajo
> Ver el archivo adjunto 46275




jajajajajaajajaj muy buena man pero ..............solo por curiosidad como haces para cambiarle de bateria???????????

rompes el vidrio o que????.

pero en serio esta muy bueno tu diseño........XD
yo me hare otro pero en una lata de paneton todinno.......XD


----------



## Helminto G.

gracias por los comentarios, si vieran lo que sale de los componentes sueltos que tenemos, la cajita es de acrilico cormada por dos piezas en forma de "U" que se ensamblan entre ellas asi que es facil cambiar la bateria


----------



## mendfi

Helminto G. dijo:


> gracias por los comentarios, si vieran lo que sale de los componentes sueltos que tenemos, la cajita es de acrilico cormada por dos piezas en forma de "U" que se ensamblan entre ellas asi que es facil cambiar la bateria




oye tio deveras que esta super bien tu diseño.........porfa explicate bien al detalle como se hizo pues..........=D

seria de gran ayuda =D

gracias


----------



## Helminto G.

el diseño del ampli es sencillo anda rondando por la web llamado litell gem la cajita  la consegui en desperdicios industriales


----------



## Juan Jose

MUY BUENO el ampli!!!! Me ancantó.

Muy Original.

Saludos y disfrutalo.

Juan Jose


----------



## tatajara

jaj muy bueno helminto, se aprecia muy bien el trabajo jajaj
Saludos y disfrútalo


----------



## Santee

ESPECTACULAR !

saludos.


----------



## Electronec

Muy buen trabajo Helminto, super original tu diseño. Mi enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

Te quedó muy bonito el ampli, coyote!!
Muy prolijo todo... Se nota que le pusiste ganas.. 

El bajo... de cinco (5) cuerdas... Interesante.. Tocás el Bajo Helminto??

Saludos!!


----------



## nicolas

Bueno gente aca les muestro mi amplificador... es un ampli de 2.1 con el amplificador de construyasivideorockola hago los satelites y con el 2050 bridge de Mnicolau hago el woofer espero les guste...

los felicito por sus montajes la verdad que me da envidia aveces.. jajaja suerteeee


----------



## Tavo

Lindo montaje Nicolás.. 
Felicitaciones y a disfrutarlo.

Saludos!


----------



## Electronec

Muy buen trabajo Nicolas.

Saludos.


----------



## cansi22

WOOOOOOO. Muy bonito.
De cuantos vatios es? Satelites y woofer.
El día que haga eso me sentire un díos xd


----------



## nicolas

los satelites de 35 y el woofer de 40... la verdad que muy satisfecho es el primero que hago ahora ire tras un rotel o un TDA7294... no se cual me convenga... pero creo me inclinare por el rotel... gracias por los comentarios...


----------



## mendfi

muy bueno nicolas creo que lo tomare prestado...XD

oye como es esto, hiciste un amplificador para los dos canales con su respectivo previo  y aparte otro ampli para el woofer, tambien con su respectivo previo???

pregunto porque quiero hacerme uno pero de un vatiaje de unos 20x2 para mi pc, porque el que tengo ahora esta que fallay son de 3Wx2


de antemano gracias =D


----------



## nicolas

lo que hice fue armar los 2 cacales con un previo con control de tonos con el ta7630p que viene en la misma placa... y para el woofer hice un ampli aparte con un filtro pasa bajo activo... la señal para el filtro la tomo de la entrada sumo los canales y la mando al filtro pasa bajo luego la salida del filtro la envio al potenciometro para controlar el volumen del woofer y ahi a la potencia...

cualquier duda preguntame... y te digo que para la compu suene increible... precisamente ahora estoy escuchando musica de la compu con este ampli conectado...


----------



## mendfi

entonces es asi:

_*MODO DE INSTALAR UN AMPLIFICADOR STEREO + WOOFER*_

SEÑALES R & L:

entrada + previo + amplificador + salida al parlante

WOOFER

señales R & L sumadas(solo en la entrada) + filtro pasabajas activo + amplificador + bafle


estoy en lo cierto?????


----------



## nicolas

estas en lo cierto... pero fijate como lo armas hay otra que es aun mejor con un crossover 2.1 de aca que es mejor... pero es solo cuestion de gustos... fijate... ideal seria

entrada + previo con control de tonos + crossover activo 2.1 + amplificadores...


----------



## tatajara

muy lindo montaje nicolas 
espero que lo disfrutes 
saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

tavo, yo nomas me toco los...., el bajo es de un amigo

nicolas, veo tu ampli y no encuentro razon de tu envidia, disfrutalo


----------



## Electronec

Helminto G. dijo:


> tavo, yo nomas me toco los...., el bajo es de un amigo
> 
> ..............................



  [Off Topic]

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Luego de batallar bastante con los UCD, por fin quedaron 2 Listos y empacaditos en el chasis de un Duro CS-800. Al principio del montaje, un ruidaje tremendo sobre bucles de masa y demás sonidos intergalácticos... Decidí quitar el pre (Ya que los amplis tienen buena ganancia) y los acoplé al crossover DIY (Fotos pronto). Ruido mínimo, solo problemillas con uno de los amplis cuando se le pone Full al potenciometro de entrada.

El montaje sencillo, Trafos individuales, Potencia estimada de 300W y 250W @ 4Ω (Adivinan cual es cual ) Filtros de 10mF @ 75VDC. Bobinas de 33µH 21A y la otra pequeñita reciclada.



 

 



http://s78.photobucket.com/albums/j83/tacatomon/Peavey UCD-800CS/

Que sonido, tremendo, sólido, Pwneador... Sin palabras... Falta detector de Clip y protector de altavoces. Quizás de detector de cortos, pero no creo. Cuidando las conexiones es difícil que suceda. Fusibles bien dimensionados y todo bien. En las pruebas se me han puesto en corto varias veces los Amp y ni se inmutan, se vuela el fusible siempre. Tremendos Mosfets hacen la diferencia.

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

Está muy bueno el ampli, felicitaciones. 

Por qué no subís mejor las fotos al servidor del foro? 

Saludos!


----------



## rash

Ehh Tacatomon muy buen montaje... y el gabinete muy robusto....

enhorabuena y sube más fotos cuando puedas...

un saludo compañero...


----------



## Tacatomon

Tavo dijo:


> Está muy bueno el ampli, felicitaciones.
> 
> Por qué no subís mejor las fotos al servidor del foro?
> 
> Saludos!



Naaa, No quiero molestar al foro . Voy a poner enlaces Directos a las fotos principales.

Gracias Rash y Tavo. A ver si en los días de prueba detallo más pics!
Saludos!


----------



## Electronec

Buen trabajo Tacatomon, enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Exelente Tacato....


----------



## ragaman

Como es prometido, les dije que cuando llegaran mis componentes SMD subiria las fotos de mi ultimo trabajo, ya que esta en revision 2.0 , espero les gusten.


----------



## Electronec

Buen trabajo te felicito.

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

Excelente trabajo amigo, pero una preguntonta, porque usar SMDs?


----------



## rash

wow que buen trabajo ragaman, tiene muy buena pinta,,, ¿de que potencia es? (bueno a lo mejor lo comentaste antes)....
que lo disfrutes...
saludos


----------



## Derhund

Que tal a todos, adjunto las fotos de mi ultimo amplificador para automovil.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Derhund dijo:


> Que tal a todos, adjunto las fotos de mi ultimo amplificador para automovil.
> 
> Saludos.



QUE TREMENDO!!!
Che! las L36 adentro de la cabina del auto!!! Van a SPL??? 
Que tremendos amplificadores/fuentes! De cuanta potencia estamos hablando (4Ω por lo que se ve).


----------



## Helminto G.

lindo el mounstrio....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Un poco como _*impresionante* _el bicho ese para un auto....pero muy buen trabajo!!!! Felicitaciones!!!!!


----------



## Tavo

Muy buen trabajajo che, Felicitaciones!! 

Creo que vas a tener que invertir en unos buenos vidrios laminados, y unos tapones para los oídos... 

*@Tacato,* tratá de no citar los comentarios como este, porque se duplica todo y la página carga más lento... Bah, es una sugerencia, creo que no es necesario citar.. 

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Tavo dijo:


> Muy buen trabajajo che, Felicitaciones!!
> 
> Creo que vas a tener que invertir en unos buenos vidrios laminados, y unos tapones para los oídos...
> 
> *@Tacato,* tratá de no citar los comentarios como este, porque se duplica todo y la página carga más lento... Bah, es una sugerencia, creo que no es necesario citar..
> 
> Saludos.



Es costumbre!... Antes solo citaba el texto. Ahora me afano en responder rápido. Ya iré acostumbrando al animal


----------



## Tavo

Tacatomon dijo:


> Es costumbre!... Antes solo citaba el texto.* Ahora me afano en responder rápido. Ya iré acostumbrando al animal*



jejeje  ta todo bien che...


----------



## Dano

Ahora ya se a donde debo redirigir a los nuevos que les gusta escuchar música fuerte y no saben que tienen que comprar ni hacer.   

Impecable trabajo luci.


----------



## Tavo

Dano dijo:


> Impecable trabajo *luci.*


Ah, ya caí. "perrro". 

Quisiera creer que esos bafles y el ampli son para escuchar música en el exterior, porque de lo contrario... 
Por cierto, se puede saber que potencia arroja el bicharraco? Con qué lo alimentás?
Es obvio que con un conversor DC-DC, pero ni me quiero imaginar la batería que requiere, y la duración media estimada.....






Muy buen montaje... 

Saludos, luci... perrro.


----------



## ragaman

Ratmayor dijo:


> Excelente trabajo amigo, pero una preguntonta, porque usar SMDs?



Estoy usando componentes smd, por 2 razones, la primera es que estos tienen un comportamiento mucho mejor a altas frecuencias que los componentes axiales y la segunda que es derivada de la primera, es que al usar smd, tienes pistas mucho mas cortas, una pista mas corta es una inductancia mas pequeña, y los componentes smd tienen inductancias parásitas mucho menores que los demás, el punto débil de estos es la disipación de potencia, pero depende del diseñador saber si se pueden usar.



rash dijo:


> wow que buen trabajo ragaman, tiene muy buena pinta,,, ¿de que potencia es? (bueno a lo mejor lo comentaste antes)....
> que lo disfrutes...
> saludos



Gracias por la flores, el amplificador lo diseñe para tener una potencia de 90W rms a 8ohm con una THD teorica de 0.004% a 22Khz,mientras que a un 1W rms a la misma frecuencia la THD es de 0.0003%, claro que la THD no implica directamente alta calidad de audio, pero tampoco la podemos dejar atras


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ragaman dijo:


> Estoy usando componentes smd, por 2 razones, la primera es que *estos tienen un comportamiento mucho mejor a altas frecuencias que los componentes axiales y la segunda que es derivada de la primera, es que al usar smd, tienes pistas mucho mas cortas, una pista mas corta es una inductancia mas pequeña, y los componentes smd tienen inductancias parásitas mucho menores que los demás*, el punto débil de estos es la disipación de potencia, pero depende del diseñador saber si se pueden usar.


  
Pero ese comportamiento solo es válido en RF...y no en frecuencias especialmente bajas.
Yo me pregunto: que relación tiene este amplificador con RF (VHF o mas allá) para requerir ese comportamiento de los componentes y pistas?????


----------



## ragaman

ezavalla dijo:


> Pero ese comportamiento solo es válido en RF...y no en frecuencias especialmente bajas.
> Yo me pregunto: que relación tiene este amplificador con RF (VHF o mas allá) para requerir ese comportamiento de los componentes y pistas?????



Efectivamente, el comportamiento de los componentes empieza a tener su polo dominante a partir de las altas frecuencias, pero en este amplificador y en muchos otros trabajo electrónicos que hago siempre trato de usar los mejores materiales posibles, por ejemplo podría usar resistencia de carbón, pero las de película metalica son mejores, tienen un ruido térmico mucho menor, son mas estables con el tiempo, son mas preciosas 1% vs 5%, al igual que los condensadores, se que no da igual usar un condensador normal a uno de baja ESR ó uno de ultra baja ESR, porque estos también varían su comportamiento al aumentar la frecuencia por eso al usar condensadores de baja ESR y la ESL se asegura que estas no empiezen a actuar a frecuencias dentro del rango audible, entonces la idea de usar componentes de bajos fenómenos parásitos, es para asegurar que el comportamiento del amplificador sea lo mas lineal posible y bueno  este Amp es un CFA tiene un pequeño ancho de banda de 600Khz aunque a la hora de la verdad solo escuchamos un rango muy pequeño comparado con eso.


----------



## Ratmayor

ragaman dijo:


> Gracias por la flores, el amplificador lo diseñe para tener una potencia de 90W rms a 8ohm con una THD teorica de 0.004% a 22Khz,mientras que a un 1W rms a la misma frecuencia la THD es de 0.0003%, claro que la THD no implica directamente alta calidad de audio, pero tampoco la podemos dejar atras


 Pero que excelente calidad, felicidades... 



ragaman dijo:


> Amp es un CFA tiene un pequeño ancho de banda de 600Khz aunque a la hora de la verdad solo escuchamos un rango muy pequeño comparado con eso.


 No es como que demasiado considerando el rango audible humano? Darás conciertos para murciélagos?  (ojo, es broma...)


----------



## ragaman

Ratmayor dijo:


> Pero que excelente calidad, felicidades...
> 
> No es como que demasiado considerando el rango audible humano? Darás conciertos para murciélagos?  (ojo, es broma...)



jajajajajajajaja, con razon no hay ratones en mi casa


----------



## Arlequinar

Quería felicitarlos por los muy buenos amplis realizados. 
Me acordé de un mini ampli que hice cuando tenía un Fiat600 Mod. 62, creo que era con un TDA, este trabajaba en conjunto con un walkman Sony y 4 baflesitos *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]*, jajaj, era un asco, jaja, pero en su momento estaba re-chocho, lástima que no tengo fotos.


----------



## Agucasta

Hay que cuidar el lenguaje amigo. 

Por otro lado, no sabía que había vuelto luciperrro! 

Muy bueno ese amplificador, _Derhundperrro_!


----------



## zxeth

hay que querer escuchar musica con esos cerwin vega jajajajajajajaj, yo cuando me compre el col le voy a poner los lep 10 de jahro


----------



## nuk

Hola al Foro de Electronica solo quieria sumarme al post con lo que arme hace unas semanas atras , y bueno las fotos ya estan listas espero les guste [comenten]










y saludos y abrazos compañero luciperro [Derhund]...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 siempre grande.


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO

nuk. cuando tendremos, la informacion para armar, y probar el ampli gracias nuk.


----------



## crimson

Excelente nuk, felicitaciones, muy buena terminación. Puse pioneer 200W en el buscador pero no encontré el circuito ¿lo podrías postear? Parece sencillo, interesante y totalmente complementario por lo que alcanzo a ver. Saludos C


----------



## zopilote

Amigo Nuk por fin apareciste, creo que fue casi medio año, ya veo en que asuntos estabas ocupado, se nota mucho el progreso que estas teniendo en tus amplificadores.


----------



## nuk

Hola *Zopilote* uff..!! veo que eh estado desenchufado del foro buen tiempo bueno gracias por el comentario un abrazo... crimson y jose ya les tendre informado de este amplificador. estoy terminado todo mas un videito  saludos y sigan comentando.


----------



## Tavo

Nuk, excelente trabajo hiciste, me gusta mucho. Sos muy prolijo trabajando, y eso se nota, son pocos los que trabajan con prolijidad y esmero. 

Me llamó la atención algo... Si no tengo mal ojo, los transistores finales son "TOSHIBA"...
¿Tenés alguna seguridad de que son originales? 

Felicitaciones por el montaje, esperamos ver las fotos de la fuente y el ampli completo. 

Saludos Nuk!


----------



## Arlequinar

Perdón por el vocabulario, lo hice inconcientemente.


----------



## Electronec

nuk dijo:


> bueno las fotos ya estan listas espero les guste [comenten]



Excelente trabajo, como dice Tavo, limpio, ordenado...Etc.

Saludos.


----------



## rash

Gran trabajo Nuk, me sumo a los comentarios de los compañeros.... creo que la evacuación de calor mediante la unión de una chapa tan delgada al radiador es un poco inapropiada para ese tipo de amplificador, quizás sería mejor la unión a 180º y no a 90º como lo tienes, así por lo menos hay más superficie de contacto para evacuar calor....

saludos y enhorabuena............. esperamos más datos del amplificador jejeje


----------



## Agucasta

Me sumo al petitorio del diagrama/PCB de ese _mosntruito_. Se ve simple, sólido y robusto.
Felicitaciones Nuk.


----------



## palomo

Exelente trabajo Nuk solo una observacion, el angulo que ocupaste para montaje de los transistores es algo delgada asi como la union al disipador principal, esa pestañita de angulo dudo mucho que tenga buena transferencia de calor, a mi gusto con un angulo mas grueso y la union sea mas larga se puede obtener mejores resultados.

saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Habría algún problema de colocar los Tr´s de potencia alejados del circuito, con cables y acomodarlos en un  disipador mayor?


----------



## Luis1342

Derhund dijo:


> Que tal a todos, adjunto las fotos de mi ultimo amplificador para automovil.
> 
> Saludos.



no,hombre,esto si es pornografia  muy agradable a la vista,enhorabuena por esa calidad de proyecto,supongo debe ser para sacar los bafles en la calle y hacer un miniconcierto con tu auto(me ha tocado ver alguna vez  que aqui lo hacen)por que si se reproduciera dentro del auto capaz que salen volando los cristales,debe ser una presion muy grande ahi dentro
saludos y enhorabuena a todos por subir sus proyectos


----------



## Tavo

Luis1342 dijo:


> no,hombre,esto si es pornografia


  

WTF!?


----------



## Mastodonte Man

El que subo nene en el mensaje #22, cual es??? como se alimenta??? me dirian donde esta posteado???


----------



## zopilote

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> El que subo nene en el mensaje #22, cual es??? como se alimenta??? me dirian donde esta posteado???



 Nene esta fuera de linea, sus diseños del PA400 esta bien documentado.


----------



## tatajara

Me sumo al petitorio de mis colegas jaja es muy compacto ese ampli y por cierto nuk debe de sonar bastante bien

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

aqui les dejo mi ultimo amplificador, en el tema de reciclado de componentes se habia hablado de que no solo los componentes se pueden recuperar sino etapas completas ya que cuentan con todos los componentes para funcionar, este aparatito es muestra de eso mismo, armado con una segueta fina, me di a la tarea de recortar la placa de un autoradio para extraer al amplificador de potencia y de unas bocinas jbc para pc saque el preamplificador luego acomode todo en un gabinete reducido y listo un amplificador 20Wx2 listo para trabajar, calienta mas de lo debido pero nada de peligro, es una lastima que no tenga unas bocinas con que sacarle W a ese aparatito


----------



## Tacatomon

El único defecto: Le faltó el Acento a "Dominó" Está mocho!
Naaa, Está bueno el trabajito! Me gustó el mini-chasis.
Enhorabuena H. Gris.

Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G.

no hay problema, es plumon permanente un segundo y listo, no me gusto mucho este gabinete, pero era eso o me volvia loco de aburrimiento....


----------



## Tacatomon

Naa, A mi si me gustó, el frente, simétricos los tornillos, sencillo.  Nada mal!


----------



## Helminto G.

Tacatomon dijo:


> ...simétricos los tornillos...!


claaaaaroooo, simetricos....

(detesto el minimalismo)


----------



## Tacatomon

Aclaro, el frente! Te iba a preguntar por el Interruptor de encendido, pero está atrás!.
No tienes altavoces para trabajarlo? Allá en Nopalandia no hay donde comprar bafles usados?


----------



## sjuan

todo los productos estan muy wenos hojala pudiera construir uno asi


----------



## Electronec

Muy buen trabajo Helminto.......Quien sabe, lo mismo que has reciclado la etapa se te presenta otro reciclaje de bocinas.

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G.

si hay donde comprarlos pero como buen mexicano el pleito es que estoy jodido, asi que tendre que esperar a que caiga un buen par...


----------



## Agucasta

Muy bueno Helmy! (no sé cómo es tu nombre jaja). Soy amante del reciclaje porque no vivo con un sueldo, y tengo que _esperar a que caigan unos buenos pares_ de cosas para reciclar jeje.

Muy bonito el gabinete!

Saludos!


----------



## tatajara

bueno tu trabajo helmingo, eso si es ingenio jaja
saludos


----------



## lucalorito

Hola..aquí les traigo el último amplificador que he montado..se trata del publicado en Elektor como amplificador 65W a 8Ω ó 104 a 4Ω..los dispositivos de salida son dos hexfet irf9540 y irf540..los pares diferenciales de la entrada estan apareados al máximo y acoplados térmicamente.
La idea es hacerme otras dos más para un sistema de altavoces en activo de tres vías..estos cuatro amplificarían medios y agudos (potencia de sobra para uso donéstico)..la de bajos sería una de 300-400W que aún no tengo decidido.Por cierto el sonido que saca es estupendo al menos en las pruebas iniciales en el laboratorio.
Les dejo el link con los esquemas.
http://users.otenet.gr/~ATHSAM/power_amplifier_65w_hexfet_eng.htm





> Ver en este link el resto de la historia: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/amplificador-crescendo-elektor-oscilando-51818/#post451927


----------



## Tavo

Muy buen montaje!!! Re-prolijo!  Felicitaciones Lucas!

Saludos.


----------



## Electronec

@lucalorito; excelente trabajo, limpio y ordenado. Mi enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

Electronec dijo:


> @*lucatorio*; excelente trabajo, limpio y ordenado. Mi enhorabuena.
> 
> Saludos.


WTF!? 

*Luca-lorito.* Creo que no tiene nada que ver con "lucatorio". JEJE


----------



## rash

*Helminto* todo vale para reciclar y aprovechar hasta el último componente  ...muy bueno....

*Lucalorito* has montado un pedazo de amplificador con unas características muy interesantes... además te quedo de lujo... enhorabuena..

saludos


----------



## Electronec

Tavo dijo:


> WTF!?
> 
> *Luca-lorito.* Creo que no tiene nada que ver con "lucatorio". JEJE



:cabezon:

Estas en todo  ya lo cambié 

Saludos.


----------



## tatajara

lucalorito muy buen montaje, se ve prolijo

espero que lo disfrutes 
saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

lucalorito, chulas las placas buen montaje el que tienes planeado, ya pensaste en el clase D de ejtagle para los bajos?


----------



## Agucasta

Lindo amplificador, pero lo veo bastante complicado. Mucho más que el Rotel de Mnicolau me parece. Qué diferencia (beneficio sobre todo) tienen los HexFet? Estube buscando pero no encuentro nada..


> estos cuatro amplificarían medios y agudos (potencia *de sobra* para uso donéstico)..


 Ya lo creo jeje. Con buenos parlantes, 65W es una hermosa potencia.

Saludos, muy prolijo todo.
Agucasta.-


----------



## camarohero

Un saludo al foro
aprovecho para dejarles este pequeño
Se trata de un amplificador clase B
sencillisisimo
ahorita no tengo el esquema pero despues lo paso
segun me dijo quien me paso el esquema este entrega 70 watts con fuente de 12V simple
a la foto le falta el preamplificador


----------



## lucalorito

Helminto G. dijo:


> lucalorito, chulas las placas buen montaje el que tienes planeado, ya pensaste en el clase D de ejtagle para los bajos?


 Helmito...siento decir que no me gustan los clase "D"..al menos en sistemas de audio de altos vuelos..(hay lo que he dichooooo!!!!!)no, para bajos creo que me iré a por algún mos-fet sencillo,estaba pensando en el de silicon-chip de 350W..gracias a todos por los comentarios sobre la placa..al natural es más bonita
Saludos.

Por cierto,..lo de lucalorito es idea de un amigo que tenía un loro llamado Lucas


----------



## Agucasta

Camarohero! 70 watt con 12V fuente simple? Ni bien puedas quiero ese diagrama! Es un monstruito! Especial para el auto, sin hacer fuentes especiales! Muy bueno, espero esa PCB!! 

Saludos!


----------



## tatajara

Yo también jeje aunque sea para probarlo en el protoboard

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

camarohero dijo:


> Se trata de un amplificador clase B sencillisisimo
> ...
> segun me dijo quien me paso el esquema este entrega 70 watts con fuente de 12V simple


Hummmm...muy pocos transistores para un amplificador....
Para mí, eso es solo una etapa de salida clase B que se excita con algún pre o amplificador capaz de llegar al nivel de señal de salida requerido....y estoy siendo generoso con lo de "etapa de salida"....


----------



## Agucasta

Funcionará "más o menos" como un TDA1562Q? seguro debe morfarse unos buenos amperes..


----------



## Tavo

agucasta89 dijo:


> Camarohero! 70 watt con 12V fuente simple? Ni bien puedas quiero ese diagrama! Es un monstruito! *Especial para el auto, sin hacer fuentes especiales!* Muy bueno, espero esa PCB!!
> 
> Saludos!


Agustín, que esperás para armar la fuente de Mnicolau?? (SMPS DC-DC)

Creo que no vas a poder escapar de una fuente así si tu objetivo es tener un buen ampli de buena calidad en el auto...

 Esperemos más datos del dueño, a mi no me cierra mucho, sobre todo porque el mayor pico de tensión (excursión) van a ser 12V. Ni más ni menos que eso. (espero no estar equivocado).

Saludos.
PS: Yo estoy experimentando con el ZVS driver; estoy "inventando" una fuente de alimentación de +-24Vcc, partiendo de 12V...


----------



## Cacho

Eso de la plaqueta es, como mucho y coincido con EZ, una etapa de salida.

Son 4 transistores de potencia en dos grupos de dos, bien hasta ahí, peeeeeeeeeero... Se ven 4 diodos de vidrio. Apostaría por 1N4148 o similares que deben hacer de Bias. Con esos 4, de ClaseB no sé cuánto le quede.
Hay un preset por allá arriba a la derecha de la imagen, así que supongo que de ahí le sacan una corriente de bias más grande o más chica. Menos ClaseB todavía.

Se me hace parecido al ampli mentiroso de Pablin, pero hasta peor todavía.
Yo no me entusiasmaría mucho con ese circuito.

Si fuera algo similar al 1562 vamos mal también. El integrado ese trabaja en puente (internamente) y en ClaseH. Ahí falta algo para el puente y falta mucho para que sea un H.
Con 12V de excursión de señal, la máxima potencia que se puede lograr son 144/8W=18W de pico en 8r, 36W de pico en 4r y 72W de pico en 2r.
La potencia RMS será la mitad de eso en cada caso y estoy hablando de valores teóricos. En la realidad las ondas no creo que pasen de unos 10V y la potencia RMS será, como muchísimo, 6, 12 y 24W respectivamente.


Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Entonces cuando estudie más el tema de la DC-DC de Mariano, me tiro por esa, y con un TDA7294 va a sobrar para mi 147 que sigue con el viejo TDA1562Q 

Saludos!

PD: Una duda. Qué diferencia tiene una "etapa de salida" con una "etapa de amplificación"?
Gracias


----------



## Tavo

agucasta89 dijo:


> *Entonces cuando estudie más el tema* de la DC-DC de Mariano, me tiro por esa, y con un TDA7294 va a sobrar para mi 147 que sigue con el viejo TDA1562Q


Que tenés que estudiar???
No hace falta que seas ingeniero electrónico para armarla, tenés un tema completo que habla de ella, y cualquier duda que te surja en el momento la consultás ahí...

No es un misterio esa fuente, yo hace rato que la quiero armar, pero para que, si el auto no es mío, y dentro de poco lo vamos a cambiar...  

Cuando tenga la necesidad si, la armo de una. Es LA MEJOR opción, no hay con que darle. Con 12V simples no se hace nada. Es obligación una fuente DC-DC.

Agustín, acaso viste alguna vez esas potencias de auto, que las suelen usar para sub-woofer?
Bueno, si tenés una por ahí (y si la desarmás) verás que dentro tiene un toroide grande, unos cuantos MOSFETs.... Eso es la fuente DC-DC. Y después el ampli en si, que se alimenta como cualquier ampli "normal", con doble polaridad.

Una vez un "amigo" (bah, "pseudo-conocido" en realidad) me regaló una potencia de 300W de estas, porque "la quemó"; había conectado al revéz la polaridad...
Y yo RE BOL****, se la arreglé y se la devolví, funcionando... :cabezon: :cabezon:

Como me arrepiento...

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

agucasta89 dijo:


> PD: Una duda. Qué diferencia tiene una "etapa de salida" con una "etapa de amplificación"?


Etapa de amplificación de... (eso es lo que falta).

Podés amplificar tensión o corriente. Si amplificás ambas, tenés amplificación de potencia.
La etapa de salida es la etapa *amplificadora de corriente* de un ampli común. La amplificación de tensión se hace antes y así tenés un producto final como querés.

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

> se la arreglé y se la devolví, funcionando...


Eso habla muy bien de vos! Cuando se me rompa algo te lo llevo  jajajajja.

@Cacho, gracias por la información.

Saludos!


----------



## gatomeno

lo prometido es deunda y no ai deuda que no se cumpla
links video




el diagrama aun no lo puedo suvir cuando lo escanee maiana


----------



## fas0

bueno me lei las 82 paginas, que buenos trabajos que vi, y algunos que... bueno, necesitaban pulir (?) jaja


----------



## palomo

fas0= ¿otro coyotus Hambrientus?


----------



## palomo

Bueno amigos del foro despues de aburrirme un rato en mi trabajo sin escuchar musica decidi fabricarme un pequeño amplificador para sonorizar mi salon, asi que tenia 2 candidatos el Cekit de Diego german y el Rotel de Mnicolau. Asi que decidi armar los 2 y probar cual tenia mejor desempeño, el Cekit me agrado por su buena respuesta en medios y agudos pero en graves le faltaba un poco de respuesta cosa que el Rotel no tuvo complicaciones, asi que decidi hacer 3 ampificadores para medios cada uno con un par de bocinas de 6' y tweter de 1', y como ya tenia hecho el de Musikman de 130w era el que hiba a poner para un woofer de 8', al montar todo (como se ve en parte de las fotos) accidentalmente el de musikman sufrio un accidente quemandose, y como ya tenia hecho el Rotel decidi ponerlo para que manejara el woofer, por esa razon aparece en vez del de 130W, como preamplificador ocupe el que posteo el amigo Oscar, el Peavey, asi que si ven un pequeño oyito en la placa de enfrente es porque le falta el filtro para los graves que esta en proceso de montaje pero bueno les dejo las fotos y acepto toda clase de criticas buenas y malas.

Saludos.

SI las fotos se ven pequeñas o mal mil disculpas tuve que editarlas para poderlas subir, si veo que no hay problemas para verlas las dejo como estan sino mañana con una camara en formato jpg tomo otras.

PERDON decidi quitar las fotos en el formato que estaban y mejor las comprimi ahora si se ven mejor.


----------



## Electronec

Muy buen trabajo palomo. Enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## palomo

Gracias Electronec y me falto decir que muchas cosas fueron recicladas, como los transformadores, los disipadores, resistencias uno que otro capacitor, el chasis fue de una computadora que me encontre en la calle, el vumetro de agujas salio de un casetera que me encontre casi toda rota, y un largo etc. 

Saludos.


----------



## Agucasta

Muy bueno palomo! Qué envidia semejante equipo! Y esos capacitores de 8200µF también me dan envidia! 

Qué te pareció el preamplificador Peavey? Yo tengo uno montado para ampli de guitarra eléctrica, y aunque no tenga los cortes de frecuencia precisos para guitarra, anda muy bien. Para música en general anda muy bien.

Saludos, y felicitaciones!


----------



## juanma

Muy bueno lucalorito.

Los probaste?

Nunca arme este amplificador. No se si notaste que no lleva capacitor de compensacion. Es decir, sin eso, puede que oscile. Si mal no recuerdo lei en otro foro varios usuarios que tuvieron problemas de estabilidad. Lo compensaste a lazo abierto?


----------



## Helminto G.

palomo, que bien te quedo, tambien compras transformadores en servicio perez?


----------



## Tavo

Te quedó muy bien el montaje Palomo...

Un consejo: Para la próxima vez, subí las fotos al servidor del foro, cosa de que no las tengamos que bajar y luego abrir el archivo RAR...... Un buen programa para redimensionar imágenes: Bueno, Fácil, Barato (gratis), y Liviano -> Fotosizer (descarga directa, desde la página oficial)

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> Un buen programa para redimensionar imágenes: Bueno, Fácil, Barato (gratis), y Liviano -> Fotosizer (descarga directa, desde la página oficial)


El *Xnview *vale lo mismo (gratis), es igual de liviano y te permite editar la foto (recortarla, aplicarle efectos, etc)  y convertirla al formato que se te ocurra, o grabarla en el mismo formato con el tamaño cambiado a las dimensiones que se te ocurra. También puede trabajar en batch y reconoce cualquier cosa que tenga algun formato de imagen...


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> El *Xnview *vale lo mismo (gratis), es igual de liviano y te permite editar la foto (recortarla, aplicarle efectos, etc)  y convertirla al formato que se te ocurra, o grabarla en el mismo formato con el tamaño cambiado a las dimensiones que se te ocurra. También puede trabajar en batch y reconoce cualquier cosa que tenga algun formato de imagen...



Bueno, si vamos a decir todas las utilidades...  No las nombro porque son muchas, pero aún así, sin conocer el Xnview, recomiendo el Fotosizer.
Redimensión.
Efectos: Sepia, Negativo, Blanco y Negro...
Rotación: Para cualquier lado.
Mantener "aspect ratio".
Tamaños de imagen predeterminados, muchos... (para el foro 1024 x 768 px)
Y lo mejor, que se pueden redimensionar "en lotes", o sea, tenés 100 imágenes, y las cargás todas juntas mientras te tomás 1 mate (nótese que dije "1" mate, singular; porque trabaja rápido)...







Para mi es espectacular, no lo cambio por nada. Simple, bueno y rápido.


----------



## palomo

Helminto G. dijo:


> palomo, que bien te quedo, tambien compras transformadores en servicio perez?


 
Ese lo tuve que comprar porque uno de los transformadores (EL negro) si tenia una derivacion, pero la ocupe para los ventiladores y del que alimenta al amplificador de sub no quise cargarle nada ya que queria toda la potencia que puedqa entregar, asi que me vi obligado a darme una vuelta por ahí y comprar uno pequeño para el preamplificador.

Y disculparas Tavo pero antes si tenia ese programa en la compu solo que como cambie disco duro no habia tenido oportunidad de cargarlo de nuevo, asi que espero tener fotos proximas del de 350W de silicon chip ya montado junto con las fotos del master, nadamas que tenga tiempo lo desmonto del rack para tomar fotos de su interior.

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Está bueno porque cada uno "promociona" _su_ software, y se esfuerzan por defenderlo. Gracias por preocuparse. Les cuento que bajé los dos, y me encantaron ambos, por ahora me parece más "amigable" el de Tavo, pero los dos tienen muy buena pinta. Los bajé porque yo uso el que me trajo el Windows XP SP3 de Taringa (Image Resizer), y es *bastante malo*. No tiene una interface agradable, y no tiene tantas opciones como los que ustedes aportaron. 

De nuevo, muchas gracias.


----------



## CAYSER

se agradece tavo ,muy buen aporte ,yo andaba buscando algun programa similar,para poder subir las fotografias.una ves mas gracias gente.


----------



## Tavo

De nada gente... 

El Fotosizer es un programa que uso desde hace rato, y no me ha dado problemas de ningún tipo, el único "problemita" (si se pued decir..) es que NO recomiendo darle al boton rojo (cruz roja) para cerrar el programa, porque a veces se cuelga. No se ahora, yo tengo una versión un poco viejita, la 1.18, pero ningún problema: Cerrar el soft como lo hacemos normalmente, desde la cruz de la ventana de Windows, arriba a la derecha.

Está bueno este soft porque corre bien en muchos sistemas operativos: En casa los tenemos todos:
- Windows 98SE  (mi compu viejita)
- Windows XP SP3 (la notebook mia)
- Windows Vista (la notebook de mi hermana)
- Windows 7 (la de mis viejos).



Saludos!


----------



## German Volpe

Tacatomon dijo:


> Luego de batallar bastante con los UCD, por fin quedaron 2 Listos y empacaditos en el chasis de un Duro CS-800. Al principio del montaje, un ruidaje tremendo sobre bucles de masa y demás sonidos intergalácticos... Decidí quitar el pre (Ya que los amplis tienen buena ganancia) y los acoplé al crossover DIY (Fotos pronto). Ruido mínimo, solo problemillas con uno de los amplis cuando se le pone Full al potenciometro de entrada.
> 
> El montaje sencillo, Trafos individuales, Potencia estimada de 300W y 250W @ 4Ω (Adivinan cual es cual ) Filtros de 10mF @ 75VDC. Bobinas de 33µH 21A y la otra pequeñita reciclada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s78.photobucket.com/albums/j83/tacatomon/Peavey UCD-800CS/
> 
> Que sonido, tremendo, sólido, Pwneador... Sin palabras... Falta detector de Clip y protector de altavoces. Quizás de detector de cortos, pero no creo. Cuidando las conexiones es difícil que suceda. Fusibles bien dimensionados y todo bien. En las pruebas se me han puesto en corto varias veces los Amp y ni se inmutan, se vuela el fusible siempre. Tremendos Mosfets hacen la diferencia.
> 
> Saludos!


 

Por que hiciste esooo!!! 
Que le paso a la bestia que habia adentro?. Que crimen!! 
jajajaj . 
Muy lindo. Pero yo lo hubiera dejado original, mas alla de que sea un ampli viejo y pesado.
Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

> Pero yo lo hubiera dejado original, mas alla de que sea un ampli viejo y pesado.
> Saludos



Yo también jeje. Es más, creo que Tacato también lo haría. Seguro debe tener *buenas* razones para no dejarlo original. O malas, si lo que pasó es que se le quemó el Peavey


----------



## Tacatomon

Tranquilos, no se alteren!!! Ese chasis se compró vacío. El caballo de las mil batallas está sepultado quien sabe donde... Jajajja

Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G.

un amigo me trajo un amplificador (chafa) con un supuesto problema que nunca se presento al hacer pruebas, lo dejo por unos dias en el taller sin tener en cuenta que en mis manos podia convertirse en otra cosa, y con la ociosidad que tenia lo meti en un gabinete de fuente de pc, que es un cuarto del espacio que requeria antes aqui las fotos:


----------



## angel36

lo que hace la falta de un látigo ..........

muy bien..........apretado salio tu diseño........

pero igual me gusto...........


----------



## Helminto G.

mas vale solo...
gracias


----------



## Tavo

Excelente trabajo Coyote, te quedó muy bien!  

Siempre quise meter un ampli dentro de un gabinete de fuente de PC, pero no se por qué me pinta la cobardía a la hora de organizar como irían las cosas dentro...   

Saludos.


----------



## Agucasta

Me parece muy original el potenciómetro de volumen justo en el centro radial de la ventilación. Excelente.
Saludos.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

que chido, yo tambien compre ese ampli pero yo lo compre con el kit que incluye el gabinete, jamas ubiera pensado que este entraba en un gabinete de fuente de PC


----------



## Ratmayor

Excelente trabajo compa, nunca me imagine que un ampli con todo y su fuente pudiese caber alli...


----------



## Helminto G.

gracias por los commentarios, recuerden que con saliba y paciencia.....
para mejorar las caracteristicas del amplificador puli los disipadores que al ser de canceleria lo cubria una capa de pintura, aisle los transistores coloque un ventilador para enfriarlo, cambie el capacitor de filtro y con imaginacion lo meti en ese pequeño espacio, y de haber hecho el pcb de nuevo seria en menor espacio, pero la ociocidad no llegaba tan lejos


----------



## Tavo

Helminto G. dijo:


> ...y de haber hecho el pcb de nuevo seria en menor espacio, *pero la ociocidad no llegaba tan lejos*


  Buenísima justificación!! 

Saludos!


----------



## pipa09

Helminto G. dijo:


> un amigo me trajo un amplificador (chafa) con un supuesto problema que nunca se presento al hacer pruebas, lo dejo por unos dias en el taller sin tener en cuenta que en mis manos podia convertirse en otra cosa, y con la ociosidad que tenia lo meti en un gabinete de fuente de pc, que es un cuarto del espacio que requeria antes aqui las fotos:




Cual es el circuito que esta muy apretado ahi adentro?


----------



## Tavo

pipa09 dijo:


> Cual es el circuito que esta muy apretado ahi adentro?



Helminto G. se refiere a su publicación con imágenes de este post ->_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/449536/ _


			
				Coyote dijo:
			
		

> Ver el archivo adjunto 47997
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47998
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47999



Saludos!


----------



## rash

*Helminto* muy buen amplificador, siempre me quedo con las ganas de montar un amplificador en una fuente de PC.....llevo tiempo con el ampli del compañero mnicolau, y nada, no puede ser grrrrrrr....

que lo disfrutes y un saludo compañero


----------



## pipa09

Tavo dijo:


> Helminto G. se refiere a su publicación con imágenes de este post ->_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/449536/ _
> 
> 
> Saludos!




Me referia al diagrama o post donde se vea que ampli es el que estaba dentro de la caja!


----------



## Mastodonte Man

en realidad ese ampli es de un kit para estudiantes, yo ta he buscado post con este ampli pero nada, no creo que sea legal subir estas cosas del ampli (mascaras del pcb), pero con esfuerzo yo las tengo


----------



## Helminto G.

gracias por los comentarios, rash, tambien ando tratando de hacer ese ampli pero siempre se me frustran los planes, esperemos poder realizarlo
el amplificador es de oli kits, no tengo el diagrama pero en realidad puede ser mas pequeño acercando los componentes presume 15W pero no da ms de 10


----------



## pipa09

Helminto G. dijo:


> el amplificador es de oli kits, no tengo el diagrama pero en realidad puede ser mas pequeño acercando los componentes presume 15W pero no da ms de 10



Pense que se trataba de un ampli un poco mas potente, igual, mucha paciencia para ese proyecto.
Saludos!


----------



## palomo

Solo que este ampli no ocupa fuente simetrica, (Se me hacia conocido las PCB´s) la ocupan mucho en proyectos escolares y tiene una distorcion algo grande, como salida ocupa los TIP42 y 42 ocupan un capacitor de acople para salida, como proyecto para ultraprimerizo esta bien ya que funciona a la primera, en cuanto llegue a mi casa si mal no recuerdo por ahí tengo unas PCB tira les saco fotos y ya pueden tener una guia.

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Bueno, después de todo, la potencia no es lo único que importa, con esos modestos 15 Watt y un buen preamplificador + un parlante blue marvel (de Eminence) de 8" y 101dB te armás un hermoso amplificador de guitarra eléctrica 

Muy bueno!
Saludos!


----------



## angel36

agucasta89 dijo:


> Bueno, después de todo, la potencia no es lo único que importa, con esos modestos 15 Watt y un buen preamplificador + un parlante blue marvel (de Eminence) de 8" y 101dB te armás un hermoso amplificador de guitarra eléctrica
> 
> Muy bueno!
> Saludos!



como te pego eminence...........
son un caño!


----------



## Helminto G.

pues no lo creo, no doy ni las gracias por ese amplificador, hay diseños mas varatos y mas eficaces


----------



## Agucasta

Jaja.. si vos lo decís Angel.. 

Helmi, es cierto. Hay mas sencillos.. Pero no para desmerecerlo así!! pobre ampli el tuyo! 

Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G.

eso es lo mejor del caso aguacasta, no es mio, pense en quitarselo al dueño pero despues de probarlo mejor se lo regreso


----------



## Agucasta

Jajaja  así pues no vale la pena arriesgarse a quitárselo jaja. Si hubiera sido un UCD de 500 W ahí lo pensaría


----------



## ragaman

Helminto G. dijo:


> un amigo me trajo un amplificador (chafa) con un supuesto problema que nunca se presento al hacer pruebas, lo dejo por unos dias en el taller sin tener en cuenta que en mis manos podia convertirse en otra cosa, y con la ociosidad que tenia lo meti en un gabinete de fuente de pc, que es un cuarto del espacio que requeria antes aqui las fotos:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47997



Quedo chevere, yo por hay en mis tiempos que trabaja con IC, construi uno igual pero con 2 TDA7294, alimentados con un trafo +/-18V a 3Amp, realmente sonaba bueno  pero termine vendiendolo a un amigo que necesitaba un ampli compacto.


----------



## dukex

uff que ingenio Hombre!!! 

de que es el jugo que esa servido al fondo??  

un saludo ompañero.


----------



## Electronec

Excelente trabajo Helminto, enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

dukex dijo:


> uff que ingenio Hombre!!!
> 
> *de que es el jugo que esa servido al fondo??*
> 
> un saludo ompañero.



 

Que detalle... jeje, debe ser que tenías mucha SED al momento de escribir el comentario.
Por el color, parece ser jugo de Ananá, o de Pera; pero no estoy muy seguro.


Saludos!


----------



## dukex

me parece como banano o guanabana!!........¿?? o tal vez avena?? o mínimo es grea de maiz para pegar algo


----------



## Agucasta

> me parece como banano o guanabana


En argentina no venden esas ¿frutas?


----------



## Helminto G.

ni lo uno ni lo otro, es flux en construccion....


----------



## SKYFALL

son algunas fotos de mi amplificador 2x150W con 2 STK4182ll conectados en puente, que buen sonido.


----------



## palomo

Felicidades Ferchito buen trabajo pero (siempre ay un pero), quedaria mejor si pusieras orden a esa maraña de cables, con esto podrias evitarte futuros sumbidos y cuando digiste con 2 STK nunca imagine ver desnudito a uno he imagino que los tip que tienes atras son es sustitucion de los de la pastilla, lo digo porque veo unos cables interconectados a este, reitero buen trabajo y disfrutalo que estos bichos hechos por nosotros son los que mas le tomamos cariño.

Saludos.


----------



## Luigiman

Felicito a ferchito por su amplificador, hay un detalle que me inquieta: los disipadores en posición horizontal.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Luigiman dijo:


> Felicito a ferchito por su amplificador, hay un detalle que me inquieta: *los disipadores en posición horizontal*.


Es que esos disipadores no pueden ponerse verticalmente...pero es factible usar un ventilador para enfriarlos en caso de necesidad. De todas formas, la resistencia térmica debe ser muy baja...un poco inferior a 1ºC/W


----------



## pipa09

ferchito dijo:


> son algunas fotos de mi amplificador 2x150W con 2 STK4182ll conectados en puente, que buen sonido.



La verdad que esta buena la cirujia con donantes que se le practico a ese STK, Todo un exito!!

Pregunta, cual es le costo de esos gabinetes?


----------



## SKYFALL

si en realidad es muy chevere este amplificador, como dato curioso ese cajon ha llevado dentro muchos tipos diferentes de amplificadores pues originalmente lo construì psra alojar un LM1876, y eso fue en septiembre de 2004, pase de 20w por canal a 150w por canal y quien sabe lo que le depara a ese cajoncito. Realmente si voy a tratar de cambiarle la estetica porque uno le quita la tapa y se asusta, ademas que el frontal lo quiero hacer como uno que vì en este foro, no recuerdo de quien serà pero me parecio muy bueno, en la foto creo que decia arriba 40x2 y el frente era en aluminio y se veia muy bien, lo que estoy armando es un expansor de canales de 2.0 a 5.1 con operacionales para poder alimentar más amplificadores y bafles, y tambien un sensor automatico de temperatura que controle el ventilador, aunque calientan se mantienen en el SOA pero algo de proteccion extra no esta por de mas. Yo habia iniciado un tema sobre ete montaje de amplificadores STK en puente hace unas semanas, ahí estan todos los diagramas para poderlo montar, ademas es muy diferente el sonido que produce cuando esta en puente que cuando esta en single-end, es mas claro y se vuelve mas eficiente. voy a hackear por completo ese diagramita de los STK y lo voy a postear para que lo armemos.

un saludo y gracias a todos por los comentarios.


----------



## tatajara

Felicitaciones ferchito, muy lindo montaje y me gusto lo de los disipadores al costado

Saludos tatajara


----------



## German Volpe

Que buen ingenio lo de "someter a cirujia" el stk. Para tener en cuenta la verdad.
saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Felicitaciones Ferchito. Se vé muy bien. Y eso que había gente que no te creía 
Saludos!


----------



## SKYFALL

Y aún creo que no lo creen, el STK reparado produce un sonido identico al del que está completo y ni hablar cuando esta a todo dar, sonido bestial!. Les gustaría que redujera todo el montaje del STK a componentes discretos sobre una misma placa de PCB para hacerlo solo con transistores discretos?

Una vez lo hice y que impactado con el resultado. Voy a buscar esas fotos y se las muestro.


----------



## angel36

y si no te molesta............no estaría demás............seria buena idea...


----------



## SKYFALL

Son fotos viejas, les pido me disculpen pero se alcanza a ver algo.

asi se veia este mismo gabinete hace 6 años.

el gabinete esta construido con 2 tubos de aluminio de 25 cms de largo por 8 cms de ancho, se cortan por el lado del tubo que es menos ancho para formar 2 caras, el tubo es de 1/8 de pulgada y por ser en aluminio puede servir de paso para disipador de calor, pero solamente cuando el amplificador es de baja potencia. Ya cuando monte el ultimo STK si fue necesario quitar los 2 laterales y colocarle los disipadores como se ve en las primeras fotos.

este es el esquematico del amplificador, y otra foto pero trabajando.


----------



## Luigiman

Me gustan los STK Porque son amplificadores casi completos, es decir una etapa final bien calculada y su sonido muy bueno y bajas distorsiones, en sus hojas de especificaciones viene descrita la verdadera potencia. Lo demás depende de úno.
Una consideracion: En amplificadores de gran potencia he usado disipadores en posición horizontal  dentro del gabinete pero con ventilacion forzada. No he podido conseguir en mi ciudad disipadores con aletas verticales, y se me ocurre, para darle una estética como el amplificador de Ferchito seccionar en 2 o 3 partes este disipador que tiene 20 o 30cms. y colocarlos en posición vertical, y así evitarme tener que controlar con algún circuito adicional el ruido del motor del ventilador, pues cuando uno tiene trabajado el equipo a bajo volumen este ruido mas el soplido del ventilador es algo molesto. 
Es bueno en este caso temporizar este ventilador para cuando el amplificador empiece a calentar.
Hasta pronto.


----------



## Agucasta

Ése es un verdadero ingeniero! No el que usa software!  No, mentira, todos ustedes seguro serán ingenieros o técnicos. (o aficionados como yo ) 
Ver el archivo adjunto 48186
Muy prolijo, saludos!


----------



## zxeth

Bueno, aca dejo a mi 8571j sacado del anterior enjambre de amplificadores y puesto aca (lo decidi usar para la pc nada mas ya que me queria sacar de encima los parlantes que andaban por ahi.


----------



## Agucasta

Muy prolijo! Ahí sí que se debe distinguir el sonido estéreo por los 90º entre los 2 parlantes!
Muy lindo todo.

Saludos!


----------



## Luigiman

Muuuy Bien, bueno para la vista y robustez, de aquí para delante, para tras, ni para coger impulso.


----------



## pipa09

zxeth dijo:


> Bueno, aca dejo a mi 8571j sacado del anterior enjambre de amplificadores y puesto aca (lo decidi usar para la pc nada mas ya que me queria sacar de encima los parlantes que andaban por ahi jajajaj)




Esos son los trafos para dicroicas verdad? que tal funciona, yo consegui uno hace tiempo pero calentaba demasiado, incluso sin carga, eso si, lo pague $12!!


----------



## zxeth

funciona 10 puntos, y si es para dicroica. Calentar calienta, pero apenas, si tocas el bobinado esta a temperatura ambiente. Lo tube 3 horas andando al mango y no paso nada. Eso si, caliento muchisimo cuando se me puso en un pequenio corto (no tengo enie aca) pero no estallo ni nada, solo calentaba. Se puso en corto porque toco sin querer uno de los diodos rapidos la chapa de abajo.


----------



## luisegr

Hola a todos! Acá les pongo unas fotos de un amplificador que me armé ayer para mi viejo, es de un solo canal con un tda2003 montado en una placa perforada, acomodado todo en un recipiente de plástico, lo alimenté con un trafo de 15 volts a 950 miliamperes a falta de otro, algo pequeño pero no se lo va exigir mucho. Debo mencionar que la entrada de audio es el cable negro que sale junto al rca de salida para el parlante.

A ver que opinan, se aceptan críticas de todo tipo jeje

[Advertencia: Por favor ignoren lo desprolijo de los cables y disculpen la calidad de las fotos; las tomé con el teléfono, Gracias!]


----------



## Agucasta

Me gusta la idea de usar el Tupper para alojar el amplificador. Y también que hayas reciclado una fuente ATX  para usar el enchufe hembra, y el disipador .

Dijiste que ignoremos la desprolijidad de los cables, así que de eso no opino .

Y el transformador. Con "casi" 1 ampere, y 18 Volts, tenés de sobra para alimentar el integrado, si querés obtener los 6 watt que promete a 4 Ohm. 

Saludos!! Muy bueno el tupper!


----------



## Luigiman

Es un circuito experimental,¿no? pues si te gustó este "gabinete" da la sensación de un aparato terminado y si funciona bien, entonces has el impreso que necesita y a disfrutarlo.


----------



## Agucasta

de una! oasdljksahdkjsahdkjas


----------



## Electronec

luisegr dijo:


> Hola a todos! Acá les pongo unas fotos de un amplificador que me armé ayer para mi viejo, .........



Buen trabajo compañero. Tienes las mismas ideas que nuestro compañero rash, de alojar tu ampli en un taper. Dale una pasada a las fotos de su perfil, te gustarán.

Saludos.


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO

ferchito, las targetas se paresen mucho alas que se venden aca en cali. famosas  LASER.


----------



## SKYFALL

si hay se conecto una laser, la que esta con el STK reparado, pero la otra si la diseñe yo. En la foto donde se muestra el STK reparado se alcanza a ver la tarjeta, esa es una laser, que tiene unas modificaciones en las conexiones para que el STK pueda trabajar en puente.

Recientemente le cambie los TIP que tenia por unos TIP3055, y trabaja más descanzado, los anteriores TIP trabajaban al borde de la ruptura y me daba miedo que se quemaran.

JOSE si te compras un modulo laser podes armar ese amplificador.


----------



## Robo

Helminto G. dijo:


> un amigo me trajo un amplificador (chafa) con un supuesto problema que nunca se presento al hacer pruebas, lo dejo por unos dias en el taller sin tener en cuenta que en mis manos podia convertirse en otra cosa, y con la ociosidad que tenia lo meti en un gabinete de fuente de pc, que es un cuarto del espacio que requeria antes aqui las fotos:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47997



jajaja que paso con el chasis original coyote aunque este quedo muy bueno


----------



## Mastodonte Man

creo que con chasis original cuesta mas
y esta gigante
jajaja


----------



## juanzambrano

hola amigos este amplificador lo arme con materiales de los restos de un amplificador pioneer sa 810 y bueno asi me quedo


----------



## Luigiman

He tenido mala experiencia cuando construyo un amplificador y me quedan los cables así, pasando de una etapa a otra; bucles de ruido audibles y no audibles, obligándome a reposicionar las plaquetas impresas y tratar de llevar los cables a los bordes del chasis y blindar algunos cables que llevan señales débiles.
Y de una forma mas exquisitas blindar cables de alimentación de energía incluso el que va al interruptor de encendido.
Por lo demás: Felicitaciones.


----------



## SKYFALL

Luigi trata de usar solo cable blindado para las entradas de los amplificadores y alejalas lo mas posible de las lineas de alimentacion, las lineas de alimentacion hacia las tarjetas de amplificacion deben ser lo mas cortas posibles y el cable blindado de las entradas procura que nunca toque al trasformador de la fuente porque pone a brincar el amplificador. El chasis obligatoriamente por ser metalico induce ruido al amplificador cuando lo tocas, aterrizálo con el GND comun del circuito para evitar zumbidos.


----------



## Luigiman

Gracias Ferchito, he leído con atención tus comentarios. 
Haciendo preamplificadores, mi ultima fascinación es hacerlos con circuitos integrados operacionales, TL081,TL082, LF353, LM358 y 4558s que son excelentes, pero amigos me recomiendan usa los OPA y resistencias de película metálica para eliminar lo ultimo que me falta en la pelea contra el ruido, pero este ruido es un "siseo" cuando pongo la perilla del ecualizador de la banda alta en máximo, aunque me han dicho que esto es normal por el grado de ecualización que le impongo al equipo, no deja de inquietarme, y que el ruido en los equipos transistorizados se debe "al paso de los electrones en la uniones P a N o N a P (me refiero a la juntura pnp de los transistores y dentro del circuito integrado), también al paso de los electrones por las resistencias de carbón cuando estas están tienen algún grado de calor.
Es por eso que las válvulas al vacío tienen adeptos en el audio de hoy y que en aquellos tiempos la fuente de ruido estaba en las resistencias, la fuente de alimentación y cuando había que excitar el filamento de dicha válvula.
Eso por lo pronto.


----------



## juanzambrano

pues este amplificador no tiene nada de ruido ni zumbido puesto que todo tiene tierra y el transformador esta en ta parte superior y alejado y bueno los cable los use porque la sa 810 los trajo y solo los volví a usar eso era una gran maraña de cable pues hice reducción de costos usado lo que tenia


----------



## Tavo

Hola a todos!

Bueno, no quiero hacerla muy larga ni hacer "doble post", ya que estaría faltando las reglas del foro.

_*Por acá*_ pueden ver todas las fotos del ampli que estoy haciendo, para los apurados y curiosos, una foto por acá también. (aunque no está terminado todo el equipo, iré subiendo los avances al respecto)

Ver el archivo adjunto 48849

Saludos gente!


----------



## crimson

Coincido con Agucasta, te quedó muy bonito Tavo, felicitaciones. Saludos C


----------



## rash

buen montaje tavo.... le estas cogiendo gustito a los TDA20X0 jajajaj..

un abrazo


----------



## Ratmayor

Excelente montaje tavo, felicidades, ya pensaste en un buen pre para ese ampli?


----------



## Electronec

Excelente Tavo, muy buen trabajo, enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## Luigiman

Este amplificador tiene muy buena presentación, lo cual indica que fue bien trazado en el PCB, y quisiera saber que programa utilizó para el diseño. En cuanto a los tornillos de ensamble de los semiconductores, no es tan criticable en comparación con ciertos circuitos comerciales que hasta para quitar un transistor de salida, hay que desarmar y desoldar medio equipo.
En cuanto a semiconductores para hacer preamplificadores utilizo los LF353, TL082, 4558, LM833; pero me han recomendado que utilice lo OP y CLC425 que son de muy bajo ruido, y segun el febricante dice: genera meno ruido que una resistencia de 75ohms a 0 grados centigrados.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Luigiman dijo:


> *pero me han recomendado* que utilice lo OP y CLC425 que son de muy bajo ruido, y segun el febricante dice: genera meno ruido que una resistencia de 75ohms a 0 grados centigrados.



Y de que sirve un semiconductor de *TAAAAAN BAJO* ruido si la ganancia del pre es, como mucho, de 10dB, y va a estar rodeado de resistencias comunes (o con suerte de metal-film) de valores superiores a los 10 o 20K????   

Decile al que te recomendó eso que no hable estupideces! ...claro, a menos que él los venda


----------



## Cacho

Ah, una cosilla importante con respecto a los tornillos, Tavo: ¿Y si los ponés desde atrás del disipador?.

Un tornillo corto, tuerca adelante y sólo necesitás sujetarla con una llave nientras los ajustás. Si desde atrás cabe la tuerca, cabe la cabeza del tornillo y un destornillador recto seguro .

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Cacho dijo:


> Ah, una cosilla importante con respecto a los tornillos, Tavo: ¿Y si los ponés desde atrás del disipador?.
> 
> Un tornillo corto, tuerca adelante y sólo necesitás sujetarla con una llave nientras los ajustás. Si desde atrás cabe la tuerca, cabe la cabeza del tornillo y un destornillador recto seguro .


El problema tal vez no exista con ESE disipador, pero para cualquier otro no hay garantía de que funcione tu idea....y entonces hay que roscar el bújero y meter el destornillador por... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 a Tavo!!!


----------



## Cacho

Eso lo sé, pero visto el problema de los condensadores, la solución más simple es no elegir un disipador complicado. Amo las tuercas .


----------



## rash

Tuerca sujeta con pinza y destornillador por detraassss...    ..... algunas veces, eésto que es tan simple, no veas como se complica....

saludos
rash


----------



## Helminto G.

tavo, muy prolijo tu montaje, en cuanto a los tornillos, como el aluminio del disipador es un metal muy blando yo opto por los tornillos autoroscantes y me despreocupo de las tuercas:


----------



## malesi

Yo suelo sujetarlo roscando el aluminio
y una barra de metal presionando cuando
aprieto el tornillo.




Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

malesi dijo:


> Yo suelo sujetarlo roscando el aluminio
> y una barra de metal presionando cuando
> aprieto el tornillo.
> 
> Saludos



Ya somo 2 que nos damos el trabajo de Hombre de Roscar el Aluminio   Muchas Brocas rotas 

Lindo montaje
Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G.

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ya somo 2 que nos damos el trabajo de Hombre de Roscar el Aluminio   Muchas Brocas rotas


esque los machuelos salen caros...


----------



## Luigiman

ezavalla dijo:


> Y de que sirve un semiconductor de *TAAAAAN BAJO* ruido si la ganancia del pre es, como mucho, de 10dB, y va a estar rodeado de resistencias comunes (o con suerte de metal-film) de valores superiores a los 10 o 20K????
> 
> Decile al que te recomendó eso que no hable estupideces! ...claro, a menos que él los venda



Grasias, me quedo con mis operacionales.


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> Ah, una cosilla importante con respecto a los tornillos, Tavo: ¿Y si los ponés desde atrás del disipador?.
> 
> Un tornillo corto, tuerca adelante y sólo necesitás sujetarla con una llave nientras los ajustás. *Si desde atrás cabe la tuerca, cabe la cabeza del tornillo* y un destornillador recto seguro .
> 
> Saludos


Te equivocás Cacho. Creo que antes de escribir el comentario te olvidaste lo que te dije hace un tiempo... -> Soy Heavy...  

Soy tan meticuloso (algunas veces, no siempre) que me compré un MACHO para hacer la rosca Withwort normal de 1/8... Entonces no me preocupo porque se me gira la tuerca, que no tengo tuerca... Esas cosas las odio.
Simple: Agujerito de 2.25mm, "mini" machito, rosca, y a otra cosa.

Pareciera mentira, pero los machos cuando más chiquitos más caros!! 
Me salió $20, pero es muy bueno, no sufrió ningún accidente hasta el momento. 

Ah, y por lo complicado del montaje, *no sean larvas gente,* que nadie se va a morir por desarmar un equipo para repararlo...   

Bueno, es cierto, no lo pensé antes, pero ahora ya es tarde. Jeje.
--------------------------------------

Ah, y por lo que hablaban de los operacionales para audio... Déjense de...
para estas aplicaciones va perfecto el TL072 o NE5532 o alguno similar... No vengan con los OPA para aumentar 10dB... Vamos... Si usaras la serie OPA, te saldrían más caros los chips que el resto del amplificador... 

Tengo que hacer el PRE, pero no me decido por cual. (estoy considerando tu idea Rat).

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> Simple: Agujerito de 2.25mm, "mini" machito, rosca, y a otra cosa.


 
No es "medio chico" ese agujero de 2.25mm?
Para 1/8 yo uso mecha de 2.75mm...



Tavo dijo:


> Pareciera mentira, pero los machos cuando más chiquitos más caros!!  Me salió $20, pero es muy bueno, no sufrió ningún accidente hasta el momento.


$20?   sentite contento! A mi me salieron como 28 cada uno de los Uranga que compré...

El problema serio del disipador "roscado"  es que no podés poner el "pitoto" aislador de plástico, por que entonces la rosca te queda en el aire . Cuando ponés el tornillo así, a la fuerza te queda el disipador conectado al chip, y tenés que hacer malabarismos para aislarlo de un chasis metálico.
En cambio, con tornillo y tuerca, le mandás una mecha de 4mm y ponés el tornillo, el aislador, la tuerca, las arandelas...en fin, toda la bola y no hay problemas con el chasis.


----------



## Helminto G.

ezavalla dijo:


> El problema serio del disipador "roscado"  es que no podés poner el "pitoto" aislador de plástico, por que entonces la rosca te queda en el aire . Cuando ponés el tornillo así, a la fuerza te queda el disipador conectado al chip, y tenés que hacer malabarismos para aislarlo de un chasis metálico.
> En cambio, con tornillo y tuerca, le mandás una mecha de 4mm y ponés el tornillo, el aislador, la tuerca, las arandelas...en fin, toda la bola y no hay problemas con el chasis.



eso no lo entendi claramente, yo he usado disipador roscado con la rondanita aisladora sin ningun inconveniente...


----------



## Tacatomon

Eso pasa si usas TO-220, uno que usa TO-247!!! Perforando por allí, perforando por allá... Cremita al Transistor, cremita al disipador, Mica, tornillo y tuerca.


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> No es "medio chico" ese agujero de 2.25mm?
> Para 1/8 yo uso mecha de 2.75mm...


Peeeeeerdón, me equivoqué, cierto, es mecha de 2.75 mm!! No se en que cuernos estaba pensando...


ezavalla dijo:


> $20?   sentite contento! A mi me salieron como 28 cada uno de los *Uranga* que compré...


El mío también es marca Uranga, me lo dieron en cajita y todo... jeje  20 mangos.
Para mi que te vieron la cara, Eduardo...  



ezavalla dijo:


> El problema serio del disipador "roscado"  es que no podés poner el "pitoto" aislador de plástico, por que entonces la rosca te queda en el aire . Cuando ponés el tornillo así, a la fuerza te queda el disipador conectado al chip, y tenés que hacer malabarismos para aislarlo de un chasis metálico.
> En cambio, con tornillo y tuerca, le mandás una mecha de 4mm y ponés el tornillo, el aislador, la tuerca, las arandelas...en fin, toda la bola y no hay problemas con el chasis.


Mmm...
Veamos: Cuando hacés un agujero y luego rosca, te queda justo el lugar para el tornillo, y no cabe alguna otra cosa más... PEEEEEEEEEROOOO (atenti), se te olvida que además de la "mica" o aislante que va entre el semic y el disip también va una especie de arandela "especial" que cubre al tornillo, y de esta manera es imposible el contacto galvánico con el disipador...
Fijate, desarmá una fuente de PC y fijate como aíslan... De la mejor manera!!! No hay otra! (mejor).

Sinceramente, me parece "una croteada" hacer un agujero de 4mm  para poner un tornillo de apenas 3mm... Bah, gustos son gustos, diría Cacho. 

La otra posibilidad es la que dijo por ahí El Coyote: Usar tornillos auto-roscantes acerados, entonces de esta manera solo de hace el agujero y listo, pero me temo si esa rosca será segura... 

Saludos!



Tavo dijo:


> Ah, y por lo complicado d*E*l montaje...


 Ouch!
Se me pasó!


----------



## Helminto G.

tan segura que he quemado y cambiado varios transistores del mismo disipador, el unico detalle es que hay que cuidar de meter el tornillo nuevamente en la misma rosca y no hacer una nueva


----------



## Tavo

Helminto G. dijo:


> tan segura que he quemado y cambiado varios transistores del mismo disipador, *el unico detalle es que hay que cuidar de meter el tornillo nuevamente en la misma rosca y no hacer una nueva*


:aprobación:
Eso mismo hago cuando he puesto tornillos auto-perforantes... (o auto-roscantes, no se, como quieran llamarlos)
Claro, si hacemos una nueva rosca, a la próxima sacada no hay más rosca... 

Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G.

el autoroscante hace su propia rosca, el autoperforante hace su propio hoyo:


----------



## zxeth

Uranga 28$? , yo compro el juego completo de los uranga de 1/4" a 135$ (cono 1 2 y 3). Si es para aluminio un uranga basta y sobra, solo limpienlo bien porque son para metales muchos mas duros (un especial K p. ej.), Igual yo al no tener machos aca en casa (en realidad no tengo ganas de bajarlos de la estanteria alta porque estoy lleno de machos para roscar) Elijo 2 tornillos iguales del monton y con uno hago la rosca y con uso el otro para agarrarlo , Igual el aluminio es mas debil que los filamentos de un tornillo de hss con filamentos estrudados o compactados (al estrudarse o compactarse los filos ganan dureza)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> El mío también es marca Uranga, me lo dieron en cajita y todo... jeje  20 mangos.
> Para mi que te vieron la cara, Eduardo...


A mi también me los dieron en caja...y no se si me vieron la cara, pero estos eran los únicos que tenían machos de 1/8 en San Juan....así que, o se los compraba a ellos o me quedaba colgado un par de meses hasta que le llegaran a otro... 



Tavo dijo:


> Veamos: Cuando hacés un agujero y luego rosca, te queda justo el lugar para el tornillo, y no cabe alguna otra cosa más... PEEEEEEEEEROOOO (atenti), se te olvida que además de la "mica" o aislante que va entre el semic y el disip también va una especie de arandela "especial" que cubre al tornillo, y de esta manera es imposible el contacto galvánico con el disipador...
> Fijate, desarmá una fuente de PC y fijate como aíslan... De la mejor manera!!! No hay otra! (mejor).
> Sinceramente, me parece "una croteada" hacer un agujero de 4mm  para poner un tornillo de apenas 3mm... Bah, gustos son gustos, diría Cacho.


Yo tengo unos "bujes" como estos de arriba, solo que el tubito es mas largo,




y son para poner por el lado de atrás, con arandela plana, goover, tuerca y "orejita" si conectás un TO-3.
El chiste de poner el plástico por delante para aislar sobre la oreja de un TO-220 es  peligroso, por que se ablandan con el calor y si le has puesto arandela de presión, se mandan un poco por el agujero...y chau a la "seguridad" de la aislación. Yo prefiero que el tornillos toque la cápsula del TO-220, donde puede asentar mejor, y que la carga se la banque el buje aislador por detrás del disipador, ya que tiene mayor superficie de contacto.
Claro, esto lo digo si tenés bujes aisladores buenos. Si solo conseguís esos ped***rros que tienen 1mm de base y 1/2mm de tubito...ponelo como quieras, que tarde o temprano van a fallar .

PD: Las fuentes de PC no son referencia de nada, por que el disipador está aislado sobre el PCB y no está conectado al chasis, y ni por lejos calientan lo que un chip clase AB puesto...a calentar...
​


----------



## ragaman

Tenia mis dias que no participaba por estos lugares, les comento que les tengo una versión de uno de mis amplificadores de realimentación en corriente, el cual pienso postear y compartir con la comunidad para que tengan la oportunidad de probar esta maravilla de topologia, pienso dejarle los modulos con sus pcb al igual que la fuente y su speaker enable, bueno antes de eso tengo que necear como postear el diseño , hay les dejo una foto del amplificador listo, solo falta organizar unos detalles de la fuente y listo.


----------



## Uro

Un salaudo a todos los integrantes de foros de eléctrónica.

Subo estas fotos como aporte para quienes puedan interesarse en estas locuras.


----------



## Helminto G.

en extremo interesante, lo que me gustaria un tutorial es de las cajs de esos parlantitos


----------



## Agucasta

Ver el archivo adjunto 49159
Realmente son dos ojos! Muy bueno!!! Felicitaciones! Qué tal suena?


----------



## Uro

Agggu, .  Gracias.  El sonido es excelente aunque mi oido no es muy fino, pero para mi gusto excelente! Ensayé varias posibilidades: 12 caras, buen sonido; 14 caras, no muy bueno; 18 caras, excelente; 22 caras, genial, sólo que es demasiado trabajo para el tamaño tan pequeño. Estos son de 18 caras (16 rombos y dos octágonos, las bases)


			
				Helminto dijo:
			
		

> lo que me gustaria un tutorial es de las cajs de esos parlantitos


.
Si es tu deseo, puedo preparar algunas instrucciones, pero sólo de la parte artesanal; el aspecto acústico, lo hago al tanteo. Si me gusta el resultado, pasa. Si no me gusta lo que oigo, lo abandono. El asunto es que tengo muchas cajas ya hechas, es una colección de jarrones que preparé hace un tiempo y las estoy reutilizando.



> Tema separado, para consultar sobre las cajas facetadas seguir este link: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-cajas-facetadas-parlantes-52599/#post461224


----------



## Helminto G.

si no gustan, lindo florero...
me agradaria


----------



## Luigiman

Que bien, parece que ganaste algún concurso, y si fue así, lo aplaudo.


----------



## zxeth

Muy buenos parlantes, me encanta la simetria y las cosas rectas. Fascinante


----------



## fas0

muy psicodelico esos parlantes.. la verdad que están buenos, me hacen acordar a unos faroles chinos hechos de papel... felicitaciones, buen trabajo.


----------



## DavidGuetta

Hola, primera vez que hago un post aceerca de audio, ya que siempre me ha tocado hacerlo en temas de RF. Les presento mi amplificador, el proceso de armado del kit en fotos etc. El sonido, bastante fuerte, el kit que compre valio para la plata que gaste por el, $3490 pesos chilenos, lo cual es bastante poco, funciono a la primera. Estoy bastante satisfecho por el armado y funcionamiento el kit.

El futuro de este ampli será para modular un transmisor de onda corta en Amplitud Modulada.

Dejo fotos adjuntas con el armado y soldadura.


----------



## zxeth

mumish13 dijo:


> Hola, primera vez que hago un post aceerca de audio, ya que siempre me ha tocado hacerlo en temas de RF. Les presento mi amplificador, el proceso de armado del kit en fotos etc. El sonido, bastante fuerte, el kit que compre valio para la plata que gaste por el, $3490 pesos chilenos, lo cual es bastante poco, funciono a la primera. Estoy bastante satisfecho por el armado y funcionamiento el kit.
> 
> El futuro de este ampli será para modular un transmisor de onda corta en Amplitud Modulada.
> 
> Dejo fotos adjuntas con el armado y soldadura.



No se si sabias, pero el tda2030 es intercambiable con el 2050, este tiene unos 10 watts mas, la verdad que un cañon el integrado, y muy prolijo tu trabajo. Felicitaciones

PD: Te recomiendo no pasarte nunca de los +-24v, osino te van a ir a buscar los de la cia a tu casa pensando que estas tirando misiles nucleares


----------



## nuk

Hola uff acabo terminar el amplificador pioneer 200 y su gabinete solo faltan algunos detalles pero ya lo e podido escuchar y es exelente bueno sin mas que decir aqui van las fotos comenten y para los interesados por Aqui




Saludos a todos nos vemos el martes .


----------



## ldf13

Saludos a todos los amigos del foro 
viendo los excelentes trabajos y montajes que han posteado solo me queda felicitarlos
por la creatividad e ingenio que demuestran.
 aqui les dejo dos de mis "reciclados", dos pequeños amplis, de modesta potencia (20 y 25 W por canal), pero que son los que utilizo "de diario", la mayoria de componentes a excepcion de los tr de salida  fueron reciclados de fuentes de pcs viejas y las fuentes son de pc modificadas para que den los ± 25 voltios necesarios para alimentarlos, no segui con este proyecto de las fuentes switching, ya que presentaron una particularidad o "defecto": al conectarlos a un DVD player y a un TV, le metian Ruido de video al TV, por lo que me desanimo y para los siguientes amplis segui usando las fuentes "normales" con el pesado trafo de siempre, aunque usandolos con un reproductor portatil mp3 suenan fabuloso para mi gusto, y lo mejor es el tamaño y peso.
esto fue realizado en mis ratos libres y ya tienen mas de 1 año en funcionamiento, el polvo
lo delata, je je, los desarme para limpiarlos un poco y asi aproveche para sacarles las fotos, 
de nuevo mis sinceras felicitaciones a todos los que han publicado sus trabajos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Buenas!
Luego de un tiempito sin hacer mucho, acá les traigo el ultimo engendro que he armado. Es un amplificador estéreo hecho con el esquema del P3A de ESP. Tiene agregados un control de velocidad de para el "cooler", que en este caso es verdaderamente necesario ya que el ampli no tiene un buen mecanismo de ventilación...aún cuando los disipadores son grandes . También cuenta con un retardo de conexión+proteccion de DC+desconexión rápida al apagar...todo esto para los parlantes, y basado en el µPC1237...que sinceramente me ha sorprendido lo bien que funka y lo simple que es de montar (luego voy a subir el esquema+PCB, que es el del datasheet con algunos agregados).
Por ultimo, tiene la posibilidad de operar en modo BTL (para eso es la llave que se vé atras a la derecha)..y esto es por que lo voy a usar para excitar el subwoofer de casa (al fin!!!!...luego de un año!!!)
En verdad, ahora tengo que ensayarlo con el osciloscopio, por que todo suelto...anda OK, y en conjunto nada agarra fuego , así que se supone que funciona, pero como recién termino de armarlo...esta tarde voy a trabajar en eso.

Si parece que todo está apretado......no parece, es que lo está, pero como tengo serias restricciones de espacio donde va puesto este ampli, me tuve que complicar bastante para no exceder los 100mm de altura (de abajo de las patas a la parte mas alta), así que por eso es que en el montaje preliminar de las chapas se puede ver un "enrriedo" importante. A esto solo le falta ponerle la tapa, pero como todavía no la pinto y tengo que ajustar el crossover para la reproducción de subgraves...todavía queda un tiempo hasta que esté 100% en operación.




















Bueno....espero que les guste.
Saludos!


----------



## cejas99

ezavalla dijo:


> Buenas!
> Luego de un tiempito sin hacer mucho, acá les traigo el ultimo engendro que he armado. Es un amplificador estéreo hecho con el esquema del P3A de ESP. Tiene agregados un control de velocidad de para el "cooler", que en este caso es verdaderamente necesario ya que el ampli no tiene un buen mecanismo de ventilación...aún cuando los disipadores son grandes . También cuenta con un retardo de conexión+proteccion de DC+desconexión rápida al apagar...todo esto para los parlantes, y basado en el µPC1237...que sinceramente me ha sorprendido lo bien que funka y lo simple que es de montar (luego voy a subir el esquema+PCB, que es el del datasheet con algunos agregados).
> Por ultimo, tiene la posibilidad de operar en modo BTL (para eso es la llave que se vé atras a la derecha)..y esto es por que lo voy a usar para excitar el subwoofer de casa (al fin!!!!...luego de un año!!!)
> En verdad, ahora tengo que ensayarlo con el osciloscopio, por que todo suelto...anda OK, y en conjunto nada agarra fuego , así que se supone que funciona, pero como recién termino de armarlo...esta tarde voy a trabajar en eso.
> 
> Si parece que todo está apretado......no parece, es que lo está, pero como tengo serias restricciones de espacio donde va puesto este ampli, me tuve que complicar bastante para no exceder los 100mm de altura (de abajo de las patas a la parte mas alta), así que por eso es que en el montaje preliminar de las chapas se puede ver un "enrriedo" importante. A esto solo le falta ponerle la tapa, pero como todavía no la pinto y tengo que ajustar el crossover para la reproducción de subgraves...todavía queda un tiempo hasta que esté 100% en operación.
> 
> 
> Bueno....espero que les guste.
> Saludos!



Espectacular Eduardo !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Debe sonar bárbaro, muy bonito ese frente, felicitaciones.

Saludos


----------



## angel36

que buen trabajo.........en verdad........

Felicitaciones!!!


----------



## rash

muy bueno Ezavalla... te quedo todo estupendo.... me gusto mucho el gabinete donde lo alojaste... yo colocaría un vumetro con led azules de 3mm en el frontal....  (por decir algo )....
que lo disfrutes....
saludos


----------



## tatajara

Le verdad que me  jaja muy buen montaje ezavalla 
Espero que lo disfrutes 
Un saludo
edit: gracias a nuck por el diagrama del pioneer


----------



## Agucasta

Excelente Eduardo! Está re prolijo, me encanta cómo están dispuestas las etapas y la fuente. El espacio justo y necesario. Felicitaciones. 

Una pregunta, el subwoofer que vas a usar, va a estar en BTL? o tenés 2 subwoofer?
Muy bueno!!

Saludos!


----------



## Lord Chango

Felicitaciones Ezavalla! Buenisimo ampli y terminacion envidiable!

Una pregunta, ese "envoltorio" de cobre del trafo, lo haces vos? Es para blindarlo??

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno! Muchas gracias por los comentarios!
@cejas: Yo supongo que va a sonar bien por que todavía no lo pruebo...solo le ajustado la polarización estática...y se mantiene estable, así que por ahí va bien. Ya mas tarde lo pruebo con el osciloscopio y luego con sonido.

@rash: La verdad es que no queda espacio para nada. Esta etapa la diseñé sin vúmetro por que es solo una "potencia" para un subwoofer, así que el vúmetro no se justificaba... (seguro que luego me va a hacer falta usarlo  )

@Agucasta: Tengo un solo subwoofer (el del tema ese que escribí hace tiempo), así que va a operar en BTL.

@Lord Chango: El "envoltorio" de cobre es una pantalla electrostática para proteger al ampli de interferencias. Y sip, la hice yo con una chapa de cobre muuuuy delgada que había comprado hace muchos años (ven que bueno es ver Utilísima?)


----------



## Fogonazo

ezavalla dijo:


> ....Bueno....espero que les guste.
> Saludos!



En realidad, no me gusto, me encantó. 

En una situación similar (Terminar con un proyecto) mi esposa me hubiera alentado con una de sis frases mas logradas: _*"! Al fin terminaste algo ¡"*_


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Muchas gracias, Fogo!



Fogonazo dijo:


> En una situación similar (Terminar con un proyecto) mi esposa me hubiera alentado con una de sis frases mas logradas: _*"! Al fin terminaste algo ¡"*_


 
Bueno, no es para quejarse! La mía ya tiró onda con la pregunta: _*Y donde pensás meter ese otro cachivache?*_


----------



## Fogonazo

ezavalla dijo:


> Muchas gracias, Fogo!
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno, no es para quejarse! La mía ya tiró onda con la pregunta: _*Y donde pensás meter ese otro cachivache?*_



Misma frase traducida a distinta esposa: _*¿ Y donde pensás meter eso ?*_


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Jajajaja!!! QUe cosa! Parecen cortadas con la misma tijera!


----------



## Uro

Ezavalla, yo me sumo a la procesión. Fellicitación, felicitación. Aunque no entiendo nada!


----------



## zxeth

Un genio ezavella, hermoso tu ampli, el bocado de la entrada domiciliaria con que lo hicistes?, yo todabia no se como hacerle bocados a la chapa sin usar caladora o una prensa o balancin (no tengo hoja de sierra ni un balancin disponible, solo el que arme para el cole )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

arteayudas dijo:
			
		

> Ezavalla, yo me sumo a la procesión. Fellicitación, felicitación. Aunque no entiendo nada!


Muchas gracias, arte!
Te cuento que estuve mirando tus "rumberos"...y están muy buenos!!!! SI fueran un poco mas grandes las fotos podría apreciarlas mejor, pero están muy bellos esos muñecos que forman el amplificador! (la verdad...hay que tener ingenio para hacer eso, eh?..tu veta artística es muy notoria )



zxeth dijo:


> ...el bocado de la entrada domiciliaria con que lo hicistes?, yo todabia no se como hacerle bocados a la chapa sin usar caladora o una prensa o balancin (no tengo hoja de sierra ni un balancin disponible, solo el que arme para el cole )


Por que te complicás la vida?
El "bocado" ese lo hice con un minitorno Black&Decker que tengo, con hojas de corte reforzadas con fibra de vidrio. Y con lo mismo hice el hueco del cooler, solo que hay que tener maña para cortar en círculo con el monitorno a 45º, pero con paciencia y con saliva....


----------



## zxeth

el minitorno lo tengo, lo que no tengo son las hojas de corte


----------



## Fogonazo

zxeth dijo:


> Un genio ezavella, hermoso tu ampli, el bocado de la entrada domiciliaria con que lo hicistes?, yo todabia no se como hacerle bocados a la chapa sin usar caladora o una prensa o balancin (no tengo hoja de sierra ni un balancin disponible, solo el que arme para el cole )



Haciendo un poco de Off Topic.

Creo que en algunos caso hay que dejarle paso a la alta tecnología, hace unos meses tenía que cortar una piezas de chapa de acero DD 2,00 mm de espesor aproximadamente (100 piezas) ´con una forma bastante rebuscada y varias perforaciones. (Un tamaño de (Aproximadamente) 40 * 90mm.
Estuve averiguando por corte láser, plasma y chorro de agua y por precio me decidía por el corte láser, resumiendo, cada pieza me salió unos U$ 1,20 incluyendo el material, me quedó una terminación impecable que apenas hubo que limpiar/retocar, este precio no justificaba ni salir a comprar la chapa DD.
También aclaro que nunca probé este sistema de corte con otros metales como aluminio, pero creo que por el costo y calidad de terminación se podría probar.

La gente que se dedica a esto admite casi cualquier cosa como muestra/plano para realizar el corte, puede ser diseño Autocad, archivos JPG, BMP, copiado de originales, y muchos Etc.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Eso es lo bueno de vivr en la Vía Láctea .

Acá en San Juan - hasta donde averigué - hay una sola gente que corta con láser, pero la potencia que tiene es para cortar piezas para aeromodelos (tipo madera balsa y esas cosas), te cobran por el tiempo que esté encendido el láser (ni me imagino para cortar acero ) y solo reciben Autocad ...ergo, es poco viable.
Ahora me han contado de una empresa grande que corta con láser lo que le llevés, pero todavía no la encuentro .


----------



## Helminto G.

un placer saber de tus creaciones ezavalla, se ve un poco enredado pero muy ordenado, apretado no lo creo, he visto cosas peores, muy prolijo como es tu estilo


----------



## zxeth

Fogonazo dijo:


> Haciendo un poco de Off Topic.
> 
> Creo que en algunos caso hay que dejarle paso a la alta tecnología, hace unos meses tenía que cortar una piezas de chapa de acero DD 2,00 mm de espesor aproximadamente (100 piezas) ´con una forma bastante rebuscada y varias perforaciones. (Un tamaño de (Aproximadamente) 40 * 90mm.
> Estuve averiguando por corte láser, plasma y chorro de agua y por precio me decidía por el corte láser, resumiendo, cada pieza me salió unos U$ 1,20 incluyendo el material, me quedó una terminación impecable que apenas hubo que limpiar/retocar, este precio no justificaba ni salir a comprar la chapa DD.
> También aclaro que nunca probé este sistema de corte con otros metales como aluminio, pero creo que por el costo y calidad de terminación se podría probar.
> 
> La gente que se dedica a esto admite casi cualquier cosa como muestra/plano para realizar el corte, puede ser diseño Autocad, archivos JPG, BMP, copiado de originales, y muchos Etc.




No es mala idea el corte laser, el tema es que sin auto y en colectivo no te da muchas ganas jajaja. La otra que recien me acuerdo, hace 3 meses compre un plasma, pero deja fea terminacion, igual talvez no sea mala idea . Muchas gracias


----------



## Tavo

Muy buen montaje Eduardo!! Te quedó muy bien, me encanta la Marca "Pollo X" jejeje, genial! (misma marca que el ampli de viola de tu hijo! )

El único detalle que se ve medio _feíto_ (es una opinión personal, no perseguirse) son las placas donde armaste los amplificadores, parecen raras tan oscuras...

Desde que descubrí las placas de Fibra, de ahora en más hago todo en este tipo de placa, me gusta mucho más, le da un aspecto más profesional y bonito. (acaso las tuyas son de fibra, más oscuras? )

Está bueno el detalle de la aislación del trafo con la "cinta" de cobre a GND... 

Buen montaje!! 

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> Muy buen montaje Eduardo!! Te quedó muy bien, me encanta la Marca "Pollo X" jejeje, genial! (misma marca que el ampli de viola de tu hijo! )


"PolloX" es el sobrenombre de mi hijo .
La historia es larga, pero cuando era un bebé le decían pollito...hasta que mi hermana un día le dijo pollo y ahí se le quedó pegado. Luego, de tanto ver Alejo y Valentina se hizo medio fan de Carlito*x* y de ahí le agregó la *X *a su apodo quedando en *Pollox*, y le pusimos la X mayúscula para que se vea mejor 



Tavo dijo:


> El único detalle que se ve medio _feíto_ (es una opinión personal, no perseguirse) son las placas donde armaste los amplificadores, parecen raras tan oscuras...
> Desde que descubrí las placas de Fibra, de ahora en más hago todo en este tipo de placa, me gusta mucho más, le da un aspecto más profesional y bonito. (acaso las tuyas son de fibra, más oscuras? )


No es que se vea _*feito*_...es que lo es . Esa placas deben tener como 25 años, y estaban ahí guardadas juntando tierra...así que las usé (pero el impreso no lo diseñé yo, sino un amigo), como ya no me queda de ese material hasta ahí llegó


----------



## zxeth

Jajjajajaja yo al balancin que hice para el cole le ibamos a poner PolloX jajaja, nos decidimos por pochocleitor 2000


----------



## Tacatomon

ezavalla dijo:


> Buenas!...



Que lindo montaje te armaste EZ!. Ordenado y limpio. Sello de la casa  .
Cuando tenga chance, si no es mucha molestia, paso a visitarlo para oír el sistema completo!!! 

Saludos!


----------



## crazysound

Muy bueno ezavalla ,me encantó el gabinete.

Es fácil de conseguir el upc1237? qué le has agregado?

Saludos....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

crazysound dijo:


> Es fácil de conseguir el upc1237? qué le has agregado?


Acá se consigue fácil y barato...entre U$S1 el chino y U$S3.5 el japonés, pero los dos andan iguales (los he probado) así que no se la diferencia...  
Y le he agregado un transistor para manejar el relay y un par de diodos, uno de protección y otro para el corte por ausencia de AC...solo eso.

*EDITO:*
Bueno, probé el ampli con el generador de señales y el osciloscopio y anda PASTILLA! tanto en modo estéreo como BTL. Solo me queda reajustar el punto de disparo del cooler por que los diodos que usé de sensores son diferentes del que usé para el ajuste inicial...así que a laburar otro poco más...


----------



## Ratmayor

crazysound dijo:


> Es fácil de conseguir el upc1237? qué le has agregado?


Aquí si, pero es super caro 

Felicidades maestro EZ, es un trabajo muy impecable...


----------



## Quercus

Muy buen trabajo ezaballa, tengo curiosidad por el protector que has puesto.


  Ya me esta dando envidia, haber si consigo la chapa de aluminio del frontal, termino el mio y paso fotos.

  saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

quercus10 dijo:


> tengo curiosidad por el protector que has puesto.


Lo acabo de subir acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/protector-parlantes-upc1237-52784/#post463196


----------



## Juan Jose

MUY buen montaje Eduardo!!!!. 
Felicitaciones y muy buena elección de diseño para un subwoofer. 

Ya estuve mirando el protector y está completisimo, muy buen aporte.!!

PD: Las placas de pertinax oscuro eran muy utilizadas en electrónica en la década del 80 y 90. Yo tambien conservaba algunas 

No te preocupes que tengo también algunos circuitos en mi poder con esas placas y SI, no son tan lindas como las de fibra!! pero andan bien che.

Nuevamente felicitaciones por tu proyecto finalizado y siempre lo digo, 

saludos y suerte

PD1: ese tipo de gabinetes es lo que llamo EL GABINETE PARA AMPLIFICADOR DE AUDIO. 


Juan José.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

JJ:
Muchas gracias por tus comentarios!
Y la verdad es que hago los gabinetes así por que me encanta esa terminación....es RETRO - RETRO  



			
				Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> No te preocupes que tengo también algunos circuitos en mi poder con esas placas y SI, no son tan lindas como las de fibra!! pero andan bien che.


 Eso! Andan bien...que es lo que importa. Y normalmente no uso fibra de vidrio por que me voy a la quiebra con el gasto en mechas de 1mm y de 0.8mm...la fibra las hace pelota!!! En la ultima plaqueta que hice de fibra me comí una mecha de 1mm (que ya estaba medio gastada) y dejé una de 0.8 NUEVA lista para el cementerio luego de los proximos 10 agujeros


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> Y normalmente no uso fibra de vidrio por que me voy a la quiebra con el gasto en mechas de 1mm y de 0.8mm...*la fibra las hace pelota!!!* En la ultima plaqueta que hice de fibra me comí una mecha de 1mm (que ya estaba medio gastada) y dejé una de 0.8 *NUEVA lista para el cementerio luego de los proximos 10 agujeros*



Che, estás seguro que NO te están vendiendo mechas de aluminio??? 

A mi NO me pasa lo mismo! Las mechas me duran igual que con cualquier otro material!
Yo siempre uso mecha de 1mm, nunca menos. Y para algunos pines gruesos uso mecha de 1.25mm...

Las mechas mías son made in Germany.

Saludos.


----------



## Agucasta

A mí me dio muy buen resultado dejar de gastar plata en mechas que no duran nada, y usar el mini torno casero hecho con un motor de 12 V de equipo de caset, con una jeringa en la punta, como el que hizo mandrake (creo que era él). Las jeringas cuestan 40 centavos, y con una hacés aproximadamente 50 agujeros, hasta que se le gasta un poco el filo. Es mucho más prolijo que las mechas, lo unico malo es que son de 0.8mm, y no de 1mm. Pero queda muy prolijo..

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> A mi NO me pasa lo mismo! Las mechas me duran igual que con cualquier otro material!


Sos el primero es veo que dice eso  
Las mechas que venden acá, en pertinax son eternas, pero en fibra de vidrio no duran ni 200 agujeros...



Tavo dijo:


> Las mechas mías son made in Germany.


Las mías son de donde se consigan


----------



## Cacho

Muy lindo ampli, EZ. Felicitaciones.

@Tavo: Te cambio mis mechas por las tuyas, si esas sobreviven a la fibra 
La verdad, es raro lo que comentás, la fibra es muy abrasiva. El pertinax es muchísimo más amable a la hora de agujerearlo.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Cacho dijo:


> Muy lindo ampli, EZ. Felicitaciones.


Gracias Cacho!
Ahora lo está probando mi hijo (así sin la tapa ) con el DVD del recital de Metallica en Mexico...y me tuve que salir por que VIBRABA TODO...pero MAAAL...hasta la puerta de calle temblaba  .
En fin...me parece que me fui de mambo al llevarlo hasta 20Hz ..

Ahora tengo que ver de donde viene el zumbido maldito que ha aparecido en el sub...afortunadamente no es muy alto...pero j0de lo mismo...


----------



## tatajara

ezavalla dijo:


> Gracias Cacho!
> Ahora lo está probando mi hijo (así sin la tapa ) con el DVD del recital de Metallica en Mexico...y me tuve que salir por que VIBRABA TODO...pero MAAAL...hasta la puerta de calle temblaba  .
> En fin...me parece que me fui de mambo al llevarlo hasta 20Hz ..



jajaja eso es lindo cuando tiembla todo jeje
Espero una foto del equipo en marcha, ósea todo conectado

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

ezaballa eestas seguro que ese sumbido no es el que te dejo en los oidos el estruendo? je je


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Helminto G. dijo:


> ezaballa eestas seguro que ese sumbido no es el que te dejo en los oidos el estruendo? je je


JUA! No...ya lo encontré , es un lazo de masa del otro amplificador al que nunca le puse el loop-breaker  .
Tengo que abrirlo para cambiar el selector de entradas por uno con relays, por que la llave conmutadora llegó al final de su muy breve vida útil, así que cuando cambie eso le arreglo las masas...


----------



## ragaman

De nuevo aquí mostrando mis pequeños trabajos de una de mis lineas de desarrollo, esta vez unos de mis amplificadores de realimentacion en corriente con mejoras a las versiones anteriores, que han dado como resultado un sonido realmente bueno para no decir increíble, un amplificador sumamente lineal en todo el rango auditivo, los brillos suenan muy bien y los bajos son impactantes, la distorcion armónica es muy pero muy baja y no se ha abusado del factor de realimentacion, aunque lo implemente con resistencias de carbón su sonido es muy bueno y eso que solo es un modelo de prueba para una versión final.  de todas formas me quito el sombrero ante la calidad de sonido de este pequeño amplificador, siempre se puede llegar a diseñar algo muy bueno mientras se tenga paciencia y dedicacion (fueron muchas horas en la protoboard).

espero les guste las imagines y sigo en deuda con ustedes para regalarle una version mini de este amplificador para que degusten un amplificador cfa.



ezavalla dijo:


> JUA! No...ya lo encontré , es un lazo de masa del otro amplificador al que nunca le puse el loop-breaker  .
> Tengo que abrirlo para cambiar el selector de entradas por uno con relays, por que la llave conmutadora llegó al final de su muy breve vida útil, así que cuando cambie eso le arreglo las masas...



jajajajajaj ezavalla la sacas de home run !! con esa frase. la velocidad de la palabra.


----------



## crimson

Excelente ragaman, te quedó muy bonito. Nunca experimenté con amplificadores realimentados en corriente, si decís que suenan mejor, será cuestión de ir probando... Saludos C


----------



## tatajara

Hola a todos 
Les traigo uno de mis últimos proyectos, el ampli con tda7377 de mariano mnicolau, pero no le hice el pre con control de tonos 
Saludos a todos


----------



## Luigiman

Muy Bien, luce como un amplificador de 100W con transistores 5200 ¿será?. tengo curiosidad por el diagrama...


----------



## YALONIO

leaseba dijo:


> me olvidaba. Hace 1 año atras tambien tenia echo este con un stk4142...funcionana y se escuchaba muy lindo el loco! Pero un dia sin querer hice un corto y se quemo el integrado  Jaja!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpuamvwiz98



hola que tal, queria saber en que esqema te basaste para hacer el amplificador con el stk4142ii, de antemano gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Luigiman dijo:


> Muy Bien, luce como un amplificador de 100W con transistores 5200 ¿será?. tengo curiosidad por el diagrama...


  


			
				tatajara dijo:
			
		

> Les traigo uno de mis últimos proyectos, *el ampli con tda7377 de mariano mnicolau*



Digo...que tal si probás de leer los mensajes antes de prguntar?


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> Digo...que tal si probás de leer los mensajes antes de prguntar?



Te equivocaste Eduardo.... Él quizá se refirió a _este post_, porque tiene más pinta de serlo.

De paso, aclaro que tampoco lo leí, pero por las imágenes se deduce eso.


----------



## tatajara

jajaja esas letras son mentira, el ampli es de 10000000w por 2 canales
Naaaa mentira, broma es el ampli de mariano y no se puede poner al palo porque rompes todo jajajja
Saludos


----------



## Edu-D

Este es mi primer amplificador que hice de 300W antes de graduarme en el cole estubo un poco dificil pero lo hice desde el mueble, la alfombrada y amplificacion.

Funciona de maravillas y la he trabajado a cargas de 2 ohmios


----------



## Agucasta

Buenísimo EDHB! está genial. El tapizado te quedó muy prolijo. Ahora, la tapa de aluminio, estaría muy bueno que la pintes de negro (mi opinión jeje) para que disimule más todo tipo de imperfección. Y con serigrafía blanca las inscripciones de Volumen, etc etc..

PD: ¿Qué parlante/s usás?


----------



## Edu-D

Agucasta dijo:


> Buenísimo EDHB! está genial. El tapizado te quedó muy prolijo. Ahora, la tapa de aluminio, estaría muy bueno que la pintes de negro (mi opinión jeje) para que disimule más todo tipo de imperfección. Y con serigrafía blanca las inscripciones de Volumen, etc etc..
> 
> PD: ¿Qué parlante/s usás?


La verdad no se nada de serigrafia ni como hacerlas por eso esta asi... Ya va a cumplir 4 años la hago trabajar con una turbo de 2 parlantes de 600w o tambien con una caja de parlante de 12 de 500w y no tenia pensado hacerle ningun cambio por ahora...
Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Bueno, qué humor. Era sólo un comentario. Saludos, y espero que siga funcionando de maravillas. Perdón si te molestó mi comentario.

Saludos.


----------



## Edu-D

Agucasta dijo:


> Bueno, qué humor. Era sólo un comentario. Saludos, y espero que siga funcionando de maravillas. Perdón si te molestó mi comentario.
> 
> Saludos.


No por nada y gracias por el comentario...
Espero que todos sigan adelante con sus amplificadores
Saludos


----------



## elperros

EDHB no tuviste problemas con interferencias de ningún tipo, te pregunto porque el gabinete es de madera y por lo general recomiendan ponerlos en gabinetes de metal. Bueno en fin muy buen amplificador, espero que siga generando magia como hasta ahora.


----------



## Luigiman

Imagino tu alegría cuando lo que diseñaste y armaste te funcionó como esperabas. muchos de nosotros sentimos lo mismo y te felicitamos. Adelante...!


----------



## Edu-D

elperros dijo:


> EDHB no tuviste problemas con interferencias de ningún tipo, te pregunto porque el gabinete es de madera y por lo general recomiendan ponerlos en gabinetes de metal. Bueno en fin muy buen amplificador, espero que siga generando magia como hasta ahora.



Las tapas de alumino van a tierra y ahi esta la placa de la ecualizacion por suerte no tengo interferencia creo que en mi opinion no le afecta nada a la amplificacion porque el gabinete es de madera ya que no tiene interferencia como en gabinetes de metal que deben ir a tierra si estoy mal corrijanmen...



Luigiman dijo:


> Imagino tu alegría cuando lo que diseñaste y armaste te funcionó como esperabas. muchos de nosotros sentimos lo mismo y te felicitamos. Adelante...!



Gracias y Si fue una gran alegria porque fue mi primer proyecto y le tengo mucho cariño al amplificador...

Saludos


----------



## LuigiDJ

Hola a todos

Este es un amplificador de 50 watts a 8Ω de la Silicon Chips de Australia, lo monte para un compañero de oficina que necesitaba uno para su casa. Originalmente venia con transistores tip3055 y 2955, pero se le coloco 2sc5200 y 2sa1943. Tiene buen sonido, bajos solidos y detalle en la voz, los brillos no se notan tan buenos con los tweeter piezos que tengo, pero se deja escuchar...
Se alimenta con +/-45Vdc, tiene 4 condensadores de 4700µF/50V, del lado positivo saque hacia 2 resistencias de 68Ω+47Ω a 5 watts y hacia un lm7812 para alimentar el ventilador posterior, asi le llegan solo 24 voltios al regulador.
No tiene pre, solo 2 potenciometros como control de volumen, la señal viene desde la salida de audio de un computador, que tiene suficiente nivel para llevarlo al maximo. 
Lo estoy probando ahora, pero lo tengo que entregar a la noche, me dara tristeza verlo partir ... me estan dando ganas de montar uno para mi 

Saludos


----------



## rash

LuigiDJ buen montaje.... tiene buena pinta ese amplificador.... enhorabuena


----------



## Pride

Bueno, he decidido arreglar mi amplificador para guitarra y bajo. Bueno, aunque aún no he comprado mi bocina para el bajo pero la de la guitarra ya está, me salio mas o menos como en unos 30 Dolares todo. Usé el tda8571j. y la verdad anda de lujo aunque no le puse control de volumen ya que eso lo controlo con la pedalera.

Nota : este amplificador lo alimenté con la linea de 12V de una fuente de computadora de 400 W de potencia.


----------



## Gerson strauss

Que buen trabajo Pride, felicitaciones!!!


----------



## Pride

Aqui hay una vista por dentro


----------



## Electronec

Muy original esos tubos azules. Enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## Agucasta

Realmente muy original.. Te felicito. Me gustó mucho el combo.

Saludos


----------



## Pride

los tubos azules son tubos pvc de 1/2 pulgada, y los pinte de color azul metalice


----------



## KarLos!

Yo pensaba que eran tubos de cobre jaja


----------



## juanchilp

si eran tubos de cobre le hubiera salido mas caro los tubos que el amplificador y los parlantes que hizo jaja


----------



## Tavo

Yo pensé que eran Caños de Thermofusión... son muy similares...


----------



## Luigiman

LuigiDJ dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Este es un amplificador de 50 watts a 8Ω de la Silicon Chips de Australia, lo monte para un compañero de oficina que necesitaba uno para su casa. Originalmente venia con transistores tip3055 y 2955, pero se le coloco 2sc5200 y 2sa1943. Tiene buen sonido, bajos solidos y detalle en la voz, los brillos no se notan tan buenos con los tweeter piezos que tengo, pero se deja escuchar...
> Se alimenta con +/-45Vdc, tiene 4 condensadores de 4700µF/50V, del lado positivo saque hacia 2 resistencias de 68Ω+47Ω a 5 watts y hacia un lm7812 para alimentar el ventilador posterior, asi le llegan solo 24 voltios al regulador.
> No tiene pre, solo 2 potenciometros como control de volumen, la señal viene desde la salida de audio de un computador, que tiene suficiente nivel para llevarlo al maximo.
> Lo estoy probando ahora, pero lo tengo que entregar a la noche, me dara tristeza verlo partir ... me estan dando ganas de montar uno para mi
> 
> Saludos


La verdad es que los tweeter piezo son para salir del paso, y por cada woofer hay que poner verios tweeters en la misma caja. Tu amplificador parece de mas potencia aunque el transformador si indica que es para la potencia que mencionas. A veses los preamplificadores solo son necesarios cuando se tienen varias fuentes de sonido.


----------



## rash

... una idea muy interesante....

saludos


----------



## Pride

Gracias que bueno que les haya gustado, el parlante ya le podre uno de bajo y otro mas grande porque se mira desproporcionado.


----------



## Agucasta

Jajaja, es cierto.. parece desproporcionado.. Igual, no es para desanimarte, pero con un parlante de bajo y más grande, vas a necesitar un recinto sellado, y que no vibre tanto (tengo miedo que cuando vibre, se mueva todo el equipo, como si estuviera "caminando" jaja) pero se vé muy lindo y original lo de los caños 

Saludos!!

PD: ¿Dónde queda López Prado?


----------



## arg

Bueno me integro ala lista de los amplificadores hechos en casa.

Pero mas que hecho, este ampli lo eh recuperado pues tiene una promedio de 12 a 13 años que esta tirado, incluida una inundacion (osea que quedo como una semana bajo el agua) y pues no lo deje que se fuera ala basura.

Este era un minicomponente de la marca sharp, supongo yo de los que salieron hace como 15 años.

pues decidi recortar el modulo amplificador consta de un STK 4172II (original) y cambiar algunos componentes que se oxidaron por estar bajo el agua, entre ellas las patitas del stk que algunas ya ni existian.

http://img576.imageshack.us/i/97800570.jpg/

Tuve que abrir el stk para cambiar las patitas y poder soldarlas, ya que estas estaban desechas por el oxido.

http://img543.imageshack.us/i/28535545.jpg/

Y despues hacerle su respectiva cajita y montarlo.

http://img715.imageshack.us/i/12401363.jpg/

http://img861.imageshack.us/i/42750830.jpg/

http://img830.imageshack.us/i/73763810.jpg/

Aqui terminado.

http://img707.imageshack.us/i/43123941.jpg/

Ya solo me falta hacerle un protector de parlantes y control de tonos.


Aprovechando ya este post, tengo reciclado los siguientes STKS sacados de equipos que nunca se quemaron por lo tanto son originales, los quiero armar pero no eh encontrado diagrama aqui en el foro

STK402-040
STK402-071
Supongo que estos con el datasheet es mas que suficiente para armalos, son de poca potencia.

STK4182II
Este es el mismo que el stk4172II con 10W mas de potencia el mismo diagrama aplica.


Perooo no encuentro el datasheet de este STK407-090E o no eh buscado bien, pero no eh dado con el. algun diagrama para este?.


Y apenas estoy terminando 1 par de ampli transistorizado, ya casi los tengo listo, solo que aqui donde vivo me cuesta conseguir resistencias de precision de 1%, no se donde conseguirlas.

Ya que el ampli lleva de este tipo de resistencias de tolerancia 1%, que sucedueria si le meto la comun de 5%

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Info de los IC´s descontinuados por parte de Sanyo Semi puedes buscarlos acá. He encontrado varios IC´s que no aparecen con el buscador.
Y por las resistencias metal film, no pasa nada. Realmente las de 5% comunes van bien.

Saludos!


----------



## fas0

arg dijo:


> Perooo no encuentro el datasheet de este STK407-090E o no eh buscado bien, pero no eh dado con el. algun diagrama para este?.



http://www.electronshik.ru/pdf/SAN/STK402-090.pdf

ahi hay algo, no es mucho.. pero bueno.


----------



## Luigiman

Mira si te sirve este pertenece a la familia stk407-000


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl

Helminto G. dijo:


> un amigo me trajo un amplificador (chafa) con un supuesto problema que nunca se presento al hacer pruebas, lo dejo por unos dias en el taller sin tener en cuenta que en mis manos podia convertirse en otra cosa, y con la ociosidad que tenia lo meti en un gabinete de fuente de pc, que es un cuarto del espacio que requeria antes aqui las fotos:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47997



Son los amplis de cierto kit para estudiantes! me sorprende quepan en una fuente de pc! Entonces metere un TDA adentro!!! al fin tengo una caja de fuente.


----------



## Helminto G.

pues un tda hasta le sobra, efectivamente es de oli kits y aun sobro espacio como para un pre pequeño


----------



## palomo

Buenas tardes amigos del foro, le traigo fotos de mi ultimo bebe me tarde un poco ya que el trabajo me tenia corto de tiempo, les cuento este amplificador para los conosedores sabran ya cual es, y para los que no sepan es de siliconchips posteado aqui en el foro, cuenta con retardador de conexion de bocinas aporte hecho por Oscar Monsalvo, y como preamplificador este de Rood-Elliot al cual se le quito unicamente el control de balance asi que por favor no me pidan el PCB de este pre ya que soy envidioso y no lo voy a compartir. 

Este pequeñin va a trabajar en mi sonido con 4 bocinas de 15" y ya paso la prueba comportandose muy bien, el calentamiento no es execivo aun cuando lo estoy alimentando con +-78V, el frente aun no esta totalmente terminado le falta su vumetro que ya esta en construccion asi que este sabado hace su debut en un evento. 

Haaa las criticas son bienvenidas


----------



## Tacatomon

Palomo, Ladronde los Condendos? XD XD XD. Naaa, En serio, donde los conseguiste? Son nacionales?

Que buen amplificador te armaste. Sin duda ese SiliconChip ha de sonar con calidad y una potencia decente!

Saludos!


----------



## palomo

No son nacionales la verdad los compre en el centro del D.F. en Republica del Salvador cuando los vi me dije "yo los quiero" solo que tuve que desenvolsar 30U$S por cada uno. pero valio la pena el gasto, me dijeron que son alemanes aun no busco informacíón de ellos, el ampli tiene buena calidad tenia el de 300 de Luciperrro y en un mano a mano con el mismo voltaje este le gano en calidad en cuanto a potencia segun la mediciones (muy vagas y poco precisas) anda rascandole los 400w, el de luci ya paso a otro dueño hoy lo vi partir, asi que lo recomiendo para sonido solo que en medios ya que para bajos no llena (al menos a mis selenium 1000 no). 

Asi que si se quieren armar uno ya saben que si funciona (lo digo porque ay algunos que todavia dudan).

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

De verdad que se ve linda la placa del ampli. Concuerdo que para frecuencias medias o agudas este amplificador es ideal. Enhorabuena por tu éxito!

Saludos

PS: Pues, tu pagaste bien por esos condensos, yo pagué $28USD por 10,000uF@100V Rubycon.


----------



## rash

palomo te pasaste con ese montaje.....enhorabuena con el amplificador y esperamos fotos cuando lo tengas terminado..

saludos


----------



## Luigiman

Disculpa la elemental pregunta: ¿El retardador es para encendido o conexion de parlantes?.
El amplificador esta prolijo, bien terminado y lo de la potencia, eso depende para que circunstancia se va a usar pues los bajos a veces son suficientes y sobran en ciertos casos.
Felicitaciones.


----------



## palomo

Gracias Rash solo falta el vumetro ya esta el espacio listo donde va ir montado asi que la siguiente foto sera con este puesto, es lo unico que le falta.

Luigiman el retardador es para la conexion de parlantes ya que sin el los conos terminarian volando y no faltaria el que dijera que vio un par de ovnis, y para bajos estoy ocupando la master con inyectores (si se que esta mal empleado la palabra inyectores), en mi caso como es un sonido movil y muchos eventos son al aire este ampli no cumpliria el trabajo ocupandolos en frecuencia bajas, esta destinado para medios.

Saludos.


----------



## Luigiman

Claro.. al aire libre siempre falta..y ¡adelante!.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

palomo dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos del foro, le traigo fotos de mi ultimo bebe me tarde un poco ya que el trabajo me tenia corto de tiempo, les cuento este amplificador para los conosedores sabran ya cual es, y para los que no sepan es de siliconchips posteado aqui en el foro, cuenta con retardador de conexion de bocinas aporte hecho por Oscar Monsalvo, y como preamplificador este de Rood-Elliot al cual se le quito unicamente el control de balance asi que por favor no me pidan el PCB de este pre ya que soy envidioso y no lo voy a compartir.
> 
> Este pequeñin va a trabajar en mi sonido con 4 bocinas de 15" y ya paso la prueba comportandose muy bien, el calentamiento no es execivo aun cuando lo estoy alimentando con +-78V, el frente aun no esta totalmente terminado le falta su vumetro que ya esta en construccion asi que este sabado hace su debut en un evento.
> 
> Haaa las criticas son bienvenidas



Exelente trabajo palomo, felicitaciones , espero ver fotos de como te quedó el master.

Saludos


----------



## palomo

Gracias Oscar el master se encuentra en el rack y para desmontarlo tengo que desatornillarlo y desconectarlo aparte de abrirlo para tomarle unas buenas fotos, espero tener tiempo no este fin de semana sino el otro ya que el sabado tengo evento y entre semana el trabajo me deja poco tiempo, pero te prometo las fotos. 

Saludos


----------



## ragaman

aqui les dejo unas foticos de un nuevo amplificador que hice 

PD: si desean fabricarlo pueden encontrar todo lo necesario en un nuevo tema que cree. espero lo hagan y disfruten de el.


----------



## Tacatomon

ragaman dijo:


> aqui les dejo unas foticos de un nuevo amplificador que hice
> 
> PD: si desean fabricarlo pueden encontrar todo lo necesario en un nuevo tema que cree. espero lo hagan y disfruten de el.



Se ve muy lindo y compacto! Estéreo y con la fuente incluida!
Enhorabuena por el montaje Ragaman!
Se agradece el aporte

Saludos!


----------



## CAYSER

felicitaciones ragaman, muy buen trabajo ,en mi opinion ubieras puesto el link, de tu nuevo tema creado o con que tema lo pusistes ,en fin sera motivo de emplear el buscador ,muy buen trabajo.


----------



## ragaman

CAYSER dijo:


> felicitaciones ragaman, muy buen trabajo ,en mi opinion ubieras puesto el link, de tu nuevo tema creado o con que tema lo pusistes ,en fin sera motivo de emplear el buscador ,muy buen trabajo.



Aqui les dejo el link 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...iente-fuente-speaker-enable-54527/#post479514


----------



## Luigiman

Felicitaciones ragaman; una pregunta ¿Cual es la virtud de esta amplificador tan elaborado y tener 50W?


----------



## papu

Hola a todos! ante todo un gusto! quisiera mostrarles un amplificador que hice hace unos años, espero que les gusten, saludos!

pd: disculpen el desorden!


----------



## palomo

Waoooo Papu que bonitos protectores TO-3 tienes, hace un tiempo los vi en un amplificador y trate de conseguirlos sin mucho exito, espero que digas compartas en el foro el diagrama de dicho bichito se ve interesante, aunque creo que se trata de algun diseño RCA.

Saludos


----------



## juanchilp

papu exelente trabajo me gusto, y cryingwolf me quede sin palabras, muy avanzado para el nivel en el que estoy de hobysta en audio , pero es impecable ese proyecto , te habrá llevado mucho tiempo hacer todo eso


----------



## papu

Gracias juanchilp, llevo trabajo, el chasis lo hice con angulo de hierro, revestida de chapa( los que utilizan los gabinetes de computadoras)

Gracias palomo, los protectores son dificil de conseguir, estos son reciclados de viejos amplificadores.

Les comento que este es el primero de unos cuantos que arme, es un amplificador muy bueno y muy fiel, es de una de la revista de saber electronica nº239, jamas tube un problema.En el 1er esquema es una version de 40w que creo que esta en el foro, y en el 2do esquema  se puede ver la modificacion para 70w, que alimentandolo con 45+45 puede llegar a tirar 100w.
En ves de utilizar los mj15015, utilice los mj15003, dentro de todo funcionan, pero no son como los de antes... saludos!


----------



## acuariodj

Hola muchachos les dejo el ampli que hice y termine hace un mes. espero sus comentarios¡¡


----------



## ibdali

te quedó realmente muy bien, muy prolijo lo tuyo, te felicito...................


saludos!!

de cuanta potencia es??


----------



## acuariodj

hola ibdali Graciasss por tu opinion.te cuento que me costo un poco que quede asi no fue muy facil, es de 120+120 es un stk-4241v. un abrazo¡¡


----------



## papu

hola acuariodj, te felicito! muy buen trabajo,lo que cuesta vale, impecable!

saludos!


----------



## ragaman

Hola amigos, les comento que estoy preparando un pequeño amplificador operacional discreto el cual tengo listo la pcb el adaptador y los componentes, solo falta soldar todo y ponerlo a funcionar , les dejo aqui una pequeña foto de la simulacion del operacional, trabajando en multisim como un buffer el cual nos muestra la pequeña cifra de distorcion armonica ante una salida de 2Vpp de 0.0000699% jajajajjaa casi nada, ganancia el lazo abierto 69dB, Slew rate: mas de lo suficiente, etapa de salida Mosfet, Compensado en frecuencia, la topologia empleada es similar al del operacional LT1361. 

En estos días subo las fotos de operacional terminado y otras mediciones realizadas a el amplificador de mi post el de realimentacion en corriente, Espero terminar pronto este proyecto para compartirlo con ustedes.



Luigiman dijo:


> Felicitaciones ragaman; una pregunta ¿Cual es la virtud de esta amplificador tan elaborado y tener 50W?



Te comento que esta topologia de realimentación en corriente tiene como ventaja tener un slew rate mas alto que los amplificadores normales, que son la típica realimentacion en voltaje, el concepto del slew rate es la velocidad que tiene el amplificador para llevar una señal desde la entrada a la salida y al igual la velocidad para llevar la señal de salida a la realimentacion y generar la comparación y realimentarse, o corregir el error, por así decirlo entre mas rapido sea este proceso el error inducido es mucho menor, lo cual permite al amplificador tener menos distorciones temporales las cuales se traduce en un sonido con mas dinámica y mas cálido. 

Este amplificador que subí al post esta diseñado para funcionar a mas potencia, pero creo que realmente 50W es suficiente para cualquier persona y la idea es que no tengo que invertir excesivo dinero probando este pequeño amplificador, la idea es que lo haga, lo pruebe, lo compare con su anterior amplificador y comente.


----------



## ragaman

Como lo prometido es deuda, aqui les dejo las fotos de otro de mis proyectos finalizados, ya termine el operacional discreto que empieza a formar parte de la familia AD , ahora mismo me dispongo a realizar las pruebas pertinentes, ajuste de Bias, pruebas de sonido, etc, etc, comparto con ustedes una pequeña muestra del proceso de fabricación y como a quedado el Op Amp finalizado, apenas termine estos ajuste, comenzare a fabricar varios para quitar de mi amplificador todos los operacionales integrados y también tengo pensado diseñar unos para modificar las nuevas tarjetas de sonido, por si a alguien le interesa, espero les guste este pequeño aporte.

Pueden ver un vídeo del opamp funcionando con un pequeño tweeter  para  los incrédulos

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=T8IFXM3X


----------



## AntonioAA

Hola gente : me animo a publicar mi amplicito que hice a los apurones con el material mas abundante y barato que cuento: gabinetes de PC .
Lastima no se ven , pero adentro hay dos placas con TDA7294 hechas con el diagrama de mnicolau, que es muy bueno y el conjunto es muy rapido de armar y echar a andar ( unas pocas horas) 
las dos placas tienen disipador de microprocesador ( no iba a ser de otra manera) y estan verticales uno arriba del otro . En la foto se ve el ventilador que les hace circular aire , queda dentro del gabinete por lo que hace MENOS RUIDO. Veran las 2 tapas de fuente atras , generosas .
A buen volumen NI ENTIBIA. 
No sera el mas lindo pero el mas ecologico! . No se rian muy fuerte....


----------



## arg

Saludos banda.

Aqui de regreso con otro ampli que estoy ya casi terminando lo unico que le falta es el protector de parlantes, lo estoy haciendo apenas, de lo demas ya esta todo listo probado y funcionando.

Amplificador quien sabe de cuanta potencia (solo se que suena considerablemente fuerte, bastante bien) alimentado con +-58v. en teoria "300 watts rms" pero quien sabe ustedes que opinan?

aqui el diagrama.

http://img845.imageshack.us/i/diagampli.jpg/

hecho en version estereo 

Todo funciono ala primera, aqui probando si funcionaba o no y como tenia que ser, funciono.

http://img291.imageshack.us/i/71706273.jpg/


2 etapas para la version estereo

http://img35.imageshack.us/i/55375254.jpg/

http://img843.imageshack.us/i/55526327.jpg/

http://img231.imageshack.us/i/32952230.jpg/


Montandolo en su disipador de calor, una carcaza de ampli de auto que me regalaron por ahi.

http://img600.imageshack.us/i/66685435.jpg/

http://img688.imageshack.us/i/88433536.jpg/

Haciendo la prueba de funcionamiento de ambas etapas y como fue, funcionando

http://img709.imageshack.us/i/83969900.jpg/

http://img819.imageshack.us/i/54558135.jpg/


Haciendole su preamplificador, cortesia de MNICOLAU, preamplificador HI FI ROTEL posteado aqui en el foro. que funciona muy bien y ala primera.

http://img862.imageshack.us/i/27238749.jpg/

http://img194.imageshack.us/i/74037804.jpg/

probando el preamplificador y como funcionando muy bien

http://img52.imageshack.us/i/98573957.jpg/

Y como todo ampli tiene que tener una caja aqui fabricando su caja.

http://img545.imageshack.us/i/35337043.jpg/

http://img854.imageshack.us/i/56525625.jpg/

http://img842.imageshack.us/i/17979644.jpg/


----------



## arg

http://img856.imageshack.us/i/65041223.jpg/

Aqui ya terminado 

http://img856.imageshack.us/i/41037903.jpg/

http://img854.imageshack.us/i/42000005.jpg/

Ya solo falta ponerle un pequeño ventilador extractor de calor y listo esta funcionado aqui la prueba. probado con parlantes de 10" a 8 ohms







creo que ya me prive

saludos a todos pasensela chido en estas vacaciones


----------



## Helminto G.

binito arreglo del gabinete


----------



## Edu-D

Muy bonitos proyectos y acabados...


----------



## Tacatomon

Que lindo el Pre De Mnicolau! Que buenos montajes Arg!!!

Enhorabuena por tu éxito!

Saludos!!!


----------



## osk_rin

muy bueno,
y eso del disipador de un amplificador de auto mejor jaja algunas veces pienzo que vale mas el aluminio del disipador que el mismo amplificador, he visto unos amplificadores muy chafas, pero el disipador esta muy bueno jaja 

exelente trabajo. 

tambien eres de veracruz al igual que tacato, aunque el dice que esta en black mesa, me supongo que matando bichos, y levatando cosas con su arma de graedad jajajaj, me acorde de half life2


----------



## Tacatomon

osk_rin dijo:


> muy bueno,
> y eso del disipador de un amplificador de auto mejor jaja algunas veces pienzo que vale mas el aluminio del disipador que el mismo amplificador, he visto unos amplificadores muy chafas, pero el disipador esta muy bueno jaja
> 
> exelente trabajo.
> 
> tambien eres de veracruz al igual que tacato, aunque el dice que esta en black mesa, me supongo que matando bichos, y levatando cosas con su arma de graedad jajajaj, me acorde de half life2



Me espías!!!

Solo mato Zombies de Noche.


----------



## tatajara

Muy lindos proyectos 
Espero que lo disfruten
Saludos


----------



## arg

> y eso del disipador de un amplificador de auto mejor jaja algunas veces pienzo que vale mas el aluminio del disipador que el mismo amplificador, he visto unos amplificadores muy chafas, pero el disipador esta muy bueno jaja


Como los amplificadores para autos, mitzu, dxr, xblood y cada marca que  te encuentras con los fayuqueros, que venden por aca que no valen la  pena pero aun asi los compran. y los abres y traen TDA.




> exelente trabajo.
> 
> tambien eres de veracruz al igual que tacato, aunque el dice que esta en black mesa, me supongo que matando bichos, y levatando cosas con su arma de graedad jajajaj, me acorde de half life2



Si de hecho es hasta mi vecino de ciudad, esta como a 20 km de donde vivo, a ver que dia tropezamos por ahi.


----------



## rash

arg muy buena terminación... quedó estupendo
saludos


----------



## LuigiDJ

Hola a todos. Les presento el nuevo ampli que termine, es un diseño de Apex Audio del foro diyaudio.com , tiene 80 watts de salida con alimentacion de +/-56 Vdc, le agregue un retardo de parlantes con proteccion de DC de la Silicon Chips, fuente con 2 puentes rectificadores y 16800uF de filtrado por lado, la caja la compre en el comercio aca en la ciudad, transfomador reciclado de un equipo Aiwa, un transformador adicional para el retardo y los 12 voltios del ventilador. Suena muy bien, probado con unos parlantes de 15 pulgadas con driver de 1 pulgada.


----------



## luisegr

LuigiDJ dijo:


> Hola a todos. Les presento el nuevo ampli que termine, es un diseño de Apex Audio del foro diyaudio.com , tiene 80 watts de salida con alimentacion de +/-56 Vdc, le agregue un retardo de parlantes con proteccion de DC de la Silicon Chips, fuente con 2 puentes rectificadores y 16800uF de filtrado por lado, la caja la compre en el comercio aca en la ciudad, transfomador reciclado de un equipo Aiwa, un transformador adicional para el retardo y los 12 voltios del ventilador. Suena muy bien, probado con unos parlantes de 15 pulgadas con driver de 1 pulgada.



Woow que buen montaje, buenisimos filtros y excelente gabinete. 

Saludos!


----------



## tatajara

Felicitaciones luigi, espero que lo disfrutes
Saludos


----------



## rash

Buen amplificador y está bien acabadod.... enhorabuena.
saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola amigos, pues yo tambien termine un amplificador y les quiero compartir las fotos.
Lo estoy usando con 2 bafles de 3 vias, con un woofer de 12" cada uno, suena muy muy bien, incluso hasta hace vibrar la puerta de mi cuarto 
-Es un amplificador estereo de 30w (15wx2)
-Salida por conector para bafle tipo push
-12 Leds rojos que prenden al ritmo de la musica
-Control de volumen y tonos por cada canal (volumen y tonos izquierdos y volumen y tonos derechos)
-Control de tonos (agudos y graves) con JRC4558
-Alimentacion de 127vca y un conector de 127vca para un DVD o algo
-En caja de acrilico azul claro
SALUDOS!!!!
PD: SI!!! el ampli es de un KIT para estudiantes, pero el control de tonos no


----------



## Tacatomon

Así se empieza compañero!
Buenos montajes, enhorabuena!

Saludos!


----------



## rash

de acuerdo con tacatomon... así se empieza... ahora a por otro amplifiacador ....
saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Claro, tengo pensado hacer un amplificador de 800 watts , igual con el mismo circuito de tonos, pero por ahora lo malo es la economia que esta muy mal, y lo mas caro es el transformador, pero ya que lo acabe seguro que lo fotografio y lo subo para compartir.
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Edu-D

800W un gasto mas o menos para hacer un proyecto de estos lo mas caro sale en lo que son los componentes de la fuente y transistores de salidas...

Bueno suerte con el proyecto y muy bonito proyecto para calentar

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Gracias Edu-D, si la verdad lo caro es las cosas de la fuente, las transistores y aveces los disipadores, ya que en mi caso seran 20 transistores por el ampli de 800w, pero igual si se hace bien desde el principio, todo funciona y no se hace gasto inecesario.
SALUDOS!!!!


----------



## fran becu

creo que cuando encuentre una foto del 15+15 que hice el año pasado lo subo y cuando termine e lque estoy haciendo con un stk4172 lo muestro tambien, muy buenos trabajos y variedad


----------



## djwash

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Gracias Edu-D, si la verdad lo caro es las cosas de la fuente, las transistores y aveces los disipadores, ya que en mi caso seran 20 transistores por el ampli de 800w, pero igual si se hace bien desde el principio, todo funciona y no se hace gasto inecesario.
> SALUDOS!!!!



Se puede saber si el ampli que decidiste armar esta en el foro??

Se ve prolijo tu ampli, te felicito..

No has pensado armar el Ampli HighEnd UCD con dos mosfet de ejtagle?
Yo me gaste $80 Argentinos, unos 20 dolares en componentes, el disipador de fuente de PC anda justo jeje te vas a ahorrar bastante..


----------



## Mastodonte Man

amm lo que pasa es que lo pienso usar para sonido en exteriores, algo asi como un equipo de audio para rentar
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## dragoncity

He aqui agunas foto de mi amplificador:








saludos desde mexico


----------



## 0110110h

dragoncity dijo:


> He aqui agunas foto de mi amplificador:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 52448
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 52449
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 52450
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 52452
> 
> saludos desde mexico



 Se ve muy lindo che!! que buena esa bornera con que nombre la conseguiste? yo hace mucho busco una así para hacerme una potencia para el auto...


----------



## dragoncity

011010h :
las borneras las consegui de un amplifador brutus clase D de hifonics me sorprendio mucho ver como estan armados esos amplificadores en verdad son unos moustruos o como se escriba


----------



## fran becu

> mi amplificador
> He aqui agunas foto de mi amplificador:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saludos desde mexico


 felicitaciones esta muy bien logrado y prolijo, tenia ganas de hacer algo asi con uno o dos leds que iluminen el interior pero tiene qe estar bastante prolijo. saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Re prolijo!! asi vale la pena que sea transparente...


----------



## fran becu

sisi, cuando me referia a bastante prolijo, era a PROLIJO todos los cables con algun tipo de "trensita" ,termocontraible, precinto, todas las soldaduras prolija y que rija el orden, trate de hacerlo pero tenia un par de desprolijidades que ya no daba para que sea transparente, algun dia me sacare la gana! jaja

me gustaria que me den su opinion, tengo que armar el gabinete para un stk 4172 y no me decido en el frente, entre un frente de chapa negra o con un doble frente con una lamina de aluminio, adjunto unas fotos, espero me den una mano je saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Justamente el tema "decoracion" no es mi fuerte....pero me gusta el frente plateado. Saludos


----------



## rosbuitre

Estimados les mando unas fotos de mi 300B, lo construí basándome en un circuito de Walton, el mismo sufrió varios upgrade y esta es la ultima versión (caps catodo Polypropileno, acople Jupiter, resistencias Kiwame, etc.

Slds
Osvaldo
Rosario


----------



## mariano22

Fran Becu presonalmente me gusta muchisimo mas el plateado (el primero) porque es mucho mas moderno. El marron era de antes, y no queda muy bonito ahora.
La decision final es toda tulla. Suerte!

Saludos!


----------



## fran becu

si ami tambien me gusta mas la idea, lo unico que me detenia era la idea que ya habia comprado la cuerina marron (error) solo tengo que ver la forma de centrar correctamente el frente de aluminio que ira agarrado al gabinete de chapa,solo me queda eso! ya lo quiero listo . gracias por tu opinion


----------



## emiro

Que amplificadores tan bien terminados!


----------



## rash

rosbuitre dijo:


> Estimados les mando unas fotos de mi 300B, lo construí basándome en un circuito de Walton, el mismo sufrió varios upgrade y esta es la ultima versión (caps catodo Polypropileno, acople Jupiter, resistencias Kiwame, etc.
> 
> Slds
> Osvaldo
> Rosario
> 
> http://img685.imageshack.us/i/01032011106.jpg/
> 
> http://img708.imageshack.us/i/24032010200.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



 Que bonito¡¡¡¡.... excelente terminación.... enhorabuena.
saludos


----------



## Quercus

rosbuitre dijo:


> Estimados les mando unas fotos de mi 300B,



 Que buena impresion, me recuerda al que presento rash, que lo disfrutes


----------



## rosbuitre

Gracias gente, muy amables, realmente lo estoy disfrutando, suena muy bien, tengo un Marantz SR4500 y este suena bien hasta que lo comparas con el valvular, hay mucha diferencia a favor del valvular

Slds
Osvaldo
Rosario


----------



## crimson

Hola rosbuitre, felicitaciones, ¿single ended por lo que veo? Una maravilla. ¿Los transformadores son comerciales o hechos por vos? Saludos (y a disfrutarlo) C


----------



## rosbuitre

crimson dijo:


> Hola rosbuitre, felicitaciones, ¿single ended por lo que veo? Una maravilla. ¿Los transformadores son comerciales o hechos por vos? Saludos (y a disfrutarlo) C



Gracias, si, es un SET, use el circuito MK1 de Walton que en realidad es uno de Angela Labs, los trafos me los hizo Saint Vith de BsAs, muy buenos.

Slds
Osvaldo


----------



## jorger

Hola gente!
Ya era hora, mi primer amplificador! 
Se trata del TDA2050 en modo simple (tema de mnicolau) montado en placa perforada.Es la primera vez que hago montajes sobre una perforada, asique muy bien no me pueden quedar las pistas hechas con estaño..

He seguido el layout como he podido pero no ha quedado igual por los pads, aunque se asemeja bastante.

Unas fotos:

http://img685.imageshack.us/i/cimg0599g.jpg/

http://img21.imageshack.us/i/cimg0602j.jpg/

http://img841.imageshack.us/i/cimg0597j.jpg/

Lo que está al aldo del ampli es la smps de 12vdc.Más de uno se preguntará que diseño es ese .
Es lo que se conoce como 'zvs driver'.Si si, ese mismo.Lo he montado para el ampli y funciona muy bien, tira +-19.7vdc en vacío (+-18.9vdc con el ampli funcionando) y lo que es mejor, 0 ruidos en el ampli 

Estoy más que conforme con el montaje, la calidad de sonido con unos bafles aiwa que tengo por ahi es impresionante .
No tengo hecho el pre, aunque de momento me apaño muy bien conectándolo a la salida de una psp..

Saludos!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Me interesa la fuente!! que sencilla ! Podes subir planos ? O donde leer mas de ese diseño?
el ampli muy prolijo tambien pese a la placa


----------



## crimson

Jorger, muy bueno, también me llamó la atención la fuente, felicitaciones. rosbuitre, me han hablado muy bien de esos transformadores, apenas junte unos dinerillos me hago un valvular. Saludos C


----------



## AntonioAA

Con respecto al valvular de rosbuitre , se ve muy bien y prolijo! . tendria que escucharlo a ver si se va mi alergia a las valvulas ! .... pero no vamos a pelear sobre eso que ya hay mucho dicho....


----------



## Juan Jose

AntonioAA dijo:


> Me interesa la fuente!! que sencilla ! Podes subir planos ? O donde leer mas de ese diseño?
> el ampli muy prolijo tambien pese a la placa


 
Aca hay uno.

saludos

Juan Jose

http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=...a=X&ei=nMK8TaDSCMegtwf83b3iBQ&ved=0CCEQ9QEwAQ


----------



## rosbuitre

AntonioAA dijo:


> Con respecto al valvular de rosbuitre , se ve muy bien y prolijo! . tendria que escucharlo a ver si se va mi alergia a las valvulas ! .... pero no vamos a pelear sobre eso que ya hay mucho dicho....



Ningun problema, cuando andes por Rosario, me avisas y pasas a escucharlo, te aseguro que no nos vamos a pelear y se te va a sanar tu alergia a las valvulas.

Slds
Osvaldo


----------



## jorger

AntonioAA dijo:


> Me interesa la fuente!! que sencilla ! Podes subir planos ? O donde leer mas de ese diseño?



Si que es sencilla!
Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-flyback-base-al-zvs-driver-51151/


----------



## AntonioAA

Gracias jorger, Juan Jose !! Me voy a "desenburrar" ya que hace rato que estoy buscando una fuente sencilla , porque las SMPS son bastante complicadas .... el tema seria lograr mas tension y potencia .

rosbuitre: te tomo la palabra , estamos cerca , mi hijo estudia alla, mi sra. es de alla y yo sali de la UNR ...


----------



## jorger

AntonioAA dijo:


> Gracias jorger, Juan Jose !! Me voy a "desenburrar" ya que hace rato que estoy buscando una fuente sencilla , porque las SMPS son bastante complicadas .... el tema seria lograr mas tension y potencia ...


 
Esa fuente no está hecha para más de 60w si la alimentas con 12vdc.Con mayor tensión de entrada o algun que otro cambio se podría lograr más de 100w pero ten en cuenta que no es autorregulada, por lo que a partir de cierta potencia la tensión de salida empieza a caer de forma importante.
Se puede lograr la tensión que quieras modificando el transformador..

Saludos.


----------



## rosbuitre

AntonioAA dijo:


> Gracias jorger, Juan Jose !! Me voy a "desenburrar" ya que hace rato que estoy buscando una fuente sencilla , porque las SMPS son bastante complicadas .... el tema seria lograr mas tension y potencia .
> 
> rosbuitre: te tomo la palabra , estamos cerca , mi hijo estudia alla, mi sra. es de alla y yo sali de la UNR ...



Espectacular, me avisas y coordinamos, salvo los jueves que doy clases (Poli/UNR, que chico es el mundo) el resto de los días manejo mis horarios

Slds
Osvaldo


----------



## cyverlarva

Antonio cuando escuches el valvular de osvaldo, decile que te ponga un ratito el sr4500, que a este muchacho le gusta meterle nitro a sus amplis . Si Saul viera sus mods te aseguro que se pondria muy contento.

Saludos Osvaldo, yo tambien quiero escuchar tu valvular.


----------



## rosbuitre

cyverlarva dijo:


> Antonio cuando escuches el valvular de osvaldo, decile que te ponga un ratito el sr4500, que a este muchacho le gusta meterle nitro a sus amplis . Si Saul viera sus mods te aseguro que se pondria muy contento.
> 
> Saludos Osvaldo, yo tambien quiero escuchar tu valvular.



Hola Cyber, tambien por aca?, gracias por la publicidad, abrazo

Osvaldo


----------



## AntonioAA

Me perdi algo.. quien es Saul ? ...tengo un amigo que se llama asi pero no creo que sea...
Seguro me gusta mas el sr4500... pero no se lo voy a decir ! es un colega de la misma Uni , aunque mucho mas joven supongo ( soy la 2da. camada de electronicos de la Facu , imaginate )


----------



## cyverlarva

No Antonio mi referencia a Saul es al amigo Saul Marantz.Fundador de la empresa Marantz.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Opssss! sorry la ignorancia!


----------



## rosbuitre

AntonioAA dijo:


> Opssss! sorry la ignorancia!



Esta exagerando el amigo cyber, te quise mandar un MP pero no me deja, si podes mandame un mail a Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com

Slds
Osvaldo


----------



## claudemirsalsa

ACUERDO de partida de Pioneer conductor, tarjeta de la foto.

 Doy las gracias a la ayuda de Libardo M


¿Cómo enviar fotos sin cremallera ellos si comprimelas en wirar?


El tamaño de ellos supera el límite permitido .......


----------



## claudemirsalsa

Foto de la placa en el fregadero, no sé si usted necesita ventilación .....

Transformador toroidal, 140VA, 28 de 28 voltios, tengo la intención de hacer de 60 vatios por canal?

 ¿Puede este poder?


----------



## AntonioAA

hey Claude! con que traduces? has mezclado "fregadero" que en ingles es "sink" con DISIPADOR que es "heat sink" . No se suficiente portugues para traducirte.

Para 60w por canal necesitas 120/0,6=200 w de transformador contando el rendimiento....
Con esa potencia obtendras alrededor de 50w / canal 
Saudos


----------



## claudemirsalsa

En Brasil se habla, dissipador.


¿Cómo hablar español


(Para 60w por canal necesitas 120/0,6=200 w de transformador contando el rendimiento....
Con esa potencia obtendras alrededor de 50w / canal )
Saudos 

Gracias por tu ayuda.


 Este amplificador es mi primer proyecto después de un plan más potente.

 Usted puede entrar en una.

 Estoy utilizando el traductor de google no sabe si este derecho .....


Claudemir....


----------



## rosbuitre

claudemirsalsa dijo:


> En Brasil se habla, dissipador.
> 
> 
> ¿Cómo hablar español
> 
> 
> (Para 60w por canal necesitas 120/0,6=200 w de transformador contando el rendimiento....
> Con esa potencia obtendras alrededor de 50w / canal )
> Saudos
> 
> Gracias por tu ayuda.
> 
> 
> Este amplificador es mi primer proyecto después de un plan más potente.
> 
> Usted puede entrar en una.
> 
> Estoy utilizando el traductor de google no sabe si este derecho .....
> 
> 
> Claudemir....



Hola claudemir
Creo que ayudaría si aparte de la traducción del google pusieras el original en portugués, entre los dos seria mas fácil entender lo que querés decir.

Slds
Osvaldo


----------



## claudemirsalsa

Se não tiver nenhum problema, nem quebrar nenhuma regra do forum.

posso escrever em português.......:


----------



## rosbuitre

claudemirsalsa dijo:


> Se não tiver nenhum problema, nem quebrar nenhuma regra do forum.
> 
> posso escrever em português.......:



Me parece que tenes que escribir en castellano, pero no creo que si pones también en portugués infrinjas alguna regla, te diría que lo consultes con los moderadores para estar seguro

Slds
Osvaldo


----------



## claudemirsalsa

OK.

Vou consultar os moderadores.......


----------



## Ratmayor

claudemirsalsa dijo:


> Se não tiver nenhum problema, nem quebrar nenhuma regra do forum.
> 
> posso escrever em português.......:


Si escribes en portugues, y mas abajo colocas la traducción, no quebrantarías ninguna regla (creo )


----------



## pacotachuela

Un ampli chiquito para la compu de 10+10 con un TDA 2003 (potencia), TDA 1524 (pre con control de tonos), LM3915 (1 vumetro de 10 leds por canal).
La caja es de una afeitadora y la modifique un poquito para que tenga entrada de aire jaja, eso plateado que se ve, es donde iban los discos de la afeitadora.
Queria compartirlo. Aqui las fotos...


----------



## mariano22

que despiole de cabless chee! que tal un gabinete mas nuevos y precintos para los cables?. De todos modos muy bueno por flor de laburo...

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

ahi se nota que cualquier cosa que guardemos por ahi sirve como gran gabinete


----------



## rosbuitre

No es muy prolijo el cableado, pero que esta bien aprovechado el "gabinete" es indiscutible

Slds
Osvaldo


----------



## Helminto G.

igual, el cableado deficiente pero se ve bien ese gabinetito


----------



## AntonioAA

Esta lindo! Si anda bien y sin ruidos con el trafo tan cerca , bienvenido!


----------



## claudemirsalsa

pcb fuente....

placa da fonte, caixa sem a frente e fundo.....


----------



## rosbuitre

claudemirsalsa dijo:


> pcb fuente....
> 
> placa da fonte, caixa sem a frente e fundo.....


(placa de la fuente, caja sin frente y fondo)

Lindo toroidal, esperamos mas fotos. 


Slds
Osvaldo


----------



## Cacho

claudemirsalsa dijo:


> Se não tiver nenhum problema, nem quebrar nenhuma regra do forum.
> posso escrever em português...





Ratmayor dijo:


> Si escribes en portugues, y mas abajo colocas la  traducción, no quebrantarías ninguna regla


Esa que te plantea Rat es la mejor opción.

Los que no hablen portugués se quedarían sin entender el post. Quienes hablen un poco, podran entender claramente la idea entre la traducción automática y el original, y quienes hablen portugués... Bueno, esos la llevan fácil.

En definitiva: Un post bilingüe es lo mejor que podés hacer 

Saludos


----------



## claudemirsalsa

Aprendi como diminuir as fotos para postar, acho melhor do que zipa-las fica mais facil ve-las

O que   (LOS HERMANOS acham?......


----------



## AntonioAA

e bom!
Mejor asi...


----------



## pacotachuela

Jajaja, me defiendo del despelote de los cables... pasa que el gabinete es chico, y son 20 cables para leds que si le pongo precinto es mayor la fuerza de impulso de la tapa, y el gabinete cierra por presion, en consecuencia, no me lo deja cerrar, sueltos las fuerzas se dispersan en diferentes direcciones y TARAN, cierra jaja!


----------



## claudemirsalsa

Mais fotos driver pioneer,,,,,


----------



## jesolu

jefe podrias decirme cual es la potencia real de esa placa montada ,ycual es su alimentacion desde ya gracias


----------



## lucalorito

Bueno...aquí el último amplificador que terminé..(etapa de potencia)..desarrola unos 180W r.m.s. por canal a 8Ω..a 4Ω no he podido medir ya que no dispongo de carga ficticia de ese valor..es de configuración doble monofónico y lleva protección de parlantes,retardo de encendido y arranque suave en la a.c..yo creo que este amplificador se podría calificar de hi-end.
Saludos.


----------



## rash

lucalorito te pasaste jajajaj 
muy pero que muy buen monteje....
uff como tiene que sonar..
saludos


----------



## lucalorito

Sí...suena terriblemente bien..quizás me haya pasado un poco


----------



## Electronec

lucalorito dijo:


> Bueno...aquí el último amplificador que terminé..(etapa de potencia)..desarrola unos 180W r.m.s. por canal a 8Ω..a 4Ω no he podido medir ya que no dispongo de carga ficticia de ese valor..es de configuración doble monofónico y lleva protección de parlantes,retardo de encendido y arranque suave en la a.c..yo creo que este amplificador se podría calificar de hi-end.
> Saludos.




Wuauhhh 

Excepcional.....enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## claudemirsalsa

Lucalorito.


muy buena tu maontagem,,,,


----------



## Quercus

Lucalorito, un montaje excepcional. Que lo disfrutes.
   ¿De que ampli se trata?


----------



## Ratmayor

Pero que ampli tan bien elavorado, felicidades!!


----------



## Tavo

Sin palabras lo tuyo, Lucalorito. *ESPECTACULAR!!!* 

Felicitaciones!


----------



## lucalorito

Gracias a todos por las felicitaciones, la verdad es que da gusto mostrar los trabajos aquí...el esquema es este junto con el circuito de protección
Saludos



> El tema sobre el esquema y la construcción continúa acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/495608/


----------



## AntonioAA

Hermoso! te mataste....


----------



## Helminto G.

me sumo, hermoso trabajo lucalorito


----------



## Juan Jose

Yo tambien, excelente montaje!!!

Igualmente a todos los que siguen posteando imágenes de equipos terminados!!. 

suerte y saludos

Juan josé


----------



## speedhugo

david2009 dijo:


> todo bien lo acabo de probar y anda al bien fuerte ta bueno para sorprender a amigos asiéndole una mini cajita y que digan eso no tira nada. no se como podría mostrarles un videito.  hecho con LM3886  mono



corta mejor la caja y pintala para que te quede mejor. se puede mejor mucho


----------



## fas0

bueno el mio, uno de conocida pagina con amps para newbies... es un stk4172II con control de tonos, lo monté sobre una tabla, tal vez mas adelante le ponga una caja. Me gusta mucho como suena, funcionó a la 1ra.















además de sonar bien, no calienta casi... a dedo el disipador estaba tibio, con sensor de temperatura se colocaba +10° por encima de la temperatura ambiente.


----------



## AntonioAA

Se ve prolijo... son buenos estos bichos, tengo un STK4050 andando de maravillas hace mas de un año.


----------



## Tavo

Te quedó bueno el ampli Fas0.

Respecto al integrado (que es lo que más me intriga), sabés si es original o chinesco (falsificado)? 
Son buenos bichos, pero ese es el tema, conseguirlos originales. 

Buen montaje, te quedó bien prolijo.. 

Saludos!


----------



## fas0

Tavo dijo:


> Te quedó bueno el ampli Fas0.
> 
> Respecto al integrado (que es lo que más me intriga), sabés si es original o chinesco (falsificado)?
> Son buenos bichos, pero ese es el tema, conseguirlos originales.
> 
> Buen montaje, te quedó bien prolijo..
> 
> Saludos!



la verdad? no tengo la menor idea.. sin abrir no hay manera de saber, y no pienso hacerlo a menos que se queme jaja. Lo único que se, es que suena bien y no calienta como pensaba.. lo probé durante varias horas, y con 17°de temp.. se ponía a 28 el CI.

lo compré en una casa que hasta ahora no me defraudó, pero no se... hoy en día no confío en nadie. lo que si no me gustó como lo tenían, en una caja apilados uno arriba del otro atados con una bandita elástica.. ahi dije: chau 51$ (12u$)


----------



## Tavo

Ah, bueno, Microelectrónica es más o menos confiable... He comprado cosas ahí, y todo bien; lo que si traen es mucho transistor de potencia TRUCHO... Hoy en día (aunque parezca mentira), conseguir un 2N3055 original es... imposible. 

Saludos! 

*PS: che, de que potencia es el ampli??*


----------



## Ratmayor

Excelente ampli fas0  ¿El control de tonos que usaste es el que va en la linea de retroalimentación negativa?


----------



## fas0

tavo. 40+40w... se puede cambiar sin problemas el integrado por un STK4192II (50+50), lo que si hay que cambiar el transformador y tal vez revisar condensadores.. pero se puede hacer tranquilamente.

Rat. acá te dejo el pdf para que lo mires


----------



## Mastodonte Man

el el ampli de construya su videorockola???
Te quedo chido, yo no he tratado con ese, hasta ahora puro C.I. chico, pero pronto lo armare
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## andersonF

hola compañeros de este gran foro.
quiero mostrarle unas fotos de mi qsc 1700 que posteo el señor oscar pero no he podido subir fotos ni vídeos. anda de una y suena excelente.
lo estoy alimentando con +-70v, aun no le he conseguido un chasis pero voy a mandar a hacerlo.
gracias oscar monsalvo por tus excelentes aportes.


----------



## tatajara

lucalorito dijo:


> Bueno...aquí el último amplificador que terminé..(etapa de potencia)..desarrola unos 180W r.m.s. por canal a 8Ω..a 4Ω no he podido medir ya que no dispongo de carga ficticia de ese valor..es de configuración doble monofónico y lleva protección de parlantes,retardo de encendido y arranque suave en la a.c..yo creo que este amplificador se podría calificar de hi-end.
> Saludos.



La verdad que muy lindo lucalorito, me gusto mucho el diseño del gabinete 

y fas0 tambien se ve lindo el ampli 
saludos


----------



## leaseba

LuigiDJ dijo:


> Hola a todos. Les presento el nuevo ampli que termine, es un diseño de Apex Audio del foro diyaudio.com , tiene 80 watts de salida con alimentacion de +/-56 Vdc, le agregue un retardo de parlantes con proteccion de DC de la Silicon Chips, fuente con 2 puentes rectificadores y 16800uF de filtrado por lado, la caja la compre en el comercio aca en la ciudad, transfomador reciclado de un equipo Aiwa, un transformador adicional para el retardo y los 12 voltios del ventilador. Suena muy bien, probado con unos parlantes de 15 pulgadas con driver de 1 pulgada.



Muy bueno!! podrias postear el "retardo de parlantes con proteccion de DC de la Silicon Chips" ??? Te lo agradesco.


----------



## dragoncity

fran becu dijo:


> felicitaciones esta muy bien logrado y prolijo, tenia ganas de hacer algo asi con uno o dos leds que iluminen el interior pero tiene qe estar bastante prolijo. saludos




la fuente tiene un par de leds q*UE* iluminan el interior son del tipo camaleon (asi se llaman en mexico) cambian de color, en si son del tipo rgb pero al combinarce forman una amplia gama de colores y si la verdad es mucho mas dificil el ensamblado en el gabinete que lo que tarde en realizar el proyecto funcionando  y lo que necesiten no duden en pedirlo saludos


----------



## cansi22

Esos leds en españa son leds "Piraña". Yo los he visto en ebay y algun conocido los a usado alguna vez


----------



## dragoncity

cansi22 dijo:


> Esos leds en españa son leds "Piraña". Yo los he visto en ebay y algun conocido los a usado alguna vez


 los leds usados aca en mexico si son considerados como buenos aca dejo un link para que puedan ver toda la gama de colores que pueden obtenerce al ponerlos


----------



## LuigiDJ

leaseba dijo:


> Muy bueno!! podrias postear el "retardo de parlantes con proteccion de DC de la Silicon Chips" ??? Te lo agradesco.



Hola leaseba, aca te lo envio. El pcb no creo que este a escala, imprime y mide con un transistor para cuadrarlo bien.

Saludos.


----------



## pinocho

HOLA....A TODOS  aquí les dejo un ampli *QUE* arme...de 200w  lo cual funciona  muy bien sin fallas... pero *QU*iero  adaptarle un  fuente atx de 550w para pc .... modificar lo  / mi duda   es  si me puede dar 35x35 ah 10 amp    bueno saludos.. espero *QUE* me ayuden ...luego les cuento *QUE* tal  me  fue con la fuente adaptada


----------



## Mastodonte Man

si es el de construyasuvideorockola.com, no le faltan algunos trasistores para que de los 200w estereo???


----------



## mariano22

Como modificar una fuente de Pc para los 35+35v es muy complejo. Lo mas simple es que te armes desde cero una SMPS. Aca te dejo los esquemas del amigo Mariano Nicolau que estan comprobados y andan de 10!.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/

Fijate que estan la 2.0 de 250-300 watt y la de 800 watt. Ultilizá la que decidas segun tu necesidad.

Saludos y muy lindo ampli!


----------



## david_cordobes

aqui estan algunas fotos del ampli que arme con un TDA 1562Q y un filtro pasabajos con corte a 200Hz y pendiente variable.. el gabinete cortesia de Noganet y muchos conectores roscados en el frente para que sea lo mas "profesional" posible.. a la misma le puse un switch cuadruple inversor para activar o desactivar el filtro. El cajon tambien es 100% made in home, litrado y sintonizado..


----------



## Mastodonte Man

podrias pasar el pcb y diagrama de tu filtro pasa bajos???


----------



## david_cordobes

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> podrias pasar el pcb y diagrama de tu filtro pasa bajos???




aqui te mando todo lo que yo hice.. el filtro burky lo hice extrayendo la etapa de potencia porque tenia mucha distorsion en el circuito original. la etapa de potencia la saque del pdf..
y ademas me invente un remoto con relees que permite encender el ampli al encender el estereo, de este modo se consume NADA en stand by. cualquier duda mandame un MP


----------



## AntonioAA

y lo mueve bien al woofercito? ..tiene pinta de "duro".....


----------



## djwash

Muy prolijo la verdad impecable, solo que pondria cable mallado en vez de los cablecitos del panel de PC, en cuanto al woofercito mas que pinta de "duro" tiene pinta de "chino", tengo dos de 10" de esos y en cuanto precio/calidad diria que safan, lastima la bobina re tierna...

Saludos..


----------



## david_cordobes

el woofer se mueve bastante bien.. de hecho lo tenia en el auto y golpea bastante lindo (apesar de contar con 20 y pico WRMS, eso es cierto) pero la verdad que para lo que yo busco que es escuchar TODO el rango de frecuencias con calidad y volumen buenos.. cumple perfectamente la funcion.
el woofer es un XXX de 10" y "500w" lo cual creo q*UE* no supera los 100WRms.. 
estoy trabajando en hacer algo con mosfets o un LM 3886..



djwash dijo:


> Muy prolijo la verdad impecable, solo que pondria cable mallado en vez de los cablecitos del panel de PC, en cuanto al woofercito mas que pinta de "duro" tiene pinta de "chino", tengo dos de 10" de esos y en cuanto precio/calidad diria que safan, lastima la bobina re tierna...
> 
> Saludos..



yo tambien le habria puesto cables mallados, pero lo que ocurria con estos es que se me volvia casi imposible armar las fichas para los pines.. pero tuve que pagar el precio de poner esos cables


----------



## djwash

Compra fichas para armar, no se como se llaman, pero vienen en muchos equipos y aparatos, de los pines que quieras, 2,3,4,5 etc... Viene la que va en la placa y las chapitas que van soldadas al cable y despues dentro de una pieza de plastico...

Algo asi:







Y para esos parlantes con esto andas muy bien: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/#post14499


----------



## david_cordobes

el asunto es que aca en san luis.. NO HAY NADA.. no venden, lo mas cerca es a $5 (si 5 pesos) una tira de 15 postes chiquitos, pero no tienen las fichas para los cables, *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]*.. la unica vez que use fichas armadas y compradas por mi.. fue una vez q*UE* hicimos unos robots con un amigo y pedimos las cosas a mendoza, san juan y bs as..
pero el problema es que para que te den bola tiene que ser un pedido grande, como el de esa vez.

es mas, al integrado lo tuve que esperar una semana porque lo pidieron.. es deprimente entrar a una (de las solo 2 casas de electronica) y que no tengan nada de lo que necesitas..
hace una semana fui a buscar unos leds de 3w y ni siquiera sabia que existian el loco que me atendio..


----------



## fabioguarin

yo hice ese amplificador de 30w es buenísimo lo recomiendo por economía y sencillez en la elaboración con eso tienen un equipo de sonido en casa 
saludos


----------



## franc0

Amigos les presento a mi amplificador que lo realise en un mueble hechizo de qsc lamentablemente no tengo el diagrama ni la pcb del qsc asi que lo puse un amplificador ampliable de acuerdo a la potencia que uno requiere ahi les van las fotos


----------



## jorger

Franco, te quedó bien sobretodo la parte frontal.. pero una pregunta, tantos cables cruzados de los transistores no te crean problemas?

--------------
Os voy a mostrar el ampli con tda2050 ya cai listo en un gabinete.
El gabinete es la carcasa de una ps2, que por razones que aquí no vienen a cuento la destripé.
El pcb del ampli tiene un añadido.Como sobraba mucho epsacio en los laterales de la placa decidí montar ahí mismo un regulador para un ventilador brushless de 34v que colocaré en la tapa de arriba.

Tengo pensado conectar las 2 fuentes (smps y convertidor dc-dc) de manera que el ampli se pueda conectar a la red de 230v o bien a 12v de una batería.Con un interruptor deslizante a modo de selector se hace facilmente.
La smps que se conecta a la red es la propia fuente de la ps2.Voy a sacarle un buen partido, si.. 

Bueno, menos cháchara y mas fotos:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/cimg0649x.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/804/cimg0652.jpg/

También incluiré un circuito de retardo a la conexión entre la smps y el convertidor.La razón, simplemente la smps no puede arrancar con una carga relativamente grande (el convertidor pide como 3A en el momento de arranque).

El gabinete lo cubriré después con algún material para disimular un poco.
Pronto lo terminaré, o eso espero.Prometo fotos.

Un saludo.


----------



## fas0

fabioguarin dijo:


> yo hice ese amplificador de 30w es buenísimo lo recomiendo por economía y sencillez en la elaboración con eso tienen un equipo de sonido en casa
> saludos



si, la verdad que ese proyecto es genial.. por lo barato, pero el sonido es muy plano. ese fue el 1er amplificador que hice ... no podía creerlo cuando lo encendí y no explotó nada.

dejo una foto de como quedó, todo metido en una tabla jaja






dejo otro que hice de esa pagina, un tda2050x2 con control de tonos TL072.. suena bastante bien.


----------



## tatajara

Muy lindos montajes todos 
Felicitaciones a todos 
Saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

se me ocurre una tapa de acrilico en forma de caja, justo a la medida y con las prforacuines de las conecciones


----------



## tatajara

Sería muy bueno helminto 
Te gusto como te quedo en uno de tus amplis? 
Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

esos amplis son de construyasuvideorockola.com, no?
el ultimo es el que me he querido hacer pero lo tengo hecho por separado (ampli + ecualizador)
pero aun asi te quedaron lindos


----------



## fas0

si, hice 3 de esa pagina.. el ultimo (tda2050x2) me gusta porque tiene todo lo necesario... buen volumen, control de tonos y compacto.

ahora estoy rompiéndome el coco para entender la fuente SMPS de Mnicolau, para no depender de los transformadores, y de paso probar ese Rotel que también publicó jaja. saludos Mastodonte


----------



## Helminto G.

tatajara dijo:


> Sería muy bueno helminto
> Te gusto como te quedo en uno de tus amplis?
> Saludos


na!  yo no pongo mis amplis visibles, regularmente los recorto de otras placas y no son agradables a la vista, se me ocurrio por la forma nomas


pero aqui les dejo mi mas reciente creacion, antes de estar metido en el gabinete de una fuente, era parte de un autoradio clarion, proporciona 20W por canal en 4Ω aunque lo estoy ocupando con 8Ω proporciona un sonido agradable es compacto la fuente viene aparte, una pequeña smps que compre por unos pesos en un desguace


Ver el archivo adjunto 54207


----------



## Naders150

Buenas aquí les comparto un amplificador ensamblado por mi con tarjetas comerciales de esas que viene listas, lo estoy usando con mis niños: 2 bajos rápidos con parlante JP de 15" por 700w y 2 cajitas tipo peavey con parlante JP de 10" x 500w driver american sound 160w sinceramente no se la potencia de salida calculo unos 200wrms por canal pero no estoy seguro.
Dato curioso: Aquí en barranquilla a los amplificadores los conocen como maquinas, es increíble algunas personas les dices amplificador y no entienden, bueno y la potencia se mide por transistores según el numero de TR eso le meten en parlantes de 15" muchas veces abusan. (no todos pero si la mayoría)

En mi caso mi "maquina" tiene 4 TR por canal y esta funcionando a +-70vcd eso sin carga y al limite antes de distorcion el voltaje caje a mas o menos +-63vcd pero creanme cuando esta al tope dentro de mi casa todo tiembla los platos, los basos caminan en fin estoy muy contento. y afuera mas o menos 60mts se escucha super bien y el sonido se alcanza a escuchar levemente a 2 calles ejejje

Pero me gustaría saber la potencia rms si alguien sabe como medirla le agradecería (no tengo osciloscopio) o calcularla con los datos dados
voltaje antes de que distorcione +-63 
Carga:
4 ohm en cada canal ya que estan conectados en paralelo. a*QU*i dejo las fotos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Interesante tu clase de "electronica colombiana" JAJAJA! 

Si bien esta dicho en todas partes, te la facilito : Potencia = V^2/2R , en tu caso tendrias : 496 W ... no es poco  

En realidad no es tan asi , hay que contar la caida en los transistores pero es una aproximacion


----------



## tatajara

> na! yo no pongo mis amplis visibles, regularmente los recorto de otras placas y no son agradables a la vista, se me ocurrio por la forma nomas


jajaja nomas era una jodita 




> pero aqui les dejo mi mas reciente creacion, antes de estar metido en el gabinete de una fuente, era parte de un autoradio clarion, proporciona 20W por canal en 4Ω aunque lo estoy ocupando con 8Ω proporciona un sonido agradable es compacto la fuente viene aparte, una pequeña smps que compre por unos pesos en un desguace


muy lindo la verdad 
saludos


----------



## Naders150

Bueno ahí si tu veras a cuantos vecinos quieres despertar, tu decides la potencia (casi siempre va ligada al bolsillo) para mi gusto 200w van bien. bueno y te recomiendo que leas el tema que te voy a dejar ahí, desde que pongo en practica lo que aprendí ahí todos mi amplificadores salen sin un solo ruido.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## damian1230

Jhonny DC dijo:


> Estuve viendo algunos amplificadores muy bonitos por acá y para no ser menos les dejo fotos del mío.
> Lo construí hace como 10 años y es nuestro caballito de batalla cuando vamos a pasar música. La potencia real que medí con una señal de 1KHz es de 135W (270W total sobre 2 salidas) por canal después de hacerle algunas modificaciones al diseño original de “MODULTECHNICS”. Entre otras cosas le cambien los transistores de salida (2N3055H) por unos MJ15003. Los 3055 calientan demasiado para poner los dos canales  en un solo disipador y para ponerlos en dos disipadores ya ocupaba demasiado espacio. Además les cuento que dejando la entrada abierta y poniéndolo a máxima potencia sin señal no se escucha absolutamente nada y con señal a máxima potencia el sonido sigue siendo muy nítido. Todavía me asombro de eso porque eh visto estos mismos módulos en muchos gabinetes distintos y aun en el mejor de los casos a máxima potencia sin señal se puede apreciar un soplido en los parlantes pero este no. En fin disfrútenlo
> Salu2
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/esquema-amplificador-130w-7756/



una pregunta como se conecta la plaqueta ? gracias


----------



## camarohero

este es un preamplificador transistorizado a 12V, con salida max de 6V


----------



## elperros

(este post va a ser largo pero llevo mucho tiempo queriendo hacerlo)
*MI AMPLI DE 100W*


(la botella es para una referencia visual del tamaño )

*Intro*
Hace unos meses (febrero aprox) decidí hacer un amplificador de guitarra eléctrica, básicamente para aprender, quería que tenga muchas funciones, y un sistema audiorítmico que ilumine el cono del parlante llevando el ritmo. Tener varias entradas,etc...



El amplificador es de 100W, mosfet y cuenta con 3 preamplificadores distintos, un amplificador de auriculares, una mixer para mezclar las entradas, 1 entrada de nivel del linea, 1 master general, 1 modulo audiorítmico y un protector de parlantes.
Totalizando 13 placas diferentes.

*Detalle de partes:*

Transformadores
El principal 1 de 250VA 40+40VAC.
Los secundarios, 1 switching de 30VCC 0.4A, 1 de 9+9VAC 2A y uno de 9VAC 50W (dicroicas "mecanico")

Amplificador
Construí el siguiente amplificador.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-mosfet-100w-rms-5222/
Agradezco particularmente al creador del mismo, a elmario y lalectronico por las modificaciones que le hicieron al mismo.


Acá se ve el trafo, el ampli y la fuente del ampli, en sus comienzos.

Preamplificadores.
1.https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/fender-blackface-preamp-6937/
Nuevamente las gracias a elmario y hernaninfinito. Lo tengo funcionando 24VCC

2.https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-delay-micro-guitarra-electrica-pt2399-48829/
En este caso agradezco a Tupolev. Tuvo algunos problemas que solucione PARCIALMENTE quitando las resistencias en serie con la entrada de guitarra, con un ipod sonaba muy bien pero, con una electrica sigue siendo muy bajo el nivel de señal, supongo q tendré que pasarla por un previo externo.

3. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-guitarra-construyasuvideorocola-com-21384/. Funciona bien, salvo las limitaciones que expuse en los posts.
(ver también https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/duda-preamplificador-guitarra-electrica-22220/)



Acá se ven los previos, son los dos de las esquinas abajo y el de arriba.

Protector de parlantes
El que aportó ezavalla, a quien le agradezco.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/aporte-protector-parlantes-upc1237-52784/

Mixer y Amplificador de Auriculares.
Ambos son los de contruyasuvideorockola.com a quienes les agradezco.

Audioritmico
Es propio, y el diseño está en el post_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/472266/ _.Pero antes le tuve que agregar un pequeño amplificador clase B de 2W con dos TBA820, que tenia por ahi tirado. PRINCIPALMENTE PARA AISLAR IMPEDANCIAS, pero tambien porque el nivel de linea no podia mover el transistor que controlaba el audioritmico, o alguno grave error de diseño que me estoy comiendo, tambien trate de usar un operacional pero tampoco lo hice bien. Por suerte tenía ese amplificador tirado.

Parlante
Un jahro BW-1220 "Full-Range" de 12´´. Probablemente junto con las infinitas conexiones entre partes, transformadores y placas sean los dos eslabones más débiles de la cadena. El día que me interese cambiar el parlante es solo aflojar 8 tornillos. Y poner un celestion o alguno enserio.

Extras
Se utilizaron, varias placas experimentales chicas con reguladores de tension en 9,12 y 24V para alminetar las diferentes placas.
El gabinete, es con un frente de alumnio, le inclui en la entrada AC Gral, un filtro EMI y un portafusible. 
El cable es forrado en tela con ficha interlock entelado muy setentoso (blanco y negro).
Y probablemente me faltaron mencionar muchos detalles.

Ventilador
Un thermaltake con control de velocidad, con un CFM altísimo. Pero me volví loco con el ruido que me metió, lo saque con un capa electrolitico en paralelo de 2200uf que planeo cambiar por uno más grande en el futuro porque a medida que subí la capacidad mejoró el ruido.

Conclusiones
En lineas generales estoy contento.
Me FALTA ponerle una chapa perforada adelante y sobre esta un calco con resina.
Y probablemente ajustar algunas cosas del sonido, cuando tenga, ganas y tiempo por la facu.
Y nuevamente agradezco a todos porque aprendí con todo lo que leí en el foro y lo sigo haciendo. Desde los posts sobre como diseñar una fuente, hasta como medir impedancias, o sobre amplificadores, transformadores, parlantes,etc.

Dejo fotos varias y un video.





Saludos a todos

PD: Página 100 del tema.


----------



## angel36

muy buen trabajo me gusto.... sale de lo común... nada como hacerlo uno mismo!!!...a disfrutarlo!!!


----------



## Juan Jose

Felicitaciones Elperros!! 
Un diseño completo y compacto. Se ve muy prolijo el trabajo!!!. 

Disfrútalo por supuesto. 

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## Cacho

Lindo montaje Elperros, felicitaciones.

Una sola cosa: El ruido del ventilador debería mejorar mucho si le hacés un rectificador aparte 

Saludos


----------



## elperros

Muchas gracias por los comentarios. 
La verdad q*UE* no hay nada como la satisfacción de hacerlo uno mismo. 



Cacho dijo:


> Una sola cosa: El ruido del ventilador debería mejorar mucho si le hacés un rectificador aparte
> Saludos



Lo voy a tener en cuenta. De momento comparte rectificador con el modulo audioritmico, y el amplificador que excita a este todo a 12V. 
En cuanto lo destape de nuevo voy armarle un rectificador independiente.


----------



## nicolas

gente aca les dejo una foto de un mini ampi que me arme en un dia es un  ampli parecido al marshall ms-2 modificado en varios aspectos ( tiene  distorcion, salida stereo para auriculares) si les gusta les paso el pcb  y todo... les digo que lo probe y anda hermoso... hermoso vatio de  potencia jajajajaaj... espero les guste...

pd: en la tercera foto se puede ver la distorsion que puede ser de 2 led o 2 diodos de germanio....


----------



## Electronec

Buen trabajo nicolas , está muy bien tu circuito. Una pregunta: 
La salida de auriculares, ¿ Es estereo o seudo estéreo ?

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

nicolas dijo:


> gente aca les dejo una foto de un mini ampi que me arme en un dia es un  ampli parecido al marshall ms-2 modificado en varios aspectos ( tiene  distorcion, salida stereo para auriculares) si les gusta les paso el pcb  y todo... les digo que lo probe y anda hermoso... hermoso vatio de  potencia jajajajaaj... espero les guste...
> 
> pd: en la tercera foto se puede ver la distorsion que puede ser de 2 led o 2 diodos de germanio....



Muy bueno lo tuyo, muy prolijo!! 



> si les gusta les paso el pcb  y todo...


Yo soy el primero, lo quiero. 

Saludos.


----------



## rash

que buenos montajes.... *elperros* que laburo más conseguido, enhorabuena....
*nicolas* te quedó de 10

saludos
rash


----------



## nicolas

electronec la salida es seudo creeria es decir que son iguales los 2 canales... gracias tavo ahi pongo el pcb y diagrama de componentes... aclaracion...

el transistor que use es  bc549 y que que darlo vuelta y la otra la resistencia de la salida del jack del auricular va en donde va el puente y el puente en donde la resistencia... por lo demas no hay drama... el capacitor de la disto es de 15nF los 2 los diodos son 1N60

cualquier otra duda consulten

gracias


----------



## tatajara

elperros felicitaciones por tu laburo que no fue poco y fue muy bueno
nicolas felicitaciones por tu trabajo
Saludos


----------



## nakjamkas

!! Muy buen trabajo elperros, quiero uno asi....creo que me voy a copiar  felicitaciones !!

Que bonito montaje Nicolas , si puedes dejanos ver el diagrama esquemático y el pcb. felicitaciones!!


----------



## nicolas

el diagrama esquematico es el del marshall ms-2 lo encontras por todos lados... solo que tiene una pequeña modificacion para meterle distorsion lo demas es lo mismo...

aca les dejo fotos de como va quedando... le agregue el frente y tambien les dejo el diseño de la serigrafia...

Espero les guste....


----------



## nicolas

Bueno aca les dejo el trabajo terminado mañana compro las perillas y queda listo para usarlo... la verdad que me sorprende la calidad de audio que tiene y la potencia que entrega ese integradito... espero les guste


----------



## Tavo

Te quedó bueno Nicolás. Para las próximas fotos, podrías poner al lado de ellas algún objeto conocido, una botella, una birome, una regla... para tener una referencia del tamaño... 

Al final no le pusiste el frente de metal cromado?

Yo estoy haciendo un proyecto similar. Un mini amplificador de guitarra, pero más a escala, respetando el "aspect ratio" jaja 
Todavía no tenía pensado hacerle un preamplificador, ya que pensaba poner directamente una distorsión, la *ProCo RAT*, y el canal limpio que vaya directamente a la etapa de ¿potencia? (LM386). 

*Saludos!*


----------



## nicolas

el tamaño es 15 x 15.... y me dicidi por este en vez del cromado porque me habia quedado chico el otro y no tenia como meterlo... y la verdad que el "aspect ratio" me quedo muy mal pero bue jajajajajaja

saludos


----------



## elperros

Tavo dijo:


> Te quedó bueno Nicolás. Para las próximas fotos, podrías poner al lado de ellas algún objeto conocido, una botella, una birome, una regla... para tener una referencia del tamaño...
> 
> Al final no le pusiste el frente de metal cromado?
> 
> Yo estoy haciendo un proyecto similar. Un mini amplificador de guitarra, pero más a escala, respetando el "aspect ratio" jaja
> Todavía no tenía pensado hacerle un preamplificador, ya que pensaba poner directamente una distorsión, la *ProCo RAT*, y el canal limpio que vaya directamente a la etapa de ¿potencia? (LM386).
> 
> *Saludos!*




Tavo, en un amplificador "común" (Grande) me parece que no te funcionaría lo que propones.
Dado que si no le metes preamp y le mandas directo la distorsión, corres el riesgo que el canal limpio se escuche realmente MUY BAJO, o directamente no se escuche. Depende de la sensibilidad de tu amplificador porque la guitarra sola manda un nivel muy bajo, a menos que tengas pastillas activas o algo por el estilo. 

Pero ví en la red colgado muchos amplificadores donde solamente tienen el LM386 funcionando con la guitarra sola, supongo que debe tener un sensibilidad acorde.
http://youtu.be/cBRxnAIPRqw

Lo que me parece es que si le mandas la distorsión, sin un previo para el limpio, te va a quedar una diferencia de volumen sustancial entre el canal limpio y el distorsionado.


----------



## electromecanico

juanma dijo:


> Esto no es exactamente un amplificador, pero desde ese modulo, distribuyo la señal a los otros 5 amplificadores.
> 
> La foto de los amplificador en unos dias las subo. 3 son con TDA2005 y lo hice hace como 4 años, cuando pensaba que ese TDA era lo mejor de lo mejor
> Ya es tiempo de jubilarlos y reemplazarlos por unos buenos MOSFETs.
> 
> Saludos



mucha pirateria se ve en esa foto..!!!


----------



## elseba87

Buenas, les dejo unas fotos del amplificador que termine (solo falta terminación exterior del gabinete). Les cuento que es el diseño de tupolev de 200w con mosfet IRFP, realizado en su versión estéreo con un preamplificador HiFi de ElliottSound, fuente de +-60v con 4x 4700uf por rama + cap cerámicos y poliester con puente de 35A 1000V mas fuente de +-15v regulada y filtrada y switching de 12v para los coolers y un protector + retardo de altavoces propio con el IC UP1237H. Todo en un gabinete no de lo mejor, pero económico ya que tengo maderas de sobra y con menos de $25 ARG quedo listo!
Saludos! Sebastián


----------



## rash

elseba87 que buen montaje, enhorabuena.... que tal suena ese amplificador de tupolev?... lo tengo en lista de espera para montar un dia de estos...

saludos


----------



## elseba87

Gracias! la verdad que estoy muy contento con el amplificador, suena de 10!
Muy buenos bajos y cero cero ruido a la salida, a potencia máxima todavía no puede probar, pero lo recomiendo, ademas que las dos placas salieron funcionando a la primera.


----------



## patriciodj

lindo ampli elseba87 quedo poderoso


----------



## palomo

Waooo bonita maquina te armaste elseba87, ¿con que tipo de bocinas la disfrutas?


----------



## AntonioAA

Muy buen armado! Y se ve bien ventilado .... 
Le pusiste control por temperatura de los ventiladores? ...para que no hagan ruido cuando estas en baja pontencia....


----------



## elseba87

muchas gracias por los comentarios, la verdad que esta bastante ventilado porque mi idea es de uso para eventos, lo cual son muchas horas de estar encendido... la verdad que es buena la idea de un control por temperatura pero tendría que investigar en uno confiable, es por eso y malas experiencias que puse fuente fija y switching para los coolers ya que puede estar en funcionamiento siempre sin problemas...
Los parlantes (bocinas) son un par de selenium 12PW3 con driver D220ti y HM2525 con crossover selenium a 2kHz y en gabinetes caseros... cuando tenga tiempo subiré fotos al tema de bafles, tengo armado mas de 6 de estas y otros con 15" y 18"...
Ya terminado rápidamente para ser probado en potencia...


----------



## AntonioAA

Te paso un circuito sencillo que a mi me funcionó de maravilla, lo tiene mi hijo en un ampli de bajo que le hice .
Le agregué una resistencia de realimentacion que NO se ve ahi para que tuviera una histeresis y no zapateara el relay . Es una resistencia de 100KOhm entre las patas 2 y 7.


----------



## fas0

elseba87 ponete una foto del frente, lo mas importante faltó. lindo trabajo


----------



## Tacatomon

fas0 dijo:


> elseba87 ponete una foto del frente, lo mas importante faltó. lindo trabajo



Me temo que lo que ves es el Frente . Excelente trabajo Elseba. Enhorabuena!!!

Saludos!


----------



## fas0

eso es el frente? seguro? no es medio incomodo tener el cable ac en el frente?..


----------



## Tacatomon

En las primeras fotos, se alcanza a ver que en la parte trasera, están las entradas de audio, y el porta-fusible...  Esperen un segundo... ¿FAIL?

Jajajaja, No creo. En fin, ahí que nos aclare ElSeba.

Saludos!!


----------



## fas0

elseba87 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 54694



epic fail Taca jaja, ese es el frente..


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl

elseba87 dijo:


> Buenas, les dejo unas fotos del amplificador que termine...  *Todo en un gabinete no de lo mejor, pero económico ya que tengo maderas de sobra y con menos de $25 ARG quedo listo!*
> Saludos! Sebastián



Excelentisimo, me encanto el detalle del panel frontal y trasero, muy buen trabajo.


----------



## elseba87

Buenas... para aclarar, si como dice taca, en varias fotos esta el frente del amplificador y es el que tiene la llave de power, y el control de volumen y led de encendido, ademas de lo que esta "raro" que es la salida de parlantes en el frente; pero fue diseñado así intencionalmente. Como comenté el ampli lo voy a usar para eventos, o como backup en eventos grandes y por eso lo uso en rack´s donde tengo pacheras frontales para señal y parlantes, porque el rack se lleva armado y solo se conecta por el frente.
Adjunto foto del frente del amplificador en una prueba este fin de semana (vale aclarar que no esta rackedo como debe...), la verdad que vuelvo a afirmar que tiene muy buenos bajos...
Saludos! gracias por lo comentarios...
PD: AntonioAA muy bueno el circuito, voy a probarlo y ver, se ve muy simple.


----------



## claudemirsalsa

Amplificador construido com esquema del foro, la fuente (28+28), 140VA, salida C5198 y A1941

   Problemas:

  Disipadores y los diodos de la fuente muy quientes 
  Sonido baja, con una distorsión.

  Yo Estoy Haciendo Un Nuevo Proyecto, tratando de resolver el calentamiento, yo no uso
"Cooler".
  La distorsión que parece ser la baja corriente de reposo debido a la alimentación (28+28 AC) en el proyecto original es (70+70 DC).
  No sé cómo ajustar el proyecto no?

  gracias por ayudar: Libardo M, Antonio AA, ....

Claudemir


----------



## Naders150

Amigo puedes dejar el esquema quieto y lo de la distorsión si es por el bajo voltaje, claro que lo podrías solucionar rectificando en media onda sin utilizar el punto medio del transformador, te duplicaría el voltaje, eso si cambia los filtros a unos por ahí de 80v 6800uf unos de 63v también serviría pero irías muy justo.

Te adjunto un esquema rápido.

Se que no alcanzarías la máxima potencia pero por lo menos estarías mas cerca del voltaje de trabajo del amplificador.


----------



## ragaman

Como siempre he dicho, no me he podido quedar con un amplificador definitivo, porque siempre estoy encontrando mejoras  en mis diseños y vendiendo los existentes para fabricar uno nuevo, esta vez les comparto la ultima versión de mi CFA Mini, el cuales le he hecho algunas mejoras, una de ellas es modificación de la resistencia de realimentacion con el fin de aumentar el Slew Rate de la etapa, mejorando la respuesta temporal de amplificador y agregando un sonido mas cálido, le agregue un par de transistores mas en la etapa de salida, este amplificador implementa una etapa de salida CFP, pero con transistores en configuración darlington en la etapa de excitación de los transistores de potencia, algo así como una etapa Push-Pull con transistores en paralelo activando una etapa CFP, lo cual a mejorado el control de los bajos, también a mejorado el acople entre la etapa de salida y la etapa de ganancia de voltaje, a parte de eso, he usado nuevos drivers para la etapa de salida, he implementado unos de mejor calidad con muy buenas características dinámicas( bajas capacitancias parásitas y mejor ancho de banda), los transistores de salida pasaron de ser 2SC5200 a 2SC3856 ( con respectivos complementarios) con estos, en pruebas en la protoboard tuve mejor calidad de sonido que en los anteriores y al servo de DC se le hicieron unas leves modificaciones, con lo cual se llega a tener un voltaje de offset de 20mV y esta compensado a 0.5 Hz, con la idea que no influya en la calidad de audio de la etapa, cabe recordar que este amplificador tiene acoplo en directo DC, es decir no tiene condensador de acople a la entrada del amplificador.


----------



## claudemirsalsa

Nader150.

Gracias por la ayuda, voy a hacer el cambio en la fuente y ver si la mejora de la distorsión.


Claudemir


----------



## nakjamkas

Hola compañeros, aquí les dejo unas fotos del ultimo amplificador que arme, el diseño es del amplificador de 300w que aparece en la pagina de construya su videorockola.
Utiliza 4 integrados TDA7294, 2 en puente para cada canal, ademas le conecte dos vumetros hechos con LM3915, el gabinete esta hecho con madera y acrílico reciclados


----------



## Helminto G.

te quedo bonito, bien hecho!!


----------



## Tavo

Espectacular tu trabajo nakjamkas... Te quedó muy bueno el montaje... Felicitaciones... 

Recordá no bajar los 4 ohms de impedancia de carga... 

Saludos!


----------



## Luigiman

Muy bien muy bien. 
Un detallito, la entrada de RCA casi pega contra el chasis, por lo demas ¡ADMIRABLE!.


----------



## nakjamkas

Luigiman dijo:


> Muy bien muy bien.
> Un detallito, la entrada de RCA casi pega contra el chasis, por lo demas ¡ADMIRABLE!.



Hola Luigiman, gracias por tu comentario, ahora que veo bien la foto si parece que estubiera pegando con el disipador  .... pero no, es un efecto que da la perspectiva de fa foto  ... en realidad están separados casi 6cm ..... 

saludos a los amigos de la costa


----------



## rash

Que bonito el acabado del amplificador con TDA7294... quedó de 10...

enhorabuena


----------



## Electronec

Pero que bien compañero,  Mi enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## tatajara

Felicitaciones y espero que los disfruten
Muy lindos los montajes
Saludos


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañeros.

Aqui les dejo unas imagenes de un amplificador que voy a usar para completar mi "home theater" casero, tiene un filtro activo para subwoofer ya que lo voy a usar con unos sub Keenwood de 12". Los capacitores electroliticos son reciclados de un equipo JVC el cual tenia 4 de estos y 3 rubycon de 4700µf, todos en perfecto estado ya que los cheque con el capacimetro de un amigo.

El STK404-130 esta alimentado con +-52v (casi al limite) pero como la configuracion que voy a utilizar es de 8Ω y refrigeracion forzada con un pequeño ventilador no me preocupo, ya que si hay  calentamiento fuera de lo normal el sensor que trae incorporado el STK activa la proteccion desconectando la alimentacion.


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañeros, 

Aqui les dejo unas imagenes del ampli ya terminado, el sonido que tiene es bastante bueno con el filtro que tiene incluido hasta las ventanas vibran, despues le voy a cambiar el filtro por uno variable, en fin lo unico que me queda es disfrutarlo.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Se ve muy bueno, te felicito amigo, oye esos parlantes los hiciste tu???


----------



## fausto garcia

Gracias compañero.

Si yo los hice, son dos unidades jbl de 10" que utilizo para medios, los tweeters no estan dentro del cajon esos los tengo sobre el mueble para poder direccionarlos mejor, el cajon de sub es del tipo sellado, diseñado de acuerdo a los datos del fabricante, son dos sub KENWOOD de 12"  serie tornado,hechos con dos capas de mdf de 18mm y enchapados con madera de pino de 3mm dando asi un cajon bastante pesadito reduciendo asi, la vibracion y resonancia.   Lo unico que me faltan son los parlantes para los satelites. 

Saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## mariano22

Buenas!! Les dejo aqui mi amplificador con el TDA2050 y el filtro pasa bajo de construyasuvideorockola.com que anda de maravillas por su simplicidad.
Solo queda ajustarle un temita por el potenciometro, pero en si, anda de 10!.
No se destacan ningun tipo de ruido.

Espero que les guste. Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mariano22 dijo:


> No se destacan ningun tipo de ruido.


No está mal, pero tenés mas suerte que ....
Por que diablos no pusiste el pote a la izquierda y el fusible+llave a la derecha? Es una pésima idea pasar los cables de entrada sobre los trafos...


----------



## mariano22

No fue con intención eza. Un amigo me regaló al caja con un circuito antiguo y toda la parte trasera estaba armada asi. Y ademas que coincidian mucho los agujeros, asi evitaba quedarme con un lateral y piso como colador. Jajaja. Y otra, usé cable de audio de alta calidad por dicho motivo. 
Recien llegue de comprar el parlante. Un Jahro 8" de 60watt en 8 ohm. Se ve bonito, pero no se le puede exigir en potencia hasta que no tenga su respèctiva caja.

Saludos!

PD: algun comentario positivo de esto? va con ondaa


----------



## djwash

El disipador esta bueno, pequeño y a ojo suficiente para ese TDA, por lo visto esta hecho a partir del reciclaje, eso esta bueno, creo que todos los electronicos tenemos un monton de componentes por ahi, pero no todos le damos uso...

Que bueno que no tenes ruido a pesar de que los componentes estan ubicados en cualquier lado, eso demuestra que las soldaduras y los componentes estan bien...

Me imagino que la tapa del gabinete tiene ventilacion, sino, ese cooler esta al cuete...


----------



## chacarock

djwash dijo:


> El disipador esta bueno



jajajajaja


----------



## JotaEle

Pues yo sólo espero que el transformador pequeño no sea para alimentar el ventilador. 

Con perdón, pero eso sí que sería una _frivolité_.


----------



## mariano22

JotaEle dijo:


> Pues yo sólo espero que el transformador pequeño no sea para alimentar el ventilador.
> 
> Con perdón, pero eso sí que sería una _frivolité_.


 
El Transformador pequeño alimenta el TL071 del filtro pasa bajos, ya que con el transformador grande, causaba una bajada de tension que inhabilitaba el ampli.
El ventilador de alimenta con otro bobinado aparte que tiene el transformador principal.

Saludos


----------



## fabioguarin

hola 
soy yo otra ves por aca a paso a compartir unas fotos de mi ampli de 30w que por fin le hise chasis en el chasis (multipropositos) de una fuente de pc 




bueno espero despertar la creatividad en otros colegas 
saludos y no olviden comentar


----------



## Tavo

mariano22 dijo:


> El Transformador pequeño alimenta el TL071 del filtro pasa bajos, *ya que con el transformador grande, causaba una bajada de tension que inhabilitaba el ampli.*


   

Que un preamplificador (cualquiera fuese) te baja la tensión del transformador principal??? 
Eso es sin duda una muestra de que algo hiciste mal, seguro. Jamás el consumo de un preamplificador te puede bajar la tensión!!! Un TL071 consume 50mA como máximo!!!

Cuak!


----------



## nakjamkas

fabioguarin dijo:


> hola
> soy yo otra ves por aca a paso a compartir unas fotos de mi ampli de 30w que por fin le hise chasis en el chasis (multipropositos) de una fuente de pc




Hola Fabio, ese es el amplificador de 30w de construya su videorokola ? 
que las suena ?


----------



## fabioguarin

si es el de construya bueno alguien en el foro dijo una ves que todos tenemos distintas percepción del sonido de un ampli pero en mi opinión la verdad suena muy bien es excelente para el pc suena muy claro y buena reproducción de los bajos espero agregarle pronto un eq 
y gracias por comentar 
saludos nakjamkas


----------



## rash

muy buen montaje fabioguarin

saludos


----------



## nakjamkas

Si Fabio, estaba pensando en hacer el mismo montaje y por lo que veo la caja de la fuente de computador le queda perfecta....  
quedo muy bacano el frente    felicitaciones.


----------



## djwash

Aca dejo unas fotos de un ampli para el auto, consta de 2 TDA1562Q, gabinete de fuente de PC y disipador de un CPU, tiene un filtro en la alimentacion.

Saludos...


----------



## JotaEle

Excelente idea la de aprovechar las cajas de las fuentes de PC. Con permiso... ¡me la apunto!


----------



## itomasella

Aqui las fotos de mis amplis, todo bien caseritos, jaja.
    El primero es uno de 25+25W con TDA2030 que construí para poner en el auto, funciona con 12V y 24V, para conseguir los 24V tiene un convertidor de 12 a 24V de 70W, la caja la hice abierta pues me gusto la idea de que se pudiera ver las placas y cables, ademas le coloque un led grande que cambia de color para iluminar el interior y un vidrio encima para taparlo. 

   El amplificador negro que aparece es el primer proyecto de electrónica que realice, en de 20+20W y utiliza un LM1875 por canal, es el ampli q uso siempre q quiero escuchar musica un poco mas fuerte.

   El ultimo que aparece es tambien el ultimo que realice, es uno de 8+8W que hice para la PC, muy siimple en su construccion. Por falta de dinero para un buen gabinete lo puse en una caja de tergopol donde venia el estabilizador, y todavia sigue alli, jeje. 

Estos son mis amplis hechos en casa. Me enorgullce el saber que los hice con mis propias manos, creo que a muchos les pasara lo mismo.

Saludos


----------



## david2009

itomasella mucho cablerio  no me gusta  lo el telgopor


----------



## Juan Jose

itomasella dijo:


> Estos son mis amplis hechos en casa. Me enorgullce el saber que los hice con mis propias manos, creo que a muchos les pasara lo mismo.
> 
> Saludos



Esto es lo mas importante en la electronica casera. 

Mis felicitaciones a todos por los proyectos concretados y la verdad que se ven cosas curiosas en este post!!!. 

Un saludo y suerte a todos. 

juan jose


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Oye itomasella, veo que tus gabinetes los hiciste con madera, yo tambien lo he intentado pero el problema es que como la madera es gruesa para que resista, las piesas que van al gabinete quedan cortas, tu como lo acomodaste para que quede el switch y el pote????


----------



## Tavo

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Oye itomasella, veo que tus gabinetes los hiciste con madera, yo tambien lo he intentado pero el problema es que como la madera es gruesa para que resista, las piesas que van al gabinete quedan cortas, tu como lo acomodaste para que quede el switch y el pote????


Este problema es fácilmente solucionable, si tenés una herramienta de carpintería que se llama "mecha de corte plano" o "mecha paleta".
Algo como esto:​
Con esta mecha se puede hacer una especie de "vaciado" en la parte interior del gabinete, entonces dentro de ese vaciado colocás los potes, llaves, switch's, y lo que se te ocurra...

Y si no tenés este tipo de mechas, te toca laburar un poco más y hacer ese vaciado a formón. Cuesta un poco más (bastante más), pero con prolijidad, dá resultados similares.

Algo así sería el trabajo que tenés que hacer...

​
Saludos.


----------



## itomasella

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Oye itomasella, veo que tus gabinetes los hiciste con madera, yo tambien lo he intentado pero el problema es que como la madera es gruesa para que resista, las piesas que van al gabinete quedan cortas, tu como lo acomodaste para que quede el switch y el pote????



No es muy dificil, en el caso del switch primero marco en la madera la forma de este, y con el taladro voy haciendo agujeros con una mecha pequeña por todo el borde interior y luego con una escofina le voy dando la forma cuadrada del agujero.
Para el potenciometro primero hago un agujero para que entre el bastago y despues con una mecha paleta de diametro mayor que el potenciometro voy gastando de un lado hasta que el espesor que queda me permita colocar la tuerca del potenciometro. 

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

ok, gracias a los 2 por sus respuestas, ahora que termine mi amplificador no dudare en hacer un gabinete de madera, despues subire resultados

GRACIAS Y SALUDOS!!!

PD: Oye itomasella, que tipo de madera usaste y de que grosor para tu gabinete???


----------



## itomasella

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> PD: Oye itomasella, que tipo de madera usaste y de que grosor para tu gabinete???



LA madera es pino y de alrederor de 1 cm de espesor, es lo que tenia en casa. 

Saludos


----------



## joseluisvergara

hola a todos .... quiero felicitar al compañero ragaman por los diseños tan espectaculares que realiza .... y tengo una inquietud...el amplificador que propone (respuesta No. 2023) el  CFA Mini suena bien? ... a simple vista se ve de gran potencia pero me gustaria saber en realidad si lo que digo es cierto...quisiera saber si alguno tiene el diagrama y la pcb del amplificador que nuestro amigo propone....de antemano muchas gracias ....saludos....


----------



## tinez

Hola amigo tus has armado la peavye 1200 porque tengo un problema?


----------



## sebasquier

nicolas dijo:


> gente aca les dejo una foto de un mini ampi que me arme en un dia es un  ampli parecido al marshall ms-2 modificado en varios aspectos ( tiene  distorcion, salida stereo para auriculares) si les gusta les paso el pcb  y todo... les digo que lo probe y anda hermoso... hermoso vatio de  potencia jajajajaaj... espero les guste...
> 
> pd: en la tercera foto se puede ver la distorsion que puede ser de 2 led o 2 diodos de germanio....



Hola!
te comento que soi un  estudiante de Bs.As,de electronica, y tenia un t.p de elctronica para hacer y buscando encontre este tuyo que me parecio muy bueno. Te comento que segui los diagramas que vs subiste i anduvo, solo tuve unos problemas y queria ver si vos me podrias ayudar. Ahi van:
1)a veces puedo escuchar la radio por el ampli, como puedo solicionar esto?
2)algo que no me anduvo son los leds de la distor, ya los revise estan bien conectados y andan, no se que puede ser.
3)Segun tengo entendido, la llave que en el diagrama dice sw_mode es para conmutar entre normal y distor, y la qu esta sobre la plaquita de la distor, para qu sirve?

DEsde ya, muchas gracias y espero tus respuestas, porq necesito aprobar la materia. Gracias a gente como vos , que ayuda, aprobe el 1er. trimestre. Muchisimas gracias


----------



## tatajara

Hola a todos
Hoy les traigo unas fotitos de un montaje que hice para un hombre
Se trata del amplificador con tda 7377 de mariano
este:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Este hombre me dijo que tenía un baflecito en la casa y quería comprarle una potencia y yo le dije que tenía una jej
Tiene dos parlantes marca ciclos no se qué tal serán y un tweeters  
En fin las fotos 
PD: primero consulte a mariano si quería que su ampli sea vendido y el accedió 
Saludos y muchas gracias a mariano Nicolau
tatajara


----------



## rash

muy original tatajara... te quedo genial, enhorabuena..

saludos

rash


----------



## tatajara

Gracias rash 
El bafle esta medio deteriorado por que es de aglomerado y viejo jeje pero andan bien 
Le puse las iniciales del foro jeje
Saludos


----------



## maton00

hey @tatajara
¿tambien haces bafles para marcianos?.... o por que mencionaste que era para un hombre(humano).
jaja
No es cierto ,felicitaciones te quedo muy bien arreglado el tema de bocina-amplificador.

saludos


----------



## tatajara

no este es para uno del planeta tierra 
Gracias
Saludos


----------



## Electronec

Muy buen trabajo tatajara, mi enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## Introtuning

maton00 dijo:


> hey @tatajara
> ¿tambien haces bafles para marcianos?.... o por que mencionaste que era para un hombre(humano).
> jaja
> No es cierto ,felicitaciones te quedo muy bien arreglado el tema de bocina-amplificador.
> 
> saludos



Acá en argentina decir hombre es como decir ese tipo.ese chavon ese loco. ese señor.La palabra justa seria señor.pero acá acomodamos las cosas como en los demas países.

Excelente trabajo tata un abrazo.


----------



## tatajara

Gracias por los comentarios electronec y intro
Saludos


----------



## tatajara

Hola de nuevo 
Ahora les traigo un ampli que arme con un tda2003 y 2 woofercitos que tenía en casa 
Son dos gabinetes de fuentes de PC, uno sobre otro y en uno está la fuente y en el otro el ampli y los parlantes, después le pegue las maderas a los costados para cubrir la chapa y los angulitos de plástico 
Este lo arme para un compañero 
Espero que les guste
Saludos tatajara


----------



## Electronec

Muy bueno compañero, mi enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## tatajara

Gracias compa
Saludos


----------



## Introtuning

Este fue mi primer ampli.Un TDA2003 mono.El esquema es el del datasheet con un agregado de un pote y un cap en la entrada para regular la señal.El pcb fue hecho y compartido por mi amigo Tavo.
Esta metido dentro de una caja de acriloco en la que venia un reloj.

















Sigue funcionando con una fuente atx de una pc.Suena muy bien para lo que cuesta.Obvio si le subimos mucho el volumen la distorcion es bastante.pero e un volumen medio alto suena bien para ser tan chiquito jejeje.
en definitiva,conforme para ser mi primer ampli.


----------



## Tavo

Introtuning dijo:


> Esta metido dentro de una caja de *acriloco* en la que venia un reloj.


Justamente, la caja es de ACRILOCO, porque te quedó bien loco el montaje...  

Y que esperás para aumentar un poquito de calidad y potencia??  
(me refiero al chip, no al montaje)

Un abrazo che!

PS: Ese disipador taaan chiquito de debe poner como chapa... Mmmm, con carga de 4 ohms, no se como todavía no se fundió el aluminio...  En serio, lo veo muy subdimensionado, debe estar sufriendo como loco el pobre 2003... Te salva que es Original (de eso no me caben dudas ), porque si fuese falsificado ya no contarías el chiste. Que buenas cosas que hace ST eh...


----------



## Cacho

Muy bonito (de nuevo) el ampli en la cajita de _acriloca_ 

@Tavo: Hacé las cuentas del TDA y estimá la resistencia térmica de ese disipador 
Le alcanza y hasta le sobra aún con 4r.

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning

Sobra Sobra Sobra Sobra.
Ni entibia a 4 ohms.En la foto no se ve o se se alcanza a estimar el grosor ni el diseño de las aletas.pero solo te digo que ni se mosquea.

Tengo el 7377 terminado.que vos ya viste.funciona muy bien.solo que se me quemo el ic.y seguramente por lo que me comentaste el otro dia (tavo) por no estar aislado el disipador del ic.

Pronto armo el tda 2040 stereo,y despues tengo pensado armar el ultimo ampli que vos armaste hace una semana.Pero por el momento hay otras prioridades.

este es el 7377 que tengo que reemplazarle el ic.





cuando lo termine y este nuevamente funcional con los vumetros lo subo con todas las fotos.


----------



## tatajara

Felicitaciones intro, aunque ya los vi te lo digo de nuevo jeje
Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Te quedó re lindo terminado el 7377, me gusta como te las ingeniaste para colocar el disipador, con el agregado de la planchuelita de aluminio...!

Tenés que cambiarle el chip! Dale, así lo estrenás en el fiat! 

Abrazo.


----------



## tatajara

haa si que lo vas a poner en el auto jeje
Tavo tenes que mostrar las fotos del bafle que estabas haciendo
Saludos


----------



## Tavo

tatajara dijo:


> Tavo tenes que mostrar las fotos del bafle que estabas haciendo
> Saludos


¿Cuál de todos? 

Si te referís al amplificador de guitarra...  Todavía está ahí parado, y tengo que poner unas cuántas caritas de ->  respecto a Cacho. 

Como bien me dijiste Cacho, ese parlante SoundWel es una... porquería! 
No se por qué lo tenía por allá arriba, será que lo probé sin caja y me emocioné, pero al ponerlo en su lugar... es un desastre, no reproduce NI UN agudo! Realmente, ahora me doy cuenta de la diferencia entre un "rango extendido" y un "parlante para guitarra". Así a ojo, calculo que no llega a los 4500-5000Hz... Maaaaaal, maaal.

También me faltan los componentes y la placa para el Preamplificador, de Tupolev. Como sabrán, acá no hay casas de electrónica, así que tendré que hacerme otro viaje a la ciudad más cercana (Bahía Blanca) para hacer una extensa compra general de componentes y accesorios...
---------------------------------------------------------

Si te referías al otro que estaba haciendo con madera de Pino, ese es de un amigo, y ahora está en buenos aires, y de paso va a traer el woofer para terminarlo de una buena vez. Así que calculo que dentro de 1 semana ya estará en camino su terminación.

Saludos!


----------



## nakjamkas

Muy interesante el ampli dentro de acrilico creo que voy a tomar prestada la idea ..y muy prolijo y el ampli con TDA 7377

felicitaciones Introtuning


----------



## tatajara

Tavo dijo:


> ¿Cuál de todos?
> 
> Si te referís al amplificador de guitarra...  Todavía está ahí parado, y tengo que poner unas cuántas caritas de ->  respecto a Cacho.
> 
> Como bien me dijiste Cacho, ese parlante SoundWel es una... porquería!
> No se por qué lo tenía por allá arriba, será que lo probé sin caja y me emocioné, pero al ponerlo en su lugar... es un desastre, no reproduce NI UN agudo! Realmente, ahora me doy cuenta de la diferencia entre un "rango extendido" y un "parlante para guitarra". Así a ojo, calculo que no llega a los 4500-5000Hz... Maaaaaal, maaal.
> 
> También me faltan los componentes y la placa para el Preamplificador, de Tupolev. Como sabrán, acá no hay casas de electrónica, así que tendré que hacerme otro viaje a la ciudad más cercana (Bahía Blanca) para hacer una extensa compra general de componentes y accesorios...
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Si te referías al otro que estaba haciendo con madera de Pino, ese es de un amigo, y ahora está en buenos aires, y de paso va a traer el woofer para terminarlo de una buena vez. Así que calculo que dentro de 1 semana ya estará en camino su terminación.
> 
> Saludos!


Creo que era el de madera de pino pero también me gustaría ver el de guitarra jeje
Saludos


----------



## Introtuning

nakjamkas dijo:


> Muy interesante el ampli dentro de acrilico creo que voy a tomar prestada la idea ..y muy prolijo y el ampli con TDA 7377
> 
> felicitaciones Introtuning



Pero me mandas los honorarios jajajja.Lo que le hice también fue con acrílico de 1.5mm fue cortar unos 8  de la misma medida del pcb y colocarlos uno arriba del otro y atornillados al pcb.luego le puse los led por debajo y quedo como se ve en la foto.
Lo ideal seria un acrílico entero de la medida del pcb mas la altura que queramos. quedaría mas prolijo que varios apilados.pero lo hice con lo que tenia.Queda muy bueno a la vista.

Gracias por el comentario y los comentarios.


----------



## Electronec

Enhorabuena Introtuning, muy buenos trabajos.

Saludos.


----------



## Introtuning

Electronec dijo:


> Enhorabuena Introtuning, muy buenos trabajos.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias.se aprecian los comentarios.
Se me ocurrio una ide jejeje.Soy de gabinetes raros si.Y estoy empesando con un tda 2040x2 y encontre el gabinete justo.lo comento para quien le guste hacer algo diferente.

Acrilico de luz trasera de guerrero 200.sale 25 pesos aca en mi ciudad.me encontre uno tirado y entra perfecto el pcb.es completamente rojo y con dos leds blancos adentro quedaría genial.(son locuras que se me ocurren jejeje.

Es paresido a este.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Saludos. reciclen.


----------



## tatajara

Buena idea intro jaja
Saludos


----------



## nakjamkas

jajaaj  que bien Introtuning, buena idea  
espero ver las fotos con conectores y todo
saludos.


----------



## JotaEle

¡Madre mía! Ya mismo se va a ver por aquí alguien que haya metido un amplificador en un florero chino.


----------



## Introtuning

Cuesta mucho perforar la cerámica que si no ya estaría hecho.Y conseguir una perilla para el volumen que haga juego capas sea dificil.jajajjja.Siempre originales.
Entre mis futuros gabinetes para amplis tengo la carcasa de una aspiradora.Diganme la verdad no son geniales???


----------



## jorger

Introtuning dijo:


> Cuesta mucho perforar la cerámica que si no ya estaría hecho.Y conseguir una perilla para el volumen que haga juego capas sea dificil.jajajjja.Siempre originales.
> Entre mis futuros gabinetes para amplis tengo la carcasa de una aspiradora.Diganme la verdad no son geniales???
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 56983


 
 siento desilusionarte pero a mí por lo menos no me gusta nada la idea..es una opinión personal.

Saludos!.


----------



## JotaEle

Bueno, como estética quizás sea un poco transgresor  pero no se le puede negar su facilidad para el transporte, además de la conveniencia del cable autoenrollable.


----------



## Tavo

Comparto la opinión de Jorger...  Dice el dicho "en gustos no hay nada escrito..."

Abrazo che, feliz día del amigo (atrasado) para todos. JEJE

Saludos.


----------



## Introtuning

Boe meten amplis en tuppers y ahora resulta que yo tengo feo gusto???JAAJAJA no hay drama no me afecta el pensar de cada uno.yo no soy ni dj ni nada de eso.asi que para que armar un rack si no tengo torre donde meterlo???Yo soy mas de armar cosas raras.Originales.y vistosas.Siempre prolijas.eso si.No me gusta la tipica cajita cuadrada con un led un pulsador y un pote.son muy corrientes.pero en creatividad solo uno pone los limites.Asi que.......


----------



## osk_rin

que tal. compañeros ahora les traigo el mini amplificador que he construido, en realidad, solo use partes que tenia de proyectos viejos que no tenían utilidad, solo bastó darle una manita de gato y listo.















eso es todo


----------



## Helminto G.

que bonito, linda perilla, mucho osk_rin...


----------



## osk_rin

coyote. muchas gracias, me alegra que te halla gustado


----------



## Helminto G.

nomas ponle colorcito a tono de la perilla en las patitas, le daria un buen detalle


----------



## osk_rin

es verdad, muy buena recomendacion, ya se con que hare ese detalle  gracias.


----------



## Neodymio

Muy bueno osk_rin, muy elegante


----------



## fas0

osk_rin. podrías comentar tiene adentro?.. muy buen trabajo.


----------



## Electronec

Felicidades osk_rin. te a quedado genial compañero.

Saludos.


----------



## CAYSER

para my ,el color de la perilla me parece bien ,seria aun mejor si tomaras o mostraras algunas fotos del interior o digamos si nos alcanzas alguna información del circuito que usaste ,claro esta si se pudiera compartir, por lo pronto esto esta genial y como siempre la sencillez conlleva a la elegancia estetica. saludos y felicitaciones ,osk_rin.


----------



## rash

muy bueno....y muy compacto...

saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Esta hermoso!! ... que trabajo te tomaste!


----------



## Tavo

Buenísimo el ampli che! Te quedó bárbaro!!!  Muy elegante!

La perilla está excelente, ya me diste ideas para darle trabajo al tornero y hacerme una similar en aluminio.  
Un detallecito, quedaría muy bien que la hagas un pequeño agujerito en un costado donde indique el principio y le pongas algún LED azul... o el color que más te guste. Supongo que quedaría muy bien.

Te felicito por el montaje, te quedó bárbaro!

Saludos!


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Tavo dijo:


> quedaría muy bien que la hagas un pequeño agujerito en un costado donde indique el principio y le pongas algún LED azul... o el color que más te guste. Supongo que quedaría muy bien



No se, esa parte no me gusto, a mi en lo personal ese ampli ya se ve bien, no creo que deba arruinar ese hermoso y laborioso gabinete con el tipico LED en medio de la nada.
Ya si en dado caso quisieras hacer eso, pues ponlo atras, pero el frente dejalo intacto 
yo digo.

SALUDO!!!!


----------



## Tavo

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> No se, esa parte no me gusto, a mi en lo personal ese ampli ya se ve bien, no creo que deba arruinar ese hermoso y laborioso gabinete *con el tipico LED en medio de la nada.*



Por lo visto te apuraste a responder sin siquiera comprender lo que dije. Lamento si no fui claro, pero lo que quise decir es que haga algo como esto:



Ese detalle quedaría muy bien con un LED Azul de alto brillo, de 5mm. 
Obviamente, como se deduce, que el LED esté fijado a la perilla y vaya girando junto con ella.

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G.

no no, las luecitas brillantes no son de mi agrado, no me agrada la idea, pero al final es el el que decide...


----------



## Ratmayor

En mi opinion, se ve bastante elegante tal como esta...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Helminto G. dijo:


> no no, *las luecitas brillantes no son de mi agrado*, no me agrada la idea, pero al final es el el que decide...


  
En verdad...odio los LEDs de alta luminosidad para otra cosa que no sea ILUMINAR algo. En ese lugar, y si su gusto se lo permite, quedaría bien un LED rojo común de 3mm con el frente "aplanado".
Pero tambié quedaría bien solo una raya pintada de negro...y es mucho menos lío que el cablerío y bardo para que el LED puede ir junto a la perilla ... lo digo por experiencia 

PD: No soporto el LED azul del decoder de DirectTV dandome en la cara cuando duermo... estoy por pintarlo de negro...


----------



## Cacho

¡Muy lindo ampli Osk_rin!



Helminto G. dijo:


> no no, las luecitas brillantes no son de mi agrado, no me agrada la idea, pero al final es el el que decide...


Ni a mí me gustan tampoco.


ezavalla dijo:


> Pero tambié quedaría bien solo una raya pintada  de negro...


Sí que sí... Una rayita negra o un puntito (negro también) van perfecto. O inclusive una marquita circular (sin pintar ni nada) hecha con una mecha de 2mm o cosa así también funciona y es más fácil de hacer que las rayitas.

No hay caso, el minimalismo me gusta 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Bueno bueno che! Era una sugerenciaaaa!!! jaja

Se nota que no gustó la idea. 

Si lo que buscamos es discreción, me gusta más la idea de Cacho, un pequeño fresadito con una mechita de 2 o 3mm... pintado de negro... quedaría bueno!

Saludos.
PS: Disculpen por las malas ideas...


----------



## Helminto G.

no son malas ideas, solo gustos distintos...


----------



## zxeth

ami me gusto la idea del led, pero no azul, no queda lindo con madera marron. como mucho un ambar o rojo sin brillo ni alta luminicidad, solo de indicacion, tambien odio los leds extremadamente brillosos para los televisores y home theaters, molestan mucho cuando uno quiere ver una peli en la oscuridad . Pero el trabajo te voy diciendo que esta excelente, hermosa terminacion y de muy buen gusto. Felicitaciones por el nuevo ampli. Me gustaria saber de que potencia es, me intriga jajajajja


----------



## mariano22

Tavo!! yo te apoyo con esa idea! A mi siempre me gustaron y me gustan los leds. Es la nueva tecnologia de la decoracion.. jajaja

Como dice el dicho, de gustos no hay nada escrito. He visto muchos amplis con el formato que presenta tavo y doy fe que quedan estupendos.

Saludoss


----------



## Ratmayor

A mi me gustan los LEDs, sin embargo de ahi a querer un ampli que parezca un arbol de navidad...


----------



## Electronec

Yo voy con tavo y demas compis. Una pincelada de color sobre un fondo clásico puede quedar muy bién. 

Mezcla de clácico con moderno......me gusta la idea.

Saludos.


----------



## rash

yo le colocaria unos led blancos de alta luminosidad por debajo para iluminar toda la zona de sombra que dan las cuatro patas de madera........ jajjajajja.....si, si en serio....

saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

quisa uno blanco que ilumine todo alrededor de la perilla...


----------



## osk_rin

muchas gracias, por los comentarios, eso quiere decir que el trabajo realizado les ha gustado, de igual manera gracias por las recomendaciones, las tomare en cuenta. 
para los compañeros que piden fotos del interior, y algo de informacion del circuito utilizado, con gusto las pongo, en cuanto le ponga pilas a mi camara subo las fotos, y tambien, mostrare las modificaciones en cuanto a la estetica, que me han sugerido en los comentarios, hasta pronto.

saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

Helminto G. dijo:


> quisa uno blanco que ilumine todo alrededor de la perilla...


 Pues, pensandolo bien, una luz indirecta que ilumine desde atras de la perilla, quedaría muy bien...


----------



## Tavo

Ah vieron!!!! Al final se terminaron copando con la idea del LED EHHH!!!! 

Son terribles, ahora todos siguen la corriente...  jajaja, mentira gente, es broma. 

Saludos!!
PS: A mi realmente me gustan los LEDs, pero como decía Ratmayor unos comentarios más atrás, tampoco tiene sentido exagerar, porque no es la intensión que se parezca a un árbol de navidad... 
Me gusta la discreción, me gusta el color azul, por eso era mi sugerencia, nada más.


----------



## AntonioAA

Me acuerdo cuando era muuuuy joven ... aparecieros los equipos Pioneer con Leds azules ... producian eneuresis !! que lindos que eran....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Me acuerdo cuando era muuuuy joven ... aparecieros los equipos Pioneer con Leds azules ... producian eneuresis !! que lindos que eran....


Al vumetro con peak-hold lo hice por qu eun flaco amigo tenía un deck Pioneer (con autoreverse ) y el vúmetro era uno azul - como los viejos displays de las calculadoras - y tenía peak-hold.


----------



## Ratmayor

AntonioAA dijo:


> Me acuerdo cuando era muuuuy joven ... aparecieros los equipos Pioneer con Leds azules ... producian eneuresis !! que lindos que eran....


La verdad es que no he conocido al primero que me diga que no le gusten los displays de las viejas Pioneer...


----------



## zeta_bola_1

Ratmayor dijo:


> La verdad es que no he conocido al primero que me diga que no le gusten los displays de las viejas Pioneer...



mmmmm, aca tenes uno


----------



## romel777

felicidades oskrin, te salio un pieza bien clasica..yo estoy juntando ideas de este post para hacer el frente de mi amplificador, que opinan de acrilico negro como frente?


----------



## osk_rin

muchas gracias romel, algo asi como esto?
es muy buena idea 

















aqui esta la pagina del proyecto el link ya lo habia posteado rash en otro tema 
http://www.mhennessy2.f9.co.uk/microamp/index.htm

saludos.


----------



## fas0

hacele un edit al post porque no se ven las fotos, tal vez otro hosting..


----------



## Tavo

fas0 dijo:


> hacele un edit al post porque no se ven las fotos, *tal vez otro hosting..*


*Y no sería mejor y más seguro usar el servidor del foro???* 

No se por qué optan por la opción de alojarlo afuera, sabiendo que no cualquiera puede tener acceso a las imágenes, supongo que depende de la ubicación o algo por el estilo...

El servidor del foro no falla, es rápido en cargar, seguro y confiable: Por qué no utilizarlo y aprovechar la ventana de muestra de imágenes *con un solo clic?* 

Más rápido, más simple, menos problemas.


----------



## osk_rin

Aquí están las fotos del interior para los compañeros que lo pidieron  y describo las propiedades del mini amplificador:
CI: TA8207K  hoja de datos aqui
Potencia: 2.5w @ 4Ω yo lo tengo con parlantes de 8Ω 3W
Transformador: 12V
el pcb esta hecho por mi solo hice una copia de la disposición propuesta en el datasheet. el chip amplificador no es muy bueno yo lo se pero es reciclado de un viejo estéreo que me regalaron en pedazos, los parlantes son de 3" y también me los regalaron jeje.
si saben de un chip amplificador de algunos 3w con mejores prestaciones con gusto recibo recoemdaciones para sustituir el actual.

aqui adjunto el resultado de las recomendaciones hechas por los compañeros del foro, al final opte por las observadas en las fotos, se agradece a todos


----------



## Quercus

Hola osk-rin, no se veia el trabajo donde se supune que debia estar, ahora si, ese mando para el volumen imponiendo la estetica del frontal, un aspecto sobrio y muy elegante, felicidades. 
Saludos


----------



## Luigiman

osk_rin dijo:


> muchas gracias romel, algo asi como esto?
> es muy buena idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aqui esta la pagina del proyecto el link ya lo habia posteado rash en otro tema
> http://www.mhennessy2.f9.co.uk/microamp/index.htm
> 
> saludos.



Gracias, muchas gracias por este enlace.


----------



## Ratmayor

osk_rin dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 57259


Indudablemente hermoso


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

P.r.e.c.i.o.s.o !!!!!!!!!


----------



## rash

jajaj, que bueno que te quedo así.... enhorabuena
saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

osk_rin, que chulada, precioso...


----------



## mariano22

osk_rin muy lindoo.. felicitaciones


----------



## LAM

Este es el primer ampli y cajas de parlantes que he armado. Saludos a toda la gente del foro.


----------



## AntonioAA

Buenisimo ! muy prolijo


----------



## Electronec

Muy bueno LAM, enhorabuena.

Saludos y a disfrutarlo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

LAM dijo:


> Este es el primer ampli y cajas de parlantes que he armado. Saludos a toda la gente del foro.


  
Si bien _no me gusta nada_ (eso es copyright de Tavo ) el "tapizado" del amplificador, te felicito por ser uno de los primeros que veo que pone perillas al tono (y una con un LED??? ) en lugar de las perillas ΠedΩrraΣ esas que tienen el frente de colores (puajj!. Muy bieeeeennnn!!!!

PD: Una cosa que está MUY MAL es poner las entrada tan cercanas a las salidas, cosa que te puede convertir el ampli en un hermoso oscilador de potencia a unos cuantos cientos de kHz (y no como un ampli clase D precisamente ) ...pero bue...ya sabés para la proxima.

Saludos!


----------



## nakjamkas

Bienvenido al foro LAM, Buen trabajo que caracteristicas tiene ?
saludos


----------



## LAM

respuesta a:



> ezavalla
> Si bien no me gusta nada (eso es copyright de Tavo ) el "tapizado" del amplificador, te felicito por ser uno de los primeros que veo que pone perillas al tono (y una con un LED??? ) en lugar de las perillas ΠedΩrraΣ esas que tienen el frente de colores (puajj!. Muy bieeeeennnn!!!!



que tal?. te cuento que en cuanto a lo de "copyight de Tavo" no tengo ni idea... o sea este ampli lo ise hace un par de años atras y no me he copiado de nadie, simplemente me pareció buena la idea de forrarlo con esta especie de alfombrita ya que es buena para disimular las "imperfecciones de la madera" jeje...
con el tema de las perillas las ise de madera y luego las pinte de negro agregando el detalle del led azul a la del volumen.



> PD: Una cosa que está MUY MAL es poner las entrada tan cercanas a las salidas, cosa que te puede convertir el ampli en un hermoso oscilador de potencia a unos cuantos cientos de kHz (y no como un ampli clase D precisamente ) ...pero bue...ya sabés para la proxima.
> 
> Saludos!



gracias por aclarármelo!!!... lo tendré muy en cuenta para la proxima!!!... gracias!...

gracias por los comentarios y darme la bienvenida!!!... 
el amplificador esta basado en el integrado LM4766 de national semiconductor y a grandes rasgos según la hoja de dato del fabricante este tiene una potencia maxima de 40+40w sobre 8ohm (con encapsulado "T", el de encapsulado "TF" creo que algo de 30+30W sobre 8 ohm).
igualmente el trafo que le puse a este ampli tira menos Vot. que los que recomienda el fabricante para llegar a las potencias que mencione anteriormente, asi que calculo que estara tirando algo de 25w por canal sobre 8ohm.
y en cuanto al pre use el integrado lm833 con control de graves y agudos.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

LAM dijo:


> que tal?. *te cuento que en cuanto a lo de "copyight de Tavo" no tengo ni idea.*..



Lo que es copyright de Tavo no es tu amplificador, sino mi expresión "no me gusta nada"


----------



## LAM

gracias por aclararlo no te habia entendido jeje


----------



## fas0

ezavalla dijo:


> PD: Una cosa que está MUY MAL es poner las entrada tan cercanas a las salidas, cosa que te puede convertir el ampli en un hermoso oscilador de potencia a unos cuantos cientos de kHz (y no como un ampli clase D precisamente ) ...pero bue...ya sabés para la proxima.
> 
> Saludos!



perdón, me quedé con este tema... y a que distancia tendria que estar separadas el IN y el OUT ?

gracias.


----------



## osk_rin

que tal compañeros, ese fue el resultado de las sugerencias hechas por ustedes por la comunidad del foro, gracias 



Helminto G. dijo:


> nomas ponle colorcito a tono de la perilla en las patitas, le daria un buen detalle





Mastodonte Man dijo:


> .
> Ya si en dado caso quisieras hacer eso, pues ponlo atras, pero el frente dejalo intacto
> yo digo.





Ratmayor dijo:


> Pues, pensandolo bien, una luz indirecta que ilumine desde atras de la perilla, quedaría muy bien...



LAM. 
muy buen trabajo, tu tambien haces los gabinetes de madera  yo los hago asi porque es un material que tengo y me sobra, aparte de tener todas las maquinas para trabajarlas, material para desperdiciar jaja, mi padre es carpintero, hago la carpinteria mi sala de juegos 

que disfrutes tu amplificador saludos.

y tambien se agradece a todos los que expresaron sus opiniones y gustos


----------



## Luigiman

Saludos señores, Una reflexion: que tal un equipo que tiene una buena presentación y/o estética y al observarlo uno mientras lo oye ¿sera que también suena hermoso? y quizás tenga 10% de distorsión; y un equipo que no tenga buena presencia ¿sera que suena mal? y que quizás tenga menos del 1% de distorsión. ???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fas0 dijo:


> perdón, me quedé con este tema... y a que distancia tendria que estar separadas el IN y el OUT ?


La mayor posible...en cada extremo opuesto si fuera factible.


----------



## fas0

gracias eza, aprendí algo nuevo... lo que si, será para otro proyecto, el actual ya lo corté y quedó uno arriba del otro con un espacio de una pulgada. En fin.. asi se aprende


----------



## AntonioAA

si te anduvo.. Aleluya! ... si no te hubiera funcionado seria un punto a tener en cuenta .
No es tan exacto pero son precauciones a tener en cuenta... de un lado la alimentacion y del OTRO la entrada ... lo mismo los lazos de masa , puesta a chasis , blindajes etc.


----------



## LAM

estos son los parlantitos que use, no son gran cosa pero la verdad que suenan muy lindos.

gracias por todas sus opiniones, es increíble la cantidad de cosas que se van aprendiendo gracias a toda la gente que participan en el foro. Actualmente estoy armando el ampli rotel que publico mnicolau, al cual aprovecho para agradecerle este gran aporte que ha hecho.

saludos.


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> Lo que es copyright de Tavo no es tu amplificador, sino mi expresión "no me gusta nada"



Jajaja! Sos terrible Profe!! 

Hoy a la mañana había "pispeado" algo este tema, una leída muy rápido, y alcancé a ver algo de "Tavo", pero al toque me tuve que ir y me quedé todo el día con la intriga...  ¿Qué habrán dicho de mi? 

*No me gusta nada* lo tuyo Eduardo.

Saludos.
PS:


----------



## LAM

primeras imagenes del  ampli que estoy armando actualmente


----------



## maximoss3500

muy prolijo tu montaje y contruccion amigo LAM, jajajajaja muy bueno Felicitaciones


----------



## LAM

gracias maximoss3500 pronto estare subiendo mas imagenes, la parte de la potencia ya la tengo casi terminada  asi que ahora estoy bastante ansioso para poder probarlo... espero no quemar nada jeje y lo mas importante que ande!...


----------



## angel36

Podrías decir que placa es esa que estas armando...?


----------



## LAM

> Podrías decir que placa es esa que estas armando...?



lo estoy armando en gabinetes por separado, uno sera el de la potencia(el de las fotos actuales) basado en el circuito rotel que compartio mnicolau y el otro el del preamplificador (con control de tonos, selector de entradas y demas...) que aun no he decidido que circuito montar.


----------



## osk_rin

LAM

por lo que veo en tu armado estas tratando de hacer un amplificador "slim" jejej lo mas delgado que se pueda. o estoy equivocado?


----------



## Helminto G.

me gusta el transformador...


----------



## djwash

osk_rin dijo:


> LAM
> 
> por lo que veo en tu armado estas tratando de hacer un amplificador "silm" jejej lo mas delgado que se pueda. o estoy equivocado?



Y me parece que mas o menos equivocado estas, quizas quisiste decir *slim* y no *silm*...


----------



## LAM

> por lo que veo en tu armado estas tratando de hacer un amplificador "slim" jejej lo mas delgado que se pueda. o estoy equivocado?



Asi es esa es la idea, lo ise lo mas delgado que pude!!!. ya tengo el gabinete terminado en momento mas subo un par de fot.


----------



## Helminto G.

ya quiero verlo, me recuerda un modelo de sony...


----------



## LAM

> me gusta el transformador...



el transformador lo saque de una maquina de escrivir electronica oliveti ( de esas primeras que habian salido...) asi que lo desarme y rebobine nuevamente para llegar a las tensiones que necesitaba, no fue nada fácil debido al tamaño del nucleo, así que las espiras del trafo las tube que hacer bien prolijas, todo a mano.

acá esta la placa casi terminada, me faltan un par de componentes... y el gabinete lo ise de madera fibrofacil pintado por dentro con pintura negra de alta temperatura (es la que tenia a mano jeje) revestido con una especie de alfombrita... hago lo que puedo...(no lo que quisiera! jeje) ya que los que recursos que tengo son un poco limitados asi que como estos materiales ya los tenia decidí aprovecharlos. A veces el tema economico hace que uno no pueda llegar a hacer todo como a uno le gustaria, pero igual lo importante es que por lo menos de una manera u otra puedo hacer algo que me gusta 

gracias por los comentarios! espero les guste como va quedando, ya hace un tiempo que lo habia empesado a armar y luego por temas de tiempo lo tube que dejar un poco de lado... asi que ahora me ise un tiempito y aqui estoy tratando de terminarlo 

saludos.


----------



## rash

muy bueno LaM.... te quedó genial....

saludos


----------



## CAYSER

felicitaciones muy buen trabajo ,como se nota que hubo toda una planificación en tu proyecto desde el principio ,y lo digo por el orden de los componentes en la placa ,muy buen trabajo .


----------



## LAM

> me recuerda un modelo de sony...



que lindo equipo!, me gustan los de ese estilo!  es tuyo  el de la imagen?.


----------



## fas0

me encantan los equipos de los 80, eran una locura... el sonido, los diseños, eran geniales.






ese es un FH7 MKII... hermoso.


----------



## Helminto G.

solo tengo la fuente y el amplificador, y ando consigiendo el tornamesa, la imagn no es mia, pero es el mismo modelo, el trnsformador es totalmente plano, se ve demaciado curioso,  por eso me acorde...


----------



## LAM

> muy bueno LaM.... te quedó genial....





> felicitaciones muy buen trabajo ,como se nota que hubo toda una planificación en tu proyecto desde el principio ,y lo digo por el orden de los componentes en la placa ,muy buen trabajo .



hola gracias por sus comentarios! , este ampli me lo puse a hacer con algo mas de tiempo que otros proyecto que he armado quisas  por eso el resultado es mejor que los anteriores... ademas de que la experiencia te va haciendo... en fin uno trata de hacer lo que mejor puede las cosas y mas aun si eso que haces es algo que te apasiona!!!



> solo tengo la fuente y el amplificador, y ando consigiendo el tornamesa, la imagn no es mia, pero es el mismo modelo, el trnsformador es totalmente plano, se ve demaciado curioso, por eso me acorde...



que bueno!, y podrias compartir alguna imagen del interior del equipo... 
saludos.


----------



## Helminto G.

LAM dijo:


> que bueno!, y podrias compartir alguna imagen del interior del equipo...
> saludos.




claro, solo que lo desembodegue y pongo unas fotitos..


----------



## david2009

hola a todos  acá subo unas fotos de el amplificador que avía empezado y nunca lo termine. esta placa tiene 4 amplificadores tda7294  me faltaría otra placa mas de 4 TDA7294. para lograr un hometheater pero de 8 parlantes cuando lo termine subo las demás fotos.  . la placa esta hecho todo a fibron permanente no tengo tiempo para usar la plancha para  y  imprimir. lo voy a usar con 8 woofer de 6 pulgadas. haber si me tiemblan las ventanas ajaja


----------



## osk_rin

las placas de esos amplificadores, son una obra de arte ,  por ahi vi unas cuantas resistencias recicladas hay que ahorrar


----------



## Helminto G.

cuando dices obra de arte, lo dices por lo surrealista?, je je je...



(creo que queda claro que es broma verdad?)


----------



## Tavo

Helminto G. dijo:


> cuando dices obra de arte, lo dices por lo surrealista?, je je je...
> 
> (creo que queda claro que es broma verdad?)


+1


----------



## osk_rin

asi es  coyote, una pequeña broma, hacerlos a mano no creo que yo pudiera hacerlo jeje se me hace aun mas complicado, en lo personal, pero todo trabajo es bien valorado  eso nos enseña que hay muchas formas de hacer las cosas 

saludos.


----------



## Helminto G.

pues a mi se me hace igual de complicado de cualquier modo, pero por rapides como dice el colega david pues me voy por hacerlo a pincel...


----------



## personajew

Francisco Galarza dijo:


> Acá unas fotos de un amplificador de 100+100 que hice hace un tiempo.



hola amigo ese amplificador sale costoso??? y en su armado es facil o tiene alguna parte critica??



david2009 dijo:


> hola a todos  acá subo unas fotos de el amplificador que avía empezado y nunca lo termine. esta placa tiene 4 amplificadores tda7294  me faltaría otra placa mas de 4 TDA7294. para lograr un hometheater pero de 8 parlantes cuando lo termine subo las demás fotos.  . la placa esta hecho todo a fibron permanente no tengo tiempo para usar la plancha para  y  imprimir. lo voy a usar con 8 woofer de 6 pulgadas. haber si me tiemblan las ventanas ajaja



hola  amigo, pero esos amplificadores son ya comprobados que funcionan ???



LAM dijo:


> el transformador lo saque de una maquina de escrivir electronica oliveti ( de esas primeras que habian salido...) asi que lo desarme y rebobine nuevamente para llegar a las tensiones que necesitaba, no fue nada fácil debido al tamaño del nucleo, así que las espiras del trafo las tube que hacer bien prolijas, todo a mano.
> 
> acá esta la placa casi terminada, me faltan un par de componentes... y el gabinete lo ise de madera fibrofacil pintado por dentro con pintura negra de alta temperatura (es la que tenia a mano jeje) revestido con una especie de alfombrita... hago lo que puedo...(no lo que quisiera! jeje) ya que los que recursos que tengo son un poco limitados asi que como estos materiales ya los tenia decidí aprovecharlos. A veces el tema economico hace que uno no pueda llegar a hacer todo como a uno le gustaria, pero igual lo importante es que por lo menos de una manera u otra puedo hacer algo que me gusta
> 
> gracias por los comentarios! espero les guste como va quedando, ya hace un tiempo que lo habia empesado a armar y luego por temas de tiempo lo tube que dejar un poco de lado... asi que ahora me ise un tiempito y aqui estoy tratando de terminarlo
> 
> saludos.



y que es lo que estas montando ????


----------



## david2009

personajew dijo:


> hola amigo ese amplificador sale costoso??? y en su armado es facil o tiene alguna parte critica??
> 
> 
> 
> hola  amigo, pero esos amplificadores son ya comprobados que funcionan ???
> 
> si esta comprobado y esta hecho directamente de la hoja  de datos del propio integrado tira unos 70 watt  con pocos componentes, la placa esta hecha lo mas comprimido que pude hacerla y anda de diez a la primera .


----------



## fas0

bueno mejoró algo che... me acuerdo cuando antes pegaba el CI al disipador con... *poxilina *jaja


----------



## Electronec

Tavo dijo:


> +1



+1


----------



## LAM

> y que es lo que estas montando ????



una potencia usando los amplis rotel que compartio mnicolau, luego ire armando el modulo del selector de entrada, pre, control de tonos y demas...


----------



## david2009

fas0 dijo:


> bueno mejoró algo che... me acuerdo cuando antes pegaba el CI al disipador con... *poxilina *jaja



 lo que pasa a que  no me quedaba  otra que pegarlo con poxilina porque tenia una patita que estaba a punto de quebrarse y me avía salido $24.  que ahora esta 40 pesos. todavía lo tengo no me iba a arriesgar a que se me corte una patita.


----------



## tatajara

Muy lindo David 
Saludos


----------



## djwash

david2009 dijo:


> lo que pasa a que  no me quedaba  otra que pegarlo con poxilina porque tenia una patita que estaba a punto de quebrarse y me avía salido $24.  que ahora esta 40 pesos. todavía lo tengo no me iba a arriesgar a que se me corte una patita.



Que paciencia para dibujar eso, me acuerdo cuando no me salia lo de la plancha los tenia que dibujar asi ...

Yo estoy por armarme un home theater de 8 canales (7.1), ya que me regalaron los satelites y el central, me falta el subwoofer, te recomiendo que haya diferencia de potencia entre los satelites/central y el sub, acordate que lo que hace vibrar las ventanas es el sub.

Si tus satelites van a ser de 6", el sub seria de 15"? Si es asi, la proxima placa arma solo 3 TDA7294, y arma algo grande para el sub, te va a quedar bastante bueno ...


----------



## david2009

si taba pensando hacer un subwoofer de 10" o 2 de 10" con otro amplificador mas grande o con el mismo pero subiéndole mas el volumen y dejando el volumen a los demás a la mitad. las 7 cajas van a tener un subwofer de 6", medios creo que de 3"  y twiter. la ultima no se si hacerla con 2 sub de 10".. o sub de 6 medio y twiter todas por igual .


yo porque me gusta que tiemble todo

a tengo una idea para dar efecto surround  desconectando la masa de la entrada de audio se escucha como un efecto de sonidos sin la vos del cantante en muchos temas. colocando una resistencia  de valor alto se puede compensar . quería hacer eso  haber que tal suena que opinan compañeros


----------



## djwash

Esta bueno los satelites de 6", pero te aviso que no vas a hacer temblar mucho con 6", el que se encarga de hacer que tiemblen los adornitos del aparador es el Subwoofer, que lo haria de 12" para arriba.

Al sub le vas a poner twiter? uhmmm...

Lo de desconectar la masa, no creo que tenga mucho que ver con surrond, y el surround tampoco creo que tenga que ver con atenuar las voces... Tendrias que investigar un poco eso... Ese efecto lo podes hacer con la PC o DVD... Y lo de los 8 canales (7.1) a menos que la pelicula o la PC tenga 7.1 artificial (crea los demas canales artificialmente a partir de una señal estereo) no vas obtener el efecto deseado, suena realmente raro o pobre, como que algo le falta cuando mandas la misma señal a todos los canales...


----------



## lovis777

hola
ya hace como 2 meses que lo hice pero ahora lo comparto y es un amplificador estereo tda2030A lo hice con un minimo de costo como algo de $20 americanos pues utilice casi todo reciclado como la carcasa de un estabilzador, salvo las tda y otros componentes lo dificil fue conseguir un transformador de 12v 4 amp no es comercial y mandandolo hacer esta como 25 dolares entonces pude solo conseguir uno de 10v 6amp y no tengo problemas sobre todo en los bajos


----------



## david2009

djwash dijo:


> Esta bueno los satelites de 6", pero te aviso que no vas a hacer temblar mucho con 6", el que se encarga de hacer que tiemblen los adornitos del aparador es el Subwoofer, que lo haria de 12" para arriba.
> 
> Al sub le vas a poner twiter? uhmmm...
> 
> Lo de desconectar la masa, no creo que tenga mucho que ver con surrond, y el surround tampoco creo que tenga que ver con atenuar las voces... Tendrias que investigar un poco eso... Ese efecto lo podes hacer con la PC o DVD... Y lo de los 8 canales (7.1) a menos que la pelicula o la PC tenga 7.1 artificial (crea los demas canales artificialmente a partir de una señal estereo) no vas obtener el efecto deseado, suena realmente raro o pobre, como que algo le falta cuando mandas la misma señal a todos los canales...



la pc tiene ocho salidas de parlantes por eso es  para la pc. y tengo solo dos parlantes con wofer de 6" twiter y medios y tiemblan toda las ventanas con eso.


----------



## djwash

Ok, fotos de los parlantes que hacen temblar todas las ventanas? Te apuesto que son de un equipo de musica, mira que los chinos los calculan muy bien, usan la peor madera (aglomerado) y a veces parlantes con campana de plastico, con muy poca potencia logras bastante, pero debes tener en cuenta si te es posible lograr el mismo resultado con los parlantes que puedas conseguir...


----------



## david2009

los parlantes son ken brown viejisimos me párese que es madera de roble, fibra de vidrio adentro ..  son re pesado por la madera como 30 kilos debe pesar , tiene divisor de frecuencia adentro  en una plaqueta.

 me tiembla todo  por la ayuda de la pc, le subo un poco  los graves  con el efecto wow con el windows media player .


----------



## toronjiushhh

Hola gente linda del foro! les quiero presentar uno de mis 3 amplis armados

es un ZCA realizado en base a http://diyaudioprojects.com/Solid/ZCA/ZCA.htm 

en un principio use un MOSFET rescatado de una placa madre de pc... el AP85T03GH el cual se cocino porque no lo logre refrigerar adecuadamente :enfadado:


Recien terminado de armar... esos pequeños toroides no sirvieron y los saque de inmediato

Primer noche de pruebas... Exitosa

Quemon 

Luego del quemon... volvi a cortar la placa y buscando encontre un MOSFET bien barato aca en Santa Fe... el IRFZ44N a $4,30... na bicoca  el cual lo adose a un disipador de micro de pc (un disipador standard de AMD para socket 754)

 

Ademas de lo mencionado este pequeño ampli Clase A tiene su juego de reles para retardo de salida, un variador en el fan segun temperatura y un Mepco/Electra de 72000 uF/25v para filtrar la fuente

saludosss


----------



## 0002

Prolijo, y la neta se ve genial, pues a disfrutarlo 

Saludos.


----------



## Luigiman

Muy bien TORONJIUSHHHH, hay mucha creatividad y solides en tus proyectos. Una pregunta: ¿estos potenciometros internos que hacen, es para ajustar el bias? o..


----------



## djwash

Esta buena la idea de usar esos transistores, tengo algunas motherboards muertas por aca quizas le sirva alguno jeje.

Para que es la luz que tiene dentro??


----------



## toronjiushhh

Gracias por el recibimiento chicos!



Luigiman dijo:


> Muy bien TORONJIUSHHHH, hay mucha creatividad y solides en tus proyectos. Una pregunta: ¿estos potenciometros internos que hacen, es para ajustar el bias? o..



sisi... los potes son para el BIAS



djwash dijo:


> Esta buena la idea de usar esos transistores, tengo algunas motherboards muertas por aca quizas le sirva alguno jeje.
> 
> Para que es la luz que tiene dentro??



Las luces las copie de una version de ZCA que usaba lamparas en ves de resistencias ya que el costo de unas resistencias NO INDUCTIVAS de esta potencia es muy elevado... las lamparitas salen $5 el par... una resistencia de 15Ω 20W debe ser saladita...

saludos!


----------



## fas0

toronjiushhh. y que tal el sonido? cuanto tira?. buen trabajo..


----------



## toronjiushhh

fas0 dijo:


> toronjiushhh. y que tal el sonido? cuanto tira?. buen trabajo..



Hola fas0! gracias!!! mira... el sonido es dulce y agradable... siendo que por el momento utilizo como fuente de audio una SoundBlaster 5.1 Live... todos los sonidos bien definidos... un buen grave (gracias al capacitor) y unos medios/agudos limpios y definidos gracias a los capacitores que use tanto en la entrada como en la salida...

en potencia supera levemente a mis TDA2003 que arme hace algunos años.... con la diferencia que no satura practicamente.... calculale entre 8w y 10w...

Un amigo que lo escucho sonar dijo que sonaba muy "valvular"

saludos!!


----------



## bachi

Fotos de algunos amplificadores


----------



## toronjiushhh

bachi dijo:


> Fotos de algunos amplificadores



copado bachi... que ampli es? tiene un pre y controles de tono verdad?

saludosss


----------



## El javito

hol gente....
soy nuevo en el foro en estos dias voy a subir mi amplificador de 32w estereo con TDA2050 estoy terminando el gabinete espero que les guste...

Saludos


----------



## personajew

, espero suene bien y subas los planos fotos y un aproximado de los costos..



bachi dijo:


> Fotos de algunos amplificadores



que tal amigo ahi veo un amplificador con una etapa de 8 transistores,, cuanto tiene de salida???


----------



## crimson

Para almendra (y quien guste armarlo), va la placa del vúmetro en espejo. Saludos C


----------



## Tavo

crimson dijo:


> Para almendra (y quien guste armarlo), va la placa del vúmetro en espejo. Saludos C



Hola Crimson, podrías indicar cual es el esquema correspondiente, layout y si hay alguna descripción del proyecto? Es que no estuve al tanto de este tema. 

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor

Este es un amplificadorcito que estoy haciendo, su potencia es de 500W 8Ω. Incluye protección contra sobrecargas y DC. Aun está en fase de armado y es netamente experimental. En lo que lo concluya y me asegure de que funciona subo el diagrama... 



​


----------



## Tavo

Ratmayor dijo:


> Este es un amplificador*cito* que estoy haciendo...


Pequeña bestia.. 500W en 8Ω??? Algo así como 700 en 4Ω?? 

:aplausos:
Esperemos que "esa cosa" funcione correctamente!

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

Tavo dijo:


> Pequeña bestia.. 500W en 8Ω??? Algo así como 700 en 4Ω??


Aproximadamente  
Lo prentendo alimentar con un toroide 80-0-80V @ 35A  veamos que sale de todo esto, en la simulación anda excelente...


----------



## Helminto G.

en la simulacion...


----------



## crimson

Hola Tavo, el vúmetro estéreo es éste:
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes1/nota16.htm
Puse la placa tamaño real en espejo, que en el artículo no está. Saludos C


----------



## Tavo

Muchas gracias por la respuesta Crimson... 

Saludos!


----------



## tatajara

Hola a todos aparecí jajaja
Muy lindo los amplis, me gusto mucho el de ratma y ojalá que funcione jeje
Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Helminto G. dijo:


> en la simulacion...


¬¬' No me anime tanto compa...


tatajara dijo:


> Hola a todos aparecí jajaja
> Muy lindo los amplis, me gusto mucho el de ratma y ojalá que funcione jeje


Gracias!  Solo me falta armar la fuente, estoy a la espera de que me lleguen los capacitores para ponerme a rezar para que funcione


----------



## Robo

Ratmayor dijo:


> Aproximadamente
> Lo prentendo alimentar con un toroide 80-0-80V @ 35A  veamos que sale de todo esto, en la simulación anda excelente...



ese toroide es de este tamaño? o.o 35A me suena a mucho aver 160x35 = 5.6Kw el transformador ese 
http://sp4.fotolog.com/photo/4/61/52/dr_ralphwiggum/1210088775_f.jpg


----------



## Ratmayor

Robo dijo:


> ese toroide es de este tamaño? o.o 35A me suena a mucho aver 160x35 = 5.6Kw el transformador ese
> http://sp4.fotolog.com/photo/4/61/52/dr_ralphwiggum/1210088775_f.jpg


Pues es bien grandote  eh aqui las fotos de la pequeña bestia...
​ 




​


----------



## Robo

jojojo que rosquilla y eso como dejo las cuentas bancarias?


----------



## Luigiman

¿Alguien sabe como se fabrica un transformador tipo Toroide?.


----------



## Ratmayor

Robo dijo:


> jojojo que rosquilla y eso como dejo las cuentas bancarias?


Pues las dejo bajas, me costo 100 obamas  en total he invertido unos 150 obamas...


Luigiman dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe como se fabrica un transformador tipo Toroide?.


 https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/hacen-transformadores-toroidales-12012


----------



## Tacatomon

Ratmayor dijo:


> Pues las dejo bajas, me costo 100 obamas  en total he invertido unos 150 obamas...



Pero pero pero ¿Donde?


----------



## Ratmayor

Tacatomon dijo:


> Pero pero pero ¿Donde?


 Aqui: http://www.made-in-china.com/showro...oJjIxrP/China-Toroidal-Power-Transformer.html


----------



## Luigiman

Ratmayor dijo:


> Pues las dejo bajas, me costo 100 obamas  en total he invertido unos 150 obamas...
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/hacen-transformadores-toroidales-12012



Grasias RAT ya se me estaba calentando el cerebro pensando como se bobina un transformador de estos, pero ya bajo la temperatura.


----------



## Robo

100 obamas :O ese trafo si que ha de servir para todo, aunque no entiendo en la pagina que das dice que de 5 a 400 hz etc que es variable? o que? ejeje


----------



## Ratmayor

Robo dijo:


> 100 obamas :O ese trafo si que ha de servir para todo, aunque no entiendo en la pagina que das dice que de 5 a 400 hz etc que es variable? o que? ejeje


Esa pagina hace referencia a la fabrica, no al trafo como tal


----------



## Robo

bueno aqui las fotos de un AN7125 que tengo terminado, luego pongo las fotos del verdadero proceso jeje.
el ampli lo saque de un sony kv 21f300 o algo asi que tenia y cayo un rayo haciendo que muchas partes estallaran por dentro y fundiendo el tubo u.u, entonces sacando los disipadores, sin esperar encontrarme con nada funcional, saque el ampli y vi que el esquema basico del datasheet lo podia montar con cosas que tenia en casa asi que me dedique en un par de horas a des-soldar cuidadosamente el integrado, y a ubicarlo en una pcb universal, si no servia de nada, pues no perdia mucho no?, entonces lo monte y lo probe y grata sorpresa me encontre con que aun funcionaba, pero solo 1 canal :S, almenos no fue perdida total jajaja, tambien saque los parlantes del tv con sus cajitas acusticas para ponerlos a trabajar con el ampli, bueno sin mas historia, les cuento, el sonido del amplificador basico me gusto ademas que tiene st/by y mute, en estos dias ire a comprar el integrado y a montarlo definitivamente con esos parlantes del tv que suenan bueno, aqui unas fotos de como quedo en la universal, y luego monto las demas!


----------



## david2009

con la compra del integrado vas a  a poder armarte un 2.1


----------



## djwash

Creo que tengo una placa con uno de esos, lo buscare a ver si funciona...

Tengo entendido que para hacer un sistema 2.1, el *.1* deberia tener como minimo el doble de potencia, para poder alimentar un subwofer decente... Obvio que se puede hacer como uno quiera, pero hasta los home theatre mas chinos traen mas potencia en el sub que en los demas parlantes...


----------



## david2009

bueno hace un 3.0


----------



## Robo

jeje pues claro, los graves siempre me han gustado, si el resultado final ne gusta con el integrado nuevo, armo los graves con el canal que queda de este hasta que consiga uno de 25W de fuente simple, pues la verdad la fuente partida siempre me ha puesto en complicaciones :S bueno aun no tengo el cable de la camara y no he podido poner las fotos, ahora que lo encuentre las monto! saludos


----------



## Tavo

Robo dijo:


> ... pues la verdad la fuente partida siempre me ha puesto en complicaciones :S



Cuáles son las complicaciones Robo?? Armar una fuente simple y una partida es exactamente lo mismo, el mismo nivel de complejidad! 

Armaste alguna fuente partida alguna vez?


----------



## Robo

jejej complicaciones por falta de dinero, es mas barato armar una fuente simple que una dual, y si, una vez arme una +12 0 -12 con reguladores y todo, pero era algo pagado, no era para mi esa fuente :S


----------



## Tavo

Robo dijo:


> jejej complicaciones por falta de dinero, es mas barato armar una fuente simple que una dual, y si, una vez arme una +12 0 -12 con reguladores y todo, pero era algo pagado, no era para mi esa fuente :S


Ah!!! dejate de jod****!!!! 

Un puente rectificador (o cuatro diodos) 10$, dos capacitores electrolíticos... ~15-20$... unas borneras... $5....

No es la muerte de nadie che! Pensé que tenías problemas técnicos.


----------



## Electronec

Robo dijo:


> jejej complicaciones por falta de dinero, es mas barato armar una fuente simple que una dual, y si, una vez arme una +12 0 -12 con reguladores y todo, pero era algo pagado, no era para mi esa fuente :S



Secundo a Tavo, la diferencia es pecata minuta compañero.

PD:  Bun trabajo con tu ampli, mi enhorabuena Robo.

Saludos.


----------



## Robo

jejeje, y el transformador me lo dan gratis?  lo que pasa es que aun estoy estudiando, entonces mis ingresos son limitados, apenas alcanza para salir por ahi, comprar los integrados, y ya luego, pero muy luego un buen trafo que comprare para montarme un buen equipo de sonido
los trafos que puedo conseguir son simples, si eso se come 12v el trafo es 12-0 nomas


----------



## AntonioAA

Gente: Termine el ampli de bajo con 2 TDA7294 en bridge . 
Tiene un pre Kreuzer modificado para tener el maximo headroom posible ademas de modificar el control de tonos . 
Ya que los disipadores de micro de PC no quedaron situados en forma optima, puse 2 ventiladores "en serie" con control de temperatura DOBLE , arrancan a distintas temperaturas para que el ruido sea el menor posible .
Ya habia publicado este gabinete con un clase D que fallo totalmente , era una vieja cassettera Kenwood con un gabinete maravilloso. Use los conmutadores de tipo de cinta para las distintas frecuencias del control de medios. El control de bias es la ganancia de la primera etapa y el volumen de grabacion es el volumen general.
El transformador es algo sobredimensionado ... +-35V en vacio , 250W , deberia caer a 25V en maxima potencia .... y no cae a menos de 32 !!!! espero no vuelen .
Como veran , NO QUEDA LUGAR PARA NADA! y por lo tanto el cablerio ( que es mucho ) No hubo forma de dejarlo prolijo...
Conclusion: tiene una potencia tremenda , pesa un monton...ni hablar lo que tuve que trabajar ya que lo armé dos veces.. espero que cumpla su funcion.
saludos


----------



## Robo

Bueno ya estuvo el cable, aqui les muestro de donde salio el amplificador, y cuales son los parlantes, ya quite el integrado original porque 1 solo canal bueno no me convence  y el lunes comprare el nuevo


----------



## osk_rin

esas bocinas se parecen a las de un televisor samsung, tengo una tv de esa marca, y son muy similares, y el sonido es muy bueno, mejor que muchas otras tv's.


----------



## nicoptw

AntonioAA dijo:


> Gente: Termine el ampli de bajo con 2 TDA7294 en bridge .
> Tiene un pre Kreuzer modificado para tener el maximo headroom posible ademas de modificar el control de tonos .
> Ya que los disipadores de micro de PC no quedaron situados en forma optima, puse 2 ventiladores "en serie" con control de temperatura DOBLE , arrancan a distintas temperaturas para que el ruido sea el menor posible .
> Ya habia publicado este gabinete con un clase D que fallo totalmente , era una vieja cassettera Kenwood con un gabinete maravilloso. Use los conmutadores de tipo de cinta para las distintas frecuencias del control de medios. El control de bias es la ganancia de la primera etapa y el volumen de grabacion es el volumen general.
> El transformador es algo sobredimensionado ... +-35V en vacio , 250W , deberia caer a 25V en maxima potencia .... y no cae a menos de 32 !!!! espero no vuelen .
> Como veran , NO QUEDA LUGAR PARA NADA! y por lo tanto el cablerio ( que es mucho ) No hubo forma de dejarlo prolijo...
> Conclusion: tiene una potencia tremenda , pesa un monton...ni hablar lo que tuve que trabajar ya que lo armé dos veces.. espero que cumpla su funcion.
> saludos



ta aprendiendo mijo


----------



## rash

muy bueno antonioAA... siempre quise probar a montar un amplificador con dos tda7294 en puente... haber si tengo algo de tiempo jajaj...
por cierto con un cooler no hubiera sido suficiente?

saludos y enhorabuena


----------



## jorger

AntonioAA, buenísimo lo tuyo.Bien completo, me gusta mucho como ha quedado, excepto por lo del cableado como tu dices.. no hay espacio para nada y no hay manera de dejarlo mas ordenado..
Saludos!.


----------



## Electronec

Buen trabajo AntónioAA, te quedó de lujo.

Enhorabuena. Saludos.


----------



## Robo

osk_rin dijo:


> esas bocinas se parecen a las de un televisor samsung, tengo una tv de esa marca, y son muy similares, y el sonido es muy bueno, mejor que muchas otras tv's.



jeje arriba digo que es de un tv sony 

Antonio o.o que bueno te quedo eso, pero no entiendo como asi que aver si funciona, que no lo has probado aun? :S, sino lo has probado, pues haslo y comentanos  felicidades otra vez!


----------



## AntonioAA

Gracias por los elogios muchachos! Como les dije , no quedo lindo , pero si completito y eficiente. 

rash: respecto a lo ventiladores/disipadores estuve en un compromiso de diseño . Como tenia esos "monstruos" de PC que a mi me cuestan NADA , decidi usarlos . Pero tienen un defecto: son hechos para ventilacion porque tienen muy juntas las aletas. 
Podria ( y estuve tentado ) usar uno solo con las aletas verticales como deberia ser , pero no encontraba forma de montar los TDA sin perder disipacion ya que la parte gruesa quedaria por debajo.
Habria que usar los TDA configuracion "H" ( horizontales) y montarlos por debajo.
Al final opte por la configuracion que vieron. Cuando calientan un poco , prende el primer ventilador , y si le sigo dando potencia, el segundo .

Robo: claro que lo he probado! funciona !!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Gente: Termine el ampli de bajo con 2 TDA7294 en bridge .
> ...
> Conclusion: tiene una potencia tremenda , pesa un monton...ni hablar lo que tuve que trabajar ya que lo armé dos veces.. espero que cumpla su funcion.
> saludos


Ta bien gueno!!!!! Felicitaciones!!!!!!
Y no está taaan apretado!, así que no seas vago y acomodá un poco el cablerío...

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Jajaja! ya vendrá , Profe ! ahora estoy solucionando un problemita de hum que me meten los ventiladores cuando arrancan... va otro trafito para ellos solos . Mas apretado va a quedar .


----------



## Ratmayor

Pues se ve bien prolijo en realidad, si quieres ver cablerios desarma equipo valvular o para no ir tan lejos, un TV Zenith de los años 70 




 
Veo que esos cables podrian mejorarse con el uso de tie wraps​ 


 



AntonioAA dijo:


> ahora estoy solucionando un problemita de hum que me meten los ventiladores cuando arrancan... va otro trafito para ellos solos . Mas apretado va a quedar .


Porque no aislas el ruido de los fan usando supresores de ruido o un LM317, dicen tiene rechazo al ripple...


----------



## AntonioAA

Hola Ratmayor : 
La fuentecita ES regulada con 78/7912 ! el problema aparentemente esta en el transformador, que es sumamente ordinario , teoricamente de 1A , pero chino de los peores ( no se consigue otra cosa aqui actualmente ) El consumo de los ventiladores es muy minimo . Tambien probé conectar los ventiladores a la tension rectificada antes de los 7x12 y no mejoró .  Probe con el trafito adicional , que lo tenia ... y funcionó --> fin del problema .
Respecto a los "tie wraps" que mencionas , tengo! solo que por cabala no los uso hasta que el diseño este bien completo!! .... la ley de Murphy dice que cada vez que los pones , inmediatamente hay que desarmar!!!
GRACIAS POR PREOCUPARTE


----------



## AntonioAA

Gente:
Nada como la satisfacción "del cliente" , si bien en este caso es mi Hijo .....
Pueden verlo en la prueba final del ampli  ( con cables aun desordenados ) 
Resultado: ESPELUZNANTE ... y eso que estamos con la caja "muletto" .
No hubo forma de clippearlo y yo estaba pegado a la pared de la SPL .
Creo que supera al ampli anterior con STK4050 ... espero no vuelen los TDA.
Por ahora , super contento .


----------



## lovis777

se ve increible lastima q*UE* no se pueda oir  
pero por experiencia me hago una idea de como suena
ami me gusta los stk los uso como frontales y los tda como traseros (subwoofer) pues me parece como un sonido mas duro como para bajos con delay


----------



## cyverlarva

Que buen laburo Antonio, y mas cuando es para el retoño, Felicitaciones!!!!!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

JA ! gracias cyver ! Afortunadamente el retoño me va saliendo mejor que el ampli...pero no lo hice yo solo 

lovis: gracias tambien , pero te diria que no se como encuentras diferencias entre amplis... siendo ambos relativamente HiFi . En estos casos influyen mucho mas los parlantes y todos los circuitos que hay antes.


----------



## toronjiushhh

AntonioAA Felicitaciones Vecino 

yo por mi parte les queria mostrar mi segundo amplificador que construi a partir de un par de TDA7350A que rescate de un estereo a cassette estropeado 

 ​
Tenia tirado por ahi un sintonizador satelital de banda BR o sea que lo que sintonizaba estaba en portugues ... lo desguaze y aproveche la carcasa y la fuentesita de 24v 5a + 12v 1a que alojaba dentro...

Procurando buen sonido aunque el TDA en cuestion tenga una distorsion un poco alta... en el orden de 5% en 8Ω... y usando lo que habia en el cajon de los trastos  puse un puente rectificador de 6a sacado de una fuente de pc y en sus patas directamente un 1000µ
f x 35v + 0.1µF .... de ahi a un LM350K.... y de alli a 2 4700µF x 25V + 0.22 µF x 250v

​
despues de eso... use un par de disipadores de fuente AT que habia por ahi  y unos lindos capacitores de poliester

 ​
Les dejo las imagenes y espero sus comentarios!

Saludosssss

PD: lo mas importante... solo me costo TIEMPO armarlo! 
PD2: En el medio hay un pequeño cooler que simplemente hace circular el aire dentro del gabinete... y es suficiente para mantener frescos los TDA y el LM... arriba del cooler hay 2 leds verdes de alto brillo... para coqueteria simplemente :


----------



## AntonioAA

Buensiiisimo , vecino! Otro del club de los recicladores!

me extraña que tengas tanta distorsion ... no conozco el 7350 . La mediste o es el dato de la datasheet?
Si es un ampli para auto, lo normal seria que le metas 4Ohms de parlante.

La frutilla que te faltaria es el control del ventilador por temperatura ... lo publique acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/control-ventiladores-amplificador-temperatura-pcb-61557/
.... a vos con armar uno simple te sobra . 

Saludos


----------



## ragaman

Tenia días que no posteaba nada en este foro, hoy vuelvo a subir nuevo material, resulta que un primo tenia un amplificador mono canal, con una placa amplificadora de esas LADELEC de 400W , conectada a un pre-amplificador y un equalizador, que cierto dia en una fiesta se daño, próximo a su cumpleaños decidí regalarle un nuevo modulo amplificador (que si sonara como debia ser) y le diseñe una PCB con uno de mis diseños, la cual fuera todo en uno (AMP, Fuente, Rectificador, Fuente regulada, Control de Vol, Pre-amplificador, Speaker enable), de hay surgió esta nueva etapa monofonica All in-One (podria ser usada para un subwoofer), de lo unico que me arrepiento es haberle regalado esa joya y que mi primo no fuese capas de comprar un chasis decente ni un transformador bueno para sacarle el jugo a ese pequeño monstruo que le regale. 

*Datos técnicos:* Amplificador de Audio VFA Mini, que es una etapa de realimentación en voltaje(realmente una topologia híbrida), con una sola etapa de ganancia de voltaje atravez de un espejo de corriente, parecido a amplificador de realimentacion en corriente, tiene como ventajas un altísimo slew rate y mejor precisión que un CFA normal, tiene una fuente regulada  para la etapa de ganancia en voltaje, la etapa implementa un control de volumen activo donde los amplificadores operacionales(TL082) trabajan en clase A. el resto son una fuente de 37600uF, protegidas con su fusibles.


----------



## AntonioAA

Que buen circuito! Quiero ser primo tuyo!! 
Que potencia tiene?


----------



## ragaman

AntonioAA dijo:


> Que buen circuito! Quiero ser primo tuyo!!
> Que potencia tiene?



, con el transformador que tiene es capas de entregar una potencia de 200W a una carga de 4ohm, sin riesgo a dañar los transistores de salida.


----------



## Robo

vaya! que buena construccion felicidades


----------



## rash

muy buenos amplificadores que te montas ragaman... 
saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Excelente _Gainclone_ toronjiushhh, felicidades... 

Ragaman, te puedo llamar primo?  jejeje buen ensamblaje, te felicito...


----------



## nicolas

Gente ahi les dejo unas fotitos de mi home 2.1 en plena construccion...

Espero les guste...


----------



## Electronec

nicolas dijo:


> Gente ahi les dejo unas fotitos de mi home 2.1 en plena construccion...
> 
> Espero les guste...




Muy bien esa presentación,........my enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## osk_rin

nicolas.
se ve muy bien, todo ordenado, ya solo falta terminarlo 
por otra parte yo aun no he podido terminar un amplificador que tengo a medias lo uso actualmente solo me falta el acabado frontal, no he tenido tiempo, entre la escuela y el trabajo se me termina el tiempo jeje

saludos


----------



## rash

.... está bestial nicolas.... así da gusto ver PCB tan bien realizadas.
felicitaciones..
saludos
rash


----------



## Robo

realmente muy bien hecho, ya quisiera yo hacer cosas asi.
saludos!


----------



## nicolas

muchas gracias por las falicitaciones... es un proyecto que vengo haciendolo desde hace tiempo por eso la proligidad porque no hay apuro jajaja...


----------



## eduardo silva

si Nicolas excelente trabajo felicitaciones


----------



## nicolas

gracias eduardo... lo que me falta y no encuentro forma de hacerlo seria una proteccion para los 3 canales... abri un post y nadie me ayuda...


----------



## AntonioAA

nicolas: fijate aca publique un circuito que me anduvo muy bien ... facil y barato . Solo ponele reles grandes . _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/455396/ _

Detecta DC y hace el delay de encendido.
Hasta hice un pcb si te interesa.
Para 3 canales ... o armas 2 placas ... o le agregas una etapa mas al detector de DC ...


----------



## Juan Jose

Primero a todos FELICITACIONES por sus proyectos realizados. !!

Nicolas https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/amplificador-macrotec-quemado-28239/#post228185 hay varios protectores. 

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## bachi

toronjiushhh dijo:


> copado bachi... que ampli es? tiene un pre y controles de tono verdad?
> 
> saludosss





Disculpa es la MTE y si usa un pre de contrloes de tono


----------



## nicolas

ahi les dejo fotos del avance... ya tiene parte del cableado y el pcb de la rectificacion con fusibles y la fuentecita para el crossover y pre... espero les guste...


----------



## Juan Jose

Muy bueno el ampli!!!!
Prolijo y bien distribuido. 
Felicitaciones!!! Disfrutalo!!!

Juan Jose


----------



## AntonioAA

Muuuuy bonito! dan ganas de armarlo en acrilico transparente para que se vea!!


----------



## nicolas

jajajajaaj no se como hacerlo en acrilico... pero bueno... la idea es armar una cajita toda de madera y barnizarla... solo se veria la perilla de volumen que seria de unos 5 o 6 de diametro y pulida... esa es la idea pero no las venden aca asique no se como me las voy a ingeniar...


----------



## tinchorojo89

Hola nicolas, por el tema de la perilla te recomiendo buscar un tornero y algun lugar donde fraccionen metales no ferrosos, por que encontrar una ya hecha que se adapte a lo que uno quiere y que tenga un precio razonable es imposible. Lo bueno de tornearla es que se hace a medida y no hay problema de montarla en un pote o al gabinete. Ahora estoy de viaje, cuando vuelva subo unas fotos de una que hice en el torno para un ampli asi se dan una idea.

Saludos, Martin.


----------



## nicolas

Chicos les comento que probe a medias el ampli... lo conecte a un trafo de 17+17  y al encenderlo no hizo ruido alguno es perfecto no mete nada nada de ruido los amplis... luego toque la entrada con los dedos y ahi si movi al parlante jiji... estoy muy contento por lo que no hay nada nada de ruido... solo me queda construir el trafo y listo... la fuente larga +-22.6 asique esta joya para los 3 amplis...


----------



## tatajara

Muy lindo montaje nico
Saludos


----------



## tinchorojo89

Aca les dejo las fotos de la perilla, lo que hice fue comprar un macizo de aluminio de unos 40mm de diametro y despues de un rato en el torno quedo asi, no se cuanto costara mandarlo a tornear pero dudo mucho que se puedan conseguir perillas asi de alguna otra forma.


Saludos, Martin.


----------



## lovis777

que bonito te quedo 
ni idea cuanto costara ya por si es caro un pedazo de aluminio de ese espesor y escaso almenos para mi 

teniendo las herramientas dinero y tiempo se puede hacer lo que se nos ocurra
pero de seguro muy pocos disponen de un torno para sus proyectos 
ya por si un taladro o caladora se me hace caro 
ahora quisiera cambiar muchas perillas de plastico que tengo por unas de aluminio


----------



## nicolas

la idea mia es hacerla de unos 60mm y hacerla directamente cilindrica sin el rebaje para el eje... el cilindro agujerearlo con el diametro del eje del potenciometro... te quedo muy linda esa perilla....


----------



## ragaman

Aquí les dejo las imágenes de el nuevo Amp que empece a fabricar este fin de semana, bueno solo le he tomado fotos a la PCB  y estoy en proceso de soldado de los componentes, aquí les dejo un pequeño abre bocas, se trata de una PCB con 3 amplificadores, un control de volumen y un filtro pasa bajos para uno de los amplificadores.


----------



## tatajara

Muy lindo ragaman espero que tengas suerte jej
Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Se ve interesante tu proyecto Ragaman, felicidades... Saludos


----------



## Electronec

Muy buen PCB enhorabuena, esperamos progresos.

Saludos.


----------



## ragaman

Bueno, aqui les dejo las primeras imagenes del amplificador ya algo avanzado, solo falta soldar un par de reles, unos transistores, montar el disipador y calibrar las etapas. Espero les guste.

PD: agrego una nueva foto, ya los transistores de los canales principales con su disipador y se pueden apreciar los transistores del canal para el subwoofer.


----------



## tatajara

Excelente ragaman muy prolijo y lindo jeje
Felicitaciones y espero que lo disfrutes
Saludos


----------



## edh59

Hola Ragaman:

Muy prolijo .....felicitaciones!!!!

Saludos.


----------



## fran becu

guaaaa y ese amplificador que potencia maneja? que prolijidad muy bueno, que lo disfrutes


----------



## 0002

diriamos por acá, ¡¡pasado!!!


----------



## ragaman

fran becu dijo:


> guaaaa y ese amplificador que potencia maneja? que prolijidad muy bueno, que lo disfrutes



Gracias, El amplificador tiene 2 canales para un par de torres que construí hace ya 2 años, cada uno capas de entregar 150W @ 4Ω por canal de manera segura, es decir unos 300W de potencia de salida máxima para cada canal stereo, tiene un 3 canal, no se ve en las fotos porque no he soldado los transistores, que entregara 100W a un Subwoofer de 4 ohm.


----------



## fran becu

espero cuando lo tengas terminado subas unas imagenes, felicitaciones nuevamente y me encanta como va quedando esa plaqueta, excelente


----------



## Electronec

Ragaman....una pasada compañero. Mi enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## rash

comparto la opinión de los compañeros.... los montajes de ragaman son estupendos..
enhorabuena
saludos


----------



## bachi

ragaman dijo:


> Bueno, aqui les dejo las primeras imagenes del amplificador ya algo avanzado, solo falta soldar un par de reles, unos transistores, montar el disipador y calibrar las etapas. Espero les guste.
> 
> PD: agrego una nueva foto, ya los transistores de los canales principales con su disipador y se pueden apreciar los transistores del canal para el subwoofer.



Felicitaciones ragaman excelente montaje


----------



## V1K70R

Hola buen día a todos, el que yo arme, es con dos tda 2030, de las paginas de las rocolas y recicle uno de unas bocinas de computadoras, los monte dentro de una impresora que ya debe tener como 5 años que no se usa, ya que quería dejarlos en un lugar fijo para que no se fuesen a dañar, mi pso siguiente es un ampli de 200 watts, estoy buscando uno en el foro, si me pueden recomendar uno con piezas que sean algo fáciles de conseguir, jejejejeej, no se subir las fotos,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en momento mas las subo, saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

V1K7or: si no queres complicarte la vida... podes armar 2 TDA7294/93 en bridge... no son 200w pero estarias muy cerca . En el foro hay uno publicado muy bueno.

Tambien tienes el STK4050 que es de 200W pero es muy caro , al menos aqui.


----------



## Neodymio

nicolas dijo:


> ahi les dejo fotos del avance... ya tiene parte del cableado y el pcb de la rectificacion con fusibles y la fuentecita para el crossover y pre... espero les guste...



El disipador es "disipador" o un perfil de aluminio de otra cosa? Porque estoy tratando de encontrar alternativas para el mismo.


----------



## nicolas

ahi les mando fotos de mis avances....


----------



## fran becu

que linda pinta nicolas, que perilla le vas a poner? cuando termine de ensamblar el mio subo unas fotos


----------



## AudioFili

Francisco Galarza dijo:


> Acá unas fotos de un amplificador de 100+100 que hice hace un tiempo.



Me comentas que fuente se necesita, y elementos o me pasas el post! me gusta mucho estoy queriendo hacer algo asi.. soy muy novato aca.. te lo agraceria francisco. saludos


----------



## nakjamkas

Se ve muy bien en ese gabinete de madera, buen trabajo 
saludos.


----------



## osk_rin

muy bien el gabinete, con los cortes a 45° en las esquinas perfecto, así permite colocar la tapa perfectamente, solo una sugerencia, con respecto al hueco de a perilla para que quedara mas preciso el centro antes de hacer el agujero grande, hubieses puesto en lo que tendrás que atornillar la perilla detrás, y marcar con agujerar con una broca delgada de lado a lado, después quitas la parte donde tendrás que atornillar el pote, y después haces el agujero grande, de esa manera te quedara centrada la perilla, con mayor facilidad. 
no se si hayas visto mi gabinete porque el post lo mandaron a limpieza jaja, y ya se esfumo la foto XD
muy buen montaje felicidades


----------



## Tavo

Muy bueno el gabinete Nicolás. *Me podrás comentar qué le pusiste adentro como previo?*

Por ahí veo dos amplificadores simples con TDA20XX y un tercero en modo puente... Parece que vas a hacer un 2.1 

Saludos...


----------



## edh59

Hola Ragaman,Nicolas:
Se notan los avances.....felicitaciones !!!!
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## nicolas

Gracias chicos ahi les mando fotos de la perilla... el tamaño de la perilla es de 65mm de diametro y el agujero es de 70mm... 

Tavo respecto a la electronica tengo un par de amplis simples con tda 2050 para los satelites y tda 2050 en puente para el woofer... la señal viene desde un pre simple de mnicolau y despues va a el crossover 2.1 de ezevalla... las otras placas son el rectificado y filtrado de 13800 uf y arriba una pequeña fuente para alimentar los pre y el crossover. El espacio que queda es para el trafo de 17+17 x 5A.

Respecto al centrado de la perilla osk_rin pensaba hacer un diseño igual al tuyo con el aro de iluminacion alrededor de la perilla y pensaba montar los 6 led en un pcb y atornillar al pcb el potenciometro... una vez armado esto centro la perilla junto con el pcb y lo atornillo a la madera... espero entiendas lo que digo...

saludos y cuando tenga avances les mando mas fotos...


----------



## Neodymio

Nicolas, te alcanza bien la fuente de 5A para alimentar los 3 integrados?


----------



## Tavo

Neodymio dijo:


> Nicolas, te alcanza bien la fuente de 5A *para alimentar los 3 integrados?*


Mmm... lo mismo pienso yo... 

Los TDA2050 en puente te dan 60W, y los simples 25W cada uno: 60+25+25 = 110W...

Bueno, mejor no sigo haciendo cálculos así al aire porque viene el profe Zavalla y me parte un palo por la cabeza.
  ​
Me parece que te quedás medio cortina, y si no, es el banco de caps que te salva..

Saludos!
PS: Muy bueno che!!! Me parece que te voy a copiar la idea. Tengo un trafo de 17+17 8A sin usar, lo mandé a hacer por encargo y nunca lo usé, y ya me dan ganas.

A parte de ese trafo, también tengo otro de 17+17 5A, que lo había comprado para un amigo pero al final no lo quiso... Así que voy a tener que comprar algunos integraditos y hacer algo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

A ver:
(17+17)V*5A= *170VA*, y el ampli chupa 110W/0.6=*183W*
SI bien el ampli chupa mas que lo que dá el trafo, esa operación a 110W es completamente irreal por que tiene rango dinámico 0 y va a recortar el 100% del tiempo. La potencia promedio MAXIMA es del orden del 15% de los 110W, o sea, mas o menos 17W...20W para ponerlo redondo, y eso es algo de 20/0.6=*35W* de consumo.
Si el trafo tiene 170VA, no va a llegar ni a entibiarse con lo que chupe el ampli puesto a ese nivel de potencia.

A ver si entienden el mecanismo de cálculo alguna vez!!!


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> A ver si entienden el mecanismo de cálculo alguna vez!!!


No, realmente no lo entiendo. Voy a releer tu mensaje por lo menos 10 veces más a ver si me se aclara algo.


----------



## nicolas

yo me base en otros calculos... calcule que cada ampli simple me consumia 50W es decir 32W + el calor ahi ya tenia 100W y a eso le sume que el tda en puente da 40W reales y supuse que con 30W mas estaba bien... por eso mi eleccion... ademas lo porbe con un trafo que yo arme de 17 + 17 X 5A y es como dice ezevalla despues de 1 hora con el ampli al palo apenas se entibio el trafo... asique bue decidi ese trafo...

La potencia en puente es de 40W... o al menos eso lei en el post de mnicolau... no se porque dicen que larga 60...


----------



## AntonioAA

nicolas:

- El gabinete HERMOSO, peeeero TENE EN CUENTA LA ENTRADA DE AIRE! El ventilador saca ...pero si no lo dejas entrar ( y fluidamente ) ...BUM!

- La potencia maxima del trasformador se calcula teniendo en cuenta un rendimiento del 60% del amplificador , o sea que si es de 100W , el trafo debe ser 167W ... Para que trabaje holgado , como dice Eduardo , con algo menos anda bien tambien.

Tavo: no tenes remedio !!!


----------



## nicolas

no antonioAA el ventilador lo voy a hacer que sople para adentro a los disipadores... asique no creo que haya un BUM!! jajajajaja lo que todavia me tiene pensando es la proteccion y retardo a la conexion porque la que pensaba hacer esta calculada para 36V y yo la voy a hacer funcionar con 12V...


----------



## AntonioAA

No creo que tengas problema.. solo detectan corriente continua y hacen el retardo de encendido.

pero seguis sin entender una cosa : EL AIRE QUE ENTRA...TIENE QUE SALIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sino , cuando hay suficiente presion dentro ...el venti solo se va a calentar igual que el ampli adentro.
NO se como te tengo que explicarrrr

Si lo haces que el venti empuje para adentro ... hay que darle ventilacion ARRIBA asi el aire caliente sale mejor por conveccion.
Si lo haces que extraiga ... abajo para que entre el aire frio.

O a los costados o al frente... pero hacelas!!!!


----------



## nicolas

Bueno antonio no te vuelvas loco... jajajajaja... ya veo donde le hago alguna salidita de aire...


----------



## fas0

Le va a dar un paro en cualquier momento jaja


----------



## Cacho

Tavo, en la fuente (como en el disipador) juega el rango dinámico a la hora de calcular todo. Si la salida fuera constantemente una senoidal de máxima amplitud (Pmax), entonces el rango dinámico sería de 0dB.
Ahí sí vale el cálculo del trafo con las consideraciones que tenés en mente.

En condiciones medio extremas, el rango dinámico se encuentra en los 3dB (una locura de chiquito) y eso quiere decir que la potencia de salida se mueve entre Pmax y Pmax/2.
Con eso la fuente tiene que entregar menos de forma constante y sólo picos de potencia.

Con 6dB (es poco rango, pero podés encontrarlo) la potencia se mueve entre Pmax y Pmax/4 y en condiciones más normales, unos 9dB son suficientes para estimar el rango de cualquier cosa normal.
Eso es una salida entre Pmax y Pmax/8. Ahí es más lindo el asunto del trafo (y del disipador ni te cuento).

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Tan chiquito los valores de rango dinamico , Cacho??? puede ser con las grabaciones antiguas ... y modernas tambien ,que lamentablemente han vuelto a la compresion... pero me acuerdo de largas horas muestreando discos antes de grabar mirando el vumentro ... y al menos eran 25/30 dB.... y eran los vinilos....
Por otra parte... a mas rango dinamico... tenes ratos "bajos" que ayudan , no empeoran... o estoy diciendo una pavada??


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> Tavo, en la fuente (como en el disipador) juega el rango dinámico a la hora de calcular todo. Si la salida fuera constantemente una senoidal de máxima amplitud (Pmax), entonces el rango dinámico sería de 0dB.
> Ahí sí vale el cálculo del trafo con las consideraciones que tenés en mente.
> 
> En condiciones medio extremas, el rango dinámico se encuentra en los 3dB (una locura de chiquito) y eso quiere decir que la potencia de salida se mueve entre Pmax y Pmax/2.
> Con eso la fuente tiene que entregar menos de forma constante y sólo picos de potencia.
> 
> Con 6dB (es poco rango, pero podés encontrarlo) la potencia se mueve entre Pmax y Pmax/4 y en condiciones más normales, unos 9dB son suficientes para estimar el rango de cualquier cosa normal.
> Eso es una salida entre Pmax y Pmax/8. Ahí es más lindo el asunto del trafo (y del disipador ni te cuento).
> 
> Saludos



Gracias por la aclaración Cacho, ahora se entiende (entiendo) bastante más. Me parecía que por ahí veía la cosa... 

Lo de los "picos" es fácilmente entendible, de eso se encarga el banco de capacitores de filtrado...

Saludos.
PS: Sobre mediciones en dB del rango dinámico.. Mmm, no tengo mucha idea. Pero si hay algo que si puedo afirmar, es que hoy en día cualquier tema grabado y masterizado en un estudio actual tiene muchísima compresión, cosa que detesto... 
Es simple: Escuchar un tema de "Paramore" (por decir un artista cualquiera, quizá bastante comercial) y un tema de... Mmmhhh... Nirvana de hace unos 10-15 años... es otra cosa; incluso si editamos el tema y vemos su "forma de onda", se ve claramente que hay momentos en que el "volumen" baja y sube constantemente, y en los temas actuales pareciera como si hubiesen normalizado todo el 100%. 

Perdón si se me escapa alguna boludes (con S o con Z? ) 

*EDIT:*

Miren por favor el archivo adjunto, a ver si de esta manera me explico mejor.

*1)* Paramore - Thats What You Get *(año 2007)*
*2)* Joe Satriani - Secret Player *(año 1998)*

Me parece que es evidente que *HAY diferencias* de masterización/grabación, no?


----------



## AntonioAA

Viste que por algo dije "antiguas ... y modernas tambien" 
Te cuento Tavo que cuando grababamos "respaldo" en cassette ( durante muchos años ) , habia que recorrer un poco todo el disco para ver cuales eran sus partes mas fuertes y ajustar el volumen de grabación para que no saturara la cinta... mas o menos lo que se sigue haciendo . Eso llevaba un buen rato mirando las agujitas del vumetro , algunas tenian un par de leds (avanzadisimo) que te indicaban los picos cuano la aguja no era suficientemente rapida.


----------



## ragaman

Ya termine el amplificador que estaba armando, todo comprobado y funcionando , agrego la fotos de la fuente de alimentacion, que tiene para la parte de potencia 80.000uF , una fuente regulada de +/- 55V y +/-12V, cuenta con un control de encendido mediante pulsador, conexión regulada para ventilador, un led Driver para frontal del chasis lleva varios leds.

Espero, ya mañana poder empezar a armar el chasis,  cuando este listo todo, subo la fotos del proyecto.


----------



## edh59

Hola ragaman:
Falta poco y a disfrutarlo!!!!!
Buen montaje.
Saludos.

Hola Nicolás:
Entonces esperamos los avances y las fotos!!!!
Buen trabajo.
Saludos.


----------



## ZUNDACK

Amigos una duda, ¿Donde consiguieron tan buenas cajas tipo estéreo profesional para sus amlis grandotes?
!! Saludos !!


----------



## 0002

solo puedo decir una cosa, ¡Artesanal!, compadre eso hay que disfrutarlo con ganas.

Saludos.


----------



## rash

espectacular el montaje..... me quedé 
saludos


----------



## nicolas

Bueno ahi van un par de avances.... solo me falta el trafo y listo... por el momento lo alimento con un trafo de otro ampli ahi van un par de fotos...


----------



## Helminto G.

bonito, muy bien logrado...


----------



## reactancia

nicolas en la foto seis se aprecia que sobre el didiparor ay atornillado otro disipador mas pequeño, del que sale un cable berde y otro blanco ¿que funcion tiene?

saludos y esta quedando de 10


----------



## nakjamkas

muy buen resultado, la perilla del volumen esta genial, !felicitaciones!


----------



## nicolas

la perilla la hice en el torno... ese pequeño disipador es para encapsulados to-92 pero lo utilice para meter la ntc adentro que me controla el encendido del ventilador...


----------



## rash

muy bueno nicolas, muy buen detalle lo del mando del pote...
que lo disfrutes.
saludos


----------



## mcou

hola que tal compañeros quiero mostrarle unos parlantes que yo repare ya que antes le comente que era técnico en parlantes de todo tipos aqui les van algunas fotos del antes y el después SALUDOS


----------



## lovis777

en primera se ve muy bien, te felicito no parece al primero de la foto
es uno de 10" verdad ! por la marca que se ve es chino, hay que tener habildad pa centrar bien la bobina.
ahora me pregunto si le sacaras los parametros que te arrojara? que tan cercano quedara al original.
dime sabes hasta que tamaño se puede reparar tengo unos de 4" de esos antiguos campana cerrada nose si madarlos reparar y usarlos para un proyecto.

saludos......


----------



## mcou

muchisimas gracias, la verdad es que existe unas super pro chinas y otras americanas antes yo tenia unas chinas pero se las vendí a un amigo, esas en verdad son 100% USA llevo mucho tiempo reparando esos tipos de parlantes y lo que te estoy diciendo es por experiencia. con respecto a reparar un parlante de 4 pulgadas en mi caso yo nada mas las reparo cuando no en cuentro una similar en los repuestos es que mientras mas pequeño es el parlante mas complicado es. y sobre los parámetros ase mucho tiempo me fije bien a que altura iba la bobina claro lo hice con una original. ya que tengo mucha experiencia con las bobinas yo mismo las hago pero en este caso use las originales que vinieron de fabrica. SALUDOS


----------



## TECHNIMIX

estos amplis trabajan muy bien ya que tengo casi 2 años trabajando con ellos!


----------



## Luigiman

En los manuales de reparación de parlantes casi uno nunca encuentra el detalle de la altura de la bobina, pero por intuición reparo parlante con el largo de la bobina centrada en el entrehierro, con buenos resultados. ¿es así?


----------



## edh59

Hola Luigiman:
Yo uso este método:
Coloco la bobina suelta y la conecto al amplificador,alimentado con 1khz. y a poca potencia,la bobina se ubicará sola en la posición correcta.Luego mido con calibre ó marco con tinta(marcador).Espero te sirva.
Saludos.


----------



## TECHNIMIX

TECHNIMIX dijo:


> estos amplis trabajan muy bien ya que tengo casi 2 años trabajando con ellos!



aqui unos de mis amplificadores favorito para full rango. 300w 4 ohm, si gutan puedo subir lo necesario para que lo armen pero por el post o tema correspondiente, facil y economico con pocos componentes saludos!


----------



## Luigiman

edh59 dijo:


> Hola Luigiman:
> Yo uso este método:
> Coloco la bobina suelta y la conecto al amplificador,alimentado con 1khz. y a poca potencia,la bobina se ubicará sola en la posición correcta.Luego mido con calibre ó marco con tinta(marcador).Espero te sirva.
> Saludos.



Si me sirve, y gracias edh59 por tan importante aporte, saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD

nicolas dijo:


> Bueno ahi van un par de avances.... solo me falta el trafo y listo... por el momento lo alimento con un trafo de otro ampli ahi van un par de fotos...



Te quedo muy bien felicidades hoye de que enlace lo sacaste pasa el link
tu mismo hiciste la caja o lo mandaste a hacer


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

Código:
	

Bueno ahi van un par de avances.... solo me falta el trafo y listo... por el momento lo alimento con un trafo de otro ampli ahi van un par de fotos..



 amigo te felicito muy buena la caja pero se veria mas llamativa con un par de vumetros mi saludo y mi respeto


----------



## nicolas

La caja la mande a hacer... los amplis son tda2050 todos un par simples y uno en puente para el woofer... revisa el foro y seguro los encontraras...

La idea era que me quedara lo mas sencilla posible para que tenga ese tipo de estetica (solo el potenciometro iluminado en el frente) por eso no le puse vumetros...

Les comento que esta tarde voy a ir a buscar los parlantes para los satelites...


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

bueno esta muy bien hecha a y no sabia que la querias sencilla pero a conciencia que con el vumetro se veria como de ajencia


----------



## TECHNIMIX

hola amigos foreros, la verdad es como dice el sr oscar monsalvo sobre los amplificadores hechos en casa y por unomismo ya que uno sabe lo que tiene y lo que aguanta y sobre todo (como repararlo y donde conseguir los componentes  saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor

TECHNIMIX dijo:


> hola amigos foreros, la verdad es como dice el sr oscar monsalvo sobre los amplificadores hechos en casa y por unomismo ya que uno sabe lo que tiene y lo que aguanta y sobre todo (como repararlo y donde conseguir los componentes  saludos!


Olvidaste mensionar el efecto psicologico / auditivo que te dice que no hay en este mundo un ampli que suene mejor


----------



## malesi

TECHNIMIX dijo:


> aqui unos de mis amplificadores favorito para full rango. 300w 4 ohm, si gutan puedo subir lo necesario para que lo armen pero por el post o tema correspondiente, facil y economico con pocos componentes saludos!




Hola Technimix pues si puedes subirlo, felices nos dejaras a todos

Saludos


----------



## TECHNIMIX

Ratmayor dijo:


> Olvidaste mensionar el efecto psicologico / auditivo que te dice que no hay en este mundo un ampli que suene mejor



hola compañero Ratmayor, pues si es cierto lo que comentas jejeje  y lo mejor de todo es que se pagan los gastos solitas con uno que otros mantenimientos cada cierto tiempo  saludos 



nicolas dijo:


> La caja la mande a hacer... los amplis son tda2050 todos un par simples y uno en puente para el woofer... revisa el foro y seguro los encontraras...
> 
> La idea era que me quedara lo mas sencilla posible para que tenga ese tipo de estetica (solo el potenciometro iluminado en el frente) por eso no le puse vumetros...
> 
> Les comento que esta tarde voy a ir a buscar los parlantes para los satelites...



hola nicolas muy bueno tu montaje y de verdad buen acabado hermanos felicidades saludos


----------



## SKYFALL

Aqui les dejo un pequeño archivo para que lo aprecien trabajando, tanto para analizar el sonido como para ver su respuesta en el analizador, Saludos.



ezavalla dijo:


> A ver:
> (17+17)V*5A= *170VA*, y el ampli chupa 110W/0.6=*183W*
> SI bien el ampli chupa mas que lo que dá el trafo, esa operación a 110W es completamente irreal por que tiene rango dinámico 0 y va a recortar el 100% del tiempo. La potencia promedio MAXIMA es del orden del 15% de los 110W, o sea, mas o menos 17W...20W para ponerlo redondo, y eso es algo de 20/0.6=*35W* de consumo.
> Si el trafo tiene 170VA, no va a llegar ni a entibiarse con lo que chupe el ampli puesto a ese nivel de potencia.
> 
> A ver si entienden el mecanismo de cálculo alguna vez!!!



jajajajaja, realmente eres malo Eza, muy bien por la explicacion de los calculos de potencia, pero tranquilo tarde que temprano los entenderán,

Saludos.


----------



## TECHNIMIX

Helder Guerra dijo:


> Foreros nuevamente saludos,
> Esta es la foto de una tarjeta de un amplificador Carvin modelo DCM2000 cuando realicé las pruebas de funcionamiento. Muy buena la calidad del sonido de este amplificador. Tambien hecho en casa.



hola compañero helder, le comento que los amplis carvin y carver son exelentes para las frecuencias medias y altas, sonido muy limpio y estables en cuanto al ohmiaje, espero seas tan amable de subir o regalarnos ese proyecto que se que es bueno. gracias antemanos y ssaludos


----------



## juank35

Bueno vi muchos amplificadores buenos, ahora aquí esta el mio aunque no es muy bueno y no da tanta potencia como muchos que vi.lo hice yo  y estoy orgulloso de el suena super y supero mi expectativas esta echo con un CI:lm1875, en verda no se cuanto esta tirando pero cojio un bafle de 150 watt "creo" ese que muestro en la foto. todo echo por mi persona hasta el transformador =D


----------



## edh59

Hola Juank35:
Buen proyecto,felicitaciones y a disfrutarlo!!!
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fas0

mas grande las fotos juan, apenas se ve!


----------



## juank35

Sorry es que no tengo cam y fuero tomada con mi celu, dale click se expande un poquito


----------



## ragaman

Aquí les dejo las fotos del amplificador que venia armando, el chasis esta casi listo, falta unas partes en madera, cortar una lamina para la parte trasera y armar, subiré las fotos del proyecto cuando este finalizado. Espero les guste.


----------



## Ratmayor

Excelentes trabajos compañeros Helder, Jaunk35 y Ragaman, pronto subiré un par de amplis que estoy armando. Saludos...


----------



## mcou

TECHNIMIX dijo:


> hola amigos foreros, la verdad es como dice el sr oscar monsalvo sobre los amplificadores hechos en casa y por unomismo ya que uno sabe lo que tiene y lo que aguanta y sobre todo (como repararlo y donde conseguir los componentes  saludos!



de cuantos vatios es el primero de abajo?? saludos


----------



## 0002

ragaman!!  sin palabras impresionante lo tuyo!!

Helder, Jaunk35 muy buenos amplis, sobre todo prolijos!! 

Saludos.


----------



## TECHNIMIX

felicidades muchachos  buenos amplificadores  y a disfrutarlos   aludos!


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

jajajaja claro vale yo con un ampli asi me monto en una buena rumba jejeje


----------



## rash

ehhhhh.....  que bueno ragaman... te esta quedado ESPECTACULAR.... esperamos las fotos terminadas....
saludos


----------



## fran becu

estas son algunas imagenes de un reciente amplificador que hice es de masomenos 40+40, el ci es un stk4172II, espero les agrade, yo lo estoy disfrutando mucho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


































http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/510/p1000370d.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/p1000373s.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/p1000519gm.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/64/p1000525c.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/p1000528y.jpg/


----------



## rash

fran becu te quedo muy compacto.... y seguro que suena bastante bien....  esos antiguos STK...
saludos


----------



## Tavo

rash dijo:


> y seguro que suena bastante bien....  *esos antiguos STK...*
> saludos


 

Soy testigo, que los antiguos STK sonaban/suenan muy bien... A mi padre recientemente le regalaron un amplificador FISHER, que sonaba... de lujo. Impresionado, debería ser del año 80 y pico, pero toda una joyita, nuevo, casi sin uso... 

Ahora no recuerdo que nomenclatura era el STK, en su momento busqué el datasheet, me costó encontrarlo, era de 40+40W en 8Ω...


----------



## fran becu

si, estube un largo tiempo armando y demas, pero los resultados me sorprendieron, los golpes de de bombo de una bateria te pegan una patada en el pecho, es impresionante. solo me queda por reemplazar los lm3916 del vumetro que queme por accidente y listo, ya no se abre mas.
 tuve que poner os links porque no aparecian las imagenes, no se porque motivo


----------



## ragaman

Al fin termine el amplificador, les dejo las fotos de como me quedo, realmente me encanto trabajar en este proyecto por casi 2 meses y el resultado fue excelente, cumplí con todas las pautas que me propuse, el sonido de este amplificador es sublime, el diseño de 2 pisos separados por una placa de acero aterrizada elimino cualquier vestigio de ruido producido por el transformador, la fuentes reguladas y los sistemas de protección funcionan super bien, utilizar una lamina perforada en la parte trasera me permitió utilizar un pequeño ventilador para los módulos principales que se calientan lo suficiente como para freírse sin adecuada disipación. En resumen, estoy muy feliz por mi diseño pero todavia hay mucho trecho por recorrer.


----------



## fas0

edit. ya pude ver las fotos.

fran podrias comentar que es la siguente imagen? es el vumetro?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/p1000519gm.jpg/


----------



## osk_rin

ragaman. excelente trabajo, 

y esos amplificadores que tiene dentro uff, que envidia pero de la buena. siempre es grato ver proyectos terminados, ya solo queda disfrutarlo y molestar a los vecinos claro .

saludos.


----------



## rash

impresionante ragaman, ya sabia yo, que quedaría como mínimo espectacular...
saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Tavo dijo:


> Ahora no recuerdo que nomenclatura era el STK, en su momento busqué el datasheet, me costó encontrarlo, era de 40+40W en 8Ω...


 Los Fisher de 40W usaban STK0040II 

Hace años, tuve un Fisher de 100W+100W 8Ω, usaba un par de STK0105II, que cosa para sonar tan bien... pero lo vendi para compra un General Electric 3-5292 de la misma potencia, solo que usaba unos modulos Sanken S-100W y que sonaba 3 veces mejor que el Fisher


----------



## fran becu

> que es la siguente imagen? es el vumetro?



la plaquetita que esta sobre los capacitores si, es un vumetro stereo, con lm3916, donde yo diseñe el pcb


----------



## Electronec

Ragaman....te a quedado de lujo. Enhorabuena 

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Excelente! Un lujo....


----------



## fran becu

> Soy testigo, que los antiguos STK sonaban/suenan muy bien


te puedo asegurar que son unos ci muuy buenos, ayer en la escuela a la que voy (una de orientacion técnica) se hizo una especie de exposicion de nustros trabajos en el gimnasion (de unos 30 por 50) y cuando estabamos terminando le dimos al pote de volumen hasta el tope y se escuchaba bien en todo en recinto y desde afuera, en el patio, unos 100 metros se oia a un volumen considerable. la verdad que desde mi mayor humildad me quedo mas que orgulloso con mi trabajo. cada vez me gusta mas la electronica!


----------



## djdrako

nene dijo:


> aca algo de la parte trasera y gabinete. estas fotos estan desactualizadas, faltan los vu de 5 leds por canal, inlcuido el led de señal, y uno que indica el modo bridge..
> 
> tambien una foto de la plaqueta de ganancia, bridge, crossovers y vu's sin perforar..
> 
> saludos
> 
> nene



nene me podrias fasilitar los los impresos como para amarme este ampli que me gusto mucho porfavor


----------



## Agustinw

Dejo unas fotos del amplificador que arme para mi madrina tda2003 estéreo alimentado con smps 12v 1.5A reciclada de un cargador.
Funciona muy bien y tiene cero ruidos 
Ahora estoy empezando un amplificador 2.1 con lm1875 el proyecto avanza muy lento por escases de fondos


----------



## AntonioAA

Muy bueno Agustin! ... mi ahijado nunca me hizo algo asi....


----------



## Agustinw

Gracias antonio
El principal motivo por el que se lo arme es porque la computadora le vino con esos parlantes de alimentación usb que tienen como mmm 30% de distorcion porque lo único que se escuchaba era ruido feo.


----------



## Electronec

Buen detalle para tu madrina. Enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

hermano Agustinw eso te quedo super tu madrina estara muy contenta con ese regalo y con respecto al lm 1875 yo tengo un esquema buenisimo en unos de mis albunes saludos hermanito


----------



## Agustinw

Gracias adjcp y me fijare lo del esquema
saludos


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

este es uno de mis primeros amplificadores que hice para tomar con unos amigos x eso mtodavia lo conservo





esta conformado por un par de TDA2040
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



no lo parece pero suena bien la caja era de una radio vieja que usan los yates


----------



## chacarock

para tomar? eso significara lo mismo en todos lados?


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

claro esa palabra es como el codigo de colores o la ley de ohm jejejeje


----------



## fran becu

creo que seria "para tocar con unos amigos"


----------



## Tavo

fran becu dijo:


> creo que seria "para tocar con unos amigos"


No, yo entiendo que dijo "para tomar", entiendo precisamente eso, para las "previas" que se suelen hacer los sábados antes de salir al boliche/disco/jod*/comolellamen...

Es que para estos fines no se necesita mucha calidad de sonido ni dedicación,
porque al tercer o cuarto vaso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ya se ve y se escucha bonito...  

Saludos.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

exactamente amigo tavo salvo por un detallito hebrio o no mi ampli se escucha bien jejejeje


----------



## fran becu

jaja si entonces si, y bueno adjcp nos tendrias que mostrar como es el sonido y si no es bueno invitarnos un trago hasta que lo sea


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

jajaja a uno solo si quieres nos tomamos unas botellitas de wiski y veras que hermoso suena por cierto le voy a poner un preampli que le estoy haciendo
 saludos


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

este lo hice ayer muchacos usa el lm1875
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









esta es la caja solo le faltan algunos detalles como el vumetro, el pre para microfono y forrar la caja de color negro







aqui la estoy probando en la computadora 




 se les agradese cualquier comentario o cualquier idea saludos...


----------



## osk_rin

adjcp.

se ve muy bien  felicitaciones, en lo personal se me dificulta mas montarlos en esas placas perforadas je.

saludos.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

> en lo personal se me dificulta mas montarlos en esas placas perforadas je.


gracias amigo osk_rin bueno para mi es igual donde la nomte esto lo hice para un primo le pedi placa para hacer el circuito impreso y me trajo la perforada en fin ya esta hecho saludos


----------



## djwash

Me trajo algunos recuerdos de cuando era chico, armaba cosas de ese estilo, buen trabajo...


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

gracias amigo djwash tecnicamente soy un chico xq aunque tengo 24 años soy nuevo en esto de la electronica


----------



## djwash

Bueno, tampoco soy un viejo, tengo 23 recien cumplidos, pero de los 8 años mas o menos ando con estas cosas...


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

a los 8 años ya me gustaba el asunto pero no estaba metido de lleno


----------



## Dragoblaztr

Dejo fotos del avance que llevo con el amplificador UCD de EjTagle en configuracion 1250WRms sobre 4 ohm











Saludos


----------



## rash

muy bueno eh!!!!!!!!!

saludos


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

exelente montaje exelente pcb amigo muy ordenado te felicito


----------



## djwash

Muy bueno, muy prolijo, te felicito.

Pero no puedo dejar de marcarte unos errores que has cometido:

1: Esas patas de cobre te pueden traer problemas al conectar la masa del chasis con el ampli directo, esa coneccion de deberia hacer en la fuente.

2: La placa la diseñaste vos no? en este ampli el diseño juega un papel muy importante, por los planos de masa, no digo que este mal diseñado, pero en caso de mal funcionamiento puede ser una causa.

3: Debes reforzar con alambres o barritas de cobre y estañar las pistas de potencia si o si, la configuracion que vas a implementar necesita pistas bien reforzadas, ese ancho de pista con unos pocos W pueden volar.

4: Esas borneritas de plastico azul, las de los tornillos, no son recomendables para altas potencias, ya que sus patas son muy finas, esas azules suelen tener patas mas finas que las patas del mosfet, tenes caida de tension y riesgo de que se corten, en lo posible solda el cable directo a la placa, y pone un cable de 3,25mm2 como minimo, para la fuente usa barras de cobre. Vienen unas borneras verdes mas grandes que se bancan mas, pero no 1250W. Tambien vienen unas borneras con una chapita y un tornillo que atraviesa la placa...

Si queres no me hagas caso, pero lo que te digo ya se hablo en ese tema, yo he experimentado bastante con ese ampli y los problemas que te cuento los he tenido con solo 400W...


----------



## Dragoblaztr

que tal Djwash agradezco los comentarios, solo agrego las siguientes aclaraciones

Las patas son de aluminio y se encuentran aisladas de resto de la placa tal vez en las fotos no se aprecia del todo.

El diseno de la placa es practicamente el mismo de ejtagle salvo agunas correcciones en cuanto al tamano de los semiconductores que encargue para que se ajustaran de manera adecuada al momento de hacer el montaje de los mismos, pero conserva el plano de masa del diseno original e incluye el ajuste del offset que se menciono por ejtagle dentro del tema de dicho amplificador.

La placa es de 1 oz. por pie cuadrado sin embargo esta estanada por inmersion y con eso ya es de 3 oz. por pie cuadrado, de hecho las pistas quedaron mas gruesas que en el diseno original.

Lo de las borneras es cierto pienso cambiarlas por conectores faston en cuanto los tenga conmigo.

En cuanto a la fuente ya la tengo realizada es la de mnicolau la Half-Brigde salvo algunas modificaciones una de ellas el rediseno total del pcb aunque por el momento no pienso usarlo en carga de 4 ohm sino mas bien 8 ohm por lo que lo estaria empleando a 625wrms, las pistas de mi pcb son mucho mas gruesas que en el pcb original e igual estan estanadas, tambien necesitare cambiar las borneras por conectores faston para evitar fallas como mencionas.

Muchas gracias por los comentarios, si se me pasa algo o crees que se pueda mejorar esto de alguna manera te lo seguire agradeciendo.

Saludos


----------



## djwash

En ese caso lo unico que te recomendaria es que pongas un alambre de cobre de 1mm2 o mas en las pistas de alimentacion, bobina y parlante, justo por el medio, quizas te suene exagerado pero las caidas de tension por ese tema no te van a sonar muy bien en los graves... Y que uses entre la fuente y el ampli cable de calibre generoso.

Cuando lo armes y lo pruebes mide la tension a plena potencia en la fuente y en el ampli, si tienes caida en el ampli y no en la fuente se debe al asunto de grosor de pistas/cables...


----------



## Dragoblaztr

ok, lo tendré en cuenta por el momento solo he hecho pequeñas pruebas pero todo parece ir por buen camino, de igual forma he leído el tema del amplificador ucd completo y se ha mencionado mucho en lo que me haces hincapié por lo que lo tendré en consideración a la hora de hacer el montaje sobre el gabinete.

saludos


----------



## djbetinho

caortega dijo:


> bueno compañeros de foros de electronica aqui les muestro mi amplificador de 20w de potencia stereo, y maneja un integrado tda 2009... pronto mostrare un amplificador de 60w stereo con un stk4152II .....



onde esta o stk4152 ???


----------



## megas

Pues hola de nuevo, hace meses habia posteado un amplificador que empece, pero despues con el tiempo el selector automatico y auto on se fundieron.. igual que el amplificador, asi que como aqui sale mas caro un transistor que un integrado me hice una version mas simple de mi equipo de sonido.. un 5.1... que me ha gustado mas que el anterior en cuanto a calidad de sonido y potencia.. estuve perdido tanto tiempo U_U, >XD














































los integrados son: un lm4766, un ta8264 y un tda1514... me falta aun hacer una buena caja para el subwoofer pero bueno.. es mejor aparte los graves como vienen en los home theathers que hecharlos a las bocinas centrales.
la entrada tipo conector hembrar de 3.5mm y el control de volumen cayeron en mis manos cuando compre un mini sonido para compu y pues saque las partes, el selector de entradas es de un viejo modular panasonic de 1985 creo.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

se ve bueno de cuantos watt es


----------



## djwash

adjcp dijo:


> se ve bueno de cuantos watt es



Fijate en los datasheet de los integrados que lleva...


----------



## zenef

qué envidia me está dando al ver todos esos amplis caseros...


----------



## ranaway

zenef dijo:


> qué envidia me está dando al ver todos esos amplis caseros...



Aca hay mas, Rotel de Mariano + 4 trafos dicro + fuente doble puente con 4x4700uf de filtrado + fan activado por temperatura.

Saludos.

Emiliano.


----------



## guille2

Hola 
  Te quedo muy bueno el ampli, que bien te la amañaste con los transformadores y el gabinete esta muy prolijo.

  Te consulto, lo que usaste para que el cooler encienda a cierta temperatura es un dieléctrico? Como lo pido en la tienda? Viene para cierta temperatura
  Saludos


----------



## rash

buena terminación ranaway... te quedo muy bien...
saludos


----------



## ranaway

guille2 dijo:


> Hola
> Te quedo muy bueno el ampli, que bien te la amañaste con los transformadores y el gabinete esta muy prolijo.
> 
> Te consulto, lo que usaste para que el cooler encienda a cierta temperatura es un dieléctrico? Como lo pido en la tienda? Viene para cierta temperatura
> Saludos



Gracias Guille, no sabia como se llamaba, lo pedi como "ese componente que a cierta temperatura empieza a conducir" y si viene con la temp prefijada, el que compre es de 60 grados. Tal vez algun colega nos sepa desasnar.

Saludos.




rash dijo:


> buena terminación ranaway... te quedo muy bien...
> saludos



Gracias Rash!

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Será un bimetalico... ( supongo ) , nunca los vi , muy buena solucion . El ampli , bonito-bonito!
( el ventilador no lo veo , esta en la tapa de arriba? )


----------



## crimson

Son los famosos "clixon", acá vá una hoja de datos. 
http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/catalogo/pag24.html 
Saludos C


----------



## Mastodonte Man

no me sabia que existian los "clixon", porque no lo busque antes, con esta pieza nueva seguro armo muchos de mis amplis con control de temperatura 

SALUDOS!!!

PD: Solo se piden asi??? "clixon" y como se conexionan ?


----------



## Tacatomon

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> no me sabia que existian los "clixon", porque no lo busque antes, con esta pieza nueva seguro armo muchos de mis amplis con control de temperatura
> 
> SALUDOS!!!
> 
> PD: Solo se piden asi??? "clixon" y como se conexionan ?



Es como un Interruptor. En serie con la carga (En este caso, el ventilador...)

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Gracias Crimson ! Los habia visto y como proteccion en secadores de pelo por ejemplo ( normales cerrados) . Ni se me ocurrio que los vendieran aqui . La costumbre de no conseguir las cosas .


----------



## masaru

hola , exelente idea . Nunca se me habria ocurrido , los había visto tambien en micro-hondas y freidoras.

    Duda ! cuando conecta , hará plop ... que se escuche por los parlantes.  Slds.!


----------



## ranaway

masaru dijo:


> hola , exelente idea . Nunca se me habria ocurrido , los había visto tambien en micro-hondas y freidoras.
> 
> Duda ! cuando conecta , hará plop ... que se escuche por los parlantes.  Slds.!



Si hace pero con los capacitores que le puse se lo sacas, creo que era uno de 470 y uno de 0,1 y chau plop..

Saludos!


----------



## masaru

ranaway dijo:


> Si hace pero con los capacitores que le puse se lo sacas, creo que era uno de 470 y uno de 0,1 y chau plop..
> 
> Bueno , me imaginé algo asi . A que temperatura lo tenés seteado ?
> 
> Slds.


----------



## fran becu

uh genial voy a utilizar uno de esos clixon (si tengo la suerte de conseguirlo jaj) porque ya me tiene arte el zumbido del cooler al encender el ampli. muy bueno tu trabajo ranaway


----------



## ranaway

masaru dijo:


> Bueno , me imaginé algo asi . A que temperatura lo tenés seteado ?
> 
> Slds.



No son regulables vienen fijos puse uno de 60 grados.



fran becu dijo:


> uh genial voy a utilizar uno de esos clixon (si  tengo la suerte de conseguirlo jaj) porque ya me tiene arte el zumbido  del cooler al encender el ampli. muy bueno tu trabajo ranaway



Gracias Fran, acordate de filtrar bien la fuente, aunque no se vea, tiene caps ceramicos en la entrada y en la salida de la placa.

Saludos!


----------



## personajew

masqueduro dijo:


> aquí os dejo las fotos del montaje de un amplificador estereo con dos tda1562, alimentados con una fuente de pc, al que le añadí un previo con control de tonos y un vúmetro estéreo fabricado con el lm3915.
> 
> Más adelante iré aportando más montajes
> 
> saludos
> 
> manolo
> huelva-españa



hola amigo se bien tu amplificador,,, donde estoy yo es dificil de conseguir ese integrado , pero ya tengo el tda8560q  y me pregunto si sabes como montarlo en puente para montarlo en un solo cajon en modo monofonico y doblar su potencia,,,,,  gracias a los amigos de la comunidad que me puedan colaborar con el esquema que busco si es que se puede montar asi ::::


----------



## juank35

Oigan tengo un problema tengo un amplificador  pero cuando lo conecto al pc no puedo subirle todo el volumenlal pc porque comienza a distorsionar la musica y siento como si pasara corriente a las bocinas como solucionar esto


----------



## fas0

capaz no le da el cuero al trafo.. pero bueno, tenes que dar mas datos que amp es, que fuente tiene, etc.. etc.


----------



## AntonioAA

juan:
La salida de la PC es suficiente para saturar la entrada de un amplificador si tiene suficiente ganancia ... normalmente no debes usarla mas alla de la mitad de volumen.


----------



## juank35

ami me dijeron que se podía arreglar con una resistencia o capacitador pero no me acuerdo que era. en la entrada de la señal


----------



## djwash

Si el amplificador funciona bien no tenes que arreglar nada.

No podes meterle mas señal que la necesaria para que el amplicador entregue toda su potencia, si te pasas de señal va a sonar mal, asi uses una PC o lo que sea.

NO es necesario que bajes el volumen de la PC, normalmente se usa al maximo, deberias ponerle un potenciometro como minimo o un preamplificador si es que no lo tiene (el amplificador).


----------



## santiagovargas

hola aqui les dejo unas fotos de un mini amplificador que he echo no quedo muy bonito pues igual falta pintarlo o forrarlo con algo no se si cuerina o algo parecido aun no me decido y pues quiero montarle un vumetro y un receptor de fm vamos haber como me queda al final hay les dejo fotos y un video de como suena haber que piensan.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAsAApI7bt4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## djwash

Te doy un consejo, tapa el agujero por donde se ve el iman y la bonina, se te puede meter polvo o alguna limadura de metal y chau parlante, en los locales de reparacion de parlantes te pueden vender la pieza que te falta por aqui le llaman copon a la pelotita del medio del parlante.

Pinta o tapiza la madera porque sino va a absorver humedad y va a "crecer" jeje...


----------



## zxeth

djwash dijo:


> Te doy un consejo, tapa el agujero por donde se ve el iman y la bonina, se te puede meter polvo o alguna limadura de metal y chau parlante, en los locales de reparacion de parlantes te pueden vender la pieza que te falta por aqui le llaman copon a la pelotita del medio del parlante.
> 
> Pinta o tapiza la madera porque sino va a absorver humedad y va a "crecer" jeje...



Te iba a decir exactamente lo mismo, yo tenia unos parlantes pioneer que eran "biaxiales", si ya se lo imaginan, los tipicos de auto con el parlantito en el medio. Lo queria usar de woofer, o mejor dicho sub woofer (de 20 a 250hz), resulta que duro 3 meses y se lleno de polvo y exactamente limaduras de hierro (parlante que usaba en la peugeot partner en el baul donde siempre llevo metales). Para limpiar ese parlante perdi todo un dia, no te recomiendo no taparlo, termine cortando una media esfera de un parlante quemado


----------



## santiagovargas

tendré en cuenta el consejo mas rato lo compro y se lo coloco gracias por el consejo


----------



## djwash

Cuando era chico no tenia dinero para comprar repuesto de ese elemento y corte una pelota del arbol de navidad y la pegue con cola...


----------



## santiagovargas

jaja pues aun no la consigo si algo le pongo una de navidad jaja


----------



## Tacatomon

Inclusive se puede recortar de cartón duro o Aluminio...


----------



## fas0

yo creo que descartaria pintarlo, parece madera MDF y eso consume mucha pintura... habria que ponerle una base 1ro, luego la pintura... mucho presupuesto. Mejor sería forrarlo con cuerina, como los amplificadores de guitarra.


----------



## santiagovargas

yo quiero forrarlo con cuerina pero no se como hacerlo bien? que pegamento se utiliza y tampoco se que cortes se hacen para que no se vea mal alguien sabe como hacerlo?


----------



## fas0

es muy facil, podés googlear ¨forrar con cuerina¨ y te sale... pero es como pegar cualquier cosa, pegamento por un lado y por el otro... tensás bien (a mano o con una espatula) y listo, despues cortás lo que te sobra.

de ultima podés usar ese tipo felpudo que usan para forrar los parlantes.

el pegamento, alguno universal... podés consultar en alguna ferretería, o preguntar en alguna tapiseria que pegamento usan.

acá tenés con fotos http://videorockola.com/proyect_tda7294_mic_03.php

saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

el pegamento es el vulgar CEMENTO DE CONTACTO ... ojo no usar para otros fines...

respecto a los cortes... tenes que ser muy prolijo . Lo hice para mi hijo , quedo barbaro pero dio mucho trabajo.

Una facil que deja un texturado hermoso y cubre un monton y es barato es el PROTECTOR DE SUBCARROCERIAS , si no tenes compresor para darlo con pistola, lo das con pincel!! ... bien engrudado y con la punta ... 
Fijate:

Ver el archivo adjunto 54323

Ver el archivo adjunto 63160

Ver el archivo adjunto 55332


----------



## zxeth

Ese felpudo lo uso siempre, es lo mismo que con la cuerina, se aplica pegamento de contacto en la alfoombra y e la cara a pegar, se deja secar, se va aplicando despacio y tironeando un poco y listo, el pegamento se coloca cara por cara, la alfombra tiene que ser cortada de una vez, queda feo si se corta cara por cara. Si es un cubo el recorte de la alfombra te tiene que quedar tipo asi







Te combiene dejar siempre un poquito de mas a los costados, despues se corta al raz cuando esta pegado, no se pega el sobrante tambien. Cuando al final termines de pegarlo en todos lados y de cortar los sobrantes, te cobiene agarrar un cutter o algo con filo y raspar las esquinas, la alfombra es como que saca unos pelos y cubre las esquinas que quedaron medio desprotegidas..






SUERTE


----------



## Dave02

Juan Jose dijo:


> Aca un 5.1 con tda2003 y tda 1515 para mi cuñado que se lo robaron y le quedaron los satelites.
> 
> una joyita!



hola que tal.
tenes razon, los tda 2003 son excelentes, me hice un ampli y la verdad que me funca de 10, no me puedo quejar. 
a lo que yo voy, que tal funca el tda 1515? conviene armarlo?


----------



## santiagovargas

bueno muchachos gracias por sus consejos acerca de como poner la cuerina pero me a surgido la idea de ponerle un vumetro un receptor de fm y si se puede que lo veo bastante dificil una entrada usb estube leyendo que se tiene que hacer un conversor de digital a analogo :S pero aun no consigo ningun integrado que lo pueda conseguir en mi ciudad cali colombia y pues si lo logro hacer ya después ponerle la cuerina para cuidarla de rayones o cosas asi. si alguien sabe de algun integrado que me sirva para esos fines y sea facil de conseguir me serviria de mucho. saludos y exitos


----------



## Helminto G.

puedes modificar uno de esos transmisores chinos que venden para el encendedor del auto, van varios que hago de ese modo


----------



## santiagovargas

de estos sirven _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-19642799-transmisor-fm-usb-para-carro-con-control-remoto-modulador-_JM_ ????


----------



## Helminto G.

de esos hablaba, llevan un conector para introducirles audio, el cual interrumpe la señal del reproductor usb y alimenta al transmisor con la señal externa, lo quitas con precaucion y de los terminales del reproductor tomas el audio para tu amplificador


----------



## santiagovargas

lo que me tratas de decir es que quito ese jack que se utiliza para introducir audio y de ese jack que quito tomo esos terminales que quedan y lo mando a mi amplificador? aa y otra pregunta con que voltaje y amperios trabaja el circuito?


----------



## Helminto G.

el jack tiene 5 terminales la masa comun y dos lineas que se conmutan al entrar el plug




obviamente tomas los terminales que en la figura estan como 3 y 4
dentro de ese aparatito tiene un regulador LM7805 por lo que cualquier voltaje por arriva de 5V viene bien, soporta 12Vsin problemas corriente, con 500mA o incluso menos anda sin problemas


----------



## djwash

Lo mas barato y facil, es que lo compres hecho, hay receptores de fm con entrada USB, y salida para parlantes, al dia de hoy son muy baratos, unos U$S 60... O mas barato aun seria usar un reproductor MP3 con FM...


Hay que falla, entro super-tarde el mensaje...


----------



## santiagovargas

osea que con una pila 9 voltios de las cuadradas quedaria funcionando de lujo.... por que si es asi miren lo que me incontre _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-19660980-trasmisor-mp4-fm-usb-_JM_ con reproductor de video incluido y todo, no podria pedir mas jaja


----------



## Helminto G.

bueno yo los uso porque se pueden montar sin complicaciones en el panel del amplificador, y traen control remoto, los que ya mandan audio por aca aun siguen algo caros, pero acepto nuevas propuestas


----------



## capitanp

Con eso reproductores _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-19642799-transmisor-fm-usb-para-carro-con-control-remoto-modulador-_JM_

tenes un par de desventajas: como el espectro de FM esta saturado la calidad de audio es pesima y tiene interferencia ademas ese transmisor genera armonicos que interfieren con el alcance del control remoto de la alarma y si tiene control de presencia es muy posible que se dispare, en conclucion mejor desconectar el transmisor FM y usar solo el reprod.


----------



## santiagovargas

y como se hace para desconectar el transmisor :S


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

hermano santi que tal si me das el pcb y el esquema a ver como me sale a mi


----------



## santiagovargas

si me hablas del pcb de el amplificador en el post # 11 de este tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/problema-tda-2822-a-66834/
esta el .rar para que lo descomprimas y dentro esta el .pcb para que lo abras en pcb wizar si necesitas alguna otra cosa me avisas...


----------



## audiobis

este es un ampli que arme con la antigua funte de un antiguo amplificador pevay espero les guste saludos


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

ok santi gracias por el dato


----------



## santiagovargas

problemas :S ya compre el transmisor de fm para adaptarselo al ampli pero tengo varias dudas destape el transmisor y en el jack solo tenia 3 terminales no 5 como decía helminto g no se cual coger y otra problema y mas importante aun es que con una pila de 9 o dos enserie enciende el circuito pero al conectar la usb empiesa a parpadear y no lee la memoria lo probe en un carro y funciona perfecto no se si es el amperaje o la forma en la que le estoy conectando el positivo y el negativo en el centro ni a los dos lados si positivos o negativos :S


----------



## Helminto G.

si tiene 3 terminales no hay tos, son esas las que te sirven, es facil de averiguar, conectalo y si tienes audio listo, lo de las baterias en serie no deberia haber problemas, pon unas fotitos pa ver por donde anda el inconveniente y vamonos a otro tema que si no nos barren


----------



## santiagovargas

jaja mira el tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/incorporar-transmisor-fm-carro-amplificador-67908/#post594987 no e subido fotos no tengo camara a mano :S tu que marca de pilas usas? depronto es que las mías traen menos amperios o creo que ya están descargadas mañana compro otras haber como van las nuevas, las que yo uso son marca GP greencell no se si son buenas pero son baratas jaja

http://www.mercadolibre.com.co/jm/img?s=MCO&f=12861768_6029.jpg&v=P


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

bueno saludos a todos aqui les dejo una foto de lo ultimo que saque del horno





bueno es facil de armar y muy economico full calidad y cero ruidos




pcb aporte de m. nicolau siempre respetado por su efectividad




se les agadece cualquier comentario o critica contructiva


----------



## santiagovargas

cuanto tira de potencia?? te quedo muy bien amigo felicidades !!!


----------



## Ratmayor

Esos LM1875 creo que entregan 18W...


----------



## Tavo

Ratmayor dijo:


> Esos LM1875 creo que entregan *18W...*



Rata Mayor, no seas haragana y buscá el datasheet... 

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/L/M/1/8/LM1875.shtml 

Tira 20W... Pero no me gusta pa' naa' !! Prefiero el TDA2050. Que llega a tirar veintitantos con una calidad muy buena, menos de 1% de THD.

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

Tavo dijo:


> Rata Mayor, no seas haragan y buscá el datasheet...
> 
> http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/L/M/1/8/LM1875.shtml


Estamos en visperas de navidad, tengo derecho a ser flojo! 


Tavo dijo:


> Tira 20W... Pero no me gusta pa' naa' !! Prefiero el TDA2050. Que llega a tirar veintitantos con una calidad muy buena, menos de 1% de THD.


Ya discutir sobre la calidad del TDA y el LM sería subjetivo, me gusta mas el sonido de los LM...  Aunque hace años que no armo nada con esas cosas, de armar con IC's me voy por un STK...

Dentro de poco publico una que otra de mis creaciones, pero hechas con transistores...


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

hermano RATMAYOR si vais a postear la que me enseñaste van a quedar locos es mas te van hacer moderador jejeje  

son 20 wrms eso para hecharce los tragos a los sabados esta super


----------



## Helminto G.

alguno recordara mi amplificdorcito "domino" que hice hace tiempo:  _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/443738/ _pues como dije en ese momento el gabinete no me gusto, por eso en los ultimos dias me puse a realizarle un gabinete mas coqueton y que hicieran juego con las bocinas que le dedique, me llevo algo de trabajo pero el acabado realmente valio la pena, espero les guste:


----------



## Ratmayor

adjcp dijo:


> hermano RATMAYOR si vais a postear la que me enseñaste van a quedar locos es mas te van hacer moderador jejeje


Nah... mi historial mental no llena los requisitos para ser moderador 


Helminto G. dijo:


> alguno recordara mi amplificdorcito "domino" que hice hace tiempo:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/443738/ _pues como dije en ese momento el gabinete no me gusto, por eso en los ultimos dias me puse a realizarle un gabinete mas coqueton y que hicieran juego con las bocinas que le dedique, me llevo algo de trabajo pero el acabado realmente valio la pena, espero les guste:


Está rechulo y elegante compa, felicidades...


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

te quedo fino mi hermano helminto


----------



## SERGIOD

Helminto G. dijo:


> alguno recordara mi amplificdorcito "domino" que hice hace tiempo:  _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/443738/ _pues como dije en ese momento el gabinete no me gusto, por eso en los ultimos dias me puse a realizarle un gabinete mas coqueton y que hicieran juego con las bocinas que le dedique, me llevo algo de trabajo pero el acabado realmente valio la pena, espero les guste:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 64834



Esta bien chebre y de cuanta potencia es; te felicito te quedo de a +10 como dicen aca


----------



## fas0

20Wx2 según leí..

me gusta, para mi gusto.. desentona un poco ese Domino en blanco. igual es muy buen trabajo.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

Ratmayor dijo:


> Nah... mi historial mental no llena los requisitos para ser moderador




que yo sepa tu no eres loco o si? 


amigo helminto hay posibilidad de mirar su ampli en el interior para apreciar el circuito


----------



## javo16

Este mi amplificador estereo de 200W con protector de parlantes que elimina el puf inicial y protege a los parlantes en el caso de que haya una señal de continua en la entrada de los mismos.








Los parlantes son unos kenwood de 10''


----------



## rash

Helminto G. dijo:


> alguno recordara mi amplificdorcito "domino" que hice hace tiempo:  _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/443738/ _pues como dije en ese momento el gabinete no me gusto, por eso en los ultimos dias me puse a realizarle un gabinete mas coqueton y que hicieran juego con las bocinas que le dedique, me llevo algo de trabajo pero el acabado realmente valio la pena, espero les guste:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 64834




....muy coqueto y original....

¿qué hiciste con tanta ficha de dominó? jajajj

saludos y cuidate

rash


----------



## Quercus

Helminto G. dijo:


> alguno recordara mi amplificdorcito "domino" que hice hace tiempo




Te ha quedado un equipito muy a juego y ademas bonito, si señor....

Saludos


----------



## tatajara

Muy lindo helminto felicitaciones
rat quiero ver ese proyecto a ver qué tal jeje
Saludos


----------



## Electronec

Muy buen trabajo Helminto.

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G.

gracias por los comentarios, eso anima a seguir trabajando...



SERGIOD dijo:


> Esta bien chebre y de cuanta potencia es


es de 20 por canal, ya no recuerdo el integrado que lleva provino de un autorradio


adjcp dijo:


> amigo helminto hay posibilidad de mirar su ampli en el interior para apreciar el circuito


sigue el link, aparecen fotos del interior, solo cambie el gabinete


rash dijo:


> ....muy coqueto y original....
> 
> ¿qué hiciste con tanta ficha de dominó? jajajj
> 
> saludos y cuidate
> 
> rash


gracias, veras casualmente cuando comence a construir las bocinas todos decian que para que hacia cajitas de domino, e insistieron tanto en eso que termine por nombrarlo asi (y por cierto, si ando nesecitando un buen domino...)


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

Helminto G. dijo:


> sigue el link, aparecen fotos del interior, solo cambie el gabinete






ok gracias amigo Helminto G Coyote "genius" jejejeje saludos 

me puedes decir el numero de pagina porque hay 124 y busco y no encuentro nada


----------



## juanchooo

adjcp dijo:


> bueno saludos a todos aqui les dejo una foto de lo ultimo que saque del horno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bueno es facil de armar y muy economico full calidad y cero ruidos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pcb aporte de m. nicolau siempre respetado por su efectividad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> se les agadece cualquier comentario o critica contructiva



Se ve mui prolijo...!! que tda son ??? y cuanto tira el ampli ... ???


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

juanchooo dijo:


> Se ve mui prolijo...!! que tda son ??? y cuanto tira el ampli ... ???


bueno es un lm1875t son de 20 watt pero en lo personal te digo que se escucha fuerte y nitido como las de 100 watt


----------



## juanchooo

adjcp dijo:


> bueno es un lm1875t son de 20 watt pero en lo personal te digo que se escucha fuerte y nitido como las de 100 watt



Hu espetacular...y que mejor que me lo digas vos que lo comprobaste..!! con que tencion se alimenta??.... a,y al maximo del volumen llega a distorcionar poco...???


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

bueno yo lo alimento con +/-22 volts 5 amperios y la verdad no distorciona mucho a menos que la señal sea muy fuerte


----------



## Tavo

Impresionante ese ampli, Coyote... quedó bárbaro!!!


----------



## fran becu

subo una fotos de una plaqueta para stk4172II en primera instancia, pero como murio ahora la adapte para el 4192II,me falta el ci, cuando lo tenga subo unas fotos haber como quedo todo.
el pcb fu chequeado por CACHO, que tambien me dio una mano. espero les guste


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

fran becu dijo:


> subo una fotos de una plaqueta para stk4172II en primera instancia, pero como murio ahora la adapte para el 4192II,me falta el ci, cuando lo tenga subo unas fotos haber como quedo todo.
> el pcb fu chequeado por CACHO, que tambien me dio una mano. espero les guste





sensacional tu ampli muy prolijo pero donde esta el stk sin el tu ampli es como una simple placa


----------



## Helminto G.

adjcp dijo:


> sensacional tu ampli muy prolijo pero donde esta el stk sin el tu ampli es como una simple placa





fran becu dijo:


> ... Pero como murio ahora la adapte para el 4192ii,me falta el ci...


...                             .


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

uviara esperado tenerlo y luego postear el ampli saludos


----------



## edh59

adjcp:
Buen proyecto,felicitaciones y a disfrutarlo!!!!!


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

edh59 dijo:


> adjcp:
> Buen proyecto,felicitaciones y a disfrutarlo!!!!!




gracias amigo  poes le estoy haciendo un vumetro cuando este listo subo fotos. saludos...


----------



## edh59

Helminto G. dijo:


> alguno recordara mi amplificdorcito "domino" que hice hace tiempo:
> pues como dije en ese momento el gabinete no me gusto, por eso en los ultimos dias me puse a realizarle un gabinete mas coqueton y que hicieran juego con las bocinas que le dedique, me llevo algo de trabajo pero el acabado realmente valio la pena, espero les guste:
> 
> Lindo y prolijo !!!
> Felicitaciones !!!
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

Parezco un nene de jardín armando TDA2003's  pero es a pedido de un amigo. 
El destino es un _mini_ ampli de bajo, con un _mini_ woofer de 4 pulgadas... es para tocar bajito a la noche sin molestar...

El diseño del circuito impreso es _made by Tavo._  Le hice un buen plano de masa para evitar todo tipo de ruidos. Funcionó a la perfección, cero ruidos. 

Me gusta sujetar así los disipadores a la placa, es fácil y queda bárbaro, una sola pieza. 

Saludos.

PS: Cuando esté terminada "la cosa" va otra foto del mini combo.


----------



## rash

muy bueno tavo...es buena idea la de sujertar el radiador al pcb... así queda más compacto y no sufre el TDA...
saludos


----------



## crimson

¡¡Felicitaciones Tavo!! Da gusto cuando se ve algo armado tan prolijo. Saludos C


----------



## Tavo

Gracias por los comentarios gente... 

Lamentablemente volví a recordar lo que era un TDA2003: El peor amplificador integrado de audio fabricado jamás en la historia de la electrónica...  
Me re-gasté haciendo un buen montaje, una buena placa, buena estética... En vano, porque la calidad de sonido de este chip *es malísima.* Así de simple. Con música normal se disimula bastante la distorsión, pero cuando conecto el bajo... suena asqueroso. No se banca ni un poquito la excursión que el propio instrumento tiene, al toque mete una distorsión horrible... Es inevitable. 

No hay ningún tipo de problema con el montaje. Está alimentado con un transformador de 13Vca 4A. O sea, problema de falta de corriente no es. Es el integrado.

Así que ahí quedará en el cajón del olvido hasta que le encuentre una aplicación más adecuada. Ahora estoy haciendo otra placa, pero esta vez con TDA2030 y *fuente simétrica.*
Este chip es por lejos, bastante mejor que el TDA2003. Son 10-12W pero con calidad Hi-Fi.

Conclusión: Una gran decepción con esa porquería de integrado.

Saludos.


----------



## fas0

che tavo, que se te ocurrió ese 2003? jaja ya lo tenias? el 2030/50 le pasa el trapo mal a ese 2003, encima es re barato.

saludos querido!


----------



## Electronec

Buen trabajo Tavo, lastima que el resultado técnico final, no sea el esperado. De todos modos, enhorabuena y esperamos fotos de la próxima versión.

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G.

ya decia yo, bajo y TDA2003 no me cuadraba, suerte con el proximo e intenta ese paa una guitarra aver que pasa....


----------



## Tavo

fas0 dijo:


> che tavo, que se te ocurrió ese 2003? jaja ya lo tenias? el 2030/50 le pasa el trapo mal a ese 2003, encima es re barato.
> 
> saludos querido!


Tenía ya algunos TDA2003 (ahora están en el tacho :enfadado, y quería aprovecharlos... También tenía TDA2050, pero pensé "para qué poner un chip de 30W si solo voy a sacar 10W..." 


Electronec dijo:


> Buen trabajo Tavo, lastima que el resultado técnico final, no sea el esperado. De todos modos, enhorabuena y esperamos fotos de la próxima versión.
> 
> Saludos.


En eso estoy. Me estoy complicando bastante con el diseño, porque me puse como objetivo hacer algo bien compacto, chiquito y prolijo... y cuesta un poco juntar esas tres cosas... 


Helminto G. dijo:


> ya decia yo, bajo y TDA2003 no me cuadraba, suerte con el proximo e intenta ese paa una guitarra aver que pasa....


Tal cual... Así es, TDA2003 y bajo no se llevan ni ahí...

Pero bueno, ya le encontré una utilidad: Alimentándolo con dos baterías de 9V en paralelo, para escuchar bajito, suena bien... digamos, los primeros 2W salen limpios... 
Ya se me va a ocurrir algo con ese ampli. Las baterías son caras, y no se merecen ese destino... 

Saludos gente!

Próximamente las fotos de la *versión PRO*, con TDA2050.


----------



## rash

lo que podrías hacer es utilizar ese disipador para el otro amplificador, por que el TDA2003 con ese disipador va muy sobrado...

saludos y esperamos esa nueva versión

saludos


----------



## Quercus

Muy buena impresion tavo, lastima del tiempo malgastado ( por la calidad lo digo)  pero en fin, en este mundo de todo se aprende, de lo bueno y mucho mas de lo malo.

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning

Que pretendes por 3 pesos???La distorcion no desmerece la calidad de tu trabajo.Los que fabrican el IC no tienen la culpa del uso que vos le pretendas dar y de la calidad que esperas del mismo.Sabiendo que (porque ya lo sabias) es mucha la distorcion del 2003 no entiendo porque no armaste un 2030,40 o 50   y el precio del chip no varia en mucho.Tal vez sea otro el valor total por el trafo a utilizar pero creo que si queres calidad tenes que elegir bien el IC a usar antes de emprender el proyecto no??.

Sos exelente haciendo placas.pones mucho empeño y tiempo,pero no pretendas tirar una casa rodante de dos pisos con un FIAT uno 1.6cc


----------



## Tavo

quercus10 dijo:


> Muy buena impresion tavo, lastima del tiempo malgastado ( por la calidad lo digo)  pero en fin, en este mundo de todo se aprende, de lo bueno y mucho mas de lo malo.
> 
> Saludos


Seguramente Joaquín. De los errores se aprende. De todos modos, algo se me va a ocurrir con ese... 
Recién estuve probando para usarlo como ampli de guitarra eléctrica, y también distorsiona el muy HDP. No va con nada.
Hay dos cosas que me intrigan bastante:

*1)* Debo reconocer que el chip no es original, es uno "genérico". Es decir, no es falsificado porque no tiene marca. Solo dice "TDA2003A" y nada más. Se me ocurre que podría comprar uno original de ST Microelectronics y reemplazarlo. Yo creo que algo debe mejorar... 

*2)* La ganancia que tiene es altísima! Será eso la causa de la distorsión? No sé cómo hacer el cálculo de las resistencias para atenuar un poco la ganancia... 


Introtuning dijo:


> Que pretendes por 3 pesos???La distorcion no desmerece la calidad de tu trabajo.Los que fabrican el IC no tienen la culpa del uso que vos le pretendas dar y de la calidad que esperas del mismo.Sabiendo que (porque ya lo sabias) es mucha la distorcion del 2003 no entiendo porque no armaste un 2030,40 o 50   y el precio del chip no varia en mucho.


Si, sabía que el TDA2003 tenía algo de distorsión, pero nunca pensé que tanta!  Para mi que se equivocaron en la hoja de datos cuando pusieron "THD 10%"... me parece es es al revés, el 10% es sonido limpio y el 90% restante es distorsión... 

Como dije más arriba, solo pretendía sacar unos 8W rms, y no usé un TDA2050 por ese motivo... Pero bueno, de los errores de aprende...



Introtuning dijo:


> Sos exelente haciendo placas.pones mucho empeño y tiempo,pero no pretendas tirar una casa rodante de dos pisos con un FIAT uno 1.6cc


jajaja! Como me hiciste reír... no me tientes, que soy capaz de traer la Fiorino 1.4 (más chica aún) con más de 200.000 km y probar de tirar la casa de dos pisos... yo creo que se la banca eh... 
/off-topic


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> *2)* La ganancia que tiene es altísima! Será eso la causa de la distorsión? No sé cómo hacer el cálculo de las resistencias para atenuar un poco la ganancia...



La ganancia que tiene es la de una configuración NO INVERSORA de amplificador de tensión con A.O., y en el datasheet, el circuito de aplicación tiene una ganancia de 40dB (100...101 en realidad). El problema es que el datasheet no dice cual es la ganancia mínima para la cual el amplificador se mantiene estable , y como esta porquería es de la época de los TDA2005 o por ahí, es completamente probable que no puedas bajar la ganancia a menos de 30dB antes de que el ampli oscile. Moraleja: dejalo como está y atenuale la señal de entrada con un divisor de tensión o un pote o verdura similar.


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> La ganancia que tiene es la de una configuración NO INVERSORA de amplificador de tensión con A.O., y en el datasheet, el circuito de aplicación tiene una ganancia de 40dB (100...101 en realidad). El problema es que el datasheet no dice cual es la ganancia mínima para la cual el amplificador se mantiene estable , y como esta porquería es de la época de los TDA2005 o por ahí, es completamente probable que no puedas bajar la ganancia a menos de 30dB antes de que el ampli oscile. Moraleja: dejalo como está y atenuale la señal de entrada con un divisor de tensión o un pote o verdura similar.


Gracias por responder Eduardo.

El esquema que usé es el de la hoja de datos, titulado "TEST CIRCUIT"



La única diferencia es que reemplacé esa resitencia de 2,2Ω por 1Ω, ya que no tenía ese valor... ¿Será ese el problema?

Estaría bueno que me indiques cómo hiciste los cálculos para saber la ganancia, en base a los valores de las resistencias...

Saludos.

PS: Me parece que recién me di cuenta del *groso error* que hice...  Alta ganancia tiene el ampli eh! 
(221, puede ser? eso es demasiado!)


----------



## Juan Jose

Tavo dijo:


> Gracias por responder Eduardo.
> 
> 
> 
> La única diferencia es que reemplacé esa resitencia de 2,2Ω por 1Ω, ya que no tenía ese valor... ¿Será ese el problema?
> 
> E
> (221, puede ser? eso es demasiado!)



Puedes usar dos de 1 ohms en serie por la de 2,2 y listo. 

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La ganancia es Gv=1+(R1/R2), así que efectivamente, llevaste la ganancia a 221 (47dB)


----------



## Tavo

Bueno, terminé la otra versión del mini ampli, con TDA2050. Al final la hice con fuente simple *(gran error)*. Funciona bastante bien, bastante mejor que el TDA2003... pero es inevitable la distorsión en bajos... Otra vez, volví a errar... :cabezon: ¡Qué pelot*** que soy!

No hay con qué darle. Los amplificadores que se alimentan con fuente simple *siempre* tienen "fallas"; calculo que se comportan así por la propia topología del circuito, es decir, por la misma forma de funcionar.
*Pregunta:* ¿Este fenómeno se da siempre o hay alguna manera de evitarlo? 

Lo que toca es volver a hacer *otra placa*, pero esta vez, definitivamente, con fuente de doble polaridad (simétrica). No hay otra opción. 
--------------------------------



ezavalla dijo:


> La ganancia es Gv=1+(R1/R2), así que efectivamente, llevaste la ganancia a *221 (47dB)*


Eso que señalé quería saber... como pasar el número de ganancia en dB...


----------



## Electronec

Que chulo el circuito Tavo ,...de verdad. 

Enhorabuena!!!

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> Eso que señalé quería saber... como pasar el número de ganancia en dB...


Es fácil:  Gv[dB] = 20 * log( Gv[adimensional] )

PD: El problema de los bajos no es por la configuración circuital, sino por el capacitor de salida que usás cuando alimentás en simple polaridad. Ese capacitor junto a la resistencia de carga (el parlante) forma un filtro pasa-altos cuya frecuencia de corte es: fc= 1 / (2 * PI * R * C)
Así que si tenés un capacitor de salida de 1000uF (el del datasheet del TDA2050) y un parlante de 8 ohms, la frecuencia de corte (-3dB) es de 20Hz o de 40Hz si el parlante es de 4 ohms. La primera solución es usar un capacitor de mayor valor, algo tipo 4700 uF y con eso bajás la fc a 5Hz o por ahí, lo que te dá una curva mas plana en las frecuencias de tu interés.


----------



## Tavo

Vos decís que es ese capacitor Eduardo?

En mi caso lo puse de 2200uF 35V. La impedancia de carga es de 8 ohms. Pero nunca dije que hay una "disminución" de frecuencias bajas, lo que dije es que hay distorsión claramente audible, y aparece antes de los 10W !

Haría la prueba de ponerle un capacitor de 18 Faradios y una carga de 800 ohms a ver que pasa... 
/chiste

Ahora estoy haciendo otro ampli, TDA2050 pero con fuente simétrica (doble polaridad). Estoy seguro que este no va a tener problemas...

Me voy a hacer las fotocopias para hacer la placa!


----------



## zopilote

Todo esta en saber cuanto es la ganancia del amplificador, y como bien dicen el tda2003 o 200X  tienen una sensibilidad muy alta, por lo que no nesecitan preamplificador y si le das audio de cualquier fuente, este tiende a saturar muy rapido, lo que tienes que hacer es atenuar la señal de entrada, así tendrás un mejor control hasta llegar a la maxima excursión cuando tu potenciometro ya este en 90%, y ademas la potencia de estos integrados solo es de 6w , y 12w en puente.


----------



## Tavo

zopilote dijo:


> Todo esta en saber cuanto es la ganancia del amplificador, y como bien dicen el tda2003 o 200X  tienen una sensibilidad muy alta, por lo que no nesecitan preamplificador y si le das audio de cualquier fuente, este tiende a saturar muy rapido, lo que tienes que hacer es atenuar la señal de entrada, así tendrás un mejor control hasta llegar a la maxima excursión cuando tu potenciometro ya este en 90%, y ademas la potencia de estos integrados solo es de 6w , y 12w en puente.



Zopilote, con Eduardo estábamos hablando del último que hice, no con TDA2003 sino con TDA2050. Este chip puede dar hasta 30W rms...

Me extraña esa distorsión en bajos. Y sin duda, se debe a que está alimentado con simple polaridad... 
Todavía no me cierra la idea del capacitor. No sé cual es la causa de que distorsione así. No la entiendo. Estoy sospechand seriamente de la entrada, ese juego de resistencias de polarización no me gusta nada... Sé bien la función que cumplen, pero no me fío ni un poquito de eso...

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote

Si no colocas el esquema en el que te guiaste no te puedo sugerir como corregir lo que te sucede. Pudiera ser el voltaje al que le estas alimentando, o simplemente la fuente es demasiada pequeña.


----------



## Tavo

zopilote dijo:


> Si no colocas el esquema en el que te guiaste no te puedo sugerir como corregir lo que te sucede. Pudiera ser el voltaje al que le estas alimentando, o simplemente la fuente es demasiada pequeña.


Ok, el esquema es el del datasheet! Este mismo.



A saber:
1) Está alimentado con un transformador de 13,5Vac 4A
2) Tiene 4700uF de filtrado, luego de la rectificación.
3) Ese esquema es el que seguí. Los únicos cambios que hice fueron R1 y R2 a 10K y C7 a 2200uF.

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Tavo, el problema que tenés es la baja tensión de alimentación. Al alimentar con simple polaridad tendrías que duplicar la tensión nominal del circuito con tensión partida. 
En el caso de tensión simple tenés excursión hasta un máximo de Vcc/2... así que si hacés los cálculos, tenés menos de 6[W] de potencia con 8[Ω] de impedancia de carga alimentando con ese trafo.

PD: idealmente necesitarías unos 44[Vcc] para alimentar ese circuito y obtener unos 30[W].

Saludos


----------



## rash

Les dejo unas fotos sobre un amplificador que he realizado en estos días de vacaciones... es para colgarlo en la pared... pensé en realizarlo transparente, pues se pondrá en el centro educativo donde trabajo, así los alumnos pueden ver las tripas de un amplificador y conseguir que se entusiasmen con la electricidad y electrónica...o por lo meno eso es lo que yo intento ..

lleva incorporado un lector de tarjetas SD y puerto USB para convertir archivos digitales mp3 en señal analógica...

saludos


----------



## 0002

Excelente trabajo rash, no se si has inspirado a alguien de donde trabajas, pero a muchos del foro nos cayó como anillo al dedo (para animarnos a armar cosas de tal calidad). Mis respetos 

Saludos.


----------



## edh59

Hola Rash:
Buen trabajo,felicitaciones!!! 
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## lovis777

wow que bonito se ve eso te felicito rash .........
hace tiempo me hice un amplificador con 2 tda2030 y los metí dentro de una caja de fuente malograda 
me gustaría darle ese acabado que tu tienes....dime lo de encima es vidrio  o es plástico transparente también quisiera ponerle una lectora sd algo que se vea bonito.


----------



## Quercus

¡¡Sorprendente!!, ¡¡origina!! y bonito, un trabajo de los que te caracterizan, ¡¡ Felicitaciones  !!
Tus alumnos tenen que estar encantados contigo.
Saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

rash dijo:


> Les dejo unas fotos sobre un amplificador que he realizado en estos días de vacaciones... es para colgarlo en la pared... pensé en realizarlo transparente, pues se pondrá en el centro educativo donde trabajo, así los alumnos pueden ver las tripas de un amplificador y conseguir que se entusiasmen con la electricidad y electrónica...o por lo meno eso es lo que yo intento ..
> 
> lleva incorporado un lector de tarjetas SD y puerto USB para convertir archivos digitales mp3 en señal analógica...
> 
> saludos


GUAU que hermoso amplificador esta re bueno podrías subir toda la información 



cuanto te costo el lector de memoria usb que también capta radio acá esta entre 35 y 40 nuevos soles y ademas cual es el interruptor que utilizas para cambiar tanto el audio del radio con la señal externa


----------



## palomo

que buen efecto diste con ese acrilico y leds verdes,  me diste una idea con algo que traigo entre manos, asi que te lo pirateo.

saludos


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

oye rash me gusta como quedo el ampli te felicito hermano buena creatividad saludos desde venezuela


----------



## Tavo

rash dijo:


> ... así los alumnos pueden ver las tripas de un amplificador *y conseguir que se entusiasmen con la electricidad y electrónica...*



Pff, rash, así no esperes que tus alumnos se interesen en la electrónica... pues nunca van a alcanzar tus pasos hombre!!!  ...

Espectacular el ampli, te quedó muy bueno!!! 

Una vez más, ya estamos acostumbrados a ver tus "humildes equipos"... 

Un abrazo.


----------



## Helminto G.

rash un placer ver tu trabajo, una bellesa, ando yo buscando esos lectores pero solo encuentro unos mas chafas y mas caros


----------



## Electronec

Y donde está ese colegio, yo quiero ser alumno tuyo....que bien pero que bién....

Saludos.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

Electronec dijo:


> Y donde está ese colegio, yo quiero ser alumno tuyo....que bien pero que bién....
> 
> Saludos.


lo mismo digo yo jejejeje


----------



## rash

...gracias compañeros por sus comentarios....

el lector de tarjetas se lo quite a un pequeño aparato portátil de los ch¡nos.... total por ahora funciona. jajajj....

saludos y cuidense


----------



## fran becu

no rash muuuuuy buena terminacion, queria mejorar el gabinete de un ampli con 2 tda 2030 y creo que voy a tomar algo como lo que hiciste, con el vumetro en el interior. realmente me encanto, y me imagino que con un trabajo asi tus alumnos querran adentrarse en este lindo mundo


----------



## yotiano

Hola, les muestro un ampli que diseñé y terminé hace unos días, tiene dos LM1875, pre y fuente en la misma placa, y componentes SMD (primera vez que los uso). Suena 10 puntos!


----------



## osk_rin

que chulada de montaje, pcb impecable  excelente montaje compañero, 
los capacitores grandotes de poliester son los de entrada? ahi se ve un conector de audio interno de la pc jejej, reciclado no es asi?  

muy bueno tu trabajo


----------



## yotiano

osk_rin dijo:


> que chulada de montaje, pcb impecable  excelente montaje compañero,
> los capacitores grandotes de poliester son los de entrada? ahi se ve un conector de audio interno de la pc jejej, reciclado no es asi?
> 
> muy bueno tu trabajo



Gracias! La mayoría de los componentes son reciclados jejeje


----------



## Tavo

Te quedó espectacular el ampli che, muy prolijo y tiene buena estética.

Se podría saber algunos datos sobre el preamplificador? Que es ese SMD superficial que se ve ahí? 

Felicitaciones, muy profesional el trabajo.


----------



## yotiano

Tavo dijo:


> Te quedó espectacular el ampli che, muy prolijo y tiene buena estética.
> 
> Se podría saber algunos datos sobre el preamplificador? Que es ese SMD superficial que se ve ahí?
> 
> Felicitaciones, muy profesional el trabajo.



Gracias Tavo!, el ampli originalmente estaba con 2 operacionales NE5532, me pedí unos samples a TI del OPA2132P para mejorarlo, pero me mandaban solo uno, entonces pedí un OPA4132 que es cuadruple y en SMD, por eso lo que ves ahí es un "adaptador" para que entre en el lugar original de los 2 NE5532.


----------



## Electronec

Muy buen trabajo yotiano, mi enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## rash

Yotiano, está muy bien terminado el circuito, el pcb te quedó de lujo, y ese toque con componentes SMD le da un aspecto profesional...
felicitaciones y un saludo


----------



## osk_rin

Ahora les muestro mí último montaje tenía mucho tiempo inconcluso y hasta ahora lo termine, sin más les presento mi humilde amplificador a base de 2 TDA2050
antes era esto que me regalaron:






aproveche algunas cosas y lo transforme a esto 


Ver el archivo adjunto 58592
 Un poco de información de los materiales utilizados:
el frente está hecho con melamina en México lo conocemos como formica, de color blanco
las letras están hechas con vinilo y plotter
la perilla la hice a mano  con el detalle de azul al fondo J

el transformador venia con el gabinete y es de 12+12 v, disipador y componentes a excepción de los TDA y la placa, son reciclados 
  Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

Te quedó muy bueno el ampli, muy destacable el frente, quedó impecable! 

Y me gusta mucho el control de volumen... 

Saludos.


----------



## osk_rin

yo encontre una manera de hacerlas para que queden bien  , todo esto porque en mi pueblo solo se consiguen de estas:
 pero aun mas corrientes solo con un papelito pegado jaja


----------



## tatajara

Muy lindos montajes tavo, rash y osk_rin
Muy prolijo tavo siempre igual jejeje con la prolijidad
rash cada dia te pasas mas con los montajes jajaj me prestas tus manos jajaaj joda
PD: tengo que subir fotos de un ampli con tda 7377 que hice para un cliente jeje lo estoy terminando
Saludos


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

osk_rin dijo:


> yo encontre una manera de hacerlas para que queden bien  , todo esto porque en mi pueblo solo se consiguen de estas:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 65637 pero aun mas corrientes solo con un papelito pegado jaja



oye hermano me ganas jejejeje mira como hiciste lo de las luces azules al fondo del control de volumen


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

osk_rin:
FELICITACIONES por el montaje!!!!    
Te quedan perfectas esas "perillas" con fondo azul ... otra vez:    Felicitaciones!!!!


----------



## osk_rin

jeje hermano, ni te habia contado que ya lo habia terminado el pequeño amplificador, a causa de que no hay y para mandar a hacer de aluminio me saldria mas caro el caldo que las albondigas jaja mejor me hago unas de madera jaja

saludos.



muchas gracias por los comentarios compañeros: EZ, tavo, tartajara, adjcp 

ez ya solo quiero hacer unos bafles pero estoy con lo de los parametros *Thiele-Small, *aun no aprendo a hacer las mediciones  .
la iluminacion la hice azul porque combina con el blanco y negro que use


----------



## Helminto G.

osk_rin muy bueno lo tuyo, perilla sensacional, muy bien armado


----------



## osk_rin

Gracias otra vez compañeros.

si se dieron cuenta ahí por un lado tengo una botella de tequila José cuervo tradicional, después de unos buenos caballitos uff!! que si no se siente la música (feel the music) jajaja aparte la botella es azul con blanco también combina 

SERGIOD.
Son dos TDA2050


----------



## osk_rin

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/


----------



## Electronec

osk_rin:

Impecable ese trabajo, muy elegante y la perilla una pasada. Mi enhorabuena amigo.

Saludos.


----------



## electroconico

yotiano dijo:


> Hola, les muestro un ampli que diseñé y terminé hace unos días, tiene dos LM1875, pre y fuente en la misma placa, y componentes SMD (primera vez que los uso). Suena 10 puntos!


Ver el archivo adjunto 65581
Te quedo impecable pana!

Saludos!!




osk_rin dijo:


> Ahora les muestro mí último montaje tenía mucho tiempo inconcluso y hasta ahora lo termine, sin más les presento mi humilde amplificador a base de 2 TDA2050
> antes era esto que me regalaron:
> 
> aproveche algunas cosas y lo transforme a esto
> Ver el archivo adjunto 65632
> 
> Un poco de información de los materiales utilizados:
> el frente está hecho con melamina en México lo conocemos como formica, de color blanco
> las letras están hechas con vinilo y plotter
> la perilla la hice a mano  con el detalle de azul al fondo J
> 
> el transformador venia con el gabinete y es de 12+12 v, disipador y componentes a excepción de los TDA y la placa, son reciclados
> Saludos.



Padrisimo compa!, esta muy suave el gabinete  

Saludos!


----------



## rash

*osk_rin* esta precioso ese frontal de amplificador, en blanco y con esas letras te quedó muy personalizado... una pregunta, exactamente ¿el frontal de qué material es?..
el mando del pote con el led está sencillamente perfecto...

enhorabuena y saludos


----------



## Quercus

yotiano dijo:


> Hola, les muestro un ampli que diseñé y terminé hace unos días, tiene dos LM1875, pre y fuente en la misma placa, y componentes SMD (primera vez que los uso). Suena 10 puntos!


  Muy buen montaje, si señor.


osk_rin dijo:


> Ahora les muestro mí último montaje tenía mucho tiempo inconcluso y hasta ahora lo termine, sin más les presento mi humilde amplificador a base de 2 TDA2050


  Impecable las placas y muy bonito el montaje.
  Saludos


----------



## osk_rin

rash dijo:


> *osk_rin* esta precioso ese frontal de amplificador, en blanco y con esas letras te quedó muy personalizado... una pregunta, exactamente ¿el frontal de qué material es?..



habia mecionado el material en el primer mensaje jeje, es melamina (formica) de la que usan en las cubiertas de cosinetas, o cosinas integrales no se como las conoscan ustedes, la venden por hojas de el mismo tamaño que la hoja de mdf, almenos aqui donde vivo es cara cerca de 400pesos la hoja poco mas de 30 dolares, 

tiene muchos usos y es un poco rigida y tambien se quiebra si le das demaciada torcion, ya una vez pegada a la madera, es muy resistente y duradera, tiene un acabado tipo peltre asi como el de los sartenes azules de mama, resitente a los rayones,  se pega con cemento de contacto, el uso que le damos normalmente es para los muebles, pero le robe un tramito a mi padre y lo pegue a un triplay(contrachapado) de 6mm use prensas para que la union fuera perfecta,

ya solo perfore amedida y atornille como una caratula, los tornillos estan embutios y no sobresale la cabeza de ellos.

saludos y gracias por todos sus coemtarios compañeros


----------



## romel777

yotiano dijo:


> Hola, les muestro un ampli que diseñé y terminé hace unos días, tiene dos LM1875, pre y fuente en la misma placa, y componentes SMD (primera vez que los uso). Suena 10 puntos!



felicitaciones por tu trabajo amigo, quedo una maravilla!! ese IC cual es? y los componentes SMD los usaste solo en el preamp o tambien en el amplificador?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

osk_rin dijo:


> ya solo perfore amedida y atornille como una caratula, *los tornillos estan embutios y no sobresale la cabeza de ellos.*



Te hago una sugerencia: para la proxima vez, no embutás los tornillos. En su lugar, probá de usar tornillos negros con cabeza Allen. En los frentes que hago los uso a menudo cuando el espacio no dá para poner "manijas", y si bien quedan sobresaliendo de la superficie del frente (lo hago así a propósito), la terminación es "casi comercial" .
Te paso una foto...
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/tornillosallen.jpg/


----------



## yotiano

romel777 dijo:


> felicitaciones por tu trabajo amigo, quedo una maravilla!! ese IC cual es? y los componentes SMD los usaste solo en el preamp o tambien en el amplificador?



Gracias Romel!, el IC es el OPA 4132, y usé SMD para el pre y para el amplificador.


----------



## KACHALOTE

electroconico dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 65581
> Te quedo impecable pana!
> 
> Saludos!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Padrisimo compa!, esta muy suave el gabinete
> 
> Saludos!



Esta muy chido amigo, muy bueno el frontal personalizado felicitaciones


----------



## tatajara

> muchas gracias por los comentarios compañeros: EZ, tavo, *tartajara*, adjcp



denada jajaj *tartajara* jajajajajaj 



> ez ya solo quiero hacer unos bafles pero estoy con lo de los parametros Thiele-Small, aun no aprendo a hacer las mediciones  .
> la iluminacion la hice azul porque combina con el blanco y negro que use


de a poco se aprende jejeje va a salir jeje
saludos


----------



## megas

osk_rin dijo:


> Ahora les muestro mí último montaje tenía mucho tiempo inconcluso y hasta ahora lo termine, sin más les presento mi humilde amplificador a base de 2 TDA2050
> antes era esto que me regalaron:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aproveche algunas cosas y lo transforme a esto
> Ver el archivo adjunto 65632
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 58592
> Un poco de información de los materiales utilizados:
> el frente está hecho con melamina en México lo conocemos como formica, de color blanco
> las letras están hechas con vinilo y plotter
> la perilla la hice a mano  con el detalle de azul al fondo J
> 
> el transformador venia con el gabinete y es de 12+12 v, disipador y componentes a excepción de los TDA y la placa, son reciclados
> Saludos.



oralee viejo, excelente vista, yo le puse asi al mio:




sin botones grandes.. pero me esta cuadrando la idea de un led.. pero en el fondo del amplificador.. como los coches, por lo mientras estoy viendo otro 5.1 canales con tda 2050 y un tda7384:





 para dentro de una computadora.


----------



## osk_rin

muy bueno MEGAS y mas por ese enorme disipador , yo tengo pensado ponerle la fuente de pc que modifiqe a el amplificador, pero me ha dado peresa adaptarla jaja,

se ve mejor el ampli con el frente que le hiciste.
es o parece acrilico blanco?.


----------



## megas

osk_rin dijo:


> muy bueno MEGAS y mas por ese enorme disipador , yo tengo pensado ponerle la fuente de pc que modifiqe a el amplificador, pero me ha dado peresa adaptarla jaja,
> 
> se ve mejor el ampli con el frente que le hiciste.
> es o parece acrilico blanco?.


es acrilico blanco, cortado a mano y segueta fina y hoyos con taladro, pero no esta atornillado al raz totalmente se separa por dos milimetros del cuerpo del amplificador. 
y abajo igual una pieza tambien donde tapa todo.

me intereso eso que alimentas los tda con +12 y -12 v .. quiero modificar una fuente sin alterar demasiado. asi como tu amplificador.


----------



## santiagovargas

aqui les dejo como va el avance de mi parlantico

este es el antes en video






y este es el ahora en fotos 






















falta colocarle un malla adelante y estoy tratando de ponerlo portatil con alguna bateria y sigo buscando un ic que se consiga en cali colombia para receptor de radio cuando lo termine subo mas  

saludos


----------



## osk_rin

megas dijo:


> me intereso eso que alimentas los tda con +12 y -12 v .. quiero modificar una fuente sin alterar demasiado. asi como tu amplificador.



se me olvido mencionar que son  12+12 en ac ya rectificados pues son como +-16v,funcionabien con 4Ω y con 6Ω también no lo he probado a tope con la fuente modificada que tengo en +-22v  . segun el datasheet:

esa es la potencia entregada con las diferentes tensiones


----------



## zxeth

santiagovargas dijo:


> aqui les dejo como va el avance de mi parlantico
> 
> este es el antes en video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAsAApI7bt4&feature=player_embedded
> 
> y este es el ahora en fotos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> falta colocarle un malla adelante y estoy tratando de ponerlo portatil con alguna bateria y sigo buscando un ic que se consiga en cali colombia para receptor de radio cuando lo termine subo mas
> 
> saludos




te esta quedando muy bueno, el tema es que tenes un enorme tubo de sintonia (en realidad es la rejilla del cooler). No creo que suene muy lindo con ese agujero ahi atras seria como tenerlo en el aire libre, y si pensas poner un cooler va a ser peor porque te va a distorcionar o "cortar" el aire que sale por atras. Por eso los bafles activos tienen un tremendo disipador, para no usar coolers. La otra cosa que podes hacer es poner una madera atras y sellar donde esta el driver. Cosa que el aire no salga por la rejilla


----------



## santiagovargas

jaja es chistoso, yo hice el hueco por que pensé que el sonido que quedaba adentro se ahogaba y tenia que darle escape, y ahora tu me dices que es malo hacer eso  me desanima, que dices si le pongo otro parlantico alli?? con eso puedo arreglar el problema es que lo de la madera quedaría feo :S 

a un que tambien podria cortar un pedaso de acrilico y ponerlo alli no?


----------



## Hunterex

Que tal amigos? quiero compartir con ustedes la foto del ultimo circuito que he realizado, se trata de un selector de modo para colocarlo en nuestros amplificadores, con tan solo mover el conmutador del circuito podemos configurar nuestro amplificador para cualquiera de estas tres modalidades (stereo,paralelo y puente), Funciona muy bien, pues lo probe 100% en varias oportunidades bajo diferentes condiciones.
Saludos muchachos...


----------



## tatajara

Hola gente
Acá les dejo unas fotitos de un ampli que hice para un cliente, se trata de un tda7377 de mariano n alimentado un una fuente de PC ya que no quería armar un rectificador y menos gastar un trafo jejeje 
Lo único en que gaste fue en el chip, la placa y el acido que tuve que comprar nuevo lo demás es reciclado
Espero que les guste
PD:el pcb tiene las iniciales mias las del foro y la de mariano jejej se las puce en indeleble
Un saludo


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Tengo una duda:

-El ventilador no va alreves???? (osea que la cara de afuera esta por dentro), porque se supone que al girar el cooler, el aire sale no???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

por que sangra ese disipador?....


----------



## fas0

Helminto G. dijo:


> por que sangra ese disipador?....



mejor no preguntar ciertas cosas...


----------



## zeta_bola_1

Helminto G. dijo:


> por que sangra ese disipador?....




por que es un................................................ASESINOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Electronec

Buen trabajo tatajara, enhorabuena. 

Saludos.


----------



## rash

tatajara te quedó bien..... ¿y no le pusiste potenciometro de volumen?

un saludo


----------



## tatajara

> Tengo una duda:
> 
> -El ventilador no va al revés???? (osea que la cara de afuera esta por dentro), porque se supone que al girar el cooler, el aire sale no???
> 
> SALUDOS!!!


No lo puse asi para que le tire aire frio al disipador del ampli nada más que por eso, es lo mismo


> por que sangra ese disipador?....


jajajaja es fas tic de alta temperatura lo puse por que tenía ese nada mas


> Buen trabajo tatajara, enhorabuena.
> 
> Saludos.


Gracias compa 


> tatajara te quedó bien..... ¿Y no le pusiste potenciometro de volumen?
> 
> Un saludo


Gracias rash, no le puse por que quería algo simple por eso no tiene nada mas jeje lo único que me podría haber quedado mejor es la estética del chasis pero bueno demasiado 
Un saludo
tatajara


----------



## rash

Hola, les dejo algunas fotos de un amplificador para guitarra, está montado con un tda2030... 
después de beberme la cerveza... arme el ampli.....
saludos

rash


----------



## Dano

rash dijo:


> Hola, les dejo algunas fotos de un amplificador para guitarra, está montado con un tda2030...
> después de beberme la cerveza... arme el ampli.....
> saludos
> 
> rash



BeerAmp.


----------



## tatajara

muy lindo rash felicitaciones jeje
de cuanto es el barril?
saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

grande que eres rash yo quiero uno de esos....


el ampli tambien....


----------



## Tavo

Dano dijo:


> BeerAmp.




La combinación perfecta, Rock y Cerveza... y qué cerveza!!! jajaja!  (*Heineken*, mi favorita).

*¡¡Espectacular lo tuyo Rash!!* Como siempre, admirables tus creaciones! 

Saludos.


----------



## Electronec

Tu originalidad supera los límites de la creatividad. Espectacular rash....sin palabras.

Saludos.


----------



## cuervokbza

Hola Gente !

Les dejo uno de mis orgullos  como constructor:

Es un mini amplificador de 1W estéreo, echo con 2 LM386, con un pequeño control de agudos con parlantitos de esos de portero eléctrico con cono transparente. Lo alimento con una batería de 9V y tamb tiene en la parte de atrás un conector para fuente externa (el mismo conector que usan los pedales de guitarra y los pianos eléctricos), el cual uso mucho porque las baterías están re caras en Argentina.

Les cuento que el gabinete es una de esas bandejas que va en la puerta de la heladera (en la tercera foto muestro una de las bandejas originales, viejísimas), lo pinté con aerosol naranja porque pensaba darle una estética ochentosa (tengo 22 años pero soy fanático de los 80's). El frente lo armé con un pedazo de mdf re grueso que tenía tirado mi viejo, lo lijé un montón para darle la forma del "hueco" de la bandeja (porque entra a presión aprovechando que la bandeja es medio cónica), lo agujerié con un taladro común y lijé mucho para que queden los 2 agujeros iguales y lisos, la "tela" que cubre los parlantitos la conseguí en una mercería, y la pinté de negro opaco (porque originalmente era color beige). El cuadrado de aluminio es de un pedazo de "corredera de mampara de baño" viejo que tenía tirado. La perilla de los potes eran unas que tenía mi viejo, eran de un tocadiscos o algo así, no quería comprar perillas nuevas porque ninguna tenían la estética "vieja" que quise darle.

El color del led que elegí es amarillo común, que acentúa bastante la estética del ampli, porque se parece mucho a esas luces de neón como la que tienen los "buscapolo".


Bueno ! espero que les guste, para mí es una masa, le conecto el mp3 a la entrada y escucho tranqui mientras laburo en casa (y tiene un sonido re lindo).

Saludos a todos !!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

MUUUUUYYYYY BONITOOOOOOOOOO!!!!...pero me parece que te pasaste....mas que ochentoso es bien "sesentoso" y con un onda ART DECO terrible!!!!


----------



## SERGIOD

cuervokbza dijo:


> Hola Gente !
> 
> Les dejo uno de mis orgullos  como constructor:
> 
> Es un mini amplificador de 1W estéreo, echo con 2 LM386, con un pequeño control de agudos con parlantitos de esos de portero eléctrico con cono transparente. Lo alimento con una batería de 9V y tamb tiene en la parte de atrás un conector para fuente externa (el mismo conector que usan los pedales de guitarra y los pianos eléctricos), el cual uso mucho porque las baterías están re caras en Argentina.
> 
> Les cuento que el gabinete es una de esas bandejas que va en la puerta de la heladera (en la tercera foto muestro una de las bandejas originales, viejísimas), lo pinté con aerosol naranja porque pensaba darle una estética ochentosa (tengo 22 años pero soy fanático de los 80's). El frente lo armé con un pedazo de mdf re grueso que tenía tirado mi viejo, lo lijé un montón para darle la forma del "hueco" de la bandeja (porque entra a presión aprovechando que la bandeja es medio cónica), lo agujerié con un taladro común y lijé mucho para que queden los 2 agujeros iguales y lisos, la "tela" que cubre los parlantitos la conseguí en una mercería, y la pinté de negro opaco (porque originalmente era color beige). El cuadrado de aluminio es de un pedazo de "corredera de mampara de baño" viejo que tenía tirado. La perilla de los potes eran unas que tenía mi viejo, eran de un tocadiscos o algo así, no quería comprar perillas nuevas porque ninguna tenían la estética "vieja" que quise darle.
> 
> El color del led que elegí es amarillo común, que acentúa bastante la estética del ampli, porque se parece mucho a esas luces de neón como la que tienen los "buscapolo".
> 
> 
> Bueno ! espero que les guste, para mí es una masa, le conecto el mp3 a la entrada y escucho tranqui mientras laburo en casa (y tiene un sonido re lindo).
> 
> Saludos a todos !!!!!


Si seguro que uno de esos quisiera mi abuelito
pero te quedo bien


----------



## osk_rin

bonito, bonito.
muy pulcro, me gusto


----------



## cuervokbza

ezavalla dijo:


> MUUUUUYYYYY BONITOOOOOOOOOO!!!!...pero me parece que te pasaste....mas que ochentoso es bien "sesentoso" y con un onda ART DECO terrible!!!!



Gracias ezavalla !! y tenés razón, me equivoqué de década, es bien sesentoso, a mi me gustan esos órganos (instrumento musical) todos rojos y naranjas, también esos televisore con forma de huevo ajjjaa son geniales. 

Me gustó eso de art-deco, si la gente supiera que está echo con una bandeja de heladera, ese art-deco se va al diablo jajajjja.

Gracias también a SERGIOD y osk_rin !!


----------



## pura mente

hola juan jose tu no tienes el diagrama de tu amplificador esta bien bueno de verdad felicitaciones


----------



## rash

cuervokbza dijo:


> Hola Gente !
> 
> Les dejo uno de mis orgullos  como constructor:




que lindo... ese toque naranja queda muy bonito...
enhorabuena

rash


----------



## Tavo

Muy lindo ampli che, te quedó espectacular...

Mató el comentario del profe EZ... 

Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G.

muy lindo, y sesentoso....


----------



## cuervokbza

Gracias muchachos !!! la verdad es que le puse bastante ganas porque sabía que, una vez armado lo iba a usar un montón, y no me defraudó en lo más mínimo !

Saludos !


----------



## Juan Jose

pura mente dijo:


> hola juan jose tu no tienes el diagrama de tu amplificador esta bien bueno de verdad felicitaciones



Hola. a cual te refieres?

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Electronec

Precioso mini ampli, cuervo...enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## tatajara

Muy lindo ampli che felicitaciones 
Saludos


----------



## santiagovargas

bueno amigos aqui les dejo estas foticos de un tda2030 que termine hace unos días también un video de prueba espero les guste  suena bastante bien, este proyecto fue armado gracias a ampletos de la pagina de construyasuvideorockola.com


http://youtu.be/5V5MnWghGlc


----------



## Tavo

santiagovargas dijo:


> bueno amigos aqui les dejo estas foticos...


Me gusta el Blackberry..  Nah, mentira, está bueno, quedó bien compacto! Es estéreo? 

Saludos!


----------



## santiagovargas

jaja si es estéreo suena precioso


----------



## lovis777

yo me hice uno igual a eso  se como suena buenos bajos la diferencia es q use tda2030a y lo puse en una caja de estabilizador no en una de fuente


----------



## SERGIOD

santiagovargas dijo:


> bueno amigos aqui les dejo estas foticos de un tda2030 que termine hace unos días también un video de prueba espero les guste  suena bastante bien, este proyecto fue armado gracias a ampletos de la pagina de construyasuvideorockola.com
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/5V5MnWghGlc



*te quedo chebre hasta me dio ganas de construir uno ya que tengo varios de esos gabinetes*


----------



## santiagovargas

dale armalo quedaras satisfecho, tiene buen sonido el pequeñín ese jaja


----------



## KACHALOTE

santiagovargas dijo:


> bueno amigos aqui les dejo estas foticos de un tda2030 que termine hace unos días también un video de prueba espero les guste  suena bastante bien, este proyecto fue armado gracias a ampletos de la pagina de construyasuvideorockola.com
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/5V5MnWghGlc



Hola amigo santiagovargas te quedo muy chido el amplificador, yo hice ese  proyecto de esa pagina y me funciono muy padre, a mi me gusto tu proyecto, el gabinete esta prolijo


----------



## alexcesarpalma

bueno aqui dejo el trabajo de un amplificador que estoy consruyendo, se trata de un inversor de diseño propio 12v -- +-40v para alimentar el ucd posteado aqui en el foro,con un filtro pasabajos con frecuencia de corte de 30hz ajustable a 100hz, todavia falta el preamplificador, pero en eso estoy, el inversor es de 350w eficaces con una diferencia de voltaje de 1 volt por rama a máxima potencia
saludos!


----------



## osk_rin

alex, te ha quedado sensacional , muy  pulido el montaje, y ese ucd .

los capacitores, amarillos son unos nichicon???


----------



## alexcesarpalma

si oscar, son unos nichicon de 2200uf a 35v, los puse para no tener problemas de interferencias parasitas en el circuito, ademas de el filtrado bastante bonito  jejeje, se pudiera aumentar la potencia de este inversor poniendo mosfets de menor RDS, se me vienen a la mente el IRF3205 o el IRF1010N, ademas de que no tendría problema alguno en manejar las compuertas de los mosfets, ya que tiene un IR2110 como driver, ademas de ahumentar un poco la frecuencia para disminuir el calentamiento de los mosfets y así obtener más eficiencia, ahunque para ser honesto los mosfets no necesitan disipador a 100w de potencia, apenas si entibian, sin descartar que puse un conector en el remoto para poder conectar un ventilador en caso de ser necesario, tambien se puede cambiar el voltaje de +-15v a +-70v con un simple cambio de los zeners y un mayor número de vueltas en el secundario, si es que algun ampli llegara a necesitar esos voltajes, después haré un post del mismo para que puedan usarlo, saludos!!


----------



## SERGIOD

Ese toroidal de ferrita de que tipo es exactamente cuanta corriente te genera?(la que esta entre los condensadores)


----------



## alexcesarpalma

lo maximo que hasta ahora he visto me ha entregado ha han sido 11 amperes por rama (+-40) con una caida de voltaje de 1.2 volts, ya que no le he puesto más carga hasta ahora, con 6 vueltas en el primario doble filamento calibre 14 y 24 vueltas en el secundario de 4 filamentos calibre 20, del toroidal no tengo especificaciones, ya que lo extraje hace ya tiempo de un amplificador inservible ROCKFORD FOSGATE de 500w RMS, saludos!!


----------



## osk_rin

carnal, eres grande  
y donde conseguiste los capacitores? yo los conoci porque he desarmado varios minicomponentes panasonic y siempre traen nichicon de esa serie de color amarillito para el filtrado en la alimentacion de los integrados RSN, hasta bonitos estan. hace tiempo en un aparato me encontre unos nichicon muse no polarisados en la entrada de audio .

estaremos esperando el aporte, muy buen montaje


----------



## alexcesarpalma

los caps amarillos los conseguí por suerte en un desguezadero de compra-venta de metales, por suerte encontré 3 estereos de casa casi iguales, no recuerdo que marcas eran, y de ahi extraje 6 de estos n__n que genial golpe de suerte , solo estoy por terminar bien ya mi amplificador bien montado  para postearlo, saludos!


----------



## fabo76

Da gusto ver tanto talento y dedicacion.. Les comparto las fotos de mi ampli con 3 TDA 7004 HT 80W... ahora estoy en el gabinete y los altavoces....

Intente subir las fotos de nuevo y no puedo pero este es el vinculo.......

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/home-theatre-4-1-3-tda2004-80w-69398/


Ver el archivo adjunto 64322

Ya terminado me gustaria darle un acabado similar a estos,,,,, que opinan,,,,, Incluida la adaptacion del lector de targetasmp3.......


----------



## Helminto G.

je je, tengo en la mesa un equipo identico, trae tda2030...
apuesto que puedes superar su estetica, hechale ganas...


----------



## Electronec

Dale fabo y pronto nos muestras las fotos.

Saludos.


----------



## Nuyel

Este es mi pequeño amplificador de guitarra eléctrica con TDA2030, un pre a base de JFET y un ecualizador activo con un TL072, solo tiene los controles básicos y monté todo en una placa de 10x20, me faltan algunos capacitores más pero funciona bien, solo tuve un problema con el PCB por que no seleccione el componente que debía en el puente rectificador y hubo que colocarlo doblando las patitas para que hicieran contacto, ahora me falta armar su cajón donde meter todo.
El TDA alcanza los 64º con ese disipador, creo que lo puedo dejar ahí sin problemas pero ya veré si le pongo un ventiladorcito si se daña, también pongo la imagen del modelo virtual


----------



## osk_rin

te ha quedado mu muy bien 

gracias por compartir el montaje con nosotros


----------



## Electronec

Está estupendo amigo Nuyel, el PCB fuera de série...Enhorabuena.

Cuando construyas el gabinete, pon fotos,

Saludos y a disfrutarlo.


----------



## edh59

Hola Nuyel:
Felicitaciones y a disfrutarlo 
Saludos.





fabo76 dijo:


> Da gusto ver tanto talento y dedicacion.. Les comparto las fotos de mi ampli con 3 TDA 7004 HT 80W... ahora estoy en el gabinete y los altavoces....
> 
> Intente subir las fotos de nuevo y no puedo pero este es el vinculo.......
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/home-theatre-4-1-3-tda2004-80w-69398/
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 64322
> 
> Ya terminado me gustaria darle un acabado similar a estos,,,,, que opinan,,,,, Incluida la adaptacion del lector de targetasmp3.......



Muy buen proyecto,gracias por compartirlo.
Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

Te quedó espectacular Nuyel. 

Serías tan amable de compartir/publicar el diseño de circuito impreso? Está muy prolijo e interesante.

Una sugerencia: El disipador lo veo chico. Sería mejor que pongas uno un poquito más grande... ese chip va a trabajar muy caliente como está... Lo ideal es que nunca supere los 50ºC.

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien

Tavo dijo:


> Te quedó espectacular Nuyel.
> 
> Serías tan amable de compartir/publicar el diseño de circuito impreso? Está muy prolijo e interesante.
> 
> Una sugerencia: El disipador lo veo chico. Sería mejor que pongas uno un poquito más grande... ese chip va a trabajar muy caliente como está... Lo ideal es que nunca supere los 50ºC.
> 
> Saludos!



lo mismo digo ,quedo muy bueno ,en cuanto al disipador ,yo creo que para un tda2030 esta bien,quizás un cooler , por si acaso,pero supongo que ya revisaste la temperatura del ic a pleno regimen


----------



## Nuyel

Gracias por sus comentarios


Tavo dijo:


> Te quedó espectacular Nuyel.
> 
> Serías tan amable de compartir/publicar el diseño de circuito impreso? Está muy prolijo e interesante.
> 
> Una sugerencia: El disipador lo veo chico. Sería mejor que pongas uno un poquito más grande... ese chip va a trabajar muy caliente como está... Lo ideal es que nunca supere los 50ºC.
> 
> Saludos!



Es mi primer prototipo y si lo comparto será después de asegurarme de que nada vuele o salga humo  ya lo conecté y va bien pero se supone debo colocar al menos 6 capacitores de 4700uF y solo trae dos por ahora. ese disipador lo usé por que era el más grande que tenia la tienda al que pudiera atornillar el TDA, la otra opción era uno de aluminio de aletas de esos que se usan con los transistores TO-3 pero me ocuparía demasiado espacio (en ese caso habrá que mover el TDA más al fondo por que estorbaría con los demás componentes), en el asunto de temperatura mejor le coloco un ventilador para enfriarlo un poco más.

el-rey-julien tengo un multimetro Truper MUT-33 que tiene función de medir temperatura, le puse el termopar y use el amplificador a máxima potencia por 10 minutos, la temperatura que indico fue de 64ºC (temperatura ambiente 32ºC) y también tengo otra placa con el mismo TDA2030 y disipador que hice hace un año y siguen funcionando sin problemas, la potencia serian como de 15W solamente lo único curioso es que veo que a veces estos TDA salen mal y se dañan.


----------



## el-rey-julien

justo estoy,bueno ya lo repare,un amplificador con el tda2030 y como disipador tiene 4 chapitas de aluminio de 5x9,5 centímetros y no se quema por temperatura no tiene refrigeración forzada ni nada,es mas lo que cambien fue un filtro de la fuente


----------



## rash

me sumo a los comentarios, te quedó espectacular....

...si lo tienes alimentado con 12+12V y aseguras una buena transferencia de calor (mediante pasta blanca, que no me acuerdo el nombre ahora)... el disipador va bien...

saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

rash dijo:


> me sumo a los comentarios, te quedó espectacular....
> 
> ...si lo tienes alimentado con 12+12V y aseguras una buena transferencia de calor (mediante pasta blanca, que no me acuerdo el nombre ahora)... el disipador va bien...
> 
> saludos



grasa siliconada


----------



## Helminto G.

nuyel, bonita placa, bonita, cuando compartas el diseño me avisas...


----------



## fas0

como me gustan esas placas blancas...  felicitaciones nuyel, muy buen trabajo.


----------



## fabo76

> edh59
> Electronec



Gracias,,,,,,, segun tenga avances subo las fotos.....

Nuyel ,,,, Se bueno tu ampli.... Felicidades...


----------



## Juan Jose

Muy bueno todos los montajes che!
La verdad que sigo de cerca el foro y cada dia me sorprendo mas como crecemos junto al mismo en todo aspecto, desde el basico diseño de la placa a la terminación y detalle de la perilla de volúmen!. 
Muy bueno y suerte a todos


Juan josé.


----------



## Nuyel

rash dijo:


> me sumo a los comentarios, te quedó espectacular....
> 
> ...si lo tienes alimentado con 12+12V y aseguras una buena transferencia de calor (mediante pasta blanca, que no me acuerdo el nombre ahora)... el disipador va bien...
> 
> saludos



Precisamente, el transformador es de 12+12V 2A, el TDA tiene aislante de fibra de vidrio y grasa de silicona, de todas formas me conviene más poner un ventilador en lugar de agrandar el disipador para que el aire caliente no se encierre en el gabinete, eso lo veré cuando este armado.


----------



## pinocho

Pablo16 dijo:


> Muy buena la idea juanma, a mí me gusta mucho ver los amplificadores de otros, las diferentes formas de armarlos, algunos detalles que se le agregan, quienes los hacen bonitos, quienes no xP, etc.
> 
> Yo colaboro con 2 amplificador.
> 
> Primero el de 100w en estereo que Luciperro nos dio, las fotos son cuando recien lo estaba armando, ahorita ya esta completo, estoy terminando el PCB de la fuente y fabricandole un gabinete. Es el primer amplificador con transistores y el mas potente que he armado ops: pero ya sera despues ($) que arme alguno mas grande.
> 
> No fue ningún problema conseguir los componentes y me salió mucho más barato que comprar uno de las mismas caracteristicas (poco mas de la mitad del precio). Los transistores fueron TIP35C, TIP41C, TIP42C.
> 
> Funcionó a la primera y con un sonido muy bueno, el uso va a ser un par de bafles de 15" para medios y agudos.
> 
> El segundo amplificador es de 20w, publicado por Tecnicdeso.
> 
> Al igual que el otro funcionó a la primera, a este falta armarle el preamplificador para guitarra y montarlo en su caja. Las ventajas: es muy económico y más sencillo no se puede, tiene un sonido buenisimo comparado con su tamaño y el precio.
> 
> Animense a poner sus monstruos!
> 
> Saludos a todos.


 ola que te parece este amplificador  que  arme de 200w  saludos


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

pinocho de casualidad es el pioneer de 200w ?


----------



## santiagovargas

oye pinocho me podrias regalar el pcb y lista de componentes del ampli y por cierto que trafo utiliza??


----------



## YIROSHI

Nuyel dijo:


> Este es mi pequeño amplificador de guitarra eléctrica con TDA2030, un pre a base de JFET y un ecualizador activo con un TL072, solo tiene los controles básicos y monté todo en una placa de 10x20, me faltan algunos capacitores más pero funciona bien, solo tuve un problema con el PCB por que no seleccione el componente que debía en el puente rectificador y hubo que colocarlo doblando las patitas para que hicieran contacto, ahora me falta armar su cajón donde meter todo.
> El TDA alcanza los 64º con ese disipador, creo que lo puedo dejar ahí sin problemas pero ya veré si le pongo un ventiladorcito si se daña, también pongo la imagen del modelo virtual



Excelente trabajo compañero Nuyel, el PCB muy PRO y complementado con un diseño en 3D muy prolijo, serias tan amable de subir ese PCB tan genial


----------



## gamaliel34

exelente trabajo. muy organizado. los felicito


----------



## rsosamx

Ok. te quedo perfect y que tal suena.....


----------



## SERGIOD

santiagovargas dijo:


> aqui les dejo como va el avance de mi parlantico
> 
> este es el antes en video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAsAApI7bt4&feature=player_embedded
> 
> y este es el ahora en fotos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> falta colocarle un malla adelante y estoy tratando de ponerlo portatil con alguna bateria y sigo buscando un ic que se consiga en cali colombia para receptor de radio cuando lo termine subo mas
> 
> saludos


Que voltaje usa ese lector de usb-sd; tengo uno pero no tiene marca tiene tambien leds como vumeters y también paree que tiene para radio  voy a busar una camara para subir una foto


----------



## rash

Unas fotos de un pequeño ampli para guitarra...
saludos

rash


----------



## Tavo

Te quedó muy bonito Rash... Todos esos son para regalar, no?  jeje...

Saludos.


----------



## Electronec

Mas pequeño, creo que imposible.... jeje
Te quedó de lujo como siempre rash.

Saludos.


----------



## pinocho

santiagovargas dijo:


> oye pinocho me podrias regalar el pcb y lista de componentes del ampli y por cierto que trafo utiliza??



disculpa por  demora. lo puedes armar sin sin dudar funciona  bien y buena calidad en sonido 


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-69931/


----------



## psychatog

Hermoso y compacto, un lujo rash!!! Saludos


----------



## rash

muchísimas gracias por sus comentarios... son ustedes muy amables...
...

cuidense y saludos

rash


----------



## tatajara

Muy lindos todos espero que los disfruten jeje 
A ti rash felicitaciones por tus obras de arte jeje muy lindo 
Saludos


----------



## hanton

este amplificador es chiquito es para portar en la moto y cuando este en algun rio o playa poder armonizar la tarde
























entrega 20+20 watts y mide 50x50x65 milimetros  y el cuerpo del gabinete es su disipador









este es el tamaño en comparacion con el celular y sus parlantes son dos de auto de 4 1/2 pulgadas 4ohms y40 watts

solo me falta cambiar los tornillos por tornillos cabeza conica asi quede plano


espero les guste 

saludos a todos


----------



## Electronec

Buen trabajo hanton...enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## fabo76

Te quedo a todo dar,,,,,  se ve bien en ese color,,,, y que tal suena?


----------



## rash

hanton buen trabajo... te quedó muy compacto y chiquito...

saludos


----------



## Tavo

Buen trabajo Hanton, se ve muy bien terminado eso... 

Saludos.


----------



## patriciodj

Muy lindo Hanton


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

si me gusta como se ve el gabinete saludos muy bueno tu ampli


----------



## hanton

gracias a todos por sus comentarios, la potencia no es tan alta pero suena muy bien ademas con mi celular no alcanza a llegar al maximo de potencia para ello necesitaria un pre pero de seguro ay otros reproductores que si lo arian saturar a si que el sonido es limpio y sin distorciones  ademas ay que consider que la moto tiene una bateria de 9 amperes y si fuese mucho la potencia versus amperaje no tendria bateria para partir despues y no es agrado estar jalando la moto para que funcione ya que tiene solo partida electrica 

con ese sonido es mas que suficiente para mis pretenciones y los mas importante que sea pequeño para poder portarlo

saludos a todos y gracias


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

de cuanto es tu anpli porque busque el data y no lo encontre ????????


----------



## hanton

http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/25145/STMICROELECTRONICS/TDA7370.html

20 + 20 watts es un amplificador cuadrupe de 5.6 watts por canal y de 20 x 2 en bridge

y ay esta el data

saludos la pbc ocupe la de mariano nicolau 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/

que tiene el mismo circuito del que recuere del autoradio solo varia la potencia


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

a ok no sabia que el tda7370 y 7377 usaban el mismo pcb,
en fin te quedo muy bien hecho pero lo que mas me gusto fue el gabinete saludos ...


----------



## fas0

bueno dejo acá unas fotos de un pre sacado de la conocida pagina por todos, completito y unificado, funciona con un TL072 y un integrado BA3822 ecualizador de 5bandas.






después tengo un amplificador STK4241 (120+120 no reales seguramente)... el pcb es el que se encuentra en el foro y en google, fácil de hacer.






saludos.


----------



## fas0

acá está todo lo que necesitan... cualquier cosa chiflen.


----------



## SERGIOD

cyverlarva dijo:
			
		

> El enlace funciona perfectamente, te lleva directo a un archivo PDF, y es el Eq de construya su video rockola.
> 
> Saludos


sale esto:

Esta es la versión en caché de http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyectos.php de Google. Se trata de una captura de pantalla de la página tal como esta se mostraba el 25 Feb 2012 20:18:40 GMT. Es posible que la página haya sufrido modificaciones durante este tiempo. Más información


----------



## fas0

anda bien el link, pero igual te dejo el pdf.


----------



## mariano22

Buenass!
Aca les presento mi Amplificador con el TDA2030. El esquema esta ya en el foro, el del Amigo mnicolau.

Disculpen la calidad de la imagen. Si puedo mañana saco fotos mejores y una del interior. Mañana arranco con un TDA2050 para un futuro bafle potenciado.

Espero que les guste. Saludos



PD. Por cierto, me olvide puesto el conversor RCA-Plug para sacar la foto.jajaja


----------



## rash

Les adjunto una foto de algunos amplificadores montados por los alumnos de este curso...







saludos 

rash


----------



## JBE

Acá algunas fotos de mi ampli con TDA2030 y pre TA7630P (es el primero q armo )




Espero que les gusten.


----------



## JBE

Jajaja, estoy averiguando como se hace para armarle el frente. Cuando lo tenga dominado le saco otra foto .

Suerte!


----------



## Tavo

Solo un pequeño detalle: me parece que los disipadores de los TDA2030 son chicos... fijate, usá el ampli un buen rato a buen volumen y tocalos... seguramente van a estar bien calientes...

Saludos.


----------



## JBE

Hola *Tavo*. Si, lo eh probado y se re-calientan. Pero para evitar eso, le puse un ventilador en una de las salidas de aire de la tapa de arriba.
Con eso anda de 10. Está conectado, a una fuente aparte para evitar ruidos dentro del ampli.
(Arriba a la derecha esta el ventilador)

Saludos!


----------



## jorger

JBE dijo:


> Hola *Tavo*. Si, lo eh probado y se re-calientan. Pero para evitar eso, le puse un ventilador en una de las salidas de aire de la tapa de arriba.
> Con eso anda de 10. Está conectado, a una fuente aparte para evitar ruidos dentro del ampli.
> (Arriba a la derecha esta el ventilador)
> 
> Saludos!


Un consejo: Yo que tu le abría una ventana al ventilador para que respire mucho mejor.. tal como lo tienes está medio ''ahogado''.
Aparte de eso colócalo para que sople sobre los disipadores.Te digo esto porque poniéndolo como tu lo tienes, el ventilador coge el aire ''de donde puede''.Si lo colocas de manera que sople hacia dentro el flujo de aire es mucho más directivo, y va a enfriar bastante más.

Por lo demás te quedó muyy bien para ser el primero, todo muy bien ordenado.Te felicito 

Un saludo.


----------



## JBE

Gracias *jorger*. Ahora voy a desarmarlo y lo cambio de lugar. 
Gracias por los consejos 

Suerte!


----------



## Tavo

Igualmente comparto el consejo de Jorge. La idea es que tome aire fresco de afuera y sople directamente en los disipadores... O sinó, cambiar los disipadores por unos más grandes. 

Otra cosa: ¿Cómo están sujetos los disipadores? 
Si están agarrados solamente por las patitas del chip... van a durar muy poco esos chips, porque con el mismo movimiento las patas se resienten y se quiebran...

Saludos.


----------



## JBE

Los disipadores estan agarrados a la baquelita con un pegamento especial que resiste altas temperaturas.
Es transparente. Igual un dia de estos le compro un par de disipadores bien grandes a estos pobrecitos.

Suerte!


----------



## edh59

Hola JBE.....felicitaciones! ahora a perfeccionarlo y disfrutarlo!
Saludos.


----------



## JBE

edh59 dijo:


> Hola JBE.....felicitaciones! ahora a perfeccionarlo y disfrutarlo!
> Saludos.



Muchas gracias *edh59*. Ya le consegui parlantes y cambie de lugar el ventilador.

Lo probé con estos 4 parlantes y a los B-52 le cuesta un poquito moverlos pero los aguanta. Y los otros son una bomba!
Los parlantes son dos de cada uno.

Suerte!


----------



## djbetinho

fran becu dijo:


> subo una fotos de una plaqueta para stk4172II en primera instancia, pero como murio ahora la adapte para el 4192II,me falta el ci, cuando lo tenga subo unas fotos haber como quedo todo.
> el pcb fu chequeado por CACHO, que tambien me dio una mano. espero les guste



muy bueno... yo tengo um stk4152II e busco un pcb simples para desenhar a la mano.. 
quisá puedes ayudar -me . 
saludo

ps : yo soy portugues.. desculpa pero no hablo espanhol .


----------



## angel36

djbetinho dijo:


> muy bueno... yo tengo um stk4152II e busco un pcb simples para desenhar a la mano..
> quisá puedes ayudar -me .
> saludo
> 
> ps : yo soy portugues.. desculpa pero no hablo espanhol .




hola....si miras en este Tema tratan sobre los modulos stk...

saludos


----------



## jorger

Buenas.
Hace mucho que estaba buscando un gabinete donde colocar mi aplificador con TDA2050 modo simple para un subwoofer, y en un dia de inspiración salió esto, a ver que os parece:
  
  

Funciona con los 12v de una fuente de pc.Algunos se darán cuenta de que la smps que está ahi metida es la mítica del ZVS driver..
Se puede ver el filtro pasivo atornillado a un costado.. funciona bastante bien y tiene un buen corte, me gustaría cambiarlo por uno activo y fuente simple (eso es lo más dificil).No encuentro ninguno que se ajuste a mis necesidades, debe tener el corte sobre los 100-120Hz.No más de eso..

Y si, el disipador del TDA es un poco pequeño, pero la ventilación forzada ayuda un montón, no se calienta.

Saludos!.


----------



## Neodymio

Muy bien jorjer!
Podrías ponerle una maderita en los agujeros de los enchufes que sacaste así no se ve la esponja.


----------



## Helminto G.

piensa y diseña uin frontal decente sobre mdf, lo pintas y decoras y luego lo atornillas con las mismas perforaciones del gabinete, le da un aspecto mucho mejor y facil de lograr


----------



## nicolas

Gente ahi les dejo un par de imagenes de mi 2.1 terminado espero les gusteee... suena lindo...


----------



## Tavo

Muy lindos montajes, Jorge y Nicolás... Felicitaciones a ambos. Se notan las ganas de trabajar que tienen... 

Tengo dos lindos gabinetes de fuente de PC pero cada vez que los miro me da flojera trabajarlos para meter un ampli, porque cada vez que me pongo a calcular el espacio los veo chicos! 

Así que, gracias Jorge por la iniciativa, quizá ahora me decida y arme por fin algún ampli adentro de ellos... 
También está muy buena la idea del coyote, de hacerle un lindo frente en MDF bien trabajado... me gusta, ya ma imagino el frente con unos lindos tornillos ALEM cromados de 3/16 que tengo...  

Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL

Tavo dijo:


> ya ma imagino el frente con unos lindos tornillos ALEM cromados de 3/16 que tengo...



Hola Tavo pero me parece que son tornillos ALLEN, refiriendose a los de llave bristol o llave hexagonal cierto?


----------



## el-rey-julien

Ferchito en argentina les llaman así ALEM   =alen
o cabeza alen


----------



## Neodymio

el-rey-julien dijo:


> Ferchito en argentina les llaman así ALEM
> o cabeza alen



Que algunos le digan Alem no quiere decir que se llamen así!
Es Allen como bien dijo Ferchito.
Son geniales... pero algo caros


----------



## el-rey-julien

Neodymio dijo:
			
		

> Que algunos le digan Alem no quiere decir que se llamen así!
> Es Allen como bien dijo Ferchito.
> Son geniales... pero algo caros


asi es Neodymio tienes razón,
yo no dije que se llamaban así,dije que* en argentina les llaman asi*
en las buloneras no es tan caro,en las ferreterias si es caro
que yo conozca nunca lo nombraron bien ,siempre lo escuche por alem y no por allen ,supongo que es un regionalismo

o seran dos tipos distintos de tornillos?
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-138811434-llaves-alem-10-unid-milimetricas-pulgadas-_JM_
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-139556083-juego-de-llaves-alem-allen-mm-bahco-be-9776-44-7-pzas-_JM_


----------



## Tavo

Sorry.... disculpas gente, me parece que los muchachos tienen razón... son *ALLEN*... 

Saludos.


----------



## Electronec

Muy buenos trabajos Jorge y Nicolás, enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## Neodymio

el-rey-julien dijo:


> asi es Neodymio tienes razón,
> yo no dije que se llamaban así,dije que* en argentina les llaman asi*
> en las buloneras no es tan caro,en las ferreterias si es caro
> que yo conozca nunca lo nombraron bien ,siempre lo escuche por alem y no por allen ,supongo que es un regionalismo
> 
> o seran dos tipos distintos de tornillos?
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-138811434-llaves-alem-10-unid-milimetricas-pulgadas-_JM_
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-139556083-juego-de-llaves-alem-allen-mm-bahco-be-9776-44-7-pzas-_JM_


No le veo diferencias a las llaves esas de los links, me recuerda cuando el mecánico del auto decía: "se rompió el termotato (sic)"


----------



## el-rey-julien

hoy le pregunto a uno que sabe .al menos que yo creo que sabe y luego comento
saludos


----------



## LAM

Muy  buen trabajo nicolas , que circuitos has usado?.


----------



## el-rey-julien

si se llaman allen ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ferchito tenia la razon

PD:
     n y m ,alguien estubo despierto ¡¡¡¡¡¡tavo


----------



## Tavo

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si se llaman allem ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ferchito tenia la razon



Su majestad, lo volvió a escribir mal de vuelta! :enfadado:  

Es ALLEN, con N al final...


----------



## SKYFALL

Tavo dijo:


> Su majestad, lo volvió a escribir mal de vuelta! :enfadado:
> 
> Es ALLEN, con N al final...



Aca en Colombia se les conoce como tornillos Bristol, pero yo además de ese nombre se tambien que mas comunmente se conocen como tornillos ALLEN porque afuera de Colombia esas llaves hexagonales no se conocen como bristol sino como llaves ALLEN, inclusive las copas que uno utiliza con la llave ratche tambien se conocen como copas ALLEN precisamente porque su cuadrante tambien es hexagonal.

Bueno en fin creo que me estoy saliendo del tema, hace unos dias queme sin querer el unico STK que estaba completo en mi amplificador y me toco hacer lo mismo que habia hecho con el del canal derecho, tuve que destaparlo y cambiarle los Transistores de potencia porque solo quedo uno vivo, se los cambie todos y como unos 6 Transistores SMD que quedarón hechos trizas junto con 2 resistencias tambien SMD, cabe aclarar que era un STK generico de los que uno destapa y todos los componentes son SMD por eso se facilita la reparacion si fueran de los originales seria mucho mas dificil porque los componentes estan fundidos sobre el mismo substrato lo que dificulta su remocion, en un momento les dejo unas fotitos jajaja 

El amplificador se me quemo porque conecte directamente a la entrada unos de esos reproductores de USB y al subirle el volumen parece que le entrego al amplificador un nivel de tension excesivo y estropeo el integrado


----------



## edh59

Hola Nicolás:
Felicitaciones!!! muy buen trabajo !!!
Saludos.


----------



## JBE

Hermoso trabajo nicolas, que bien te ah quedado!!
Quisiera uno asi jaja.
Que madera usastes?

Saludos!


----------



## kco85

Robo dijo:


> bueno aqui las fotos de un AN7125 que tengo terminado, luego pongo las fotos del verdadero proceso jeje.
> el ampli lo saque de un sony kv 21f300 o algo asi que tenia y cayo un rayo haciendo que muchas partes estallaran por dentro y fundiendo el tubo u.u, entonces sacando los disipadores, sin esperar encontrarme con nada funcional, saque el ampli y vi que el esquema basico del datasheet lo podia montar con cosas que tenia en casa asi que me dedique en un par de horas a des-soldar cuidadosamente el integrado, y a ubicarlo en una pcb universal, si no servia de nada, pues no perdia mucho no?, entonces lo monte y lo probe y grata sorpresa me encontre con que aun funcionaba, pero solo 1 canal :S, almenos no fue perdida total jajaja, tambien saque los parlantes del tv con sus cajitas acusticas para ponerlos a trabajar con el ampli, bueno sin mas historia, les cuento, el sonido del amplificador basico me gusto ademas que tiene st/by y mute, en estos dias ire a comprar el integrado y a montarlo definitivamente con esos parlantes del tv que suenan bueno, aqui unas fotos de como quedo en la universal, y luego monto las demas!



Hola Robo, ¿como armaste el amplificador, algún detalle para tener en cuenta?. Porque yo compre el mismo integrado para cambiárselo a un equipo de música, pero antes quise probarlo en la protoboard y no puedo hacer que funcione. Me esta sacando la cabeza, ya me se el datasheet de memoria, no se que puedo estar haciendo mal. El esquema básico es re simple, no me queda otra que pensar que el IC vino fallado


----------



## kco85

kco85 dijo:


> Hola Robo, ¿como armaste el amplificador, algún detalle para tener en cuenta?. Porque yo compre el mismo integrado para cambiárselo a un equipo de música, pero antes quise probarlo en la protoboard y no puedo hacer que funcione. Me esta sacando la cabeza, ya me se el datasheet de memoria, no se que puedo estar haciendo mal. El esquema básico es re simple, no me queda otra que pensar que el IC vino fallado



AL final era el integrado de $%&@. Lo fui a cambiar seguro de que estaba fallado y si, era eso, el nuevo (el segundo) funciono perfecto. 

Me vi todos los amplis que postearon, felicitaciones a sus creadores, hay varios realmente muy buenos . hace rato que estoy con ganas de encarar un proyecto de estos y ahora con lo que he visto tal vez lo haga. Saludos


----------



## rash

Nicolas que gran trabajo te has marcado compañero....
enhorabuena..

saludos
rash


----------



## nicolas

Tavo dijo:


> Muy lindos montajes, Jorge y Nicolás... Felicitaciones a ambos. Se notan las ganas de trabajar que tienen...
> 
> Tengo dos lindos gabinetes de fuente de PC pero cada vez que los miro me da flojera trabajarlos para meter un ampli, porque cada vez que me pongo a calcular el espacio los veo chicos!
> 
> Así que, gracias Jorge por la iniciativa, quizá ahora me decida y arme por fin algún ampli adentro de ellos...
> También está muy buena la idea del coyote, de hacerle un lindo frente en MDF bien trabajado... me gusta, ya ma imagino el frente con unos lindos tornillos ALEM cromados de 3/16 que tengo...
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias tavo es un ampli que hace mucho quiero realizar...





LAM dijo:


> Muy  buen trabajo nicolas , que circuitos has usado?.



utilice un pre simple luego esa señal la mando a un crossover activo 2.1 de ezavalla y ahi los satelites van a un par de tda 2050 simples y el woofer a un tda7294... posee protector a la salida con retardo y tambien activacion automatica del cooler con sensado de temperatura... La fuente es un trafo de 17+17 5A rectificado y filtrado con 13800uF por rama...

El sonido es hermoso...



La madera que use es pino solo que despues la teñi y luego lustre como dice el genio de antonio... rash gracias por las felicitaciones pero dejame decirte que la verdad es que envio tus terminaciones...

Gracias...


----------



## AntonioAA

Que grande mi "alumno" !!!! 
Felicitaciones.


----------



## nicolas

La verdad que si antonio jajaajaja me enseñaste banda gracias...


----------



## endryc1

Este es el amplificador atlanta de 100w



este amplificador es  muy facil de hacer, y tiene una calidad excelente, animense.


----------



## JBE

Hola *endryc1*, de donde sacastes el disipador? Es enorme jaja, nunca vi uno así...
Es de 50+50 o 100W?

Te quedo muy lindo, que metodo usas para la PCB?

Suerte!


----------



## matias_2008

Hola endryc1, me intereso mucho el ampli atlanta. 
Queria saber si alguien sabe sabe el remplazo para los siguientes transistores:
D45H8
D44H8
ECG388


----------



## endryc1

jbe: el disipador era mas grande pero lo reduje para armar el mp3, despues te mando fotos. El metodo para la Pcb es el de la plancha, y el programa que uso es el express pcb



matias_2008: para +-42 volts con los BD140 y BD139 funciona ok y por el ecg388  sirve el 2n3055 o cualquier npn que aguante mas potencia, menos no. si te fijas en las fotos veras que lo que use fueron los mismos que te puse ahora. el problema es que el circuit maker no tiene las numeraciones que me hacian falta poner y lo deje asi para poderlo simular.


----------



## tatajara

muy lindo endryc1 
felicitaciones espero que lo disfrutes
saludos


----------



## Electronec

Muy buen trabajo endryc1, mi enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## edh59

hola endryc1:
Buen montaje,felicitaciones!
Saludos.


----------



## Whipon

Buenas tardes:
Recientemente terminé este proyecto y lo queria compartir:
Es un amplificador stereo con 2 TDA2002, saqué el circuito de Pablin y usé los pcbs del preamplificador simple stereo y el vumetro de mnicolau.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/img20120321160725.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/img20120321160717.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/img20120321032904.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/img20120321032917.jpg/






Espero les guste ^^.


----------



## Ratmayor

Pues está muy prolijo, felicidades!


----------



## Whipon

Ratmayor dijo:


> Pues está muy prolijo, felicidades!



Muchas gracias, la verdad es que es mi primer proyecto de este tipo .


----------



## YIROSHI

Excelente compañero para ser el primero  ampli esta genial, se ve que le pusiste esmero en la elaboracion, muy buen trabajo amigo, felicitaciones y a disfrutarlo.

Saludos Compañero.

Yiro.


----------



## bydho

Comparto con el compañero se ve mucho laburo y muy prolijo.

Largate con otro proyecto mas grande.


----------



## Whipon

Muchas gracias a ambos, voy a intentar algo más grande de seguro, tendria que volver a investigar para ver que me conviene. Lo cierto es que ahora que terminé el proyecto tengo mucha más confianza que hace un par de meses atras ^^.


----------



## edh59

Hola Whipon:
Buen trabajo!
Felicitaciones y a disfrutarlo.
Saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD

Whipon dijo:


> Buenas tardes:
> Recientemente terminé este proyecto y lo queria compartir:
> Es un amplificador stereo con 2 TDA2002, saqué el circuito de Pablin y usé los pcbs del preamplificador simple stereo y el vumetro de mnicolau.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/img20120321160725.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/img20120321160717.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/img20120321032904.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/img20120321032917.jpg/
> 
> http://youtu.be/7n9_vlAS740
> 
> Espero les guste ^^.



Esa si es música compadre te quedo genial el amplificador felicidades


----------



## Whipon

Muchas gracias gente, le agregué los últimos detalles. Las rejillas protectoras, el fusible y unas patitas de goma para que no se moviera cuando vibrara:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/37/img20120322195031.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/img20120322195038.jpg/






No puedo esperar a probarlo en el laburo ^^.


----------



## SERGIOD

ezavalla dijo:


> Buenas!
> Luego de un tiempito sin hacer mucho, acá les traigo el ultimo engendro que he armado. Es un amplificador estéreo hecho con el esquema del P3A de ESP. Tiene agregados un control de velocidad de para el "cooler", que en este caso es verdaderamente necesario ya que el ampli no tiene un buen mecanismo de ventilación...aún cuando los disipadores son grandes . También cuenta con un retardo de conexión+proteccion de DC+desconexión rápida al apagar...todo esto para los parlantes, y basado en el µPC1237...que sinceramente me ha sorprendido lo bien que funka y lo simple que es de montar (luego voy a subir el esquema+PCB, que es el del datasheet con algunos agregados).
> Por ultimo, tiene la posibilidad de operar en modo BTL (para eso es la llave que se vé atras a la derecha)..y esto es por que lo voy a usar para excitar el subwoofer de casa (al fin!!!!...luego de un año!!!)
> En verdad, ahora tengo que ensayarlo con el osciloscopio, por que todo suelto...anda OK, y en conjunto nada agarra fuego , así que se supone que funciona, pero como recién termino de armarlo...esta tarde voy a trabajar en eso.



*donde estan los datos de ese mostrito  (sube los links)*
PD: te quedo genial* +10*


----------



## Tavo

Ver el archivo adjunto 49367

No sé si había visto esta foto, pero... ¡Que facha por favor!! 
Ese frente de aluminio pulido queda espectacular... y me encanta la marca del ampli.. "PolloX". 

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

SERGIOD dijo:


> *donde estan los datos de ese mostrito  (sube los links)*
> PD: te quedo genial* +10*


El diseño del amplificador este: http://sound.westhost.com/project3a.htm
La fuente es 100% convencional: rectificador de 35A + 2x4700uF 80V +2x4700uF 80V para filtrado. Y el link del protector de parlantes está en el mismo tema de donde tomaste las fotos.



			
				Tavo dijo:
			
		

> No sé si había visto esta foto, pero... ¡Que facha por favor!!
> Ese frente de aluminio pulido queda espectacular... y me encanta la marca del ampli.. "PolloX".


 Viste que queda bien? Pero como te dije la otra vez, el laburo del gabinete y el montaje excede varias veces el tiempo de armado y prueba de los PCB... y eso es para que quede algo que pueda "mostrarse" en público


----------



## rash

Hola les dejo unas fotos de un pequeño amplificador para ipod o teléfono móvil... con batería recargable, estéreo de 3w.... 

saludos...


----------



## Quercus

rash dijo:


> Hola les dejo unas fotos de un pequeño amplificador para ipod o teléfono móvil... con batería recargable, estéreo de 3w....
> 
> saludos...



...nunca dejaras de sorprenderme...

Saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

rash dijo:


> Hola les dejo unas fotos de un pequeño amplificador para ipod o teléfono móvil... con batería recargable, estéreo de 3w....
> 
> saludos...
> 
> 
> felicidades muy interesante como si estuvieras bebiendo una deliciosa coca cola
> una consulta con que nombre compras esa parte dones para que ingrese el audio y tambien veo que se puede variar el volumen y ademas un led indicador y un boton de encendido si no me equivoco, como lo consigues


----------



## rash

eso salió de un aparatito que desgüace de los chinos..... gracias por sus comentarios

cuidense

rash


----------



## Naders150

rash dijo:


> Hola les dejo unas fotos de un pequeño amplificador para ipod o teléfono móvil... con batería recargable, estéreo de 3w....
> 
> saludos...



Ademas de hacer trabajos excelentes, tienes muy buena tecnica para tomar fotografias. ¿Que camara usas?


----------



## Electronec

Como siempre rash, excelente. Has pintado todo menos el logo. ?

Saludos.


----------



## rash

@Naders150..... utilizo una cámara reflex pentax que tiene ya sus años....

@Electronec.... gracias compañero... no he pintado nada, en realidad el gabinete es una hucha para ahorrar que tiene ese acabado.... lo que pasa que los currantes como nosotros no podemos ahorrar nada así que la tomé para montar este pequeño amplificador.... 

un abrazo

Rash


----------



## edh59

Hola Rash:
Original  muy buen trabajo!!!
Felicitaciones.
Saludos.


----------



## LAM

Hola, aquí alguna fotos tomadas con el cel de una gabinete que ise para un amplificador.
Saludos.


----------



## Electronec

LAM dijo:


> Hola, aquí alguna fotos tomadas con el cel de una gabinete que ise para un amplificador.
> Saludos.



Excelente trabajo en madera LAM. Muy buen acabado 

Saludos y que lo disfrutes.


----------



## rash

muy bonito LAM, sin más, muy bonito y sencillo

enhorabuena

saludos


----------



## JBE

Que bien te ah quedado LAM!!! Hermoso!
Que madera usastes?
Quedo muy muy lindo 
Disfrutalo al máximo!

Suerte!


----------



## Quercus

LAM dijo:


> Hola, aquí alguna fotos tomadas con el cel de una gabinete que ise para un amplificador.
> Saludos.


Muy bien LAM... ahora ya sabes...los monitores...espero poder verlos.
 saludos


----------



## edh59

Hola LAM:
Excelente trabajo
Felicitaciones!
Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

LAM, te felicito, realmente te destacaste...


----------



## Tavo

*LAM!!! Espectacular ese gabinete!!! *

Realmente te ha quedado bueno, un acabado muy prolijo y agradable. Felicitaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## LAM

Les agradesco todos sus comentarios .
JBE en cuanto a la construcción use madera MDF de 9 y 3 mm luego lo enchape con madera Guatambu y le pase un barniz que tenia a mano (primera ves que pruebo en enchapar jeje). Lo construí hace un año atras para mi pareja y lo utiliza para escuchar música en la pc.
Aca adjunto otras imágenes del ampli ya terminado, también arme dos baflecitos haciendo juego pero en este momento no tengo fotos de ellos.
saludos.



> SERGIOD me ganastes por unos segundos


jeje que casualidad


----------



## SERGIOD

LAM dijo:


> Hola, aquí alguna fotos tomadas con el cel de una gabinete que ise para un amplificador.
> Saludos.



como se llama exactamente el tipo de madera que utilizaste
Felicidades que lo disfrutes

 me ganastes por unos segundos


----------



## TECKSOUND

Buenas Noches Amigo LAM, le quedo muy bueno ese terminado y el PCB se ve muy bien trabajado, muy bonito el detalle que ha tenido con su novia, como se dice en mi Tierra esta una Vakaneria el Amplificador.

Para el Amigo Rash tiene mucho ingenio para crear sonido muy Original, gracias por compartir sus excelentes proyectos.


Cordial Saludo. TECKSOUND.


----------



## zopilote

LAM dijo:


> Les agradesco todos sus comentarios .
> JBE en cuanto a la construcción use madera MDF de 9 y 3 mm luego lo enchape con madera Guatambu y le pase un barniz que tenia a mano (primera ves que pruebo en enchapar jeje). Lo construí hace un año atras para mi pareja y lo utiliza para escuchar música en la pc.
> Aca adjunto otras imágenes del ampli ya terminado, también arme dos baflecitos haciendo juego pero en este momento no tengo fotos de ellos.
> saludos.
> 
> 
> jeje que casualidad



Te quedo como los arme hace buen tiempo, un diseño con los LM1875 (incluido los TDAs), solo que vos lo hiciste a doble faz.


Etolipoz
que casualidad


----------



## Quercus

Esto fue un montaje provisional en una “U” de madera, con un amplificador que todos conocemos, *solo para una prueba de* *“FE”* 
  Habia unos cuantos amigos de mi hijo que decían: Nosotros hemos visto etapas de potencia de 300W y un amplificador montado en una placa menor que un paquete de tabaco, apenas sin refrigeración era imposible (decían otra cosa pero es mejor no reproducirla) que ponga  en apuros un bafle de 450W tres vías con un 15”que tenia uno de ellos. Como se pueden imaginar me pique como si fuese un adolescente. Al no tener toroides adecuados puse dos con un ventilador muy rápido para refrigerarlos, se ponen a 115º en un ¡¡pis pas!! Y subiendo (se aprecia como han empezado a mondarse)  algo mejoro. 
  A 4Ω no iba bien, pero a 8Ω de maravilla. 
  La fuente 1000w con 27000uF por rama, con el amplificador conectado  en vacio 97+97v. Ósea mas de 550W a 8Ω.
  Soft  Start de encendido y protector de altavoces con tres reles por seguridad. 
  Se lo llevaron para la prueba que no pude ver y le adverti a mi hijo que *el volumen lo manejase el dueño del bafle.*
  A las 2 horas volvió con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja, me dijo: el graves no lo han roto porque se han contenido en el ultimo instante,  pero el tweeter suena raro, ahora”* todos creyentes” *y preguntas de todo tipo…
  Saludos


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Hola quercus10 felicitaciones exelente montaje  muy prolijo...

pd: referente al Soft  Start de encendido, sera que lo podras compartir?


----------



## Quercus

Hola oscarcito, lo tienes posteado _aqui_


----------



## LAM

que buen montaje quercus!!!


----------



## JBE

Te quedo muy bien quercus, Disfrutalo!


----------



## TECKSOUND

Buenas Tardes Amigo Quercus, ese montaje esta excelente ¿El gabinete sera en madera o metal? Me gusto su amplificador se ve que truena bueno.

Cordial Saludo.


----------



## Quercus

Muchas gracias a todos por sus comentarios, pero les repito que solo fue para una prueba/demostración. Estará así, hasta que monte alguno en el que me valga el transformador de alimentación, o consiga algún toroide adecuado para hacer un inductor de salida apropiado y quede para amplificador de graves en un gabinete decente. De una u otra forma su futuro es incierto.
  Saludos


----------



## LAM

Imágenes del ampli y parlantes terminados.
saludos.


----------



## edh59

Hola LAM:
Excelente trabajo,muy prolijo.
Felicitaciones y a disfrutarlo!
Saludos.


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Felicitaciones LAM!!! muy bonito


----------



## Quercus

LAM dijo:


> Imágenes del ampli y parlantes terminados.
> saludos.


Muy bien LAM, veo que que ya te montaste los monitores, espero que los disfrutes.

Saludos


----------



## Electronec

Espectacular conjunto LAM........Mi enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## LAM

> Muy bien LAM, veo que que ya te montaste los monitores, espero que los disfrutes.
> 
> Saludos



quercus este ampli y parlantes lo arme hace un tiempo atras. no es nuevo ya tiene su buen uso


----------



## AntonioAA

Muy bonito todo, LAM !!


----------



## Derhund

Que tal, pues aqui les muestro las fotos de un proyecto a 3 vias montado en una camioneta.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

A esto si se le puede llamar bajos extremos!

Magnífico montaje ;D

Saludos!


----------



## djwash

Derhund, serias tan amable de subir aunque sea el esquema de esa SMPS, y de ser posible un pcb? he visto fotos por ahi pero nunca la subiste creo, si no es molestia claro...

Excelente montaje, da miedo ver eso, debe ser interesante estar dentro de ese vehiculo...


----------



## rash

Quercus buen montaje y lindo transformador.... 
LAM te quedo al final muy bonito....

Enhorabuena y saludos

Rash


----------



## palomo

Derhund = Luciperrro 

Milagro que te dejas leer de nuevo por el foro, si mal no recuerdo parte de esas fotos ya la habias mostrado o es que cambiaste el amplificador, espero que no te desaparescas del foro por mucho tiempo.

Saludos


----------



## Electronec

palomo dijo:


> Derhund = Luciperrro



Carai......Si es así......

Saludos.


----------



## crazysound

quercus10 dijo:


> Esto fue un montaje provisional en una “U” de madera, con un amplificador que todos conocemos, *solo para una prueba de* *“FE”*
> Habia unos cuantos amigos de mi hijo que decían: Nosotros hemos visto etapas de potencia de 300W y un amplificador montado en una placa menor que un paquete de tabaco, apenas sin refrigeración era imposible (decían otra cosa pero es mejor no reproducirla) que ponga  en apuros un bafle de 450W tres vías con un 15”que tenia uno de ellos. Como se pueden imaginar me pique como si fuese un adolescente. Al no tener toroides adecuados puse dos con un ventilador muy rápido para refrigerarlos, se ponen a 115º en un ¡¡pis pas!! Y subiendo (se aprecia como han empezado a mondarse)  algo mejoro.
> A 4Ω no iba bien, pero a 8Ω de maravilla.
> La fuente 1000w con 27000uF por rama, con el amplificador conectado  en vacio 97+97v. Ósea mas de 550W a 8Ω.
> Soft  Start de encendido y protector de altavoces con tres reles por seguridad.
> Se lo llevaron para la prueba que no pude ver y le adverti a mi hijo que *el volumen lo manejase el dueño del bafle.*
> A las 2 horas volvió con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja, me dijo: el graves no lo han roto porque se han contenido en el ultimo instante,  pero el tweeter suena raro, ahora”* todos creyentes” *y preguntas de todo tipo…
> Saludos



Excelente trabajo quercus10!!! 

De qué valor son las resistencias de los zener? Se ven grandes!
Lo probaste desde un principio con +-97V?

Saludos...


----------



## Quercus

crazysound dijo:


> Excelente trabajo quercus10!!!
> 
> De qué valor son las resistencias de los zener? Se ven grandes!
> Lo probaste desde un principio con +-97V?
> 
> Saludos...


  Hola crazysound, muchas gracias, las resistencias son de 3k9/6W y aun así calientan.
  La primera vez que  lo probé, tenia la misma configuración que tiene ahora, sin ningún cambio, fue a 72 +72v.  *Me dejo claro… de lo que era capaz ese “enano”.* 
Tengo que confesar que hasta ese momento…. también era un poco escéptico… ahora soy creyente y *""adepto a  secta””…*
  Saludos


----------



## Zet@

Saludos!!!!!!!
 Viendo los increibles trabajos realizados, me animo a mostrar algunos de los mios que no son de lo mas increible...

 Primero un ampli de 4 canales de 150 w a 4Ω con Mosfet.
No quedo de lo mas bien, pero aun lo sigo usando para monitores para cuando hago de sonidistas. Suena muy bien.

Ampli4mosfet.JPG

Ahora un equipo que uso para pruebas en mi taller. 

Amplistkfin.JPG

Y alberga uno de estos bichos

Amplibicho.JPG

Placadbicho.JPG

 Es un ampli basado en la linea stk402-XXX, ya que en esta familia la mayoria de los ic`s son compatibles pin a pin, uso la misma pcb para cualquiera de ellos, dependiendo la potencia que necesite y variando la alimentacion de los mismos. Para el que uso en taller lleva un STK402-120 (max 120 w x 2) segun fabricante 80 w x 2 en 8Ω. En realidad sacude los parlantes bastante bien. En la pcb del bicho lleva un STK432-090 tambien compatible con la linea anterior, varia solo la distorsion y fabricante, eso creo. Y me a dejado anonadado Suena bastante bien para ser, segun datos de fabricante 50w x 2 a 8Ω.

Y por ultimo, una que me pidio un amigo.

Amplipamigo.JPG

Amplipamigo2.JPG

Este es un sistema 2.1, que contien 2 lm3836 para full rango (50 w a 4Ω, c/u) y un tda7294 (75 w a 4Ω) como refuerzo de graves. Nunca espere que con unas pequeñas cajas que le puso, de unos equipos de musica (2 aiwa y 1 sony), sonara tan bien. Se le desarma el kiosco al vecino, que por cierto tiene un kyosco.


----------



## osk_rin

zet@.

buenísimos tus trabajos , y lo mejor de todo, les das una buena utilidad


----------



## rash

Muy buenos amplificadores zet@..... 

Saludos


----------



## LAM

muy lindo todo Zet@ . una pregunta de acuerdo a tu experiencia con los stk y LM3886, cual de los dos te ha gustado mas en calidad de sonido, potencia y demas...
Saludos.


----------



## Electronec

Muy bueno Zet@, una pasada.....Enhorabuena.

Saludos y a disfrutarlo.


----------



## Zet@

Saludos!!!!

LAM...> Segun lo que he podido ver, corrijo, oir, porque el sonido no se puede percibir con los ojos... Ambos circuitos son interesantes de acuerdo a la aplicacion que le vayas a dar. 
Por mi parte con los LM y TDA he percibido que al trabajarlo moderadamente, no exijiendolos, el sonido que arrojan es bastante bueno, demasiaso, pero no es para animar una fiesta. eso en mayor medida se lo encargaria a los STK. No se porque, pero en un nivel de volumen superior a lo integrados mencionados con anterioridad, estos (los STK) mantienen por decirlo de una manera cuerpo, personalidad y presencia proporcionando la misma potencia sobre la misma carga a las que fueron expuestos lo IC's anteriores. Y ni mencionar cuando llevas a estos, los LM, TDA y STK a sus limites. La distorsion en los primeros dos se hace notar, en cambio con los stk en las mismas condiciones no.
Ej. 
TDA7294 a 4 ohm pico 100 w 10% distorsion. 
LM3886 a 4 ohm pico 100 w 10 % distorsion. A ambos le notas el cambio de sonido a estas alturas.
STK 402-090 en prueba a 4 Ohm 65 w, aprox 1 % distorsion. en 8 Ohm 90 w, aprox 10 % distorsion. Pero cuando comparas como se escucha este respecto del los otros dos cuando solo la pedis la mitad de la potencia total a este stk ya duplicaste la salida de los integrados manteniendo la calidad el sonido.

 Por ahora y en estas circunstacias me quedo con los stk. 
 Pero de poder y con circunstancias favorables prefiero etapas con transistores y mejor aun Audio clase D.

Desde luego es solo mi punto de escucha.


----------



## juliangp

Miren  mi nuevo ampli, se  basa en el de 400w de construya su videorockola, es la primera cosa electrónica que armo jaja, no es prolijo ni mas ni menos, pero hice lo que pude, espero que les guste:























Y aqui cuando me llegaron los componentes:






espero que les guste, saludos, y perdon si esta algo mal, es que soy muy novato, es mi primer amplificador!!


----------



## nicolas

Ahi te mando 2 esquemas, uno original y el otro modificado que es el que yo hice... y tambien el pcb con los componentes y todo...

fijate que el integradito tiene muchos reemplazos y tambien fijate y corrobora con el esquema que la resistencia 10 (R10) que estaba abajo del jack de auriculares esta cambiada de lugar con el puente de arriba... nada mas saludos y suerteeeeeeeeee


----------



## juliangp

Gracias antonio por darme un aliento, revise todo un monton de veces , probé continuidad entre pistas, etc etc, lo unico que noto raro es una diferencia de 100ohm de emisor a colector en un tip con respecto al otro, pero no creo que sea la causa de que se me quemen 2 resistencias , una de 56ohm y otra de 1kohm, la verdad es algo extraño jaja, juro que revisé 1000 veces el impreso y no encuentro un problema, saludos gente


----------



## SERGIOD

juliangp dijo:


> Miren  mi nuevo ampli, se  basa en el de 400w de construya su videorockola, es la primera cosa electrónica que armo jaja, no es prolijo ni mas ni menos, pero hice lo que pude, espero que les guste:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y aqui cuando me llegaron los componentes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> espero que les guste, saludos, y perdon si esta algo mal, es que soy muy novato, es mi primer amplificador!!



Realmente genial una pregunta cuanto fue el costo de los materiales
yo tengo quemada esa placa solo falta agujerearla y comprar los componentes solo que estoy algo ajustado con el dinero pero ya alguien se descuidara  y por ahí consigo money


----------



## pauljunior

joda  pero quedo fue rebacana esa placa


----------



## juliangp

Gracias che de todos modos aunque no se que es rebacana, saludos


----------



## LuigiDJ

juliangp dijo:


> Gracias che de todos modos aunque no se que es rebacana, saludos




Hola juliangp , significa que te quedo muy buena.

Mas info en : http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Español_barranquillero , para poder entender algunos de los modismos regionales usados por los compatriotas colombianos, especialmente mis coterraneos quilleros 

Saludos


----------



## juliangp

jaja, muchas gracias entonces!! gracias a colombia arme el amplificador asi que de 10! saludos


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

que buen ampli te felicito juliangp se ve que le pusiste empeño y dedicacion dime cuanto tardaste en armarlo?


----------



## boloyspe

hola atodos no me quedo atras, tambien me gusta armar amplificadores de potencia..... les contare, hace poco compre un gabinete con su fuente y los aluminios , las tarjetas de los amplificadores las habian aruinado  y me puse armar los amplicadores , los arme con transistores mosfet me quedaron con una buena potencia , al que se lo vendi dice que le monta 4 bocinas de 18 y trabaja de maravillas poco calientan los transistores      aqui subo imajenes como lo monte   saludos atodos


----------



## Naders150

Tienes un exelente transfrmador ecelentes disipadores, pienso yo que deberias hacer al mas bonito


----------



## boloyspe

mucho gusto naders, lo que pasa que el lugar de donde soy se me hace dificil conseguir placas es por eso la precentacion pero suena de pelos como dicen otros , cada amp lo hice con 6 mosfet


----------



## Nuyel

Hola, ¿se acuerdan de mi amplificador?, ya le puse los últimos componentes, luego corregiré el PCB con lo que le cambié, tenia duda con el disipador, también tengo este otro pero no se si sea mejor (les recuerdo que el trafo es de 12+12@2A, el dibujo tiene las cotas en mm), también ya corté la madera y estoy diseñando la chapa donde se metería el circuito, luego le tomo la foto cuando este todo armado.


----------



## crazysound

Zet@ dijo:


> Saludos!!!!!!!
> Viendo los increibles trabajos realizados, me animo a mostrar algunos de los mios que no son de lo mas increible...
> 
> Primero un ampli de 4 canales de 150 w a 4Ω con Mosfet.
> No quedo de lo mas bien, pero aun lo sigo usando para monitores para cuando hago de sonidistas. Suena muy bien.
> 
> Hola Zet@, que ampli es el de 150W??
> 
> Saludos..


----------



## Pepin1249

Saludos a todos.
Me encantó ver sus trabajos, si me lo permiten les presento alguna de mis réplicas, como podrán observar son amplis valvuleros. Con una breve descripción del proceso de construcción

http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/ea6fg/Ampli.htm

http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/ea6fg/GuitarAmp.htm

http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/ea6fg/Champ.html


----------



## JBE

Nuyel dijo:


> Hola, ¿se acuerdan de mi amplificador?, ya le puse los últimos componentes, luego corregiré el PCB con lo que le cambié, tenia duda con el disipador, también tengo este otro pero no se si sea mejor (les recuerdo que el trafo es de 12+12@2A, el dibujo tiene las cotas en mm), también ya corté la madera y estoy diseñando la chapa donde se metería el circuito, luego le tomo la foto cuando este todo armado.



WOW! Muy lindo ampli. Que tal suena? Potencia? Podrías compartir el circuito???

Saludos!


----------



## Nuyel

Pues es para guitarra eléctrica, suena bien según yo, me gusta como satura con un tono suave gracias a los JFET (pero la ganancia no es nada pequeña ), el circuito aún no se si es el mejor, lo voy a poner como proyecto para mi clase de electrónica pero llevo como año y medio trabajando en esta cosa. Esta cosita da como 15W musicales en 8Ω y 30W a 4Ω (que quede claro que esos cálculos son con P=V²/R medidos con el voltímetro en el parlante), cuando termine todo (ya que debo entregar un documento con explicación, cálculos, diagramas, planos, esquemas y todo lo demás al maestro) lo publico, seria a finales del próximo mes.


----------



## santiagovargas

oye Nuyel con que programas haces los diseños?? te quedaron bacanos


----------



## Nuyel

El del amplificador después de hacer el diagrama en multisim lo pasé al ultiboard y tardé como una semana moviendo componentes manualmente hasta que entrara todo (incluyendo espacio para sujetar el trafo) en esa placa de 10x20, el dibujo del disipador junto con la chapa los hice en Autodesk Inventor, como estudio ingeniería electromecánica uso ese programa para mis diseños mecánicos, la chapa se hace especificando dobleces y al final el programa puede desdoblarla haciendo todos los cálculos para cortar la lamina.


----------



## mark7612

Nuyel dijo:


> Hola, ¿se acuerdan de mi amplificador?, ya le puse los últimos componentes, luego corregiré el PCB con lo que le cambié, tenia duda con el disipador, también tengo este otro pero no se si sea mejor (les recuerdo que el trafo es de 12+12@2A, el dibujo tiene las cotas en mm), también ya corté la madera y estoy diseñando la chapa donde se metería el circuito, luego le tomo la foto cuando este todo armado.


Amigo que Programa has usado para diseñar tu CASE (caja)? podrias pasarme estare agradecido.


----------



## Nuyel

mark7612 dijo:


> Amigo que Programa has usado para diseñar tu CASE (caja)? podrias pasarme estare agradecido.


Ya lo respondí, es el Autodesk Inventor Pro 2012, lo descargué directo de la pagina de Autodesk, lo tengo registrado legalmente con licencia de estudiante (estudio Ing. Electromecánica así que me registré y ellos me dieron el número de serie para activarlo), como tú lo consigas es tu problema.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Nuyel dijo:


> Hola, ¿se acuerdan de mi amplificador?...



No recuerdo haberlo visto antes, pero se ve bueno.

¿porque tiene tantos potenciometros?

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Nuyel

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> No recuerdo haberlo visto antes, pero se ve bueno.
> 
> ¿porque tiene tantos potenciometros?
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



Pues esta en la _pagina 131_, en ese entonces faltaban 6 de los electroliticos de filtrado y varios cerámicos de bypass.
Es para guitarra eléctrica y son de ganancia, bajos, medios, altos, presencia y volumen, lo básico pero necesario para tener buena versatilidad


----------



## cmontoya

Hola amigos……….
Después de mucho trabajo por fin ya tengo trabajando la Spain 1500 con 3 pnp y 3 npn, cave notar que tiene unos bajos excelente y estoy en proceso de armar el otro canal   para tener el ampli estéreo por cierto próximamente hago el gabinete  y lo termino
Saludos


----------



## mcou

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola amigos……….
> Después de mucho trabajo por fin ya tengo trabajando la Spain 1500 con 3 pnp y 3 npn, cave notar que tiene unos bajos excelente y estoy en proceso de armar el otro canal   para tener el ampli estéreo por cierto próximamente hago el gabinete  y lo termino
> Saludos



la verdad que te quedo super bien yo también lo hice y lo tengo funcionando con 92+- y suena bar varo felicidades
SALUDOS


----------



## crazysound

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola amigos……….
> Después de mucho trabajo por fin ya tengo trabajando la Spain 1500 con 3 pnp y 3 npn, cave notar que tiene unos bajos excelente y estoy en proceso de armar el otro canal   para tener el ampli estéreo por cierto próximamente hago el gabinete  y lo termino
> Saludos


Hola cmontoya, con qué tensión la estás probando? No calientan los TIP's?

Saludos...


----------



## SERGIOD

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola amigos……….
> Después de mucho trabajo por fin ya tengo trabajando la Spain 1500 con 3 pnp y 3 npn, cave notar que tiene unos bajos excelente y estoy en proceso de armar el otro canal   para tener el ampli estéreo por cierto próximamente hago el gabinete  y lo termino
> Saludos



es este el spain:
dijo Ivan Junior:*en la pagina 29-post 565*
si para eso es el led 

spain 1500 moonwalker... las fotos son de mi amplificador 40 transistores, dos canales de 16 para 6 bajos, un canal de 8 para dos medios  saludos
Ver el archivo adjunto 68379
Ver el archivo adjunto 68380
Ver el archivo adjunto 68381
Ver el archivo adjunto 68397

*PD: Ya releí y por lo que veo no esta en este hilo ni no en otro tema*


----------



## cmontoya

crazysound dijo:


> Hola cmontoya, con qué tensión la estás probando? No calientan los TIP's?
> 
> Saludos...



Hola
Pues lo tengo trabajando  con 70-0-70 DC  y todos los mje los remplace por tip´s  y en verdad funciona bien, pero  en cuanto al calentamiento de los tip´s  los dos últimos tips que reemplazan  15033 y el otro si se calientan  bastante  pero a un así sin disipador no se dañan  próximamente le voy a añadir  disipadores por seguridad.





SERGIOD dijo:


> es este el spain:
> dijo Ivan Junior:*en la pagina 29-post 565*
> si para eso es el led
> 
> spain 1500 moonwalker... las fotos son de mi amplificador 40 transistores, dos canales de 16 para 6 bajos, un canal de 8 para dos medios  saludos
> Ver el archivo adjunto 68379
> Ver el archivo adjunto 68380
> Ver el archivo adjunto 68381
> Ver el archivo adjunto 68397
> 
> *PD: Ya releí y por lo que veo no esta en este hilo ni no en otro tema*



A que se refiere??


----------



## crazysound

Esos tip's también pueden ir junto a los tr de potencia..


----------



## cmontoya

crazysound dijo:


> Esos tip's también pueden ir junto a los tr de potencia..



Si te refieres  a los transistores como por ejemplo el amplificador MTE de óscar  que no están incluidos en la pcb si no que toca anexarlos por fuera  y de hay se añaden los otros transistores  pues para mi concepto hacer lo  con la spain si se puede  pero toca tener  mucho cuidado pero que se puede se puede
Saludos.


----------



## lvilchez

Buenas tardes soy nuevo en este foro y no soy muy bueno en la electronica pero necesito un gran favor tengo un amplificador para auto de 1000 vatios y ya no lo tengo en uso pero quisiera saber si lo puedo convertir en un amplificador casero la caja la puedo modificar pero me gustaria saber si puedo conectar mi pc o un sistema de sonido casero esto es para poder tenerla para las fiestas de la casa que me dicen me ayudan a hacer el cambio ya tengo el regulador de voltaje pero me haria falta hacer la tarjeta para modificar la señal de dc a ac


----------



## tatajara

Hola gente como anda?
Hoy les traigo unas fotos de un proyecto que voy a empezar y espero terminarlo con todos los chiches jeje va tomando color de a poco 
Gracias a diego Germán por el pcb del ampli, que es el clase D de  200W 
Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

lvilchez dijo:


> Buenas tardes soy nuevo en este foro y no soy muy bueno en la electronica pero necesito un gran favor tengo un amplificador para auto de 1000 vatios y ya no lo tengo en uso pero quisiera saber si lo puedo convertir en un amplificador casero la caja la puedo modificar pero me gustaria saber si puedo conectar mi pc o un sistema de sonido casero esto es para poder tenerla para las fiestas de la casa que me dicen me ayudan a hacer el cambio ya tengo el regulador de voltaje pero me haria falta hacer la tarjeta para modificar la señal de dc a ac



Hola. No necesitas nada entre el PC y el amplificador. 
Solo tienes que alimentarlo con una muy buena fuente o una bateria y un cargador para flote asi mantiene la carga. 

saludos y suerte

juan jose


----------



## lvilchez

Yo se que en el caso del pc al amplificador no tenga problemas pero en el caso de la alimentacion del amplificador no me di a enterder lo que quiero es sacarla de su mueble original y colocarla en uno fabricado para poder llegar y conectarlo directo a la corriente de 110


----------



## djwash

lvilchez dijo:


> Yo se que en el caso del pc al amplificador no tenga problemas pero en el caso de la alimentacion del amplificador no me di a enterder lo que quiero es sacarla de su mueble original y colocarla en uno fabricado para poder llegar y conectarlo directo a la corriente de 110



Ya te dieron la respuesta, pero por lo visto no tienes los conocimientos necesarios para llevar a cabo la tarea, y no sabes como funcionan estas potencias.

Debes conseguir una fuente capaz de suministrar la tensión y corriente de una bateria de auto, serian 12V/14V y 70A mas o menos pasa simular las condiciones normales de funcionamiento, esto puede ser un transformador lineal (convencional) con sus rectificadores y capacitores, o SMPS, seria una fuente switching como por ejemplo una fuente de PC (o varias).

Estas potencias tienen dentro una seccion del circuito que se encarga de elevar la tension (12V) hasta lo necesario para alimentar la etapa de amplificacion, normalmente es una tension simetrica, como por ejemplo +-35VDC.

Puedes llegar a eliminar dicha sección (SMPS) y en su lugar colocar un transformador convencional que entregue la misma tension y corriente que proporcionaba la SMPS, esto es facil decirlo pero en algunos modelos no se puede llevar a cabo tan facilmente.

Informate primero, lo que quieres hacer no es tan complicado, peor requiere un minimo de conocimientos...

Hay otro tema que habla de eso:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/alimento-amplificador-auto-corriente-casera-1078/


----------



## cejas99

Hola a todos, les traigo por fin mi Sistema de Audio Hi Fi terminado, tarde mucho pero los resultados son incomparables para mí. Les dejo algunas fotos
Gracias nuevamente a:
Mariano (mnicolau)
Eduardo (ezavalla)
Juanfilas
Pueden ver todas las fotos del proyecto aqui :
Mauricio RamÃrez's Library Slideshow


----------



## crazysound

Muy bueno....!!!!!!!!!

Donde se consiguen esos gabinetes y esas perillas?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cyverlarva

Muy pero muy lindo, excelente proyecto, y perfecta terminacion. Felicitaciones, no solo por el tremendo laburo, sino por el buen gusto, y la dedicacion a los detalles.
Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

de momento el diagrama como el proceso de fabricación lo estoy escribiendo y editando, pero el trabajo lo termine satisfactoriamente me falta conseguir un buen gabinete como una buena caja acústica dado que los 40Watts son reales y la entrada de señal con un TL082 es excelente


----------



## Quercus

cejas99 dijo:


> Hola a todos, les traigo por fin mi Sistema de Audio Hi Fi terminado...


  Muy bueno. Un trabajo para alguien paciente y constante, en alcanzar lo que se propone.
Que envidia de frentes, yo no consigo aluminio en trozos de mas de 1,5mm de grueso, tengo que comprar una plancha de 2x1metros, que vale un riñon. Solucion pegar varias, no hay otra.

  Saludos


----------



## rash

Cejas ese equipo lo has realizado o es comprado:......
Que perfección, madre mía.....

Me quedé así 

 enhorabuena

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

Cejas: IMPRESIONANTE!!!!! Realmente te felicito por el trabajo que has realizado, tanto la parte electrónica como los bafles.

Saludos!


----------



## osk_rin

SSTC dijo:


> de momento el diagrama como el proceso de fabricación lo estoy escribiendo y editando, pero el trabajo lo termine satisfactoriamente me falta conseguir un buen gabinete como una buena caja acústica dado que los 40Watts son reales y la entrada de señal con un TL082 es excelente
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 72841



ese ampplificador le ha quedado muy bien 
es parecido al sinclairz30 a simple vista 
los diodos de la fuente no son algo pequeños? parecen ser de 1amp, el diagrama y/o pcb siempre sera bienvenido 

saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

osk_rin dijo:


> ese ampplificador le ha quedado muy bien
> es parecido al sinclairz30 a simple vista
> los diodos de la fuente no son algo pequeños? parecen ser de 1amp, el diagrama y/o pcb siempre sera bienvenido
> 
> saludos.



Si son todos diodos 1N4007 es el amplificador mas económico que arme los de la fuente como los de alimentación, PCB vas a tener que esperar porque no tengo impresora y no soy de usar eso programa que tienen ustedes lo hago como me enseñaron en la vieja escuela. 

saludos y gracias después subo el diagrama a ver quien lo puede armar la calidad es increíble en para un parlante de 15" y la marca le erraste lejos


----------



## el-rey-julien

lindo te quedo SSTC ,¡¡¡¡ buen disipador ¡¡¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el-rey-julien dijo:


> lindo te quedo SSTC ,¡¡¡¡ buen disipador ¡¡¡



No me vas a creer pero es el disipador de una micro procesador de una pentium 3 

¿Señor rebusqueti?...   ¡ah si si presente!


----------



## el-rey-julien

y hasta tiene el lugar para el cooler ¡¡¡¡ fantástico gato amariyo ,ya te estoy copiando para mi/s ampli


----------



## rascueso

hola amigos... miren la terminación de este ampli para auriculares. ami me guto mucho. saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

interesante *rascueso* por lo que veo hizo el circuito aéreo y después lo hizo un cuerpo solido con resina trasparente genial si lo haces descartable eso si te resiste todos los golpe no apto para cambiar fusibles ja ja ja esta muy bueno el terminado eso es incuestionable


----------



## rascueso

SSTC otro buen detalle es probarlo antes de meterlo en la resina porque sino...... es pa cortarse los huev... saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

si pero no es que lo metes en resina sino que como la resina se compra en una botella (es un liquido) y lo haces (la mezcla) en otra botella con el acelerador te queda como un gel fino (no tan espeso) no es necesario sumergirlo sino que armas un molde y colocas el circuito y le vertis el liquido te queda de la forma que quieras por eso le quedo parejo y prolijo


----------



## cejas99

matias_2008 dijo:
			
		

> hola muy buen trabajo, me podrías pasar el modelo de subwoofer que usaste y plano can las medidas para armar su caja



Aqui:_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/fotos-bafles-hechos-casa-6031/index73.html#post532878_ te explico que fue lo que use, para el subwoofer va a estar complicado pasarte las medidas, pues este cálculo es único ya que lleva la LT y no te servirían las mismas dimensiones, use una caja sellada de 50 Lts, pero aplicando los cálculos para la LT.


----------



## Holas

Te hago 1 consulta , podrías pasar el esquemático , y el pcb del pre-amplificador


----------



## osk_rin

Holas dijo:


> Te hago 1 consulta , podrìas pasar el esquemàtico , y el pcb del preamplificador


 Holas.

estoy casi seguro que el pre amp que armo el compañero cejas es un proyecto de esp y no creo que pueda compartir ese pcb puesto que no esta permitido en el foro, si no me equivoco te mando el link de el proyecto, parece que es el que armo cejas pero sin el balance:

http://sound.whsites.net/project97.htm


----------



## SERGIOD

Hola a todos, les traigo por fin mi Sistema de Audio Hi Fi terminado, tarde mucho pero los resultados son incomparables para mí. Les dejo algunas fotos
Gracias nuevamente a:
Mariano (mnicolau)
Eduardo (ezavalla)
Juanfilas
Pueden ver todas las fotos del proyecto aqui :
http://s1022.photobucket.com/albums/...view=slideshow
http://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af346/cejas_99/2006.jpg
*
 Hola cejas99*-Podrias hacer un diagrama de bloques de tu proyecto :buenpost: y poniendo el nombre de cada circuito y seria genial que pongues el enlace de donde lo sacaste a simple vista pararece que todo es del foro pero nose ha ciencia cierta que circuito especificamente se trata; realmente impresionante tu trabajo, no se si rompiendome la cabeza podria igualar tu trabajo ja ja:cabezon::cabezon:


----------



## Don Plaquetin

esos Hosting son un tema hno: no veo la fotos???


----------



## tinchorojo89

Hola SERGIOD, yo sabia que habia visto lo que preguntas, fijate aca que es el post original mensaje 1457, estan los enlaces de todos los circuitos: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/fotos-bafles-hechos-casa-6031/index73.html

Saludos, Martin.


----------



## juliangp

Hola, ya subi previamente fotos de mi amplificador, pero le puse disipador y cambio completamente, perdonen por el pegamento que use, hace que quede desprolijo, pero espero que les guste saludos gente (lo alimento con un trafo 40+40 2 amperes que por el parlante que tiene sobra y utilizo un canal solo)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cansi22 dijo:
			
		

> Me encanta el fusible de la ultima foto jajjaajaajjaajajajjaaj



  
No me gustaría ver una falla en ese amplificador... por que con ese "fusible" van a saltar hasta las protecciones de Yaciretá


----------



## cmontoya

Me imagino que ese fusible hace parte del montaje antiguo del transformador ya que parece que es de un equipo sony o me equivoco????
Pero lo bueno de estos transformadores sony es que no hacen nada de ruido  y son muy bueno 
Me surge la duda por que tanto uso de la silicona ??? cumple alguna funcion por que al momento de reparacion es una molestia y mas el olor a silicona quemada
Saludos


----------



## juliangp

Mira te explico el transformador es de un equipo de musica Aiwa del 95 mas o menos (nsx 999), tiene un voltaje de salida de 40+40 y otros devanados de 15+15 y 6v, antes alimentaba un stk 4221 ii jaja, los "fusibles" les puse esos porque sin querer hice corto con todas las salidas del trafo y los otro se cortaron, entonces agarre lo primero que tenia a mano y se me ocurrieron las puntas de atornillador jaja, no creo que con siga sacarle todo el provecho al amplificador ya que necesita 8 amperes para funcionar bien y ese transformador solo da unos 1.60 amperes (es voluminoso por los devanados y ademas tiene un selector de voltaje de entrada (110/120/220) la silicona se la puse porque ahora lo uso mucho asi y para que no se desprendan cables y eso se la puse jaja, saludos, suerte.


----------



## DOSMETROS

juliangp dijo:


> Hola, ya subi previamente fotos de mi amplificador, pero le puse disipador y cambio completamente, perdonen por el pegamento que use, hace que quede desprolijo, pero espero que les guste saludos gente (lo alimento con un trafo 40+40 2 amperes que por el parlante que tiene sobra y utilizo un canal solo)


 
Muy monono tu amplificador .

Yo no pondría los drivers en el mismo disipador , si no calientan no se les pone , si calientan se les pone individuales. Chapitas dobladas en U de 5x5 cm.

Si calentás un transistor , conduce más y también van a conducir más los de salida , se embalan , es justamente el problema de los dárlington en la misma cápsula , no existe ese problema con el darlington por separado.

Los que si deben ir al disipador son "los del Bias" (multiplicador VBE) .

Saludos !


----------



## juliangp

Gracias DOSMETROS!! tenes razon con los transistores drivers, pero se re calentaban individuales y con diferente temperatura, entonces lo que hice fue ponerlos ahi y no se calientan nada, entiendo que en cuanto mas calor mas ganancia (creo) hay, pero por eso les pongo un cooler de cada lado, aah y no tiene transistores de bias, sino que es bias pasiva o como se diga controlada por caida de tension en los diodos, aunque todavia no entiendo mucho el concepto de bias jaja. Se puede llegar a quemar asi de esta forma? saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

juliangp dijo:


> Se puede llegar a quemar asi de esta forma?


 
No mientras mantangas el disipador tibio.

Los díodos del bias *SI* tienen que estar en contacto térmico con el disipador , no contacto eléctrico


----------



## juliangp

JBE dijo:
			
		

> Wow! Te quedó Genial!! Valio la pena el esfuerzo! Felicidades y a disfrutar!
> Me alegro de ver que al final de todo Sirvió!
> 
> Saludos!



Gracias amigo, hace rato que no entraba aca, jaja, la verdad que valio la pena, aunque, me quedo bastante feo de aspecto pero no importa jaja.

ADOSMETROS, gracias por eso,


----------



## JBE

juliangp dijo:


> Gracias amigo, hace rato que no entraba aca, jaja, la verdad que valio la pena, aunque, me quedo bastante feo de aspecto pero no importa jaja.



Jajaja, naa esta muy prolijo, y eso Que Es el ¡Primero que armas!. Yo en mi primer amplificador le tuve que cambiar un monton de veces los transistores ya que las pistas de la plaqueta estaban tan mal hechas que se cortocircuitaban.

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No mientras mantangas el disipador tibio.
> 
> Los díodos del bias *SI* tienen que estar en contacto térmico con el disipador , no contacto eléctrico



son los tres diodos en serie ,(afirmacion ,no es pregunta)
este es una placa igual de un ampli que estoy armando






ya esta probada y funcionando,me falta el pre y gabinete ,,el protector de parlante ,,,








y esta es la parte de atrás de la placa


----------



## juliangp

Yo tambien tuve que cambiarle algunas resistencias porque habia unas pistas en corto jaja, muy bueno rey julien, galvanizaste la placa? saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

si la galbanize,
juliangp algo esta mal,porque los driver no calientan nada,por lo menos en los que yo arme siempre los deje asi tal cual esta en la foto y 0 problemas ,lo que si calientan son los 4 diodos de 6 amper,pero a plena potencia,en los otros amplis que arme les puse un cooler soplando los diodos
PD:
    esos tres diodos del bias(tres por canal,son 6 en total) si los uno termicamente con los tr de salida,pero eso lo ago a lo ultimo,cuando el ampli ya esta en su gabinete


----------



## boloyspe

de tanto practicar  y probar ...de hacer muchas pruebas e hecho este amplificador con mosfet.... tiene muy buena potencia


----------



## ranaway

boloyspe dijo:


> de tanto practicar  y probar ...de hacer muchas pruebas e hecho este amplificador con mosfet.... tiene muy buena potencia



Parece una especie de Turco MosFet, contanos de donde lo sacaste? Suena bien?

Buen aporte.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

boloyspe dijo:


> de tanto practicar y probar ...de hacer muchas pruebas e hecho este amplificador con mosfet.... tiene muy buena potencia


 
Como le reformaste la polarización del bias ? porque el plano es de BJT


----------



## boloyspe

hola de nuevo a todos los que les interesan estos temas tan lindos como es AMPLIFICADORES HECHOS EN CASA,dosmetros sobre tu pregunta del bias,bueno con tres diodos 1n4007 conectados en series ,y suena con alta potencia sobre 4omio, este amp  es  stereo


----------



## cmontoya

Hola amigos
Ya termine mi amplificador Spain 1500 estéreo y funciona muy bien y con muy buenos bajos
Saludos


----------



## YIROSHI

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola amigos
> Ya termine mi amplificador Spain 1500 estéreo y funciona muy bien y con muy buenos bajos
> Saludos




Compañero cmontoya te ha quedado una maravilla la Spain excelente trabajo muy bueno el terminado del gabinete tipo consola con paño Americano, me gusto ese Trafo que lo disfrutes y lo inaugures en un buen fiesto, las cabinas te quedaron muy bacanas como se dice, gracias por el aporte compañero

Saludos Yº_ºIRO





boloyspe dijo:


> hola de nuevo a todos los que les interesan estos temas tan lindos como es AMPLIFICADORES HECHOS EN CASA,dosmetros sobre tu pregunta del bias,bueno con tres diodos 1n4007 conectados en series ,y suena con alta potencia sobre 4omio, este amp  es  stereo



Excelente Ampli Compañero  buena la distribucion en placa Universal, gracias por el aporte

Saludos


----------



## Neodymio

No saqué fotos, pero tengo video. Es un mini equipo de música con un TDA2003
(aprovecho y de paso meto propaganda a mi pregunta de la falla que puse en la descripción del video en youtube, está en otra parte del foro )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=aufvC4EFdj8


----------



## mcou

este es mi mas reciente proyecto


----------



## zopilote

Prueba con un parlante de mas vatiaje, puede ser que ya sancochaste el que tenias.


----------



## mcou

es un driver QSC USA1300 con 8 transistores 4 2sc5200 y 4 2sa1943 la estoy alimentando con 88+ 0 88-

y 4 filtros de 4700uf


----------



## osk_rin

magnetismo..

disco duro..

peligro.


----------



## djwash

Yes, me agrada lo que es el mundo del hard de pc, por eso no puedo dejar de mencionarte que me parece muy mala idea poner un amplificador de semejante tamaño dentro de un gabinete de pc con una mother funcionando.

El campo magnetico que se escapa (porque algo se escapa) afectara con el tiempo a la placa madre y mas a los discos duros, memorias, etc.

Por seguridad no deberias poner dentro de un pc un ampli mas grande que un TDA2005, o algo mas grande con su propia fuente, si tienes un gabinete con suficiente espacio claro está, y es mas, te diría que nada de ampli en el mismo gabinete que el PC, es calor que afecta las temperaturas de la PC.

Es uno de los montajes mas descabellados que he visto, te felicito por lograrlo, en algun momento tuve esa idea pero la descarte completamente cuando me compre mi primer PC, lo caro que me salio me llevo a cuidarlo mas que al viejo computador...

Saludos.



Edit: Esa mother tiene cara de Biostar, con mas razon debes cuidarla de las temperaturas altas y otras cosas raras...


----------



## Helminto G.

tambien veo mal lo de temperaturas, sobretodo que de buenas a primeras no veo un flujo claro del aire


----------



## Tacatomon

Flujo magnético, ruido hum, lo que sea se arregla. Lo que SI no se puede arreglar tan fácilmente es que necesitas *Flujo masivo* de aire, ahora que tienes un amplificador de semejante potencia ahí dentro.





Jajajaja, No sería nada descabellado recomendarte un Cooler Master HAF 922 o HAF-X. No te costaría nada modificarlo, pero quizás sí adquirirlo!


----------



## chacarock

momento, estA EN USO ESE GABINETE? yo pense que usó el gaibnete para el aampli. 
pero bueno aver que nos comenta el compañero.


----------



## djwash

Cuando enchufas un trafo de esos se crea o se escapa algo de campo magnetico, probar poniendo un destornillador o algo metalico sobre el trafo al momento de enchufarlo, con un softstart o algo asi mejoraria pero me sigue pareciendo mala idea...


----------



## SERGIOD

Te recomiendo que fabriques o compres otro gabinete para tu amplificador si no vas a perder el doble tanto el amplificador como toda la cpu $$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Nuyel

Si yo tuve la mayor precaución posible al hacer el PCB de mi ampli de guitarra para evitar zumbidos y tu pones una gran fuente de EMI dentro de un ordenador (Ó.Ò') esta bien que quieras ahorrar espacio, pero esto no se ni como definirlo, solo saca lo de ahí.


----------



## mcou

chacarock dijo:


> momento, estA EN USO ESE GABINETE? yo pense que usó el gaibnete para el aampli.
> pero bueno aver que nos comenta el compañero.



si hermano esta en uso total la tengo con 2 super pro de 10"


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

MCOU deviste consultar aqui en el foro antes de hacerle esa cirugia a tu  CPU. Es mas si no fuera peligroso para el cpu seria fantastico escuchar  musica a todo dar la gente diria "que cpu tan bravo" jejeje lastima que  a la larga te dañara la targeta madre


----------



## electromecanico

como se deben escuchar los efectos de windows, ese cuando haces algo mal o no encuentra un archivo !!!!!


----------



## chacarock

bueno, igual pienso que alguien tenia que animarse y probar, cuando colon salio a los mares todos le digeron, te vas a cer salamin, y el se mando igual, asi que yo lo apoyo, si se quema la compu se compra otra y queda la experiencia,

saludos


----------



## ranaway

Yo creo que encerrando el trafo con chapa (jaula de faraday) por ahi se solucionarian los problemas electromagneticos, es cuestion de probar.

Saludos!


----------



## djwash

Lo hubiera hecho en un gabinete mas grande, el ampli ahi esta invadiendo el espacio personal del mother, en secciones bien separadas, aisladas entre si, estaría mejor, por lo visto este chico ni leyó lo que le escribimos, no me queda mas que desearle suerte...


----------



## patriciodj

electromecanico dijo:


> como se deben escuchar los efectos de windows, ese cuando haces algo mal o no encuentra un archivo !!!!!



y ni imaginar si ves alguna pagina para mayores jaja se entera toda la ciudad. ablando enserio no me parece buena idea poner terrible trafo dentro de un pc, muchos ingenieros pensaron en hacer el menor campo magnético al diseñar las pc


----------



## djwash

Que triste seria que el ampli introdujera alguna oscilación en la placa de sonido de la pc, la cual enviaría dicha oscilación al ampli, el cual se sentiria incomodo con eso y podría volar en pedazos, dichos pedazos (metales conductores) podrían hacer cortocircuito en los pines 35 y 36 del chip IT8712F-S, los cuales sirven para algo que solo el que lo diseño y MacGyver saben bien, lo cual ocasionaría una falla catastrófica la cual se llevará valla a saber cuantos componentes y ocasionar una lista interminable de fallas, o simplemente dejar el equipo muerto, claro, en el peor de los casos...


----------



## juliangp

Este chabon es un suicida, ajajaj, es inexplicable la cantidad de calor que largan esos transistores mas la fuente mas la pc, y el enorme ruido electromagnético que hay allí!


----------



## Helminto G.

no me parece mala la idea de poner un ampli dentro del pc, pero un tda o algo de proporciones razonables, tremendo ampli, es igual a tremendo calor, mas alla de el asunto electromagnetico y demas no me parece nesesario tanto amplificador para una computadora


----------



## DOSMETROS

--------------------------------------------


----------



## hazard_1998

voy poniendo un preliminar, pues me salgo de la vaina de hacerselo escuchar a los demas.. es un placer escucharlo, cuando al fin termine de redactar el desarrollo del proyecto lo subiré


----------



## DOSMETROS

Woooooooow , esos transformadores llevan otro cálculo 

¡ Me gusta !


----------



## el-rey-julien

una belleza ese ampli a válvulas,los trasformadores los hiciste vos mismo?

PD:
   escribimos al mismo tiempo dosme
eso mismo por los cálculos preguntaba yo,del trafo


----------



## hazard_1998

el-rey-julien dijo:


> una belleza ese ampli a válvulas,los trasformadores los hiciste vos mismo?
> 
> PD:
> escribimos al mismo tiempo dosme
> eso mismo por los cálculos preguntaba yo,del trafo


si señor, el calculo y el diseño es mio, repito, estoy en proceso de redaccion del proyecto, con imagenes, calculo, algo de teoria y esquemas, tratando de documentar y explicar todo y cada paso, cuando lo termine (voy recien por la primer y segunda etapa) se lo mando a los moderadores para que lo compaginen dentro del foro.....





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Woooooooow , esos transformadores llevan otro cálculo
> 
> ¡ Me gusta !


gracias 2M! si, es bastante complejo el bobinado del trafo, tiene 4 devanados primarios y 5 secundarios, cada bobina! (recordá que son 2 bobinas en paralelo) por eso y por todas las etapas previas, de ensayo, correcciones, diseño del gabinete y acopio de materiales me llevó tanto tiempo hacer el equipo.. (lo empece hace mas de un año) con decirte que todavia falta terminarlo... hoy me llegaron los capacitores de mica/plata para la compenzacion de alta frec del lazo de realimentacion... ademas, estoy renegando con un falso contacto de uno de los atenuadores de entrada (llave rotativa de 24 posiciones) que hace algo de ruido cuando la giro... enfadado ahora, cuando lo uso junto con el reproductor de DVD, si no pones a sonar un tema, ni te enteras que esta prendido... CERO ruido termico... absolutamente nada de HUM... pones la oreja literalmente apoyada contra el tweeter o el woofer, y te crees que esta apagado.


----------



## el-rey-julien

buenísimo,espero y seguro lo esperan con ansias los muchachos amantes de los ampli a valvulares
si tenes material ,documentación que aportar,ponelo en mi post de valvulas  muchas gracias ¡¡¡¡
o sea documentación extra sobre valvulas,no el ampli


----------



## DOSMETROS

hazard_1998 dijo:


> si no pones a sonar un tema, ni te enteras que esta prendido... CERO ruido termico... absolutamente nada de HUM... pones la oreja literalmente apoyada contra el tweeter o el woofer, y te crees que esta apagado.


 
   

*****************************************************

Estoy trabajando en dos amplificadores , uno bien setentoso de 12 Vdc , 100 o 200 Watts con transformador de salida sobre núcleo de microondas  , barato y facil de hacer , no se aceptará critica alguna .  Me parece que le voy a agregar un nucleo de Flyback y bobinarlos pegados juntos , a ver si el hierro ordinario ese aprende algo de la ferrita .
Le estoy probando drivers inversores para no usar el otro transformador excitador. Creo que le quedará un TDA1519 (casi sin componentes adicionales) como excitador en puente y salidas Sziklai que no solo arrancan desde VBE 650 mV sino que además tiene más ganancia que el darlington convencional

El otro ya lo tengo , una belleza en puente real , o sea considerando el cuádruple de la potencia , doble por tensión y doble por corriente , 200 Watts sobre 4 Ohms a ± 25 Vcd  , la simulación (y es mi primera experiencia con ellos ya que siempre los armé reales) me da 0,055 de THD a 1 khz a 203 Watts .

Ambos solo en papel y simulador por ahora


----------



## hazard_1998

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *****************************************************
> 
> Estoy trabajando en dos amplificadores , uno bien setentoso de 12 Vdc , 100 o 200 Watts con transformador de salida sobre núcleo de microondas  , barato y facil de hacer , no se aceptará critica alguna .  Me parece que le voy a agregar un nucleo de Flyback y bobinarlos pegados juntos , a ver si el hierro ordinario ese aprende algo de la ferrita .


jajajjajajaj que HDP!! guarda con dejarlos pegados, a ver si se aparean mutuamente y engendran troloides...

suerte con tu proyecto! preguntonta, la etapa de salida, la vas a dejar con ganancia unitaria o le vas a dar ganancia >1?...


----------



## el-rey-julien

hazard_1998 dijo:


> jajajjajajaj que HDP!! guarda con dejarlos pegados, a ver si se aparean mutuamente y engendran troloides...
> 
> suerte con tu proyecto! preguntonta, la etapa de salida, la vas a dejar con ganancia unitaria o le vas a dar ganancia >1?...



toroides toroides


----------



## hazard_1998

el-rey-julien dijo:


> toroides toroides


estehhmmm sisi.. toroides....TOROIDES


----------



## DOSMETROS

hazard_1998 dijo:


> jajajjajajaj que HDP!! guarda con dejarlos pegados, a ver si se aparean mutuamente y engendran troloides...
> 
> suerte con tu proyecto! preguntonta, la etapa de salida, la vas a dejar con ganancia unitaria o le vas a dar ganancia >1?...


 
Te comento , empecé con esta idea :

Ver el archivo adjunto 71002

Los transistores de salida son 3 TIP36 en paralelo y un TIP41 en Sziklai de cada lado y con *2 Vpp en C1 obtengo 10 Vpp en el transformador*  , fuente de 12 V.

Pensé que iba a tener que agregar algún transistor para tironear la ganancia , pero aparentemente la ganancia implicita en ese par es más de lo que yo me imaginaba , así que en teoría así queda. 

El Q1 de entrada funciona bien , pero la salida invertida de colector me da una distorsión de un 10 % porque trabaja cargado  , debería agregarle dos transistores para aliviarlo y aumentar la ganancia pero prefiero no hacerlo. Entre los cachivaches tengo un TDA1519 , así que seguramente quede como en el primer diagrama en puente de excitador:






Para redondearte la cosa , no lo estoy haciendo para mi sino para que quede en el Foro , *un amplificador para auto o Public Adress que cualquiera pueda hacer , sin PWM de entre 100 y 200 Watts , con componentes ultra comunes , corrientes , baratos , reciclados , y todos los datos del transformador*.

El transformador lleva 4 bobinados idénticos en espiras pero no en calibre , que finalmente irán todos en serie como salida a inductor-autotrafo elevador. Hasta estoy tentado a probar con cable pvc 






Finalmente había pensado hacerle 6 bobinados primarios y otros 6 secundarios todos mas finos y trabajar cada transistor por separado para evitar las resistencias de emisor , ahí con cable ya no entra seguro 

Y lo del flyback pegado al otro nucleo es en serio  , me voy a divertir con los puristas 

Saludos che  y de nuevo te felicito por el amplificador


----------



## electromecanico

hazard_1998 dijo:


> voy poniendo un preliminar, pues me salgo de la vaina de hacerselo escuchar a los demas.. es un placer escucharlo, cuando al fin termine de redactar el desarrollo del proyecto lo subiré



si si si si hace rato que queria saber de trafos nucleo c o anillos como acomodaste las chapas son c convinadas con i o tiene entrehierro


----------



## hazard_1998

electromecanico dijo:


> si si si si hace rato que queria saber de trafos nucleo c o anillos como acomodaste las chapas son c convinadas con i o tiene entrehierro



jajaja. te acordas de esos post que tuvimos hace un par de años en el thread de amplis a valvulas? aca ta el engendro... no, estos son sin entre hierro, las chapas son simples EI cortadas por la mitad, y la chapa es de grano orientado, que segun supe de mi proveedor, fueron de desarme de viejos trafos de SEGBA (buenos aires arg.)

acá tenes el hilo que cree para ver el progreso de su construccion.


mañana si puedo subo mas fotos de como está ahora





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te comento , empecé con esta idea :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 71002
> 
> Los transistores de salida son 3 TIP36 en paralelo y un TIP41 en Sziklai de cada lado y con *2 Vpp en C1 obtengo 10 Vpp en el transformador*  , fuente de 12 V.
> 
> Pensé que iba a tener que agregar algún transistor para tironear la ganancia , pero aparentemente la ganancia implicita en ese par es más de lo que yo me imaginaba , así que en teoría así queda.
> 
> El Q1 de entrada funciona bien , pero la salida invertida de colector me da una distorsión de un 10 % porque trabaja cargado  , debería agregarle dos transistores para aliviarlo y aumentar la ganancia pero prefiero no hacerlo. Entre los cachivaches tengo un TDA1519 , así que seguramente quede como en el primer diagrama en puente de excitador:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Para redondearte la cosa , no lo estoy haciendo para mi sino para que quede en el Foro , *un amplificador para auto o Public Adress que cualquiera pueda hacer , sin PWM de entre 100 y 200 Watts , con componentes ultra comunes , corrientes , baratos , reciclados , y todos los datos del transformador*.
> 
> El transformador lleva 4 bobinados idénticos en espiras pero no en calibre , que finalmente irán todos en serie como salida a inductor-autotrafo elevador. Hasta estoy tentado a probar con cable pvc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finalmente había pensado hacerle 6 bobinados primarios y otros 6 secundarios todos mas finos y trabajar cada transistor por separado para evitar las resistencias de emisor , ahí con cable ya no entra seguro
> 
> Y lo del flyback pegado al otro nucleo es en serio  , me voy a divertir con los puristas
> 
> Saludos che  y de nuevo te felicito por el amplificador


pregunto, y que queres lograr con un nucleo laminado en conjunto con un nucleo sinterizado?

se me habren dos incognitas, la primera es como corno vas a hacer para enebrar un nucleo de ferrite dentro de semejante carrete lleno de laminacion, la segunda, que joraca hará...

por otro lado te comento que no es recomendable que bobines con cable, no por la resistencia electrica en si, y mas alla de la capacidad de disipasion del bobinado, el tema es que, agregas mucho espacio al pepe entre espiras, causando, primero, perdida de la ventana, y segundo, aumentando el flujo disperso (no mucho, pero aumenta) la idea es que cuanto mayor sea la longitud del nucleo cubierta por el bobinado, menor flujo disperso, ademas de aprobechar mejor el area de bobinado


----------



## electromecanico

hazard_1998 dijo:


> jajaja. te acordas de esos post que tuvimos hace un par de años en el thread de amplis a valvulas? aca ta el engendro... no, estos son sin entre hierro, las chapas son simples EI cortadas por la mitad, y la chapa es de grano orientado, que segun supe de mi proveedor, fueron de desarme de viejos trafos de SEGBA (buenos aires arg.)


 si es verdad aprendi vastante de ustedes, ahora hace rato que no entraba, y hace mas que no toco nada de mis valvulas, que bueno que conseguiste grano orientado no es comun por que lo que hay la mayoria es tan soldadas las laminas y es imposible desarmar, hablan milagros de los nucleos "o" veremos 



> por otro lado te comento que no es recomendable que bobines con cable, no por la resistencia electrica en si, y mas alla de la capacidad de disipasion del bobinado, el tema es que, agregas mucho espacio al pepe entre espiras, causando, primero, perdida de la ventana, y segundo, aumentando el flujo disperso (no mucho, pero aumenta) la idea es que cuanto mayor sea la longitud del nucleo cubierta por el bobinado, menor flujo disperso, ademas de aprobechar mejor el area de bobinado


no me puedo acordar pero hay una pagina que hablan maravillas de los tras bovinados con cable pero me parece que para alta frecuencia??


----------



## DOSMETROS

hazard_1998 dijo:


> se me habren dos incognitas, la primera es como corno vas a hacer para enebrar un nucleo de ferrite dentro de semejante carrete lleno de laminacion, la segunda, que joraca hará...
> 
> por otro lado te comento que no es recomendable que bobines con cable, no por la resistencia electrica en si, y mas alla de la capacidad de disipasion del bobinado, el tema es que, agregas mucho espacio al pepe entre espiras, causando, primero, perdida de la ventana, y segundo, aumentando el flujo disperso (no mucho, pero aumenta) la idea es que cuanto mayor sea la longitud del nucleo cubierta por el bobinado, menor flujo disperso, ademas de aprobechar mejor el area de bobinado


 

El tema de bobinarlo con cable es solo para los que dispongan de poca herramienta , que solo cortarán-desarmarán los bobinados existentes , colocarán alguna protección de cartón-prespan y rebobinarán sin desoldar el núcleo , además de todas las otras , la principal desventaja es que a menos espiras (manteniendo la relación primario secundario) habrá menos graves.

La locura del núcleo del flyback pegado al costado del EI y bobinados luego juntos , comienza como una broma , lo que a uno le falta al otro le sobra y tenía ganas de entretenerme un rato leyendo disquisiciones futuras 

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *La locura del núcleo del flyback pegado al costado *del EI y bobinados luego juntos , comienza como una broma , lo que a uno le falta al otro le sobra y tenía ganas de entretenerme un rato leyendo disquisiciones futuras
> 
> Saludos !



y si agregamos una matriz de anguilas eléctricas¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
jajaja buena idea,hay que aprovechar los recursos 

saludos¡¡ de su majestad


----------



## Nuyel

Casi acabo esta cosa





Solo me falta poner las gomas de abajo, la chapa y una manija (la tienda no tenia), esta semana debo acabarlo.


----------



## hazard_1998

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El tema de bobinarlo con cable es solo para los que dispongan de poca herramienta , que solo cortarán-desarmarán los bobinados existentes , colocarán alguna protección de cartón-prespan y rebobinarán sin desoldar el núcleo , además de todas las otras , la principal desventaja es que a menos espiras (manteniendo la relación primario secundario) habrá menos graves.
> 
> La locura del núcleo del flyback pegado al costado del EI y bobinados luego juntos , comienza como una broma , lo que a uno le falta al otro le sobra y tenía ganas de entretenerme un rato leyendo disquisiciones futuras
> 
> Saludos !



2M, si bien la laminacion que se usa en nucleos de trafos de microondas no es de grano orientado, la caida de permeabilidad dependiendo de la frecuencia no dista mucho de la de un nucleo GO, el tema es que a baja frec el grano orientado SI tiene mucha mas permeabilidad que la laminacion comun, ahora bien, la frecuencia de corte superior, no depende solo del nucleo y su permeabilidad, depende, y mucho, de como esten bobinados el primario y secundario, ya que depende de cuanto flujo disperso tengas, y de las capacidades distribuidas tanto en el primario como en el secundario, por eso, me parece que, forzosamente habrá que cortar la soldadura del nucleo, para poder rebobinar el trafo con los devanados de la forma que corresponda y luego renuclear, creo yo, con amoladora, se puede cortar la costura lateral, y luego rectificar con la amoladora hasta que las chapas se suelten, y sinó, usar laminacion nueva, aunque sea chapa comun 1,8.



Nuyel dijo:


> Casi acabo esta cosa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solo me falta poner las gomas de abajo, la chapa y una manija (la tienda no tenia), esta semana debo acabarlo.


muy lindo nuyel! posteate como hiciste el armado!


----------



## el-rey-julien

quedo muy profesional.muy lindo el acabado
tengo una pregunta,que es eso que marque con un redondel?


----------



## Tacatomon

Estoy seguro que es una bola de cinta gris. Excelente montaje compañero Nuyel! un vídeo con unos acordes no vendrían nada mal para ver el desempeño de ese amplificador!

Enhorabuena!


----------



## Nuyel

Suena bien, no me hubiese matado una semana entera haciendo el PCB si no lo hiciera  como es completamente experimental tardé mucho en hacer que sonara como quisiera, de hecho lo tuve en protoboard por un año , el armado no lo postearé, pero si podría publicar el mismo trabajo que le entregaré a mi maestro, ahí vienen planos aunque no hay cálculos para esto, en realidad tome un pedazo de triplay que estaba por ahí y corté la caja tan grande como pudiese, lo que no quería era gastar más dinero así que me puse a reciclar, también la chapa la cortaré de una lamina que sobro de un portón que hizo mi tío.

Edito: es cinta para ducto, el para que la use es otra historia que no tiene nada que ver con el amplificador
Otra vez: video si tuviese un micrófono decente, grabarlo con el de la cámara no sirve de mucho.


----------



## el-rey-julien

parece una laucha un gato o uno de esos conejitos ,chinchilla
gracias por responder ,mensaje para limpieza ,pero que se lo lleve la chica de la escoba azul


----------



## Nuyel

Tengo este video que había grabado antes, no suena exactamente así ahora ya que todo estaba flojo, bueno, igual la tapa donde esta la bocina solo esta a presión 




Aparte de que se desarmaba si jalabas las tablas  a la cámara se le estaba acabando la batería  y les digo que grabar el audio con ella no sirve de mucho, luego cuando pueda subo otro más actualizado.


----------



## Electronec

Nuyel dijo:


> Casi acabo esta cosa
> 
> Solo me falta poner las gomas de abajo, la chapa y una manija (la tienda no tenia), esta semana debo acabarlo.




Excelente trabajo....Enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD

Nuyel dijo:


> Tengo este video que había grabado antes, no suena exactamente así ahora ya que todo estaba flojo, bueno, igual la tapa donde esta la bocina solo esta a presión
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGltNtJEFDA
> Aparte de que se desarmaba si jalabas las tablas  a la cámara se le estaba acabando la batería  y les digo que grabar el audio con ella no sirve de mucho, luego cuando pueda subo otro más actualizado.



Recién ocho visitas al vídeo pero segura subirá como espuma estupendo trabajo se ve muy profesional


----------



## Quercus

Este amplificador quedo aparcada su terminación por no conseguir aluminio grueso para hacer el frente y un radiador adecuado. El que pude conseguir hasta media potencia iba bien, por encima de eso me inquietaba. 
  Ya puse fotos de este trabajo hace algún tiempo _aquí_.  Se trata de una biamplificacion formada por dos Sigmas para medios/agudos y un P68 para grabes, cortados a 240Hz, alimentados con una fuete de 72+72V 1000W alimentados de forma  independiente, con tres puentes rectificadores y 4+4+6 condensadores  de 6800uF.  Tuve que hacer “modificaciones” y de aquel primer trabajo, solo quedan los dos Sigmas y la fuente de alimentación principal, todo lo demás es nuevo con algunas cosas más: termostato de protección y previo sin control de tonos. 
  Funcionar lo tengo funcionando desde entonces con una calidad que aprecia todo el que lo ha escuchado, pero un amplificador así, era una pena como estaba, sin terminar, así que decidí que había que buscar la forma de terminarlo.
  Para el frente disponía de chapa de 1,2mm pintada de verde, la lije, pulí y le puse dos refuerzos  interiores con los cuales ya si tenía la rigidez necesaria. Visite la chatarra como último recurso para el tema del radiador,  que pena no haber empezado por ahí, conseguí 10  trozos de aprox. 24,5cm que me costaron 2€ kilo, total 14€ (una ganga si lo comparas con el precio de lo poco e inadecuado que encuentras aquí) estaban cortados razonablemente bien, utilice dos y solo tuve que aplanar la zona  donde van los transistores/Mosfet con lima, lija y paciencia, pues tienen unos salientes que estorban, y adosarle unos trozos mas en el interior para mejorarlos. Todo el trabajo que me han dado, ha merecido la pena, no hay color en cuanto a la temperatura con el anterior, quedo asi.
  Queda poner las rejillas en los ventiladores y algunas letras en frente y trasera, si me quedo con él, no lo hare, pero _“le han salido algunos novios”…_ 
  Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Wow, impresionante Montaje!!! Pocas son las veces que puedo ver un montaje DIY con un gabinete lleno y funcional!

Enhorabuena por excelente trabajo Quercus!

Saludos!!!

PS: Noctua???


----------



## SERGIOD

quercus10 dijo:


> Este amplificador quedo aparcada su terminación por no conseguir aluminio grueso para hacer el frente y un radiador adecuado. El que pude conseguir hasta media potencia iba bien, por encima de eso me inquietaba.
> Ya puse fotos de este trabajo hace algún tiempo _aquí_.  Se trata de una biamplificacion formada por dos Sigmas para medios/agudos y un P68 para grabes, cortados a 240Hz, alimentados con una fuete de 72+72V 1000W alimentados de forma  independiente, con tres puentes rectificadores y 4+4+6 condensadores  de 6800uF.  Tuve que hacer “modificaciones” y de aquel primer trabajo, solo quedan los dos Sigmas y la fuente de alimentación principal, todo lo demás es nuevo con algunas cosas más: termostato de protección y previo sin control de tonos.
> Funcionar lo tengo funcionando desde entonces con una calidad que aprecia todo el que lo ha escuchado, pero un amplificador así, era una pena como estaba, sin terminar, así que decidí que había que buscar la forma de terminarlo.
> Para el frente disponía de chapa de 1,2mm pintada de verde, la lije, pulí y le puse dos refuerzos  interiores con los cuales ya si tenía la rigidez necesaria. Visite la chatarra como último recurso para el tema del radiador,  que pena no haber empezado por ahí, conseguí 10  trozos de aprox. 24,5cm que me costaron 2€ kilo, total 14€ (una ganga si lo comparas con el precio de lo poco e inadecuado que encuentras aquí) estaban cortados razonablemente bien, utilice dos y solo tuve que aplanar la zona  donde van los transistores/Mosfet con lima, lija y paciencia, pues tienen unos salientes que estorban, y adosarle unos trozos mas en el interior para mejorarlos. Todo el trabajo que me han dado, ha merecido la pena, no hay color en cuanto a la temperatura con el anterior, quedo asi.
> Queda poner las rejillas en los ventiladores y algunas letras en frente y trasera, si me quedo con él, no lo hare, pero _“le han salido algunos novios”…_
> Saludos



Realmente te pasaste tu siempre haciendo maravillas ; si que te costo tiempo y dinero; pero valio el esfuerzo . Fellicitaciones


----------



## Quercus

Muchisimas gracias a todos por los comentarios, me alegro de que les guste.
  Ahora me quiero centrar en uno mas pequeño de varios canales tengo un toroide de 32+32V 700W y en las cajas para los altavoces, de los que algunos o puede que todos… según… ya tengo:
  4  T-2030
  4  5MP60/N
  4  10BR60
  ….a estudiar de que forma y modo….
  Saludos


----------



## Holas

Te tengo 2 consultas quercus:
1) De dònde sacas esos transformadores? , esos toroidales?
2) Son mejores que los que tienen las E?


----------



## rash

Holas dijo:


> Te tengo 2 consultas quercus:
> 1) De dònde sacas esos transformadores? , esos toroidales?
> 2) Son mejores que los que tienen las E?



Me suenan a los que vende RS-ONLINE....

Saludos


----------



## Holas

Me puedes pasar el link?

Osea , de donde muestra ese trafo?


----------



## Fogonazo

Ver el archivo adjunto 74088

*! Buen trabajo ¡*
   ​


----------



## Nuyel

Bien, ya doblé la chapa, solo recorto unos bordes para asegurarme de que entre bien en el cajón y faltaría la manija que aún no le llega a la tienda, la próxima foto ya será con mi amplificador terminado


----------



## Quercus

Holas dijo:


> Te tengo 2 consultas quercus:
> 1) De dònde sacas esos transformadores? , esos toroidales?


Yo se lo encargo en una tienda de aquí y me lo trae.
  Lo que te ha dicho rash es cierto RS-online tiene de muchos tipos, aqui hay uno. Ademas si compras 100 unidades te sale barato   



Holas dijo:


> 2) Son mejores que los que tienen las E?


Yo tengo entendido que si. Por lo pronto se que a igualdad de potencia, son mas pequeños e irradian menos que los tipo ”E” si alguien con mas conocimientos que yo, quisiese explicar pros y contras, quedaría mas claro.
Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Muchas gracias a todos



			
				fer716 dijo:
			
		

> FELICITACIONES quercus ... que trabajo tan bien hecho , y es tuyo o para venta


  Los amplificadores nunca los monto pensando en venderlos, sino en lo mucho que disfruto haciéndolos y después escuchándolos, para mi es un hobby. 
  Venderlos es algo con lo que nunca pienso, pero siempre existe la posibilidad.
  Saludos


----------



## rash

...les presento mi último amplificador portátil..... espero les guste
saludos









rash


----------



## alexcesarpalma

hola que tal foreros , bueno aquí les dejo un amplificador para automóvil de aproximadamente 400 watts que he estado construyendo en estas vacaciones , el inversor es completamente hecho por un servidor que fue la combinacion de muchos aportes para poder hacer el inversor eficiente y compacto, ademas de potente, lleva 6 IRFZ44N (que bien pudieron haber sido 6 IRF3205) y eleva el voltaje hasta +-45 volts (bien se puede desde +-15 hasta +-100 volts incluso; solo modificando el toroidal y poniendo los zeners correspondientes), después haré un impreso que incluya TODO lo que aquí se ve para que ya no haga varias tarjetas, espero que les guste, saludos!


----------



## osk_rin

le a quedado muy bien  esa es la fuente copiada de el amplificador sony que mostro en una de sus fotos???

excelente proyecto , saludos.


----------



## alexcesarpalma

no no es copia , ha sido el trabajo de mucha experimentación, para su construcción tomé el aporte del driver para mosfets de luciperro (derhund) con el IR2110, la combinación de un pulsador con el SG3525 (extraído de una pagina húngara y modificado). Lo que necesita es una muy buena pila, ya que para entregar una gran potencia, consume una gran potencia (recomendaría una pila ya de gel), ademas de conseguir un núcleo de ferrita que pueda entregar la potencia necesaria , en cuanto pueda abriré un post con esta fuente para que se la pueda armar quien desee , saludos! 

también dejo la foto en mi album


----------



## cmontoya

Hola alexcesarpalma te felicito por ese clase D .
Me causo curiosidad…….cuantos transformadores tienes arrumados se ven que son  varios
Otra cosa tu haces las bobinas o las compraste hechas
Saludos


----------



## yuccez

hermanos del foro, gracias por todos sus aportes y les dejo un video de  una de mis bellezas, armadas gracias al foro.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Muy lindo *yuccez*  . . . pero ponele bafles a esos pobres parlantes  antes que fallezcan 

Saludos !


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Se ve muy bueno tu amplificador yuccez, pareciera que fue la semana de los amplificadores porque yo tambien termine el mio 

Es un amplificador que tiene 4 TDA2004 y cada TDA esta en modo BRIDGE para tener 20w RMS por cada salida.
En el video solo le conecte 2 bafles de 100w y suena muy bien con un transformador de 10vca/3A.

SALUDOS!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLW8Gx8ncrY&feature=youtu.be

PD: Leer descripcion del video


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Hola chicos les dejo unas fotos del ampli Lynx v2.2 esta a un 50% ya que me esta faltando la etapa de potencia por falta de $$$, pero ni bien lo termine subo mas fotos y comento resultados!!!. Saludos


----------



## Agustinw

Hola
Acá les dejo una foto del amplificador portátil que recién termine de armar funciona con una batería de 9v 
Esta echo con un tda2822 y con el metodo manhattan porque queria hacerlo rapido y sensillo los parlantecitos son de 8Ω asi que quizas llegue a 1/2 w de potencia en cada uno
Todos los componentes sin incluir al ci son reciclados para gastar lo mas minimo posible jejeje
Los parlantesitos están pegados en la posición que se ve en la imagen con silicona caliente




Saludos


----------



## TetsuoTNT

Una foto de mi ampli tal como está ahora. Es la primera vez que monto algo así, y aunque me ha costado y he ido cambiando y rompiendo cosas, se va a quedar tal y como está ahora (en el tema electrónico me refiero). Son dos etapas con TDA2050 modo brigde para hacer el estéreo, un preamplificador con tonos, protector de parlantes que no se vea está debajo del "pre", ventilación y tal. Hice dos vúmetros, pero hasta que no le haga el frontal definitivo no los pondré.
El cableado con tensión va por debajo del panel de madera que aguanta toda la circuitería, ahora lo tengo que sustituir por metal. No estoy muy seguro (y creo que seguiré sin estarlo porque ya no muchas contestaciones a mis preguntas), pero creo que cuando estén éstos cables entre las dos láminas de chapa que son la que hace de suelo y la otra la que sustituirá el panel se aislarán todavía más las interferencias, ya que estarían envueltas por masa.
Bueno, señores... les dejo que juega España.
Un saludo.


----------



## raulin1966

ragaman dijo:


> aqui les dejo unas foticos de un nuevo amplificador que hice
> 
> PD: si desean fabricarlo pueden encontrar todo lo necesario en un nuevo tema que cree. espero lo hagan y disfruten de el.



Hola.
Quiero solicitar su ayuda ya que me quede sin equipo de monitoreo para mi tabajo de estudio musical tenia un equipo Samsung MAX-VS720 y se quemo el integrado de salida que es un 
STK-403-070 el cual no hay en ninguna parte. solo me quedaron los parlantes que dicen atras 
6 Ohms Impedance y bueno la parte pre y el transformador que da 43 volts( uno positivo y otro negativo)  quiero saber si hay la posibilidad que me posteen algun diagrama de un amplificador que se pueda usar con estos parlantes y con estos integrados que  encontre en Chile:

STK402-090
STK402-120S
STK4221V 

que de igual o un poco mas de potencia de lo que tenia
atte Raulin Chile


----------



## Tacatomon

Deja los integrados. Te vas a morir buscandole una PCB...

Te recomiendo éste transistorizado sencillo.

http://bit.ly/KWve15

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Por lo que vi , el que tenes es 2x60 w..
si lo googleas , hay algunos planitos con el pinout , tendrias que fijarte si es compatible pin a pin con los otros modelos . 
Segun pude leer un poco, el tuyo fue reemplazado por STK433-070, aca tenes la hoja del nuevo:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/310099/SANYO/STK433-070-E.html
Busca las otras de los que conseguis y fijate si es compatible.Suelen serlo 
Suerte.


----------



## SERGIOD

oscarcito_ale dijo:


> Hola chicos les dejo unas fotos del ampli Lynx v2.2 esta a un 50% ya que me esta faltando la etapa de potencia por falta de $$$, pero ni bien lo termine subo mas fotos y comento resultados!!!. Saludos



Es este circuito


----------



## osk_rin

ahora me toca a mi otra vez, hace un par de dias, el compa ratmayor, me compartio este pequeño mounstrito, suena muy bien es super sencillo y economico  
lo he elaborado gracias ratmayor que me compartio ese pequeño



espero les guste


----------



## maton00

¡¡¡Eso es ser todo un maestro!!!

¿Vos no me queres hacer unas placas? puedes creerlo "no me salen todavia"
es como la titulación de un electronico



por ahi agregale una "red de zobel" los amplis tienden a oscilar


----------



## osk_rin

maton00 dijo:


> ¡¡¡Eso es ser todo un maestro!!!



muchas gracias compañero 
cuando guste y anda pasando por mexico hacemos unas XD. y pues francamente no esta taan pulida porque ese ampli tiene unos fines de caridad jaja, pero igual le puse empeño 

y no desespere todo es practica y un poco de maña 

saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD

osk_rin dijo:


> ahora me toca a mi otra vez, hace un par de dias, el compa ratmayor, me compartio este pequeño mounstrito, suena muy bien es super sencillo y economico
> lo he elaborado gracias ratmayor que me compartio ese pequeño
> Ver el archivo adjunto 75790
> Ver el archivo adjunto 75792
> 
> espero les guste



*Hola oskarin te quedaron de lujo* ; donde esta el enlace para bajar es información valiosa


----------



## osk_rin

SERGIOD.
muchas gracias.
lo siento necesito consultar a ratmayor porque esa informacion no esta publicada aqui en el foro. ratNET derechos reservados XD jajaj

si me lo autoriza yo comparto  

saludos.


----------



## yuccez

Zet@ dijo:


> TDA7294 a 4 ohm pico 100 w 10% distorsion.
> LM3886 a 4 ohm pico 100 w 10 % distorsion. A ambos le notas el cambio de sonido a estas alturas.
> STK 402-090 en prueba a 4 Ohm 65 w, aprox 1 % distorsion. en 8 Ohm 90 w, aprox 10 % distorsion.


 muy lindos tus amplis,, tengo una duda, dentro del gabinete de la fuente cabe todo? me refiero a los lm, tda, flitro pasabajos y el gran trafo con su fuente que debe de llevar, podrias compartir unas fotos inernas? me interesa mucho tu proyecto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola!
Acá les traigo unas fotos del último amplificador que armé. Es un simple ampli estéreo basado en los LM1875 usando el PCB de mnicolau. Les aviso que usar los LM1875 en este PCB puede traer algunos "problemas" por que no está prevista la resistencia de 1MΩ que aparece en el datasheet, y sin ella y en MI caso, los chips oscilaban a 143Khz ... aún con la red zobel puesta . Bueno, el asunto es que les puse esa resistencia (ver en la foto de arriba una R que está cerca de la entrada) y funcionó a las mil maravillas.
Este ampli es el que va a mover los tweeters de mis nuevos baffles (por eso usé los LM, por que está perfectamente especificado su comportamiento en alta frecuencia ) y como un tonto no puse algo cerca para que tengan la referencia del tamaño final, pero la caja mide 21cm de ancho x 18cm de profundidad x 7.5 cm de alto (sin contar las patas de goma), así que es verdaderamente pequeño....y por supuesto, es 100% fiel al estilo *PolloX *tradicional 

Espero que les guste ... yo lo probé hoy a la tarde en reemplazo del ampli de mi equipo estéreo y funcionó mejor que este .







Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor

realmente adoro esos acabados estilo pollox, felicidades


----------



## Helminto G.

ezaballa... que puedo decir, exelente!!!


momento... si tiene una altura de 7.5cm las agarraderas esas deben ser de como 5cm, de donde las sacaste?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias por los comentarios! Me alegro que les guste!!!

@coyote:
Exactamente miden 55 mm, y las compré en el mismo lugar donde he comprado todas las anteriores... es un negocio que vende herrajes de todo tipo y color: picaportes, cerraduras, manijas de muchos tipos diferentes, estantes para CDs , herrajes para hacer guardaropas de esos que abres la puerta y te aparecen todos los pantalones y camisas al alcance de la mano... en fin... de ese tipo de cosas tienen lo que te puedas imaginar  

@rat*mod*:
Es que una vez que ya conoces la técnica, es muy fácil construirlos consistentemente. El frente no se vé muy bien por el flash, pero mirándolo de frente es totalmente análogo a los anteriores. El problema está cuando lo mirás de costado, que se vé muy "irregular"... pero es que he estado usando una nueva cubierta transparente semi-mate (Rust-Oleum Painters Touch Crystal-Clear MATTE), y a diferencia de la anterior (Esmalte KRYLON Transparente Brillante), este aparenta formar una capa plástica bastante gruesa...y me parece que no he usado la técnica correcta para pintar superficies reflectantes. En fin.... veremos el proximo gabinte...


----------



## osk_rin

ezavalla dijo:


> Espero que les guste ... yo lo probé hoy a la tarde en reemplazo del ampli de mi equipo estéreo y funcionó mejor que este .https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=76075&stc=1&d=1342052011
> Saludos!



EZ muy bonito ese ampificador, pero me surgio esa duda no entendi bien


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

osk_rin dijo:


> EZ muy bonito ese ampificador, pero me surgio esa duda no entendi bien


Quise decir: Este nuevo ampli funcionó mejor que el viejo ampli que uso normalmente, que es este





El problema de este viejo ampli es que tiene un pequeñísimo zumbido producto de algún lazo de masa que aún no puedo solucionar, mientras que el nuevo es *COMPLETAMENTE *silencioso...es más, creí que no había conectado los parlantes cuando lo encendí por primera vez


----------



## osk_rin

muchas gracias por la aclaracion 
supongo que el viejo tiene muchas conexiones, y el nuevo solotiene un par de entradas, pienso que es por eso 

excelente armado master


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

osk_rin dijo:


> supongo que el viejo tiene muchas conexiones, y el nuevo solotiene un par de entradas, pienso que es por eso


Grcias osk_rin! Seep...la verdad es que el viejo es mucho mas complejo en cuanto a cableado, pero el problema creo que está en la unión de las masas de ambas fuentes, la del preamamplificador y la del ampli, que son independientes. Veremos que sucede cuando lo vuelva a destapar...


----------



## AntonioAA

Muy bonito Profe !! 
Viendo eso me acuerdo del filosofo que dijo " Mientras mas conozco los filtros pasivos mas me gustan los activos "  . Sera mi proyecto en breve....


----------



## Ratmayor

ezavalla dijo:


> @rat*mod*:
> Es que una vez que ya conoces la técnica, es muy fácil construirlos consistentemente. El frente no se vé muy bien por el flash, pero mirándolo de frente es totalmente análogo a los anteriores. El problema está cuando lo mirás de costado, que se vé muy "irregular"... pero es que he estado usando una nueva cubierta transparente semi-mate (Rust-Oleum Painters Touch Crystal-Clear MATTE), y a diferencia de la anterior (Esmalte KRYLON Transparente Brillante), este aparenta formar una capa plástica bastante gruesa...y me parece que no he usado la técnica correcta para pintar superficies reflectantes. En fin.... veremos el proximo gabinte...


De verdad me encantaría armar un gabinete así, pero con el costo de los materiales, tendría que vender un riñón


----------



## el-rey-julien

me acabo de dar cuenta que tiene el protector de parlantes ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Quercus

ezavalla dijo:


> Hola!
> Acá les traigo unas fotos del último amplificador que armé.



Otro bonito amplificador…    ¿Esta decidido para cuantas vías?



AntonioAA dijo:


> Viendo eso me acuerdo del filosofo que dijo " Mientras mas conozco los filtros pasivos mas me gustan los activos " . Sera mi proyecto en breve....


  …uhmmmmm….. No me suena ese filósofo... pero su filosofía, es mi filosofía.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Muchas gracias por los comentarios! y en cuanto a ellos:
El sistema es un 2.1 de dos vías en los satélites (esta vez biamplificadas) mas el subwoofer con la LT, pero con frecuencia y Q diferentes al actual. En principio es una sofisticación/refinamiento del actual, pero esta vez con componentes buenos .
Efectivamente, el ampli tiene montado el ultimo protector de parlantes que presenté hace poco tiempo, pero hay que hacerle algunos cambios que voy a mostrar luego.
Y respecto al costo de gabinete, este es de aproximadamente U$S 15.00... sinceramente muuuuyy económico.


----------



## mcou

aquí les dejo mi mas reciente invento pero ahora un poco modificado se trata de mi PC con dos tarjetas spain 1500 cada una entrega como 700w RMS una para el bajo y otra para los medios


----------



## mcou

todo esta de maravillas suena bastante limpio nada de ruido ahh y el transformador va dentro del cajon de bajo




















eso son los filtros pasa bandas















 hay estan las parejas mas famosas 2sc5200/2sa1943 jejeje


----------



## chacarock

al parecer hay alguna diferencia entre la teoria y la practica, por un lado muchos de los que mas aportan al foro, no recomiendan esta configuracion de ampli dentro de los cpu´s y por otro lado hay gente que lo hace y dice que no hay ningun problema, 
 no se , me confundo.

saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

*Por lo que observo solo usas el Keys y no existe ninguna mainboard en ese cpu*


----------



## Ratmayor

SERGIOD dijo:


> *Por lo que observo solo usas el Keys y no existe ninguna mainboard en ese cpu*


Keys = teclas
Case = Gabinete


----------



## mcou

Ratmayor dijo:


> Keys = teclas
> Case = Gabinete



lo que pasa es que preferí armar el amplificador antes de poner el mother board cuidándome de que le valla a caer alguna lamina de metal o desperdicios de estaño pero ya monte el mother boar y todo funciona a la perfección


----------



## djwash

Claro, nadie dijo que no funcionaria, personalmente he hecho funcionar un mother sumergido en agua y en aceite, pero esta claro que no es un medio ambiente muy amigable para ésta.

Mientras en una zona muy húmeda las PC funcionan perfectamente pero sufren fallas prematuras debido a la humedad, pasa lo mismo en zonas calientes, donde unos grados mas en el ambiente 24/7 en verano lleva a un equipo a fallar en menos de 2 años en algunos casos.

No es el único factor que a la larga afecta un PC, pero claro esta que un usuario común no lo sabe, solo compran un PC y listo, son cosas que algunos usuarios con mínimos conocimientos, o mas profundamente los técnicos conocen.

Tuve la idea hace mucho tiempo, y encare su construcción, pero no le encontré ninguna ventaja real al proyecto, y al ver una gran cantidad de equipos dañados por trabajar en ambientes calidos, o con poca ventilación, en los que el mismo calor que genera el equipo terminaba por dañarlo, desistí.

En ese sistema el ampli trabaja algo fresco, pero la PC no, porque se come todo el calor que desprenden los disipadores del ampli, el chipset, cpu fan y fuente intentan refrigerarse con un aire ya caliente y en ciertos casos puede hasta elevar la temperatura de los mismos.

Ventajas, que tenes las dos cosas en el mismo aparato, desventajas, bueno, se complicara si un dia necesitas usar la pc en un lugar, y el ampli en otro...

Si la PC y el ampli estan directo a la misma linea, corres el riesgo de quemar algun componente de la misma, o toda la PC, aqui en casa tengo 9 placas madres nuevas, en caja, con todos sus accesorios, que estaban funcionando perfectamente hasta que por un bajon de luz se quemaron todas, ya no estaban en garantia (6 meses), al menos usa estabilizador...

Por ahi tengo una placa de sonido PCI que tiene un TDA no me acuerdo el modelo, es una SoundBlaster PCI128, tenian como 10W x2, se porque no salieron mas asi, por el calor innecesario que generaban...

Muy bien por lograrlo, pero te felicitaría si hubieses creado tus propios altavoces activos inalámbricos, con salida para graves como los comerciales, eso si que es un desafío, armar algo que estará sujeto a constantes vibraciones, hasta aca no he visto algo DIY como eso...

Saludos!


----------



## JBE

Aclaro!: CPU No es Gabinete. Esto es CPU: Central Process Unit (AKArocesador)


----------



## SERGIOD

JBE dijo:


> Aclaro!: CPU No es Gabinete. Esto es CPU: Central Process Unit (AKArocesador)
> http://gruvix.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/intel_core_2_quad.jpg



claro que eso es una cpu solo que por aca se acostumbra denominar CPU al CASE
Tambien se ledice al CPU que adjuntas como imagen no CPU sino simplemente microprocesador


----------



## Nuyel

El mayor ampli que se me ocurriría poner dentro del gabinete seria un clase D alimentado por los 12V de la fuente, no es mucha potencia pero no necesito demasiado, lo que quiero hacer ahora es uno con bluetooth para usarlo con el portátil


----------



## tinchorojo89

yo tenia la misma idea, un ampli de 10+10 alimentado con los 12v de la fuente es mas que suficiente, estaba viendo el tda7491, pero no lo consigo a un precio rasonable, y vi en ebay la placa ya armada con el ta2021, pero mi idea era montarla en un gabinete de lectora de dvd con un control de volumen en el frente.

Saludos, Martin


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

y con que alimentas esa bestia?, porque si lo alimentas de la fuente de la pc no creo que alcance 700 wats rms


----------



## juliangp

Hola, me estoy armando un amplificador con unstk 4221 II reciclado de un equipo de musica, espero que les guste, tira 80+80w, con una carga de 8ohms, cuando lo termine subo mas fotos, saludos


----------



## Neodymio

Videito de un amplificador para auriculares con un TDA2822m, ojalá lo pueda arreglar y dejarlo estéreo


----------



## osk_rin

aca les dejo unas fotos son un avance de mi seguiente montaje, este consta de un amplificador de la firma ratNET mas informacion esquema y pcb's publicados por el estimado ratmayor aca:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/687101/ _
sin mas aqui las fotos:


----------



## maton00

excelente diseño ¿Pues que se trae entre manos esa rata?
aunque por mera opinion mia no pondria esos transistores así pondria algo como un to 126 por un golpesito se mueve el disipador.........


----------



## osk_rin

aaa los tr de el bias?? pues ese no es el disipador final solo era uno de prueba  

Te comento que el amplificador suena excelente ahora me falta hacer el protector de parlantes y un bonito gabinete que ya me traigo entre manos   ya mostrare los resultados, igual me falta terminar mis bafles solo darles el acabado para que se vean chulos!


----------



## maton00

pues que bueno que lo disfrutes!
por ahi leí:
"La necesidad vuelve loco a un hombre... luego lo vuelve un genio"
ahora bien de pasar de loco a genio es algo muy gratificante... jajaja


----------



## luilly2012

hola a todos ,hace algun tiempo que estoy leyendo temas en este foro,y encontre un amplificador con stk 4231 ,,,y lo arme ;funciono a la primera,pero tenia unos parlantes chiquititos y no sonaba  bien.
entonces me arme unos bafles con woffer doble bobina un parlante para medios sony y un twiter que compre en san diego (chile), y realmente los stk suenan bien,dan unos bajos increibles .
mis agradecimientos a todos los del foro que siempre ayudan a los mas tontos como yo
saludos


----------



## luilly2012

luilly2012 dijo:


> hola a todos ,hace algun tiempo que estoy leyendo temas en este foro,y encontre un amplificador con stk 4231 ,,,y lo arme ;funciono a la primera,pero tenia unos parlantes chiquititos y no sonaba  bien.
> entonces me arme unos bafles con woffer doble bobina un parlante para medios sony y un twiter que compre en san diego (chile), y realmente los stk suenan bien,dan unos bajos increibles .
> mis agradecimientos a todos los del foro que siempre ayudan a los mas tontos como yo
> saludos



aca les dejo unas fotos del amplificador que hice,esta montado en madera con proteccion de papel termico debajo de las placas,frontal de aluminio 3 mm,trasera de lamina de metal  1,5mm
led de 5mm,solo erre en la perilla no encontre otra,,saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

luilly2012 dijo:


> aca les dejo unas fotos del amplificador que hice,esta montado en madera con proteccion de papel termico debajo de las placas,frontal de aluminio 3 mm,trasera de lamina de metal  1,5mm
> led de 5mm,solo erre en la perilla no encontre otra,,saludos


Te aviso que el disipador del STK es muuuuy pequeño....
Por lo demás, está todo muy bonito!!


----------



## Ratmayor

maton00 dijo:


> excelente diseño ¿Pues que se trae entre manos esa rata?


Te lo diría, pero luego tendría que matarte... u.u 


maton00 dijo:


> aunque por mera opinion mia no pondria esos transistores así pondria algo como un to 126 por un golpesito se mueve el disipador.........


Tengo entre manos un modelo más potente y si usa un TO-126 en el disipador, en ese ampli no fué necesario, el 2SC1815 es bastante "sencible" a los cambios de temperatura, no es absolutamente necesario que los fijes con un tornillo, con que le pongas crema disipadora basta, claro, si les haces un agujerito donde quepa el TO-92 en el disipador, sería excelente 

Saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

luilly2012 dijo:


> aca les dejo unas fotos del amplificador que hice,esta montado en madera con proteccion de papel termico debajo de las placas,frontal de aluminio 3 mm,trasera de lamina de metal  1,5mm
> led de 5mm,solo erre en la perilla no encontre otra,,saludos



Te esta quedando bien pero como dice ezavalla el disipador es muy pequeño busca otro 



luilly2012 dijo:


> aca les dejo unas fotos del amplificador que hice,esta montado en madera con proteccion de papel termico debajo de las placas,frontal de aluminio 3 mm,trasera de lamina de metal  1,5mm
> led de 5mm,solo erre en la perilla no encontre otra,,saludos



Te esta quedando bien pero como dice ezavalla el disipador es muy pequeño busca otro 





Ratmayor dijo:


> Te lo diría, pero luego tendría que matarte... u.u
> Tengo entre manos un modelo más potente y si usa un TO-126 en el disipador, en ese ampli no fué necesario, el 2SC1815 es bastante "sencible" a los cambios de temperatura, no es absolutamente necesario que los fijes con un tornillo, con que le pongas crema disipadora basta, claro, si les haces un agujerito donde quepa el TO-92 en el disipador, sería excelente
> 
> Saludos


Hola Ratmayor se ve genial ese diseño tuyo   en que parte esta el pcb y el diagrama


----------



## Ratmayor

SERGIOD dijo:


> Hola Ratmayor se ve genial ese diseño tuyo  en que parte esta el pcb y el diagrama


Esta en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/687101/


----------



## Quercus

ezavalla dijo:


> Te aviso que el disipador del STK es muuuuy pequeño....
> Por lo demás, está todo muy bonito!!


  Además de pequeño, el ventilador esta puesto de forma que absorbe del radiador y no le sopla, que a mi entender sería lo ideal.


----------



## luilly2012

quercus10 dijo:


> Además de pequeño, el ventilador esta puesto de forma que absorbe del radiador y no le sopla, que a mi entender sería lo ideal.



buenas ,estoy tratando de conseguirme un disipador mas grande ,y segun varios equipos de musica que he visto ,todos tienen la ventilacion hacia fuera,les cuento que el integrado ni se ha calentado cuando lo he puesto a trabajar,y los parlantes que se ven en las fotos estan dispuestos , o conectados y dan 6 ohm...solo me queda un detalle me da un pop cuando lo enciendo ,,,


----------



## Helminto G.

que quieres que haga tu ventilador, sacar el aire caliente de tu gabinete o enfriar tu disipador, de eso depende la direccion del aire, pero considera que al sacarlo no aseguras que el aire fresco caiga sobre el disipador...


----------



## luilly2012

Helminto G. dijo:


> que quieres que haga tu ventilador, sacar el aire caliente de tu gabinete o enfriar tu disipador, de eso depende la direccion del aire, pero considera que al sacarlo no aseguras que el aire fresco caiga sobre el disipador...



voy acambiar de direccion el ventilador,jajaja y gracias por la ayuda
tengo ahora unos stk 4048,y 4050,unos tda7293    y unos lm3886tf,he recorrido el foro y encontre bastante material


----------



## Quercus

luilly2012 dijo:


> buenas ,estoy tratando de conseguirme un disipador mas grande ,y segun varios equipos de musica que he visto ,todos tienen la ventilacion hacia fuera,les cuento que el integrado ni se ha calentado cuando lo he puesto a trabajar,y los parlantes que se ven en las fotos estan dispuestos , o conectados y dan 6 ohm...solo me queda un detalle me da un pop cuando lo enciendo ,,,


  Bueno luilly, yo, y creo que muchos tenemos problemas con conseguir radiadores, hay que agudizar el ingenio. 
  En los amplificadores de potencia se suelen ver los ventiladores puestos hacia fuera, *pero hay que fijarse*, están colocados en el extremo de un radiador con una forma tal, que al  hacer pasar el aire como en un túnel, entra por el frontal del gabinete y la succión del ventilador obliga al aire a circular por el interior del radiador refrigerándolo y sacando el aire directamente fuera del gabinete, así no queda aire caliente dentro. Pero hay que tener ese tipo de radiador y colocarlo de esa forma, si no, únicamente consigues lo que ya te han dicho, sacer el aire de dentro del gabite y solo  si colocas una entrada de aire además claro. Esto no te asegura para nada, que refrigeres adecuadamente lo que necesitas, solo que baje un poco la temperatura por la bajada global de todo el gabinete.
  Si con ese radiador no se te calienta es que no le has dado la caña que puede dar, eso es seguro, ponlo a tope un par de horas (si aguanta) y después hablamos de si calienta o no.
  Saludos


----------



## jose31

mcou dijo:


> todo esta de maravillas suena bastante limpio nada de ruido ahh y el transformador va dentro del cajon de bajo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eso son los filtros pasa bandas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hay estan las parejas mas famosas 2sc5200/2sa1943 jejeje



hola como esta se ve excelente recuerdo que un amigo mio me dijo de meter un ampli en una torre de pc y me parecio buena idea por que se presta para hacerla pero nunca la lleve a la practica lo tendre en cuenta seria raro ver una por aca asi


----------



## palomo

No crea que esto es raro, como lo citas en el foro ya hay bastantes que hacen estos locos inventos

Saludos


----------



## jose31

palomo dijo:


> No crea que esto es raro, como lo citas en el foro ya hay bastantes que hacen estos locos inventos
> 
> Saludos



seria bueno ver en un futuro diseños asi en torres de pc se imagina


----------



## djwash

Comercialmente dudo mucho que lo hagan, ya que en el pasado se han colocado amplificadores de cierta potencia en placas de sonido dedicadas, como es el caso de la Sound Blaster PCI 128, los cuales han desaparecido...






Aunque con la clase D todo es posible, una de esas ideas que surgen en el momento:

Creo que *mcou* equivocó el camino hacia la clase AB, una fuente switching entra en una bahia de 5.25", y dos modulos clase D entran en otra, o mucho mejor aún, cada placa amplificadora UCD 1250W entra en un disco rigido de los de 20GB viejitos, que son del mismo tamaño que los actuales discos de 3.5", pero con mas espacio interno (comprobado que entra el UCD), cada ampli entra y apoya sus mosfet en el bloque de aluminio del ex disco rigido, se le coloca la tapa y toda la RF queda confinada dentro, en teoría.

Claro, se complicaria un poco con eso mismo, la RF, me paso que manipulando los UCD al tocar el mouse de la PC esta se congelaba, cualquier cosa que estuviera haciendo se detenía, hasta la hora, se congelaba literalmente, dejaba de tocar el mouse y continuaba como si nada, muy extraño...

Si hay gabinetes con espacio de sobra para ponerle muchas cosas ademas que un PC, como las torres de grabación, o gabinetes preparados para RL full.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

jose31 dijo:


> seria bueno ver en un futuro diseños asi en torres de pc se imagina



En Internet hay amplificadores metidos en los gabinetes y dejan solo las salidas para los parlantes en la parte de atrás, mala idea y mas cuando lo alimentan con la misma fuente de la PC.

Yo estoy armado uno, pero reciclando solo el gabinete y no uso la fuente ATX estoy diseñando el transformador 

*djwash* muy buena tarjeta Sound Blaster yo la sigo usando tengo una casa que me las suministran algunas son 5.1, pero a mi solo me gusta las estereo, en esta ultima siempre vienen integrados como el TDA1517


----------



## AntonioAA

Gloriosas las Sound Blaster! tuve de las primeras , con bus ISA, eran enormes!! ...pero solo tiraban 4/5W...
Ni loco recomendaria poner potencia dentro del gabinete de PC y MENOS un clase D.
Aunque las frecuencias que manejan son muy inferiores a las que trabaja la PC... las interferencias son inmanejables , a menos que sea un fabricante que la tenga muy clara.


----------



## cevv

Aca algunas fotitos de algunos proyectos recientes.

Un amplificador Zener Modificado para +/- 56VDC con 4 Transitores en la misma tajeta 
con PCB tambien rediseñado... ya hice tambien la version para 2 transitores, y otra version aun mas compacta para +/- 35 VDC...
Cuando pueda ire subiendo las otras fotos, ya que estan montado y me da flojera desmontarlo 
Saludos


----------



## cevv

Gracias muchachos!! y bueno creo que si la disfruto   porque tengo tres canales (aunque prontro hare el sistema 5.1)  montado en la compu...  y las peliculas se eschuchan super 
y que decir de los juegos como el battlefield 3 o el call of duty MW3.. en lo que consiga los otros altavoces montare el sistema 5.1 

saludos


----------



## osk_rin

cevv dijo:


> ya hice tambien la version para 2 transitores, y otra version aun mas compacta para +/- 35 VDC...
> Cuando pueda ire subiendo las otras fotos, ya que estan montado y me da flojera desmontarlo
> Saludos



me parece interesante la versión de 2 transistores ¿esta la información en algún lado?. si no es así seria bueno si la pudieras compartir 


saludos y queremos fotos de el montaje ensamblado


----------



## cevv

osk_rin la informacion la tengo en mi compu, aunq los planos y otros diseños estan en este foro...   aqui encontraras lo mencionado:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-ampliable-400w-3234/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-monofonico-modular-200w-pcb-71169/

Pronto subiré los aportes, incluyendo la SPAIN Rediseñada por mi, tambien para 4, 6 y 10 transitores.. esta ultima Modular.
Saludos


----------



## nicolas

Bueno chicos comenzando con un proyecto de triamplificacion les dejo el comienzo...

Se trata de un preamplificador hifi Rotel de mnicolau...

Espero les guste y seguire subiendo fotos de mis avances...


----------



## DAXMO

Para no olvidarme........, estaba dando vueltas en el foro con otro tema y me acorde del ampli valvular de Hazard que prometio adjuntar algunos datos.
Espero que lo hallas terminado y lo estes disfrutando, esta recontra lindo y por lo que contaste en esa opotunidad anda muy bien
Saludos
Pd. no me voy a olvidar quiero ver mas.


----------



## hazard_1998

DAXMO dijo:


> Para no olvidarme........, estaba dando vueltas en el foro con otro tema y me acorde del ampli valvular de Hazard que prometio adjuntar algunos datos.
> Espero que lo hallas terminado y lo estes disfrutando, esta recontra lindo y por lo que contaste en esa opotunidad anda muy bien
> Saludos
> Pd. no me voy a olvidar quiero ver mas.


daxmo, _acá_ tenes una foteli del proyecto, y acá el proyecto en sí


----------



## aider melendez

por fin subo las fotos de mi amplificador

es una etapa master modificada, miren y comenten


----------



## tecbeml

Muy bueno que modificaciones le hiciste, por que tengo un gabinete igual con su trasformador qsc 1500 son 4 transistores por canal o es monoural.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

richard alonso dijo:
			
		

> muy bonitas las fotos una pregunta es cierto que si se calienta el acido come mas rapido las partes de cobre que no se van a utilisar



NO, otros químicos aceleran el poseso y la luz, si lo dejas al sol come mas rápido y mejor.

 Tienes que agitar bien la mezcla. SI compras el ácido ya preparado mejor


----------



## zeta_bola_1

SSTC dijo:


> NO, otros químicos aceleran el poseso y la luz, si lo dejas al sol come mas rápido y mejor.
> 
> Tienes que agitar bien la mezcla. SI compras el ácido ya preparado mejor


 
si usas cloruro ferrico para hacer las placas, lo calentas un poco y come muchisimo mas rapido, hay que tener cuidado por que es muy rapido y mas potente, empieza a comer las partes donde no tendria que comer, disolviendo el marcador, toner o lo que se use.

yo uso ahora un soplete dremel que tira aire caliente, antes hacia un baño maria con agua de termotanque, en el colegio usabamos estufas de esas de resistencia que les dicen velas

-----------------------

para que nadie me llame mentiroso, leer el punto 2 de este instructivo de fogonazo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/grabar-placas-impresos-ataque-quimico-11192/


----------



## osk_rin

bueno aqui un avance de lo que ando haciendo...


































si tienen problemas con las imagenes solo avisen 
nota: agradecimientos al compa ratmayor por sus diseños


----------



## Helminto G.

a decir verdad si tengo un problema con las imagenes... me regalas lo que en ellas salen?...

muy chulo hay la llevas


----------



## osk_rin

muchas gracias mi estimado señor coyote.

vengase! y hacemos unos proyectos XD


----------



## matias_2008

OSK_RIN, de cuantas pulgadas y de que marca es el parlantes que usas como subwoofer?


----------



## tinchorojo89

Hola osk_rin, hemoso trabajo, mi unica duda es que pasa con los tubos de sintonia de los monitores, por que parecieran ocluidos por los frente, o habra algun misterio que no nos has debelado?

Saludos, martin


----------



## osk_rin

matias_2008 dijo:


> OSK_RIN, de cuantas pulgadas y de que marca es el parlantes que usas como subwoofer?


formaba parte de un bafle panasonic, me lo regalaron. y es de 8"  esta feo asi porque esa caja la hice al tanteo ya calcule sus parametros T/S y le hare una nueva caja "bonita"



tinchorojo89 dijo:


> Hola osk_rin, hemoso trabajo, mi unica duda es que pasa con los tubos de sintonia de los monitores, por que parecieran ocluidos por los frente, o habra algun misterio que no nos has debelado?


gracias martin 
ahi estaba haciendo unos experimentos, pero clausure ese hueco jeje y lo deje tal como explique aca:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/690088/ _mas fotos de los bafles aca:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/692952/ _
saludos.


----------



## aider melendez

tecbeml dijo:


> Muy bueno que modificaciones le hiciste, por que tengo un gabinete igual con su trasformador qsc 1500 son 4 transistores por canal o es monoural.


 


Compañero tienes toda la razon, este es el gabinete de un amplificador qsc 1500 con su transformador original, es estereo con 4 transistores por rama en total 16, en la foto se ven solo los transistores de arriba pero en la parte de abajo estan los otros 8, es un disipador grande doble, para una potencia de 400w por canal a 4 ohm





			
				audiobis dijo:
			
		

> amigo aider melendez por favor podrias subir el esquema de esta etapa por favor


 

A este le coloque vias fijo con 2 diodos y una resistencia



Mi otro aporte amplificador PIONNER 600w por canal a 4 ohm, con 24 transistores en total y transformador toroidal, mirenlo y comenten


----------



## Ratmayor

Inicié a construir el amplificadorcito para mi subwoofer, estoy a la espera de que me llegue las brocas 

En la misma placa estan el amplificador basado en un STK4048, el filtro pasa-bajos, fuente y sistema de protección contra DC y sobrecargas 



​


----------



## AntonioAA

Buenisimo Rat !! el 4048 es un fierro!!


----------



## Ratmayor

AntonioAA dijo:


> Buenisimo Rat !! el 4048 es un fierro!!


Así es, y pretendo alimentarlo con esta pequeña bestia 

Ver el archivo adjunto 77695​


----------



## Electronec

Rat, que bueno esa PCB,...... te la as currao, si señor...

Saludos.


----------



## rash

Electronec dijo:


> Rat, que bueno esa PCB,...... te la as currao, si señor...
> 
> Saludos.



Completamente de acuerdo, que lujo los PCB así de bien terminados, así da gusto ...

Ahhhh mi querido STK4048, que magnetismo tiene el tío jajajj.... 

saludos

rash


----------



## hazard_1998

richard alonso dijo:
			
		

> muy bonitas las fotos una pregunta es cierto que si se calienta el acido come mas rapido las partes de cobre que no se van a utilisar


efectivamente, yo por ejemplo, uso percloruro férrico en una batea de plastico elevada, y debajo. le coloco una lampara incandescente para que caliente la batea y el acido, ascelera bastante el proceso.


----------



## aider melendez

yo uso acido nitrico


----------



## santiago61

Hola gente les quiero mostrar este pequeño amplificador para mi camioneta...en este caso de 90Wrms por canal a 4 Ohm, TDA7294 , la fuente para alimentar este par de modulos es la archiconocida DC-DC de Mariano....

Saludos...


----------



## santiago61

Gracias AntonioAA, Ratmayor y tatajara....



			
				AntonioAA dijo:
			
		

> y no tienen ninguna ventilacion , santiago??? vaya que tuviste suerte hasta ahora!!!



Y lo hize asi todo cerrado por que no me gustaba que un antertior gabiente (Ventilado) se llenaba de polvo , aparte los disipadores eran de pentium y calentaban bastante,con estos no hay drama, obvio calientan pero dentro de lo normal y como son para sonidos medios con parlantes de 6" y a media maquina no hay drama, cuando amplificaba un sub con este ampli si calentaba bastante...


----------



## aider melendez

santiago61 dijo:


> Hola gente les quiero mostrar este pequeño amplificador para mi camioneta...en este caso de 90Wrms por canal a 4 Ohm, TDA7294 , la fuente para alimentar este par de modulos es la archiconocida DC-DC de Mariano....
> 
> Saludos...


 

compañero lo felicito por este lindo amplificador, que voltaje genera la fuente que esta utilizando......quiero construir uno para mi.


----------



## AntonioAA

Santiago:
Un truco para esos casos es fijar el integrado AL GABINETE , y atras de el , hacia afuera , el disipador . Si te fijas las etapas de potencia de auto, el gabinete es el disipador ...

Ahora , si te anda asi hasta ahora , felicidades!!!


----------



## santiago61

Si Antonio pense lo del disipador afuera del gabinete,pero como que la terminacion no me convencia...aparte que no tengo disipadores similares asi que iba a quedar medio un carnaval de disipadores je...pero trabaja bien hasta ahora...de todas maneras gracias por el dato! 



aider melendez dijo:


> compañero lo felicito por este lindo amplificador, que voltaje genera la fuente que esta utizando......quiero construir uno para mi.



Aider , la fuente regula desde los +-23V a casi +-50V , con ella puedes alimentar un sin fin de amplificadores desde los TDA2050 hasta un clase D como el amplificador del compañero Ejtagle, hablando de ello tengo otra fuente DC-DC con un toroide por trafo y un amplificador clase D funcionando, solo que estoy buscando un gabinete pequeño para ese y tendre mi pequeña potencia Monoblok clase D 200w RMS ....esta samana lo voy a ubicar en un gabinete y subire fotos...

Saludos compañeros ! ha y disfruten el sabado :estudiando:......


----------



## huki

les dejo  unas fotos de la zener de 400w(800w).vumetro,protector con retardo y preamplificador solamente me faltan los transistores de salida...ahhh tambien las fotos del trafo.


----------



## nicolas

Bueno chicos aca les dijo unas fotos de un proyecto que estoy empezando...

un sistema triamplificado...

Empece por el preamplificador y ya esta casi terminado solo me falta comprar el frente de aluminio y hacer las perillas de aluminio

Espero les guste...


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Pero que buena forma de hacer impresos, con conectores y todo!.
El gabinete va de 10, solo una cosa, esas laminas como las compras? y de cuantos mm de grosor? y como las agujeras?

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## nicolas

Son chapas... las compre en una empresa que hacen plegados (doblado de chapas) son chapas numero 18 algo asi como 1.5mm 

Los agujeros los hago con mechas de diferentes diametros... y para hacer el cuadrado de la ficha AC solo hago varios agujeros y luego con lima y paciencia...


----------



## boloyspe

hola a todos,quiero decirles que todo esta buenisimo,ahora estoy en un proyecto , haciendo pruebas con dos mosfet,lo estoy alimentando con 75 mas 75 voltios, cuando lo pruebe con sonido les subire imagenes y el diagrama que es de mi autoria, lo unico es que mis proyectos los hago en placas universales,ya lo veran muy pronto.  saludos a todos


----------



## Ratmayor

Aquí les muestro como va quedando el amplificador para el subwoofer.



Tendré que esperar hasta el próximo fin de semana para terminarlo ya que aquí en Cumaná no se consiguen resistencias cerámicas de 5W, ni de 1/4W y tampoco un simple puente rectificador de 2A así que me toca viajar 200Kms aproximadamente hasta Puerto La Cruz a comprar lo que me falta  a no ser que tome por asalto los reciclados de los compañeros que viven acá ​


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

te la comiste don rataro jejeje bueno paisano yo tengo lo que le falta jo jo jo


----------



## nicolas

Aca les dejo unas fotitos del frente del pre... las proximas que subire seran ya terminado...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

nicolas:
Te está quedando muy bonito, pero pensá en usar un contrafrente para atornillar ahí los potes y que en el frente solo atraviese el eje. De esa manera eliminás el riesgo de rayar el frente cuando ajustás las tuercas de los potes.
No es mucho mas complicado de hacer y te permite una infinidad de posibilidades en la terminación final.


----------



## Quercus

nicolas dijo:


> Aca les dejo unas fotitos del frente del pre... las proximas que subire seran ya terminado...


Muy bien nicolas, espero "las tripas" que me guntan mucho mas...
Saludos
P.D. siento la rima...


----------



## nicolas

Habia pensado en hacer un contra frente pero no tengo problema al ajustar las tuercas porque las hago con tubos y no rayo nada ademas le pongo mucha paciencia y cuidado...otra cosa que voy a hacer antes de fijarlo es ponerle las letras y arriba una mano de laca para que las letras no se me desgasten ya que voy a usar el mismo metodo que uso para los pcb (transferencia de toner con plancha) para de alguna manera "serigrafiar" el frente...

 gracias por los comentarios...



Ahi les dejo una fotito de como quedaria el frente una vez terminado


----------



## JBE

Hola nicolas! Te está quedando muy bien el frente, una buena idea para el mismo es imprimir el frente y sobre la hoja ponerle papel contact, y sujetarlo con los agujeros de los potes + el pegamento que trae el conctact. Así el frente queda protegido y si se llega a ensuciar sacás el contact viejo y pones nuevo 

Saludos!


----------



## pleandro

buenas.. una pregunta un poco tonta por ahi.. pero recien empiezo con esto.. usando un gabinete de metal no harian falso contacto en varias partes? tengo mis circuitos armados pero el diseño de gabinete se me complica en es te sentido desde ya gracias


----------



## AntonioAA

falso contacto?? ... no se que entendes por eso ... pero si haces todo como se debe , no los hay y el gabinete metalico ofrece grandes ventajas de aislacion de interferencia electromagnetica.
Si pensas armar algo ... primero desarmá alguno hecho o varios y fijate como los hacen.


----------



## Nuyel

Creo que quiso decir "corto circuito", obviamente no vas a poner las pistas en el metal, puedes aislarlas con algún material o levantar la con unos tornillos, generalmente estos se conectan a la masa del circuito para compartirla con el gabinete y reducir las interferencias, también, algunos gabinetes son de aluminio lo que permite usarlos como disipador de calor (esto es muy común en los amplificadores de autos).


----------



## zorrux

Bueno  aca les presento  los avances de  un proyecto que decidi llevar a cabo ,inspirado por  tantos  aleccionadores ejemplos como se ven aca en el foro.

Se trata  de un sistema Penta-amplificado de Sonido,obviamente para uso casero y construido  para poder  aprender y aplicar  tanto  conocimiento que se comparte  aca.

Hago  una pequeña descripcion  del Sistema ,con los creditos correspondientes:

Amplificador TDA 2050 (2 ,derecho e izquierdo,midrange)

Amplificador TDA 2050 bridge ( subwoofer)

Estos  son  la version 2.0  ,del amplificador  de  Mariano Nicolau,que se puede ver aca:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/

Amplificador TDA 2003 (2,derecho e izquierdo,tweeter),version propia  a partir del datashet .

Preamplificador con TL082,con entrada de linea y microfono,agudos ,graves ,y volumen ,estereo ,placa para montar  de Electronica Gonzales.

Crossover activo de 3 vias,adaptacion  de un trabajo de Aldhos que se puede consultar en :
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ssover-ecualizador-analizador-espectro-51517/

Ecualizador  estereo,  activo  de 5 canales ,con KA2223,version propia  de pbc a`partir  del datashet.

Filtro subsonico  y bass booster ,adaptacion propia  de un esquema subido por Luciperro, que se puede revisar  aca:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/crossover-3-vias-activo-mas-equalizador-3415/index4.html


Hoy dia he acabado de  unir  y  probar todo junto ,con gran satisfaccion  todo funciona a la perfeccion.

Cuando no hay nada conectado  a la entrada hay un muy ligero murmullo  en las salidas de tweeter ,las otras salidas no producen nada  de ruido.

Sin carga alguna   ,lo unico que se calienta   es el regulador 7812  que alimenta  a los 2 ventiladores .

El sonido  es bastante bueno  y fuertisimo   si tenemos en cuenta el parlante de broma con que he probado todo.Ahora viene  la tarea  de conseguir los parlantes y armar los bafles de verdad y de seguir aprendiendo.

Les presento  algunas fotos  del amplificador  con todos sus  placas montadas y funcionando.Aun falta algunas cosas  pero hasta ahora  todo  es satisfactorio.

Si desean ver un paso  a paso de la confeccion de la caja  ,los invito  aca:
http://www.foromimecanicapopular.com/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=5403


----------



## Juan Jose

Muy bueno el amplificador!! 
La verdad que el uso de esa perfilería en la construcción del gabinete me parece una idea muy buena! 

Disfrútalo por supuesto!. 

saludos y suerte

Juan jose.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

zorrux dijo:


> Si desean ver un paso  a paso de la confeccion de la caja  ,los invito  aca:http://www.foromimecanicapopular.com/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=5403


 
Genial la idea de simular dos aparatos apilados!!!!!


----------



## Ratmayor

Felicidades Zorrux, te ha quedado muy prolijo... Ahora presento como va quedando mi monstruo 

Detalle del amplificador y el transformador


Aqui la parte posterior cerrada


Detalle de la placa de controles (Debo volver a hacerla )


Viveeeeee!!!!!
​Estoy muy contento con el resultado, aunque si tengo ganas de modificar el corte pasa-bajos porque no suena como Barry White, yo diría más bien que suena como Nino Bravo ​​


----------



## Helminto G.

quitle ese led azul, se lo que te digo...


----------



## Ratmayor

Helminto G. dijo:


> quitle ese led azul, se lo que te digo...


Es que luego se me olvida que lo dejé encendido  ademas no alumbra tanto, solo que la camara de cel es como que muy sencible con esas cosas...


----------



## Helminto G.

limalo con lija fina, pa que no te distraiga...


----------



## Nuyel

El LED azul se ve bonito pero cierto que me gustaría encontrar ese tipo en difuso, el de mi ampli de la guitarra es naranja y cuando lo enciendo en la noche la luz ilumina la pared XD le voy a cambiar la resistencia.


----------



## Helminto G.

puedes lijar lijeramente con lija finita para que se "opaque" un poco, eso ayuda


----------



## foso

Hola, hago unas preguntas a ustedes que tienen experiencia en esto. 
Que tipo de madera se puede utilizar para una caja para un ampli de guitarra que me de una buena relación calidad-precio. Que tal es la madera MDF para esto ???

Y otra pregunta mas, para hacer el agujero circular donde queda el parlante que herramienta recomiendan ???


----------



## djwash

La mejor es "contrachapado", es una madera que tiene varias capas en diferentes sentidos, es muy dura y muy liviana comparada con el MDF, el cual es bastante pesado.

Para un ampli de guitarra el peso del MDF quizas no afecte, porque estos aparatos no son tan grandes generalmente, y el MDF es mas barato que el otro.

Tambien esta el aglomerado que es la peor, porque no es muy durable, si se humedece se deshace ya que es basicamente biruta pegada...

Para hacer agujeros se usa normalmente una sierra caladora.


----------



## foso

gracias !!, voy a ver si invierto en una caladora. Después como formalidad se le puede poner alguna cuerina remachada  mmm laburo difícil, asi veo que están armados los comerciales. Y después esos esquineros de plastico que les ponen y la manija se consigue ???


----------



## djwash

Lo que son esquineros o manijas todo eso lo conseguis en un local de herrajes, algunas de estas cosas las podes conseguir en algun local de audio pero quizas mas caro...

El tapizado sea de cuerina o tela alfombra va pegado, se remacha o fija con clavos pequeños mientras lo vas pegando, dichos clavos quedan escondidos en los esquineros, tenes que buscarle la vuelta es facil.

Muchos lo pegan con el llamado "cemento de contacto" o algo asi, para mi es pesima idea porque se despega con el tiempo, calor, humedad, en los bordes principalmente, trata de usar otro pegamento mejor,  yo uso cola de carpintero, de la blanca y nunca se me despego nada...

A lo mejor hay un metodo que no falla el "cemento de contacto", con calor o valla a saber, alguna maña debe tener, nunca lo usé, he visto muchas veces que falla...

Deberias preguntar a alguien que sepa mas o buscar info sobre pegamentos...


----------



## nicolas

Bueno aca les dejo las fotos del pre terminado.... la verdad que esta terrible....

Espero les guste...


----------



## tatajara

Felicitaciones rat, muy lindo 
Y a vos también nicolas, me gustaron tus perillas, yo tengo esa idea para mi proyecto que estoy haciendo, lo único que te hago una pregunta, donde conseguiste la lamina de aluminio para el frente?
Saludos


----------



## cantoni11

nicolas dijo:


> Bueno aca les dejo las fotos del pre terminado.... la verdad que esta terrible....
> 
> Espero les guste...


Muy Bueno Nicolas ,quedo de fabrica !!!Felicitaciones.La placa de entrada de señal ,que placa es????la de selector de entrada que se ve atras ,tiene un led encendido en la misma .saludos


----------



## nicolas

El selector de entradas esta aca en el foro no recuerdo quien lo subio... pero esta por aca...


----------



## tatajara

haa pero es una ferreteria o corralon o metalurgica ?
por que pregunte un un lugar donde venden hierros de todos los colores jaja y no tenian
saludos


----------



## ZedHqX4

foso dijo:


> Hola, hago unas preguntas a ustedes que tienen experiencia en esto.
> Que tipo de madera se puede utilizar para una caja para un ampli de guitarra que me de una buena relación calidad-precio. Que tal es la madera MDF para esto ???
> 
> Y otra pregunta mas, para hacer el agujero circular donde queda el parlante que herramienta recomiendan ???



Que clase de ampli? Combo o cabezal y gabinete por separado? porque puedes usar MDF en el cabezal y contrachapado o pino en el gabinete si es que lo haces por separado, si elijes combo, pues si tienes que pensar bien que usaras


----------



## nicolas

Es un lugar que se dedica exclusivamente a vender metales no ferrosos... en una ferreteria es raro... pregunta en algun lugar donde hagan plegado de chapas o tal vez en una carpinteria metalica te sepan decir... no se de donde sos...


----------



## tatajara

Haa gracias nicolas ya estuve averiguando algo y mazo menos sé donde puede haber, soy de santa fe 
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

lugares donde diga ''casa de herrajes''  o preguntar en ferreterías industriales y ellos saben


----------



## Nuyel

Yo compré los esquineros y la manija en una tienda de electrónica (aunque tienen más cosas de audio que componentes XD), use madera contrachapada de pino por que ahí tenia unos pedazos de hace años así que lo ocupe en lugar de comprar más, solo le puse unos refuerzos de 1" como armazón por que la madera es de 1/2", use pegamento de contacto y unas grapas para sujetar bien el forro, el pegamento solo es para que no se separase pero son las grapas lo que enrealidad lo sujetan todo en su lugar. Ahora recuerdo que nunca deje foto de como terminó, gané la expotec de mi universidad en el área de electrónica con el  nadie creía que lo hice yo mismo y todavía lo quiero mejorar pero ya será con tiempo.


----------



## rash

chulísimo *nuyel* y *nicolas* tu amplificador espectacular...

saludos


----------



## tatajara

muy prolijo nuyel felizitaciones ¡


----------



## monbollo

Amigos, quiero compartir con ustedes algunas fotos de subwoofers que he construido en casa: se trata de subwoofers de 56W, cuyos componentes son en su mayor parte piezas extraídas de placas y chassises arrumbados o descartados., excepto algunos componentes que deben ser nuevos, como los transistores de potencia de salida, Darlingtons, op-amps, etc. En cuanto a los disipadores de calor, aquellos que vienen instalados *en las fuentes de alimentación de PCs que ya no se usan* son excelentes y muy apropiados para estos fines. Incluso, los ventiladores que también se encuentran en dichas cajas son muy útiles para una adecuada ventilación de los nuevos proyectos.

Expongo estas fotos solo con el fin de que puedan apreciar que las placas inservibles de TV o chassises de estéreos, DVDs, etc., son una fuente muy valiosa para allegarse de capacitores, resistencias, diodos, transistores, etc., etc., -naturalmente, es necesario probarlos previamente antes de usarlos, claro está- lo cual da como resultado que, aparte de disfrutar del sentimiento de gusto por un trabajo terminado, funcional y bien hecho, satisface la idea de que mucho se puede reciclar de los aparatos viejos con bastante provecho.

En cuanto a los gabinetes que van a arropar los proyectos, suelo utilizar los gabinetes de TVs viejas o inservibles; en vez de tirar esos gabinetes a la basura, invierto un poco de tiempo en cortarlos en placas mediante una segueta fina y las almaceno. cuando llega el momento de hacer algún gabinete o caja a la medida, este material resulta muy adecuado para tal fin.

Gracias por su atención a este mensaje, y un abrazo a todos y c/u de ustedes.

monbollo.


----------



## Tacatomon

monbollo dijo:


> Amigos, quiero compartir con ustedes algunas fotos de subwoofers que he construido en casa: se trata de subwoofers de 56W, cuyos componentes son en su mayor parte piezas extraídas de placas y chassises arrumbados o descartados., excepto algunos componentes que deben ser nuevos, como los transistores de potencia de salida, Darlingtons, op-amps, etc. En cuanto a los disipadores de calor, aquellos que vienen instalados *en las fuentes de alimentación de PCs que ya no se usan* son excelentes y muy apropiados para estos fines. Incluso, los ventiladores que también se encuentran en dichas cajas son muy útiles para una adecuada ventilación de los nuevos proyectos.
> 
> Expongo estas fotos solo con el fin de que puedan apreciar que las placas inservibles de TV o chassises de estéreos, DVDs, etc., son una fuente muy valiosa para allegarse de capacitores, resistencias, diodos, transistores, etc., etc., -naturalmente, es necesario probarlos previamente antes de usarlos, claro está- lo cual da como resultado que, aparte de disfrutar del sentimiento de gusto por un trabajo terminado, funcional y bien hecho, satisface la idea de que mucho se puede reciclar de los aparatos viejos con bastante provecho.
> 
> En cuanto a los gabinetes que van a arropar los proyectos, suelo utilizar los gabinetes de TVs viejas o inservibles; en vez de tirar esos gabinetes a la basura, invierto un poco de tiempo en cortarlos en placas mediante una segueta fina y las almaceno. cuando llega el momento de hacer algún gabinete o caja a la medida, este material resulta muy adecuado para tal fin.
> 
> Gracias por su atención a este mensaje, y un abrazo a todos y c/u de ustedes.
> 
> monbollo.



WOW!!!

WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW!!!







Que ingenio de montaje Compatriota!!! Muy compacto, buenos detalles de conexiones, excelente vista de componentes.

Enhorabuena.

Saludos desde Veracruz!


----------



## AntonioAA

Que lindas cosas que estan montando TODOS.. 
Lo de monbollo me gusta mucho! yo hago lo mismo con fuentes de PC ( material barato e inagotable ) y tambien con disipadores de microprocesador .


----------



## tatajara

exelente mombollo muy lindo y prolijo 
me gusto como quedo lo de los dicipadores 
saludos


----------



## Tavo

Veía las fotos de Monbollo, y se me ocurre que el cooler no debe estar muy aprovechado ahí porque no tiene un canal de conducción de aire... por ahí, si tuviese unos "lados" (costados y arriba) sería mucho más eficiente... 

Saludos!

PS: Por lo demás, el montaje está muy prolijo y lindo.


----------



## monbollo

Tavo dijo:


> Veía las fotos de Monbollo, y se me ocurre que el cooler no debe estar muy aprovechado ahí porque no tiene un canal de conducción de aire... por ahí, si tuviese unos "lados" (costados y arriba) sería mucho más eficiente...
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> PS: Por lo demás, el montaje está muy prolijo y lindo.



Tavo, como se trata de un amplificador subwoofer clase B de potencia mediana (56W) los transistores de salida no llegan a desarrollar demasiado calor aún bajo funcionamiento continuo, con un disipador grueso y amplio (y sin ventilador, como originalmente había sido diseñado, aunque posteriormente ya lo incluí, para mayor seguridad). En aras de hacer siempre mis circuitos lo más compactos que me sea posible (soy un adicto irremediable a esta tendencia) trato siempre de que el ventilador quede muy cerca del conjunto, como un auxiliar adicional sencillo y barato, aunque prescindible según las circunstancias de construcción. El resultado es que así los disipadores siempre se sienten frescos; y en los momentos de uso más pesado (música con contenido de bajos potentes y constantes) los disipadores sólo alcanzan un grado de tibieza. Al final, un diseño ingenioso de la caja que alberga el circuito ayuda aún más a la conducción del aire de refresco, de atrás hacia adelante, como acertadamente apuntas. ¡Gracias por tu comentario, Tavo!





tatajara dijo:


> exelente mombollo muy lindo y prolijo
> me gusto como quedo lo de los dicipadores
> saludos



Muy gentil de tu parte, tatajara. En efecto, esos disipadores abundan por todas partes, y solo están esperando a que alguien llegue a rescatarlos. Un día pasé por un taller de reparaciones de computadoras (sin conocer a nadie de ahí) y le pedí al dueño con mucha cortesía si podría venderme alguna fuente de alimentación de PC inservible. Para no hacer el cuento largo, salí de ahí con una cajota conteniendo ¡VEINTE fuentes descartadas, y REGALADAS! El dueño me dijo que ya no sabía qué hacer con ellas y que regularmente tiraba al camión de la basura todo eso, que no les daba ningún uso posterior a su remoción y que le quitaba mucho espacio en su negocio. Por algún tiempo considerable, tendré material para hacer muuchos circuitos.. ¡un abrazo!





			
				SERGIOD dijo:
			
		

> Se ve genial mis felicitaciones



¡Muchas gracias, Sergio! Muy amable de tu parte...





Tacatomon dijo:


> WOW!!!
> 
> WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW!!!
> 
> http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j83/tacatomon/Meme/129161956729992540.gif
> 
> Que ingenio de montaje Compatriota!!! Muy compacto, buenos detalles de conexiones, excelente vista de componentes.
> 
> Enhorabuena.
> 
> Saludos desde Veracruz!



--------------
Tacatomon, me siento halagado por la valoración gráfica que hiciste, y me arropo con ello, pues me hace sentir muy bien. ¿Te gustaría ver publicado aquí el diagrama esquemático de mi proyecto de subwoofer de 56W? Quizás te interese construirlo. ¡Un abrazo y saludos!


----------



## ZedHqX4

Pues termine de montar este ampli hace ya unos meses, pero queria subirlo con fotos del interior, pero como no he tenido tiempo de desarmarlo, pues ya lo subo terminado o nunca se los mostrare. Ya para el proximo que arme lo documentare mejor.

Es un amplificador de guitarra de con un TDA7293 que da teoricamente 50W en 4ohms 35W en 8ohms. El preamplificador es el de construyasuvideorockola, lo arme antes de entrar al foro, y aunque no me disgusta, creo que podria estar mejor, pero bueno, para ser el primero no esta mal . Esta montado como cabezal y gabinete 1x12, la madera use mdf, asi que esta bastante pesadito. Despues de tomar las fotos les puse unos esquineros y unas patitas de goma, tambien agregue un ventilador ya que por lo cerrado del mueble el disipador se calienta bastante, con el ventilador a toda potencia ya no se calienta.


----------



## Helminto G.

nada, pero nada mal para ser el primero, aplicate con la serigrafia del frontal y te queda de 10 ya espero ver los siguientes


----------



## tatajara

Helminto G. dijo:


> nada, pero nada mal para ser el primero, aplicate con la serigrafia del frontal y te queda de 10 ya espero ver los siguientes



si la verdad que si muy lindo te a quedado 
saludos


----------



## huki

hola compañeros les dejo unas fotos del amplificador zener 400w+400w...me faltan los transistores de potencia y los capacitores para la fuente.


----------



## felixreal

Hooolaquetal!!!

Casi me da un poco de verguenza viendo los amplis que han posteado los compañeros, pero ahí va:

Este es un ampli recuperado de una mesa autoamplificada Soundcraft, que por motivos que no vienen al caso, llegó a mis manos con la placa del amplificador destrozada, y me lo quedé a cambio de dejar la mesa funcionando. Tuve que cortar la placa y pude salvar uno de los canales. Me ha llevado mucho tiempo reconstruirlo. El vumetro es de otra etapa y también tenía por ahí una placa de soft-start y un previo, que al final no he puesto.

La caja es provisional, lo probaré un tiempo, y si no da problemas, pasará a otra caja definitiva.

Está alimentado a +-58v y entrega 300w a 4 Ohms. Alimentará un subwoofer Sony de 15" para mi homecinema.

Saludos!!!


----------



## tatajara

muy lindo, me gusta el tamaño del toroide 
saludos


----------



## david2009

terminando de armar mi amplificador con 2 placas de 4  tda por placa para hacer 8 canales para la pc .. falta el  analizador de espectro para que quede y el frente de vidrio espejado

son 4 pre hi fi rotel y 2 placas q contiene 4 integrados por placa 8  ic en total


----------



## SERGIOD

david2009 dijo:


> terminando de armar mi amplificador con 2 placas de 4  tda por placa para hacer 8 canales para la pc .. falta el  analizador de espectro para que quede y el frente de vidrio espejado
> 
> son 4 pre hi fi rotel y 2 placas q contiene 4 integrados por placa 8  ic en total



estas usando cuatro preamplificadores ; ese pcb con los TDAs es de YIROSHI o no...


----------



## david2009

SERGIOD dijo:


> estas usando cuatro preamplificadores ; ese pcb con los TDAs es de YIROSHI o no...




si cuatro pre..  cada pre es estereo para dos canales. osea son 8 amplificadores  ..  2 tda por cada pre.

 no el pcb  es  de Internet  de uno que encontré pero lo simplifique  y entonces arme los 4 pcb para q entren  en una plaqueta. es el mismo circuito del tda que dice el datashet pero  comprimido


----------



## RubenCaceres

SergioD o David sabeis o podeis decirme si creeis que está bien el circuito bridge de mas arriba ? me tengo que poner a hacer la PCB que la quiero subir por aquí


----------



## tatajara

david2009 dijo:


> terminando de armar mi amplificador con 2 placas de 4  tda por placa para hacer 8 canales para la pc .. falta el  analizador de espectro para que quede y el frente de vidrio espejado
> 
> son 4 pre hi fi rotel y 2 placas q contiene 4 integrados por placa 8  ic en total




muy lindo laburito te mandaste david
felizitaciones


----------



## david2009

todavía me falta terminarlo. quiero ponerle un analizador de espectro donde  ice un rectángulo en la tapa que va   con un vidrio polarizado


----------



## ninet

Saludos:
Bueno el caso es que estoy haciendo un pequeño ampli y me gustaría realizar una serigrafía para la parte frontal, indicando el nombre de los elementos escala de los distintos potencionametros etc.
Y la cosa es que no se con que programa puedo hacerlo. Mi idea era imprimir sobre papel adhesivo y este pegarlo sobre la superficie de la caja, pero no se que software de dibujo puede ser mas converniente para dibujar escalas circulares para los potenciometros y demas. Por esto me gustaría que me diéseis alguna idea de con cual programa lo hacéis vosotros, y como lo hacéis. Gracias


----------



## JBE

Mirá, para hacer los frente uso un programa recomendado por amigos de este mismo foro. El programa se llama: "Front Panel Designer".
Al principio parece complicado, pero si te acostumbras, es fácil de usarlo y te queda muy bien. Pasate por mi album de fotos y fijate que tengo una fuente de pc ATX, cuyo frente fué diseñado con ese mismo programa.
Tené cuidado cuando lo imprimis en papel adhesivo de que al colocarlo en la impresora este Bien alisado para que no se mueva al imprimir, y te queden bien los lugares de los potes, etc.

El programa es simple de usar: Lo instalas, abrís y ponés "Create new front panel". Donde dice "Wight" pones el tamaño (ancho en mm) del panel donde pensas poner los potes, donde dice "Height" pone es tamaño (altura en mm) del panel, y donde dice "Thickness" es el espesor del panel.
Una vez seleccionado todo eso, vas a arriba a la izquierda, y seleccionas un cuadrado que posee un circulo en su interior; Le haces click y fijandote abajo a la izquierda verás que hay unas medidas que van cambiando de acuerdo a como te muevas dentro del panel. Te fijas la altura representada por el eje "Y", el ancho representado por el eje "X" y donde veas que esta a la altura y ancho que deseas, le haces click. Luego te aparecerá un cuadro de texto en donde te preguntará cual es el diametro del circulo que deseas colocar, lo pones y listo! Tienes un circulo en donde desees del tamaño que desees; y así con las demás formas. Y si tienes que usar por ejemplo, un ventilador para el enfriamiento del gabiente, fijate a la derecha en donde dice "Standard" le haces click y seleccionas un ventilador.

Cualquier duda me avisas!

Saludos!


----------



## ninet

He descargado el programa y lo he instalado, mirando he conseguido poca cosa, sólo poner el frontal en el tamaño y color que quiera,  como marcar agujeros en el frontal y colocar texto, pero no se como colocar arcos con escala para los potenciometros de tono y volumen, tampoco como poner un marco con texto en el borde para agrupar elementos. Gracias


----------



## JBE

Hay un lugar que tiene como una raya vertical. Con eso podes enmarcar el cuadro de texto.
Para hacer las rayas de los potes, usas ese mismo elemento.

Saludos!


----------



## epxaudio

Hola antes todo me prento en el forodeelectronica.com ya que soy nuevo en el foro y e leido mucho al respecto en el foro y me gustaria comentar e intercambiar ideas de como diseñar y fabricar amplificadores en casa.

En este momento les presento un amplificador que fabrique en casa, Etapa pòr etapa y le documento en las imágenes.

Agradezco todas los comentarios constructivos ya que me estoy iniciando en este tema de amplificadores de audio..   

Saludos a todos los integrantes del foro,,


----------



## djwash

Te felicito, te quedo muy bien!

Yo acomodaria un poco mas los cables, trenzaria los que van desde la fuente al ampli, y no se ve bien pero creo que en algunos lugares pondria cables mas gruesos, y cambiaria las fichas de parlantes por Speakon...


----------



## Angel Huapalla

Felicitaciones, se ve que tienes paciencia y capacidad para algunos detalles, muy buen acabado, se ve bien profesional, no te quedes solamente con este y sigue adelante, mejorando cada dia .Saludos


----------



## rash

Uno de los últimos...


----------



## jorger

Un pequeño pero matón: 



Se trata de un muy pequeño amplificador clase D, que proporciona 3wrms por canal.Es tan pequeño que no se llega a apreciar bien en las fotos, dentro del ''gabinete'' si es que se le puede llamar así 

La mini-fuente conmutada usada para él era de un cargador de móvil en desuso, no mete ni un solo ruido y de momento no se queja de la potencia que debe suministrar (aprox 7w).Aunque ya probé con otra de igual tamaño pero que solo usa componentes discretos y mete ruido de la ost... 

Probado con bafles de un antiguo equipo Aiwa, suena fuerte dentro del salón y no distorsiona nada.Quien iba a pensar que algo tan pequeño pudiera hacer tanto 

El ''gabinete'' no es más que una mecanización que yo mismo hice de una caja de plástico.Para hacer las dobleces y los cortes me las apañé yo mismo con un pequeño trafo el cual rebobiné para recalentar un hilo de cobre.De esa forma se puede mecanizar hasta los plásticos más frágiles y quebradizos como en este caso.

Un saludo.


----------



## Electronec

Está genial Jorger, mi enhorabuena.

¿ El esquema está por el foro?, si no es así, ¿ podrías subirlo ?

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## jorger

Gracias por los comentarios !, no quedó mal despues de todo.En las fotos no se ve igual de estético, la cámara capta un reflejo raro..
El esquema lamentablemente no existe.El amplificador en si lo compré ebay por 2,4€, es una plaquita que no mide más de 2x1.2cm aprox, todo smd incluido el integrado.
Un saludo !


----------



## juliangp

Hola , les vengo a presentar mi ampli, que recién lo estoy armando pero es un avance y no tengo seguridad de que llegue a funcionar.


----------



## patriciodj

juliangp dijo:


> Hola , les vengo a presentar mi ampli, que recién lo estoy armando pero es un avance y no tengo seguridad de que llegue a funcionar.



Esta quedando lindo y prolijo el diagrama esta en el foro?


----------



## juliangp

El diagrama es uno modificado de un stk4048ix , al que le agregue 4 transistores mas a la salida y le cambie los drivers , par diferencial, espejo de corriente y le agregue un preset para el bias, es un prototipo que funciona bien en el multisim y es la primera vez que lo voy a hacer, por eso tengo miedo de que no ande, saludos amigo si queres te lo paso


----------



## patriciodj

juliangp dijo:


> El diagrama es uno modificado de un stk4048ix , al que le agregue 4 transistores mas a la salida y le cambie los drivers , par diferencial, espejo de corriente y le agregue un preset para el bias, es un prototipo que funciona bien en el multisim y es la primera vez que lo voy a hacer, por eso tengo miedo de que no ande, saludos amigo si queres te lo paso



que gran idea, me interesa el diagrama, espero que te funcione a la primera


----------



## orpare

Cordial saludo a todos los miembros del foro adjunto fotos de amplificador recien salido de fabrica casera


----------



## juliangp

Gracias patricio  ahora te lo paso a ver que opinas o si ves algún error saludos.

Si lo vas a realizar tene en cuenta cambiar los transistores del par diferencial, drivers, etc, por otros de mayor voltaje, para los to92 podes poner los mpsa92 y mpsa42 (300v vce) y para los otros la serie que sigue que es la mje15032 y mje15033 que soportan 250v vce , y en el dibuejo hay un error en la r21, es de 0.47Ω no de uno


----------



## patriciodj

orpare dijo:


> Cordial saludo a todos los miembros del foro adjunto fotos de amplificador recien salido de fabrica casera



genial 





juliangp dijo:


> Gracias patricio  ahora te lo paso a ver que opinas o si ves algún error saludos.
> 
> Si lo vas a realizar tene en cuenta cambiar los transistores del par diferencial, drivers, etc, por otros de mayor voltaje, para los to92 podes poner los mpsa92 y mpsa42 (300v vce) y para los otros la serie que sigue que es la mje15032 y mje15033 que soportan 250v vce , y en el dibuejo hay un error en la r21, es de 0.47Ω no de uno



gracias


----------



## cmontoya

juliangp dijo:


> Hola , les vengo a presentar mi ampli, que recién lo estoy armando pero es un avance y no tengo seguridad de que llegue a funcionar.



Ya probastes los toshibas si son originales o no????? 
Para eso ayudate con un iman
Saludos

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola amigos
Cuando yo comencé con el cuento de los amplificadores conté con pocos recursos por eso me decidí a armar el amplificador de 30W con 2 TDA2030 de construyasuvideorockola y puedo decir que me funciono…………pero el aspecto físico de mi primer PCB que hice fue un poco desagradable y nunca me gusto, pero con el paso del tiempo y haciendo múltiples proyectos mejore la técnica y resolví cambiar por completo la PCB y también el diseño original que es mucho mas grande, tiene un switch (nunca me gusto este), también lo modifique para utilizar borneras no conector GP ,próximamente tengo planeado hacerle un preamplificador y su respectivo gabinete.
Saludos.

PCB Antigua y fue un redificir hacerla






PCB nueva y mejorada la tecnica


----------



## electromecanico

orpare dijo:


> Cordial saludo a todos los miembros del foro adjunto fotos de amplificador recien salido de fabrica casera



 yo veo mal o las entradas de señal las cableaste con cable comun y ni siquiera retorcido??


----------



## jorger

Aquí vengo con otro clase D destinado a un subwoofer (o dos).
En este caso es un amplificador de dos canales, que usa el integrado TDA8920BTH.El amplificador en sí lo compré ya hecho por varias razones:
-Es eficiente y ocupa muy poco espacio.
-Me sale tremendamente rentable comprarlo así.
-Y me ahorro tiempo y quebraderos de cabeza.
La desventaja, que no se aprende absolutamente nada.. lo reconozco.
Ahí van las fotos después de acomodarlo todo.

  
  
 

Se puede ver el trafo,el regulador del ventilador, el ventilador, el ampli y el filtro pasabajos ajustable.
Todo alimentado a +-24vdc exceptuando el ventilador de 34v, al cual le llegan 18v aprox del regulador (LM317).Realmente no es necesario ya que aunque el amplificador calienta, no lo hace de manera peligrosa ni mucho menos, pero prefiero prevenir, que trabaje frio y que me dure todo el tiempo posible 

En principio quise poner el amplificador justo en frente del ventilador, pero me veía negro por el tamaño del trafo, no había manera de que entrara si quería poner el amplificador de tal manera que quedara a cierta altura y claramente visible a través de la rejilla superior, y tendría que mecanizar el gabinete.. asique desistí y así quedó.
Creo que estéticamente es el mejor montaje que he realizado hasta hora, no me ha quedado nada mal el interior, medianamente presentable imagino.A ver opinan ustedes 

Un saludo !


----------



## tatajara

muy buen montaje jorger ¡¡
felizitaciones 
saludos


----------



## cmontoya

Para mejorar el aspecto no seria mejor  conseguirle una SMPS  quedaría mas profesional y mas pequeña y menos pesada
Saludos


----------



## jorger

Se agradecen los comentarios, tatajara y cmontoya.No invertí en una smps dado que ando con presupuesto muy bajo, además la idea era aprovechar ese transformador que tenía guardado, ya que cumple a la perfección los requistos.No siempre se tiene tanta potra .Igual estéticamente no lo veo tan mal... cuestión de gustos.
PD: Viniendo de un simple tda2050, la diferencia con este amplificador es bastante notable.
Un saludo !


----------



## Naders150

Viejo donde compraste las tarjeta ya terminadas??


----------



## jorger

Las compré en ebay.
Un saludo.


----------



## malto

Hola, quiero presentarles mi prospecto de ampli  solo trabaja una valvula (tengo 3 ecl86) y el ojo mágico, las demas esperan turno para hacer de previo.
 Saludos a todos.


----------



## Sergibal

Esta imagen me trae gratos recuerdos, del primer amplificador que compre cuando era un adolescente, recuerdo que era de marca italiana Geloso, no tenia gran potencia, tampoco un sonido excelente, pero me permitia escuchar unos vinilos que me gustaban, recuerdo tambien que tenia unas valvulas 12AX7. Vaya que ahi dentro se podia cocinar algo por que calentaba que daba un poco de miedo. Saludos.


----------



## Robo

Hola, tiempo sin pasar por aqui, les comparto el ultimo amplificador que hice, es un hibrido que usa un 12au7 y 2 irf510, el esquematico esta aqui http://www.diyaudioprojects.com/Solid/12AU7-IRF510-LM317-Headamp/
el amplificador fue hecho hace dias pero el tubo original  fue quebrado por mi gato asi que me toco esperar para conseguir el tubo nuevo y ahora si montarlo en su caja.
los mosfet no calientan mucho al aire libre, pero si dentro de esa caja en que los meti, por eso en estos dias le estare abriendo unos huecos de ventilacion, ya tienen disipadores puestos pero no es suficiente. Bueno aqui estan las fotos.


----------



## rash

Nuevo amplificador portátil con el vumetro de una vieja pletina sony...

Ahh por cierto, el puente del fondo pertenece a la ciudad donde paso mis dias....

Un saludo y cuidense


----------



## TetsuoTNT

Hola, hace ya días que a duras penas visito el foro, y no sé por qué todavía no he puesto enlace a un vídeo que subí del ampli que monté. Ahora está un pelín más evolucionado, y lo escucho con unos parlantes mejores que los del vídeo. Un saludo.


----------



## SERGIOD

rash dijo:


> Nuevo amplificador portátil con el vumetro de una vieja pletina sony...
> 
> Ahh por cierto, el puente del fondo pertenece a la ciudad donde paso mis dias....
> 
> Un saludo y cuidense
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/2/4/7/6/imgp9176.jpg
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/2/4/7/6/imgp9147.jpg



Ahora si te saltaste la barda te salio de lujo excelente amplificador puedes subir todos los datos,
PD: Bonitos parlantitos azuleados


----------



## Robo

tatajara dijo:
			
		

> felizitaciones robo muy lindo ¡¡
> saludos



Gracias! ese es mi primer trabajo con tubos, y como resulto andar bien, ahora voy por algo mas complejo


----------



## tatajara

felizitaciones a rash y tetsuo tnt ¡¡
rash muy buenos tus montajes, te admiro jejeje



> Gracias! ese es mi primer trabajo con tubos, y como resulto andar bien, ahora voy por algo mas complejo


de nada ¡¡ por algo se comienza jeje
saludos


----------



## Tavo

_JorgeR_, muy lindo tu montaje, siempre bien prolijos y limpios como de costumbre... excelente. 

Saludos.


----------



## epxaudio

hola amigos del foro aqui estoy de nuevo,, gracias por los comentarios sobre my ampli que comparti con ustedes,, aqui les traigo mas fotos de otro ampli que fabrique con otras caracteristicas y hace poco que lo termine y me quedo buenisimo ,, espero que les guste ,, y sigo agradeciendo las criticas constructivas  ,,,,, epxaudio,,,,,


----------



## pipa09

Buen montaje                                                 !


----------



## ArArgonath

Saludos epxaudio. Te quedó genial el equipo, pero me surgió una duda como hiciste para hacer las rejillas de ventilación?


----------



## Quercus

rash dijo:


> Nuevo amplificador portátil con el vumetro de una vieja pletina sony...
> 
> Ahh por cierto, el puente del fondo pertenece a la ciudad donde paso mis dias....
> 
> Un saludo y cuidense


Otro portatil muy bonito, y ademas practico de transportar...con bandolera y todo...
Saludos





epxaudio dijo:


> hola amigos del foro aqui estoy de nuevo,, gracias por los comentarios sobre my ampli que comparti con ustedes,, aqui les traigo mas fotos de otro ampli que fabrique con otras caracteristicas y hace poco que lo termine y me quedo buenisimo ,, espero que les guste ,, y sigo agradeciendo las criticas constructivas  ,,,,, epxaudio,,,,,


 
Gran trabajo... en horabuena...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola, *rash* me podes dar algunos datos de esos parlantes y si a los de abajo tus los tapaste o vienen así???


----------



## rash

SSTC dijo:


> Hola, *rash* me podes dar algunos datos de esos parlantes y si a los de abajo tus los tapaste o vienen así???



Hola, los parlantes los conseguí de un equipo Sony....y los de abajo ya venían así....

Saludos

Rash


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

posteo el ampli que estoy haciendo un 5.1(con matrix hafler decoder),tiene 1 stk 401-120 para los frontales,y 4 tda2050 para los traseros,central y woofer,aun no esta terminado.
tengo que terminar todo el gabinete(era uno reciclado de pc),pintarlo y hacer el frontal de aluminio,similar a el rotel rb956ax,no se compara con la calidad que hay en el foro pero va mejorando


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Disculpen , tengo una duda, habia leido que Tacatomon habia remplazado los transistores "2N5401" por otros, creo que los "MPSA92", pero no estoy seguro del porque ni del para que.... alguien me podria explicar porque es mejor poner los "MPSA92" que los "2N5401" ???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## djwash

Si miraras el datasheet de ambos verias que es principalmente por el voltaje que manejan los MPSA92, para ciertas aplicaciones es mejor que el 2N5401, ademas de este ultimo se dice que vienen muchos falsos o con las patas en diferente orden con respecto al datasheet ...


----------



## leaseba

Hola, aca estoy armando el modulo como comente en el titulo, me falta poco para terminarlo y armarlo..asique pronto subire fotos con el amp completo de 8 canales, todo para hacer el home 8.1 canales al estilo cine para mi pieza, A ROMPER VIDRIOS!!!!


Adjunto tambien el proyector Optoma GT 750e HD 3D directo y el BlueRay LG 3D, y yo en el facebook jaja!!

Y la caja del amplificador completo, faltaria agregarle 2 canales mas de potenciometros y 2 salidas mas atras para los parlantes faltantes...falta poco....


----------



## Ratmayor

Felicidades por tu proyecto, una pregunta, que usarás para separar los canales?


----------



## 1l4n3r4z0

Estas imágenes corresponden a una potencia Spectrum de Contruyasuvideorockola.com que armé en estos días, quedó a mi parecer muy bonita  pero toca salir de ella  pues es para regalársela a un familiar en Navidad, arroja algo así como 300w en 4ohm, suena realmente fantástico y no es tan costoso su ensamble, le añadí un pre para micrófono sencillo ya que lo quieren para un karaoke en una finca (quinta, rancho o como le digan ). Bueno eso es todo, espero les guste. Un Saludo al Foro y Felices Fiestas!.


----------



## israelel

aqui les dejo mi ultimo modelo del tda 7377 portable y lo mejor casi regalado que la PSU es una atx que sale en 13dlls en mexico, ademas de ser portable y bastante poderoso para el tamaño y se puede llevar a fiestas improvisadas para que no falte la musica.
saludos


----------



## osk_rin

israelel.
muy bueno el montaje, con el tiempo harás cosas cada vez mas prolijas 

solo te sugeriría que cortaras/desoldaras todos los cabes extra que no cumplen ninguna función, con el objetivo de que todo quede mas ordenado


----------



## israelel

Se les agradece todo, aqui una actalizacion jjejejejej ya con pinturita  y acerca de los cables lo quiero dejar por que luego necesito una fuente de 12vc y puesta esta me sirve por las varias salidas,pero se agradece le consejo,que mas adelante lo hare:


----------



## chinoelvago

este el apli es un sinclaer z-30 y un pre de bajo el fender frotman la verdad trate de reciclar casi todo lo que pude los trafo son de grabadores viejos son de 12+12 a 1.5 amp las maderas son de aglomerados que fui encontrado en el laburo son muy gruesas y pesadas pero noo me importo y como ahi tengo mas herramientas que en mi casa lo temine ahi a y lo uso con un subwofeer de 10w de un home que encontre por ahi y bueno tarde casi un año en terminarlo porque de vez en cuando lo continuaba. todas las plaquetas las saque del foro


----------



## osk_rin

muy bien, 
lo importante es ponerle empeño, ya veras que la proxima vez iras mejorando tus habilidades


----------



## epxaudio

amigo chinoelvago lo importante es empesar con algo, tienes que continuar fabricando ampli y veras que tomaras experiencia y todo fluira mas rapido, si necesitas algunos consejos me lo haces saber que con gusto te ayudo ...epxaudio...


----------



## chinoelvago

gracias epxaudio, por las palabras y si voy a seguir fabricando ampli este el primero de muchos, ha y tarde bastante porque no tenia tiempo, estaba estudiando pero en ese año los componetes se me fueron apareciendo habre gastado unos 80 pesos arg. el ampli lo tiene mi hermano como toca en una banda el bajo lo iba aprobar como suena y si le gusta me iba a pedir que le arme un cabezal de bajo quizas el gallien del foro y un poco mas de potencia unos 100wo 200w ya estare pregunatando dudas!!!


----------



## gustavo dani

bueno son las primeras fotos que subo al foro, es el quinto amplificador que armo de la pagina construyasuvideorockola y la verdad que todos son bastante buenos. este lo arme para mi, los anteriores tuve la oportunidad de venderlos a todos. ah lo arme con mjl 21194 de la marca ISC y no son tan malos, por ahora no dan problemas y el sonido es increible. me dejo sorprendido, tambien subo una foto de unos bafles que me hice hace unos meses, de 3 vias con divisor de frecuencia de 3 vias. saludos


----------



## Sergibal

Saludos a todo el foro. A modo de participar les presento mi amplificador, hace un tiempo atras le hice un par de canales frontales con 4 viejos pero buenos 2N3055,  ademas tiene dos canales posteriores con un TDA2005 el cual por cierto lo cambiare por otros mejores, creo que me animare por algo un poco mas potente como el de Yiroshi de dos transistores (Zener) o tal vez el Pioneer pues no requiero tanta potencia, suficiente seria con unos 50 o 100W por canal ya que mencionaron que se los puede alimentar (al Zener y al Pioneer) desde +/-35V. Ademas tiene tambien un canal para los bajos, que es de la pagina de Rod Elliot. Comentarles que la caja la compre vacia, le añadi unos leds con el IC LM3915 y el equalizador de tres bandas con el IC TL074, naturalmente le tuve que implementar un filtro pasa-bajos para el subwoofer. La verdad es que suena estupendo para mi sala, nada que envidiar a un equipo comercial que tengo en mi habitacion pues comparando, este aparatito suena muy bien, el sonido es mas nitido, mas brillante, bajos retumbantes ademas tengo la satisfaccion de haberlo hecho con mis manos, y claro esta con la ayuda de todos Uds. Creo que en vez de gran potencia-al menos para mi, en mi sala- es mejor lo que llaman la multiamplificacion, creo que en este caso seria un 4.1, poder suficiente y sonido excelente. Disculpen si me extendi, y para finalizar quiero agradecer los comentarios, opiniones y consejos de todos los expertos de este gran foro. Felices fiestas y hasta pronto.

Saludos a todo el foro. A modo de participar les presento mi amplificador, hace un tiempo atras le hice un par de canales frontales con 4 viejos pero buenos 2N3055,  ademas tiene dos canales posteriores con un TDA2005 el cual por cierto lo cambiare por otros mejores, creo que me animare por algo un poco mas potente como el de Yiroshi de dos transistores (Zener) o tal vez el Pioneer pues no requiero tanta potencia, suficiente seria con unos 50 o 100W por canal ya que mencionaron que se los puede alimentar (al Zener y al Pioneer) desde +/-35V. Ademas tiene tambien un canal para los bajos, que es de la pagina de Rod Elliot. Comentarles que la caja la compre vacia, le añadi unos leds con el IC LM3915 y el equalizador de tres bandas con el IC TL074, naturalmente le tuve que implementar un filtro pasa-bajos para el subwoofer. La verdad es que suena estupendo para mi sala, nada que envidiar a un equipo comercial que tengo en mi habitacion pues comparando, este aparatito suena muy bien, el sonido es mas nitido, mas brillante, bajos retumbantes ademas tengo la satisfaccion de haberlo hecho con mis manos, y claro esta con la ayuda de todos Uds. Creo que en vez de gran potencia-al menos para mi, en mi sala- es mejor lo que llaman la multiamplificacion, creo que en este caso seria un 4.1, poder suficiente y sonido excelente. Disculpen si me extendi, y para finalizar quiero agradecer los comentarios, opiniones y consejos de todos los expertos de este gran foro. Felices fiestas y hasta pronto.



Amigos, una consulta, ¿Como puedo subir imagenes y que se vean directamente en el mensaje, como lo hizo Israelel?


----------



## yuccez

daga dijo:


> hola a todos
> al ver que ya muchas personas lo han armado me decidi a montarlo, aqui dejo pues las fotos mi amplificador de 100 watios  que fue publicado por luciperro,  aunque  le adiccione algunas mejoras  tales como retardo y protecciones de DC a la salida.
> para la el control de volumen le  coloque un potenciometro que tiene un motor reductor pegado  (este lo  saque de un viejo equipo  aiwa ) y lo he conectado  a un puente H con esto da la impresion de ser un control de volumen  digital.espero terminarlo  antes de que se acabe el año jejeje
> aunque aun me hacen falta algunas cosillas ya lo ensaye y funciona  mostro ,saludos



oye daga, tengo una pregunta, como hiciste para identificar tap central del trafo que usaste??


----------



## crimson

Hola sergibal, para subir fotos fijate este post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-demas-69423/
Saludos C


----------



## Don Plaquetin

bienvenido al FORO *Sergibal* espero puedas aprender a unar el *URL* de las imagenes que subis para poder aplicarlas en *



*


----------



## elektriko

Que tal compañeros, la verdad no se nada sobre amplificadores, de uqe tipo de amplificadores estan hablando, y porque luego veo que dicen que de 1 canal o 2 canales, alguien me podria explicar suo sus proyectos, me llamaron mucho la atención, saludos


----------



## Sergibal

elektriko dijo:


> Que tal compañeros, la verdad no se nada sobre amplificadores, de uqe tipo de amplificadores estan hablando, y porque luego veo que dicen que de 1 canal o 2 canales, alguien me podria explicar suo sus proyectos, me llamaron mucho la atención, saludos



Bueno, primeramente gracias por el consejo a Crimson, y tambien a SSCT. 

Y para Elektriko, comentarte que primeramente descubri lo que es un equipo mono, o sea un solo canal donde los instrumentos y la(s) voz(es) todo sale por un solo bafle o parlante.

Luego un equipo stereo, o sea dos canales (un derecho y un izquierdo=L y R) donde el sonido de los instrumentos generalmente se distribuye entre los dos canales, por ejemplo: en el derecho puede que se escuchen la guitarra electrica, el organo, y en el otro canal saldrian los instrumentos de percusion las baterias, los instrumentos de viento, y los bajos solo por dar un ejemplo, esto depende de como se organice el estudio de grabacion o el grupo que va a ejecutar la musica. Las voces generalmente salen en ambos canales. Al momento de escuchar en un equipo Stereo el tema o los temas grabados en el CD -y estando los bafles debidamente bien ubicados, esto es separados a cierta distancia- se produce el efecto llamado Stereofonia que le da a a la persona que la escucha una sensacion mas agradable y realista, mejor que el sonido mono.

Luego viene el equipo -llamado generalmente 2.1-, donde se añade un tercer canal o parlante, en el cual solo se escucha los sonidos de baja frecuencia como los tambores, la guitarra Bass o tambien llamado bajo justamente, y en los otros dos canales se escucha el resto (organos, voces, percusion, etc). Me parece que el sonido es mejor por que no se le exige a un solo parlante todo el trabajo de emitir los sonidos de todas las frecuencias, bajas medias y altas, pues esto le resta eficiencia.

Luego vienen en otros equipos un par canales ademas de los ya mencionados, que se ubican atras del escucha, generalmente se les llama envolventes, y dan en conjunto un sonido mejor aun, mas realista a mi parecer mas completo, como que estas en un gran salon o teatro, se les llama a estos equipos generalmente 4.1.

Ya en otros equipos viene un quinto canal ademas de los mencionados, que en realidad es la suma de los canales derecho e izquierdo que van al frente del escucha, este sonido es denominado generalmente 5.1. 

Cabe mencionar que el parlante de los bajos es generalmente mas grande y mas potente que los demas, pues el resto son pequeños y son solo para reproducir frecuencias medias o agudas. Algunos equipos pueden venir con mas de un parlante para bajos o con mas canales por ejemplo los equipos 7.1, etc.

Comentarte tambien que estos equipos multicanal cuentan en su interior con preamplificadores y filtros, que adecuan el sonido y lo distribuyen entre varios amplificadores independientes, que generalmente se encuentran el el interior del gabinete principal. Espero haber disipado tu duda.

Si gustas puedo subir un ejemplo del circuito que use en el ampli que me ensamble.

Saludos.


----------



## elektriko

Sergibal dijo:


> Bueno, primeramente gracias por el consejo a Crimson, y tambien a SSCT.
> 
> Y para Elektriko, comentarte que primeramente descubri lo que es un equipo mono, o sea un solo canal donde los instrumentos y la(s) voz(es) todo sale por un solo bafle o parlante.
> 
> Luego un equipo stereo, o sea dos canales (un derecho y un izquierdo=L y R) donde el sonido de los instrumentos generalmente se distribuye entre los dos canales, por ejemplo: en el derecho puede que se escuchen la guitarra electrica, el organo, y en el otro canal saldrian los instrumentos de percusion las baterias, los instrumentos de viento, y los bajos solo por dar un ejemplo, esto depende de como se organice el estudio de grabacion o el grupo que va a ejecutar la musica. Las voces generalmente salen en ambos canales. Al momento de escuchar en un equipo Stereo el tema o los temas grabados en el CD -y estando los bafles debidamente bien ubicados, esto es separados a cierta distancia- se produce el efecto llamado Stereofonia que le da a a la persona que la escucha una sensacion mas agradable y realista, mejor que el sonido mono.
> 
> Luego viene el equipo -llamado generalmente 2.1-, donde se añade un tercer canal o parlante, en el cual solo se escucha los sonidos de baja frecuencia como los tambores, la guitarra Bass o tambien llamado bajo justamente, y en los otros dos canales se escucha el resto (organos, voces, percusion, etc). Me parece que el sonido es mejor por que no se le exige a un solo parlante todo el trabajo de emitir los sonidos de todas las frecuencias, bajas medias y altas, pues esto le resta eficiencia.
> 
> Luego vienen en otros equipos un par canales ademas de los ya mencionados, que se ubican atras del escucha, generalmente se les llama envolventes, y dan en conjunto un sonido mejor aun, mas realista a mi parecer mas completo, como que estas en un gran salon o teatro, se les llama a estos equipos generalmente 4.1.
> 
> Ya en otros equipos viene un quinto canal ademas de los mencionados, que en realidad es la suma de los canales derecho e izquierdo que van al frente del escucha, este sonido es denominado generalmente 5.1.
> 
> Cabe mencionar que el parlante de los bajos es generalmente mas grande y mas potente que los demas, pues el resto son pequeños y son solo para reproducir frecuencias medias o agudas. Algunos equipos pueden venir con mas de un parlante para bajos o con mas canales por ejemplo los equipos 7.1, etc.
> 
> Comentarte tambien que estos equipos multicanal cuentan en su interior con preamplificadores y filtros, que adecuan el sonido y lo distribuyen entre varios amplificadores independientes, que generalmente se encuentran el el interior del gabinete principal. Espero haber disipado tu duda.
> 
> Si gustas puedo subir un ejemplo del circuito que use en el ampli que me ensamble.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias por responder, me gustaria armar uno pero no se por donde empezar agradecería cualquier tip.
Saludos


----------



## epxaudio

amigo elektrico,, te sugiero que si tienes buenos conocimientos basicos sobre la electronica y estas bien empapado de todos los temas relacionados sobre la electro acustica bien venido o si no comienza a instruirte al respecto antes de armar un amplificador de audio... para que no te frustres con solo comensar uno ... en el foro estamos para compartir y ayudar a todos por igual... saludos.... "epxaudio"


----------



## Nuyel

elektrico los bajos se numeran después del punto, si es 2.1 tiene dos canales principales de rango extendido y un canal de bajos, si es 7.1 son 7 canales de rango extendido y un canal de bajos, he visto también 7.2 que tienen 2 canales de bajos, por otra parte deberías empezar con un amplificador tipo IC como algún TDA20xx, tiene pocos componentes y es fácil de armar, en las datasheet vienen los circuitos básicos para que funcionen tanto con fuentes simétricas como asimétricas, en el foro también encuentras aportes con los diseños de circuito impreso para que los transfieras y comiences a armarlo rápidamente.


----------



## Ratmayor

Este es el amplificador de un 2.1 de muy bajo presupuesto, que le estoy haciendo a un amigo 

​


----------



## DOSMETROS

¡ Eso es estaño 33 % y reciclado ! 

Está lindo che


----------



## osk_rin

pues qui un avance de mi nuevo 2.1

este consta de el filtro compartido por el compañero EZ, un LM4780 con el diseño de pcb de mnicolau y un LM3886 para el sub, diseño cortesía de elektor.
aquí unas cuantas imágenes:
Ver el archivo adjunto 85917



hasta pronto


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

te felicito oscar te quedo impecable


----------



## el-rey-julien

si quedo muy prolijo y bien montado ,me guta


----------



## osk_rin

gracias compañeros, 
en cuanto termine el proyecto comparto fotos, de momento todo funciona perfecto esta montado en version de prueba XD pero todo anda perfectamente con un excelente sonido

solo me hace falta un transformador adecuado necesito uno de algunos 22+22 ac tengo unos de 27+27 ac y ya esta en los limites de los chip's solo me detiene el trafo de momento


----------



## Ratmayor

Osk_rin: Ojalá aquí se consiguieran placas así, me encanta ese acabado, felicidades...



DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¡ Eso es estaño 33 % y reciclado !
> 
> Está lindo che


De hecho es 60/40  y si es reciclado, usé una de estas para estañarlo:


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo tengo dos de esas caseras , las arme yo mismo para estañar cables,
la batea las ise con un salero de acero inoxidable,la resistencia las mande a hacer a medida ,con un tipo que repara inyectoras de plastico


----------



## DOSMETROS

No le echan un poquito de resina para rejuvenecer al estaño ?


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo le echo un poco de estaño no reciclado,asi del rollito ,con esa poca resina nueva lo deja bien brillante ¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS

Seeeeee , yo suelo agregar estaño a las soldaduras viejas que voy a remover


----------



## osk_rin

he montado todo en versión de prueba aun me faltan los caps de 1000uf en ambas placas y a falta de un transformador adecuado temporalmente utilizo este gigante lo que otorga +-20 volts con algunos 5-8 amp es un voltaje miserable para ambos chips pero suenan excelentemente


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Ratmayor dijo:


> Este es el amplificador de un 2.1 de muy bajo presupuesto, que le estoy haciendo a un amigo
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 86444​




¿ Que circuito es éste ?. Parecen tda20xx ó LM1785 ¿ no ?.
Un saludo.


----------



## gabriel77sur

Hola a todos les presento el tercer ampli que termino aun faltan detalles de terminación pero ya es funcional espero les guste , sugerencias y criticas bien venidas, saludos a todos


----------



## Ratmayor

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> ¿ Que circuito es éste ?. Parecen tda20xx ó LM1785 ¿ no ?.
> Un saludo.


TDA2030, mi amigo es muy tacaño como para montar los LM1785 



gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hola a todos les presento el tercer ampli que termino aun faltan detalles de terminación pero ya es funcional espero les guste , sugerencias y criticas bien venidas, saludos a todos
> 
> 
> http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/4425/img0249eq.jpg


 Excelente terminación, felicidades...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Gracias, comentabas que era un 2.1 ¿ los filtros ?. Es que el diseño me agrada, muy compacto y con la fuente incluida. Si eres tan amáble, publícalo por favor. 
Gracias y un saludo.
P.D. Ya no tengo PC hasta mañana, si publicas algo ya lo consultaré.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá les traigo las ultimas fotos del amplificador integrado de 40+40W. Son las ultimas por que ya no van a haber mas mejoras ni modificaciones: el ampli llegó al limite de lo que podía dar y lo ha dado muy bien, pero ya es hora que le deje el lugar a nuevos diseños mas "modernos". Los sucesores van a ser un amplificador de 8 canales con el TDA7294 configurables en BTL o SE y un preamplificador controlado por microprocesador, con mando remoto infrarrojo y un control de tono (manual) bastante sofisticado, pensado para corregir a groso-modo la respuesta de los baffles.... pero esto vendrá mas adelante . Por ahora, les muestro la ultima modificación, la inclusión del protector de parlantes *de este tema*, y también se puede ver la modificación anterior, que fué la inclusión del selector de entradas con relays y el cambio de los dos trafos de dicroicas por uno "muy violento" _reciclando _ un núcleo que tenía por ahí proveniente de un lugar no muy santo.

En fin, espero que les agrade.

Vista de arriba (con comentarios)... como verán, ya no cabe mas nada dentro del gabinete:



Y acá va de costado para que se vea mejor el selector de entradas y el control del ventilador auxiliar:



Saludos!!!


----------



## tatajara

felizitaciones a todos por sus montajes, muy lindos y espero que lo disfruten ¡¡
rat que potencia tiene este bichito ? 
osk_rin me gusto la prolijidad de las placas muy linas ¡¡
EZ, este es uno de los que ya tenias o es nuevo ?
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es el viejo ampli que presenté _*acá*_, pero tiene varias mejoras, en especial el *selector de entradas* y el nuevo trafo de alimentación.
Saludos!


----------



## tatajara

haa lo veía cara conocida jeje ¡¡
muy lindo 
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me gustó mucho la entrada por relés ! ! ! !   .

Yo soy más vago para los ventiladores , o los pongo directos , o los conecto a parlantes  , más volumen --> más viento 

Ahora todos queremos saber el origen del transformador . . . ¿ anduviste por alguna sala de máquinas de ascensores ?


----------



## Quercus

ezavalla dijo:


> …un preamplificador controlado por microprocesador, con mando remoto infrarrojo y un control de tono (manual) bastante sofisticado, pensado para corregir a groso-modo la respuesta de los baffles.... pero esto vendrá mas adelante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . .


  Ya me has dejado con la impaciencia por el tema del previo…
  Me gusto eso del selector de entrada con reles, y  estoy trabajando en uno  con entrada de phono integrada… para el próximo…
  Me sumo a DOSMETROS en la pregunta
  Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Jajajaja!!!!
EL trafo ese lo encontré "_guardado por alguien_ " en un armario con cosas de desguace que iban a la basura  y como el "dueño" no apareció, pues lo tomé "prestado" . El bobinado secundarion que tenía era un delirio, por que eran cintas de cobre de 1.5 mm de espesor y como 5 mm de ancho, así que entregaba una parva de amperes. Parecía el trafo de una máquina de soldar, pero es muy pequeño para eso. El núcleo es de acero al silicio de grano orientado (el que me lo rebobinó todavía se está preguntando de donde saqué ese trafo ) y tenía escrito SIEMENS en el papel que envolvía el bobinado.

En fin.... un buen hallazgo


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Trafo de salida de audio  ?


----------



## djbetinho

juliangp dijo:


> Hola , les vengo a presentar mi ampli, que recién lo estoy armando pero es un avance y no tengo seguridad de que llegue a funcionar.



funciona? 
4 ou 8 ohms ? 
gracias.


----------



## Zet@

- Hola!! - 
 Hace tiempo que no ando por aqui, cosas de rutina y trabajo....
 Les presento uno de los ampli que he terminado hace poco.
 Se trata de una etapa clase D posteada aqui en el foro, por lo que agradezco a todos por el desarrollo de la misma, y desde luego a su creador EJTagle.
 Esta esta alimentada con una fuente SMPS tambien posteada aqui por Mnicolau 

Caracteristicas:
 - Potencia: 100 Wrms 8 Ohm x 2 
                                    180 Wrms 4 Ohm x 2
 - Proteccion contra sobrecarga, Cortocircuito y retardo de encendido.
 - Fuente SMPS, 250 W eficaces sobre +/- 45.5 V.   
 - Enfriamiento forzado por turbina de etapa de potencia.                
 - Dimensines: 40 x 400 x 250 mm aprox.

 Realmente el sonido final me encanto!
 Aunque su respuesta en frecuencia es muy bueno, solo se lo usará para medios y agudos.


----------



## rash

Zet@ .....espectacular tu montaje....

Enhorabuena

Rash


----------



## juliangp

djbetinho dijo:


> funciona?
> 4 ou 8 ohms ?
> gracias.



No lo termine de armar aún, no me llegan los transistores!, la idea es que tire 400w a 4 ohm


----------



## soniderocharly

Hola a todos, andando por el foro volvi a encontrar el tema y es sorprendente.

Hay mucho talento, muy buenos trabajos, los felicito en verdad, bueno aqui les presento éste amplificador que armé de otros que como muchos compramos piezas y resultan que estan bien y se fueron quedando.

Es un amplificador que entrega una potencia de 200 en 8 ohms, 340 en 4 ohms y 430 en 2 ohms en version monofonica;  solo falta la fuente, lo he estado alimentando con 47-47 x 3 amp pero no es suficiente y he estado parado por ese detalle la fuente es de 47-47, pero Amperes no tengo datos.

Felicidades a todos


----------



## crazysound

Hola soniderocharly, disculpá que te lo diga así pero imposible que tire 350W en 4ohms con +-47V.

Saludos..


----------



## soniderocharly

Gracias y disculpen es 47/47 Vca, deberia ser originalmente de 55/55 Vca max pero la corriente no la tengo clara aun.


----------



## Fogonazo

Muy de tanto en tanto y cuando "*Pachorra*" me deja armo cosas, por ejemplo:











Estas fotos corresponde a un 250+250 con ventilación por túnel con doble cooler





Este es un Amplificador de guitarra 150W con su fuente​
Ambos ya fueron ajustados y probados, al de arriba le faltan colocar mas transistores, pero ya hace ruido


----------



## Ratmayor

Excelente trabajo Fogo, pero una preguntonta, ¿No le agregas nada para acoplar termicamente las 2 piezas de aluminio?
Ver el archivo adjunto 87739


----------



## Fogonazo

Ratmayor dijo:


> Excelente trabajo Fogo, pero una preguntonta, ¿No le agregas nada para acoplar termicamente las 2 piezas de aluminio?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 87739



Todavía no están solidarizadas de forma definitiva porque todavía estoy viendo el montaje del conjunto en el gabinete.
Cuando este tema esté definido las 2 piezas se unirán con tornillos no removibles y grasa siliconada entre ambas.


----------



## boloyspe

hola atodos e estado trabando en armar amplificadores use un trasformador de 55 mas 55 ac , para probarlo lo use con dos mosfet y suena muy lindo , ya terminado le pondre 12 mosfet..... subo imajene


----------



## Tacatomon

Unas fotos mas del Amplificador MBT que compartió con nosotros hace un tiempo el compañero Luciperrro.













































 































 

 

 

 

 



Y otro UCD del Ing. Tagle






Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## rash

Lo mejor: pues ya se lo imaginan....








saludos

rash


----------



## Nuyel

Rash me recordaste a estos dos engendros 








Fue hace 2 años, no tuvimos ni idea de donde meterlos y el tiempo se nos vino encima


----------



## Electronec

Tacato, rash y Nuyel, unos maestros, grandes trabajos, da gusto de verdad, mi enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## rash

En los tiempos tan extraños que nos ha tocado vivir... no podemos perder el rumbo e intentar que nuestro hijos y jóvenes comprendan que no hay nada por encima de la solidaridad ni siquiera el dinero, aunque se nos pase la vida tras él.
Saludos.

PD: Están todos invitados, eso si, deben aportar para conseguir el amplificador..jajajaja

Otra forma de contribuir mediante la electrónica y la tecnología, todo es cuestión de querer y creer..

Rash


----------



## eduardo silva

buen acabado con el gabiente, deberias mejorar con la serigrafia pero esta excelente felicitaciones


----------



## eusebio pacheco

mnicolau dijo:


> Dejo unas fotos del Rotel terminado...
> 
> http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii23/mhnicolau/P1010051.jpg
> 
> http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii23/mhnicolau/P1010052.jpg
> 
> http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii23/mhnicolau/P1010053.jpg
> 
> http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii23/mhnicolau/P1010054.jpg
> 
> Saludos



que circuito protector usas en este amplificador  muy buen diseño  yo aun no  he armado  estas fuentes pero   al ver estos armados ya sonando  me animare a hacer una de estas bellezas





Roberto Calderón dijo:


> hola muchachos, alli les dejo estas imágenes de amplificador que hice en vacaciones ......la perfecta combinación de un excelente sonido y alta potencia



hola compañero  que driver es este me gustaría que lo postearas para hacerlo  gracias de ante mano desde monteria cordoba  ya he armando algunos diseños de acá y para que buenos resultados saludos a  todos los floristas


----------



## eusebio pacheco

estas son otras fotos de diseño y armado driver gallien krueger american audio y el ultimo ne negro pionner

este es una apli que arme hace poco ahora subiré mas fotos mm aun no me amoldo a como colocar las publicaciones jeej mis disculpas al os moderadores

amplificador de 20 transistores


----------



## chacarock

eusebio pacheco dijo:


> este es una apli que arme hace poco ahora subiré mas fotos mm aun no me amoldo  a como colocar las publicaciones jeej mis disculpas al  os moderadores




que buena esa cerigrafia, con que la haces? y que caracteristicas tiene ese transistor,  saludos


----------



## osk_rin

chacarock dijo:


> que buena esa cerigrafia, con que la haces? y que caracteristicas tiene ese transistor,  saludos


si no estoy equivocado, esta hecha con "tranparencia acetato, o como las  conozcan, lo reconozco porque lospads quedaron expandidos, y es  caracteristico de la transparecia cuando le das mucha temperatura y  presion, el tones se "expande".

buenas placas compañero eusebio


----------



## cmontoya

Hola

eusebio pacheco lo hisistes stereo o mono??? y con cuanto lo alimentas ??? y que intensidad???

Saludos


----------



## eusebio pacheco

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola
> 
> eusebio pacheco lo hisistes stereo o mono??? y con cuanto lo alimentas ??? y que intensidad???
> 
> Saludos



esta armado  en estéreo  con un voltaje de +60 y -60 pues  el dueño   para  futuro  quiere manejar la  en puente y suena potente jeje mas tarde subo mas fotos de otro  que he armado  de esa forma las tarjetas están hechas en vinilo adhesivo  y armadas en eagle  y luego pasadas a plotter  los puntos no quedan bien  pero  al hacer la marca de dicho punto   después de quemada en ácido  all i queda la marca para perforar  lo interesante es que las pistas quedan así como las las ven alli otra foto del otro ampli que arme ese trafo  da 78 volt muy potente  20 transistores en estéreo  driver gallien krueger pero por aca  en la costa lo llaman peavey o  qsc  me gustaría  que miraramos las diferencias de esa tarjetas y su modo  de instalación y sonido por supuesto su  calidad es muy buena y les digo  sirve para ensayar parlantes truchos de buenos  jejeje





			
				eusebio pacheco dijo:
			
		

> esta armado  en estéreo  con un voltaje de +60 y -60 pues  el dueño   para  futuro  quiere manejar la  en puente y suena potente jeje mas tarde subo mas fotos de otro  que he armado  de esa forma las tarjetas están hechas en vinilo adhesivo  y armadas en eagle  y luego pasadas a plotter  los puntos no quedan bien  pero  al hacer la marca de dicho punto   después de quemada en ácido  all i queda la marca para perforar  lo interesante es que las pistas quedan así como las las ven alli otra foto del otro ampli que arme ese trafo  da 78 volt muy potente  20 transistores en estéreo  driver gallien krueger pero por aca  en la costa lo llaman peavey o  qsc  me gustaría  que miraramos las diferencias de esa tarjetas y su modo  de instalación y sonido por supuesto su  calidad es muy buena y les digo  sirve para ensayar parlantes truchos de buenos  jejeje


otra imagen del  equipito


----------



## JBE

Muy lindo el ampli, felicitaciones eusebio pacheco!

Siempre miro las fotos de los amplificadores y demás, pero nunca mostré ninguno mio. Bueno en fin, acá están algunas fotos del que estoy armando.

El amplificador es la versión Sigma IV que posteó el amigo Quercus10.
Amplificador Sigma, esquema y reemplazo de par de salida
Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

Bueno, hace rato que no andaba por el foro ni hacía nada de electrónica. Tuve ganas de hacer algo, un ampli pequeño, de 20W estéreo para escuchar en mi cuarto, tranqui. Aproveché y usé mi diseño, el que subí al foro hace un buen tiempo atrás... jaja! 



Dos TDA2040 "H", en su versión de montaje horizontal. Ya los tenía desde hace rato, y decidí usarlos. Ahora tengo que hacer el gabinete para meter todo. Va a estar alimentado con un transformador de 12+12V, unos 17+17 rectificados y filtrados.

Saludos.


----------



## Nuyel

Como que me parece masivo ese disipador, al menos estas seguro de que no se calentar, y si de paso tienes todavia el cooler mejor XD, al menos me solucionaste la duda que tenia de como sujetar el dispador Intel que tengo, es el mismo modelito.

Tavo si me pasaras el diseño te lo agraeceria, planeo aumentar la potencia de mi ampli de la guitarra, quiero ver si puedo exprimir más su trafo de 2A 24V+tap, tambien planeo unos cambios como agregar un MCU para controlar el ventilador del disipador de Intel, conmutar algunas señales y en especiak intentar normalizar el audio por las variaciones que pueda recibir en las entradas, así el pot de volumen controlaria el porcentaje en lugar de un valor cambiante, claro que a todo esto le pondria un trafo aparte para no causar interferencias con la sección análoga.


----------



## patriciodj

Nuyel dijo:


> Como que me parece masivo ese disipador, al menos estas seguro de que no se calentar, y si de paso tienes todavía el cooler mejor XD, al menos me solucionaste la duda que tenia de como sujetar el disipador Intel que tengo, es el mismo modelito



la disipación pasa por ese angulo fino, no me simpatiza  igual para este ampli sobra


----------



## Helminto G.

tampoco me agrada lo del angulo, se me ocurre un bloque de aluminio solido de buen tamaño y colocar el diipador por debajo, ideas mias nomas...


----------



## cmontoya

Hola
Pues a mi parecer me parece muy exagerado el disipador……… además me parece complicado doblarle las patas a los TDA .
Yo también me hice uno de esos ampli, utilices el 2030 y pues me  sonó muy bien sin nada de ruidos, aparte de eso le coloque un disipador y en el gabinete le puse cerca un ventilador pequeño cerca y pues se calienta lo normar nada por qué alarmarse.
Saludos


----------



## chacarock

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola
> además me parece complicado doblarle las patas a los TDA .



esos tda ya vienen asi, son TDA20xx (H) la h es de (horizontal)


a mi me parece tambien medio flaco el perfil (delgado) tendra que se de 5mm por lo menos, saludos

pd: pero para esos TDA esta bien


----------



## Tavo

Nuyel dijo:


> Como que me parece masivo ese disipador, al menos estas seguro de que no se calentar, y si de paso tienes todavia el cooler mejor XD, al menos me solucionaste la duda que tenia de como sujetar el dispador Intel que tengo, es el mismo modelito.


Hola Nuyel, no es tan masivo como parece. La idea en un principio era no usar cooler, por cuestiones de espacio y diseño, prefiero tener disipador extra pero sin ningún motor girando por ahi... 



Nuyel dijo:


> Tavo si me pasaras el diseño te lo agraeceria,


El diseño lo indiqué en mi tema, con un link. Yo usé el que subí en 2010.

Amplificador Estéreo TDA2050V + PCB



patriciodj dijo:


> la disipación pasa por ese angulo fino, no me simpatiza  igual para este ampli sobra


Hola Patricio. Sí, en un principio también me pareció poco, pero como no conseguí perfil de aluminio en casa, decidí probar con ese. Va perfectamente, los chips y el ángulo están a la misma temperatura que todo el disipador! La transferencia térmica funcionó bien gracias a grasa siliconada que hay entre todas las uniones. 



Helminto G. dijo:


> tampoco me agrada lo del angulo, se me ocurre un bloque de aluminio solido de buen tamaño y colocar el diipador por debajo, ideas mias nomas...


Coyote, hubiese querido lo mismo, pero busqué por todos lados (en mi casa  ) y no encontré perfil de aluminio. 



cmontoya dijo:


> Hola
> Pues a mi parecer me parece muy exagerado el disipador………


No es tan exagerado. Lo estuve probando casi "al mango" durante 40 minutos y se calienta, no quema, pero sí está caliente. Cumple su función a la perfección, y no necesito cooler... La temperatura se mantiene siempre estable gracias al tamaño...


cmontoya dijo:


> ...además me parece complicado doblarle las patas a los TDA .


Estos TDA ya vienen con las patas así, son para montaje Horizontal, por eso tienen la letra "H" al final (TDA2040H).

Saludos a todos, gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## fer716

aaaaaaa o sea que todos los que traen H al final es por que son de montaje horizontal .... casi 25 años en la electronica y hasta ahora me entero    .............


----------



## patriciodj

fer716 siempre se aprende algo, eso es lo bueno de la vida


----------



## Tacatomon

Otro UCD, del Ing. Tagle. Este irá para un bajo amplificado. Me las ingenié un poco con las lineas de potencia y el disipador. Nada del otro mundo, pero ayuda mucho a la hora del montaje.



















































Saludos al foro!!!

PS: +-60V, IRFB4227 y mejora del Offset. 0.080mV DC.


----------



## crazysound

Hola Tacatomón, como has mejorado el offset, yo también tuve ese problema?

Saludos..


----------



## Tacatomon

Ahí en la última foto se ve el trimmer de 50kOhm. La mejora que se propuso con un operacional, quedó con un trimmer balanceando la corriente que fluye de la realimentacion del comparador. Sugerido por el  Ing. Tagle.







Saludos111

PS: En paralelo con el trimer, va un condensador de 100nF ^^

PS2:Estas mejoras están en alguna página del tema original, sin embargo, me daré el tiempo de resumir la imagen original con las mejoras propuestas y colocarlas en el primer post.


----------



## chacarock

me encanto como hiciste esas borneras, te voy a copiar  (el que avisa no traisiona)

saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

nomas como norte, lima y estaña las tuercas antes de soldarlas, asi sera mas facil...


----------



## Tacatomon

Jaajaj, Borneras improvisadas.

Es una muy buena opción. Aunque, otra manera de hacerlo, es hacerle solo el hueco a la pista de cobre. El tornillo y la tuerca harán presión con el cobre de igual manera.
Con ese ampli, lo hice así, por que no tenía pista a donde hacer eso, así que... improvisamos bastante. El resultado es muy bueno, y el desempeño no se ve afectado en lo absoluto.

Mas o menos, a algo así me refiero con la otra forma:



 

 



La considero la mejor forma de conectar pistas de potencia. Mucho mejor que las terminales de espada y soldadura directa (No estresamos la PCB con demasiado calor, y tenemos la ventaja de desmontar fácilmente después)


----------



## Helminto G.

pero con la tuerca soldada seria aun mas facil conectar....
gusto de cada quien....


----------



## Derhund

Hola a todos. Posteo las fotos de un modulo BK electronics que rehice para unos bafles de arreglo lineal de la marca Claud Clear Lake Audio.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Ohhh, Que bien. Excelente arreglo. La etapa de potencia se ve excelente.

Esos altavoces no me engañan, son Eminence.

Saludos!!!


----------



## MemphisJr

Bueno,les dejo mi 2.1 hecho con el cross del Dr.Zoidberg,el tda 7294(sub),2050(satelites) y el pre rotel de mnicolau,en total 160wrms aprox y la caja que solo tiene un hoyo para led es la etapa de potencia. y agradesco a todos los aportes que me ayudaron a terminarlo,saludos.


----------



## osk_rin

MemphisJr dijo:


> Bueno,les dejo mi 2.1 hecho con el cross del Dr.Zoidberg,el tda 7294(sub),2050(satelites) y el pre rotel de mnicolau,en total 160wrms aprox y la caja que solo tiene un hoyo para led es la etapa de potencia. y agradesco a todos los aportes que me ayudaron a terminarlo,saludos.



se ve muy bueno  
pero como siempre, presenta fotos de las tripas


----------



## chacarock

ese transformador es reciclado de un microondas?  parece lindo


----------



## osk_rin

sigo con la construcción de mi 2.1 esta vez cambie de idea, yo le iba a construir un lindo gabinete a mi amplificador, pero por cuestiones de tiempo, pereza y espacio    no quería hacer e un gabinete. Vagando en el trabajo me encontré un disipador de un subwoofer de teatro en casa, que me cayo de perlas y decidi usar el amplificador colocado en la parte posterior del subwoofer. Aquí esta mi trabajo de adaptación :


quizá me demore mas de una semana en terminar el montaje junto con el subwoofer  espero les guste el trabajo 
saludos.


----------



## chacarock

imprimis en una hoja y pegas para la mascara de componentes? estan lindas las placas


----------



## Helminto G.

nada mal me gustan los disipadores masivos.....


----------



## osk_rin

chacarock dijo:


> imprimis en una hoja y pegas para la mascara de componentes? estan lindas las placas


gracias 
No son hojas impresas, la mascara de componentes esta "planchada" de la misma maneda que las pistas, se ve balnco, puesto que la placa es de ese color 



Helminto G. dijo:


> nada mal me gustan los disipadores masivos.....


masivos?
lo reforse con ese angulo de aluminio porque el disipador negro se me hacia muy delgadito XD (recurde, le comente que compre un tramo de 30cm a $30 MXN?)
ya solo me falta enchular el bafle del subwoofer y montar ese aparejo detras y quedara listo  aunque ya funciona ahora mismo lo "escucho" ja ja


----------



## Helminto G.

masivos como invasivos osease que cubran todo, nomas en sentido estetico...


----------



## chacarock

che, que sana envidia, no logro que me salgan asi las mascaras de los componentes, siempre me salen amedias o queda papel sobre el dibujo, felicidaddes


----------



## Tacatomon

Unas fotos mas del módulo para un bajo amplificado.































Desempeño: Excelente, en toda la extensión de la palabra.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## SKYFALL

MemphisJr dijo:


> Bueno,les dejo mi 2.1 hecho con el cross del Dr.Zoidberg,el tda 7294(sub),2050(satelites) y el pre rotel de mnicolau,en total 160wrms aprox y la caja que solo tiene un hoyo para led es la etapa de potencia. y agradesco a todos los aportes que me ayudaron a terminarlo,saludos.
> http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/IMG_20130408_220506_715_zps411127a2.jpg



Finalmente no utilizaste el STK4182II para los satelites y los reemplazaste por los TDA2050? tambien son una buena opcion.


----------



## adrian2008

miren como quedara mi control de tonos con el ba3822, a un no lo he hecho pero espero me salga bien, sin ningún ruido, el pcb lo hice yo mismo en proteus, y vaya que me costo hacerlo  como soy novato, les quiero preguntar, que consideraciones hay que tener al diseñar este pcb de controles de tonos, por que he leído que algunos meten ruido.


----------



## cmontoya

adrian2008 dijo:


> miren como quedara mi control de tonos con el ba3822, a un no lo he hecho pero espero me salga bien, sin ningún ruido, el pcb lo hice yo mismo en proteus, y vaya que me costo hacerlo  como soy novato, les quiero preguntar, que consideraciones hay que tener al diseñar este pcb de controles de tonos, por que he leído que algunos meten ruido.



En mi concepto para que no te meta ruidos es tener una buena distribución de GND, te recomiendo que en ares utilices la herramienta Power Plane Generator  para mejorar la presentación y eliminar ruidos
Además en los pines del CI utilices el Dill Pad Mode  para que sea más fácil hacerla y soldarla
Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

adrian2008 dijo:


> ...les quiero preguntar, que consideraciones hay que tener al diseñar este pcb de controles de tonos, por que he leído que algunos meten ruido.



Deberias unir GND con GND de la fuente, de audio, de todo lo que encuentres GND, deberias usar cable blindado para entrada y salida de audio, deberias usar una fuente lo mas simetrica posible ya que una variacion de voltaje en una rama puede porobcar que suene feo (yo les pongo un LM7812/LM7912 y consigo +-12vcc exactos)

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## adrian2008

ok, veo que la distribución de gnd es crucial, y en cuanto al voltaje simétrico, creo que no se puede, por que este ecualizador viene con voltaje sencillo, bueno les cuento que me mate un rato la cabeza tratando de hallar la formula para obtener las frecuencias de corte, la saque del datashet del ba3812l, por hay me guié y entonces no mas fue empezar a deducir cual era el valor de las resistencias internas del ba3822, en la formula halle que una r vale 1k Y la otra vale 47k, entonces a partir de esto hice el calculo con la siguiente formula. 



para una frecuencia de 58HZ puse consensos de 4.7uf y 0.033uf si estara bien mi calculo?


----------



## adrian2008

esta es una foto del avance de mi ecualizador con el BA3822ls


----------



## osk_rin

2.1 Terminado.
Proyecto  sistema 2.1 activo
Crossover activo Linkwitz-Riley para sistemas 2.1, con corte en 120 Hz
Amplificador LM4780 “satélites”
Amplificador LM3886 “subwoofer”
Subwoofer JL audio 10W3-D4 “legendario XD” en caja de 28 litros @30Hz
Satelites de 5 ¼” y tweeters de cono 1 ½”  con crossover pasivo de 2do Orden Linkwitz-Riley con corte 3kHz
EXTRAS:
Transformador, disipadores y gran cantidad de componentes RECICLADOS




se recibe con gusto sugerencias etc.


----------



## Electronec

Osk_rin....  

Con un me gusta no es suficiente me Encanta. Muy buen trabajo compañero, el acabado impecable.

Saludos y que lo disfrutes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Electronec dijo:


> Osk_rin....
> Con un me gusta no es suficiente me Encanta. Muy buen trabajo compañero, el acabado impecable.


Exactamente los mismo: con un ME GUSTA no es suficiente para estas bellezas
MUY BUENOOOOOO osk_rin!!!!!!!!!
    
    

PD: Seguro que aprendiste muchas cosas nuevas...no????


----------



## osk_rin

Electronec.
Muchas gracias, me agrada que te guste el trabajo 


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Exactamente los mismo: con un ME GUSTA no es suficiente para estas bellezas
> MUY BUENOOOOOO osk_rin!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> PD: Seguro que aprendiste muchas cosas nuevas...no????



EZ claro!! me tomo algo de paciencia y un ratito ja ja, pero aprendi mucho y ahora ya entiendo el como y el porque de muchas cosas implicadas en el diseño de algo tan aparentemente simple, como lo es un bafle, que en realidad tiene mucha teoría y detalles técnicos  gracias a ti por los temas e información compartida y a todos los que colaboran en este foro


----------



## nuk

osk_rin 
excelente trabajo mi mas sinceras felicitaciones..!! 

disfrútalo y que comience el cine..! 

saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

osk_rin dijo:


> 2.1 Terminado.
> Proyecto  sistema 2.1 activo
> Crossover activo Linkwitz-Riley para sistemas 2.1, con corte en 120 Hz
> Amplificador LM4780 “satélites”
> Amplificador LM3886 “subwoofer”
> Subwoofer JL audio 10W3-D4 “legendario XD” en caja de 28 litros @30Hz
> Satelites de 5 ¼” y tweeters de cono 1 ½”  con crossover pasivo de 2do Orden Linkwitz-Riley con corte 3kHz
> EXTRAS:
> Transformador, disipadores y gran cantidad de componentes RECICLADOS
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91423
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91424
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91425
> 
> se recibe con gusto sugerencias etc.


Que excelente trabajo solo te recomendaría proteger los parlantes mas el que esta en el medio ya que siempre hay gente que por curiosidad mete la mano y malogra el parlante (esto pasa mas cuando hay niños dando vueltas por ahí)

Ver el archivo adjunto 91425


----------



## osk_rin

nuk.
gracias  el cine empieza hasta el fin de semana 


SERGIOD dijo:


> Que excelente trabajo solo te recomendaría proteger los parlantes mas el que esta en el medio ya que siempre hay gente que por curiosidad mete la mano y malogra el parlante (esto pasa mas cuando hay niños dando vueltas por ahí)


en mi habitacion solo entramos adultos  aunque si me dan ganas de hacer una rejilla no falta algun distraido XD gracias por la recomendacion.


----------



## Helminto G.

osk-rin, ps que mas puedo agregar....
me lo regalas?...


----------



## adrian2008

Ecualizador 5 bandas con Ba3822ls terminado y funcionando, tiene un poco do hum a volumen elevado, y aveces un sumbido muy agudo, pero puede ser, por la señal del clase D  lo tengo solo en mono, y algunos potenciometos los recicle, por hay se alcanza a ver un r chamuscada, eso fue cuando se me daño la regulacion y pasaron 75 voltios hacia el pre dañando el TL072 pero por fortuna el BA3822 quedo intacto, corri con suerte


----------



## Sergibal

Adrian 2008 una consulta, cuanto te costo el integrado BA3822? Serias tan gentil y compartir el circuito?, gracias.


----------



## juliangp

Despues de mucho tiempo termine este amplificador, me costo bastante tiempo y trabajo hacerlo , tira 400wrms en 4ohm, pero tiene un problemita de calentamiento que ya voy a resolver ajja


----------



## cmontoya

juliangp dijo:


> Despues de mucho tiempo termine este amplificador, me costo bastante tiempo y trabajo hacerlo , tira 400wrms en 4ohm, pero tiene un problemita de calentamiento que ya voy a resolver ajja



Con ese disipador en los tip no corres el riegos que hacerte un corto a los transistores de potencia?????  Lo veo muy cerca
Te aconsejo que vallas a una chatarrería hay  puedes conseguir unos disipadores mas adecuados para los tip´s
Saludos.


----------



## juliangp

cmontoya, el disipador esta montado sobre las resistencias de emisor, y no, esta alejado de las patas jaja


----------



## Juan Jose

Muy buen montaje. Si te calienta puede que no sea el dispador adecuado. 
Puedes verificarlo aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-amplificadores-ab-19480/. 

suerte y saludos. 

Juan Jose


----------



## juliangp

El de los tips anda bien, el de los transistores grandes lo voy a cambiar, pero esos no son el problema, sino que el problema está en uno de los dos que están juntos (el de la derecha) y el que está solo, que llegan a 60 grados siempre , y no sé como ponerlos para que se enfríen ya que no se si producirá algo malo al ponerlos solos en disipador por el offset


----------



## Juan Jose

Comprueba los transistores que no sean falsos. 
Puede que te ayude algo si tienes un osciloscopio y verificar si tienes alta frecuencia en la onda de salida,

suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## juliangp

les voy a poner un disipador, tenía una oscilación y la corregí cambiando un cap de 33pF por 100pF, saludos


----------



## stan1975

Hola aqui les muestro mi amplificador hecho por su servidor
trabaja con dos voltaje cada canal bajo y alto  switcheados tiene 8 filtros de 10000 uf a 100v por canal lleva 28 transistores por canal.


----------



## cmontoya

stan1975 dijo:


> Hola aqui les muestro mi amplificador hecho por su servidor
> trabaja con dos voltaje cada canal bajo y alto  switcheados tiene 8 filtros de 10000 uf a 100v por canal lleva 28 transistores por canal.



Hola
Cuanto vota cada transformador??? por que yo aproximo que cada transformador vota por hay unos 25Amperios minimo 
 Si o no??
Saludos


----------



## jose31

stan1975 dijo:


> Hola aqui les muestro mi amplificador hecho por su servidor
> trabaja con dos voltaje cada canal bajo y alto  switcheados tiene 8 filtros de 10000 uf a 100v por canal lleva 28 transistores por canal.



hola como estas que driver utili*Z*aste para este ampli*FICADOR* podrias postear tu ampli*FICADOR*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jose31 dijo:


> hola como estas que driver utilisaste para este ampli podrias postear tu ampli


Podrías molestarte en escribir correctamente y colocar los signos de puntuación necesarios?
Sinceramente, marea el leer la línea que has escrito...


----------



## stan1975

hola a todos reciban un cordial saludo 

El amplificador por canal maneja dos voltajes 70v en baja y 140 voltios en alta y el driver que utilize fue el mismo 2SA1943 y 2SC5200 en cascada con el MJE15032 y MJE15033 misma configuracion que utiliza el QSC RMX5050 en el driver,  para realizarlo tome partes diferentes de American Audio 5000 , QSC RMX2450 y QSC RMX5050

Bueno solo que ya lo vendi, lo voy a pedir prestado y le tomo fotos a los modulos y los subo
ya estoy armando otro pero con pre de Crown y con transformador Toroidal y tambien con Dos Voltjes, Saludos  a todos


----------



## el-rey-julien

djbetinho dijo:
			
		

> yo quiero montar un amplificador de 400w rms com 2SA1943 y 2SC5200.
> alguien puede ayudar por favor?
> gracias.
> 
> 
> ps:eu sou portugues , desculpem a linguagem.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...000w-2200w-mosfet-clase-ab-12750/index17.html

en esos mensajes esta lo que buscas


----------



## MemphisJr

saludos a todos les dejo mi "intento" de 2.1 ya que por ahora esta en forma preeliminar hasta que resuelva el detalle del trafo esta basado en la tecnologia stark mark 8 no es cierto,los pille, es un tda7294 para el sub y n stk4182II para los satelites y el crossover de Dr.Zoidberg con corte a 200hz y el pre Hi-Fi Rotel de Mariano Nicolau,segun mis calculos(ajaja no son tan dificiles) serian unos 190wrms.






saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Sergibal dijo:


> Adrian 2008 una consulta, cuanto te costo el integrado BA3822? Serias tan gentil y compartir el circuito?, gracias.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/pcb-ecualizador-5-bandas-ba3822ls-99939/


----------



## felixreal

Hooolaquetal!!!

Este es un amplificador de 150w a 4 Ohmios recuperado de un cabezal Laney. Le he puesto una fuente de pc modificada según el tutorial del señor *dosmetros*(gracias!!!!), entrega 55+55v y ha estado funcionando a tope varias horas, sin problemas. Lleva una cajita con el interrruptor de ST-by/On y el mando de volumen, ya que estará escondido debajo de un mueble, con bastante ventilación. Va a mover un subwoofer Bose acoustimass y todo el conjunto es un regalo a un amigo que acaba de casarse

Por si acaso, lleva también dos térmicos, uno de 100º en el disipador de la SMPS y otro de 75º en el disipador de la etapa, cualquiera de ellos corta la alimentación de 220v.

Saludos!!!


----------



## aider melendez

subo fotos de mi nuevo amplificador de 600w por canal a 4 ohm, mírenlo y comenten


----------



## alcidesruben

aider melendez dijo:


> subo fotos de mi nuevo amplificador de 600w por canal a 4 ohm, mírenlo y comenten



hola compañero como esta seria tan amable de subir el pcb. gracias


----------



## aider melendez

los pcb los hago en formado de Excel luego los imprimo los pego con papel contact, los corto con un bisturí  retiro el papel sobrante y luego al acido, uso acido nítrico, la verdad no los se hacer con un programa especial, el diagrama es el ya conocido y estudiado pionner y espectrum


----------



## Nuyel

Interesante técnica para hacerlos.
Bueno esto es lo que estoy trabajando ahora, es una replica del Sansamp GT2 (un simulador de amplificador análogo para guitarra)






Otra foto ya cuando lo estaba probando, no tenia fuente de 9V así que lo conecté a otro circuito que tiene una fuente ajustable con un LM317 para alimentarlo, aparte le faltan los interruptores para seleccionar los modos, por eso el enredo de cables 




Realmente no tenia muchas intenciones de hacerlo, pero hace un año que imprimí unas placas llené el espacio en blanco con circuitos de Tonepad.com y ahí estaba este, el fin de semana encontré la placa que había grabado y dije: "ya tengo muchos componentes sin usar... ¿por que no?" y fue que me decidí a montarlo, ahora que lo escuché fue asombroso, ya quiero terminarlo.


----------



## chinoelvago

hola nuyel buen trabajo podrias pasar el esquema o deonde fue que lo sacaste gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

chinoelvago dijo:


> hola nuyel buen trabajo podrias pasar el esquema o deonde fue que lo sacaste gracias


Que tal si lees antes de preguntar???


			
				nuyel dijo:
			
		

> Realmente no tenia muchas intenciones de hacerlo, pero hace un año que  imprimí unas placas *llené el espacio en blanco con circuitos de  Tonepad.com y ahí estaba este*, el fin de semana encontré la placa que  había grabado y dije....


----------



## Maxfire

Buen día.

Les presento mis tres amplificadores los cuales son esquemas que se encuentran en el foro. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-pre-hifi-rotel-pcb-27641/





https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/aporte-100-100-wrms-integrado-disipador-9884/





https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/aporte-amplificador-200w-mosfet-irfp250n-19360/





De antemano doy gracias a los autores de los aportes y demás foristas que contribuyen al desarrollo del foro.

Saludos.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

que buen montaje muy prolijo tu trabajo hermano te felicito


----------



## Nuyel

chinoelvago dijo:


> hola nuyel buen trabajo podrias pasar el esquema o deonde fue que lo sacaste gracias



Ya lo había mencionado pero específicamente este, por otra parte el truco es usar los TLC2262 y solo dejar el TL072 en la entrada (IC1), los probé con otros operacionales (tengo TL072, 4558 y 4560) pero ciertamente si no es con estos Rail-to-Rail LinCMOS no suena como debe, quisiera probar lo con los OPA1642 para ver si mejora  pero como es SMD tendría que hacerle un adaptador que entre en el zócalo.


----------



## charlyndo

Aca les dejo unas fotos de mi amplificador de 50w con tda7295


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Muy buena la pintura negra brillante, como lo pintaste??? Y esos leds en el ventilador se ven de 10 
Felicitaciones!! 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

te quedo muy bien excelente acabado pero tambien queremos ver la placa al desnudo para ver que tan buena quedo


----------



## Nuyel

Como que tener el ventilador ahí no lo aprovecha el disipador


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Púes según se puede ver en la imagen, el ventilador quedo soplando el aire hacia adentro, al estar tapado el aire refrigerara todo,incluso el disipador, entonces a mi me parece que quedo muy bien.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## SERGIOD

si es que esta hacia adentro todo bien pero si el aire va hacia afuera no queda bien


----------



## djwash

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Púes según se puede ver en la imagen, el ventilador quedo soplando el aire hacia adentro, *al estar tapado el aire refrigerara todo*,incluso el disipador, entonces a mi me parece que quedo muy bien.
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



Que quieres decir con eso?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Por lo que se ve en la imagen, el cooler tira aire hacia dentro del gabinete, creo que seria mejor que el cooler saque aire asi posibilita la entrada de aire directamente del exterior sobre el disipador, aunque esto al parecer no seria posible si se fijan el disipador queda al ras o demasiado cerca de la parte de abajo del gabinete y de la tapa, lo cual hace imposible o dificulta demasiado el flujo de aire a travez de él. En la foto no se aprecia en detalle esto, pero por lo que se puede ver hay muy poco espacio arriba y abajo...


----------



## Nuyel

Pues eso es lo que yo veo, que ahí si se le sopla directo, pero el disipador está muy cerrado y las aletas no se aprovechan como debe, tendrá un flujo muy congestionado si es que pasa el aire, entonces a mi parecer tendría un rendimiento igual o cercano si fuese solo un perfil sin tantas aletas y quizas hasta mejor si eso permite un mejor flujo, a eso es a lo que me refería.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y si... a decir verdad, debería soplar aire sobre las aletas y no sobre la base de montaje... por que la superficie expuesta por las aletas es MUCHO mayor que sobre la que sopla ahora.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

djwash dijo:


> Que quieres decir con eso?



Que al estar tapado el gabinete, el aire lo sopla con fuerza hacia el chip y al disipador, cosa que al estar destapado talvez no suceda como debe, el aire enfriara y saldra por las partes abiertas del gabinete.
El disipador se ve grueso, yo en mi opinion, creo que al solo soplar hacia el disipador y con ese tamaño no se podria dañar el chip, ademas al final de cuentas, se trata de acomodar todo dentro de ese gabinete, si el caso fuera armar gabinete nuevo entonces...

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## djwash

La cosa es que por lo que se ve aire casi no tiene por donde salir, y por lo tanto, sera minimo el aire que entre...


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Es verdad djwash, talvez charlyndo deberia hacer algunos agujeros a los lados y/o arriba del gabinete o algo para que fluya mejor el aire. Eso seria facil de arreglar, ojala lea esto y lo haga 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## charlyndo

Hola.. respondiendo a todos les cuento que en primer lugar el ventilador sopla hacia adentro, y su funcion mas que funcional es estetico (las luces lo dejan "lindo") y en cuanto al rendimiento les cuento que antes del montaje final medi la temperatura del disipador funcionando por varias horas con caja cerrada y con la tapa puesta y la temperatura no supera los 50° con una carga de 8ohm, con el ventilador puesto se reduce aun mas.. en cuanto al disipador es de una pc vieja.. y es bastante grueso y creo yo que cumple con su funcion... otro tema es la cuestion de espacio. como veran esta todo muy junto y la verda no me gustaba la idea de colocar el cooler en el exterior del gabinete...


----------



## epxaudio

hola amigos del foro aquí estoy de nuevo con mas proyectos terminados de mis amplificadores les traigo uno de 350 + 350 vatios reales con circuitos de protección como siempre.. anexo fotos para documentar y mostrar el proceso de fabricación y ensamble de las tarjetas pcv y la caja donde va todo  instalado,, como siempre agradezco las criticas constructivas para seguir mejorando mis diseños ... saludos al foro y sus miembros


----------



## SERGIOD

epxaudio dijo:


> hola amigos del foro aquí estoy de nuevo con mas proyectos terminados de mis amplificadores les traigo uno de 350 + 350 vatios reales con circuitos de protección como siempre.. anexo fotos para documentar y mostrar el proceso de fabricación y ensamble de las tarjetas pcv y la caja donde va todo  instalado,, como siempre agradezco las criticas constructivas para seguir mejorando mis diseños ... saludos al foro y sus miembros



Tendrías toda la información necesaria para la construcción de ene amplificador que se ve fenomenal


----------



## epxaudio

Hola amigos del foro de nuevo jejeje.. aquí les traigo otro de mis amplificadores con 300 + 300 vatios reales.. con circuitos de protección como siempre.. probado y funcionando al 100%.. a este le anexe un vúmetro a diodos led para hacerlo mas vistoso.. anexo como de costumbre las imágenes para que lo disfruten.


----------



## SKYFALL

epxaudio dijo:


> hola amigos del foro aquí estoy de nuevo con mas proyectos terminados de mis amplificadores les traigo uno de 350 + 350 vatios reales con circuitos de protección como siempre.. anexo fotos para documentar y mostrar el proceso de fabricación y ensamble de las tarjetas pcv y la caja donde va todo  instalado,, como siempre agradezco las criticas constructivas para seguir mejorando mis diseños ... saludos al foro y sus miembros



Y los leds en el panel frontal que tipo de indicacion dan?


----------



## djwash

epxaudio: Muy prolijo tu trabajo te felicito, solo podria agregar, yo usaria cables mas gruesos en algunas partes, aunque las fotos no se aprecia el calibre se ven algo finos algunos que manejan potencia, y los diodos rectificadores, yo usaria un puente de 25A y no esos diodos chicos que has puesto.

Saludos.


----------



## epxaudio

Amigo Fernando Arias los leds están colocados y calculados como vatímetro que con eso mido el punto máximo de mi ampli para evitar el punto de distorcion y el nivel máximo de potencia que me entrega en realidad el transformador.. yo tomo mucho en cuenta esto porque mi experiencia me dice que el amplificador y el grupo de transistores de potencia que lleva,, me pueden entregar mas pera la pura realidad es la potencia que me entrega el transformador y por eso no me gusta especular con la potencia real medida y calculada previamente del trafo.. tengo un amigo que me los prepara y embobina y el me dice el vatiaje máximo del trafo y yo los compruebo a la hora de ponerlos a funcionar donde les mido en consumo de corriente en el primario por los 115voltios de alimentación y esas medidas no se pelan mi amigo,,    E visto muchos ampli en el foro donde especulan mucho con la potencia que entrega el ampli enrealidad y para mi eso es sagrado.. les colocan transformadores de 100va y dicen que son de 500va y digo vatios reales por que los compruebo y si los quiero llevar a rms solo saco los calculos y eso me eleva la cuenta en vatios pero como ya son rms y eso depende de los homios de los altavoces que vaya a usar-...  y esos vatios me indican con que tipo de altovoces puedo usar a la hora de sonarlo para sacarle el mayor provecho.. si tu tienes experiencia en la rama de audio sabras de lo que te dido o si no prueba con cualquier equipo casero o profesional y dale volumen deapoco y un poco de sonidos graves y notaras cuando cambia el sonido con las frecuencias bajas y ese es el punto de distorcion máximo y el punto de saturación del trafo y de allí en adelante lo que te queda es una chicharra sonando.. y mi experiencia me dice que cualquier ampli no es para cualquier altavos y eso ya es un matrimonio..  te anexo unas fotos de algunas de mis cajas acusticas



Hola amigo djwah los diodos están calculados para la corriente que circula del trafo hasta los altavoces y te digo que ni calientan mucho,,,, y la función de el protector que les instalo a la fuente toma en cuenta el trabajo de los diodos y otras cosas,, y los rele que vez en la placa de la fuente están colocados en la salida de el secundario del transformador mismo que a la hora de algún problema cual sea queda muerto todo el ampli y la misma fuente y asta que no se verifique el problema todo queda muerto,, solo me queda energisado es el`protector que este tambien tiene un retardo de encendido para su inicio,,    E visto muchos ampli que tienen el rele en la salida que me protegen al altavoz mas no al amplificador y mucho menos al transformador,, si tu savez de eso te lo podras imaginar o si no cuando se habre un transistor de salida por  "x" causa queda pasando un voltaje positivo o negativo asia el altavoz y si esto no se interrumpe este se quema,,,  bien  ,,, pero si quedan dos transistores abiertos por "x" causa ya ai un corto en todo el circuito y este golpe lo va a pagar es el transformados mismo y si esto no se imterrumpe el trafo va a recalentarse y se quemara sin mas remedio..    saludos amigos del foro y gracias por los comentarios constructivos para mis próximos proyectos,, epxaudio


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

epxaudio : te recomiendo esto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## djwash

Mmmmmmm, medir la corriente en el primario para saber el consumo de un aparato puede servir, para saber cuanto consume, pero para saber cuanta potencia puede entregar un transformador no es muy efectivo, ponelo en corto y decime cuanto te marca jeje...

Y viendo tus cajas, ya veo como viene la mano.

En fin, lectura muy recomendada del tema que te dicen en el mensaje arriba de este. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

Se ve medio chico el trafo del primer ampli como para ser de casi 1KW (350W RMS *2 + perdidas de la clase que supongo no es D).


----------



## epxaudio

hola amigo djwash gracias por las recomendaciones pero ya había leído estas pautas en el foro para tomar toda la información referente a la hora de fabricar mis amplificadores de los cuales ya tengo un monton jeje... en cuanto al trafo que se ve pequeño en la caja aquí te coloco las medidas que yo tampoco las había tomado en cuenta tiene 15cm de ancho, 14.6cm de alto y 10 cm de profundidad y pesa nada menos que 8.2kg jeje,, por eso si le hechas otra ojeada a la foto de la caja y veras que le tuve que fabricar un soporte adicional en u solo para reforzar el peso del trafo que me doblaba la tapa posterior de la caja... y tambien notaras que le fabrique dos fuentes con protectores para cada amplificador y trabajar mejor las cargas ,,, saludos al foro y sus miembros  ,,, epxaudio


----------



## djwash

Muy buenos tus trabajos, muy prolijos la verdad.

No calcule las medidas del trafo que si es grandecito, pero, aun sigo pensando que los diodos son muy chicos para esos amplis, en fin...

Saludos.


----------



## epxaudio

hola amigo djwash los diodos que lleva ese ampli no son los que se ven en esas fotos a ese ampli les monte el 6A2 MIC de 6amp lo que paso fue que esas fotos las tome el dia que lo estaba probando y hecho a la mano la fuente q tenga medio lista y  de allí les cambio el valor de los rele, los condensadores y los diodos que son los que van a llevar toda la carga real,,,
 En el ampli de 300+300w si los puedes ver ,,, ahora estoy diseñando otras fuentes por que voy a fabricar otros ampli y necesito las líneas de la pcv mas gruesas y los condensadores son mas grandes de 10000uf x 100volt y necesito mas espacio,, tengo un trafo de 900w otro de 1200w y otro de 2000w pero es demasiado grande mide 18cc de alto, 18cm de ancho y 11cm de profundidad y pesa nada menos que 16krg (es un monstruo) y la caja la visualizo demasiado grande ,, estoy buscando uno redondo que son mas bajos pero en mi localidad no los ay ,, y estoy diseñando un pre universal para excitar a los mosfet y q estén en placas separadas y asi no me rompo en coco,, y solo trabajo los mosfet en otras placas según la cantidad y la potencia que vaya a trabaja ,,, si me puedes ayudar en algo te lo agradecería ,,, saludos al foro y sus miembro ,,, epxaudio,,,


----------



## djwash

No se si estamos hablando de lo mismo, me refiero a los diodos rectificadores de la fuente, no a los relés (ojo que si son chicos suelen quedarse pegados)... Sobre los diodos, deberias poner al menos de 25A, los que se ven ahi son de 6A...

Has pensado en usar SMPS? o clase D? Tu espalda te lo agradeceria jeje...


----------



## kay

Hola!, siempre leo el foro y nunca comparto nada así que ,aqui les dejo foto de mi amplificador con 2 TDA2050, de 15w por canal, suena bastante bien y poca distorción, lo ecualizo con el computador, lo uso con 2 parlantes panasonic de 6 ohm se monto en una caja metalica de alarmas,viendo los amplificadores de algunos,puff este es como un fiat 600 comparado con un ferrari, queda en verguenza


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

muy bueno kay, fijate el detalle del disipador así como esta no creo que funcione bien,estas apoyando los tda en las aletas del disipador.
la superficie de contacto es muy poca,mejor seria que lo cambies por otro disipador


----------



## kay

mmm es verdad lo malo esque,parado no alcanza a cerrar la tapa ese es el problema.....alguna sugerencia? igual puedo consegir un angulo de aluminio servirá?.


----------



## djwash

kay: Podrias cortar el disipador por la mitar y poner medio disipador para cada IC, no se como será la tapa de la caja, pero, te comento que la idea de usar cooler es que el aire entre a la caja por un lado y salga por otro llevandose parte del calor. Se entiende? Yo usaria un cooler en la tapa y agujeros en los laterales de la caja, o un cooler mas chico atras o adelante, y agujeros en el lado contrario segun corresponda.


----------



## kay

gracias djwash, ya corte el disipador pero me fue imposible poner las 2 mitades funcionara bien solo con la mitad del disipador?,aam me falto comentar que el gabinete es ultra delgado, es de la misma altura del transformador por eso no entraba el disipador completo y luego le pondre los ventiladores en el gabinete cuando tenga las herramientas, se podra usar con el gabinete abierto por mientras?. aca dejo fotos de como quedo


----------



## djwash

Yo creo que deberia andar bien con ese disipador, pero si  o si necesitas un cooler si queres usar el gabinete cerrado.

Podrias haber acomodado de otra forma las cosas, por ejemplo, la entrada de 220V con el portafusible del otro lado, es decir, mirando asi como esta en la ultima foto del lado izquierdo, y la entrada de audio al medio y la salida de parlante del lado derecho, cuando armas gabinetes de amplificadores debees evitar cruzar los cables de alimentacion con cualquiera de los de audio.

Mover el trafo bien a la izquierda y arriba cerca de la esquina superior, dar vuelta la placa, es decir, con el disipador hacia el frente, y ahi deberian entrar las dos mitades de disipador, luego consigues un cooler chiquito y lo colocas en la tapa o en el fondo o lateral, y haces agujeros en otro lado, de manera que el aire circule por dentro y pase por los disipadores principalmente.

Tambien podrias hacer agujeros en ambos laterales, y justo sobre los disipadores, de esta forma el aire circulará por conveccion, el aire caliente tiende a subir, saliendo por los agujeros superiores y entrando aire fresco por los laterales. O puedes usarlo abierto tambien...


----------



## kay

mmm por lo que entendi me dijiste que hiciera esto de la foto, ordene en gran parte mi desorden jejeje , el ventilador ira donde esta marcado el circulo, y tendra una malla donde está la flecha,supongo que estará bien? para hacer algo como una ventilación forzada, luego quisas ponga un preamplificador  y unas patitas de madera en fin, gracias de nuevo djwash.


----------



## djwash

Ahora hay mas espacio, si moves la placa hacia el medio, te entra el otro medio disipador. En cuanto al cooler podes ponerlo en la parte de abajo, uno chico de 4cm, que saque aire, y haces varios agujeros o cortes en la cara donde marcaste un circulo, para que el aire fresco entre por esa zona directo a los disipadores, y salga por el cooler preferentemente ubicado (mirando de arriba) en la parte derecha inferior en la cara de abajo de el gabinete, luego con patitas de goma crearas el espacio suficiente para que pase aire.

Un consejo, siempre que vallas a armar algo, lo primero es el gabinete, que entre bien todo lo que vas a armar, para luego no tener que modificar el circuito al gabinete.

Saludos.


----------



## epxaudio

hola amigo kay te recomiendo que antes de colocar las placas pcv y el trafo presentalas primero en la caja y busca la manera de que el disipador del ampli quede al lado derecho o izquierdo de la caja y luego le colocas el trafo donde tenga mejor acceso a la toma de alimentación por un lado y te quedara el otro lado para las salidas y entradas de audio,,, en cuanto al disipador busca en algún lugar donde trabajen con aluminio y escoje un recorte "( el que te quede y disipe mejor )" para tu proyecto ,,,y te felicito amigo ,, aprendemos y nos perfeccionamos en el camino ,,,,



hola amigos del foro aquí les traigo un nuevo diseño que hice para la mesa de mis ampli y si a alguien le gusta lo puede fabricar que me quedo de lujo ,,, y también les dejo unas imágenes de mis altovoces que como siempre me salen trigritos con mi sonido, los tengo que matar jejeje,,, y esto me ayuda y alienta para seguir fabricando mis ampli ,,, saludos epxaudio,,



Espero que les guste :::


----------



## Tacatomon

*De lo mejor que he visto DIY Hasta Ahora!!!

*Y debo ser honesto... que no he visto poco en cuanto a sistemas de audio Personalizados.

Que excelente sistema de sonido compañero. Enhorabuena. Ha de ser un sentimiento enorme el que provoca tener un sistema de sonido tan completo y totalmente personalizado.

Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## epxaudio

,,,,,gracias amigos,,,   Para mi o cualquier miembro del foro es una gran satisfacción ver y escuchar tus proyectos con amplificadores hechos realidad ... "" ESTO NADA LO IGUALA "" ,,,,  se que ay que tener muchos conocimientos, herramientas y muchisisimas ganas a la hora llevar a cabo tus proyectos y tiempo para terminarlos,,,         Por eso los he documentado ""aquí""  para que otros compañeros se incentiven y vean que si se pueden fabricar tus sueños y escucharlos tambien jejeje   """" Y QUE TRUENE BIEN DURO """  ,,,          Todo es cuestión de ponerle ganas,, aquí en el foro ay todos los conocimientos en cuanto a lo referente al audio..    SOLO QUEDA AVERIGUAR  O PREGUNTAR ...            estoy trabajando en otros ampli y altavoces de mayor potencia, cuando los tenga listos los comparto con ustedes como siempre  ,,   y agradeceré las criticas constructivas,, en fin ,,             saludos al foro y sus miembros ,,,       ····· epxaudio ·····


----------



## German Alvizo

Hola que tal amigos del foro aqui estan estas fotos de un amplificador que estoy armando usando la tecnica de serigrafia, este amplificador es de la pagina de construya su videorokola, como veran me falta terminarlo por completo y probarlo.... tambien me falta con que tipo de bafles probarlo ¿alguien que me recomiende algunos bafles buenos?...tengo muy poco conocimiento en el tema de audio y quisiera aprender mas sobre el tema... gracias y saludos...


----------



## Lionel ivo

anderson torres dijo:


> Hola¡¡
> Para los que me pidieron unos fotos del montaje. Aqui estan!!!
> 
> Salu2¡¡



hola me intereso mucho la parte del amplificador ya que yo tengo el mismo pero hecho de CONSTRUYASUVIDEOROCKOLA.COM este por lo que veo es un poco distinto ya lo he visto por otros lado   pero me interesa mucho conseguir el pcb de este mismo diseño que tenes vos   la verdad te quedo muy bueno lo que hiciste  te tomaste un lindo trabajo  

saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

epxaudio, felicitaciones por tu sonido, me gustan mucho los modelos de cajas metalicas de tus amplificadores, ojala los vendieran por aca 

German, ten cuidado con ese 2SC3858, parece falso..por lo demas muy buen trabajo 



Esto es algo en lo que estoy trabajando, aunque aun esta en etapa de pruebas, se trata del amplificador Master 3K6 Clase H...




Espero que les guste...saludos


----------



## jose31

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> epxaudio, felicitaciones por tu sonido, me gustan mucho los modelos de cajas metalicas de tus amplificadores, ojala los vendieran por aca
> 
> German, ten cuidado con ese 2SC3858, parece falso..por lo demas muy buen trabajo
> 
> 
> 
> Esto es algo en lo que estoy trabajando, aunque aun esta en etapa de pruebas, se trata del amplificador Master 3K6 Clase H...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 97003
> 
> hola como estas amigo oscar ,soy de sincelejo, estuve viendo tus fotos de un amplificador que tienes,  la tarjeta que tienes parece la peavey 1200 que esta posteado aquí en el foro,esa tarjeta que tal es y excelente mini pick up


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

jose31 dijo:


> hola como estas amigo oscar ,soy de sincelejo, estuve viendo tus fotos de un amplificador que tienes,  la tarjeta que tienes parece la peavey 1200 que esta posteado aquí en el foro,esa tarjeta que tal es y excelente mini pick up



Hola Jose, podrias indicarme a cual tarjeta te refieres


----------



## epxaudio

amigo Oscar y amigo jose31 ojala les pudiera ayudar con el diseño de sus cajas  por que SE que los ampli que UNO fabrica se merecen una Y BIEN LUJOSA ,,, siempre e notado que los foreros terminan sus proyectos y se quedan pensando donde y como lo van a meter en una caja para darle el toque final ,,, y buscan lo que tengan mas a la mano ( cajas de carton, cajas de otros ampli desmantelados, potes de pintura, cajas de computadoras, maletas ,etc,etc,, claro sin ofender a nadie,, ) y entiendo porque cada ampli es personalizada y tampoco la podemos comprar en cualquier parte,, en mis imágenes anteriores ay cajas de mis diseños desarmadas,, tomen toda la información que necesiten para que fabriquen las suyas o se las fabrique un herrero,,, para eso comparto mi trabajo AQUI para ayudar al que lo necesite y ojala todos podamos meter nuestros ampli en cunas de oro,,,, saludos a todos "" epxaudio""


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Hola Jose, podrias indicarme a cual tarjeta te refieres


Hola Oscar!!!! Tanto tiempo!!!!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hola Oscar!!!! Tanto tiempo!!!!



 me la paso algo ocupado, pero como dice el dicho "el buen hijo vuelve a casa"


----------



## osk_rin

aqui unas actualizaciones a mi 2.1


Añadidos: amplificador LM3886 bridge, + filtro subsonico + fuente simetrica "diseño mnicolau" re adaptada a mis capacitores con 13,300 uf por rama 

suena excelente "precioso" el gabinete esta en diseño...
saludos.


----------



## jose31

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Hola Jose, podrias indicarme a cual tarjeta te refieres



hola como estas ,es la de la imagen 40 que tienes ahi


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

jose31 dijo:


> hola como estas ,es la de la imagen 40 que tienes ahi



Hola Jose, esa tarjeta es la MTE MA2500, la consigues aquí en el foro ya que yo la compartí, esta tarjeta trabaja perfecto con voltajes de hasta +-100vdc.

Saludos.


----------



## jose31

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Hola Jose, esa tarjeta es la MTE MA2500, la consigues aquí en el foro ya que yo la compartí, esta tarjeta trabaja perfecto con voltajes de hasta +-100vdc.
> 
> Saludos.



hola como estas , esa si la tengo disponible ,pero no la he hecho ,esta tarjeta es buena para las tres frecuencias agudos ,medios y bajos me gustaría saber.a cuanto calibras las bias


----------



## cmontoya

Hola Oscar bienvenido de nuevo al foro.........ya que retomaron el tema del  MTE tengo una duda acerca es esa tarjeta.
En tu proyecto cual transistor driver utilizaste???? O cual recomiendas
En la imagen aclaro mi duda
Saludos


----------



## osk_rin

osk_rin dijo:


> Aquí mi versión PCB del LM3886 en paralelo, tome algunas ideas de otros diseños de pcb's y diseñe el propio, el diagrama es de la pagina anteriormente mencionada:
> http://www.shine7.com/audio/pa100.htm
> Dejo mi diseño, sugerencias observaciones etc. son bien recibidas
> Ver el archivo adjunto 95755
> No lo he probado, pero estoy proximo a hacerlo, el PCB mide 5x11 cm


Hasta que por fin lo arme y lo probé le hice unas pequeñas modificaciones y qui esta:
Ver el archivo adjunto 97094
cabe mencionar que tambien probe el Bridged pero me quedo con el paralelo


----------



## tinchorojo89

Hola, este sera el amplificador dedicado a los parlantes 2 vias bi-amplificados que estan en este post_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/817064/ _Esta compuesto de: 
Dos estapas estereo con TDA2050.

Fuente compuesta de 2 trafos toroidales (para dicroicas) re-bobinados para entregar 200w a 15v-0-15v, filtrado de 11000uf por rama (la otra parte de la placa es la fuente regulada del pre que me falta montar)

Selector de entradas (tomando como referencia los ya posteados por Cejas99 y el Dr. Zoidberg), son 4 diferentes entradas accionadas por rele todo comandado por un CD4017, una entrada (rojo) esta pensada para poder usar otro filtro sin desarmar nada, y la 1° pasa por un ecualizador RIIA para conectar directo al tocadiscos.

Y por ultimo el pre, en realidad es un filtro activo tipo linkwitz-riley de 24db con control de volumen general y control en cada corte, todo cortesia de ESP.


Porsupuesto que no podria ni haber imaginado armar algo asi sin todo lo que aprendi en estos años en el foro, muchas gracias a todos los que colaboraron con sus posts y comentarios, y disculpen que no los nombre, pero son demasiados .

Slds, Martin.


----------



## osk_rin

Muy bonito todo  
te va quedando genial, el montaje y esos trafos toroidales uff ayudan mucho a hacer un montaje delgadito.

Una cosa que odio es eso que te paso no poder montar las placas pegaditas al disipador y tener que calzarlas con algo XD

saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola Oscar bienvenido de nuevo al foro.........ya que retomaron el tema del  MTE tengo una duda acerca es esa tarjeta.
> En tu proyecto cual transistor driver utilizaste???? O cual recomiendas
> En la imagen aclaro mi duda
> Saludos



Hola cmontoya, el transistor driver que utilicé es el que dice en el esquema, el C5198 y complemento, si no consigues estos puedes usar cualquiera con características similares.

Jose31, es buena para bajos, medio o altos, si por tensión de bias te refieres al voltaje medido de base a tierra de los driver, este esta en 0.7v.

Saludos

PD: recuerden montar los driver en el disipador principal, si no se queman.


----------



## tinchorojo89

Hola Osk_rin, la idea es que el amplificador montado tenga solo 45mm de altura (3 capas de MDF de 15mm), el amplificador montado en disipador es solo para probar si estaba bien centrado, una vez montado no quedara asi, lleva una pieza de aluminio de 5mm de espesor que fija amplificador y disipador a la estructura, cuando lo tenga mas armado subiere fotos de como queda.

Slds, Martin.


----------



## jose31

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Hola cmontoya, el transistor driver que utilicé es el que dice en el esquema, el C5198 y complemento, si no consigues estos puedes usar cualquiera con características similares.
> 
> Jose31, es buena para bajos, medio o altos, si por tensión de bias te refieres al voltaje medido de base a tierra de los driver, este esta en 0.7v.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> PD: recuerden montar los driver en el disipador principal, si no se queman.



hola oscar ,cuando le metes esa tensión de +100/-100 que le modificas al driver mte para que aguante esa tensión y cuantos amperios aguanta esa tarjeta es decir,el máximo y el mínimo para no excederla


----------



## alcides alvarez

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> epxaudio, felicitaciones por tu sonido, me gustan mucho los modelos de cajas metalicas de tus amplificadores, ojala los vendieran por aca
> 
> German, ten cuidado con ese 2SC3858, parece falso..por lo demas muy buen trabajo
> 
> 
> 
> Esto es algo en lo que estoy trabajando, aunque aun esta en etapa de pruebas, se trata del amplificador Master 3K6 Clase H...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 97003
> 
> 
> Espero que les guste...saludos


Saludos ingeniero hacia mucho tiempo que no veía sus aportes en el foro. Alguno comento que ahora se la pasaba en el Facebook. Felicitaciones, esa tarjeta seve expetacular  . En estos días he estado estudiando esa famosa master que por cierto usted publico con toda la orientación necesaria para armarla y deseo darle caña a ese potencia,ya que en este momento tengo para mis bajos la qsc1700,pero quiero darle mas potencia  a esos bajos


----------



## osk_rin

tinchorojo89 dijo:


> Hola Osk_rin, la idea es que el amplificador montado tenga solo 45mm de altura (3 capas de MDF de 15mm), el amplificador montado en disipador es solo para probar si estaba bien centrado, una vez montado no quedara asi, lleva una pieza de aluminio de 5mm de espesor que fija amplificador y disipador a la estructura..


esos trafos permiten trabajos muy delgados y se ven mas bonitos  apresurate que te gano yo con el mio 
Por otra parte..
Les muestro algunas imágenes de mi trabajo en curso, "es una adicción modificar lo que ya tienes hecho "  Se trata de un gabinete, para el amplificador, trate de hacerlo "slim" como el de el compañero martín pero tendría que sacar el trafo y traerlo rodando así como si fuera un XboX 360 jajaja así que lo mas delgado que lo pude hacer es de 8.5 cm de alto  con trafo y todo adentro.

hasta pronto


----------



## jose31

aqui dejo unos de mis trabajos


----------



## fen2006

una pcb hecha con CNC de una planta de 400w de contruye tu video rocola

http://imageshack.com/a/img716/9375/q5r3.jpg​


----------



## AVENDANO

hola amigos soy nuevo en foros de electrónica. desde hace años que me gusta la electrónica y soy estudiante. aquí les adjuntos unas imágenes de amplificadores hechos de la pagina construya su videorockola. soy muy buenos y funcionan a la perfección... sin mas que decir les dejo las imágenes.


----------



## rash

Buenas a todos, llevo tiempo sin postear nada, porque estoy con muuuchos proyectos a la vez, y ya se sabe, "quien mucho abarca poco aprieta" jajajja aunque de vez en cuando entro a echar un vistazo.
Por cierto enhorabuena a todos los que armais esos pedazos de amplificadores, son estupendos...

Saludos
Una foto del último que he construido


----------



## Pablo M P

Me encanta Rash, tus fotos son la leche al igual que tus proyectos, y el Puente Viejo de Ronda queda genial...
Por cierto... ¿que potencia tiene? 

Un saludo Pablo Martín


----------



## rash

Gracias Pablo por tu comentario, y exacto es el puente viejo!!! Y no el nuevo, se ve que has visitado mi cuidad!!!...
Un saludo y si vuelves me avisas...
Ahí la potencia es de 2x20W, en teoría claro!.... No lo he medido...

Rash


----------



## Pablo M P

rash dijo:


> Gracias Pablo por tu comentario, y exacto es el puente viejo!!! Y no el nuevo, se ve que has visitado mi cuidad!!!...
> Un saludo y si vuelves me avisas...
> Ahí la potencia es de 2x20W, en teoría claro!.... No lo he medido...
> 
> Rash



exactamente me la visite hará dos añitos, vi hasta el museo del bandolero  ... 

Jajaja buena potencia para un maletín... me dan ganas de hacerme uno 

Un saludo foro!


----------



## epxaudio

amigo rash muy bueno tu sonido ,, pero tengo dudas ,,que tipo de bateria usas o lo conectas a la red local para darle la energía necesaria y de cuantas pulgadas son esos altavoces para ver si me fabrico uno también  ,, y saludos al foro  ""epxaudio""


----------



## DOSMETROS

osk_rin dijo:
			
		

> Hasta que por fin lo arme y lo probé le hice unas pequeñas modificaciones y aqui esta:
> 
> cabe mencionar que tambien probe el Bridged pero me quedo con el paralelo


 
Muy prolija la placa !

Ahora te falta el bridged-paralelo


----------



## osk_rin

Muchas gracias compañeros 
Esa placa ya la tengo montada en el gabinete, si les interesa les puedo compartir el pcb


----------



## emurriper

Hola a todos les comparto mi experiencia con estos dos módulos que publicó el amigo YIROSHI y la verdad ha sido muy buena, el amplificador excelente con 16 transistores C5200 Y A1943, el pasa bajos, limpio y sin ruido, cero voces , al amigo YIROSHI, muchas gracias por estos dos aportes.


----------



## osk_rin

emurriper dijo:


> Hola a todos les comparto mi experiencia con estos dos módulos que publicó el amigo YIROSHI y la verdad ha sido muy buena, el amplificador excelente con 16 transistores C5200 Y A1943, el pasa bajos, limpio y sin ruido, cero voces , al amigo YIROSHI, muchas gracias por estos dos aportes.



Muy buenos montajes.
ese diseño de amp esta aca en este hilo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/coleccion-amplificadores-diseno-asiatico-97530/#post798402

y el filtro pasabajos por aca:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/684190/ _
disfruta tus creaciones


----------



## carlosr

Buenas noches a todos, debido a las buenas criticas que he leido sobre el amplificador de 400watts de la pagina de construyasuvideorockola.com les queria mostrar mi ultimo proyecto el cual se ve muy sencillo pero que en verdad tomo mas de una semana en reunir las piezas y tiempo en construirlo, del cual me siento muy orgulloso de poder llevarlo a cabo, en una potencia de 200watt por canal a 4ohms en teoria son 150watt a 8ohms, con una fuente de +-68volt con un trafo de 10A, el sonido es impecable y hace temblar hasta el piso, muy recomendado este proyecto, tambien cuenta con sensor de calor que activa un ventilador a 80°C, utilizando un transistor como sensor, aqui van las fotos.


----------



## epxaudio

Amigo emurriper muy buenos tus diseños en pcb  ,,amigo osk_rin me podrias decir donde encontrar el PLANO ELECTRONICO del filtro pasa bajo  porque donde lo citas lo que veo es la pcb y busco el plano para echarle una ojeada, ya que estoy fabricando un ampli de 800vatios MONOFONICO  y quiero anexarle un subwofer activo ,, te lo agradecería mucho mi pana ,,, saludos  ""epxaudio"" .....Amigo carlosr muy bueno tu ampli  metele unos buenos bajos de 15" para que le saques toda la potencia que entrega ,,saludos


----------



## emurriper

Amigo el señor "YIROSHI" se disculpó de no haber podido subier el diagrama en su respectivo tiempo. Lástima porque también lo necesité en un tiempo


----------



## MemphisJr

Saludos amigos de FE,
les vengo a presentar mi 2.1 que solo le hace falta la tapa la cual olvide recojer,bueno esta hecho con un TDA7294 para el subwoofer y un STK4182II que controla los satelites,alimentados con +-43v y +-32v respectivamente.
en lo que respecta a preamplificacion use el pre Hi-Fi Rotel de FE y el crossover Linkwitz-Riley tambien del foro con corte en 200Hz para el subwoofer y de 200Hz en adelante para los satelites.
para los altavoces tenemos un subwoofer Memphis 12" PR Series 250Wrms a 8Ω entonado a 30Hz y de satelites use unos samsung que tenia por alli de 5" a 6Ω y 40Wrms a estimacion.
quiero agradecerr a FE y a sus integrantes por brindarme la ayuda necesaria para lograr este proyecto que me ha dejado grandes satisfacciones y aunque no es el mejor visualmente(cosa que mas adelante detallare) suena excelente,estoy abierto a preguntas,sugerencias,opiciones etc.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Linda "reciclada" de cosas surtidas.... jajajaja!!


----------



## tatajara

muy buena reciclada ¡¡¡
felicitaciones 
y muy lindo los anteriores jeje
felicitaciones también 
saludos


----------



## MemphisJr

Bueno,no supe como poner la nuevas fotos en la respuesta pasada,asi que si un admin la puede juntar o homologar se agradeceria,pero bueno le dejo las fotos del proyecto terminado espero les guste que lo hice con mucho placer para FE, y muchas gracias tatajara y zoidberg =)
PD:las sony no cumplen otra funcion mas que adorno

Saludos


----------



## MFK08

Algunas fotos de mi ultimo ampli, los circuitos son

-Ampli 100+100 integrado de tupolev
-Fuente SMPS de ricardodeni
-Pre de esp proyecto 88 
- me falta el protector de parlantes y la alimentacion del cooler que ya casi lo termino


----------



## wattalex

hola amigos del foro aquí les dejo unas fotos de mi ultima creación es el amplificador de construyasuvideorockola es el ampliable le puse 18 transistores por canal de los que trae el Crown 3600  trabaja con 80-80 ,a también le puse la tarjeta para ponerlo en puente, ya le conecte 4 bocinas prosound de 18 por lado y suena muy bien jejeje. espero mejorarlo


----------



## epxaudio

Amigo wattalex te quedo de lujo ese amplificador ,, tiene un buen trafo y eso es la potencia real de los amplificadores,,yo le calculo como unos 800 voltiamperios + o - ,, por los que he visto y es muy buena potencia para mover los 4 wofer de 18" a que te refieres ,, esta bueno para fabricarle 4 cajas turbo y tronarlas bien duro,, lo que noto pequeño es la fuenta de alimentacion para trabajarla en estereo ,, disfruta de tu ampli y sacale el mayor provecho,, saludos ....""epxaudio""......te anexo una imagen de la fuente y el protector de un ampli de 800 watts reales monofonico que estoy fabricando,,,


----------



## wattalex

orale  se ven  super bien tus tarjetas .y gracias por los comentarios ,y te comento  tiene doble fuente  del toroidal  salen 6 devanados  3 para cada canal y la rectificación y filtrado la hago con 6 capacitores de 12000 por canal jejeje como que exagere un poco en varias partes  ,en trasistores en transformador  y en ´filtraje, por cierto epxaudio tienes luz y sonido verdad?? jejeje yo igual


----------



## epxaudio

Amigo wattalex a la hora de fabricar un ampli con las caracteristicas como el tuyo no ay que escatimar en gastos,, ese trafo entrega buena potencia y que bueno que tiene 2 devanados secundarios uno para cada canal y asi trabajas mucho mejor las cargas,, yo los mando a embobinar con esas caracteristicas ,,,son trafo para trabajo pesado y a maxima potencia tienen un excelente desempeño y un rendimiento con woofer de 15" y 18" en paralelo por via a 4 ohmios ,, les entrega la potencia que verdaderamente exigen y con un buen filtrado y un buen ampli tienes un conjunto de calidad a la hora de tronar jejeje,, en fin disfrutalo y cuidalo por que vale una fortuna un ampli de esa potencia jejeje yo que te lo digo,, y tu sabras de eso,, y te dejo la imagen de un MONSTRICO  un trafo que tengo de 900 voltiamperios reales con 2 secundarios de 55+55 volt a-c y otro devanado de 15+15 para la etapa de control para otro ampli que estoy fabricando  ,, saludos   ""epxaudio"    ""A"" si tengo una pequeña chichara


----------



## CHUWAKA

hola que? ventaja o desventaja tiene el tener los bobinados separados? de primario y secundario,y otra creo (lei por hay) que no tienen que estar soldadas las chapas...no es conveniente.


----------



## epxaudio

amigo jose saludos  el bobinado primario siempre debe estar separado de el secundario dentro de un trafo ,, la diferencia es que pueden tener varios secundarios segun sean los voltages y corrientes que necesites,,, en nuestro caso el transformadores de el amigo wattalatex y el mio tiene un primario de 115 volt A-C y tiene tres secundarios,, uno es de 15-0-15 volt A-C ,, otro de 55-0-55 volt A-C y otro 55-0-55 volt A-C,,, OKEY ,,el de 15+15 lo rectificamos y lo usamos para la etapa de control ,, osea, para los rele de 12 volt,para el preamplificador, los ventiladores, y lo mas importante el sistema de proteccion,etc,, los otros dos secundarios de 55+55 los usamos exclusivamente para los amplificadores, uno para cada canal que son la etapa que nos va a entregar la potencia verdadera y trabajamos cada uno con su fuente rectificadora individual y con eso dividimos las cargas y protegemos cada canal por separado tambien, en mi caso yo les coloco 2 suiches, si quiero usar el amplificador derecho lo enciendo y el izquiendo continua apagado o viceversa y puedo usar solo 2 woofer y no los cuatro, encuato a la soldadura  no es recomendable "" pero "",, puedes colocar las bobinas separadas uno de la otra y notaras que tienen una buena separacion ,, este es un trafo para cuando lo enciendas es para darle un uso continuo a plena carga,,, son 900 voltiamperos que vas a poner a sonar y es mucha potencia para producir bastante bulla o tronar lar paredes y lo vas a encender es para eso y si no,, pues puedes usar otro amplificador de menos potencia segun sea el caso o el espacio que necesitas llenar con sonido,,  espero haber aclarado tus dudas amigo saludos  "" epxaudio""


----------



## jose31

epxaudio dijo:


> amigo jose saludos  el bobinado primario siempre debe estar separado de el secundario dentro de un trafo ,, la diferencia es que pueden tener varios secundarios segun sean los voltages y corrientes que necesites,,, en nuestro caso el transformadores de el amigo wattalatex y el mio tiene un primario de 115 volt A-C y tiene tres secundarios,, uno es de 15-0-15 volt A-C ,, otro de 55-0-55 volt A-C y otro 55-0-55 volt A-C,,, OKEY ,,el de 15+15 lo rectificamos y lo usamos para la etapa de control ,, osea, para los rele de 12 volt,para el preamplificador, los ventiladores, y lo mas importante el sistema de proteccion,etc,, los otros dos secundarios de 55+55 los usamos exclusivamente para los amplificadores, uno para cada canal que son la etapa que nos va a entregar la potencia verdadera y trabajamos cada uno con su fuente rectificadora individual y con eso dividimos las cargas y protegemos cada canal por separado tambien, en mi caso yo les coloco 2 suiches, si quiero usar el amplificador derecho lo enciendo y el izquiendo continua apagado o viceversa y puedo usar solo 2 woofer y no los cuatro, encuato a la soldadura  no es recomendable "" pero "",, puedes colocar las bobinas separadas uno de la otra y notaras que tienen una buena separacion ,, este es un trafo para cuando lo enciendas es para darle un uso continuo a plena carga,,, son 900 voltiamperos que vas a poner a sonar y es mucha potencia para producir bastante bulla o tronar lar paredes y lo vas a encender es para eso y si no,, pues puedes usar otro amplificador de menos potencia segun sea el caso o el espacio que necesitas llenar con sonido,,  espero haber aclarado tus dudas amigo saludos  "" epxaudio""


 hola como estas compañero una,en cuanto a las tarjetas ,cual es mas ventajoso una tarjeta hibrida o con par diferencial a l entrada de audio, ami criterio hibrida,no se a ustedes





epxaudio dijo:


> amigo jose saludos  el bobinado primario siempre debe estar separado de el secundario dentro de un trafo ,, la diferencia es que pueden tener varios secundarios segun sean los voltages y corrientes que necesites,,, en nuestro caso el transformadores de el amigo wattalatex y el mio tiene un primario de 115 volt A-C y tiene tres secundarios,, uno es de 15-0-15 volt A-C ,, otro de 55-0-55 volt A-C y otro 55-0-55 volt A-C,,, OKEY ,,el de 15+15 lo rectificamos y lo usamos para la etapa de control ,, osea, para los rele de 12 volt,para el preamplificador, los ventiladores, y lo mas importante el sistema de proteccion,etc,, los otros dos secundarios de 55+55 los usamos exclusivamente para los amplificadores, uno para cada canal que son la etapa que nos va a entregar la potencia verdadera y trabajamos cada uno con su fuente rectificadora individual y con eso dividimos las cargas y protegemos cada canal por separado tambien, en mi caso yo les coloco 2 suiches, si quiero usar el amplificador derecho lo enciendo y el izquiendo continua apagado o viceversa y puedo usar solo 2 woofer y no los cuatro, encuato a la soldadura  no es recomendable "" pero "",, puedes colocar las bobinas separadas uno de la otra y notaras que tienen una buena separacion ,, este es un trafo para cuando lo enciendas es para darle un uso continuo a plena carga,,, son 900 voltiamperos que vas a poner a sonar y es mucha potencia para producir bastante bulla o tronar lar paredes y lo vas a encender es para eso y si no,, pues puedes usar otro amplificador de menos potencia segun sea el caso o el espacio que necesitas llenar con sonido,,  espero haber aclarado tus dudas amigo saludos  "" epxaudio""


hola como estas ,me gustaría saber que  función hace ese transistor así ,tienes algún diagrama de conexión


----------



## epxaudio

...Hola amigo jose31 saludos ::las tarjetas ya eso es tu desicion,, tu eres el que las va a fabricar y decides cual te queda y trabaja mejor segun TU necesidad ,, en cuanto al transistor parece ser el driver que excita al grupo de transistores de potencia y lo colocaron alli para disipar calor y no se de otra por que no he visto el plano electronico para opinar mas,, las resistencias de salida de los transistores,  por lo generar son de 0.47 ohm, 0.33 ohm, o 0.22 ohm son de muy baja resistencia y como van en paralelo todas esta resistencia,, la resistencia total es todavia mucho mas baja,, saludos amigo  ""epxaudio""


----------



## mark7612

hola amigo segun la imagen ese transistor trabajo como excitador  de potentcia y la resistencia que va al emisor puede ser de 110 ohm


----------



## CHUWAKA

AMIGOS:::esa potencia es del amigo oscar monsalvo y creo que es la mte cualquier cosa le preguntamos  a el  pero es de poco conectar últimamente....saludos  ahi le dejo el link: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f3...tml#post320870


----------



## palomo

Por problemas de link roto (no me habre el enlace) y buscando el diagrama al parecer ya no esta te adjunto el diagrama que subio Oscar en su tiempo saludos.

Haaa y esta otra para que veas como va conectado


----------



## rash

Hola como andan, les dejo una foto de un monitor (si me permiten la licencia ) realizado con un bafle de un equipo HIFI. Le he colocado en su interior una fuente de PC a lo bestia, junto con un amplificador TDA1562Q. Evidentemente, cumplo con este montaje, toda la teoría electro-acustica de cualquier bafle que se precie jajaja.....pero al final no suena mal y puedo escuchar mi música de forma cómoda y económica.
Saludos....rash


----------



## jose31

rash dijo:


> Hola como andan, les dejo una foto de un monitor (si me permiten la licencia ) realizado con un bafle de un equipo HIFI. Le he colocado en su interior una fuente de PC a lo bestia, junto con un amplificador TDA1562Q. Evidentemente, cumplo con este montaje, toda la teoría electro-acustica de cualquier bafle que se precie jajaja.....pero al final no suena mal y puedo escuchar mi música de forma cómoda y económica.
> Saludos....rash
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/2/4/7/6/la_foro_4_2.jpg
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/2/4/7/6/imgp6396.jpg



me diste ideas,genial tu trabajo


----------



## epxaudio

hola amigos aqui estoy de nuevo  compartiendo con la comunidad del foro un adelanto de mis diseños de amplificadores hechos en casa,, como siempre,, ya estoy terminando con todas las placas pcb diseñadas todas por mi,, y me quedaron de lujo,,, y pronto le entro a la fabricacion de las cajas metalicas para ordenar todo como va dentro de cada una  ,,el proyecto es de 4 amplificadores, ...........El primero es un amplificador stereo de de 70 vatios por canal con transformador independiente de 35-0-35 VAC cada uno, diseñe una tarjeta pcb donde esta incluida la fuente rectificadora, el sistema de proteccion y el amplificador mismo



................. El segundo es un amplificador de 500 vatios stereo con transformadores independientes para cada canal de 50-0-50 VAC cada uno,, consta de una tarjeta pcb para cada amplificador, otra tarjeta donde esta la fuente rectificadora y el sistema de proteccion todo incluido , el pre-amplificador y los controles del volumen y los led indicadores por cada amplificador todo independiente,,



....................El tercero es un amplificador de 900 vatios estereo , este consta de un solo transformador pero tiene dos bobinas secundarias de 55-0-55 VAC cada una y otra de 15-0-15 VAC para el sistema de control, el protector y el pre-amplificador , posee una placa pcb para cada amplificador y una placa pcb para cada fuente rectificadora y el sistema de proteccion ,los controles de volumen y los led indicadores todo independiente ...



............el cuarto es un amplificador de 800 vatios MONOFONICO,, consta de 2 transformadores de 35+35 VAC cada uno X 12 amper c/u,, los colocare en serie para subir la tension y asi obtener los 70-0-70 VAC y lograr sacarle los 800 vatios a plena carga ,, diseñe una placa pcb solo para los mosfet de potencia y otra para el pre,  tiene una placa pcb para el puente rectificador de 45 amp y los condensadores de 6800 uf x 3 que me suman 20400 uf por rama  ,, otra donde va el doble protector y el sistema de control del mismo y una pequeña fuente que me alimenta al pre de los mosfet con 45+/- DC , otra placa donde esta el pre-amplificador de entrada de estereo a monofonico,y el volumen y los led de control,


----------



## epxaudio

............. tambien les dejo unas imagenes de todas las placas pcb juntas para que se imaginen  el brutal trabajo que he tenido, diseñando, fabricando cada pcb y pegando cada componente electronico en su respectivo lugar,, y el dinero invertido en cada uno de ellos, pero ese sudor los valen en ORO ,,otras imagenes donde se aprecian todos los transformadores en conjunto y aprecien el tamaño  de uno con los otros y tengan un estimado  real de la potencia verdadera que me entrega cada uno, ya que no me gusta especular con las potencias reales de cada amplificador,, donde 800 vatios en un amplificador monofonico eso es una potencia grande para manejar y ay que tomar todas las medidas pertinentes para la proteccion del mismo,,,,,,, bueno AMIGOS FOREROS espero que les guste y como siempre les agradecere las criticas constructivas ya que cada dia seguimos aprendiendo un poquito mas y nos perfeccionamos en el camino,,,,,,, cuando tenga las cajas metalicas listas y los amplificadores instalados en las mismas las comparto con ustedes como siempre,,,,,,,, saludos  al foro y sus miembros,,  "" epxaudio ""


----------



## rash

Expaudio, me quedé .....impresionante lo suyo....dios! Cuánto trabajo!!!....
Enhorabuena!!
Saludos

Rash


----------



## Ratmayor

Que tal compañeros, anduve un poco desaparecido del foro debido a que ando sin Internet hasta dentro de unos días... Mientras, les presento mi última creación...

Se trata de un amplificador de 60W de grado audiófilo 

Respuesta en frecuencia: 5Hz ~ 80Khz
THD 0.0015%
Damping Factor: 100





​
El corazón del proyecto es un OPA1662

Más detalles para cuando tenga Internet propio 

Agradecimientos a Don Dosme por sus sugerencias sobre el divisor VBE, a Don Fogo por los DC Servo (Y además agradecer a fogo sin motivo es deducible de impuestos papales ) y a Anthony123 que muy amablemente imprimió la placa por mi 

Saludos


----------



## detrakx

Hola Rats muy bueno ese modulo bien compacto. Muy Interesante 
Estare atento, a los datos oficiales. 
Aprovecho y cuelgo una foto de ultimo amp que arme. 
x 2 UCD ejtagle, con xover + limitador y algunos aderesos.


----------



## kay

hace  rato no pasaba ,viendo los amplificadores,yo creo que algunos del foro ya deben estar sordos con los medios amplificadores que han hecho todos muy prolijos los felicito


----------



## wattalex

kay no es que estemos sordos simplemente nos gusta lo grande y que ala mera hora del evento el aparato responda y no se queme a medio evento jejejejeej


----------



## epxaudio

compañeros foreros  ,,, creo que muchos de nosotros ya estaremos sordos de tanto escuchar nuestros amplificadores  ,, pero nos sentimos a gusto,,, Y MUY CONTENTOS  de ver nuestro trabajo finalizado y sonando a plena carga y que no les pase nada  ,,,,,,,,,,,,, en mi caso tuve amplificadores comerciales,,,,,,,,, y tuve muchos problemas con ellos ,,,,,,,,,,,, cuando calentaban se apagaban o echaban el tiro ,,,,,,,,,,, no les podia meter mas volumen por que no daban para mas y casi los ponia a llorar pidiendome perdon ,, por el uso que les daba ,, los realmente buenos cuestan una fortuna de dinero y los tienes que cuidar como una reliquia,,,,,,,,,,, por que si se dañaban no les encontraba los remplazos de los componentes ,,,,,,,,,,, sinceramente compañeros me "" ARTE " y comence a fabricar los mios y tengo muchas ventajas,,,,,,,,,,,, conosco las potencias reales que me entregan ,, les diseño el sistema de proteccion segun el uso que les voy a dar ,, los fabrico con componentes electronicos que los encuentro en cualquier establecimiento de mi region ,, si se averian voy al grano y los reparo de una y los mejoro,, cada dia aprendo mas sobre el tema y veo como en ocasiones nos venden amplificadores comerciales que son totalmente desechables,, YO YA DISEÑO mis propias placas pcb a mi gusto y mi necesidad totalmente personalizadas ,, fabrico las cajas metalicas a mi gusto y mi necesidad ,, no tengo que pagar una cantidad excesiva de dinero por mis ampli y los voy armando cuanto tenga un dinero extra en mi bolsillo y lo veo como una inversion ,, les puedo sacar provecho alquilando en fiestas y me alienta a costear y fabricar mas proyectos con amplificadores y mis propios altavoces,,Y SOLO ME CONSIDERO UN AFICIONADO A LA ELECTRONICA  ,,,,, no me considero un experto en el ramo,,, pero he ganado mucha experiencia con mis proyectos y si mi opinion le sirve a algun compañero le propongo mi punto y ojala muchos piensen como yo y se propongan a fabricar los suyos,, cuando se los muestro a alguien me preguntan de que marca son y donde los compre,, les digo que yo mismo los fabrique y muchos no me creen por que lo ven como algo imposible de hacer o los fabrican personas superdotadas  ,,, en fin amigos ,,,,,,,  saludos al foro y sus miembros ,,,,,""  epxaudio ""


----------



## DAXMO

Ni que lo hubiera posteado yo... estoy totalmente de acuerdo, en mi caso me arrime a la electronica a este nivel, o mejor dicho le empece a dar mas bola ... de grande, ya que como vos decis me canse de los aparatos comerciales y de tantas mentiras
y si ...los amigos y/o conocidos no te creen, te preguntan y... eso donde lo compraste? lo hice yo,  ni hablar de los valvulares. 
Saludos.


----------



## amochii

Dejo mi trabajiito esta hecho 100% casero desde el datasheet..













Y lo hice mas de una vez a pedido de unos primos para que se los vendiera..


----------



## amochii

rash dijo:


> Hola como andan, les dejo una foto de un monitor (si me permiten la licencia ) realizado con un bafle de un equipo HIFI. Le he colocado en su interior una fuente de PC a lo bestia, junto con un amplificador TDA1562Q. Evidentemente, cumplo con este montaje, toda la teoría electro-acustica de cualquier bafle que se precie jajaja.....pero al final no suena mal y puedo escuchar mi música de forma cómoda y económica.
> Saludos....rash
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/2/4/7/6/la_foro_4_2.jpg
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/2/4/7/6/imgp6396.jpg





Rash querido me tiras algunas ideas de como montar un disipador por fuera de un potenciado?

Porque se me hace que mis tda explotaran en breve si no lo pongo por fuera a su refrigeración..
Gracias..


----------



## andrew01

¡Hola
******** saludos amplificador mismo cygnus en h Clase amplificador tiene un sonido maravilloso powerand bueno bajo bass yo solía MJL21193 94 del circuito es correcto
Un cordial saludo
andrew01


----------



## eusebio pacheco

bueno compañeros aqui otras foticos de los amplificadores armados para este fin deaño. saludos desde colombia


----------



## komyx

eusebio pacheco dijo:


> bueno compañeros aqui otras foticos de los amplificadores armados para este fin deaño. saludos desde colombia



compi felicitaciones muy bacano ,una pregunta que amplificador(driver )utilizaste y que potecia..?


----------



## epxaudio

Saludos compañeros foreros  ,, aqui estoy de nuevo al ruedo ,, les subo unas imagenes de mi primer amplificador listo y sonando al 100%  ,, este es el primero y mas pequeño en potencia de los 5 ampli que tengo como proyecto ,, es un amplificador de 70 + 70 watts ,, fuente , protector y amplificador ,, todo montado en la misma placa pcb,  vumetro y potenciometro en otra placa pcb , los dos ampli son totalmente independientes ,, solamente estan unidos por las masas ( tierra ) ,, nuevos diseños de mis cajas metalicas  ,, espero que les guste y agradesco las criticas contructivas ,, que como siempre las tomo muy en cuenta para mis proximos proyectos ,, en fin saludos al foro y sus miembros   "" epxaudio ""



compañeros se me olvidaba ,, jeje  por aqui tambien les dejo el link del video ,, donde se aprecia la puesta en funcionamiento del ampli de 70+70 watts ,, espero que les guste ,, 



 ,,,,, 



     "" epxaudio ""


----------



## tatajara

hola gente !!
hoy les traigo unas fotos de un ampli que rearme digamos, se trata de dos LM1875 que ya tenia armado y como los pcb estarban hechos de otra manera y tuve un problema con uno de los integrados, decidi reacer el pcb, si bien el pcb es el de cekit, yo lo reforme a mi gusto y necesidades jeje

este hera el pcb anterior, lo habíamos hecho en mi escuela, y este es el de ahora jeje
espero que les guste 
saludos
tatajara


----------



## svartahrid

rash dijo:


> Hola como andan, les dejo una foto de un monitor (si me permiten la licencia ) realizado con un bafle de un equipo HIFI. Le he colocado en su interior una fuente de PC a lo bestia, junto con un amplificador TDA1562Q. Evidentemente, cumplo con este montaje, toda la teoría electro-acustica de cualquier bafle que se precie jajaja.....pero al final no suena mal y puedo escuchar mi música de forma cómoda y económica.
> Saludos....rash
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/2/4/7/6/la_foro_4_2.jpg
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/2/4/7/6/imgp6396.jpg



Se ve interesante, pero de inmediato deja en evidencia de que aparte que metiendo esas cosas ahí dentro, ya alteraste el espacio óptimo necesario para el que fue diseñado esa bocina, y no menos importante, la fuente está completamente sellada ? porque obviamente se podría escapar presión por esos lados, así también como por las hendiduras que tuviste que hacer para los otros componentes.


----------



## agustin8199

por fin termine mi amplificador , a hora la  pregunta ¿le fabrico un gabinete o lo ensamblo adentro de una columna de audio?


----------



## Maurici0

Hola Agustin, bonito amplificador . Estoy 99% seguro que ese transformador y ese disipador es de un minicomponente AIWA tengo exactamente los mismos jajaja. Saludos


----------



## agustin8199

Maurici0 dijo:


> Hola Agustin, bonito amplificador . Estoy 99% seguro que ese transformador y ese disipador es de un minicomponente AIWA tengo exactamente los mismos jajaja. Saludos



MUCHAS GRACIAS , si es de un mini que se quemo por maltratos pero se pudo salvar un par de cosas


----------



## andrew01

¡Hola 
********* saludos mi amplificador estéreo dclass con smps tratando de 
terminar etapas conductor WOLVERINE y DJ LECO 
un cordial saludo 
andrew01
: Cry:


----------



## blanko001

Hola, les enseño lo que yo creía que sería:
Ver el archivo adjunto 104156

... y lo que es:






Vista superior para ver el disipador (eran 2 disipadores de STK4142II):


¿Muy superior en la realidad no?

Bueno... el circuito corresponde a mi diseño del PCB de la versión stereo del ROTEL RA-02 publicado por mnicolau aquí. 

No lo he probado aún porque tengo el transformador a "mediobobinar", mañana espero probarlo. No he montado las cajas porque estoy empeñado en un gabinete muy bueno pero tengo unos bafles de un tío a la mano 

En el pasado (26-DIC_2012) lo probé en el protoboard, los componentes son los mismos y desde ese entonces dejé el proyecto en pausa, ahora estoy intentando acomodar todo. 

Fotos del pasado 
Miren el STK en la esquina superior izquierda:
Ver el archivo adjunto 85701

Aquí el disipador en detalle, los transistores son los mismos y son reciclados:
Ver el archivo adjunto 85703

Saludos!

EDIT: PROBADO. Funciona 100%


----------



## tatajara

hola gente como andan ??
estuve probando el ampli que arme la otra vez, que subi fotos (unos mensajes mas atrás) y uno de los canales se calienta mucho una resistencia que va de la pata 4 a la 5 del integrado (1hom) que también es la salida del amplificador, pero solo cuando conecto el parlante
estuve revisando todos los componentes y ninguno esta en valores raros, lo único raro que me parecio son los valores del integrado al medirlo con el tester en la escala de diodos
medi la salida en cc y me esta mandando mas voltade de lo normal, revise cortos y demás y no encuentra nada !! 
el integrado es nuevo pero me parece que no es original !!
que sugerencias me dan ??
lo publique aca para no crear otro tema, si a los moderadores les parece inadecuado mil disculpas 
les dejo una foto del pcb, que es el de cekit pero reformado a mis necesidades jeje
saludos


----------



## wilmerjavier

Éste amplificador Pionner es un driver normal, se le acopló el sistema de inyectores que posteó el amigo "Jhon Mulato", trabaja con fuente cuadruple con voltajes asi.....  150 75 0 75 150 rectificados... ya se armó y se probó durante 12 horas continuas, espero que les guste a los amigos del foro


----------



## andrew01

Probando mi clase D amplificador estéreo de 1500 vatios por canal estéreo a 95 0 95 cc + / - con altavoces que hice en casa 
cada altavoz 1200 vatios en mi caseta de jardín 
un cordial saludo 
andrew01



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gE4b7V1sXtE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## blanko001

El 400W de la rockola, PCB modificado; puente de diodos y condensadores en la misma placa. Además de drivers en hilera (noten los tornillotes, sirven de disipador  ) y resistor de 10Ω como núcleo de bobinas. Este irá dentro de un minicomponente "alterado" para que entregue mayor potencia. Los parlantes también cambiaron.





Saludos!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Con esos tornillos te puedes ahorrar el disipador !!!!!  
¡¡ Enhorabuena por el montaje !!!.
Un saludo.


----------



## andrew01

Etapa Conductor Probado buen sonido


----------



## alcides alvarez

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Con esos tornillos te puedes ahorrar el disipador !!!!!
> ¡¡ Enhorabuena por el montaje !!!.
> Un saludo.



...Pero sin duda seve genial aprobacion:


----------



## alcides alvarez

crazysound dijo:


> Se ve lindo este pcb alcides. Por casualidad tendrías el esquema?
> 
> Saludos....



No tengo el esquema pero para mi que funciona,estoy por armarlo en estos días pero utilizaría otros tr finales por que he preguntado y nadie en las tiendas los tienen.


----------



## gevv

mi viejo proyecto (2006)  1XSTK4044 5XTDA7296 + 5.1 módulo remoto


----------



## boloyspe

muy bueno todos estos proyectos, e estado experimentando com muchos diagramas y hay unos me han salido muy buenos subire digramas cuando los termine, saludos a todos


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola, les enseño lo que yo creía que sería y. Funciona 100%




hola hermano te felicito, buen trabajo. Me pasarias el archivo pdf con el diagrama y el pcb para hacerlo tambien , saludos desde venezuela...


----------



## fen2006

amigo el circuito original lo encuentras en la pagina de construye tu video rokola.com. esta todo y funciona de maravilla.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

fen2006 dijo:


> amigo el circuito original lo encuentras en la pagina de construye tu video rokola.com. esta todo y funciona de maravilla.



yo quiero el que ya esta modificado no el original gracias...


----------



## blanko001

adjcp dijo:


> hola hermano te felicito, buen trabajo. Me pasarias el archivo pdf con el diagrama y el pcb para hacerlo tambien , saludos desde venezuela...



Gracias amigo, no había contestado porque debí buscar en muchos archivos el diseño. Porque tengo muchos diseños de todo y frecuentemente después de imprimir dejo los archivos ahí acumulados jajajaja.

El diagrama es el de la página de construya su videorockola.

Te adjunto el diseño PCB para el método de planchado, a parte otro archivo con la distribución de los componentes. Observa que hay 4 puentes en total. Algunos componentes no tienen nombre porque al diseñarlo no los buqué por el nombre o yo mismo los edité. Pon atención a la colocación de los transistores más pequeños (2SA1015) el pin del medio va hacia adelante. Si tiene alguna duda de algún componente no dude en preguntarme antes de conectar 

Saludos!

PD: Si preguntan por el rotel entonces está _aquí_


----------



## emurriper

gevv dijo:


> mi viejo proyecto (2006)  1XSTK4044 5XTDA7296 + 5.1 módulo remoto



Muy buen montaje, te hago una pregunta: que de especial tiene la línea de integrados STK que terminan en X? Así cómo el que usaste


----------



## Lord Chango

emurriper dijo:


> Muy buen montaje, te hago una pregunta: que de especial tiene la línea de integrados STK que terminan en X? Así cómo el que usaste



La X no es parte de la denominacion del integrado, está dando las cantidades de integrados que usó en su placa.

1x STK
5x TDA


----------



## emurriper

Jejeje no me entendiste, es que he visto integrados STK que terminan en X, ejemplo STK4191X. La serie X que tiene de especial?


----------



## Ratmayor

emurriper dijo:


> Jejeje no me entendiste, es que he visto integrados STK que terminan en X, ejemplo STK4191X. La serie X que tiene de especial?


El número romano el final de la nomenclatura, te indica el nivel de distorsión, entre mayor el número, menor distorsión...


----------



## pepitoelctrico

Pregunta es que nunca e subido fotos
Cómo se hace???



aqui estan las fotos del boombox con un amplificador con tda7377 de mnicolau y un pre que tenia   
la caja que ise no es totalmente perfecta ni bonita pero me vale para los usos que le doy


----------



## gevv

mi viejo proyecto (2008) 2XTDA1562Q 1XKA2281 + fuente de alimentación ATX modificación



​


----------



## MemphisJr

Saludos a todos.
Les presento mi Amplificador para Auriculares, subido por Dr.Zoidberg y la fuente Simetrica Regulada de Cejas99.
Espero les guste .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Me alegro que te sirviera!!!


----------



## alcides alvarez

MemphisJr dijo:


> Saludos a todos.
> Les presento mi Amplificador para Auriculares, subido por Dr.Zoidberg y la fuente Simetrica Regulada de Cejas99.
> Espero les guste .
> [url]http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/2014-01-02013818_zps181f6afa.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/2014-01-02152819_zps2eeb2bee.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/2014-01-02185958_zpsbe919468.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/2014-01-02190008_zps7d11b549.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/2014-01-02190021_zpse353d7c2.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/2014-01-02224342_zps1d37b04d.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/2014-01-02224403_zps5b8d8aa1.jpg[/URL]


 Mejor acabado,no creo. Ojala algún dia los mios quedaran asi. . haa un detalle que recién note y seguraramente es el secreto de la calidad de audio que este amplificador debe tener observen la imagen


----------



## Tacatomon

Hace unas semanas terminé un preamplificador para amplificadores de potencia. Entrada completamente balanceada y protegida contra RF. Pero, por cuestiones de "flojera" decidí probarlo como amplificador de auriculares (32Ohms) nada mas "Por la comedia"...

Grata sorpresa me llevé al sentir como el audio integrado de la PC recuperó gran fuerza en la sección de bajas frecuencias y un aumento en el "headroom" que casi me hace sacar una lágrima. Se alimenta con 15V simétricos y usa un par de RC4559 de TI. El operacional que drivea directamente los altavoces de los auriculares apenas entibia al tacto, pero tiene suficiente capacidad de salida como para manejar sin distorsión audible y a un volumen de salida extremadamente fuerte cargas de 32Ohms. La baja impedancia de salida (Y acá sonamos como "Golden Ears") hace que los pequeños altavoces de 50mm de mis auriculares tengan autoridad en las frecuencias bajas y presenten una gran redondes en las frecuencias subsónicas... Jajajaja. Cosa que el sonido onboard de una PC de gama baja no tiene ni en sueños (Que vendría siendo la corriente de salida para excitar las bobinas de los altavoces).











Vishay Dale Metal Film grado Industrial





Mas Metal Film Vishay










































Saludos al foro!


----------



## Fogonazo

Tacatomon dijo:


> Hace unas semanas terminé un preamplificador para amplificadores de potencia. . . .



Lindo material para PCB´s


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ya estás hecho todo un "audiófilo", no solo por las opiniones sino por usar las resistencias Vishay  
Para redondear la idea solo te falta decir que las Vishay "suenan" mejor que las metal-film comunes 

La verdad... está MOI BUENO!!!!!


----------



## Project16

Hola a todos!

El amplificador que he hecho recientemente mi audición actual (DX Blame Super A).

Los persuasores!


----------



## jose31

Project16 dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> El amplificador que he hecho recientemente mi audición actual (DX Blame Super A).
> 
> Los persuasores!



que tal suena ese amplificador donde puedo conseguir el pcb


----------



## Fogonazo

jose31 dijo:


> que tal suena ese amplificador donde puedo conseguir el pcb



http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/221741-dx-blame-st-together-dx-super.html


----------



## emurriper

Hola a todos, pregunta suelta: Tacatomon vishay envía muestras gratis, o haces compras online?


----------



## Tacatomon

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lindo material para PCB´s



¡Gracias!
Curiosamente, es el único material con el que he trabajado desde que me inicié en la electrónica. No tuve la suerte de tratar con las PCB clásicas de color café (Si no hasta después y solo en ciertas ocasiones). Lo que si debo de resaltar de éste PCB es que realmente soporta bastante abuso en las reparaciones por que es difícil que el cobre ceda incluso recalentando de más los pads. Estoy seguro que es un material de importación china, pero realmente es bueno. Ahora mismo no recuerdo el nombre exacto, pero estoy seguro que el sustrato tiene que ver con la fibra de vidrio...




Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ya estás hecho todo un "audiófilo", no solo por las opiniones sino por usar las resistencias Vishay
> Para redondear la idea solo te falta decir que las Vishay "suenan" mejor que las metal-film comunes
> 
> La verdad... está MOI BUENO!!!!!



¡Gracias!

¿Qué te puedo decir? ¡He caído completamente! 

Bueno, la verdad mi interés por el uso de componentes de grado industrial viene de la mano con mi formación en la electrónica. Por una parte, personalmente es un gusto trabajar con cosas que superan los estándares de calidad comunes, pero en otras cuestiones, pueden ser la diferencia entre un diseño con una expectativa de funcionamiento sin fallos en un entorno crítico como lo es una central nuclear o aplicaciones militares.

Si puedo hacerlo, me doy el gusto. Al final, estoy muy contento con lo que hago. Sabemos que las diferencias solo se pueden medir con instrumental de precisión... pero aún así, lo que cuenta es poner manos a la obra y hacer circular a los electrones.

También cabe resaltar que me sorprende como un simple buffer puede hacer que "Reviva" un audio con un headroom pobre al que estamos acostumbrados sin caer en prácticas ocultistas o que involucren gastar miles de dólares.
Algo tan simple, como un operacional más en la cadena...Que ironía ¿no?.



emurriper dijo:


> Hola a todos, pregunta suelta: Tacatomon vishay envía muestras gratis, o haces compras online?



Todos mis componentes los compro nuevos con distribuidores en USA online (resido en México). Cada cierto tiempo tengo proyectos que requieren el uso de componentes con estándares por arriba de lo normal y de ahí aprovecho a adquirir componentes de calidad para proyectos propios. Desde hace unos años atrás, ya no voy al local electrónico de mi ciudad a comprar componentes de uso general que, muy probablemente, serán falsificaciones baratas.

Vishay creo tiene un programa para "free samples" pero dudo que puedan dar acceso a resistores. Es mas probable que sea solo para componentes con valor comercial o de uso crítico. Tendrías que mandar algunos correos con ellos para que puedas sacar mas info al respecto.

Saludos al foro!

PS: Olvidé mencionar que los MLCC de desacoplo son Vishay BC Components... Dan una pureza atómica increíble a los electrones al pasar hacia los operacionales, dando una imagen espectral a todo el conjunto de armónicas musicales completamente inconmensurable ya que son capaces de proveer miles de amperes para atacar rápidamente los voicecoils en lapsos de tiempo de femtosegundos.


----------



## MemphisJr

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Mejor acabado,no creo. Ojala algún dia los mios quedaran asi. . haa un detalle que recién note y seguraramente es el secreto de la calidad de audio que este amplificador debe tener observen la imagen



Gracias.
Seguro te quedaran asi,nada que un poco de trabajo no arregle =D
Las pastillas ? jajaja


----------



## Fogonazo

Tacatomon dijo:


> . . . . ¿Qué te puedo decir? ¡He caído completamente!  . . . .







​


----------



## gustavo dominguez

hola  a todos  ya tengo mi etapa terminada  tr3500  
saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

aaaah! con esta placa tuviste el pequeño detalle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 falixitaciones tenes un buen desempeño *tacatomon*


----------



## Tacatomon

En efecto. Un pequeño error al no verificar detenidamente el impreso (Yo los mando a hacer a otro lado, donde sé que trabajan excelente) ya que una pista tenía una minúscula unión entre otra en el proceso de serigrafiado que a simple vista y a luz de día no era detectable.

Saludos!


----------



## osk_rin

Tacatomon dijo:


> En efecto. Un pequeño error al no verificar detenidamente el impreso (Yo los mando a hacer a otro lado, donde sé que trabajan excelente) ya que una pista tenía una minúscula unión entre otra en el proceso de serigrafiado que a simple vista y a luz de día no era detectable.
> 
> Saludos!


Es por eso que desde hace mucho odio los enormes planos a masa


----------



## fen2006

al quedar muy cerca se debería chequear la continuidad. yo tuve un problema similar pero el mio era hecho con una cnc


----------



## epxaudio

Saludos compañeros foreros ,, estoy de nuevo al ruedo por aca jejeje ,,, ,,, comparto con ustedes un juego de imagenes de un ampli que termine ase un buen rato ,,como siempre de mi total autoria ,,  en este caso es un amplificador de 500 watts estereo ( 250+250 ) ,, todo el sistema independiente uno del otro ( fuente , protector, volumen , amplificador ) .. todo el sistema instalado en su caja que tambien es de mi autoria y me quedo de lujo ,, y como siempre agradesco las criticas constructivas para mejorar como siempre mis diseños de ampli ,, saludos y espero que les guste ,,



compañeros tambien les dejo el video  de la prueba y puesta en funcionamiento del amplificador de 500 watts estereo ,, espero  les guste ,, saludos  ,,


----------



## blanko001

Ni modo epxaudio, como siempre son muy buenos tus montajes. Te felicito!.
Creo que con todos los amplis que tienes puedes hacer un concierto en un estadio jejeje. Falta buscar el artista.
Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor

Expaudio, excelente como siempre. P.D: ya se como copiar tu técnica shaolin para fabricación de disipadores


----------



## Sr. Domo

Hola nuevamente Sres. Foreros!

Les traigo nuevamente el ampli de 9W basado en el ampli del Sr. Ratmayor, nuevamente le digo: espero no se enoje por tomar prestado su diseño. 
Eliminé la red RC en la salida porque no era necesaria. El PCB está corregido, el circuito y tiene la nueva "datasheet"

Adjunto archivos y unas fotitos de mi "coso" ese 

Aqui recién terminado de soldarle los componentes:
Ver el archivo adjunto 108013

Una comparación para que vean el tamaño de este ampli, aquí ya tiene los alambres soldados para su prueba y para conectarle posteriormente los conectores RCA, 3.5...:
Ver el archivo adjunto 108014

Y las otras las dejo adjuntas...
Los bafles de las fotos son con los que probé el ampli, el azul es un subwoofer de 30W 4 ohm y el otro, según me dijeron que era de 30W, pero no se si entre el grave, medio y agudo o como 

De todos modos, con cualquiera suena muy lindo 

Salu2!
P.D.: Próximamente ampli BTL +12V - +19V 11W


----------



## epxaudio

Saludos compañeros ,, alli estan las imagenes ,,el que quiera sacar una idea  de mis diseños de ampli ,, dele play ,,son diseños totalmente artesanales y creo que cualquiera los puede tambien fabricar ,, yo creo que esta es la mejor idea de compartir tus trabajos hechos y terminados  ,, compartirlos de muy buena manera y bien documentados y puestos en funcionamiento ,, y mi buen amigo rat ,, cuando necesites algo tu ya sabes como es todo jejeje ,, saludos compañeros foreros ,, "" epxaudio ""


----------



## blanko001

Ratmayor dijo:


> Expaudio, excelente como siempre. P.D: ya se como copiar tu técnica shaolin para fabricación de disipadores


Y sí... con los disipadores el único factor importante es el área de intercambio, eso es cuestión de creatividad y recursividad. Como se vé Expaudio sabe de eso.


----------



## Sr. Domo

epxaudio dijo:


> Saludos compañeros foreros ,, estoy de nuevo al ruedo por aca jejeje ,,, ,,, comparto con ustedes un juego de imagenes de un ampli que termine ase un buen rato ,,como siempre de mi total autoria ,,  en este caso es un amplificador de 500 watts estereo ( 250+250 ) ,, todo el sistema independiente uno del otro ( fuente , protector, volumen , amplificador ) .. todo el sistema instalado en su caja que tambien es de mi autoria y me quedo de lujo ,, y como siempre agradesco las criticas constructivas para mejorar como siempre mis diseños de ampli ,, saludos y espero que les guste ,,
> 
> 
> 
> compañeros tambien les dejo el video  de la prueba y puesta en funcionamiento del amplificador de 500 watts estereo ,, espero  les guste ,, saludos  ,,
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35ycMTerhdY



Estoy viendo mal o los disipadores son perfiles de aluminio?  Creía que era el único que lo usaba!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Estoy viendo mal o los disipadores son perfiles de aluminio?  Creía que era el único que lo usaba!


Noooo...hay muchos que los usan, pero no se pueden usar en refrigeración pasiva. Tenés que usar ventiladores en forma casi obligada (o hacer un gabinete de dos metros de profundidad )


----------



## eleccortez

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Noooo...hay muchos que los usan, pero no se pueden usar en refrigeración pasiva. Tenés que usar ventiladores en forma casi obligada (o hacer un gabinete de dos metros de profundidad )


  Siendo chapa fina el calor tiene que disiparse muyyyy rápido con buenos ventiladores por que si no se vuelan los tr por temperatura.


----------



## epxaudio

Saludos compañeros ,, los disipadores que les monto a mis ampli son perfiles de aluminio ,, de los que se usan para ventanas con cierre panoramico ,, perfiles para puertas en  baños , etc ,, lo importante si vas a usar de varios modelos es colocar con mucha audacia la cantidad necesaria para absorber el calor que producen los transistores y probarlos muy detenidamente ,, colocar un termometro para saber el punto maximo de calentamiento sin ningun ventilador ,, y si calienta demasiado colocar mas perfiles para absorber aun mas el calor producido ,, despues le colocas 1 o 2 ventiladores para mover el calor producido y reciclarlo con aire externo fresco ,,, otro dato importante e imprecindible para estos casos es colocar abundante grasa silicona termica ,, para que entre las justas no queden espacios libres y las piezas se transfieran el calor de una a la otra con facilidad ,,  despues de que logres perfeccionar esta tecnica ,, alli si te dedicas a fabricar los disipadores para tus amplis con mas perfeccion ,, y les comento que en mi caso donde yo vivo ,, los disipadores comerciales son imposibles de encontrar ,, por eso he tenido la necesidad de poner a volar aun mas mi creatividad ,,, jejeeje,, y como veran me ha dado excelentes resultados ,, yo siempre pruebo mis ampli no menos de 8-10 horas de uso continuo a full maquina para probar todo el sistema en su totalidad ,, ,,



compañeros aqui les dejo unas imagenes  de otro modelo de disipador que use en uno de mis amplis  ,, para este caso ,,, USE ,, aunque no lo crean un trozo de ferfil de aluminio de los que se usan el la parte superior donde van colgadas las puertas para baños ,, y otro perfil para presionar  todos los transistores a su contraparte y no usar un tornillo para cada transistor ,, como es lo general ,, y asi su montaje y desmontaje es muy practico y eficaz ,,  en fin saludos compañeros y espero haberles ayudado con mis ideas ,, que para eso estamos ,,,


----------



## foc

Bueno  amigos aqui les traigo mi amplificador que arme para una rockola que estoy haciendo el ampli suena de peluches (muy bien jaja) el disipador es el original ya que el stk lo saque de un equipo pioneer en ese disipador venian 2 stk 4231 y otro stk monofonico a 80 watts pero con nomenclatura de la pioneer el amplificador cuenta con proteccion de DC ademas de muy buena ventilacion tiene un ventilador de los que vienen en los microondas 

Lo tengo conectado a 2 bajos jbl 200w c/u y unos medios y altos que no se cuantos watts son pero se escuchan bien todo esta a 8Ω 

Ahora les hago una pregunta creen que si aguante para darle uso todo el dia pues se lo  voy a poner a una rockola y ya ven que en las fiestas no paran de funcionar la pregunta la hago por si alguien ha tocado un stk4231 todo el dia o si alguien lo monto en alguna rockola

edit:lo tengo alimentado con +50 -50


----------



## DannyR

foc dijo:


> Bueno  amigos aqui les traigo mi amplificador que arme para una rockola que estoy haciendo el ampli suena de peluches (muy bien jaja) el disipador es el original ya que el stk lo saque de un equipo pioneer en ese disipador venian 2 stk 4231 y otro stk monofonico a 80 watts pero con nomenclatura de la pioneer el amplificador cuenta con proteccion de DC ademas de muy buena ventilacion tiene un ventilador de los que vienen en los microondas


Wow amigo dos STK 4231 mas otro de 80w en ese disipador?  ya que está bien diseñado, si puedes, pone unas fotos mas para que se aprecie el disipador y si es posible saca medidas del mismo para darme una idea del disipador para un ampli que estoy por fabricar. Saludos Foc!


----------



## foc

> Wow amigo dos STK 4231 mas otro de 80w en ese disipador? ya que está bien diseñado, si puedes, pone unas fotos mas para que se aprecie el disipador y si es posible saca medidas del mismo para darme una idea del disipador para un ampli que estoy por fabricar. Saludos Foc!



Hola amigo DannyR asi es esos tres stk venian en ese disipador mira estaban en este amplificador  

mira de momento no tengo camara para sacar mas fotos y ademas el ampli ya esta atornillado y tengo que ir a hacer algunas cosas te adjunto un dibujo en paint ojala y te sirva en cuanto pueda subo fotos saludoss


----------



## DannyR

foc dijo:


> Hola amigo DannyR asi es esos tres stk venian en ese disipador mira estaban en este amplificador
> 
> mira de momento no tengo camara para sacar mas fotos y ademas el ampli ya esta atornillado y tengo que ir a hacer algunas cosas te adjunto un dibujo en paint ojala y te sirva en cuanto pueda subo fotos saludoss



Muchas gracias Foc por la data!  Ahora.. tengo duda sobre si podre asemejar éste disipador con una barra de aluminio.. para dos Stk4050.. la parte delgada es de 3 mm.. Que opinan compañeros?


----------



## nasaserna

De poder, se puede, pero ojo al piojo ventilación forzada y espero que almenos sea larguito, muy buena grasa, yo lo hice una vez y funcionó, pero me toco separar los dos integrados para que uno no calentara muy rápido al otro.
suerte


----------



## DannyR

nasaserna dijo:


> De poder, se puede, pero ojo al piojo ventilación forzada y espero que almenos sea larguito, muy buena grasa, yo lo hice una vez y funcionó, pero me toco separar los dos integrados para que uno no calentara muy rápido al otro.
> suerte



Los pondre separados para que uno no caliente al otro, espero que funcione porque no pude conseguir nada mejor que ésto.. tambien pensaba, ya que no tendra aletas para mejor disipación; sera que ayuda en algo hacer perforaciones? disipará mejor? también le pondre coolers


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Perfora por arriba, el calor asciende.


----------



## Luigiman

Si hay amplificadores con disipadores sin ventilador, pero de poca potencia; hoy en día con la cantidad de transistores en las salidas es necesario forzar una ventilación interna o externa.también hay transistores de buena calidad que no se queman tan fácilmente, hoy en día con las dudas que uno tiene de los componentes que compra es mejor asegurarse de un buen sistema de enfriamiento.


----------



## Ratmayor

Tenía tiempo sin fabricar nada  pero me dio por armar un ampli para un Subwoofer de 250W RMS





​
Me falta ponerle los transistores (TIP35 x 2 y TIP36 x 2) y darles vida  mañana subo más fotos


----------



## Ratmayor

Luigiman dijo:
			
		

> Muy buena presentación del PCB que técnica usaste.


Hola, usé la técnica del planchado...

El ampli ya vive!!!!





​
y de para rematar, un video. Disculpen la calidad del sonido, el video lo tomé con mi teléfono


----------



## Ratmayor

Papel glossy del más delgado, y uso una plancha de las que sueltan vapor


----------



## MemphisJr

Muy buenas a todos.
Aqui les comparto parte de mi hobby que es hacer amplificadores de diversos tipos, en este caso le comparto uno que es en base a 2 TDA 2050 y con un "look" descubierto.
Espero les guste.








Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

Lindo ampli MemphisJr, lo que más me gusta es como se refleja la luz verde en el disipador 

Les traigo más avances sobre el subwoofer amplificador que estoy fabricando, ahora les presento el preamplificador que cuenta con entrada balanceada, el filtro pasabajos, filtro subsonico y control de fase 



​


----------



## foro666

Ratmayor dijo:


> Que tal compañeros, anduve un poco desaparecido del foro debido a que ando sin Internet hasta dentro de unos días... Mientras, les presento mi última creación...
> 
> Se trata de un amplificador de 60W de grado audiófilo
> 
> Respuesta en frecuencia: 5Hz ~ 80Khz
> THD 0.0015%
> Damping Factor: 100
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 100674
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 100675
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 100676​
> El corazón del proyecto es un OPA1662
> 
> Más detalles para cuando tenga Internet propio
> 
> Agradecimientos a Don Dosme por sus sugerencias sobre el divisor VBE, a Don Fogo por los DC Servo (Y además agradecer a fogo sin motivo es deducible de impuestos papales ) y a Anthony123 que muy amablemente imprimió la placa por mi
> 
> Saludos





Buenas:

Me quedé con ganas de saber de este amplificador. Que tal funcionó?

Es sencillo, pequeño, alta calidad. potencia idonea (para mi). 

Funcionó bien? Podrías subir el esquemático?.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## edh59

Hola a todos:
Imágenes de PA300,en su etapa de ajuste y calibración.
Forma parte de un sistema biamplificado utilizando el cross activo publicado en el foro.
La protección de DC es upc1237.
Gracias a todos los aportes pude realizar este proyecto
Saludos cordiales!!!


----------



## Ratmayor

jose31 dijo:
			
		

> podrias montar el pcb y montaje


Ya lo *monté*... 


Cableamos el preamplificador


Instalamos el amplificador


Y Voilà... ​


----------



## edwindj

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ya lo *monté*...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108670
> Cableamos el preamplificador
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108668
> Instalamos el amplificador
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108669
> Y Voilà... ​



BUenas tardes amigo te felicito por tu proyecto. Que modelo de parlante es ev y si lo mueve bien duro el amplificador.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

este es un ampli que estoy armando,tiene 2 tda2050 en puente para conexión a guitarra y 2 tda simples para conectar a la pc,el trafo que le iba a colocar no me daba en potencia y le voy a poner uno mas grande con regulador de tensión
me falta el pre y terminar el gabinete,todo reciclado menos algunos capacitores y las placas
pareciera que el perfil de aluminio no sirve de disipador,pero hice pruebas 15 min y no levantan mas de 55° y como le voy a colocar un fan cooler no creo que tenga problemas.

pd: la prolijidad se las debo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Me parece que el problema que tenés no es el disipador sino los sil-pads aislantes que estás usando. Tratá de cambiarlos por mica, por que la resistencia de esos aisladores es muy alta como para trabajar con potencias elevadas.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

por la mica común transparente?,no recuerdo donde leí que estos eran mejores porque se usaba como reemplazo a la pasta termica

como seria lo ideal
tda2050 + pasta + mica +pasta + disipador   
ó
tda2050 +  mica +pasta + disipador


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> por la mica común transparente?,no recuerdo donde leí que estos eran mejores porque se usaba como reemplazo a la pasta termica


Lo unico "mejor" que tienen es que no es necesario la pasta termica, pero por lo demás no son muy buenos que digamos.
Lo "ideal" sería:


rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> tda2050 + pasta + mica +pasta + disipador


pero tené en cuenta que la capa de pasta debe ser muy delgada, solo para rellenar los posibles micro-huecos que existan en la superficie de la aleta del chip y en la superficie del disipador.


----------



## epxaudio

Saludos compañeros foreros ,, estoy por aca de nuevo al ruedo jejeje ,, compartiendo con ustedes como siempre mi trabajo ,, es este caso les dejo el video de un ampli de 70+70  watts  funcionando al 100% con un par de monitores con altavoces de 15" + driver,, ojala les guste como los anteriores y como siempre agradezco las criticas constructivas para mejorar cada dia en mis diseños caseros ,, saludos


----------



## blanko001

WOW epxaudio! Buen trabajo como siempre. Por otro lado jamás había visto esas mallas para proteger los parlantes, Esta malla me parece excelente, aquí se consigue la típica de cuadros o exagonos grandes que no me gusta en lo personal. Por cierto donde la consigues? Estoy cerca a tu país y tengo familia que constantemente va a Venezuela.
Saludos!


----------



## blanko001

epxaudio dijo:
			
		

> MI buen amigo blanko001 ,, esa malla la compro en los comercios de audio en mi localidad ,, y no son caras y muy faciles de instalar en  las cajas ,,,



Será que en mi ciudad las conseguré? Hace tanto que no compro unos buenos parlantes... quizás son novedad y yo no lo sé. Apenas recuerde y esté cerca de las tiendas de parlantes las preguntaré. Y compa felicidades de nuevo, has dedicado buen tiempo a tus equipos de audio que prácticamente son profesionales y a gusto de uno mismo  
Saludos!


----------



## razorclaus

Les dejo algumas fotos de mi proximo ampli, megatech tr07 version puente. En el cual la primera duda que me surge es la conexion de proteccion de salidas para amplificadores en puente, en lo que les voy a pedir su ayuda para resolverlo. Los circuitos que tengo en mente para este ampli son , fuente :arranque lento para el trafo doble rectificador puente con 80.000 mf fuente independiente para coolers y previo entrada balanceada proteccion de cc y sobretemperatura circuito clip



Disculpe creo que la info quedo un poco desordenada, es que estoy escriviendo desde el celular


----------



## epxaudio

Saludos compañeros ,, el sonido de distorcion es producido por la camara cuando recibe alto volumen y frecuencias bajas ,,  he tratado de evitar esto de mil maneras pero no lo he logrado ,, ya es un detalle de diseño de la misma , ,, tendre que comprarme otra para captar altas potencias de sonido y sin distorsion ,,,, ,,,

 En cuanto a mis cajas para los altavoces tambien son de mi total autoria ,, diseño y fabrico mis cajas ,,, me gusta todo lo referente al audio ,, y trato de fabricar todo lo que yo pueda ,, jeje ,,

Aca le dejo otro video donde estan las cajas para los altavoces de ese modelo ,, "" monitor "" ....saludos mis buenos compañeros ,, y espero que les guste el video ,,


----------



## jose31

razorclaus dijo:


> Les dejo algumas fotos de mi proximo ampli, megatech tr07 version puente. En el cual la primera duda que me surge es la conexion de proteccion de salidas para amplificadores en puente, en lo que les voy a pedir su ayuda para resolverlo. Los circuitos que tengo en mente para este ampli son , fuente :arranque lento para el trafo doble rectificador puente con 80.000 mf fuente independiente para coolers y previo entrada balanceada proteccion de cc y sobretemperatura circuito clip
> 
> 
> 
> Disculpe creo que la info quedo un poco desordenada, es que estoy escriviendo desde el celular



hola como estas, puedes subir el archivo del driver


----------



## Fogonazo

jose31 dijo:


> hola como estas, puedes subir el archivo del driver



Mira en el tema de amplificadores asiáticos.


----------



## julioaribi

Felicitaciones Alex todo hecho con excelente acabado tanto amplificador como cajas se ven muy profesionales. Aparte quiero preguntarte si esos transformadores toroidales del ampli de 300w los consigues
nuevos en trujillo o alguna otra parte en Venezuela?. Gracias


----------



## boris guillen

Aqui les comparto esta pequeña potencia con stk4192II
con el Preamplificador con triple tono, micro y linea mezclada
ademas tiene proteccion para los parlantes, control de fan por temperatura y puerto usb con radio fm


----------



## Ratmayor

Este es un módulo amplificador que diseñé para un Sansui A-505 que originalmente estaba basado en un STK4843 que últimamente está escaso, caro y pirata 





​Lo diseñé de manera que fuera compatible con todos los conectores del amplificador original


----------



## nuk

si que quedo bien, justo al tamaño de la plaquita original 
excelente Ratmayor !

_saludos !_


----------



## Ratmayor

nuk dijo:


> si que quedo bien, justo al tamaño de la plaquita original
> excelente Ratmayor !


Gracias, ya lo monté en el amplificador ^_^



​


----------



## osk_rin

Bonito..Bonito
Me guta  y que buena adaptacion, excelnete


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Te quedo excelente *Don rata* 

me guta la forma del *Cooler* 

​


----------



## nasaserna

Ratmayor dijo:


> Gracias, ya lo monté en el amplificador ^_^
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 110715
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 110716​



Muy Bien el que sabe sabe y el que nó paga. no solo lo reparaste, sinó que lo mejoraste, ahora creerán que esos amplificadores son tan buenos


----------



## alcides alvarez

Aun queda talento en este país


----------



## foro666

Por fin he finalizado mi amplificador.

Algunas fotos están subidas al tema del que está basado, el RB1070. Las de frontal con chapa tratada, de color bronce son las últimas y el acabado definitivo.

Para quien se anime, el resustado del amplificador que en dicho tema se trata, es excelente.

Las fotos del interior se pueden ver en el tema del RB1070.

Gracias por todas vuestras fotos.


----------



## Yetrox

razorclaus dijo:


> Les dejo algumas fotos de mi proximo ampli, megatech tr07 version puente. En el cual la primera duda que me surge es la conexion de proteccion de salidas para amplificadores en puente, en lo que les voy a pedir su ayuda para resolverlo. Los circuitos que tengo en mente para este ampli son , fuente :arranque lento para el trafo doble rectificador puente con 80.000 mf fuente independiente para coolers y previo entrada balanceada proteccion de cc y sobretemperatura circuito clip
> 
> 
> 
> Disculpe creo que la info quedo un poco desordenada, es que estoy escriviendo desde el celular



razorclaus el TRB-3600 Compacto TR-07 NEW en Bridge que es el que estas clonando, como sabrás en Bridge salen los 2 terminales a parlante ambos positivos, para conectar el protector a parlante lo conectas igual como se conectaría un amplificador Monofónico, conectas solo un positivo al protector para retardar y el otro positivo hacia al parlante directo, no se debe conectar los 2 positivos directamente al protector, porque este Driver actúa como monofónico mas no como estéreo y vas a tener problemas a la hora de encenderlo si conectas ambos positivos al protector.


----------



## blanko001

foro666 dijo:


> Por fin he finalizado mi amplificador.
> 
> Algunas fotos están subidas al tema del que está basado, el RB1070. Las de frontal con chapa tratada, de color bronce son las últimas y el acabado definitivo.
> 
> Para quien se anime, el resustado del amplificador que en dicho tema se trata, es excelente.
> 
> Las fotos del interior se pueden ver en el tema del RB1070.
> 
> Gracias por todas vuestras fotos.


Muy bonito! lo mejor es que es un ROTEL en fin de cuentas. Te felicito, en el foro hay gente que trabaja  muy bien y se esmera en los detalles. Así como ud. 
Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor

Vuelvo al ataque  Esta vez se trata de un módulo amplificador de 400W rms para subwoofer... 


Aquí se muestran los finales y los drivers sin el disipador, OJO, no usé los 2SC5200 / 2SA1943, de Toshiba, usé los de Fairchild (FJL4315/FJL4215) que son un poco más salvajes...


Vista superior del módulo terminado...


Aquí se aprecia con más detalle el filtro pasa-bajos.

La Fuente de poder (±64V / 20A) y el protector.


Vista de circuito impreso.​
Espero les guste


----------



## Fogonazo

Ratmayor dijo:


> . . . Espero les guste



*! Guta ¡*

Pero  guta como hacen contacto los transistores con el disipador, sobre una de sus alas


----------



## Ratmayor

Fogonazo dijo:


> *! Guta ¡*
> 
> Pero  guta como hacen contacto los transistores con el disipador, sobre una de sus alas


Esa ala en especial es más gruesa que el reto, además del lado del VAS va un fancooler que aún no compro


----------



## Yetrox

Ratmayor dijo:


> Vuelvo al ataque  Esta vez se trata de un módulo amplificador de 400W rms para subwoofer...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 110906
> Aquí se muestran los finales y los drivers sin el disipador, OJO, no usé los 2SC5200 / 2SA1943, de Toshiba, usé los de Fairchild (FJL4315/FJL4215) que son un poco más salvajes...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 110907
> Vista superior del módulo terminado...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 110908
> Aquí se aprecia con más detalle el filtro pasa-bajos.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 110909La Fuente de poder (±64V / 20A) y el protector.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 110910
> Vista de circuito impreso.​
> Espero les guste



Se ve muy bueno Ratmayor, podrías abarcar mas las pistas para no quemar tanto cobre y dejar la placa mas solida no es una critica es solo una pequeña opinión constructiva , el diseño con los Fairchild me gusto mucho.


----------



## Ratmayor

Yetrox dijo:


> Se ve muy bueno Ratmayor, podrías abarcar mas las pistas para no quemar tanto cobre y dejar la placa mas solida no es una critica es solo una pequeña opinión constructiva , el diseño con los Fairchild me gusto mucho.


Es que me "duele" más el toner que el cobre y/o cloruro férrico...


----------



## chacarock

hermosa placa, 
 se podría hacer solo el contorno de las pistas gruesas y luego rellenar con marcador, asi no ocuparias tanto toner

 felicitaciones


----------



## alcides alvarez

Amigo te quedo exelente comparado con los mios. Particularmete, me gusta dejar el thonner en las pistas para que el oxido y el sulfato no terminen con ellas .


----------



## Ratmayor

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Amigo te quedo exelente comparado con los mios. Particularmete, me gusta dejar el thonner en las pistas para que el oxido y el sulfato no terminen con ellas .


Para evitar eso, yo uso esto:



deja una capa fina de una especie de poliuretano que protege el cobre, no deja que se oxide y además sirve como aislante...


----------



## blanko001

Ratmayor dijo:


> Para evitar eso, yo uso esto:
> http://www.electronicamagnabit.com/tienda/1473-2379-large/formula-electrica-sq-70-7.jpg​deja una capa fina de una especie de poliuretano que protege el cobre, no deja que se oxide y además sirve como aislante...



No conocía ese producto SQ 70-7. En Colombia es posible encontrar algunos familiares del producto como siliconas o antioxidantes de partes mecánicas y otros... pero no conocía este. ¿Ese producto se adhiere completamente como si fuese pintura o es facil de remover con pasar por ejemplo el dedo por la placa?

Revisaré si lo encuentro por aquí. Pensé que lo máximo era la colofonia en thinner  
Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor

blanko001 dijo:


> No conocía ese producto SQ 70-7. En Colombia es posible encontrar algunos familiares del producto como siliconas o antioxidantes de partes mecánicas y otros... pero no conocía este. ¿Ese producto se adhiere completamente como si fuese pintura o es facil de remover con pasar por ejemplo el dedo por la placa?
> 
> Revisaré si lo encuentro por aquí. Pensé que lo máximo era la colofonia en thinner
> Saludos!


Se adhiere como pintura, después que seca no se quita, a no ser que lo rocíes con thinner . Lo que si es que diluye el Toner  así que yo rocío después que soldé todos los componentes, primero para no aislar el cobre y me dificulte soldar y segundo porque si pasa al otro lado me diluiría la cerigrafía


----------



## Fogonazo

Ratmayor dijo:


> Se adhiere como pintura, después que seca no se quita, a no ser que lo rocíes con thinner . Lo que si es que diluye el Toner  así que yo rocío después que soldé todos los componentes, primero para no aislar el cobre y me dificulte soldar y segundo porque si pasa al otro lado me diluiría la cerigrafía



 Y no sería mas sencillo emplear el *Fogoflux*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y no sería mas sencillo emplear el *Fogoflux*


no solo es mejor, sino que no causa problemas de mantenimiento. imaginate si tenes que cambiar componentes con el Pcb pintado con ese coso....


----------



## Ratmayor

En realidad no es una capa gruesa, si le acercas el cautin se desaparece y puedes soldar tranquilamente...


----------



## fabybu

Hola,
Paso las fotos de un amplificador de 15+15W de NAKAN. Esta placa me la regaló mi papá hace muchos años y la tenía armada sin gabinete, con los potenciómetros colgando por lo que cada vez que quería subir el volumen o ajustar los tonos sufrían los parlantes.

El módulo por lo que vi se sigue vendiendo (debajo de la placa había un "S3038", googleé y me llevó a esta página)
http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/producto_detalle_1.php?producto_id=27726&paginado=4

El gabinete lo armé con madera MDF de 9mm. El resto de los componentes los tenía en casa. La idea era no gastar mucho en un gabinete por eso me dispuse a armarlo. Finalmente creo que me salió mas caro que comprar uno hecho porque las tres chapas me cobraron $150 en una dobladora.

La fuente está incluída en la placa por lo que para alimentar un led que indique el encendido (fuera que la tecla dice "ON" y "OFF"), usé un 7805 porque tengo como 40 de esos y zener muy pocos .

El cooler quedó de adorno porque escucho música muy bajita y el mismo hacía demasiado ruido. Salvo que la música esté a un volumen mas elevado y la misma apantalle al cooler.
En algún futuro haré un sensado de temperatura para que encienda llegado a una temperatura X.

A las chapas las limpié con un rodillo para amoladora de banco, luego la rayé con una tela de esmeril y finalmente la barnicé.

Absolutamente todo lo que sea de madera en casa (camas, bibliotecas, machimbre de las paredes, etc) lo pinto con lo mismo que pinté el MDF de este gabinete, es pintura asfáltica a la que se le agrega thinner únicamente. Con una lata de 4 litros y que sale 100 pesos tienen para entretenerse alrededor de 4 generaciones pintando. Es prácticamente gratias pintar con este método. Lo mejor es que pintes como pintes queda siempre excelente. Le dí 4 manos en unas hora aproximadamente y queda seco al instante.

Faltan las leyendas pero como no lo se hacer, por el momento quedará así.

Saludos y espero que guste el gabinete.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Me voy a permitir darte algunos consejos:


No volvás por esa "dobladora"!!!! No te pueden cobrar $150 por esas latas ped%&@# llenas de óxido... son unos verdaderos ladris!!!! 
Ponele una rejilla al cooler... sobre todo si tenés gatos en la casa 
Sacá las latas y dale una pintada con covertidor de óxido negro, así te ayuda a evitar que se sigan oxidando y de paso, tapan un poco el desastre que te vendieron 
Para las leyendas, y si querés hacerlo fácil y simple, necesitás una impresora láser y unas transparencias autoadhesivas para fotocopiadora (o impresora láser)... pero eso requiere una terminación muy buena del fondo... lo que en tu caso está bastante complicado.
Por lo demás, está MUY BUENO el ampli!!!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Me voy a permitir darte algunos consejos:
> 
> 
> No volvás por esa "dobladora"!!!! No te pueden cobrar $150 por esas latas ped%&@# llenas de óxido... son unos verdaderos ladris!!!!
> Ponele una rejilla al cooler... sobre todo si tenés gatos en la casa
> Sacá las latas y dale una pintada con covertidor de óxido negro, así te ayuda a evitar que se sigan oxidando y de paso, tapan un poco el desastre que te vendieron
> Para las leyendas, y si querés hacerlo fácil y simple, necesitás una impresora láser y unas transparencias autoadhesivas para fotocopiadora (o impresora láser)... pero eso requiere una terminación muy buena del fondo... lo que en tu caso está bastante complicado.
> Por lo demás, está MUY BUENO el ampli!!!!



No te quedo nada en el tintero


----------



## Helminto G.

se puede dar buen acabado a esas laminitas, solo se necesita lija de agua fina, agua jabonosa y muhca, pero mucha paciencia, y con las leyendas como lo recomienda el doc. queda de maravilla, bonito gabinete


----------



## DAXMO

MUY buen trabajo, les dejo unas fotos de mis amplis, que hace unos días a los valvulares les cambie todos los led por azules, así me quedo todo el equipo parejo junto con el 5.1 ( el de la derecha) que ya era azul respetando su diseño original (antes era compactera).. (pero nadie sabe eso) Y de paso al pre ampli le baje un poquito las resistencias de las entradas frontal y otra auxilar, quedo muy bien.
Lo que me queda pendiente todavia son las transparencias con las funciones, el único que sabe donde estan las cosas soy yo. Capaz que es mejor 
Como siempre gracias y saludos a todo el foro


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el off de DVD te quedo naranja  

Este año quise encarar el mismo proyecto, pero me fallo que no pude comprar en diciembre del año pasado las luces de led de navidad y pues en la casa de electrónica están 6 pesos cada uno. Cuando las de navidad traían 100 y salían 65 pesos 

luces de navidad a led

aunque son mil veces mejor las de luz violeta


----------



## djwash

SSTC dijo:


> el off de DVD te quedo naranja
> 
> Este año quise encarar el mismo proyecto, pero me fallo que no pude comprar en diciembre del año pasado las luces de led de navidad y pues en la casa de electrónica están 6 pesos cada uno. Cuando las de navidad traían 100 y salían 65 pesos
> 
> luces de navidad a led
> 
> aunque son mil veces mejor las de luz violeta
> 
> http://i00.i.aliimg.com/photo/v0/211383310/3mm_violet_round_led_diode.jpg



No hay un Dled o Hiperled por ahi, algun local donde vendan solo led?


----------



## DAXMO

Sep,  el DVD combina con los filamentos de las válvulas; ta todo calculado.
Gracias por los me gusta.


----------



## fabybu

Hola Dr.Zoidberg, gracias por los consejos.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No volvás por esa "dobladora"!!!! No te pueden cobrar $150 por esas  latas ped%&@# llenas de óxido... son unos verdaderos ladris!!!!


Siempre sé preguntar cuanto me va a salir todo lo que compro, aunque sea una cajita de fósforos. Por un momento perdí la cabeza y no consulté, sino no las compraba. Lo malo es que en el pueblo donde vivo son los únicos, tal vez por eso se abusen. :cabezon:



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ponele una rejilla al cooler... sobre todo si tenés gatos en la casa


Esta semana la agrego cuando la consiga. 



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Para las leyendas, y si querés hacerlo fácil y simple, necesitás una  impresora láser y unas transparencias autoadhesivas para fotocopiadora  (o impresora láser)... pero eso requiere una terminación muy buena del  fondo... lo que en tu caso está bastante complicado.


Genial!! Este quedará así, porque la terminación del fondo no ayuda como decís. El próximo voy a conseguir unas chapas mas lindas o de aluminio para que quede mejor y pueda utilizar ese método que aún no he probado.

Saludos.


----------



## alcidesruben

Saludos compañeros.



Amplificador SPAIN 1500.


----------



## Ratmayor

Vuelvo al ataque, esta vez con unos módulos "gemelos" de 300W

​
Lo hubiese terminado hoy, pero me quedé sin estaño


----------



## aldoruiz

Ratmayor, que buen aporte amigo, te quedo excelente, disculpa, que modelo es? Me gustó


----------



## Ratmayor

aldoruiz dijo:


> Ratmayor que buen aporte amigo te quedo exelente, disculpa que modelo es ? Me gusto


Gracias, es un diseño propio que publiqué ya hace varios años...


----------



## nuk

Hola al foro ! 

no es precisamente un amplificador pero le pertenece, es el protector del Sr. Ratmayor
modificado con microcontrolador, aun no esta terminado. todo lo que esta soldado hasta ahora 
es puro recicladero... por decirlo así ... espero tenerlo funcionando dentro de un par de meses



psd: exagere, como de costumbre con la red zobel


----------



## juliangp

Acá algunas fotos del amplificador que estoy armando a partir del circuito interno del STK4048XI, la verdad muy buen sonido.


----------



## leaseba

gevv dijo:


> mi viejo proyecto (2006)  1XSTK4044 5XTDA7296 + 5.1 módulo remoto



Hola que tal.  Quería saber que programa usas para los pcb. Quedan muy bien echos. Y cual seria el control remoto 5.1 ?  Gracias


----------



## leaseba

Ratmayor dijo:


> Vuelvo al ataque  Esta vez se trata de un módulo amplificador de 400W rms para subwoofer...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 110906
> Aquí se muestran los finales y los drivers sin el disipador, OJO, no usé los 2SC5200 / 2SA1943, de Toshiba, usé los de Fairchild (FJL4315/FJL4215) que son un poco más salvajes...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 110907
> Vista superior del módulo terminado...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 110908
> Aquí se aprecia con más detalle el filtro pasa-bajos.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 110909La Fuente de poder (±64V / 20A) y el protector.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 110910
> Vista de circuito impreso.​
> Espero les guste



La verdad me encantó !!! Consulta.  Soy de santa fe argentina y tengo un subwoofer JBL e250p y me costo casi 7000$. Vale la pena mi gasto o me conviene armarme algo asi ? 

Por cierto tenes los diagramas y pcbs d este amp ?


----------



## DavidFelipe

Bueno yo vengo con algo humilde pero son mis primeras creaciones con terminados "decentes, la potencia (cajita) es de 80w RMS la cual ya me ha servido de sobra para eventos no muy g4randes al aire libre con cabinas de 15", el otro es un amp de guitarra de 30W que se venden bien a guitarristas locales, a este le falta la malla negra pero así queda, un modelo simple pero funcional


----------



## DavidFelipe

Bueno este es mi proximo montaje, un amplificador estereo con dos tda7294, solo falta hacer el detector de peak y posiblemente protección a las salidas  pero puede decirse que ya está listo


----------



## jose31

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Bueno este es mi proximo montaje, un amplificador estereo con dos tda7294, solo falta hacer el detector de peak y posiblemente protección a las salidas  pero puede decirse que ya está listo



hola felipe como estas,que tal es el pre amplificador con micrófono balanceado



DavidFelipe dijo:


> Bueno este es mi proximo montaje, un amplificador estereo con dos tda7294, solo falta hacer el detector de peak y posiblemente protección a las salidas  pero puede decirse que ya está listo



ese es ,el de video rockola


----------



## DavidFelipe

jose31 dijo:


> hola felipe como estas,que tal es el pre amplificador con micrófono balanceado
> 
> 
> 
> ese es ,el de video rockola



Si, efectivamente es el de construya su videorockola, pero no es balanceado y además me toco hacerle unas pequeñas modificaciones porque al subir los bajos se iba el sonido. Saludos


----------



## The Rookie

Hola
         saludos mi mono esfuerzo bricolaje AB Labgruppen clase con todas las protecciones de clip detector temprature cortó protección de sobrecarga de corriente continua y de entrada limitador
un cordial saludo
El Novato


----------



## jose31

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Si, efectivamente es el de construya su videorockola, pero no es balanceado y además me toco hacerle unas pequeñas modificaciones porque al subir los bajos se iba el sonido. Saludos



se puede saber que cambios le hiciste ,para tener en cuenta,por que pienso hacerlo


----------



## DavidFelipe

Bueno, he terminado el amp'lificador de 180w estereo con tda7294, me dio algo de trabajo y unos cuantos cortones pero al fin está listo, tuve que rebobinar un toroide porque tenía un secundario de 36v sin tap central, al final quedo con 25 -0- 25 a unos 8 amperios aproximadamente, lo único que me dejó desconcertado es que una salida suena ligeramente mas fuerte, supongo que es por la preamplificación (sumador de señales) que tienen la misma ganancia por canal pero por alguna razón un lado gana mas que el otro  Aun así ya está listo para retumbar


----------



## drago109

nuk dijo:


> Hola al foro !
> 
> no es precisamente un amplificador pero le pertenece, es el protector del Sr. Ratmayor
> modificado con microcontrolador, aun no esta terminado. todo lo que esta soldado hasta ahora
> es puro recicladero... por decirlo así ... espero tenerlo funcionando dentro de un par de meses
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 112721
> 
> psd: exagere, como de costumbre con la red zobel



Hola Nuk.

 No soy mucho de estos lares. Pero me gustaría aportar unas fotos para dar animo a los seguidores de la comunidad.

 Estaba viendo las fotos del amplificador con pic y quería preguntarte si tienes el link donde este terminado por el compañero Ratmayor o aun es un proyecto?

 Este es un amplificador con pic que fue fabricado en el 2011. Esta echo con un pic y un TDA7449 para manejar el volumen y ecualizador por medio del pic. Tiene control de temperatura y Voltaje de entrada para protección también cuenta con un selector de 4 entradas. Todo se maneja por medio de un encoder. La planta aun esta por perfeccionar pero esta funcionando al 100%. También quiero decir que la etapa de potencia como fuente y salidas fueron diseñada por nuestro compañero Alex Audio.

 Dejo Fotos


----------



## Ratmayor

Hola drago109, excelente trabajo, Si deseas mirar el sistema de protección puedes mirar por aquí :_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/873936/ _
Saludos


----------



## DavidFelipe

Ese diseño se ve interesante, podrías subirt o citar en donde encontrar el esquemático? Te que quedó muy completo drago109


----------



## alexcesarpalma

Hola que tal a todos los foreros , Ya bastante tiempo ha pasado y algunas promesas por ahí pendientes que pronto las haré , Bueno aquí mi amplificador Clase D para coche, trabajando desde 12v hasta 14.4v, entrada al amplificador +-70v, el inversor trabaja a ~30khz y el Amplificador a frecuencia de ~54khz, Diseñado específicamente para graves, potencia de salida: 600wRMS a 4Ω, 900w a 2Ω, ~1000wrms 1Ω en 13.8v, caída de voltaje máxima a +-5v con cable del 4AWG y bateria 12v 300amp, Corte de frecuencia variable 30hz - 300hz, distorsión no más de 1% a máxima potencia. Me llevó un tiempo de diseño de aprox.  2 meses pero por fin ya está el segundo prototipo, prácticamente 80% de toda la electrónica es reciclada de muchas tarjetas de fuentes ATX y otras tarjetas. Ya estoy diseñando la versión para resistencias de 1/4w porque esta fue hecha en su mayoría con resistencias de 1/8w para poder compartirlo con ustedes, ya que en el foro no he visto un amplificador con estas características para automóvil, también tiene protección contra temperatura y voltaje en la salida  . El primer prototipo fue hecho en tarjetas perforadas y en una base de madera hace 2 años jajaja  . Los mosfets de salida son 2 IRFP4227 con driver primario IR2110, los mosfets de entrada son 6 IRF3205, no requiere ninguno de los mosfet nada de disipador llegando los 300W, escalando a 900W requiere un disipador mínimo, por lo que para su enfriamiento no es necesario una gran carcasa de aluminio. Continuaré revisando algunas cosas antes de postearlo, sin embargo, con 2 graves pioneer doble bobina 12'' a 2 ohms totales, el coche casi se destroza por el sonido jajaja


----------



## DavidFelipe

Un trabajo muy pulcro, te felicitoalexcesarpalma, aunque en 2 ohm hacia abajo ya debes tener una buena distorsión , pero a esas potencias no creo que se preciban demasiado


----------



## alexcesarpalma

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Un trabajo muy pulcro, te felicitoalexcesarpalma, aunque en 2 ohm hacia abajo ya debes tener una buena distorsión , pero a esas potencias no creo que se preciban demasiado



Hasta eso no, lo he trabajado a 1Ω y no he tenido problemas de distorsión alguno, ha respondido bastante bien, creo la matrícula de mosfets en salida con muy bajo RDS(on) le dan ese plus y la bobina de corte en la salida bien calculada le da un sonido bastante limpio


----------



## drago109

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Ese diseño se ve interesante, podrías subirt o citar en donde encontrar el esquemático? Te que quedó muy completo drago109



Hola David.

 Lamentablemente los plano y la programación la perdí un día que se me daño el disco de la pc. El esquema y la programación es propia de mi ardo trabajo jeje. Y claro de nuestro compañero Alex-Audio.

 Pero la buena noticia es que pronto estaré empezando un proyecto para mejorar el diseño de la planta y una nueva programación.

 Ya que pienso trabajar en una planta clase d y con fuente conmutada y totalmente controlada por un pic.

 Ahora me encuentro estudiando las fuentes conmutada y les avisare cuando ya empiece a progresar en el proyecto. Y asi de esta manera ir aportando los progresos.

 Saludos


----------



## 0002

Muy bueno el trabajo Alex, se ve a leguas el tiempo invertido. 

Draco109, muy interesante el proyecto sobre todo ahora que la tecnología con micros se está volviendo muy famosa.  

Saludos.


----------



## cpiccolo

Aqui una creacion inspirada en muchos aportes que otras personas han posteados en diferentes foros incluido este la pcb es de diseño propio con un trafo de 14v 20v rectificados que reportan 40w rms en par de salidas mono de tda7294 suficientes para mis necesidades


----------



## eduanes

epxaudio dijo:


> Saludos compañeros foreros ,, estoy de nuevo al ruedo por aca jejeje ,,, ,,, comparto con ustedes un juego de imagenes de un ampli que termine ase un buen rato ,,como siempre de mi total autoria ,,  en este caso es un amplificador de 500 watts estereo ( 250+250 ) ,, todo el sistema independiente uno del otro ( fuente , protector, volumen , amplificador ) .. todo el sistema instalado en su caja que tambien es de mi autoria y me quedo de lujo ,, y como siempre agradesco las criticas constructivas para mejorar como siempre mis diseños de ampli ,, saludos y espero que les guste ,,
> 
> 
> 
> compañeros tambien les dejo el video  de la prueba y puesta en funcionamiento del amplificador de 500 watts estereo ,, espero  les guste ,, saludos  ,,



amigo con que metodo elaboraste tus baquelitas?


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Este es un video del Amplificador de 400w rms que arme, sacado de construyasuvideorockola pero con varias mejoras en el PCB para comodidad y funcionamiento, con la fuente de 900w también de diseño propio tiene 10,000uF por rama y transformador de 45vac,0v,45vac/10Amp.
En este proyecto fue donde utilice los transistores que creiamos aca en el foro que me habian vendido falsos, luego los medí y quedamos en que solo con la prueba se sabria si eran 100% falsos y ahora se ve que no  .Con 4 pares de transistores drivers MJE15032/MJE15033 con disipador independiente y 4 pares de transistores de salida 2SA1943/2SC5200 suena excelente pero dos de estos ultimos no podía atornillarlos al disipador porque el tornillo de dichos dos transistores chocaba con una aleta . Solución: Un trozo de madera que se atornilla con los dos transistores de los lados y hace presión sobre los que no tienen tornillo . Trabaja tibio, bajos profundos, medios y agudos nítidos y sin ruidos en la señal. 100% mejor que el Bunker CD-10000 que compre hace unos ayeres, con el Bunker llegaba a Clip y sonaba bien, con este suena mucho mejor y a la mitad de ganancia sin Clip. Claro esta que todo depende de la calidad de componentes, la calidad del montaje y la calidad de las cajas con las que se prueben. Yo lo probe con 4 bajos de 12"/250W cada uno, caja sintonizada a 45Hz y con un bajo que tiene demasiada presión que entre las 4 cajas suenan como si fueran de 18", medios de 6.5" 96dB de sensibilidad y tweeters bala, todo debidamente bien ecualizado y suena de 10!.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jDVXwiqglU&feature=youtu.be

Unas fotos de el proceso:














































SALUDOS!!!


----------



## chacarock

con que metodo haces las placas?
estan muy buenas


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Las fabrico por método de serigrafía. Lo que hago es hacer en una sola placa de 30cm x 30cm varios diseños, luego solo serigrafía sobre esa placa todos los diseños a usar, las meto al ácido, las taladro y luego con un esmeril de herrero las corto con mucha facilidad. Ahh y las estaño con estaño liquido, solo las sumerjo en la solución y en 3 minutos ya quedan así.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Ignacio961

Hola, que tal? Queria mostrarles mi primer proyecto serio, consiste en dos LM3886 (PCB de Elektor) y dos preamplificadores con TL072 (gracias ezavalla) La fuente consiste en 6x4700uF a 50V y la del pre 2x1000uF a 25V, todo alimentado por un trafo de 24+24 a 5A y 12+12 a 1A. La primera impresion fue realmente muy buena, aun con un solo canal conectado y con un parlante aiwa, se escucha muy nítido y con potencia de sobra, aunque despues me encontre con los siguientes problemas:
Al tocar el potenciometro, se escucha interferencia de radio, y ocurre lo mismo con algunas canciones en determinadas frecuencias y a volumen elevado (un "ts ts"), aclaro que no implemente el star ground todavia, pienso hacerlo cuando tenga el gabinete listo.
Por lo demas, estoy muy conforme con el ampli, a volumen moderado se escucha 100% bien, pero al aumentarlo, y en determinadas canciones, se escucha esa sutil interferencia, que aunque sea menor, quisiera pulirlo.
Adjunto imagenes y video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80ay9pdNO9M&feature=youtu.be
PD: Creen que ese disipador sea suficiente para un uso continuo a maximo volumen o convendria agregarle un cooler?


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

En la foto 6 se deduce que es el jack de entrada de señal, no estás usando cable apantallado. Dada la provisionalidad del circuito y del cableado y a mi juicio de la baja sección del mismo en algunos tramos, lo que te pasa es normal y poca cosa incluso. En cuanto encierres el circuito en un gabinete, cablees correctamente ( tanto por la sección como por el tipo de cable ) y realices una buena puesta a masa ( en el foro tienes mucha información al respecto ) disfrutarás de un buen circuito y aprovecho para felicitarte por su realización.
Por último los disipadores: no sé si son forzados ( con ventilador ) en todo caso me parecen justos para trabajar a todo trapo; lo que es incontestable es que son un trasto, vas a tener que usar un pedazo de chasis-gabinete para alojar todo el circuito, cuando si miras por internet, con éste integrado hay verdaderas cucadas de montajes en cuanto a su compacidad y simplicidad ( ver gainclone ).
En todo caso enhorabuena por el circuito.


----------



## nuk

Que tal, al foro !  ... ya que me regalaron un taladro chino, aproveche en montar 
el otro amplificador que hacia falta, de paso una limpieza, cambio de cables etc
así que aproveche a sacarle unas fotitos   ..... ahora escucho en estéreo  

también dejo unas capturas del protector con pic que no me anda el overload 
todo lo demás muy bien  ya les comentare si lo tiré al recicladero o salio andando 

saludos! _y disfruten las capturas.._


----------



## Ignacio961

Nuk, espero algun dia llegar a la complejidad y prolijidad de tus circuitos, muy bueno ese ampli  Aprovecho para adjuntar las fotos de mi ampli terminado (pre con LM4562 cortesia de TI )


----------



## eduanes

Ignacio961 dijo:


> Nuk, espero algun dia llegar a la complejidad y prolijidad de tus circuitos, muy bueno ese ampli  Aprovecho para adjuntar las fotos de mi ampli terminado (pre con LM4562 cortesia de TI )



amigo donde consigues las rejas?


----------



## Ignacio961

eduanes dijo:


> amigo donde consigues las rejas?


Los saque de unos disipadores de CPU viejos que compre en una subasta


----------



## crimson

Uno de los equipos más solicitados es uno pequeño, de 2 entradas de micrófono y una entrada para mp3, usado generalmente en pequeños eventos, siendo sencillo y económico. Se los presento:





En el .pdf están las placas listas para imprimir en espejo para plancha. El amplificador está aquí: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/956650/ _
El limitador anda por acá: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/944488/ _

y el preamplificador se los detallo:




Como detalle, todas las masas de las distintas plaquetas van a un punto común: el punto medio de los electroliticos de la fuente.
Los transformadores de poder son dos de 15+15VCA 2A puestos en serie, los extremos de 30VCA van para el amplificador y los de 15VCA para el pre y el limitador.
Con este sistema de "star ground" lo ponés con el volumen al mango y no se escucha ningún ruido. Está previsto para funcionar varias horas sin calentar demasiado.

Edito: con un CD andaba fenómeno, pero con un teléfono celular se quedaba corto, así que subí la resistencia que da ganancia al mezclador:


Saludos C


----------



## mario17farias

Hola Crimson, este ampli te quedo de pelos, y dime, esto corresponde a una salida? o sea mono?
saludos..


----------



## crimson

Sí mario, tiene 3 entradas y una salida (con capacidad para dos baffles de 8 ohm c/u), y entrega unos 70W en 8 ohms y casi 100 en 4 ohm. Es monofónico porque se utiliza como refuerzo de sonido en un Centro Cultural, donde la mayoría de las actividades son para amplificar música para clases de danza o incluso alguna pequeña charla, por eso la estereofonía no es necesaria.
¡Gracias por comentar!
Saludos C


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

crimson dijo:


> Sí mario, tiene 3 entradas y una salida (con capacidad para dos baffles de 8 ohm c/u), y entrega unos 70W en 8 ohms y casi 100 en 4 ohm. Es monofónico porque se utiliza como refuerzo de sonido en un Centro Cultural, donde la mayoría de las actividades son para amplificar música para clases de danza o incluso alguna pequeña charla, por eso la estereofonía no es necesaria.
> ¡Gracias por comentar!
> Saludos C



Esa es la excelencia y el placer de la electrónica Crimson, realizar con nuestras manos los circuitos que se adaptan a nuestras necesidades. Magnífico circuito, magnífica elaboración y magnífica presentación. Enhorabuena por el trabajo y muchas gracias por el aporte.


----------



## nuk

que tal ! al foro 

primeramente agradecer a sr. Ratmayor por realizar este gran aporte de donde surgió la idea

luego de tanto revisar el protector
encontré mi error, todos los transistores que utiliza _(excepto los que controlan los relés)_
estaban al revés  la confusión fue que utilicé layout para los MPSA92
y compre los 2n5551 y al momento de armar no me fije en los datasheet 

grave error...

luego de solucionar tal inconveniente, por fin funciona !  , solo realicé algunos ajustes 
al revisar el post del señor Ratmayor de Rat-NET  , para no hacer tantas preguntas, también
leí el post de origen de donde salio el post  _( casi casi un efecto droste  )_

_ahora solo me esta quedando terminar de revisar el programa e instalarlo._

sin mas que decir aquí dejo unas pruebas preliminares que realicé





Saludos a todos !


----------



## agustin8199

hola termine mi segundo amplificador (con un TDA7294)es de 100w en 8 Ω y tiene un pre  por si la señal es baja o hay que darle un retoque


----------



## cmontoya

nuk dijo:


> que tal ! al foro
> 
> primeramente agradecer a sr. Ratmayor por realizar este gran aporte de donde surgió la idea
> 
> luego de tanto revisar el protector
> encontré mi error, todos los transistores que utiliza _(excepto los que controlan los relés)_
> estaban al revés  la confusión fue que utilicé layout para los MPSA92
> y compre los 2n5551 y al momento de armar no me fije en los datasheet
> 
> grave error...
> 
> luego de solucionar tal inconveniente, por fin funciona !  , solo realicé algunos ajustes
> al revisar el post del señor Ratmayor de Rat-NET  , para no hacer tantas preguntas, también
> leí el post de origen de donde salio el post  _( casi casi un efecto droste  )_
> 
> _ahora solo me esta quedando terminar de revisar el programa e instalarlo._
> 
> sin mas que decir aquí dejo unas pruebas preliminares que realicé
> http://youtu.be/F0owLtPTPsY
> 
> Saludos a todos !



Hola nuk me gustaria saber donde  encuentro informacion (diagrama, codigo) de este protector??


----------



## Edu-D

Saludos compañeros, le muestro mi proyecto del clon que hize de la phonic XP , les comento que ya lo puse a funcionar con voltajes +-64 en el riel de bajo voltaje, +-130 voltios en el riel de alta.

Las bias en los transistores de salida los regule a 0,5 voltios trabaja estable, actualmente lo estoy trabajando con cargas de 4 ohmios pienso probarla a 2 ohmios, con calentamiento aceptable a la carga probada actualmente.

Me falta otros complementos como la protección DC, un vumetro, entre otros ya que solo he terminado esta tarjeta.

 Estuve hecho el vago y me anime a armarlo, espero ver pronto el proyecto que tienes en pie, el pcb lo adapte al disipador que tenia, use 6 transistores 2sa1943 y complemento en total 12.

Utilice los irfs240 en total 8, en driver los MJE15032 con su completento, arme el proyecto porque tenia dos tarjetas de la phonic de la serie pi y de ahí saque las resistencia, capacitores, mosfet y diodos.

Gran parte de componentes son originales de la tarjeta, no tuve que comprar nada, el disipador me lo regalaron, mi idea era tener un modelo xp3000  por esa razon se ve un poquito robusto.

Saludos 

Ver el archivo adjunto 119235


----------



## nuk

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola nuk me gustaria saber donde  encuentro informacion (diagrama, codigo) de este protector??



*Hola al Foro !* 

_cmontoya, por ahora no esta terminado del todo, tuve que realizar otra fuente de stand-by
por eso estoy realizando otra versión ya que también tenia inconvenientes con el layout del relay_



_con respecto al programa, aun me faltan revisar algunas cosas mas que no acabo aun por falta de tiempo _

*saludos!*


----------



## DOSMETROS

No lo he armado , pero se me ocurrió dejárselos cómo idea


----------



## guillers

muy linda la chinita
 ¿no crees?
y los amplificadores esos una maravilla 
despues chino ni jota y arroz menos todavia
¿vos comes arroz  DOSMETROS?


----------



## The Rookie

small class d amp


----------



## alcides alvarez

The Rookie dijo:


> small class d amp



Muy bonito ,lamentablemente yo no podría armar algo asi, a menos que venda mi casa.


----------



## Tacatomon

125V entre rieles a 4Ohms en Class D = 1750W.

Nada mal, nada mal.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## osk_rin

Un pequeño amplificador para hacerle juego a los baflecitos.



Saludos.


----------



## The Rookie

mi pequeña clase d 1500watt amplificador estéreo / ch


----------



## osk_rin

Excelente. ya habia visto su amplificador con aterioridad en youtube.
Gran trabajo


----------



## carlosalbertosurace

Este tema es para comentar de los equipos construido por personas con bajos poder monetario y fanatico de la musica hi-end y hi-fi .
atte
carlos S.



mando algunas foto de los equipo que construi. !!! casero casero !!!  !!! transistor por transistor  !!!
2 x 150 w  8 ohms 
pre - buffer  con uni juntura
si le interesa le mando los planos estuve casi 2 años en la construccion del mismo


----------



## crimson

carlosalbertosurace dijo:


> ...si le interesa le mando los planos...


¡Aunque sea los esquemáticos, para curiosear!
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hola Carlosalbertosurace , los mortales pobres solo podrán acceder al HiFi o mas o menos HiFi , o bastante HiFi , pero JAMÁS  al HiEnd . . . y ésto es solo por una cuestión filosófica 

Bienvenido y date una vuelta por aqui:

Las 10 mayores mentiras en audio *Hi*-*End*

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-entra-al-rincon-audiofilo-97288/index15.html

Saludos !


----------



## Nuyel

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No lo he armado , pero se me ocurrió dejárselos cómo idea



Era por el 2010 y tenia recursamiento de una materia, hice un amplificador chiquito y por donde lo metí el profesor se interesó, dijo que vendrían unos japoneses a ver la exposición de ese año y quería que pusiéramos algo, así surgió este engendro de prototipo en aquella ocasión (ya lo había publicado aquí en alguna página).






 Esa fue nuestra idea 日本人の馬鹿！


----------



## carlosalbertosurace

les mando un diagrama del amplificador que construi  
las especificaciones 

150w 
8 ohms
1 hz  a  52 khz  con onda cuadrada
nota: los transistores de salida se pueden remplazar por 
tip46 y tip45 que son mas economico

este circuito lo fui mejorando con el tiempo si les interesa les mando las mojoras

!!!!  lo mejor es construir desde cero transistor por transistor    !!!

a la M..... los circuito integrado!!!!!



perdon por la falta de ortografia mi fuerte son los semicondutores y el taller


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , pone las mejoras , sería interesante verlas


----------



## fabybu

Esta muy lindo el essquematico, te felicito por tu tabajo carlosalbertosurace. 

Una consulta, que funcion cumple el capacitor de 1000uF entre los emisores del par diferencial de la entrada? 

Saludos.


----------



## carlosalbertosurace

MANDO LAS mejoras y el circuito en proteus para que lo ponga en funcionamiento



los transistores bdw93c y bdw94c son darlington y la entrada es un buffer para adaptar impedacias
la respuesta de buffer es de 
1 hz a 1 mhz en onda cuadrada un caño


----------



## ragaman

carlosalbertosurace dijo:


> MANDO LAS mejoras y el circuito en proteus para que lo ponga en funcionamiento
> 
> 
> 
> los transistores bdw93c y bdw94c son darlington y la entrada es un buffer para adaptar impedacias
> la respuesta de buffer es de
> 1 hz a 1 mhz en onda cuadrada un caño



Hola, Quisiera aportar un poco a las mejoras a su diseño, 

Primero no recomendaría que la señal de audio pasara atravez de un potenciometro o reostato RV1 antes de la etapa de ganancia, si implementan ese potenciometro para controlar el volumen deben colocarlo en la entrada antes del buffer junto al filtro de linea RC que forma R5 y C2 , el buffer Jfet se puede conectar en DC a la entrada del amplificador pero si requeriría corregir el offset mediante el restato o un servo de DC, recomendaría para eliminar ruido zener utilizar junto a C12 y C13 condensadores 0.1uF monolíticos de baja ESR. 

En la parte de la compensación termica, yo eliminaría los diodos, si decidieras dejarlos deberías diseñar una pcb donde tengan contacto con el disipador y hacer bypass a Q8 con un condensador de 100uF de baja ESR, ya que el diseño utilizar boostrap mediante C5 considerarías implementar un condensador "NP".

Solo son esas cuantas cositas.


----------



## carlosalbertosurace

muchas grasias por mandame consejos ya que es el primer diseño echo desde cero .
un comentario el Q8 esta montado en el disipador para compensar termicamente con una corriente de 50 mA
de reposo .
y los transistores de salida lo cambie por otros.
el potenciometro de volumen lo intercale en esta posicion ya que controlo el volumen con la pc.es casi fijo.



mando algunos pdf donde me dieron una idea como construir un amplificador de alta calidad,
anbos yo lo construi y me dieron mucha satifaccion
y modifique algunos para llegar a mi nesecidades como el buffer con control de tono lo llamo
el (super graves)..


----------



## carlosalbertosurace

HI-END  o   HI-FI

las palabras no dicen todo: los oidos , la sensacion de escuchar una buena musica y  no se olviden de un buen osciloscopio analogico  es lo importante.

como dice mi hermano musiquero viejo

Hi-FI    =   alta felicidad


----------



## emurriper

Hola buenas tardes, me dispongo a fabricar uno bajos bass-reflex activos y unas cabinas de medios-altos tambien activas, tengo varias dudas. Pregunto aquí después de ver el galón de agua parlante unos mensajes atras. 

1. Que tipo de aislamiento puedo usar, respecto a las vibraciones que debe soportar la parte electrónica?
2. Puedo usar un filtro linkwitz-Riley para este propósito?

Gracias de antemano, cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

emurriper dijo:


> 1. Que tipo de aislamiento puedo usar, respecto a las vibraciones que debe soportar la parte electrónica?


 Eso depende del montaje que hagas y no hay una sola solución óptima. Habrá que ver el proyecto, como son los PCB y disipadores y cual es el área de montaje...



emurriper dijo:


> 2. Puedo usar un filtro linkwitz-Riley para este propósito?


Mas que poder, DEBES usarlo, pero nuevamente es necesario conocer el proyecto y su aplicación, por que una colocación incorrecta de las cajas de puede perjudicar el efecto de los filtros...


----------



## emurriper

Hola, gracias por responder, el área disponible es de 30 x15x5 y los circuitos serían el filtro y el ampli, el material MDF, pienso ubicar todo sobre el mismo chasis. Entre la madera y el chasis que pongo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

emurriper dijo:


> Hola, gracias por responder, el área disponible es de 30 x15x5 y los circuitos serían el filtro y el ampli, el material MDF, pienso ubicar todo sobre el mismo chasis. *Entre la madera y el chasis que pongo?*


Si por "chasis" te referís a alguna chapa de metal para sujetar los PCB, transformadores y disipadores, entonces solo tenés que separar la chapa de la madera algunos mm usando algo como esto:







o estos de plástico:







Si "chasis" es otra cosa.... entonces subí alguna foto o dibujo...


----------



## emurriper

Si eso es "chasis", entonces pondré todo con separadores plásticos que me parece que absorben más vibración. Muchas gracias por tu colaboración, procedo a armar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Asegurate también que los disipadores que están sobre el PCB (si es que hay alguno) estén sólidamente fijados por que en caso contrario, las vibraciones pueden provocar que se dañen las soldaduras del componente sujeto a esos disipadores.


----------



## emurriper

La disipación es poca ya que son Clase D publicados aquí en el foro y la fuente es comercial la que aparece al lado, dice que 1000W pero la verdad no le creo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

emurriper dijo:


> La disipación es poca ya que son Clase D publicados aquí en el foro


Pero aún así vas a tener que poner un disipador relativamente pequeño, y lo que te sugiero es que fijes con firmeza ese disipador al PCB para evitar que las vibraciones del mismo se transmitan a las soldaduras.


----------



## broke1790

Hola amigos, les muestro unas de mis creaciones, es el amplificador de  150 w(en ralidad es de 100w a 4 ohms) con los transistores TIP147 Y TIP142, creo que anda por aqui ese  amplificador, es obra de un turco, que realizo el pcb y le hizo unas  mejoras. Pero el original lo hizo un gringo, ya no me acuerdo en que  blog lo encontre hace 10 años. Como abandone por un tiempo la  electronica y tenia muy pocos conocimientos, siempre los proyectos que  hago me tardo mucho tiempo en crearlos y completarlos, de los pocos  amplificadores que he hecho, siempre funcionan a la primera. 

Creo  que ha sido suerte, con los componentes de estos amplificadores, pues  no me han salido defectuosos, hasta hoy en dia ya no venden componentes  originales, como lo hacia MASTERS ELECTRONIC, los primeros transistores tip, 147 y  142 los compre hay hace 10 años y eran originales, compre un par para mi  primer amplificador antes mencionado, pero fui un tonto, un dia el  ampli estaba funcionando de maravilla, pero sucedio que se quemaron los  bc557 que son el par diferencial, estos funcionaban a 45 o 50 v, y pense  que eran los tip147 y 142 los saque de la placa y no se paso por la  mente checarlos con el multimetro, creo que ni tenia o no sabia como  usarlo para comprobarlo en la escala de diodos o checar su ganancia.  Bueno el caso que agarre un marrito que los abri para ver el silicio,  eran magnificos, un gran chip creo que de 3 mm o mas, pero eran una  preciosura. La solucion para ese problemita era cambiar los bc557 por los bc556 que trabajan a mas voltaje lo tenia a +50v-0-50-, por eso se quemaron los bc557. Eran de la marca ST MICROELECTRONICS frabricado en morocco.

Ahora  tomo las cosas con mas calma, aprendi a tener paciencia para poder  entender esta ciencia, debe ser uno muy disciplinado, debes de construir  una metodologia, a consultar hoja de datos, a aprender lo mas  insignificante pues si no haces te puede costar con un gravisimo error y  dinero sobre todo.

Bueno les dejo mi despedida y luego les mostrare otros amplificadores que termine.


----------



## mostrin

Es muy compacto y cabe perfecto el disipador.


----------



## crimson

Un amigo necesitaba un amplificador para hacer bailes con los jubilados. El tema costos incide mucho, básicamente en el gabinete, que hoy en día cuesta una fortuna. Le pregunto si no tenía algún aparato viejo, como para que se pueda desarmar y montar y se aparece con el cadáver de una Sansui D90, de los 80's. ¡Qué lindos vúmetros! Así que, como era irreparable (mecanismo totalmente oxidado), me dediqué a prepararla y que resucite como amplificador.
¡Veja cómo ficou!


El amplificador es el de batalla que estoy haciendo últimamente, aprovechando que hay TIP35C aceptables:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/956650/ _
Lleva limitadores, por supuesto, para evitar que lo hagan clipear, andan por acá:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/944488/ _


Uno de los detalles es que la uso casi en clase B, con una corriente de reposo muy baja, porque este tipo de amplificadores son siempre usados a máxima potencia, y el usarlo así hace que apenas caliente  



Me daba no se qué destripar la casetera, pero los vúmetros son tan lindos... los retroiluminé con LEDs blancos, porque los foquitos estaban quemados. ¡quedó de 10!

Saludos C


----------



## blanko001

Crimson, que puedo decir a parte de felicitarte por ese trabajo! Y que decir de esos vúmetros, yo amo los vúmetros de aguja. En la ventanita del deck puedes acomodar un analizador de espectro. Bueno, es una idea, y si lo haces con leds planos todos rojos o todos amarillos te da el toque retro.
Saludos!


----------



## crazysound

Hola crimson, te felicito. Que tal anda el limitador??

Saludos..


----------



## crimson

crazysound dijo:


> Que tal anda el limitador??



Gracias crazysound. El limitador es *imprescindible* cuando el amplificador es usado por alguien sin conocimientos, la mayoría de los problemas ocurren cuando el amplificador es llevado a máximo volumen y comienza a recortar. La gente común no nota la distorsión, pero el equipo empieza a calentar en demasía y se pueden quemar los tweeters (al ser onda cuadrada, tiene un exceso de agudos = armónicos impares -ver Fourier-). Hay limitadores simples a LDR, pero depende mucho de la calidad de la fotoresistencia, va mucho en suerte, algunas andan excelente y otras son una piedra, o una fuente de distorsión. 
Hay limitadores a FET, que tienen poco rango de atenuación. Estos con VCA son más extremos, con la consola a fondo la salida no supera el valor de umbral. Ventajas: nunca se te va a "pasar" de volumen. Desventajas: son más complicados de armar y pueden agregar algo de distorsión, son para usar en equipos "de trabajo", nunca en uno para escuchar música en tu casa.
Saludos C


----------



## foro666

Me encanta la la cassetera recuperada.

He buscado algún equipo roto, en tiendas de segunda mano desguaces, etc. Para  incluir las placas de algún amplificador.

Queda muy bien.

Los vumetros analógicos son geniales.



Una curiosidad.

Como ya no cumplen la función de nivel de grabación, los has empleado en señal que llega al aplificador o para la potencia de salida ?

Gracias.


----------



## crimson

foro666 dijo:


> los has empleado en señal que llega al aplificador o para la potencia de salida ?



Hola foro666, los uso para medir la potencia de salida, uso una especie de "amplificador logarítmico" con un diodo a masa:

lo que hago es poner el amplificador al mango con una onda senoidal, ahí calibro el preset hasta que me marque fondo de escala. En algunos vúmetros hay que usar un preset más grande.
Esto hace que a cualquier nivel de señal la aguja se mueva, de lo contrario se mueve a muy alta potencia solamente.
Saludos C


----------



## blanko001

Hola, me quedo con el circuito para vúmetros... he utilizado otros mas complejos con operacionales... veo que a la salida puede utilizarce sin problemas uno de este tipo sin introducir distorsión a la entrada. Me gustó... sin duda lo pondré en practica en un futuro proyecto. Como dije amo los vúmetros de aguja... he pagado hasta de mas por ellos algunas veces, pero lo justifico con lo desestresante de ver unos vúmetros moverse al compás de la música y una buena cerveza en la mano!!!
Saludos!
PD: Crimson: si puedes sube un video de esos vúmetros en acción.


----------



## crazysound

crimson dijo:


> Gracias crazysound. El limitador es *imprescindible* cuando el amplificador es usado por alguien sin conocimientos, la mayoría de los problemas ocurren cuando el amplificador es llevado a máximo volumen y comienza a recortar. La gente común no nota la distorsión, pero el equipo empieza a calentar en demasía y se pueden quemar los tweeters (al ser onda cuadrada, tiene un exceso de agudos = armónicos impares -ver Fourier-). Hay limitadores simples a LDR, pero depende mucho de la calidad de la fotoresistencia, va mucho en suerte, algunas andan excelente y otras son una piedra, o una fuente de distorsión.
> Hay limitadores a FET, que tienen poco rango de atenuación. Estos con VCA son más extremos, con la consola a fondo la salida no supera el valor de umbral. Ventajas: nunca se te va a "pasar" de volumen. Desventajas: son más complicados de armar y pueden agregar algo de distorsión, son para usar en equipos "de trabajo", nunca en uno para escuchar música en tu casa.
> Saludos C


Hola de nuevo crimson, me refería a ese circuito en particular. 

Tengo algo de experiencia en limitadores con LDR's.

Saludos..


----------



## jorger

Buenas compañeros.
Hoy les presento mi ampli con LM3886TF.
Antes un poco de historia.
Necesitaba un amplificador medianamente potente (dentro de lo que cabe) para mi subwoofer, el cual suelo usar en mi casa de vez en cuando, y en fiestas de cumpleaños con los amigos en una parcela.
Tenia en mente el LM3886.

Bien pues, como normalmente ando muy escaso de plata (como dicen allá), no tenia presupuesto suficiente como para hacer yo mismo el pcb, comprar los componentes, y tiempo, dedicación para hacerlo yo todo. Una pena, porque me hubiera gustado armarlo todo desde 0.

En ebay se ven cosas interesantes, una de ellas que me llamó la atención, un kit para montar un lm3886TF, por solo 8€. El suodicho LM3886TF se mencionaba como original de National Semiconductor.
Me lancé y lo compré. Viene con el pcb ya hecho (doble faz) y los componentes. El LM no tenia ningún signo de ser trucho. Empezamos bien.
El filtro pasabajos de 2° orden que se ve ahí, tambien fue comprado como un kit. 
El transformador principal lo saqué de un antiguo equipo AIWA, es de 60VA aprox, 17+17Vac que filtrados se quedan en +-23vdc. Era un buen momento para darle uso ya que lo tenía guardado hacía bastante tiempo.

El filtrado consta de 8800uF por rama (un grupo de condensadores es de menor capacidad que los otros dos grupos), el puente es de 4A... con disipador, porque quizá ande algo justito.

Más cosas... ventilación forzada everywhere, el disipador es de un Pentium 4 y lleva un ventilador con rodamiento de bolas. El otro ventilador más grande está para sacar el aire hacia fuera. Los dos van a una pequeña fuente que construí tirando del reciclado (hasta los conectores son reciclados, de unas luminarias de emergencia). 

Ésta lleva una salida fija de 9vcc, y otra salida regulable con LM317, que va desde los 1.2v hasta los 7.5v. Por qué? pues por necesidad pura, el ventilador grande aspira tanto aire que se crea un vacío dentro del gabinete, asi que necesito que funcione a menor tensión que el otro.

Y en cuanto al funcionamiento... doy fe de que el LM es original de National S. Funciona muy bien, no me ha dado ningún problema en estos 6 meses que lleva montado. 0 ruidos, y nada que objetar. Ha estado funcionando durante periodos bastante largos, con el calor insoportable del verano, y tanto el disipador como el integrado, fríos como ellos solos.

Claro, que con ese transformador le puedo sacar apenas 38w según el datasheet. Aun así perfecto. Y calidad tremenda. Sé que es muy subjetivo todo esto, pero realmente no aprecio distorsión, almenos personalmente.
Estoy al tanto de que me llegue un nuevo transformador que pedí para poder sacarle todo el partido. 100VA, 20+20Vac en plena carga. Serían +-28vcc. 

Aquí algunas fotos de cuando estaba a punto de tener todo cableado (la calidad no es muy buena..) y fotos del exterior.

Cualquier crítica constructiva es bienvenida.
Un saludo.


----------



## crimson

crazysound dijo:


> ... me refería a ese circuito en particular.



Hola crazysound, yo separo los equipos entre los que son "de laburo" y los que son "de escucha". Este limitador lo uso en amplificadores que son usados por gente que no sabe, y le dá volumen indiscriminadamente. La ventaja fundamental que tiene es que al primer ciclo ya limita la señal, no te va a clipear nunca. Las desventajas son tres: agrega algo de distorsión, porque el VCA es un amplificador de transconductancia "casero", el cual no está realimentado.Los VCAs "de verdad" cuestan una fortuna porque están apareados y/o en el mismo sustrato. Por otra parte, la señal hay que atenuarla para que pueda ser manejada por el VCA y luego vuelta a amplificar, lo que provoca una degradación de la misma. La segunda es un poco de soplido, que se puede minimizar usando mejores transistores y mejor operacional en el VCA y la tercera un desbalance tonal, pierde graves y refuerza agudos, nada serio que no pueda corregirse, pero aún así es curioso. En el uso diario: ninguna de las desventajas le hace sombra a la ventaja. La gente no escucha el soplido, la distorsión es imperceptible y con un toquecito del ecualizador de la consola se escucha OK y operás tranquilo sin que la potencia se queme.
En un equipo de HI FI o HI End (Pitufo) este limitador es inaceptable.
Saludos C


----------



## pool27

hola crimson para calibrar el vumetro honda senoidal 100 hz?


----------



## crimson

pool27 dijo:


> hola crimson para calibrar el vumetro honda senoidal 100 hz?



Hola pool27, yo uso 1KHz, pero con 100 puede andar,el tema es que a máxima señal de salida sin distorsión el vumetro llegue a fondo de escala.
Saludos C


----------



## mario17farias

Hola Crimson, cada vez estoy mas convencido en armar esta potencia a cuatro transistores, te quedo excelente el montaje, es mas, yo tambien tengo la misma intencion de montarlo  de esa manera(tengo una sony y un Acoustech) que vinieron a caer a mis manos, cuando disponga de efectivo me pondré manos a la obra.
saludos....


----------



## Tavo

Jorger, excelente el ampli, muy lindo.

Te recomiendo encarecidamente que consideres tu próxima mini-inversión: 





Esos tornillos fresados puestos así *quedan como la raja.*  

Se llama Avellanador o fresa cónica en metal HSS. Es una herramienta que vas a usar toda la vida, vale la pena su adquisición. 



PD: Lo mismo habías dicho con los tornillos del subwoofer, y ahí quedaron nomás...    Jajajaja


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañeros.
La historia comienza cuando compre unas bocinas y al momento de ir a recojerlas, el amigo que me las vendio me dijo que si queria tambien el "cerebro" el cual estaba descompuesto, al ver lo viejo que era me dieron ganas de decirle que no, pero por cortesia y pensando que podia "reciclar algo" me lo traje a casa.

El dichoso "cerebro" paso varios meses acumulando polvo, la semana pasada buscaba unos capacitores y un transformador para cierta fuentecilla de leds, y lo unico que tenia a mano era el mentado "cerebro" lo conecte y estaba muerto por pura curiosidad cheque la fuente de stanby (un pequeño transformador de 12v y un puñado de componentes) y como la fuente no daba señales de vida, se me ocurrio puentear el relevador que activaba la fuente de stanby y voilá encendio el equipo, espere un rato a ver si no salia humo, pero todo ok.

El mecanismo del cd destrozado, supongo que algun "tecnico " o el propio usuario, intentaron sacarle un disco atorado, las caseteras completamente asquerosas, pareciera que estuvieron enterradas (oxido, mugre y algo parecido a los desechos de algun roedor) lo unico que funcionaba era el radio y* ¡¡sorpresa!!* precioso sonido estereo y con muy buena potencia. 

El amplificador esta a cargo de un C.I. que trabaja en clase H con voltaje de +-34v  y +-72v, asi que decidi emprender este pequeño proyecto que, si bien, no esta hecho por mi, considero que vale la pena ponerlo como amplificador hecho en casa. 

Primero desarme todo, tenia pensado hacerle un gabinete totalmente de madera pero no se me da muy bien la carpinteria, asi que despues de analizar un rato mis posiblidades decidi cortar la parte superior del modular ya que este estaba muy "alto" todo el frente me era inutil ya que no me importaba el display, el selector de funciones, ni el ecualizador, asi que decidi por hacerme un "simple amplificador de potencia".

Una vez cortado todo lo que era de lamina, mi unico problema era el frente, asi que no me quedo mas remedio que hacerlo de madera, trate segun yo, de lijarlo y sellarlo lo mejor posible para que mas o menos quedara bien el terminado, solo añadi, un preamplificador con control de volumen para poder excitar correctamente al integrado y proteccion de parlantes con retardo, porque la que tenia originalmente quedo sin funcionar ya que era controlado por el micro, la perilla del volumen fue rescatada de un minicomponente que tambien desarme hace varios años.

Espero les guste mi amplificador *100% "Refurbished".*

Aqui les dejo las fotos comenten, opinen, den sugerencias, pero no se vale abuchear ni recordarme a mi progenitora... je je je.

Saludos desde Puebla México


----------



## pool27

fausto garcia muy buena la transformacion de ese ampli.



Hola crimson gracias por contestar . Habra algun circuito para generar 1khz?
Muy prolijo tu amplificador...  saludos .


----------



## crimson

pool27 dijo:


> ¿Habra algun circuito para generar 1khz?



Fijate en este post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/aporte-generador-onda-senoidal-1hz-20khz-online-111427/

Saludos C


----------



## capitanp

Muy bueno el corte del gabinete

Ver el archivo adjunto 121519


----------



## Ratmayor

Les presento un amplificador que hice para mi auto, está basado en un par de LM3886 y la fuente que está publicada aquí mismo en el foro...

​
Aún me falta corregir algunos detalles como averiguar el porque los Snubbers se están incendiando 

​
Del resto suena lindo y trabaja muy bien... 

EDIT: Ya solucioné el problema de los snubbers, cambié los valores y ya 

aquí más fotos con el amplificador terminado...





​


----------



## jorger

Ratmayor dijo:


> Les presento un amplificador que hice para mi auto, está basado en un par de LM3886 y la fuente que está publicada aquí mismo en el foro...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 121634​
> Aún me falta corregir algunos detalles como averiguar el porque los Snubbers se están incendiando
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 121635​
> Del resto suena lindo y trabaja muy bien...
> 
> EDIT: Ya solucioné el problema de los snubbers, cambié los valores y ya
> 
> aquí más fotos con el amplificador terminado...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 121649
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 121650
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 121651​


Muy bueno tu montaje, Rat 
Sin duda en la disposición de los componentes te inspiraste en las etapas de car audio jaja  
Te felicito 
Una pregunta por curiosidad, con qué tensión alimentas a los LM´s?
El LM3886/T/TF, para ser un integrado que necesita tan pocos componentes externos, es tremendo. Me gusta más que otros integrados similares, como el TDA7294. Tanto por simplicidad como  funcionamiento en general.

Tavo: Seagradece el tip  desconocía ese tipo de fresa. Mañana me paso por la ferretería a ver si las tienen. Normalmente para dejar los tornillos al ras, siempre fresaba con una broca normal.. cosa que requiere  pulso y manejo porque la mínima se te desvia o te pasas 

Aquí dejo nuevas fotos (sacadas ya con la cámara) del mio, ya con el transformador nuevo y un pequeño cambio en el cableado:




El trafo en cuestión es de 100VA (aparentemente) , 20-0-20Vac en carga. En vacío tira 21.4Vac por rama. Rectificando y en plena carga se quedaría en unos supuestos +-27Vdc. 
Haciendo pruebas con el volumen al máximo (los vecinos me matarán algún dia, lo sé ) aún no lo he visto bajar de los +-26.4Vdc en picos, así que supongo que no está mal  

El cambio se nota. No es muuuuy abismal, pero te das cuenta en ipsofacto. El LM3886 según el datasheet tiene una pendiente muy pronunciada en cuanto a relacion potencia/tensión de alimentación. Así que por poco que se suba la tensión, la potencia aumenta considerablemente.
He pasado de los 40w a los 54w con una impedancia de 5Ω. Si, he dicho 5. Mi subwoofer por naturaleza es de 4Ω pero una vez metido en el bafle, no baja de los 5Ω en todo el rango de frecuencias. Curioso, eh? 
Un saludo !


----------



## Tavo

Se me han caído las babas por ese trafo!!! :O :O :O Se ve hermoso! 

Felicitaciones por tu ampli, te ha quedado excelente Jorge.

Saludos!


----------



## jorger

Tavo dijo:


> Se me han caído las babas por ese trafo!!! :O :O :O Se ve hermoso!
> 
> Felicitaciones por tu ampli, te ha quedado excelente Jorge.
> 
> Saludos!


jajaja de nuevo gracias Tavo 
El trafo además de bonito (sip.. a mi también me gusta) , se nota que está bien construido. Calentamientos por ahora ni lo más minimo, claro que aquí estamos en pleno invierno, y ningún ruido. Me ha sido una buena inversión por un precio la verdad que moderado. 32€.
Si vieras los inicios de este amplificador.. mas de uno se iba a llevar un susto. Por eso no subí fotos hasta que no comencé a terminarlo y ser medianamente aceptable de ser expuesto. Es lo que tienen las limitaciones en un momento dado. Finalmente va a quedar tal cual las últimas fotos. Algún detalle siempre queda por pulir, por supuesto.

De igual modo creo que no tiene tanto mérito, almenos como el de otros compañeros.. de  verdad, me hubiera encantado poder hacer el pcb del LM yo mismo en vez de comprarlo. Lo mismo digo del LPF.. La gracia está en currárselo todo uno mismo, pero bueno.. lo de siempre. 
Las limitaciones en presupuesto y tiempo es lo que tiene. Almenos hice la tarea de pinchar y soldar todos los componentes en su sitio ensando:

Pd: Siempre me ha gustado el hecho de compartir fotos de nuestros amplificadores. Viene bien para nuevas ideas y poder darle enfoques distintos a lo que tenemos pensado hacer. Además de ver las tripas que es lo que a todos nos gusta jajaja. En este foro hay verdaderas kukadas de amplificadores, y muy interesantes 
Saludos !


----------



## MFK08

aca unas fotitos de el ultimo engendro, el modulo MP3 se me quemo y no pude descubrir por que  por eso esta el plastico solo, como se ve todo es comercial esta ves no hice mas que el gabinete


----------



## Marce

Buenas noches,  primera vez en este post.
Muestro el mio orgullosamente 100% forosdeelectronica
Preamplificador para guitarra electrica de tupolev
Amplificador TDA7294 de mariano
Protector de C.
Parlante eminence 1218 150w
Alimentación 24+24 3A
Estetica mia
Eternamente agradecido y no solo por las ayudas sino por los aportes.
Saludos


----------



## mostrin

Amplificador 200 a 300 watts rms con 5242 excelente sonido .


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañeros 

Aqui les dejo unas fotos del amplificador que presente unos mensajes atras... en realidad lo que les quiero mostrar son los bafles que traia originalmente el minicomponente que modifique, no los muestro en el tema  *Fotos de bafles hechos en casa* porque no los construi yo, lo unico que hice fue restaurarlos para ser utilizados con el amplificador que les presente.

Cuando adquiri los bafles solo se escuchaban los woofers, medios y tweeters no funcionaban, las cajas estaban con su respectiva capa de mugre, la tela de las tapas rota y muy sucia, revisando los crossovers internos, estos tenian dañados los capacitores de los medios y los cuatro tweeters estaban quemados.
La reconstruccion consistio en cambiar todos los capacitores, conseguir la tela mas parecida a la que tenian, para reparar las tapas y limpiar los cajones con un poco de thinner (afortunadamente el forro plastico se limpio muy bien y no se daño en lo absoluto) y conseguir los cuatro tweeters, por cierto, encontrar los originales, de panasonic fue algo dificil, pero hace unos dias los consegui, los instale y ya quedaron mis bafles "vintage", debo decirles que el sonido es muy bueno y con bastante potencia, algo increible tratandose de un equipo con varios años encima. Por cierto el iman del woofer se me hace muy pequeño, pero tira muy buenos bajos en una foto muestro el woofer, tambien una captura de pantalla del manual de servicio del minicomponente que modifique.

Espero les gusten como quedaron, tengo que decir que con la minilap se escuchan increibles.
Saludos compañeros.


----------



## mostrin

100 watts buen sonido y muy economico


----------



## fausto garcia

mostrin dijo:


> 100 watts buen sonido y muy economico




Que tal compañero, creo que tengo un disipador igual al de tu ampli  lo saque de un minicomponente panasonic traia un modulo RSN... muy buen acabado de la placa.


----------



## Ratmayor

jorger dijo:


> Muy bueno tu montaje, Rat
> Sin duda en la disposición de los componentes te inspiraste en las etapas de car audio jaja
> Te felicito
> Una pregunta por curiosidad, con qué tensión alimentas a los LM´s?
> El LM3886/T/TF, para ser un integrado que necesita tan pocos componentes externos, es tremendo. Me gusta más que otros integrados similares, como el TDA7294. Tanto por simplicidad como  funcionamiento en general.


Hola Fausto. Alimenté los LM con ±38V y la verdad suenan muy lindo, (Pitufo mode=ON) con mejor definición que el TDA7293 . Saludos...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

mostrin dijo:


> 100 watts buen sonido y muy economico



¿ Es un kit o has realizado los PCB´s ?. Lindo montaje que te rogaría que publicaras en el foro. Un saludo.


----------



## mostrin

Si quedo montado en el disipador  y suena bien.


----------



## foc

Bueno amigos modestamente aqui dejo mi ampli, que hice para un amigo con el tda 7377, jaja quien no ha armado uno .......lo meti en una vieja caja de whisky famosa, cuenta con el amplificador antes mencionado en modo estereo y 3 led rojo-azul-rojo en modo ritmico con el tip31c, tengo otros amplificadores que luego les mostrare, como por elemplo el stk......hummmm no recuerdo la matricula pero es el famoso estk de 100+100, ese lo tengo en una rockola y otros stk de 25+25 watts y algunos mas pero no pasando los 200w, con transistores no tengo aun pero en eso estoy despuse les pongo fotos sale

pd : las bocinas elipticas eran de una tv con buen sonido son a 8 ohms y 10w c/u era una tv que traia un stk como salida de audio .
El tv era de retroproyeccion de alli saque los stk de 25+25w


----------



## epxaudio

Mis saludos y respetos a los moderadores del foro y sus miembros ,,,,,  como siempre he compartido mi trabajo y logros ,, y he documentado por estas paginas mis proyectos  ,, ,,,, les dejo un video de parte de mi trabajo ya terminado y funcionando al 100% ,,,,, Y para los compañeros que se quieren fabricar su propio sistema de sonido ,, aqui en este foro ay muchisima informacion al alcanse del que la necesite y le de un buen uso ,, y como siempre digo ,, todo queda a gusto , creatividad y esmero  del que quiera diseñar y fabricar algo ,,,, saludos ,,,


----------



## crazysound

Hola epxaudio, te felicito por tu sistema!!!

Qué amplificadores has hecho en graves y medios/agudos?

Saludos...


----------



## epxaudio

Saludos amigos para los graves he usado el AV400 y el AV 800 - 1000 de Anthony Holthon ,, tambien he trabajado con el TR 3500 de yiro ,, el CES 741 ,,, el APEX 300 - 400 - 600 ,,, los de Ampletos de 200 watts ,, y otros ,, en este foro esta toda esa informacion y al alcanse del que la necesite y la sepa usar ,,, y se diseñe las pcb a su gusto y totalmente personalizado ,, con el programa que mas le sea mas facil usar ,, ,,,,,,


----------



## toronjiushhh

Buenas foreros!... les quiero mostrar el pequeño ampli que arme para el celular...

Me encontré que mi Motorola xt915 conocido como Motorola D1 tiene un sonido muy bajo con cargas inferiores a 32 ohms... teniendo en cuenta que tengo unos auriculares Sony MDR ZX100, los cuales son de 24ohm (creo que toda la linea Sony viene hace unos años con 24 ohms), y con el celular verdaderamente NO SUENAN

Entonces emprendí la búsqueda de un ampli chico (lease portable) y que pueda mover los auriculares... mirando la pagina del CMOY resulta ser que se le pueden conectar otros auriculares Sony de 24 ohms...

En una parte lo muestran bien claro...



> Appendix 1: Tweaking the Amp for Low Impedance Headphones
> 
> The OPA134 opamp produces a small DC offset voltage, which does not affect the amp’s performance when driving medium to high impedance headphones (over 100 ohms). Low impedance headphones (32 ohms or less) can cause the power supply to become unbalanced, because a small current flows though the load, even when the amp is at idle. This table compares the power supply voltages with the Sennheiser HD600 (300 ohms) and Sony MDR-G52LP (24 ohms) headphones connected to the amp.
> 
> Amplifier Load	V+	V-
> No headphone	3.9V	-3.9V
> HD600 (300 ohms)	3.9V	-3.9V
> MDR-G52LP (24 ohms)	4.2V	-3.7V
> 
> Note: the battery by itself measured 8VDC.
> There is disagreement about whether this almost negligible offset is worth the trouble to fix. With opamps other than the OPA134 series, the offset might be higher and the power supply imbalance could be greater. The offset has not damaged any of my headphones, but it might impact performance slightly by reducing the amp’s power output, injecting noise and/or draining the battery. To determine whether a certain headphone unbalances the power supply, measure the V+ and V- values with and without the headphones plugged in (and no music playing).
> 
> For those who want to reduce or block the offset current, figure A1 shows two ways to modify the amp for optimal performance with low impedance headphones: a) add a load resistor or b) AC-couple the amp’s output. A third way is to rebuild the power supply with an active virtual ground device like the TLE2426 or an opamp-based equivalent. Active virtual ground circuits are described in the addendum.
> 
> Modifying for Low Impedance Headphones.
> Figure A1
> 
> Solution A is the simplest and allows the output to remain DC coupled. The load resistor (figure A1a) will help stabilize the virtual ground and reduce any hiss or noise in the system. The load resistor does create a voltage divider effect with low impedance headphones, and so may lower the amp’s gain and maximum output power and possibly alter the frequency response. Some say that the pocket amp’s gain of 11 is too high for low impedance headphones, so the small drop in gain due to R5 might be desirable anyway. Choose a R5 value just large enough to stabilize the power supply without too much volume loss. I recommend a 1/4 watt, metal film resistor in the 20-50 ohm range.
> 
> Solution B avoids a voltage divider effect because although the capacitor blocks DC current, it is largely invisible to audio frequencies. The circuit in figure A1b shows how to switch between AC-coupled and DC-coupled outputs for the highest fidelity with medium and high impedance headphones (the load resistor in solution A could be switched too). Choose the largest value electrolytic capacitor that will fit in the enclosure. A 220uF capacitor will give a flat response down to about 22Hz in 32-ohm headphones.
> 
> Use a high quality, low impedance electrolytic capacitor to minimize any sonic coloration. High quality electrolytic caps don’t have to be expensive. The Nichicon Muse KZ series 470uF, 25V sells for less than $1.00 at the time of this writing. The Panasonic FC and FM series caps are also less than $1.00 each. The exotic Elna Silmic II series (which feature a silk fiber dielectric instead of paper) has a 470uF, 25V unit for less than $2.00 each. By comparison, an ultra high-end type like the Black Gate 470uF, 16V typically sells for around $12.00 each and is not recommended for this amp.




Me puse, lo arme... y fui probando...

Primero una resistencias de 22ohm en la salida y la verdad que sonaba horrible...  
Entonces le mande 2 caps de 470uF a la salida y mejoro... 

Después me encontré con que se des balanceaba la alimentación así que implemente un TLE2426 para generar la tierra... también le puse unos caps al TLE y al OPA para silenciar mas el ampli...

Quedo algo así...





(el diodo en la alimentación es para evitar la *[Término innecesariamente vulgar]* de poner la batería al revés)

Sin mediar mas palabras agarre una placa pre perforada y lo arme 



 



Despues le conseguí casita (se la "getie" a mi suegro que es tapicero) _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-528067215-grampas-grapas-stanley-pengrampadora-tr-250-tr200-tr150-_JM_ 



 



Así quedo terminadito y sonando una bomba... con un consumo promedio de 30mA





Sitios que consulte para armarlo:
http://headwize.com/?page_id=707p
http://diyaudioprojects.com/Chip/CMoy-Grado-RA1-Headphone-Amp/
http://diyaudioprojects.blogspot.com.ar/2006/11/cmoy-mint-tin-headphone-amplifier.html
http://tangentsoft.net/audio/cmoy/tweaks.html
http://tangentsoft.net/elec/vgrounds.html

Los componentes activos los "manguie" en TI... el OPA2132 y el TLE2426 

Espero les guste... Saludos


----------



## ragaman

Hola Amigos, proximo a semana santa y aprovechando los dias de vacaciones les muestro el amplificador en el que estoy trabajando, espero les guste.


----------



## Ratmayor

Lindo, es un clase D?


----------



## ragaman

Ratmayor dijo:


> Lindo, es un clase D?



Hola amigo Ratmayor efectivamente se trata de un clase D, 4 canales basado en iraudamp1.


----------



## SKYFALL

ragaman dijo:


> Hola Amigos, proximo a semana santa y aprovechando los dias de vacaciones les muestro el amplificador en el que estoy trabajando, espero les guste.



Toda una belleza, donde conseguiste los inductores de las salidas?


----------



## ragaman

Ferchito dijo:


> Toda una belleza, donde conseguiste los inductores de las salidas?




Hola amigo Ferchito, los inductores toco importarlos directamente a China. tiene una calidad de sonido excelente y manejan 30Amps.


----------



## crazysound

ragaman dijo:


> Hola amigo Ferchito, los inductores toco importarlos directamente a China. tiene una calidad de sonido excelente y manejan 30Amps.


Hola Ragaman, te está quedando excelente!!!  

Esperamos el nombre y datos de esos inductores!!!

Saludos..


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Ratmayor dijo:


> Lindo, es un clase D?



por los componentes, la configuración y los orificios cerca del disipador yo creo que sip


----------



## Yetrox

crazysound dijo:


> Hola Ragaman, te está quedando excelente!!!
> 
> Esperamos el nombre y datos de esos inductores!!!
> 
> Saludos..




crazysound son los 7G17A o los 7G17B/C y D, estos inductores se fabrican en Japan,  si estan numerados así:

7G17A-100M son de 10μH ±20% 

7G17A-220M son de 22μH ±20% 

7G17A-330M son de 33μH ±20% 

Por aqui encuentras su datasheet http://www.sagami-elec.co.jp/file/7G17A-7G17B-7G17C-7G17D.pdf





ragaman dijo:


> Hola Amigos, proximo a semana santa y aprovechando los dias de vacaciones les muestro el amplificador en el que estoy trabajando, espero les guste.



ragaman excelente trabajo compañero un Class D con un aire exquisito al IRAUDAMP7D, realmente impecable


----------



## ragaman

Yetrox dijo:


> crazysound son los 7G17A o los 7G17B/C y D, estos inductores se fabrican en Japan,  si estan numerados así:
> 
> 7G17A-100M son de 10μH ±20%
> 
> 7G17A-220M son de 22μH ±20%
> 
> 7G17A-330M son de 33μH ±20%
> 
> Por aqui encuentras su datasheet http://www.sagami-elec.co.jp/file/7G17A-7G17B-7G17C-7G17D.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ragaman excelente trabajo compañero un Class D con un aire exquisito al IRAUDAMP7D, realmente impecable





Gracias amigos por lo buenos comentarios, la verdad esta bien diseñada la pcb, bastante optimizada para aprovechar el maximo de este amplificadores, componentes de la mejor calidad, condensadores Low Esr, MKP Rifa, Wima.

Falta agradecer al amigo "Eusebio Pacheco" compañero del foro por su colaboracion, apenas este terminada les enviare mas foros y capturas del osciloscopio.


----------



## joorchh13

Bueno gente al fin termine mi mounstrito. Así que se los muestro, se trata de un clase D de un canal para poner en el auto. Lo arme con la fuente de Mnicolau y el clase D no ucd. La verdad que quede muy conforme con el sonido, lo estoy usando con una carga de 2 ohm, si bien creo que tengo unos mosfets de salida medio chicos la verdad que no calienta mucho y hasta ahora con un fin de semana largo de castigo no murió XD. 
Les dejo fotos.


----------



## vancho1203

Hola q*ue *tal

Adjunto fotografia de este proyecto en desarrollo Vento Va5000 Fuente +144 +72 0 -72 -144, limitador, proteccion contra DC, detector AC, retardo en coneccion de parlantes, entrada balanceada, soft start, vumetro 6 led's, indicadores de estado del amplificador.


----------



## vancho1203

cordial saludo compañeros

Adjunto fotografias del producto final sobre el proyecto antes mensionado, espero criticas y opiniones


----------



## malesi

Buen trabajo. Lo único el interruptor de la etapa le veo un poco "flojo" para lo que va a manejar.


----------



## fabybu

Muy lindo trabajo. Felicitaciones.
Supongo que el interruptor del frente maneja un relay para energizar al transformador (se ve una placa de soft start en una esquina).


----------



## vancho1203

cordial saludo



malesi dijo:


> Buen trabajo. Lo único el interruptor de la etapa le veo un poco "flojo" para lo que va a manejar.


 
Amigo malesi Si lees el mensaje numero 3534 te daras cuenta q*ue* activo el amplificador con un soft start asi como dice el amigo fabybu



fabybu dijo:


> Muy lindo trabajo. Felicitaciones.
> Supongo que el interruptor del frente maneja un relay para energizar al transformador (se ve una placa de soft start en una esquina).


----------



## The Rookie

Aquí QSC 1700 colector a tierra construido hace muchos años un buen sonido y fácil de construir mejor que muchos amplificadores de clase AB
un cordial saludo
el Novato


----------



## Ratmayor

No pos, me digné a terminarlo... 

​Amplificador Estéreo de 300Wrms canal...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

te falta el auxiliar *Don rat*


----------



## Ratmayor

Usaba un selector de entradas que eliminé por cuestiones de espacio y dejé solo una entrada, algún día de estos le pongo uno que quepa


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Ratmayor dijo:


> Usaba un selector de entradas que eliminé por cuestiones de espacio y dejé solo una entrada, algún día de estos le pongo uno que quepa



Como va la la tecnología inalambrica hoy en dia no lo vas a necesitar


----------



## djnanno

Buenas noches a todos, les presento a mi progreso actual de la combinación de fuente SMPS de mnicolau y amplificador UCD de EJTAGLE. 

La fuente es mayormente reciclada de atx, entregando 74 V, con un riple de 4V a plena carga(le faltan 2 capcitores por falta de presupuesto jaja). El UCD esta configurado para Vccmax=80V con IRFP260.

El montaje esta algo manoseado ya que la fuente exploto unas 3 veces durante diversas pruebas (siempre exigiendo mas de 400W continuos, y solo volaron los MJE13007 y una vez el Potenciómetro de regulacion  ).

Entre ellos se inducen algo de ruido, que fue eliminado con un preset de 10k en la entrada de audio con un capacitor cerámico de 100nF en paralelo, sin pérdida aparente de calidad. Falta la prueba con osciloscopio pero queda pendiente.

La frecuencia de oscilación de la fuente es de 100Khz, 40 khz menos que el diseño original pero disminuye muchisimo la disipación de los transistores. Así como esta entrega 310W a plena carga y totalmente fria =D! sin necesidad de ventilación forzada. Espero que les guste!

Pronto el montaje estará terminado y será compartido con todos ustedes.

Saludos desde MZA!


----------



## crazysound

Hola djnanno, te felicito viejo!! 

Te hago una consulta, los 4 tr de baja potencia calientan demasiado??

Saludos..


----------



## djnanno

No che, pocaso. Son 2n5401. Cuando la haga sonar un rato te digo cuanto, pero trabajan tibios. No creo que mas de 40 grados. No se si los mpsa calentarán mas o menos lo mismo.


----------



## The Rookie

Hola saludos tratando de hacer prototipos de prueba XP7000 clase yamaha HD estéreo fue un éxito por lo que un nuevo diseño de PCB con modificada etapa piloto cálida respecta The Rookie


----------



## crazysound

djnanno dijo:


> No che, pocaso. Son 2n5401. Cuando la haga sonar un rato te digo cuanto, pero trabajan tibios. No creo que mas de 40 grados. No se si los mpsa calentarán mas o menos lo mismo.


Hola djnanno, todas las placas que armé me calentaron demasiado esos 4 transistores, usando 2n o mpsa, con +-40V hasta +-70V (con sus respectivos cambios).. 

Saludos...


----------



## eusebio pacheco

Hola compañeros. Aqui les dejo unas imágenes de mi nuevo trabajo un amplificador clase D el cual ya lo he instalado en equipos de audio y la verdad muy buen sonido y un bajo calentamiento,espero les guste pronto subiré mas fotos


----------



## The Rookie

¡Hola
******** yamaha saludos TN5 controlador de clase HD probado en 110 voltios de corriente continua +/- mañana
******** i prueba en 150 0 150 cc +/- y puse vedio
********* Un cordial saludo
********** El Novato: Applause:


----------



## The Rookie

Segundo módulo HD completado


----------



## pampas

Amigo The Rookie,podria  compartir el pcb y el diagrama


----------



## mrmay

pampas dijo:


> Amigo The Rookie,podria  compartir el pcb y el diagrama



Aqui encuentras el pcb 

http://www.detex-audio.com/index.php/topic,3380.0.html?PHPSESSID=n691uf6qt6jdtfdis9e2h0d8g0


----------



## crazysound

The Rookie dijo:


> Segundo módulo HD completado


Hola The Rookie, para qué están las bobinas toroidales?

Saludos..


----------



## Lamas

Buenos dias:  de ver tan fabulosos trabajos se me antojo armar uno.  Como es el primero, busque uno que me llamara la atencion y que no se miraba complicado de armar, de modo que me decidi por el de 80 watt ASC de Crimson.  Me llevo cerca de un mes armandolo por ratos, aparte de que no conseguia las R de 0.39 ohm.  De momento lo estoy alimentando con +/- 24 V.  Hice los ajustes que se indican y hay un punto en que los transistores se calientan, pero haciendolo segun la guia no hay problema.  Lo probe  con mediano volumen. Me la pase el fin de semana disfrutando agradable musica con un amplificador que me salio barato de armar pero que posee un excelente sonido.  Estoy totalmente satisfecho con los resultados. Mis hijas estan tan encantadas con el sonido que ahora me pidieron que les arme uno (para cada una; son gemelas) para sus guitarras. De modo que eso sera lo proximo que armare, solo tendre que buscar alguno en el foro.  O puedo usar este, agregandole un previo?


----------



## crimson

Hola Lamas, me alegro que disfrutaras el montaje y la escucha de ese amplificador, esa es la idea básica: simpleza y efectividad. Para el amplificador de guitarra podés hacer uno de esos sin problemas, lo que tenés que hacer es el pre, yo te recomiendo éste:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-75w-guitarra-17663/#post853773
que ya está recontra-probado. Los circuitos y las placas las encontrás acá:
http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2014/04/amplificador-para-guitarra-electrica-en.html
¡Después contanos los avances!
Saludos C


----------



## Lamas

Realmente, eres admirable Crimson.  Agradezco tus experimentados consejos, los seguire  y me lo armare.  Como bien dices,  el proceso del montaje es algo que hay que disfrutar tambien; el sabor (?) de hacerlo uno mismo es algo incomparable.  Por llevar mas placas y por supuesto mas componentes creo que me demorare un poquito con este otro, pero les dire a las chicas que me ayuden, de modo que ellas tambien experimenten ese deleite. Tengo que aprovechar el desborde de entusiasmo que provoco el amplificador.   Por cierto, como puedo especificar la bocina que necesito para el de guitarra?


----------



## crimson

Lamas dijo:


> Por cierto, como puedo especificar la bocina que necesito para el de guitarra?



Tendrías que investigar en el mercado local... por acá hay una calle en Buenos Aires (Talcahuano) donde van todos los guitarristas, y se consiguen parlantes tipo Celestion, Eminence, y otros específicos para guitarra. De no conseguir uno especial para guitarra tendrías que usar uno rango extendido.
Saludos C


----------



## jorger

Aquí os traigo un TDA2006 con su fuente dc-dc. No lo pongo en el post de fotos de montajes porque la idea principal era el amplificador.
La fuente no es mas que el conocido "ZVS driver".
Tira +/-11.3Vcc RMS (+/-12 sin carga) y una salida de +/-17vcc por si quiero conectar algún control de tonos o algún filtro, pero que por ahora no voy a usar.
Los mosfets, unos IRFZ44n, trabajan tooodo el tiempo frios. Lo único que se calienta es el núcleo del trafo (si, solo el núcleo) pero no es preocupante.
El filtrado del secundario lo componen unos diodos damper de 6A  (sip, soy un poco bestia) 2 condensadores de 16v/470uF + 2 de 100nF

Para el terciario unos diodos PR15003 , 2x 100uF + 2x 10nF.


Sé que me diran, que el TDA2006 no es muy bueno por pertenecer al catálogo de amplificadores de poca potencia y "mucha" distorsión. Pero si uno se mira el datasheet verá que a 8w con una carga de 4 Ohm., el THD no supera el 0.4%.
Ya trabajé años atrás con este integrado y me dejó muy buen sabor de boca. Sigo teniendo la misma impresión ahora que lo volví a usar. Suena de maravilla, alto, claro y muy nítido.
Dio la casualidad de que el TDA2006 es compatible pin a pin con los TDA2030/40/50 esto después de comparar datasheets durante un rato y el esquema y conexionado son idénticos, salvo el valor de 3 componentes que son distintos. Asi que me inspiré muy mucho en el pcb de *mnicolau*(no te puedes estar quieto sin aportar montajes interesantes eh )
Salió andando a la primera.
La idea de todo esto salió de hacer algo útil con componentes reciclados que tenía (del montón que tengo), y esto salió. Dio trabajo hacer el layout de la fuente, bobinar el trafo, acomodar los componentes para que quedase compacto, y todo eso. Pero como dijo alguien hace un tiempo.. como me entretiene, todo ok !
Ahí van las fotos adjuntas:


----------



## pandacba

Cuando la RCA existia fabricaba un CA2004 del cual me quedan dos y es compatible pin a pin al TDA2006 y la verdad que era muy pero muy bueno, a 8 ohms 6W de muy buena calidad, con 4ohms 12W sin perder demasiado y en puente 24W sobre 8 ohms que se sentian muy pero muy bien...

Con el TDA hay que ver las curvas y no sobrepasar ciertos valores y se obtienen muy buenos resultados y lo bueno que se lo puede utilzar con fuente partida como en tu caso

De echo tengo un monton de TDA2006 recuperados, se utilzaba mucho en televisores con cargas de 16 ohms, tengo un pcb para la versión en puente vere de armarlo muy buen trabajo


----------



## jorger

pandacba dijo:


> Con el TDA hay que ver las curvas y no sobrepasar ciertos valores y se obtienen muy buenos resultados y lo bueno que se lo puede utilzar con fuente partida como en tu caso
> 
> De echo tengo un monton de TDA2006 recuperados, se utilzaba mucho en televisores con cargas de 16 ohms, tengo un pcb para la versión en puente vere de armarlo muy buen trabajo


Exactamente. Uno se mira la hoja de datos con las curvas aunque en principio no se les pueda sacar mucho, respetando valores ópimos al final te sorprende lo bien que van.

Precisamente este TDA en concreto lo saqué de un televisor antiguo que me dieron hace casi un año. También venía con un altavoz de 16ohm y 3w que aún conservo para pequeñas pruebas.
Estos integrados son una reliquia cuando te los encuentras en televisores, ya es dificil dar con ellos. Ahora todos los televisores CRT medianamente "modernos" traen amplificadores de 1w y cosas por el estilo, algunos directamente ni llevan amplificador, manejan el altavoz directamente desde el descodificador 
Un saludo !


----------



## pandacba

Asi es Jorger, el núcleo que utilzaste es de una fuente de TV o PC, al menos el disipador es de fuente de PC


----------



## jorger

pandacba dijo:


> Asi es Jorger, el núcleo que utilzaste es de una fuente de TV o PC, al menos el disipador es de fuente de PC


El núcleo es de una fuente de VHS y efectivamente, el disipador es de una fuente de pc.


----------



## alcidesruben

jorger dijo:


> El núcleo es de una fuente de VHS y efectivamente, el disipador es de una fuente de pc.



Hola amigo ¿ podes compartir el pcb de la fuente?. 


Gracias.


----------



## jorger

alcidesruben dijo:


> Hola amigo ¿ podes compartir el pcb de la fuente?.
> 
> 
> Gracias.



Por poder puedo, pero no te iba a servir compañero.
Básicamente porque el diseño del pcb depende del transformador que uses, y hay que adaptarlo todo dependiendo del carrete y en qué pines hagas el conexionado de sus bobinados. Además nisiquiera anoté el valor de los componentes, ni el sentido de los bobinados, ni su número de vueltas ni nada (digamos que lo anoto todo mentalmente), asi que cualquiera puede liarse. Son 3 bobinados con punto medio y no todo el mundo sabe interpretarlo con facilidad partiendo de un humilde layout sin ningún tipo de indicación.
En cualquier caso lo mejor sería crear un post dedicado a "diseño" de fuentes con el ZVS donde yo mostraría un diseño base con todo tipo de anotaciones, y de ahí que se inspiraran los demás. Y hay que tener en cuenta una serie de puntos importantes. No es montar la fuente de cualquier manera y ya.
Un saludo.


----------



## pandacba

Eso seria interesante para muchos me parece, te animo a crar un thread dedicado al diseño, le servira a muchos de partida, me suele pasar por alli hago cosas y luego te das cuenta que no has anotado nada y muchas veces me digo "como era que hice???"
Saludos y te animo a crear el tema


----------



## gallo2k

Les presento mi amplificador. Es un Apex B500 y va a ir dentro de un sub escalado de un EAW SB1000, digo escalado porque es igual pero con parlantes de 15". Bueno este amplificador quedó de 10 y funcionó a la primera. Me decidí por este modelo ya que usa transistores comerciales y de fácil adquisición. Son muchas las ocasiones en que he fracasado en el armado de un amplificador, desde un amplificador de 40 que solo daba como 10 y otro que fue el Studio 350 que nunca funcionó ya que no pude conseguir los transistores del diagrama. Pero con este fue otra historia, me ocupé de conseguir los transistores originales y hasta medir una a una las resistencias que se fueron instalando.  Falta probarlo con los 63V a 6A que se recomiendan para su óptimo funcionamiento ya que ahora trabaja con 41V a 4A y aun así se escucha muy aceptable en graves. Les envío un saludo y les iré actualizando de la instalación en el subwoofer.


----------



## CYCA

Aqui les traigo un avance de mi amplificador P3A , pido disculpas por la calidad de las fotos fueron tomadas con mi cell.


----------



## jorger

CYCA dijo:


> Aqui les traigo un avance de mi amplificador P3A , pido disculpas por la calidad de las fotos fueron tomadas con mi cell.



Muy bueno CYA, se me muy bien.
Solo un "pero" y es que no es muy aconsejable atornillar en una de las aletas del disipador. El calor no se reparte bien. Tienes muchísima área desaprovechándose.
Saludos !


----------



## ragaman

Me gusta el diseño, cuantos mA de corriente de polarización tiene la etapa de salida?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esta bueno, pero tiene un serio error de montaje: los drivers y el multiplicador Vbe NO HAY que montarlos en el mismo disipador de los transistores de salida por que vas a podrir toda la compensacion termica por que hay que sensar la temperaturas de los drivers cuando la salida es Sziklay


----------



## crimson

Qué raro, si lo hacés a medida del operacional tiene que andar bien... los potenciómetros son los comunes para plaqueta:





la distancia entre patitas es de 200 milésimas de pulgada (5mm más o menos). No tengo aquí las placas, pero en mi casa me queda alguna, apenas la encuentre te paso las medidas exactas.
Saludos C


----------



## The Rookie

hola
******** saludos finalmente probaron tanto CLASE canales HD y me hicieron transformador torridal a mano solamente limitador de arranque suave y dc protección para hacer
*** Un cordial saludo
**** El Novato: Lol:


----------



## The Rookie

primer amplificador imagen consiguiendo completó segunda imagen QSC limitador de entrada LM13700
tercera imagen MCU corto circuito de baja impedancia de la protección de corriente continua basada ventilador térmico
protección: Cool:


----------



## The Rookie

Casi completa limitador y arranque suave PCB equipado


----------



## cpiccolo

Ensayo de arte en la onda zen de 47 labs par de etapas mono con lm1875 las placas miden 26 x 52 mm


----------



## crazysound

The Rookie dijo:


> Casi completa limitador y arranque suave PCB equipado


Excelente Rookie , te quedó como un equipo profesional!! Me hace acordar a las potencias RAM.
Podrías compartir el equipo completo (circuitos, pcb's)?

Saludos..





cpiccolo dijo:


> Ensayo de arte en la onda zen de 47 labs par de etapas mono con lm1875 las placas miden 26 x 52 mm


Y que tal andan esas placas?!!  Suele suceder que estos integrados oscilen 

Saludos..


----------



## cpiccolo

crazysound dijo:


> Excelente Rookie , te quedó como un equipo profesional!! Me hace acordar a las potencias RAM.
> Podrías compartir el equipo completo (circuitos, pcb's)?
> 
> Saludos..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y que tal andan esas placas?!!  Suele suceder que estos integrados oscilen
> 
> Saludos..


 Hermano el layout del ic cumple con la disposiscion del datashet fijate que los montajes P2P andan muy bien cuanto mas este que esta una pcb


----------



## The Rookie

hola
******** clase saludos HD terminado QSC 5050 limitador en que es muy difícil para recortar este amplificador: D


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

The Rookie te felicito por ese gran trabajo! muy bueno

Pd. No puedo dejar de mencionar el desastre que hay en la mesa


----------



## The Rookie

hola
******* saludos mi amplificador d clase para 1 ohmios de impedancia con limitador de entrada de señal

****** Un cordial saludo
******* El Novato


----------



## Hunterex

Saludos para todos los compañeros del foro, muy buenos proyectos los que se han realizado, y gracias por compartirlo.
aun me falta mucho nivel, pero mientras llego, comparto con uds. lo a que hasta ahora he podido construir, un amplifiador de masomenos 150wrms por canal, ecualizador 10 bandas y un selector de entrada con salidas para encendido remoto

P.D: perdon por usar madera, por exagerar en componentes y por metodos obsoletos. es lo que esta a mi alcance...



Un abrazo, termine el circuito denominado HTS15A supuestamente de un subwoofer cerwin vega, el cual subio al foro un compañero hace mucho, de 200Wrms, (pero en mi caso solo use un par de transistores) mientras que el original usa dos pares, es muy parecido al Zener, y de verdad me sorprendio la calidad de sonido muy nitido nada de ruido y lo mas importante no es costoso y da a la primera solo hay que ajustar el bias con los metodos que se han explicado en el foro y listo.


----------



## vancho1203

Cordila saludo

Comparto con ustedes fotografias de trabajos terminados satisfactoriamente, las primeras 5 fotos corresponden a un amplificador de 24 transistores clase h -+135vdc, y las ultimas 3 es una reestructuracion de uno que ya estaba hecho, ese quedo con un voltaje de -+120vdc 20 transistores

Cordialmente


----------



## jhonrafael23

HUNTEREX
Muy bonito trabajo, que tal el sonido del ecualizador?, el montaje a mi parecer se ve muy bien. Felicitaciones


----------



## Hunterex

gracias... el ecualizador suena muy bien sin ruido, use la configuración del datasheet de LM833 y de verdad estoy conforme, use potenciómetros rotativos porque me pareció mas practico, con el único inconveniente de que le restó la posibilidad de ser gráfico, y tiene algo de trabajo por la cantidad de componentes, adicional le agregue un VU-meters de 10 leds con lm3914 , exagere un poquito con la fuente pero como ya la tenia no me quise complicar, 
saludos...


----------



## jhonrafael23

Hola Hunterex en lugar del lm833 se puede utilizar C4558D, NE 5532 por lo que veo, es posible que me puedas facilitar el pcb con todo respeto claro está.


----------



## ssm

Bueno tenia mucha gana completa mi amplificador clase d ahora usando 3 placa IRS2092S y irfb4020pbf las placas son 250w 8Ω se puede usar los voltajes 80v+80v . Actualmnete usando esto paramentros 31v+31v=62v total y amperios aproxidamente 8 de fuente SMPS 500w y fuente alimentacion PC de 12V. Son de 2.1 practicamente no se calienta matien en fio todos los disipador.
Todo esto montada en una caja de ordenador que me regalo un amigo mio.
Aqui dejo una fotos de portatil de lujo.msi titan gt80 +asus k55vm-sx052v
gracias.


----------



## daga

Saludos a todos los participantes del foro, Les comparto mi amplificador para subwoofer, se trata de un amplificador de 100 Wrms con salida, Mosfet IRF450 con Retardo a la salida, tambien posee Protector de Dc y sobre corriente a la salida, Filtro para subwofer con control de fase y outo on/off. lo instale dentro del cajon el cual ya ha sufrido muchas inclemencias del uso, pero aun anda de 10. 
Saludos


----------



## Hunterex

Saludos... comparto con uds. la información por si acaso alguien se anima a armar el circuito del ecualizador. Cualquier cosa estamos a la orden


----------



## Ratmayor

Últimamente casi no he estado trabajando en proyectos personales ya que me dio por trabajar para ganar plata  pero en un ratito libre me puse a armar este:

Ver el archivo adjunto 131342

Ver el archivo adjunto 131343

Ver el archivo adjunto 131344

Ver el archivo adjunto 131345​
Es un amplificador clase D basado en este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-clase-d-full-brige-400w-aporte-126592/, con un agregado de filtro pasabajos y fuente de poder en la misma PCB


----------



## DavidFelipe

Bueno muchachos, este amplificador ya lo había posteado pero le he hecho algunas mejoras notables como agregarle un DAC Usb para que al conectarlo a un PC este sea detectado como tarjeta de sonido y el audio sea mandado por puerto sin mas cables, me parecio pertinente además que se oye muy bien, y la otra mejora además de agregarle un control por temperatura al cooler, es el reproductor digital con lector usb, no tengo mucha herramienta y la caja no fue hecha para estas post-mejoras así que me tocó con silicona  , adjunto algunas fotos.


----------



## jorger

Vamos allá.
Para variar, reformas en mi amplificador de subwoofer con el LM3886.  Bastante más compacto y presentable:




Antes de que me digan que el disipador se antoja algo chico, lo sé, no es el mejor candidato aunque con la ventilación forzada que lleva (cooler de una PS2) es más que suficiente. Tengo por ahí 2 disipadores de un pentium 4, el problema es que no caben ja, ja.

Ahí se puede ver la pcb del LM3886, el LPF 2° orden ajustable (22-150Hz), justo debajo la etapa de rectificación y filtrado, en una esquina la fuente auxiliar, y el trafo de 100VA que tanto le gusta a Tavo 

El gabinete en sí era de un pequeño bafle de graves de un 2.1 pequeñito que ya pasó a mejor vida. Era la excusa perfecta para montar ahí todo el conjunto, que como veis en las fotos quedó tal que así. Ya no queda margen para hacerlo más compacto 
PD: destacar también que no tengo absolutamente ningún problema de ruidos 
Un saludo.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Muy bien presentado diría yo Jorger, de hecho estoy por hacerme uno similar pero con LM2876 que es compatible pin a pin prácticamente, esperar a ver como nos va, muy buen trabajo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Enhorabuena @jorger , magnífico circuito, le pegas al sub una pintadita en negro y ya el acabado es fenomenal, ¿ que esquemas del FPB y LM utilizas ¿. Si no han sido publicados, hazlo tú por favor.
Un saludo y reitero mis felicitaciones.


----------



## foc

Hola jorger, podrias pasar el diagrama, del filtro paso bajo.
De antemano gracisas.



Ok, ya me fije que es comprado, disculap por no aver leido los post anteriores.


----------



## jorger

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Enhorabuena @jorger , magnífico circuito, le pegas al sub una pintadita en negro y ya el acabado es fenomenal, ¿ que esquemas del FPB y LM utilizas ¿. Si no han sido publicados, hazlo tú por favor.
> Un saludo y reitero mis felicitaciones.






foc dijo:


> Hola jorger, podrias pasar el diagrama, del filtro paso bajo.
> De antemano gracisas.
> 
> Ok, ya me fije que es comprado, disculap por no aver leido los post anteriores.


Así es, tanto el LPF como el LM3886 fueron directamente comprados como un kit para soldar los componentes tú mismo.
La única manera que tengo de conseguir componentes originales y que no me salga caro, es a través de kits de ese tipo.
Aun así, si no recuerdo mal, en el foro hay varios diseños de pcb con el LM3886.
Con respecto al LPF quise sacarle el esquema, pero enseguida me di cuenta de que es una PCB multicapa y no hay quien saque algo de ahí. Una verdadera pena porque su funcionamiento es tremendo 

Gracias compis


----------



## mostrin

creo debe andar por los 150 watts


----------



## The Rookie

Hola
********* saludos tratando AB clase de salida 16 pares para el amplificador PA para la continua 1 ohm
********* impedancia con todas las protecciones incluido
Un cordial saludo
El Novato: Cool:


----------



## The Rookie

Tratar de completar el amplificador


----------



## The Rookie

poco a la izquierda de trabajo


----------



## Tavo

Bueeenas, como va?  He vuelto después de tanto tiempo. Jajaja.

Suelo dejar de lado la electrónica y colgar durante mucho tiempo cuando tengo otras ocupaciones e intereses, pero *siempre vuelvo*, y eso es lo mejor!

Hace un par de meses (Feb/2015) venía diseñando un amplificador de guitarra eléctrica, pero nunca quedaba conforme, siempre retocando el PCB, todos los días... siempre encontraba "el pelo al huevo"  hasta que finalmente decidí armarlo. Y con excelentes resultados! 

Algunos detalles:

*Canales:* Uno solo. CLEAN. Está en mis planes usarlo con pedales de efecto.
*Potencia estimada:* 30W /8Ω. (Amplificador LM1875 alimentado con máxima tensión, +-28Vdc). Suficiente para sonar decente y limpio con un parlante dedicado de 12".
*Controles:* Ganancia, Bajos, Medios y Agudos. No tiene control de volumen master, o mejor dicho, sólo es un preset en la placa, que se setea a gusto y así queda. El volumen se lo doy con la ganancia. Ese detalle lo copié de los amplis Fender serie Frontman, tuve uno anteriormente y me acostumbré así. 

La etapa de entrada es muy similar a un Fender Frontman, con algunos valores de componentes cambiados para adaptarlo a mi gusto. El control de tono es "nada que ver" con lo guitarrístico jajaja, es tipo "baxandall". Los operaciones son unos sendos OPA2134 de Burr Brown.

El PCB no es de fabricación propia, ya que buscaba que el aspecto sea lo más profesional posible. Lo mandé a fabricar y bien que quedó!



Espero pronto poder terminarlo y subir las fotos del equipo ya armado.

Saludos!


----------



## The Rookie

Hola
******* saludos muy buen uso acumulación LM317T LM337 T DE RUIDO suministro regular mejor te darás cuenta de sonido más limpio


----------



## osk_rin

Que tal compañeros.

Ya hacia mucho sin fabricar algo esta vez hice un amplificador para mi hermano, se trata de un STK 405-070 de 40w+40w. El PCB es cortesía del Compa RatMayor, con fuente y protección incluida todo esto rescatado de un viejo minicomponete SONY. Como es costumbre El gabinete es de madera...

El proyecto aun esta sin concluir pero falta poco.
Saludos a Todos.


----------



## chacarock

Hola compañero osk_rin. Que circuito usaste para el stk


----------



## The Rookie

TL494 clase d utilizando IRFP250 suministro sola dc 110 voltios


----------



## The Rookie

dc supply now 148 volts dc


----------



## mono pibe

The Rookie dijo:


> dc supply now 148 volts dc



Hola compañero lo probastes  saludos


----------



## alcides alvarez

Aunque la pregunta no es para mi,te aseguro que almenos con voltaje menor funciona 55dc y muy bien pero aun no lo pruebo con alto voltaje,aunque si creo que funciona,ya que el voltataje alto,solo llega a los mosfet.


----------



## The Rookie

http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?topic=21419.525


----------



## mono pibe

El comportamiento de la onda es muy buena .ahora cualeson los 
Valores de algunos componentes que no se ven en el plano para manejar un voltaje  mas o menos 140vcd,gracias de antemano Saludo


----------



## The Rookie

Trying leach amp


----------



## Ratmayor

Ver el archivo adjunto 134539​ Por la configuración y la información del datasheet de el TL494, el pin 13 debería ir a GND y yo pondría una R de al menos 2.2K entre el pin 4 y GND para aumentar un poco el dead time para evitar incendios... No se, digo yo...


----------



## leaseba

Hola gente de electronica! bueno yo no participo mucho pero quiero empezar a fabricar amplificadores de audio y creo que mi idea de diseño no la he visto en ningun lado, o si es así haganmelo saber jaja! 

Aquí estoy en pleno proceso de construcción del "XP7 XLS-650" el cual entrega 650wRMS en 8 ohms o 1300wRMS en 4 ohms para subwoofer....todavia falta terminar varios detalles. Esta primera parte es armado de chasis, pero les voy dejando fotos del mismo...espero que les guste! ha por cierto la intensidad de la luz del panel se regula, ahi esta al maximo para que resalte bien, pero queda mucho mejor mas tenue. Que quedaria mejor una luz blanca o azul para el panel ?

Por falta de plata voy lento pero pronto iré subiedo mas fotos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

leaseba dijo:
			
		

> Aquí estoy en pleno proceso de construcción del "XP7 XLS-650" el cual entrega 650wRMS en 8 ohms o 1300wRMS en 4 ohms para subwoofer....todavia falta terminar varios detalles. Esta primera parte es armado de chasis, pero les voy dejando fotos del mismo...espero que les guste! ha por cierto la intensidad de la luz del panel se regula, ahi esta al maximo para que resalte bien, pero queda mucho mejor mas tenue. Que quedaria mejor una luz blanca o azul para el panel ?
> http://www.xp7.com.ar


El panel está MUY BONITO!!!!!... pero YO no pondría un gabinete de MDF para algo que deba disipar 1 KW  a menos que sea un clase D...


----------



## leaseba

Gracias! Si eso lo pense ya, igual va a estar bien ventilado con 2 ventiladores de 120mm.


----------



## cpiccolo

Ignacio961 dijo:


> Hola, que tal? Queria mostrarles mi primer proyecto serio, consiste en dos LM3886 (PCB de Elektor) y dos preamplificadores con TL072 (gracias ezavalla) La fuente consiste en 6x4700uF a 50V y la del pre 2x1000uF a 25V, todo alimentado por un trafo de 24+24 a 5A y 12+12 a 1A. La primera impresion fue realmente muy buena, aun con un solo canal conectado y con un parlante aiwa, se escucha muy nítido y con potencia de sobra, aunque despues me encontre con los siguientes problemas:
> Al tocar el potenciometro, se escucha interferencia de radio, y ocurre lo mismo con algunas canciones en determinadas frecuencias y a volumen elevado (un "ts ts"), aclaro que no implemente el star ground todavia, pienso hacerlo cuando tenga el gabinete listo.
> Por lo demas, estoy muy conforme con el ampli, a volumen moderado se escucha 100% bien, pero al aumentarlo, y en determinadas canciones, se escucha esa sutil interferencia, que aunque sea menor, quisiera pulirlo.
> Adjunto imagenes y video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80ay9pdNO9M&feature=youtu.be
> PD: Creen que ese disipador sea suficiente para un uso continuo a maximo volumen o convendria agregarle un cooler?[/Q
> Amigo tienes el esquematico de tu montaje? segun tengo entendido los lm no calientan al nivel de los tda pero a estas alturas ya sabras del asunto


----------



## pppppo

Calculo que todo eso desaparece al ponerlo en gabinete metalico, pone la carcaza del pote a masa y seguro desaparece.


----------



## blanko001

Pequeño circuito amplificador con LM1876.






Probado y funcionando al 100% buen integrado


----------



## sernet14

*B*uenos dias amigos de *F*oro de *E*lectrónica*, *aquí les dejo mi primer proyecto de electrónica*,* mi primer amplificador de 500 watts stereo reales*,* espero que les gusten y comenten*,* pronto subiré un vídeo de la prueba del sonido..


----------



## Daniel Lopes

!!!!Felicitaciones   caro Don sernet14 , te quedou muy prolijo principalmente por sener su premero proyecto en electronica  !!!!!!!
Haora cuanto a fornir 500Wattios reales creo sener nesesario premeramente canbiar los diodos de la puente rectificadora o otro tipo bien mas valiente (major potenzia ) , generalmente si enpleyan puentes mectalicas de alta capacidad de potenzia  .
Otra dica es mejorar mas aun lo conector de salida de audio , te recomendo canbiar eses por otro tipo mas confiable debido a las potenzias elevadas en jogo  
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## sernet14

*H*ola *D*aniel *L*opes*,* lo mantendré en mente para mis proximos proyecto y que ire subiendo poco a poco*,* gracias por tus comentario*,* un saludo desde *C*olombia


----------



## ocipico

bueno pues despues de un año de curro aqui os presento  mi mostruo le falta algunas cosillas que estan en proceso como el vu y el protector de altavoces y el activador del modo puente, pero las primeras prubas ya se han realizado, es un mostruo de 500 wrms a 4 onmios y 380 a 8, despues de tener algunos problemillas con un hum que aparecia he conseguido eliminarlo, ahora no ay ruido ninguno, hay muchos componentes reciclados como son los disipadores que son de un amplificador viejo de coche, las rejillas frontales de un pc al igual que los ventiladores, la fuente de alimentacion eran 2 transformadores de los cuales se usaban aqui en mi pais cuando se hizo el cambio de luz de 125/220 los he unido y hice uno que me diera la potencia suficiente y el voltaje adecuado, la caja tambien la he fabricado yo en chapa plegada, espero que os guste.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ocipico

alguien  podria proporcionarme algun manual o tutorial de como hacer la serigrafia del frontal para incluirle el nombre a cada boton, como algun dibuno saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

ocipico dijo:


> alguien  podria proporcionarme algun manual o tutorial de como hacer la serigrafia del frontal para incluirle el nombre a cada boton, como algun dibuno saludos



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/mejorar-presentacion-nuestros-equipos-12298/


----------



## papu

Hola a todos! nuevo proyecto casi terminado..... llevo su tiempo...


----------



## Daniel Lopes

ocipico dijo:


> bueno pues despues de un año de curro aqui os presento  mi mostruo le falta algunas cosillas que estan en proceso como el vu y el protector de altavoces y el activador del modo puente, pero las primeras prubas ya se han realizado, es un mostruo de 500 wrms a 4 onmios y 380 a 8, despues de tener algunos problemillas con un hum que aparecia he conseguido eliminarlo, ahora no ay ruido ninguno, hay muchos componentes reciclados como son los disipadores que son de un amplificador viejo de coche, las rejillas frontales de un pc al igual que los ventiladores, la fuente de alimentacion eran 2 transformadores de los cuales se usaban aqui en mi pais cuando se hizo el cambio de luz de 125/220 los he unido y hice uno que me diera la potencia suficiente y el voltaje adecuado, la caja tambien la he fabricado yo en chapa plegada, espero que os guste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [url]http://i661.photobucket.com/albums/uu337/pico24/trasera.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://i661.photobucket.com/albums/uu337/pico24/frontal.jpg[/URL]


 !! Felicitaciones caro Don ocipico te quedou muy bien la montagen ,   pero voi poner un poquito aca mi cuchara : te recomendo altamente agregar un dicipador de calor en la puente rectificadora , esa seguramente calienta cuando  funcionando a plena potenzia y nadie quiere que esa si dañe prematuramente    
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.





papu dijo:


> Hola a todos! nuevo proyecto casi terminado..... llevo su tiempo...


!!!Wow , que fierro de Amp   , ?? acaso hay alguna ventilación forzada en los dicipadores de calor ??
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Luigiman

Este es un conector que a pesar de tener buena apariencia, tiene un problema de contacto interno, por lo menos los que yo usé.


----------



## rash

Hola, pues de nuevo por aquí, y veo que siguen los buenos y muy buenos montajes. Enhorabuena a todos.


----------



## papu

> !!!Wow , que fierro de Amp   , ?? acaso hay alguna ventilación forzada en los dicipadores de calor ??
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes



Gracias Daniel! la refrigeracion esta en proceso, llevo mucho laburo tanto el gabinete como la etapa amplificadora, saludos!


----------



## sergiocd62

Buenas noches compañeros del foro, pocas veces escribo, a mi se me da mas mirar y aprender de lo que los demas exponen.
Veo con bastante gusto que ultimamente van poniendo amplificadores de muy buena manufactura, casi profesionales, y eso nos anima a los demas a esmerarnos mas en presentar mejores proyectos.
Muchas felicitaciones a los compañeros, blanko001, sernet14, ocipico y papu los cuales me han inspirado en sus terminados casi profesionales.


----------



## Chelouruguay

Hola colegas electrónicos, hace un par de años que no posteo.
En esta ocasión voy a postear un parlante amplificado Bose. 
Obviamente el diseño del ampli no es mio, es de Bose, pero la caja y el resto de los componentes si fueron diseño propio.
El ampli tiene entrada 3.5mm Spica y alimentación de 15 Vdc. La salida es para un sistema de parlantes propios Bose en caja acustica Bass Reflex (suena muuuuy bien). 

La alimentación que le suministro, se la puedo dar tanto por 220VA o por un sistema solar de bateria a 12 Vdc, ya que la idea es poder llevar el parlante hacia afuera de casa sin tener que lidiar con cables, etc. 
A los laterales tiene luces LED RGB solares, controladas desde el smartphone por bluetooth, para darle un toque en la oscuridad.
Espero les guste.
Un abrazo desde Uruguay.


----------



## carlosr

Hola compañeros del foro les dejo fotos de este amplificador comprado en china por la pagina de ebay el cual ofrece 100w + 100w, lo estoy usando con una fuente sencilla de 28volt y 4 amp, con esta configuración me rinde aprox. 50w + 50w apenas para escuchar musica a un volumen fuerte y sin distorsión. la verdad me sorprendió el pequeño tamaño del circuito pero suena excelentemente. el rendimiento de este integrado es del 90% según el fabricante, y apenas se pone tibio a plena potencia. Se los recomiendo. les dejo el datasheet y fotos del amplificador.


----------



## cpiccolo

Comparto con los amigos del foro imagenes de un case hecho por mi con material reciclado y una dobladora de laminas que fabrique con informacion obtenida en la web.

El case en cuestion es para un Gainclone, del cual ya elabore todos sus componentes.


----------



## gx3200

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola chicos. Yo para el amplificador de 700 que esta en el foro de MX700  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/179649/,  realise el diseño en corel draw  en escala 1 en 1 y luego se lo lleve a un negocio de los que cortan en ploter. Con el frente de aluminio y todo. Te lo entregan para pegar o pegado directamente. por supuesto el agugereado y terminacion en pintura del frente es anterior  a pegar nada.
> Cortado, pegado y con dos colores (tiene blanco y gris) me saliò 20 pesos cada uno. (5 dólares).
> 
> aludos y suerte.
> 
> Muy buenos los montejes.
> 
> Juan Jose




Buenas tardes, quisiera saber si podes poner los datos del negocio que te hicieron el ploteado ! estoy tratando de buscar información de negocios que realicen la serigrafia de frente de gabinetes.


Muchas gracias !


----------



## el-rey-julien

gx3200 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, quisiera saber si podes poner los datos del negocio que te hicieron el ploteado ! estoy tratando de buscar información de negocios que realicen la serigrafia de frente de gabinetes.
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias !



para ploteados ,pregunta en alguna imprenta o grafica de tu zona,si ellos no lo hacen,
seguro saben quien ,porque son trabajos de su ramo


----------



## cpiccolo

El proyecto toma forma, me tomo las cosas con calma.


----------



## SKYFALL

Tiene muy buena pinta, se ve muy bien


----------



## endryc1

muy buenos montajes hay por aqui. aqui va mi ultima creacion, todavia en desarrollo. 700w rms a 4 ohm. estoy esperando un trafo mas grande para cambiarlo, porque este no creo que entregue 1400w ni jugando


----------



## andress08

este es mi primer amplificador casero que hago y lo arme con el tda7377 que por ahora queda así en el futuro pienso poner un trafo un poco más grande


----------



## guillecba

Muy buenas noches, después de mucho tiempo de haber armado éste amplificador que es un clon del Rotel RB 1070 que está en éste mismo foro:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/812080/ _, he retomado el trabajo y lo he terminado de montar en su gabinete.
El PCB es el diseñado por el señor Quercus, a quién aprovecho para saludar.
La verdad que tiene un muy buén sonido y muy buena potencia, de 130 + 130 W en 8 ohm.
Todavía faltan algunos detalles pero ya está completamente funcional. Acá dejo algunas fotos (se reciben críticas )


























Estos link son para poder ampliar las imagenes:

http://s1156.photobucket.com/user/guillecba/media/20160420_195055.jpg.html
http://s1156.photobucket.com/user/guillecba/media/20160411_221823.jpg.html
http://s1156.photobucket.com/user/guillecba/media/20160411_221552.jpg.html
http://s1156.photobucket.com/user/guillecba/media/20160422_190833.jpg.html
http://s1156.photobucket.com/user/guillecba/media/20160422_190921.jpg.html

Saludos!


----------



## sergiocd62

Te felicito Guillecba, me gusto mucho ese armado de disipadores, lo que demuestra que cuando se quiere hacer algo no existen impedimentos.


----------



## guillecba

Gracias Sergio, por acá los disipadores están demasiado caros y dificil  de conseguir de la medida adecuada, por eso tuve que recurrir a armarlo  con perfiles de aluminio aunque debería haber usado una lámina central  de mayor grosor, pero por el momento va bién.
Saludos!


----------



## Quercus

guillecba dijo:


> http://<a href=http://s1156.photobucket.com/user/guillecba/media/20160420_195055.jpg.html target=_blank>[URL]http://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p564/guillecba/20160420_195055.jpg[/URL]Muy buenas noches, después de mucho tiempo de haber armado éste amplificador que es un clon del Rotel RB 1070 que está en éste mismo foro:[I] [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/812080/[/url] [/I], he retomado el trabajo y lo he terminado de montar en su gabinete.
> El PCB es el diseñado por el señor Quercus, a quién aprovecho para saludar.
> La verdad que tiene un muy buén sonido y muy buena potencia, de 130 + 130 W en 8 ohm.
> Todavía faltan algunos detalles pero ya está completamente funcional. Acá dejo algunas fotos (se reciben críticas :))
> [/quote]
> Hola guillecba, que buena pinta tiene eso.
> Mis felicitaciones, especialmente por los radiadores caseros, desgraciadamente, sé de que hablo.
> No creo que tengas problemas de temperatura,  por mucho que le exijas tal como están diseñados, con ventilador además.
> El amplificador una vez ajustado, calienta poco, es muy estable y con mucha calidad de sonido.
> Espero que tengas unos buenos altavoces para escucharlo.
> A disfrutarlo.


----------



## guillecba

Muchas gracias quercus, un abrazo!


----------



## alekz_devz

Buenas noches amigos les comparto aquí imágenes de mi Amplificador clase "D" de 150Watts RMS por canal (300W RMS en total) con el TDA8950 Alimentado por una SMPS en el mismo PCB a +/-45V y 4Amp 
También subí un vídeo demostrativo, Disculpen por la distorsión producida por el micrófono del teléfono 

La ultima imagen es de un futuro amplificador de 500W RMS x 2 canales Clase D


----------



## Aldhos

Hola a todos.

Posteo mi amplificador  terminado hace unas semanas, después de casi un año de construirlo solo en ratos libres me quedo muy satisfecho con el resultado.

Resumo a continuación las características del  ampli:

- Estéreo, 2x50W (TDA7293) con parlantes de 8 ohm.
- 1 entrada de micrófono con control de agudos y graves.
- 1 entrada  de micrófono con control de agudos y graves y efecto de retardo (PT2399).
- 1 entrada de linea RCA simple con control de volumen.
- 1 entrada de linea RCA con control de volumen, agudos y graves (AN5836).

En cuanto al desempeño, desde hace algunos años he implementado los TDA7294 y TDA7293 y me han gustado mucho la calidad, la facilidad de armar y el precio. Con un buen disipador, un ventiladorcillo de ayuda y los correctos cuidados y procedimientos a la hora de ensamblarlos al disipador y a la PCB se mantiene muy estable la temperatura y se tienen muy buenos resultados.
Ademas TDA7293 y 94 cuentan con función mute/standby de facil implementacion, lo que ayuda mucho a eliminar el ruido "pop" y "click" al encendido del ampli.

Para los microfonos la preamplificacion de la señal y el control de tonos fue a base amplificadores operacionales (TL072). Los circuitos implementados son básicos, pero con sus consideraciones técnicas necesarias para evitar en la medida de lo posible la mayor cantidad de ruido. 

El efecto de retardo con PT2399  tiene muy buena calidad y con la selección a modo de componentes que se sugieren en del datsheet del mismo se obtienen rango de efectos muy interesantes, no presenta ruidos y queda un PCB compacto.

En el control de tonos y volumen  de la entrada de linea, el AN5836  es muy sencillo de implementar y queda una PCB muy compacta, es estéreo, funciona con control por tension DC, por lo que con potes sencillos basta y la calidad de sonido es buena, sin ruidos e interferencias mayores.

Finalmente todas las entradas (circuitos) de  señal audio fueron concentradas en un circuito mezclador maestro a base de un solo amplificador operacional. 

Y pues agrego fotos del Ampli, y solo me resta también agradecer a esta red de electrónicos  y pues mucho de lo he consultado en este foro fue implementado durante la elaboración de este proyecto.

En un dias espero subir diagramas y algunos de los PCB que implemente.

Saludos a Todos.


----------



## sergiocd62

Buenas tardes Aldhos, te quedo muy bien y asi como lo describes me da la impresion que lo vas a usar en alguna rockola, al menos tiene todo para funcionar en rockola.


----------



## Aldhos

sergiocd62 dijo:


> Buenas tardes Aldhos, te quedo muy bien y asi como lo describes me da la impresion que lo vas a usar en alguna rockola, al menos tiene todo para funcionar en rockola.



Hola nuevamente, Gracias. Y pues no precisamente lo usare para rockola, y pues si  funcionaria bien en una. El uso es mas bien para una pequeña fiesta, reunion y pues para animar o si organiza un karaoke pues es la finalidad de las dos entradas para  micros. También lo pense para algun instrumento de hecho si te fijas en una de las fotos del ampli se alcanza haber atras una pequeña parte de las "patas" de una base de un teclado-sintetizador, la verdad probé el ampli con el teclado y se oye también muy bien =).


----------



## Aldhos

Pues complemento al post anterior, este es otro ampli que arme hace 3 años. Mas pequeño que el del pos anterior, lo utilizo mas para la computadora, lo describo a continuación:

- Estereo 2.1,  2x15W (TDA2030) en 8 ohm y  1x20W (TDA2050) para un Subwoofer de 6 ohm.
- Filtro PasaBajos de 2do. orden para el ampli del sobwoofer.
- 1 entrada de linea con control de volumen.
- Reproductor MP3 con entrada USB, Slot SD, Bluetooth, Radio FM,  entrada de linea y control remoto.

El reproductor mp3 es un gadget chino que en mi opinión tiene buena calidad, lo único malo es que la entrada de linea de este  no se puede ecualizar con el mismo reproductor, cosa que si se puede con la función bluetooth. Con la función bluetooth siempre introduce un muy ligero ruido que no pude eliminar, es casi imperceptible.

A pesar de que no le puse ventilación forzada los disipadores mostrados en las fotos han servido sin problemas para el uso continuo  y todo volumen de este ampli =).

Las salidas que tiene en la parte trasera es para conectar otro amplificador en paralelo con este y así aprovechar el reproductor que tiene y el la salida pasabajos filtrada.


----------



## Alexis0159

Hola gente, bueno este ampli. anteriormente lo habia armado en un gabinete de madera todo desprolijo xd pero los otros días en un canasto me encontre una fuente de pc que no funcionaba y aproveche su gabinete para usarlo con el ampli.  y quedo como tal  me ha costado un poquito pasarlo .











Se trata del integrado TDA7377 que arme en puente para obtener los 30+30w 4ohm con control de tonos graves y agudos hecho con un op amp dbl324 hace meses atrás que está aca en el foro.

Alimentación: 12~18v (20v) máx.
Potencia: 2x30w 4ohm, 2x15w 8ohm.

Le agrege un cooler ya que el que tenía estaba roto.

Saludos.


----------



## enoht

hola amigo craysound, perdonad la tardansa aqui subo imagenes del ces 741 muy buen aplificador.gracias al amigo forero que lo subio.


----------



## Project16

Buenos días a todos

Mi último amplificador de clase A es un 2x15W con una calidad de sonido somptieuse.
Un gran agradecimiento a su diseñador Fab.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

@Project16 por favor ¿ Podrías publicar para conocimiento del Foro ese magnífico circuito ????.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Project16

No hay problema, pero está en francés.

Aquí está el enlace para el diseño de este amplificador:
http://www.quebecdiy.net/t649-amplificateur-ussa-15w-conception

Aquí está el enlace a mi amplificador:
http://www.quebecdiy.net/t788-ussa-1-15w-de-grand-son

Aquí está el enlace de este amplificador hecha por otra persona:
http://www.quebecdiy.net/t712-amplificateur-ussa-dans-le-ventre-de-la-bete-construction-par-pinnocchio

última versión de este amplificador:
http://www.quebecdiy.net/t776-amplificateur-ussa-4-hybride-entre-version-1-et-3-conception


Mi último logro para un amigo sobre la base de un viejo esquema de treinta años, un NE5532 basado preamplificador y un TDA2310 para la etapa lineal.
La calidad del sonido es excelente.


----------



## SERGIOD

Project16 dijo:


> No hay problema, pero está en francés.
> 
> Aquí está el enlace para el diseño de este amplificador:
> http://www.quebecdiy.net/t649-amplificateur-ussa-15w-conception
> 
> Aquí está el enlace a mi amplificador:
> http://www.quebecdiy.net/t788-ussa-1-15w-de-grand-son
> 
> Aquí está el enlace de este amplificador hecha por otra persona:
> http://www.quebecdiy.net/t712-amplificateur-ussa-dans-le-ventre-de-la-bete-construction-par-pinnocchio
> 
> última versión de este amplificador:
> http://www.quebecdiy.net/t776-amplificateur-ussa-4-hybride-entre-version-1-et-3-conception
> 
> 
> Mi último logro para un amigo sobre la base de un viejo esquema de treinta años, un NE5532 basado preamplificador y un TDA2310 para la etapa lineal.
> La calidad del sonido es excelente.



Sube por favor los datos al foro para que la información no se pierda y este a la mano de todos los compañeros


----------



## evilasiosouza

project16 amigo me podría decir si este amplificador es de clase A pura ?


----------



## osk_rin

Que tal Compañeros.

Después mucho tiempo sin realizar un proyecto, Me decidi hacer Este pequeño proyecto.

Recientemente adquirí una TV LCD, pero como ya es bien conocido por sus reducidas dimensiones no traen integrado un buen audio y suenan feo hno: 
Asi que opte por hacerle un pequeño amplificador de buena calidad, el cual esta constituido por un LM1876 para los medios y Un LM3886 para el Subwoofer.

Aun no me decido que parlantes usar pero por lo pronto les dejo un avance del proyecto:



Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

osk_rin dijo:


> Que tal Compañeros.
> 
> Después mucho tiempo sin realizar un proyecto, Me decidi hacer Este pequeño proyecto.
> 
> Recientemente adquirí una TV LCD, pero como ya es bien conocido por sus reducidas dimensiones no traen integrado un buen audio y suenan feo hno:
> Asi que opte por hacerle un pequeño amplificador de buena calidad, el cual esta constituido por un LM1876 para los medios y Un LM3886 para el Subwoofer.
> 
> Aun no me decido que parlantes usar pero por lo pronto les dejo un avance del proyecto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 145034
> Ver el archivo adjunto 145035
> 
> Saludos.



Una hermosura como te va quedando amigo *osk_rin*


----------



## Project16

evilasiosouza dijo:


> project16 amigo me podría decir si este amplificador es de clase A pura ?


Vaya, no vi el punto!
Todo depende de la polarización que se da de acuerdo con el fregadero, con 1A estaba a punto de 10W en la clase A, la mía es empujado a 1.2A y tengo una docena de vatios en la clase A y creo que es posible sesgo de pura clase A.
Pero todavía suyo para decir que el sonido de este amplificador es una fiesta para los oídos.


----------



## osk_rin

SSTC dijo:


> Una hermosura como te va quedando amigo *osk_rin*



Gracias SSTC. ya ha avanzado un poco y ya esta en pruebas - ajustes, solo tengo el detalle de que el control de ganancia del subwoofer  no funciona y suena bajo 

No se si me puedan dar una mano con el ajuste o cambiar la configuración de la etapa de ganancia 




Saludos Cordiales.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Creo que la r de 10k del LM3886 debe de ser de 22k también.












Esto son pantallazos de circuitos en google con el mismo IC y las tres resisstencias oscilan de 18 a 22k en todos los que he visto con una ganancia de 32 dB.
Un saludo.


----------



## osk_rin

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Creo que la r de 10k del LM3886 debe de ser de 22k también.
> 
> http://www.elektronika.lt/_sys/storage/2004/11/30/pic1.gif
> 
> http://www.electroschematics.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/lm3886-amp.gif
> 
> Esto son pantallazos de circuitos en google con el mismo IC y las tres resisstencias oscilan de 18 a 22k en todos los que he visto con una ganancia de 32 dB.
> Un saludo.



Gracias por las sugerencias.
Deacuerdo a las indicaciones del diseñador, se soluciono agregando una resistencia conectada en la entrada negativa del buffer a tierra. Así respondió el potenciómetro. 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## aadf

Buen dia a todos.

Aca les muestro el ampli que estoy terminando. Me faltan algunas correcciones que mas abajo les contaré. Una pequeña descripcion:

El trafo toroidal es de 180VA y tenia solo dos salidas 10vca. Le bobine con alambre calibre 18 unas 150 vueltas dobles para obtener una tension de 32+32.

La fuente esta calculada en base a este post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/
Ademas de la entrada 32+32 (que me queda rectificada en 42vcc con carga), aproveche una de las salidas de 10vca, rectificandola para alimentar los otros circuitos. Me da unos 13vcc.

Las potencias son estas: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/904889/ _

El control de tonos con LM1036:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ic-aplicado-la3600-lm1036-134269/#post1110712

El protector de parlantes:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/protector-parlantes-pcb-sep-otro-mas-76435/

El "gabinete" es de madera, y temporal. La idea es aprovechar un gabinete de una lectora de CD que ya murio y antes de meterle mano a eso hice este con las medidas para probar todo junto.

El inconveniente que estoy teniendo es que hay un zumbido, que a medio volumen ya no se escucha, pero es muy notorio. El zumbido tiene siempre el mismo nivel, no aumenta su aumento el volumen. Además, al apagar el equipo, hay un golpe que el protector no llega a cortar (si bien abre el rele de salida muy rapido cuando apago).

Primero pense que el trafo me estaba induciendo el zumbido, pero puentie las entradas de las potencias y al probar no existe zumbido, nada, tampoco el golpe al apagar. Con eso descarte las potencias y el protector que esta pegado al trafo.

Lo unico que me queda es el control de tonos. Pongo las entradas a neutro y hace lo mismo. Separo el frente que tiene todo el cableado de los potes muy cerca de la fuente y no cambia nada. Asi que creo que me lo voy a llevar al trabajo para meterlo en el osciloscopio, a ver si veo algo.

Ahora lo tengo funcionando con la entrada directamente a las potencias, suena muy lindo, pero no llega a la potencia que deberia. No se si debere meterle un pre antes para elevarle el nivel a las potencias.

Saludos,
Andres.


----------



## crazysound

Hola aadf, tenés puesto el capacitor en paralelo con la llave de encendido?

Saludos..


----------



## aadf

crazysound dijo:


> Hola aadf, tenés puesto el capacitor en paralelo con la llave de encendido?
> 
> Saludos..



Hola,

Lo tuve que desconectar, no por el ruido, sino porque me mantenia la fuente media alimentada. Es un capacitor de 0.1uF y una resistencia de 100ohm.

Tenia entendido que eso sirve como proteccion a la llave, pero lo elimine.

Por que preguntabas??

Saludos,
Andres.


----------



## DOSMETROS

La resistencia de 100 Ohms en paralelo con 0,1 uF y en paralelo con los contactos de la llave ?


----------



## sergiocd62

aadf, te dare mi opinion,para que de toda su potencia, necesitas poner un operacional (njm4558 o tl072) entre tu ecualizador y el amplificador, ya que tu ecualzador no da la suficiente señal para exitar a los amplificadores.
El sumbido que dices puede ser porque no agarras las tierras del centro de estrella de los capacitores.


----------



## aadf

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La resistencia de 100 Ohms en paralelo con 0,1 uF y en paralelo con los contactos de la llave ?



Hola,

Tal como esta en la imagen del diseño de la fuente:
Ver el archivo adjunto 136961




sergiocd62 dijo:


> aadf, te dare mi opinion,para que de toda su potencia, necesitas poner un operacional (njm4558 o tl072) entre tu ecualizador y el amplificador, ya que tu ecualzador no da la suficiente señal para exitar a los amplificadores.
> El sumbido que dices puede ser porque no agarras las tierras del centro de estrella de los capacitores.



Si, estaba viendo del TL072, tal vez opte por ese. Voy a ver que pasa con la tierra, pero en la fuente puse toda una fila de borneras a GND.

Gracias,


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cambiá el de 0,1 por 0,01 uF para la llave


----------



## crazysound

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cambiá el de 0,1 por 0,01 uF para la llave



Como dice DOSMETROS cambiá el capacitor.. y yo siempre lo usé sin resistencia..


----------



## aadf

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cambiá el de 0,1 por 0,01 uF para la llave



Ahora perfecto!! 

Salvo que me mande un moco y queme el LM1036, asi que nada... a conseguir otro 

Saludos,
Andres.


----------



## endryc1

Saludos a todos. Sin chassis por que estan de prueba todavia estos  class D para el foro


----------



## jorger

Ante la necesidad de construir un amplificador para un cumpleaños que tengo mañana y aprovechando parte del reciclado que tengo por casa teniendo en cuenta además, el poco tiempo que disponía para hacer "algo" me limité a juntar componentes y montar un doble canal en bridge con un STA540.
Es un amplificador MUY básico, nada del otro mundo, y nada que ver con los montajes que se ven por aquí últimamente (muy buenos)
También me ví obligado a montar toodo en placa perforada, ya que en mi pueblo natal no tengo acceso de ningún tipo a material para hacer PCBs 
Esto es lo que pude hacer en 2 dias:






Por qué un STA540? 
En primer lugar, tengo un varios transformadores, pero ninguno (salvo el de la foto) se puede utilizar para un amplificador que fuera sencillo y rápido de armar. Las prisas limitan mucho lo que uno quisiera hacer.
En segundo lugar tenía dos de esos integrados, y viendo su hoja de características no era tan mala idea montar uno de ellos en bridge, ya que solo necesitaba fuente simple y al montarlos en BTL eliminaba los condensadores de desacoplo de las salidas, que taan poco me gustan, aparte que sólo necesitaba dos canales en lugar de los 4 que proporciona cada integrado. Simplicidad everywhere.

El transformador es de 13.5VAC 1.6A (20w). No tenía mejor candidato que ese, y sabiendo que el volumen NUNCA va a estar al máximo ni se va a acercar, tampoco estaba tan mal. Podría obtener 7x2w a la salida antes de que empezara a distorsionar o, que la fuente de alimentación se viera en apuros.

El rectificador es de 6A y los condensadores forman 6600uF en total. Si no fuera porque me estaba quedando sin pcb perforada habría agregado al menos un 50% más de capacidad. Pero no pude  El rizado quedó en un 8.7% aproximadamente para esos 14w útiles si no me falla la memoria. 


El único sitio donde podía meter todo y sin perder más tiempo, era el gabinete de una ATX que me regaló un amigo. Me dió pena porque funcionaba muy bien. La desmonté, la guardé en un sitio seguro hasta que encontrara otro hogar, y me puse a montar ahí dentro el amplificador. No he necesitado mecanizar absolutamente nada. Sólo corté a medida un tablero de MDF que sirviera como base en el interior del gabinete.
El conjunto no se iba a quedar sin ventilación, así que agregué un regulador ajustable con el LM317 para el ventilador, que tuve que colocar por fuera porque dada la altura del transformador y el disipador del amplificador, la tapa no cerraba por apenas 3mm.

El control de volumen que se ve en las fotos lo tenía para otra cosa, pero decidí aprovecharlo para ésta ocasión.

Respecto la calidad de sonido.. es mejor de lo que esperaba, es muy limpio y no he notado cosas raras. Tampoco he podido ponerlo a prueba a ver cuándo empezaba a distorsionar, pero sí a un volumen considerable y estoy bastante satisfecho para algo tan sencillo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Ingenio y talento a raudales !!! Enhorabuena por el fantástico circuito !!!.
Un saludo.


----------



## blanko001

Hombre! jorger. Te felicito, muy bueno tu amplificador. Así sea con prisa, se hizo con dedicación. Excelente!
Saludos!


----------



## jorger

Gracias por los comentarios !
Me está gustando mucho el desempeño de ese integrado (evidentemente dentro de sus limitaciones) tanto así que algún dia voy a diseñarles una pcb en condiciones tanto para el regulador, el rectificador y el amplificador en sí. Creo que se lo merecen.
Hoy estuve haciendo pruebas más serias con unos bafles Sony de 3 vías, 6Ω, 60Wrms que le regalaron a un amigo (no recuerdo el modelo) , y se comporta muy bien. No se calienta, no tengo ruidos de ningún tipo (se me olvidó comentarlo antes) y sólo se empieza a notar algo de distorsión con el volumen rozando el máximo. Cosa que me choca bastante porque la fuente de alimentación no va sobrada precisamente... algo se me está escapando. Pero bueno. He quedado contento y servirá sin problemas para futuras fiestas de cumpleaños o mismamente para uso en casa.
Un saludo.


----------



## moonwalker

hola chicos bueno ya es un amplificador muy conocido y lo adjunté hacecasi dos años; lo queria compartir nuevamente porque luego desde ese tiempo el cliente me lo trajo para que le hiciera limpieza y no me aguante de tomarles algunas  fotos y adjuntarlas a este tema en HOMEMADE AMPLIFIERS o amplificadores hecho en casa.. QSC1700 con muy buen sonido, la fuente tiene +/-92 VDC y es majadeo con dos bocinas o parlantes de 18"; como previos posee un ecualizador tambien casero + un crossover DBX de buena respuesta... espero les guste y Dios les bendiga


----------



## camilo2246

*H*ola chicos q*ue* tal como estan*,* espero q*ue* esten pasando buena tarde*.* 
*M*i aporte es un amplicador ester*e*o de entre 70 y 90 wrms por salida este construido a partir de un integrado de potencia hibrido de la serie STK403-XXX *, *en este caso use un STK403-070  *, *junto con este utilize un preamplificador *G*allien *K*rueger 400 
espero q*ue* les guste 

PD: los valores que estan en el archivo .pcb no son reales  *, *so*l*o es para ver las po*s*iciones de los componentes los valores reales son los del diagrama electrico


----------



## moonwalker

hola chicos que Dios les bendiga, bueno en esta ocasión les posteo aquí en los diagrama de los amplificadores una pequeña potencia basado en el amplificador chino CES-741 posteado por fogo entre la lista de los amplificadores asiáticos y subtema del ces-741... El PCB si es diseño original, no lo hice por wizard puesto que no tengo computadora por ahora, es un diseño a mano pero ya este PCB también lo tiene ya diseñado en los temas que ya se mencionaron..Me gusta mucho el chassis, es de un cliente; estoy buscando tales chassis pero por estos lares es complicado encontrar uno así.. aun falta la fuente de alimentación; y poner a funcionar el vúmetro que originalmente venia con este amplificador.. cuando tenga todo montado subiré más fotos. el Señor Jesús les bendiga..


----------



## aadf

Hola,

Despues de unos ajustes (este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1112326/), le toca el gabinete nuevo (de una lectora de CD), perillas de aluminio torneadas, unos leds de facha.

Suena muy bien, sin ruidos ni nada extraño.

Saludos,
Andres


----------



## sergiocd62

Se ve perfecto, solo falta la marca del fabricante y rotulado de controles, muy buen trabajo.


----------



## papu

Un trabajo maravilloso! felicitaciones!!


----------



## SKYFALL

aadf dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Despues de unos ajustes (este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1112326/), le toca el gabinete nuevo (de una lectora de CD), perillas de aluminio torneadas, unos leds de facha.
> 
> Suena muy bien, sin ruidos ni nada extraño.
> 
> Saludos,
> Andres



Te ha quedao muy bonito, enhorabuena felicitaciones por tan excelente trabajo.


----------



## angelwind

aadf dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Despues de unos ajustes (este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1112326/), le toca el gabinete nuevo (de una lectora de CD), perillas de aluminio torneadas, unos leds de facha.
> 
> Suena muy bien, sin ruidos ni nada extraño.
> 
> Saludos,
> Andres


Excelente terminación!! felicitaciones!
Una preguntita... dónde compraste las perillas?? o las torneaste vos?
Saludos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes

aadf dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Despues de unos ajustes (este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1112326/), le toca el gabinete nuevo (de una lectora de CD), perillas de aluminio torneadas, unos leds de facha.
> 
> Suena muy bien, sin ruidos ni nada extraño.
> 
> Saludos,
> Andres


Felicitaciones , te quedou de 10 

Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aadf

angelwind dijo:


> Excelente terminación!! felicitaciones!
> Una preguntita... dónde compraste las perillas?? o las torneaste vos?
> Saludos!



Las hice en el torno de mantenimiento que hay en mi trabajo...  a escondidas del jefe... jaja.

Saludos.
andres.


----------



## malesi

aadf dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Despues de unos ajustes (este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1112326/), le toca el gabinete nuevo (de una lectora de CD), perillas de aluminio torneadas, unos leds de facha.
> 
> Suena muy bien, sin ruidos ni nada extraño.
> 
> Saludos,
> Andres



Esta es la diferencia cuando se hace un trabajo ordenado y limpio, un aparato majo majo
Buen trabajo.


----------



## julioaribi

Saludos cordiales a todos. Dejo imagenes de como quedo una consola amplificada marca Numark, la cual llego a mi taller sin el pcb de potencia y fuente, pero que en su lugar habian colocado una etapa amplificadora de una planta china como las LVS y un foco de 150W en la linea AC. Use el diseño modificador por Yiroshi en este Tema: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-monofonico-modular-200w-pcb-71169/

Me guie por su diagrama, he ice una pcb ajustada al espacio y colocacion de los transistores en el disipador original de la mezcladora. Tambien le agregé el protector integral de Ratmayor. Hasta el momento la he probado a medio volumen por falta de parlantes de buena potencia. Suena limpio tanto con microfonos como con audio de un dvd. El unico inconveniente que presento al principio fue que el rele de la etapa protectora vibraba al dar un poco de volumen. Revise todo alli y no encontre nada dañado, pero solucione cambiando el zener de 6.2v por otros valores(Prueba y error) hasta que quedo normal con uno de 5.6v. Pero supongo que el porque sucede esto se planteria en el tema correspondiente. Saludos


----------



## alcidesruben

Feliz navidad!! a todos


----------



## evilasiosouza

Excelente terminación, mui bien.


----------



## ocipico

julioaribi dijo:


> Saludos cordiales a todos. Dejo imagenes de como quedo una consola amplificada marca Numark, la cual llego a mi taller sin el pcb de potencia y fuente, pero que en su lugar habian colocado una etapa amplificadora de una planta china como las LVS y un foco de 150W en la linea AC. Use el diseño modificador por Yiroshi en este Tema:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-monofonico-modular-200w-pcb-71169/
> 
> Me guie por su diagrama, he ice una pcb ajustada al espacio y colocacion de los transistores en el disipador original de la mezcladora. Tambien le agregé el protector integral de Ratmayor. Hasta el momento la he probado a medio volumen por falta de parlantes de buena potencia. Suena limpio tanto con microfonos como con audio de un dvd. El unico inconveniente que presento al principio fue que el rele de la etapa protectora vibraba al dar un poco de volumen. Revise todo alli y no encontre nada dañado, pero solucione cambiando el zener de 6.2v por otros valores(Prueba y error) hasta que quedo normal con uno de 5.6v. Pero supongo que el porque sucede esto se planteria en el tema correspondiente. Saludos



por que no fijaste el puente de diodos en el mismo disipador? tienes espacio para ello, de la manera que lo tienes le trasmitira mucho calor al condensador y le perjudicara, saludos y feliz navidad


----------



## julioaribi

Gracias por la observación Ocipico. Hace tiempo la entregue, y aun no he tenido quejas pero si por alguna razón me la traen de nuevo haré la modificación correspondiente. Felices fiestas decembrinas.


----------



## Bilbon

Buenas...les dejo fotos de mi recién terminado amplificador de 3 vias. Saludos!


----------



## blanko001

Bilbon dijo:


> Buenas...les dejo fotos de mi recién terminado amplificador de 3 vias. Saludos!



 Impresionante  ¿Piensas fabricarlo en serie? ¿es un prototipo?. Por otro lado,  y aprovechando la hermosa ocasión de ver ese par de vúmetros...  ¿Tiene a la mano el circuito de control de los vúmetros? Me interesa ya que tengo un par nuevo sin usar y de hace algunos años. Saludos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Bilbon dijo:


> Buenas...les dejo fotos de mi recién terminado amplificador de 3 vias. Saludos!


Woooooow ,  ! Felicitaciones paisano te quedou de 10 la montagen , nin parece que fue casera (made home) !  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.





alcidesruben dijo:


> Feliz navidad!! a todos


La puebre puente rectificadora esta montada muuuuuuuy mala , no tenia como quedarse en pior ubicación   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## cpiccolo

Hermano excelente trabajo, resuma buen gusto y estilo por todos lados, los últimos trabajos demuestran el interés y la creatividad de los miembros de la comunidad.
Ademas de poner liston muy alto en cuanto a calidad, los transformadores convencionales y toroidales siguen siendo la mejor opción para el audio hi-f.i.


Bilbon dijo:


> Buenas...les dejo fotos de mi recién terminado amplificador de 3 vias. Saludos!


----------



## Bilbon

Muchas gracias a todos por las palavras...

*blanko001*, hacerlo en série no!!! jejejeje. Me llevó casi un año y medio para terminarlo (hice desde las placas de circuito impreso, pasando por el gabinete de madera y aluminio y la escala con iluminación trasera de los vumetros). Es para mi uso aqui en casa. Estoy armando un sistema tri-amplificado, ya tengo hechas las cajas (books) de 3 vias y un subwoofer de 10 pulgadas con un ampli de 250W. Ahora estoy armando el crossover que va hacer pareja con este ampli de 3 vias.

El circuito de los vumetros lo tengo en un libro de Elektor (301 Circuitos) que se llama "Voltimetro de pico de BF, no lo encontré en la internet. Si hay interés lo escaneo y pongo acá. No es del tipo comun, es un circuito que transforma la señal logaritmica (audio) en linear, haciendo con que el movimiento de las agujas del vumetro sea menos abrupto.


----------



## Fuegomp3

Primero: Felicitaciones, quedó excelente, parece profesional  
Segundo: por supuesto, si podes subir el circuito del conformador de señal para el vumetro, bienvenido sea!

Saludos y gracias de antemano!


----------



## blanko001

Bilbon dijo:


> El circuito de los vumetros lo tengo en un libro de Elektor (301 Circuitos) que se llama "Voltimetro de pico de BF, no lo encontré en la internet. Si hay interés lo escaneo y pongo acá. No es del tipo comun, es un circuito que transforma la señal logaritmica (audio) en linear, haciendo con que el movimiento de las agujas del vumetro sea menos abrupto.



 Tengo una colección de todas las revistas de Elektor. El problema es que no sé en que año ni que número buscar y son demasiados. Se le agradece enormemente si escaneas el circuito.
Saludos!


----------



## aadf

Bilbon dijo:


> Buenas...les dejo fotos de mi recién terminado amplificador de 3 vias. Saludos!



Excelente, me gusto mucho la terminación. Se ve que llevo un gran esfuerzo.

Aprovecho para preguntar algunas cosas que no se de este tipo de amplificacion...

1.- Esto va acompañado de un divisor de frecuencias activo, que le entrega al ampli las señales separadas (LOW, MID, HIGH). La salida del ampli, va directa a los componentes? No lleva ningún circuito pasivo entre ellos?

2.- Como se maneja el tema de los niveles? sabiendo que los parlantes (Twitter, medio, bass) tienen diferentes sensibilidades. Es un ajuste que se hace en el pre ? volumen independiente?

gracias ya saludos.
Andres


----------



## Quercus

aadf dijo:


> Excelente, me gusto mucho la terminación. Se ve que llevo un gran esfuerzo.
> 
> Aprovecho para preguntar algunas cosas que no se de este tipo de amplificacion...
> 
> 1.- Esto va acompañado de un divisor de frecuencias activo, que le entrega al ampli las señales separadas (LOW, MID, HIGH). La salida del ampli, va directa a los componentes? No lleva ningún circuito pasivo entre ellos?
> 
> 2.- Como se maneja el tema de los niveles? sabiendo que los parlantes (Twitter, medio, bass) tienen diferentes sensibilidades. Es un ajuste que se hace en el pre ? volumen independiente?
> 
> gracias ya saludos.
> Andres


Echale un vistazo a este hilo, hay contestacion a tus preguntas https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/crossover-divisor-3-vias-7731/#post36187ç


----------



## Yuntech

blanko001 dijo:


> Tengo una colección de todas las revistas de Elektor. El problema es que no sé en que año ni que número buscar y son demasiados. Se le agradece enormemente si escaneas el circuito.
> Saludos!



Hi! Elektor 301 circuits 

Press here https://archive.org/stream/Elektor-301Circuits#page/n35/mode/1up


----------



## Bilbon

Buenas! Ayer puse acá el circuito para el vumetro, pero no sé porque lo sacaron, debe ser por que quedó repetido en este otro hilo:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1145644/ _




aadf dijo:


> Excelente, me gusto mucho la terminación. Se ve que llevo un gran esfuerzo.
> 
> Aprovecho para preguntar algunas cosas que no se de este tipo de amplificacion...
> 
> 1.- Esto va acompañado de un divisor de frecuencias activo, que le entrega al ampli las señales separadas (LOW, MID, HIGH). La salida del ampli, va directa a los componentes? No lleva ningún circuito pasivo entre ellos?
> 
> 2.- Como se maneja el tema de los niveles? sabiendo que los parlantes (Twitter, medio, bass) tienen diferentes sensibilidades. Es un ajuste que se hace en el pre ? volumen independiente?
> 
> gracias ya saludos.
> Andres



Hola Andres, si, la salida del ampli vá directo en las cajas acusticas, sin componentes pasivos, esto es una de las ventajas de los crossovers activos. El crossover lo estoy terminando, es el de Silicon Chip que está en el hilo que Quercus puso ahí arriba. Lo estoy haciendo con algunas modificaciones, le puse pots para el control manual de los niveles en separado y un filtro pasa altas en 75Hz para trabajar en conjunto con el filtro para subwoofer, y tiene también un botón de "bypass" por si no se quiere usar el sub.


----------



## aadf

Hola,

Entiendo por el esquematico que el circuito del subwoofer siempre funcionaria (solo depende si lo amplificas/conectas o no). Y el cross de 3 vias con ese bypass activado estaría dividiendo todo el rango y si esta desactivado (llave abierta), solo dividiría de 75hz para arriba... no?

Leyendo lo que me recomendaron leer, vi que el ajuste del cross se hace para que la señal de salida (sumando las 3 vias) sea igual a la entrada (señal original), en lo que respecta a niveles.

Tremenda pinta esos circuitos.

Saludos,
Andres


----------



## Fogonazo

aadf dijo:


> . . . . vi que el ajuste del cross se hace para que la señal de salida (sumando las 3 vias) sea igual a la entrada (señal original), en lo que respecta a niveles. . . .



Ese sería el ajuste del crossover *"Solo"*.
Cuando le agregas los amplificadores y reproductores el ajuste se hace midiendo la respuesta a frecuencia de *"Todo"* el sistema tratando que sea lo mas plana posible.


----------



## Bilbon

aadf dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Entiendo por el esquematico que el circuito del subwoofer siempre funcionaria (solo depende si lo amplificas/conectas o no). Y el cross de 3 vias con ese bypass activado estaría dividiendo todo el rango y si esta desactivado (llave abierta), solo dividiría de 75hz para arriba... no?
> 
> Leyendo lo que me recomendaron leer, vi que el ajuste del cross se hace para que la señal de salida (sumando las 3 vias) sea igual a la entrada (señal original), en lo que respecta a niveles.
> 
> Tremenda pinta esos circuitos.
> 
> Saludos,
> Andres



Eso mismo, si no se quiere usar el sub es solo bajar todo el volumen del pot de su filtro o desconectarlo. Entonces se activa el bypass que saca el filtro de 75 Hz (que es de 12db/8, como el del subwoofer) y deja pasar todo el rango de bajos para el woofer, hasta 625 Hz (calculado usando el programita de Rod Elliott). El otro corte del crossover es 3400Hz. (una octava e media del Fs del tweeter, no lo subi a 2 octavas con miedo del parlantito de medios estar en el límite de su capacidad en las altas...jejejeje).

Si, el ajuste primário del crossover, como dijo fogonazo, se hace así, usando los presets de la placa. Pero como después vamos a tener la respuesta de los amplificadores, de las cajas y del ambiente, tenemos los pots externos para dar un ajuste final. Para eso podemos usar ruido rosa y un microfono plano y hacer mediciones. Eso lo voy a aprender todavia...jejejeje.

Saludos!



Este es el ampli del subwoofer. Es el Debunker Strong, diseñado por un diyer brasileño. No sé si se puede poner links externos acá... es este http://eletronicasilveira.forumeiros.com/t4928-debunker-strong-x4-500wrms . Lleva junto un "soft-start" y protección DC con delay. Alimentado con 70+70 Vcc.

Los bafles del sistema los puse en este otro hilo... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1145879/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fijate aca:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=939205

Ahi discutimos como fijar la ganancia de cada filtro en mi sistema activo 2.1


----------



## Bilbon

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Fijate aca:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=939205
> 
> Ahi discutimos como fijar la ganancia de cada filtro en mi sistema activo 2.1



Gracias por las informaciones. Me pongo a leer y quemar neuronas...jejejeje


----------



## Bilbon

Buenas! Después de algunas horas (para no decir muchas...) leyendo el hilo que me paso Dr. Zoidberg, y el hilo adentro del hilo, que te lleva para otro hilo...y por ahí vá....se me enredó todo y poca cosa pude absorber. Mucha información interesante, muchos circuitos interesantes, y muchas cuentas, formulas y números NO interesantes...jua jua. Me pareció interesante el circuito de la alienación temporal... el tweeter y el medio de mis bafles están un poco al frente del woofer. La corrección de campo difuso (BBC Dip) y transición Full to Half space no lo entendi muy bien, y la transformación Linkwitz parece que depende de la necesidad o no de usarla, en el caso de mi subwoofer y woofer no seria posible porque están en cajas abiertas (bass-reflex y TL). Con el tema principal, que es la regulación de los filtros, poca cosa pude entender (soy un cero a la izquierda en teoria), la única medición que hice hasta hoy fue levantar los parametros T/S del woofer (con el Limp) para calcular el bafle, hacen unos años atrás. 

La idea que me gustaria tener es la siguiente: ya tengo hecho el crossover de 3 vias (de Silicon Chip), el filtro del subwoofer y un pasa altas para el woofer. A partir de eso, por donde debo empezar a mejorar y medir ese material?. 

Bueno, seguiré leyendo y releyendo para poder entender más cosas...Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

En el link que te pasé hay un esquema que muestra las ganancias/sensibilidad de cada via.
Necesitas conocer la sensibilidad de cada parlante en dB/2.83V. Tambien necesitas conocer la ganancia de tension de cada amplificador, en dB.
Por ultimo, debes conocer (o fijar arbitrariamente) la ganancia de una via de los filtros. Yo siempre elijo el midwoofer para esto, y fijo la ganancia en 1 (=0 dB). Con eso, y sabiendo que las ganancias totales de todas las vias deben ser iguales, es muy simple despejar la ganancia en dB de cada filtro restante.


----------



## Bilbon

Bueno, tengo las sensibilidades del woofer (88,24 dB) y del tweeter (92,8 dB), por esa diferencia tengo un l-pad en los crossovers pasivos (-3 dB en los tweeters) que estoy usando actualmente. Del parlante de medios no tengo la información... tendre que levantarla. Los amplificadores son un Apex AX-11 (diyaudio) estereo para los graves, un P3A estereo (Rod Elliott) para los medios y un P3A estereo para los agudos...


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Bilbon dijo:


> Bueno, tengo las sensibilidades del woofer (88,24 dB) y del tweeter (92,8 dB), por esa diferencia tengo un l-pad en los crossovers pasivos (-3 dB en los tweeters) que estoy usando actualmente. Del parlante de medios no tengo la información... tendre que levantarla. Los amplificadores son un Apex AX-11 (diyaudio) estereo para los graves, un P3A estereo (Rod Elliott) para los medios y un P3A estereo para los agudos...


Hola paisano , aun acordado hasta la hora ??
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Bilbon

Acá en Brasil tenemos problemas con gabinete para audio. No hay muchos lugares para comprar, y son caros. Si lo mandas hacer, sale más caro todavia. Yo tuve un problemón, porque el mio tenia que soportar 6 amplificadores y dos transformadores, y ninguno de los comerciales me servia en tamaño, hice un pedido con modificaciones y el precio se multiplicó por 3!!! Entonces decidi yo mismo hacerlo con madera (MDF) y aluminio. Parte de abajo, tapa, frontal e trasera son con MDF 6mm y forrados internamente com aluminio 0,3mm (facil de cortar con tijera y doblar con la mano), las laterales son chapas de aluminio de 3mm. Todos los lados del gabinete tienen contacto electrico entre ellos y conectados a tierra (masa). Me dió un trabajito, pero al final el precio me quedó a la mitad de uno comercial...jejeje. Despúes de pintado queda bien. La pintura no agarra bien con aluminio, pero hay un producto, que acá se llama "fosfatizante" que es barato, se le pasa al aluminio y la tinta queda con mejor agarre.


----------



## blanko001

Que ingenio! Materiales de fácil adquisición y bien trabajados. Ya me dio "envidia de la buena" (envidia al fin de cuentas jajaja) Creo que empezaré un nuevo proyecto a ver que tal. Motivado!
Saludos!


----------



## Bilbon

Si...materiales faciles y baratos...eso es lo bueno!!! jajajaja. Me alegro de  haberte motivado...no demores con el nuevo proyecto...la vida es corta!!! jua jua


----------



## carlosr

Fotos de mi ultimo amplificador Clase D con TDA7498e 100w + 100w con fuente de 36 voltios a 10 Amp, armado en una pequeña caja con acrílico, la fuente irá aparte en su respectivo gabinete en el piso. Luego subiré fotos de la fuente con su caja armada.


----------



## blanko001

carlosr dijo:


> Fotos de mi ultimo amplificador Clase D con TDA7498e 100w + 100w con fuente de 36 voltios a 10 Amp, armado en una pequeña caja con acrílico, la fuente irá aparte en su respectivo gabinete en el piso. Luego subiré fotos de la fuente con su caja armada.



Buen trabajo compa'; buena idea de usar la fuente en otro lado donde no haga estorbo.  Yo lo pensé en alguna ocasión, quería usar un estabilizador mas o menos "grandesito", rebobinar el trafo' y hacer ahí adentro la rectificación y demás. Y de paso aprovechaba la caja del mismo para que quedara estética la fuente. Cuando lo abrí, noté que el trafo' venía con las chapas soldadas como los de algunos equipos comerciales. Alguien lo necesitaba y lo vendí.
Disfruta ese ampli, saludos!


----------



## carlosr

Gracias por sus opiniones, buscaré alguna buena caja de estabilizador o como ultima opción la haría yo lo mas compacta posible.


----------



## Yairman

carlosr dijo:


> Fotos de mi ultimo amplificador Clase D con TDA7498e 100w + 100w con fuente de 36 voltios a 10 Amp, armado en una pequeña caja con acrílico, la fuente irá aparte en su respectivo gabinete en el piso. Luego subiré fotos de la fuente con su caja armada.



Paisano te quedo calidoso en mi humilde opinión yo optaría por construirle un Shield Cover o como se le suele llamar mas técnicamente "Transformer cover cattle" a ese transformador, lo colocaría encima de esa belleza


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, un pequeño amplificador en proceso, 
cálculo que para el 2020 más o menos estara terminado, ya que quiero montarle alguna que otra cosilla mas, el ventilador será controlado por un pequeño  circuito que regule la velocidad segun temperatura en el disipador, y alimentado por un pequeño transformador de 12v, un pequeño equalizador, no se si añadir un termostato de unos 70 grados en el disipador, montando un pequeño rele con una bobina de 220v que se encargue de la maniobra con unos led de 220v uno en verde para el encendido y otro rojo para en caso de que salte dicho termostato que me lo marque, o puede que ya sea demasiado, seguro  que a Quercus, Mnicolau, le es familiar algo de lo que se ve, Gracias


----------



## MemphisJr

Buenas a todos los usuarios del foro 

Les presento lo ultimo que que terminado (cabe aclarar que empiezo muchas cosas),es un sistema "2.1" por asi decirlo,hecho con diagramas,PCBS del foro y cosas reclicladas.

Bueno para el Subwoofer uso un Focal Sub P 30db de 12 pulgadas doble bobina de 4 ohms con nuna caja de 89 lts.

De satelites son 2 bocinas Sony + 2 Bocinas JBL 6X9 "Decade Edition" entre ambas logran una muy buena respuesta en todas las frecuencia (A falta de modo de conseguir unos drivers decentes).

Para la parte de los amplificadores he usado 2 clase AB con TIP35C por parte de "DIEGO GERMAN"  y para el subwoofer  un clase D, el llamado "Switchng Amp" de igual modo el PCB por parte de "DIEGO GERMAN" pero con IRF640,9540.

Por ultimo para la parte de los Crossovers he usado el preamplificador Rotel de "Mnicolau" y el "Linkwitz-Riley" 2.1 por parte de "Ezavalla o Dr.Zoidberg" con corte a los 100Hz y la fuente simetrica regulada de "Cejas99"

Adjunto un video del sistema funcionando.





Dudas ,aclaraciones o sujerencias son bienvenidas  , espero les guste y muchas gracias por la atención.
Saludos.


----------



## sergiocd62

Compañero MemphisJr, permitame felicitarlo por tan buena integración de circuitos, todo el conjunto se escucha sensacional, ademas ayuda mucho el tema musical que escojio para presentación.


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas.
Comentó un poco sobre el amplificador que estoy montando,  he utilizado dos etapas de 50w con transistores mosfet del compañero Quercus (muchas gracias), tres condensadores de 4700 uf por rama un puente de diodos de 25amp a 1000v, un transformador de 24-0-24 ac, un regulador de tonos con el tda 1524  del compañero Mnicolau (muchas gracias) y un ventilador alimentado por un pequeño transformador si no recuerdo mal de 9v ac y 310ma y un lm317 con su pcb ( gracias Mnicolau)  para controlar un poco la 
Velocidad, luego la duda que tengo, 
¿Es si puedo alimentar el regulador de tonos del mismo transformador que alimenta el ventilador, os es preferible alimentarlo del transformador que alimenta el ampli?
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## crazysound

Hola rulfo, tendrías que probar. Puede que le entre ruido al circuito.

Saludos..


----------



## Lucho LP

rulfo dijo:


> Muy buenas.
> Comentó un poco sobre el amplificador que estoy montando,  he utilizado dos etapas de 50w con transistores mosfet del compañero Quercus (muchas gracias), tres condensadores de 4700 uf por rama un puente de diodos de 25amp a 1000v, un transformador de 24-0-24 ac, un regulador de tonos con el tda 1524  del compañero Mnicolau (muchas gracias) y un ventilador alimentado por un pequeño transformador si no recuerdo mal de 9v ac y 310ma y un lm317 con su pcb ( gracias Mnicolau)  para controlar un poco la
> Velocidad, luego la duda que tengo,
> ¿Es si puedo alimentar el regulador de tonos del mismo transformador que alimenta el ventilador, os es preferible alimentarlo del transformador que alimenta el ampli?
> Gracias y Saludos.



Seguramente vas a obtener mejores resultados alimentando el control de tono con la misma fuente de alimentación de la etapa de potencia. Todo esto suponiendo que esa fuente está bien rectificada y filtrada.
Saludos!


----------



## rulfo

Gracias por sus respuestas, para alimentarlo con el transformador principal, como he comentado es de 24v ac unos 32v en dc, ¿Como sería lo recomendable bajar esa tensión a 12v para poder alimentar el control de tonos?,  podría coger la rama positiva y el tal central y con un 7824 bajarlo a 24v y después con un 7812 bajarlo a 12v ?
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## felixreal

Hola!!

Supongo que el control de tonos apenas consume unos mA, en ese caso, con una resistencia y un zener, es suficiente. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Exacto , solo con zener , resistencia limitadora y pequeño capacitor , aqui el cálculo : 

http://www.calculatoredge.com/electronics/zener.htm


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, si no he calculado mal, con una tension de entrada maxima de 32v y una minima de 32v y  queriendo tener una tension de 9v a la salida,y con un consumo de 250mA, o quizas habria que mirar exactamente el consumo del regulador de tonos, el resultado es:
un zener de 9v en 2.34w, y una R de 88.46 en 5.98w, ¿No seria mas sencillo de esta forma?
Muchas Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

rulfo dijo:


> Muy buenas.
> Comentó un poco sobre el amplificador que estoy montando,  he utilizado dos etapas de 50w con transistores mosfet del compañero Quercus (muchas gracias), tres condensadores de 4700 uf por rama un puente de diodos de 25amp a 1000v, un transformador de 24-0-24 ac, un regulador de tonos con el tda 1524  del compañero Mnicolau (muchas gracias) y un ventilador alimentado por un pequeño transformador si no recuerdo mal de 9v ac y 310ma y un lm317 con su pcb ( gracias Mnicolau)  para controlar un poco la
> Velocidad, luego la duda que tengo,
> ¿Es si puedo alimentar el regulador de tonos del mismo transformador que alimenta el ventilador, os es preferible alimentarlo del transformador que alimenta el ampli?
> Gracias y Saludos.


Hola a todos , como de constubre aca por esas latitudes (Foro) sienpre miro que la puebre puente rectificadora sigue sin un dicipador de calor   
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## felixreal

Hola!

Si el control de tonos está basado en un circuito integrado, puedes ver el consumo medio en la hoja de datos de éste. En cualquier caso, está muy por debajo de esos 250mA. De hecho, suelen ser unos pocos mA, del orden de 10 o 20. Por ejemplo, el TA7630P que es un control de tonos consume como máximo 25mA y de media 18mA. Los previos son amplificadores con ganancia en voltaje, no en intensidad. 

Te paso un dato estimativo con el programa de cálculo. 

Por supuesto que puedes hacer el regulador con un transistor, es mejor que con el zener sólo, y también con reguladores 78XX, es tu decisión. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

rulfo dijo:


> y con un consumo de *250mA*


 
Un control de tono   :loco:


Otra opción es que le hagas unas 10 o 15 espiras al transformador 

Saludos !


----------



## Daniel Lopes

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Un control de tono   :loco:
> 
> 
> Otra opción es que le hagas unas 10 o 15 espiras al transformador
> 
> Saludos !


Seguramente es un control de tono operando en clase "A"   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Bilbon

Hola! Terminé hoy el pré+crossover 3 vias+filtro subwoofer+controle remoto...Dejo unas fotos del nuevo compañero del tri-amp... Ahora los dos completan el sistema. Abrazo!


----------



## locodelafonola

Hola





Bilbon dijo:


> Hola! Terminé hoy el pré+crossover 3 vias+filtro subwoofer+controle remoto...Dejo unas fotos del nuevo compañero del tri-amp... Ahora los dos completan el sistema. Abrazo!


 Espectacular ., la proligidad y terminacion impecables​ Es la primera vez que veo en el foro ., placas con serigrafia de componentes ., de modo no convencional  (como las mias )​ ¿¿¿ que metodo usas para fabricarlas ???​


----------



## Bilbon

Gracias por las palabras *locodelafonola*! Todas mis "serigrafias" (placas, paneles traseros, frontales, etc) uso el mismo sistema, el más casero que existe, jejejeje. Papel auto-adhesivo (tipo etiqueta) y uso una impresora inyección de tinta para los que tienen color, y laser para los blancos y negros. Lo importante es usar un barniz en spray incolor y sin brillo, pasando unas 5 veces con un espacio de tiempo para que se vaya secando bien y no dar brillo. Tengo hecho algunos asi con 10 años y hasta hoy siguen bien, se puede hasta pasar un paño humedo para limpiar de vez en cuando.


----------



## sergiocd62

Increíble que sean hechos en casa Bilbon, haz ganado un admirador desde México.


----------



## Fuegomp3

Naaaahhhhh IM-PRE-SIO-NAN-TEEEE!

Que visualizas en el display del pre? lo que sea, esta posteado en el foro?

Felicitaciones man, ahora confirmo que soy un croto (desprolijo)


----------



## Bilbon

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> Naaaahhhhh IM-PRE-SIO-NAN-TEEEE!
> 
> Que visualizas en el display del pre? lo que sea, esta posteado en el foro?
> 
> Felicitaciones man, ahora confirmo que soy un croto (desprolijo)



Gracias por las palabras! En el display se visualiza las entradas de audio (AUX1, AUX2 y AUX3, que corresponden en mi sistema al CD, TUNER y PC), volumen, graves y agudos (en dB), loudness on/off y mute on/off. El pré es la única placa comercial, comprada en aliexpress.com, pues montajes digitales, con microprocesadores, programación PIC y no sé cuantas cosas más no entiendo nada...jua jua, todavia estoy en el mundo diy analógico...


----------



## Daniel Lopes

! Felicitaciones Don paisano mismo con mi limitada espansión cerebral tengo que admitir que la montagen estas por demasiadamente prolija para sener casera   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Bilbon

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ! Felicitaciones Don paisano mismo con mi limitada espansión cerebral tengo que admitir que la montagen estas por demasiadamente prolija para sener casera
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Gracias Daniel...obrigado!


----------



## locodelafonola

Hola 





Bilbon dijo:


> Gracias por las palabras *locodelafonola*! Todas mis "serigrafias" (placas, paneles traseros, frontales, etc) uso el mismo sistema, el más casero que existe, jejejeje. Papel auto-adhesivo (tipo etiqueta) y uso una impresora inyección de tinta para los que tienen color, y laser para los blancos y negros. Lo importante es usar un barniz en spray incolor y sin brillo, pasando unas 5 veces con un espacio de tiempo para que se vaya secando bien y no dar brillo. Tengo hecho algunos asi con 10 años y hasta hoy siguen bien, se puede hasta pasar un paño humedo para limpiar de vez en cuando.


!!!! grande "maestro" Bilbon ¡¡¡¡¡ ; bueno ., por empezar !!! yo NO tengo impresora (de ningun tipo) ¡¡¡¡    ​ La parte de cobre., la hago con el papel desechado de los vinilos (calcos., ploteados ., etc) y pasados por fotocopiadora​ La parte del lado de componentes ., me las pasan MUY ..... pero MUY.... amablemente ., por una impresora de "baner" ., hacen gigantografias de muy buena definicion sobre MDF​ Por eso se me ocurrio la idea ., pues si pasan MDF ., porque no !!!! baquelita ., CEM o fibra de vidrio​ El problema ., es ajustarlas ., en la pasada de la maquina ., pero ya le econtramos la vuelta​ Las ultimas que hice ., solo me salieron algunas ., desfasadas algunas decimas de mm ., con respecto a la otra cara de la placa​ Pronto pondre fotos de ellas ., para que veas mi "tecnica"​ Ahora tendrias que hacer un post explicando tu tecnica ., ya que queda ., muy pero .... muy bien​


----------



## Bilbon

Hola *locodelafonola*! El lado del cobre lo hago con impresión en toner (impresora laser) en hojas comunes de revistas (de esas más brillosas) y después por transferencia termica con la plancha. El lado de los componentes, tu técnica es más sofisticada que la mia...jejeje. Lo que yo hago es muy simple, apenas imprimo la imagen (uso el Fireworks para hacer la imagen) en un papel adhesivo, lo pego en la PCB y después le paso un barniz en spray para protección... Los paneles traseros (blanco y negro) también. El panel frontal del pré y del amplificador son de madera (MDF) forrados con un vinil adhesivo (tipo "contact") imitación de "acero cepillado". La serigrafia del panel frontal del pré fue simple tambien: ese vinilo adhesivo puede ser metido en la impresora a laser sin problemas, se imprime los caracteres que quieras, y después se pasa un barniz... Como ves, todo muy simple de ser hecho....


----------



## locodelafonola

Hola





Bilbon dijo:


> Hola *locodelafonola*! El lado del cobre lo hago con impresión en toner (impresora laser) en hojas comunes de revistas (de esas más brillosas) y después por transferencia termica con la plancha. El lado de los componentes, tu técnica es más sofisticada que la mia...jejeje. Lo que yo hago es muy simple, apenas imprimo la imagen (uso el Fireworks para hacer la imagen) en un papel adhesivo, lo pego en la PCB y después le paso un barniz en spray para protección... Los paneles traseros (blanco y negro) también. El panel frontal del pré y del amplificador son de madera (MDF) forrados con un vinil adhesivo (tipo "contact") imitación de "acero cepillado". La serigrafia del panel frontal del pré fue simple tambien: ese vinilo adhesivo puede ser metido en la impresora a laser sin problemas, se imprime los caracteres que quieras, y después se pasa un barniz... Como ves, todo muy simple de ser hecho....


Bueno ., mi tecnica "NO ES MAS SOFISTICADA" que la tuya ., al contrario perfeccionaste porque tenes elementos​ Parte importante la impresora (fundamental) asi se logra mejor resultado​ Proba la tecnica del papel desechado del vinilo (vinil)., para fabricar los impresos​ Hay un tipo de esos vinil adesivos ., que la parte "tracera" o que se desecha .,  tienen base papel​ No es que se use esa cara ., sino que al no ser plastificado ., no patina en la impresora​ Se imprime del lado donde va el adesivo ., trata de poner la impresora con mucho "toner" ., y configurado para definicion de imagen​ Aca te subo imagenes de mi proceso ., placa terminada (detalle de los numeros y pad de agujero soporte) ., luego marca del papel que uso (se nota a tras-luz .,  su imprecion de la otra cara) ., sigue varias impresas y definicion (0.60 mm ancho de pista) ., como queda la hoja despues del "planchado" ., sigue el resto de toner no transferido ., (no afecto ., no era parte de la placa) ., sigue el original al que se copio​ La plancha a temperatura media ., no muy caliente ., hay que espera un poco a que se enfrie la placa ., pero igual el papel no se pega jejejejejejeejejeje​


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, pues ya lo tengo terminado y funcionando, ¡¡espectacular!!, les comento que he conectado la toma tierra de la casa al mismo chasis, lo que no tengo claro es como conectarle la masa del amplificador, si hacerlo directamente a la misma coneccion de la tierra o hacerlo a través de una resistencia de pequeño valor, ¿como me recomiendan?
Gracias y saludos


----------



## Goomba

rulfo dijo:


> lo que no tengo claro es como conectarle la masa del amplificador, si hacerlo directamente a la misma coneccion de la tierra o hacerlo a través de una resistencia de pequeño valor, ¿como me recomiendan?



Yo en un hilo de Fogonazo leí que lo más recomendable era probar las dos opciones y dejarlo como mejor resultado te de.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, despues de volver a darle un repaso a los post relacionados con el tema del ruido, es asi, se recomienda unir la masa al chasis con un con una resistencia de pequeño valor (10-22r)
incluso unirla con un pequeño conmutador para selecionar la union con o sin resistencia como mas nos convenga, y ya me he dado cuenta que con el tema de la union en estrella parece ser que no la he realizado de la forma correcta, ya que dicha union la he realizado mandando todas las masas a la misma fuente de alimentacion donde se encuentran los condensadores y la union del tap central del transformador, y parece ser que la forma correcta fuera sido sacar un cable gordo de la misma fuente y llevarla al chasis, a un mismo punto y realizar hay todas las uniones, para el proximo sera..
Gracias y Saludos.

Después de haber estado probando la Unión de masa a tierra, 
Al final la he realizado con dos resistencias de 10r en paralelo, ya que es como se percibe menos ruido, sigo teniendo un pequeño uummnn, seguiree leyendo y probando...


----------



## blanko001

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, despues de volver a darle un repaso a los post relacionados con el tema del ruido, es asi, se recomienda unir la masa al chasis con un con una resistencia de pequeño valor (10-22r)
> incluso unirla con un pequeño conmutador para selecionar la union con o sin resistencia como mas nos convenga, y ya me he dado cuenta que con el tema de la union en estrella parece ser que no la he realizado de la forma correcta, ya que dicha union la he realizado mandando todas las masas a la misma fuente de alimentacion donde se encuentran los condensadores y la union del tap central del transformador, y parece ser que la forma correcta fuera sido sacar un cable gordo de la misma fuente y llevarla al chasis, a un mismo punto y realizar hay todas las uniones, para el proximo sera..
> Gracias y Saludos.
> 
> Después de haber estado probando la Unión de masa a tierra,
> Al final la he realizado con dos resistencias de 10r en paralelo, ya que es como se percibe menos ruido, sigo teniendo un pequeño uummnn, seguiree leyendo y probando...



"Benditos" ruidos de la (término NECESARIAMENTE vulgar). Ando loco con un amplificador pero a fuente SMPS. No obstante por experiencia me pasó en otro amplificador de fuente convencional donde usé un transformador para potencia y otro pequeño para previo y selector de entradas. Se solucionó al eliminar esa fuente (del tranformador pequeño)y alimentar esas tarjetas con zener a la antigua usanza.

Saludos!


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, el pequeño transformador que se ve es para alimentar el ventilador, y el control de tonos lo alimentó desde el transformador principal lo he realizado así por mejor.
Gracias y saludos

Después de haber lo tenido ayer un buen rato funcionando llego hoy a casa pensando voy a poner mi nuevo amplificador, le quito  la bombilla en serie y conectó directamente a la red y en cuestión de unos minutos fusibles quemados y los Mosfet de una etapa en corto, me entró un no se que por lo cuerpo, pero que pasó!!!


----------



## Ratmayor

Bilbon dijo:


> Hola! Terminé hoy el pré+crossover 3 vias+filtro subwoofer+controle remoto...Dejo unas fotos del nuevo compañero del tri-amp... Ahora los dos completan el sistema. Abrazo!


Quedó tan hermoso que creo que te odio  Felicidades...

En fin, dejaré esto por aquí y me retiraré lentamente...





​


----------



## bacte

Aqui les dejo el ampli que me regalaron falto de componentes y en una caja de zapatos y que gracias a vuestros consejos consegui hacerlo tronar.
El gabinete es parte el suyo (parte trasera e inferior)en la que le he colocado las entradas de señal y salida de altavoces aprovechando su propia serigrafia ,el frontal y la tapa superior-laterales las he echo yo
Me queda rotularlo,pero lo hare cuando acabe un previo que estoy haciendo y que ya les enseñare.
Espero que les guste


----------



## Bilbon

Hola amigos! Como nunca nos quedamos quietos cuando nos gusta el DIY... recientemente terminé un "cambiazo" del visual de los paneles frontales del pré-crossover y del ampli. Les dejos unas fotos. Todavia falta la iluminación de los VUs. El display del pré no muestra nada porque la placa está desconectada...probando unos capacitores mejores. No sé ustedes, pero a mi "no guta" componentes SMD...jejejeje. Estoy dibujando una nueva PCB para el pré con capacitores de film de poliéster, que son grandecitos.... Haciendo pruebas, vi que el display me hecha un bajo, pero audible, ruido de fondo...probando con un transformador separado para él, el ruido desapareció. Entonces una nueva fuente vá a ser incluida en el pré. Todo eso es provisório, no se sabe hasta cuando, porque depende de la buena voluntad del amigo Dr. Zoidberg terminar este maravilloso proyecto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-stereo-hifi-diseno-construccion-114548/  (vamos loco! termine eso! jajajaja). Los cortes del crossover van a cambiar, pues estoy estudiando cambiar los tweeters domo de seda por unos ribbons. Abrazo!


----------



## bacte

Odiosamente magnifico
SI LA ENVIDIA ME CORROE!!!!!!
Bueno en serio. un trabajo perfecto ,muy bonito si señor


----------



## cmontoya

Ratmayor dijo:


> Quedó tan hermoso que creo que te odio  Felicidades...
> 
> En fin, dejaré esto por aquí y me retiraré lentamente...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 158415
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 158416
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 158417​



Compañero donde puedo encontra el esquema y PCB de ese amplificador class D?


----------



## Ratmayor

cmontoya dijo:


> Compañero donde puedo encontra el esquema y PCB de ese amplificador class D?


Aún no está disponible, le faltan algunas pruebas y mis finanzas no están para esas cosas


----------



## cmontoya

Hola amigos
En el mundo de la chatarra uno encuentra STK originales y prácticamente gratis  ya que los destruyen.
Ya llevo tiempo rescatando a cualquier STK que alcance a salvar del martillo y alicates
Cuando recupere mi primer STK decidí armarle la PCB, pues lo hice y me sorprendió mucho su calidad de sonido y la potencia que tiene 80w+80w (STK4221) ideal para mi casa y con bocinas de 15 pulgadas suena genial y me acuerdo que lo recupere de un equipo AIWA y i va a la destrucción.
En la foto que salen unos pocos STK he probado 2 y están buenos los otros STK que tengo como el STK 142-150 lo tengo completo con toda la tarjeta del equipo y funciona alas maravilla todo los STK cortesía de la chatarra en mi vida he comprado uno nuevo ya que salen chimbos en mi pais
Saludos


----------



## Bilbon

Hola! Les dejo unas fotos de las nuevas placas del pré. Ahora tiene un pequeño y simple buffer discreto con ganancia 4 (ajustable) en una plaquita separada y con conector de encaje, para poder probar otros buffers en el futuro...No pude quedarme totalmente libre de componentes SMD, pués la mi* del PT2313 sólo hay así...jeje. La soldadura fue estresante, la punta del soldador era media gruesa, pero bueno, no quedó un lujo pero por lo menos sin cortos... Los transformadores (ahora son 2, uno exclusivamente para el display) tienen un "super blindaje electromagnético" hecho con una caja de leche tetrapark...juajua. Como es totalmente forrada con aluminio por adentro, pienso que debe funcionar. Lo que hay que hacer es lijar con una lija bien fina para sacar tipo un aislamiento que tiene por arriba del aluminio y asi hacer contacto electrico con el gabinete allí donde van los tornillos con tuerca... También el tierra analógico quedó separado del tierra digital. Bueno, la parte electrónica funcionó normal, display ok. Ahora tengo que hacer las pruebas de audición... Abrazo!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Bilbon for President ¡¡¡¡¡¡ Bueno mejor que no porque en Brasil suelen ir a la cárcel .......;-)
Fantástico trabajo, enhorabuena.


----------



## Bilbon

Presidente solamente si fuese de una escola do samba entreverado con las mulatas....juajuajua!!!!


----------



## AlbertoElGrande

Bilbon ¿el interruptor-pulsador de encendido a qué tensión trabaja?


----------



## Bilbon

AlbertoElGrande dijo:


> Bilbon ¿el interruptor-pulsador de encendido a qué tensión trabaja?



110V...y el led del mismo a 12V...


----------



## AlbertoElGrande

En mi caso tendría que ser a 230V.
¿Puedes poner el modelo y fabricante?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo compre este en aliexpress:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1191793/


----------



## Bilbon

AlbertoElGrande dijo:


> En mi caso tendría que ser a 230V.
> ¿Puedes poner el modelo y fabricante?



Lo compré en Mercado Libre de Brasil ya hace tiempo, tendria que buscar de nuevo las informaciones. Pero es identico a ese que Dr. Zoidberg muestra...


----------



## AlbertoElGrande

Gracias Bilbon. Lo he localizado en Aliexpress. En unos días lo comprare, y algún componente más.
Gracias a Dr. Zoidberg también. No conocía este hilo.


----------



## aadf

Hola,

Este es el ultimo ampli que hice para unas columnas de 3 vias, amplificacion para cada componente.

Etapas de potencia: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/threads/amplificador-50w-mosfet.58018/
Divisor (420hz-3400Hz): https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/threads/crossover-ó-divisor-de-3-vias.7731/
Control tonos: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...arios-con-ic-aplicado-la3600-y-lm1036.134269/
Protector de parlantes: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/threads/protector-de-parlantes-pcb-sep-otro-más.76435/

Lleva un trafo que hice yo de 35+35 5A para las etapas de potencia con ese banco de capacitores que se ve ahi (4x4700 por rama). El otro trafo es de 15+15 1A para el resto de la electronica.

Saludos,
Andres.


----------



## PASSTRAN

Hola a todos este es un pequeño amplificador de clase AB de 15 w y fuente simple que  acabo de construir y funciona  excelente


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

PASSTRAN por favor ¿Puedes publicar el circuito ? Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## PASSTRAN

Claro amigo el diagrama es este saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> PASSTRAN por favor ¿Puedes publicar el circuito ? Gracias y un saludo.


Y también publicá el PCB!!!!


----------



## PASSTRAN

Es que no tengo la PCB y no se hacerla amigo  yo armo los amplificadores con los componentes  al aire porque donde vivo no ce consigue ninguna clase de PCB perdón por eso


----------



## pandacba

Lo que podes hacer, es conseguir una lámina plástica dibuja como iria tu esquema y hace perforaciones para los terminales, por debajo las misma patitas te pueden servir para unir a otro punto, y donde no pones un cablecito armado.
Entonces te quedara como un tablerito


----------



## PASSTRAN

No se me había ocurrido amigo ya tengo varios amplificadores armados así al aire  incluso el de 50w mosfet que esta publicado aquí en el foro  y uno con un stk403_120 pero lo pasare a una lamina plástica así como me dices amigo muchísimas gracias amigo es una excelente idea


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Gracias PASSTRAN por la información; el efecto que pretendo es didáctico, es un circuito sencillo, sin ajustes y que funciona bien....... candidato ideal para fomentar éste hobbye entre los miembros del Foro.
Iniciarse con supercircuitos FIFI con megafuentes, supercomponentes extraños y caros, o esquemas altamente técnicos y que requieran precisos ajustes, desmotivan a los principiantes y alejan ésta preciosa afición del público.
Sin entrar en análisis profundos del circuito, poniendo unos finales 2N3055, el excitador TIP de los tres que sugieres y creo que poniendo el diodo en contacto térmico con el disipador de los finales, así como subiendo el condensador de salida a 4700 microfaradios, se puede hacer un buen "pepino" de amplificadorcito capaz de atacar altavoces de 4 ohmnios con una buena respuesta en todo el ancho de banda (especialmente graves ).
Reitero mi agradecimiento y un saludo.


----------



## PASSTRAN

tengo uno mas sencillo pero es de 5w amigo


----------



## lavtaro

Hola, este es un kit TDA 2030A de 14w , que compré y armé, usé unos disipadores de fuente de poder, saludos.


----------



## PASSTRAN

Ese es un excelente amplificador amigo 
Yo tengo este que hice con un tda2006 que recicle de un televisor tiene muy buena potencia y calidad de sonido


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

pandacba dijo:


> Lo que podes hacer, es conseguir una lámina plástica dibuja como iria tu esquema y hace perforaciones para los terminales, por debajo las misma patitas te pueden servir para unir a otro punto, y donde no pones un cablecito armado.
> Entonces te quedara como un tablerito


Que grandiosa idea amigo


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, este es el clase A de Tecnicdeso con la pcb de Lucho, gracias, le falta ponerlo en marcha y algo de serigrafia no le vendría mal, debajo del disipador hay boquetes y la idea es que los ventiladores aspiren el aire del interior y pase a través del disipador. 
Saludos


----------



## tremex

enoht dijo:


> hola amigo craysound, perdonad la tardansa aqui subo imagenes del ces 741 muy buen aplificador.gracias al amigo forero que lo subio.


hola amigo me puedes pasar el circuito de ese amplificador porfaa


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola *Alex.
TE FELICITO *por la prolijidad con que realizas tus proyectos, más aún siendo
este muy complejo.
Evidentemente eres un buen técnico y lo que haces, lo realizas con pasión.
Dios te Bendiga.
Gracias por mostrarlo.
Roberto.


----------



## snipero

Me di el gusto de hacerme un amplificador con LM3886 y me encantó la calidad del sonido suena mucho mejor que un tda7294.


----------



## moonwalker

Hace dos años construí este amplificador para un cliente que necesitaba un sonido de pequeña potencia para su restaurante. El amplificador basado en el diagrama del CES741 funcionando con reproductor de USB BLUETOOTH y FM.


----------



## josee

20181222-110814

Hola, por fin he terminado mi mini proyecto después de tanto tiempo, el motivo de la tardanza en acabar el amplificador de auriculares es por el tiempo de espera de los materiales. Os cuento como lo hice todo..... la placa impresa es de un mando a distancia de un dvd que ya paso a mejor vida, saque todos los componentes y lije la placa quitando las pistas y dejándola totalmente limpia.

Los agujeros los hice con un taladro normal y un clavito pequeño, un faenon tremendo pero bueno.....
los componentes la mayoría de ellos los saque de un amplificador que tengo por aquí, y el resto de componentes los compre en ebay etc. No he subido una foto de la parte baja donde esta todo el cableado y el alambre de cobre que utilice para las tierras porque da pena verlo .

He utilizado dos potenciometros de 10k cada uno, conectando un canal y masas en cada uno de ellos, como lo voy a usar en sobremesa y le conecto un cable largo hasta los auriculares con un potenciómetro de 10k igual que los que veis en la foto, para controlar el volumen a una buena distancia. He estado investigando un poco pero no me queda claro si este tda2822M es genuino o trucho como decis por aqui .

Y para finalizar...... el coste del proyecto evitando componentes como el puente de diodos, potenciómetro de 20k y aprovechando componentes que tengo por aqui a sido de 5,70€ (euros). Lo estoy alimentando con un pequeño trafo de 12v y 300mA DC, aunque puede funcionar con 5v perfectamente.

Este proyecto me a costado mucha mano de obra por ahorrarme un monto de componentes etc..... El resultado funciona de maravilla y a la primera, sin ruidos ni nada raro, dar las gracias a todos los usuarios de este foro por la ayuda prestada y por aconsejarme con este proyecto, también dar las gracias a la web Construya un Amplificador de Audífonos con TDA2822 por el diagrama.

Gracias, un saludo y hasta próximos proyectos.


----------



## osk_rin

Buenas.

Ya hace tiempo que he  publicado proyectos a medias por acá y que nunca termine  pero bueno esta vez prometo será diferente  y les muestro un gran avance del proyecto que tengo en proceso.

Se trata de un amplificador Tipo comercial para un par de bafles que tengo por ahí en casa, El proyecto surgió de la necesidad de hacer un equipo de audio para estas fiestas decembrinas y no exponer a maltratos el equipo "Hi-Fi" que uso a diario y que es mi favorito.

El proyecto esta compuesto por un amplificador de 60+60w de la Firma Rat Net: 
http://ratmayor1.wixsite.com/es-la/single-post/2015/07/10/Amplificador-HiFi-60W-Estéreo
Un Preamplificador con control de tonos que esta por acá:
Amplificador y Pre HiFi Rotel + PCB
Un preamplificador para micrófono que esta por acá:
Preamplificador de Micrófono con EQ de 2 bandas

Una fuente lineal PCB cortesía del compa "experimentador" y muchas horas de trabajo y paciencia.... El diseño de las serigrafías las realizo un servidor.

Como es costumbre en mis proyectos al menos un 50% de los materiales usados son de re-uso obtenidos de placas que tengo para reciclaje 

Sin más les dejo unas cuantas fotos del proyecto, ya está casi al 80% de avance, no pude tenerlo para la noche del 24 pero si estará listo para la noche del 31  Espero les guste:


----------



## Lolo71

Muy buen trabajo el tuyo osk_rin, yo también quiero hacer un amp del compañero Rat, el minirat.
Pero no hallo en mi localidad los tip necesarios. espero que esté sonando el tuyo para fin de año.
Felicitaciones que el año que viene logres todo lo que necesites y quieras.


----------



## osk_rin

Lolo71 dijo:


> Muy buen trabajo el tuyo osk_rin, yo también quiero hacer un amp del compañero Rat, el minirat.
> Pero no hallo en mi localidad los tip necesarios. espero que esté sonando el tuyo para fin de año.
> Felicitaciones que el año que viene logres todo lo que necesites y quieras.



Gracias Lolo.
Ya casi está listo hoy termine de conectar todos los cables como se debe ya solo me falta meterlo o acomodarlo en el bafle correspondiente, apenas lo termine les comparto fotos.

El amplificador mini rat funciona muy bien para lo simple que es, si no encuentras los Darlington señalados pregunta en la tienda de tu localidad cuáles son las series de TIP que manejan, regresa a tu casa y ponte a comparar los datasheet quizá haya unos que te sirvan 

En este mismo hilo publique unas fotos del minirat cuando los armé aún lo traigo por ahí rodando .

Saludos.


----------



## moonwalker

Buenos días colegas. Hace un tiempo atras el sistema de amplificación de un parlante activo quedó inoperante puesto que el integrado de audio del aparato no era de acceso comercial. Inventando, elegí de mi stock un integrado muy conocido el TDA7294 al que le realicé un PCB con su respectiva fuente. El amplificador salió a la primera y lo adapté al bafle y quedó de 10 con mucha más potencia (es un integrado con buena entrega de potencia).


----------



## moonwalker

Hace un año que hice un tema aquí en el foro respecto a este amplificador, basado en la línea RMX de QSC. Luego de un año de servicio lo tengo en mi lab para algunos mantenimientos. El sonido es genial sólo que me hacen falta parlantes de mayor envergadura para no dejarlo salir de mi casa por algunos días . Dios les bendiga muchachos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Por favor, he buscado el mini rat que mencionáis por el foro y no lo he encontrado usando el buscador.... Tengo curiosidad en ver el mencionado circuito, es por ello que ruego que alguien publique el link o el circuito mini rat por favor.
Otra cuestión, desconozco si es por el SW (navegador, etc...) o bien porque estoy en España (routers y servidores de internet ) pero el caso es que la web de Ratmayor, su web y blog, sólo se ve parcialmente en España, no permite visualizar TODO el contenido de la misma, tan sólo los circuitos de la página principal......
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## snipero

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Por favor, he buscado el mini rat que mencionáis por el foro y no lo he encontrado usando el buscador.... Tengo curiosidad en ver el mencionado circuito, es por ello que ruego que alguien publique el link o el circuito mini rat por favor.
> Otra cuestión, desconozco si es por el SW (navegador, etc...) o bien porque estoy en España (routers y servidores de internet ) pero el caso es que la web de Ratmayor, su web y blog, sólo se ve parcialmente en España, no permite visualizar TODO el contenido de la misma, tan sólo los circuitos de la página principal......
> Gracias y un saludo.



Aquí está la página de ratmayor ahí están todos sus proyectos 
http://ratmayor1.wixsite.com/es-la


----------



## pandacba

Acaba de decir que en España no puede ver toda la web de Ratmayor, de nada le sirve que le des el link, ya lo tiene, lo que le sirve es un link al esquema  o que alguien lo suba


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Como comenta Panda NO SE VE, por favor el link concreto del mini rat o cuélguese por aquí por favor.
Gracias y un saludo.
EXACTO.... Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

A ver si este link directo sirve 

http://ratmayor1.wixsite.com/es-la/single-post/2015/06/08/Amplificador-miniatura-de-40W


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Gracias maestro Fogo, ahora sí.
Feliz Año a todos y un abrazo.


----------



## moonwalker

Hace algunos años cloné de un sistema Chino este amplificador al que le obtuve el diagrama y luego hice un PCB el cual muestro en las fotos. Es muy parecido al spain sp1500 con gran documentación en el foro. Lo deje trabajando con +/-70V y el.sonido es muy bueno.


----------



## tremex

Hola moonwalker, me puedes pasar el circuito de ese amplificador por favor ?


----------



## moonwalker

Tremex este es el diagrama.


----------



## moonwalker

Amplificador Sencillo con salida Darlington

Hace mucho tiempo estuve reparando un equipo de sonido pequeño marca Aiwa el cual presentaba una falla grave en la etapa de amplificación de audio. Buscando el diagrama de dicho aparato para encarar esa jungla SMD, analicé el circuito amplificador el cual me pareció más sencillo de lo que parecía en la realidad y copiándolo en mi cuaderno de apuntes,  lo guardé para una futura referencia. Luego de transcurrir largo tiempo, y con algo de tiempo disponible para realizar algunos circuitos, encontré en mi estantería dos pares de transistores darlington FP1016 y FN1016  los cuales me motivaron a construir un amplificador que llevara tales tipos de transistores. Recordando el diagrama del amplificador  Aiwa que había copiado, decidí buscar un puñado pequeño de componentes de fácil consecución entre mis checheres  los cuales indicaba
el plano.  Los transistores del diferencial y espejo de corriente indicados por el diagrama no son comerciales por estos lares pero son fácilmente reemplazados por los muy conocidos A733 y C945 los cuales los tengo como arroz en tarjetas de circuitos. Con la obtención de las resistencias y unos condensadores, ya sólo restaba construir el PCB para obtener el circuito el cual al terminarlo y montar todo, hice las pruebas con una fuente de +/-35V y los resultados fueron geniales. Pese a lo sencillo que es el circuito, el sonido es muy bueno pudiéndose usar hasta con voltajes de +/-18V y darlington más pequeños  como los D2478 y B1616.
Aconsejo su uso para 8 ohmios. Si se quisiera usar otro parlante se emplearía otro amplificador idéntico (estéreo). Los FN1016 y FP1016 por ser encapsulados totalmente en plástico aconsejo pasta térmica para una mejor disipación de calor.


----------



## pandacba

El esquema tiene un error, el extremo de la R de 4k7 debe ir al +B de la fuente no donde van los 15V, ya que eso es para el par diferencial


----------



## DOSMETROS

Vi raro ese bootstrap y la resistencia de colector del FP1016


----------



## moonwalker

Hola pandacba y Dosmetros, sí parece una incongruencia la conexión de la R de 4.7K del bootstrap pero tal cual se conecta es de allí mismo, de la fuente +VCC para el par diferencial y no de la fuente +B (+VP) asi lo establece Aiwa. Pero es muy posible que asi como lo sugieren ustedes, la conexion del bootstrap quede mejor. Revisé el diagrama original de Aiwa y así establece la conexión, la r de 4.7K al voltaje diferencial.


----------



## DOSMETROS

La resistencia de colector del FP1016 , no iría en el emisor ?  ?


----------



## moonwalker

Es otra cosa 2M que el diagrama de Aiwa tal cual estipula. La resistencia de 0.22 va de colector a -VCC. Les adjunto el diagrama Aiwa original.
Fijense la R de 4.7K del bootstrap se conecta a la tension +VCC (12Voltios regulados) que es la misma donde se conecta el par diferencial. Tambien la resistencia va conectada de colector a -VP (-vcc) de allí de ese punto sacan el circuito Overload o sobrecorriente.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , digamos que lo ideal es en Emisor , ahora cómo ahí lo utilizan para activar una protección . . .  se ahorraron una resistencia poniéndola en Colector  Yo la pasaría a Emisor.


----------



## moonwalker

Hace algunos días reparé un pequeño minicomponente reemplanzando su etapa de amplificación por este circuito de etapa darlington Aiwa, con voltajes de +/-18V y quedó de 10. Con voltajes bajos puede desempeñarse muy bien. Sí, 2M, sería mejor colocar la r de emisor en vez de colector.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Tengo mis dudas de que se pueda pasar "alegremente" la resistencia de potencia al emisor...… Además de que como comenta Horacio , en el circuito original , la caída de tensión sobre ella sirve para activar una protección que vosotros no habéis implementado,  un transistor, sea darlintong o no,  conduce según la tensión que recibe entre la base y su emisor..... si intercalamos entre dicha base/emisor una resistencia, estamos variando su excitación por la caída de tensión que hay en la misma, por lo que podemos alterar su punto de conducción y por ello la simetría de la semionda negativa; eso en lo atinente a la componente alterna, el audio.
En cuanto a su polarización, componente continua, observar que entre las bases de los darlintongs hay una batería de tres diodos para regular el bias y punto de funcionamiento, si intercalamos la meritada resistencia, estamos variando su punto de trabajo.
En fin, creo que no se debería cambiar tan alegremente esa resistencia sin corroborar con cálculos que no va afectar a su funcionamiento y estabilidad.
Un abrazo.


----------



## papu

Hola a todos! espero q les guste!


----------



## Fogonazo

papu dijo:


> Hola a todos! espero q les guste!



¿ Cascara vieja con relleno nuevo ?  
O el gabinete también es nuevo ?


----------



## papu

cascara vieja!!! era una vieja lectora!


----------



## Fogonazo

papu dijo:


> cascara vieja!!! era una vieja lectora!


----------



## xidomen

Este es un amplificador 2.1 que estoy armando, se trata de amplificadores clase D de ejtagle, el sub lo uso a 4ohm, y los medios a 6 ohm para tener una poca de diferencia de potencia del sub, cuenta con protector de parlantes, retardo de encendido y apagado de ausencia de CA. Tiene el pre rotel de mariano, un crossover 2.1 de ezavalla, de entrada tiene un modulo bluetooth y memorias. Todo alimentado con una SMPS de mariano con ligeras modificaciones. Aun faltan modificaciones como las perillas de tonos y volumen, el switch de encendido (un made in china)pero primero tengo que solucionar un gran problema de "lluvia" al conectar la salida del crossover al amplificador, antes lo habia hecho funcionar sin problemas pero se quemo la fuente, la repare y de alli empesaron los ruidos. Solo estoy probando un amplificador para descartar batidos de frecuencias, no he dado con el problema. Si alguien le paso, diganme como lo solucionaron gracias.


----------



## moonwalker

Amplificador NP-DJ
Hace algunos días atrás un cliente trajo a mi taller un amplificador chino multifunción con diversas fallas. Analizando el circuito amplificador el cual Me pareció sencillo, quise seguir las pistas de componentes y le realicé el plano electrónico. Consiguiendo las resistencias, condensadores y transistores, construí un PCB compacto para la elaboración del circuito y luego de conectarle una fuente de +/-50V, el amplificador salió a la primera con un buen sonido y potente.
No hay trimpot para ajustar el bias pero sí es recomedable dejar el transistor S9014 (Vbe multiplier) adherido al disipador de los trasistores de salida. Tuve que realizar un pequeño ajuste para bajar lo más posible la tensión offset ya que tenía 122mV en la salida del amplificador y variando ligeramente los valores óhmicos las R de emisor del par diferencial pude obtener 25mV lo cual dejé allí. Dejo fotos y el esquema del amplificador. El PCB lo hice a mano por tanto no les puedo adjuntar algún diseño de PCB.


----------



## moonwalker

Este fue otro amplificador que construí hace un poco más de cuatro años y que posteé aquí en el foro basado en la QSC de la serie ONE modelo 1700. Todavía un amplificador en funcionamiento 100% fiable y rudo.


----------



## NUBELUNGO

Comparto mi ultima tarea, la tarjeta conocido como la espectrum esta a un 90%, cuando la finalice subo fotos.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Mi aporte: Amplificador STA540, Directo del Datasheet... Con disipador de Procesador Pentium III (530MHz) Con componentes de desuso de Tarjetas madre... Lo arme para poder probar bocinas (potencia) para probar preamplificadores y tarjetas de sonido de PC.

La configuración que tiene es de 2.1 canales: Canales Izquierdo, Derecho y Centro (Woofer) que por el momento no tienen filtro, sólo son entradas sin ecualizar. Pensaba ponerle un TL084 para poder ponerle una red de ecualización con filtros pasivos...

El disipador fue todo un problema, costó perforarlo, no tenía barreno, unos amigos me ayudaron a perforarlo...

El problema: La placa perforada... Los pines como costó adaptarlos, el IC y el encapsulado no es apto para este tipo de placas, tuve que dolblarlas todas para poder adaptarlas.

Las pistas las hice con estaño y alambritos de cable de red UTP Cat5, Paciencia y paciencia, en al menos 3 horas logré levantarlo. Le puse un regulador de 12 voltios LM7812 para el ventilador, conseguí de la misma PC en desuso, la fuente de poder, con los 12 voltios y 8 amperios que la fuente entrega. Me fuí al extremo: le puse un transformador de 15 voltios a 3 amperios de un amplificador multimedia viejo y quemado, que filtrado me dio 18 y le conseguí capacitor de 4700 uF para compensar las bajas frecuencias de las bocinas. Suena Bárbaro y claro que calienta.

No es profesional como los de ustedes, pero se ve decente y no tiene problemas de zumbidos o interferencias... a pesar de no tener blindaje en los componentes. En las borneras le coloco el cable de Audio de plug de 3.5 estéreo y funciona muy bien.

Las bocinas que le puse son de un equipo de sonido, Panasonic SA-AK500 quemado... y con la fuente de poder de 18 Voltios, me suena bien.

Este es mi primer aporte tipo bricolaje y escucho sus críticas y sus sugerencias porque serán bien recibidas ....







*Lado componentes:*



*Lado Pistas*

**


*Datasheet:*


----------



## heidyvanesa19

*Olvidé el diagrama y ya no puedo editar el post, está en la página 9*
Le puse capacitores de 1uF a las entradas porque no obtuve de 220nF

*Aquí lo tienen:*


----------



## moonwalker

Excelente Heidy buen trabajo. Por allí Monté uno con tda7294 algo similar. Pronto adjuntare si Dios me lo permite uno basado en el P3A de Rod Elliot.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Se puede Alimentar este amplificador con 35 Voltios?



moonwalker dijo:


> Amplificador NP-DJ
> Hace algunos días atrás un cliente trajo a mi taller un amplificador chino multifunción con diversas fallas. Analizando el circuito amplificador el cual Me pareció sencillo, quise seguir las pistas de componentes y le realicé el plano electrónico. Consiguiendo las resistencias, condensadores y transistores, construí un PCB compacto para la elaboración del circuito y luego de conectarle una fuente de +/-50V, el amplificador salió a la primera con un buen sonido y potente.
> 
> No hay trimpot para ajustar el bias pero sí es recomendable dejar el transistor S9014 (Vbe multiplier) adherido al disipador de los trasistores de salida. Tuve que realizar un pequeño ajuste para bajar lo más posible la tensión offset ya que tenía 122mV en la salida del amplificador y variando ligeramente los valores óhmicos las R de emisor del par diferencial pude obtener 25mV lo cual dejé allí. Dejo fotos y el esquema del amplificador. El PCB lo hice a mano por tanto no les puedo adjuntar algún diseño de PCB.


----------



## moonwalker

Hola Heidy. Claro que si, debe funcionar bien. El amplificador es versátil en su rango de alimentación.


----------



## juliangp

Un domingo aburrido como el de ayer, me puse a diseñar un amplificador básico para armar en Protoboard, obteniendo resultados divertidos.

Etapa de diseño y simulación:



Tener en cuenta que simule con los componentes que tenía a mano. Y ahora en proto:



La correspondiente prueba:






Saludos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Por favor publica las características obtenidas. Gran trabajo.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

O por lo menos el archivo de proteus... para análisis


----------



## DOSMETROS

La imagen pertenece a Multisim . . .


----------



## juliangp

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Por favor publica las características obtenidas. Gran trabajo.





heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> O por lo menos el archivo de proteus... para análisis



Gracias! no he realizado mediciones. La unica prueba fue conectar un bafle y colocar sonido en la entrada luego del ajuste de bias. Pero como está indicado: 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> La imagen pertenece a Multisim . . .



Adjunto el archivo para Multisim 14 . Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me da error de extracción del archivo comprimido


----------



## juliangp

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me da error de extracción del archivo comprimido


Es porque comprimí con 7-zip y las opciones modificadas , lo que hace que en el explorador de windows tire error . Ahí lo subo de nuevo, comprimido con el explorador.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Perfecto , anda *muy* lindo !


----------



## moonwalker

P3A amplifier Elliott

Fue uno de los proyectos de Audio que siempre quise realizar luego de indagar en la página de uno de los más destacados ingenieros: Rod Elliott cuya página ESP contiene un gran material respecto a numerosos circuitos y proyectos con excelente y certificada calidad. Recuperando varios componentes de mi stock de reciclaje como resistencias y  condensadores más la consecución  de transistores originales para el par diferencial gracias a la ayuda de mi amiga Stephie B, construí un PCB compacto para llevar a cabo este afamado amplificador P3A el cual rindió frutos luego de escucharlo durante la reproducción musical. Si bien el  amplificador está basado totalmente en dicho modelo de Rod Elliott, hay una ligera diferencia  ya que agregué un espejo de corriente para los colectores del par diferencial en vez de las resistencias comunes. A ésto se adiciona la gran linealidad que se  consigue en el amplificador por medio del par Sziklai que se emplea en la etapa de salida.  Coloqué una fuente de +/-40V en 6A encontrando una tensión offset de 10mVDC. Se debe hacer un buen ajuste de la corriente de reposo (Bias) por medio del  trimpot de 2.2K dejándola en un valor seguro entre 20mA a 40mA (yo dejé 30mA por transistor). El Led verde no se usa para simplemente adornar el circuito emitiendo luz sino que asegura una caída de tensión justa y necesaria para la base del transistor de la fuente de corriente. Leds de otro color pudieran no cumplir  la tarea ya qué tendrían una ligera diferencia respecto a su caída de tensión. Sin más que decirle muchachos, les presento fotos del amplificador. El Sonido es genial, usándolo por más de tres horas en mi humilde lab. Gracias a Ustedes por su atención, Gracias a Jesús por una nueva oportunidad


----------



## charlyndo

Hola a todos acá les dejo fotos de mí amplificador de 100+100w RMS hecho por mí con materiales reciclados, en diseño se encuentra en la famosa página videorockola... Le agregué como extra un reproductor de MP3, Bluetooth, auxiliar y un circuito para que los coolers se activen cuando la temperatura supera los 55° aproximadamente... Saludos **


----------



## moonwalker

Hola charlyndo; te quedó muy bueno todo el sistema: Amplificador y accesorios.. Cómo me gustan esos reproductores USB Bluetooth, los considero aún más fiables que los sistemas de reproducción digitales usados por Samsung, Sony u otras marcas. Los he usado para infinidades de Amplificadores y equipos de sonido de marca, Y son geniales.. felicidades colega muy buen trabajo.


----------



## SKYFALL

Esta muy ordenado el montaje charlyndo, so pena de lo compacto de su diseño, felicitaciones.


----------



## Sergibal

moonwalker dijo:


> Este fue otro amplificador que construí hace un poco más de cuatro años y que posteé aquí en el foro basado en la QSC de la serie ONE modelo 1700. Todavía un amplificador en funcionamiento 100% fiable y rudo.


Felicidades MoonWalker, se ve muy bien, puedes hacer el favor de compartir el esquema de tu ampli*ficador *? Gracias.

*Nota del moderador : el Foro es visitado por muchos foristas de otras hablas , incluidos bastantes de la India , ya que los traductores no pueden con las palabras "ampli" , "trafo", "transis" , "capa" y demás , se les pide sean solidarios  . . .  además de ser un Foro Técnico y no un Chat. Gracias.*


----------



## moonwalker

Hola Sergibal.. aquí está el link dónde se encuentra el documento que contiene el esquema y PCB de ese amplificador QSC 1700.. Amplificador Peavey 1200 hechizo


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Sorprendente... Ese transformador se parece a los de Microondas... por el tamaño y el la masa...


----------



## moonwalker

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Sorprendente... Ese transformador se parece a los de Microondas... por el tamaño y el la masa...


Sí, es algo parecido... la fuente de ese amplificador suministra +-95 voltios. Un colega amigo que fabrica todo tipo de transformadores me lo hizo. Luego de casi 5 años, este amplificador QSC1700 está como un roble fuerte.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, amplificador  realizado con tda 7377 y vumetros del compañero mnicolau (gracias), gabinete bastante económico y ligero


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Espero que tu esposa no te regañe por usar un TupperWare como caja de amplificador... ajajajajajaja


----------



## moonwalker

Buenas tardes colegas; inventando un poco y tratando de salvar un baflecito activo USB-Bluetooth cuyo circuito de amplificación se había arruinado, coloqué un amplificador transistorizado con Darlington, el mismo que hice basado en uno de los circuitos de Aiwa.. con +/-20, y salidas B1616 y D2478, la potencia es más evidente, por lo que los parlantes quedaron corto. Sin embargo el invento quedó de 10..


----------



## mostrin

Amplificador 15 +15 watts  12 volts con preamplificador  estereo del foro (manicolau)


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

mostrin dijo:


> Amplificador 15 +15 watts  12 volts con preamplificador  estereo del foro (manicolau)



Por favor publica el link de éste circuito, no lo ubico......
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## mostrin

Amplificador con TDA7377 + Preamplificadores + vúmetro + PCBs


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Gracias por la información, pero en el link que mandas sale un circuito con un amplificador tda7377 y un previo corrector de tonos con un LM, todo ello de ESTADO SÓLIDO; en la foto previa a mi ruego del circuito aparece un circuito valvular...…. Creo que no se corresponde.
Un saludo.


----------



## mostrin

Una Disculpa
El pre es tal cual lo pone el compañero manicolau mas un amplificador clase pam8610 y un bulbo ( que no servia ) con un led dentro


----------



## heidyvanesa19

"y un bulbo ( que no servia ) con un led dentro " Eso lo explica todo, es un bulbo quemado con un led rojo dentro?


----------



## mostrin

Si el bulbo es como adorno , el  amplificador  y el preamplificador  estan dentro de una cajita plastica (chalupa electrica ) todo es reciclado excepto el pam8610  incluso las patitas de la cajita plastica son de soportes de pick up laser.


----------



## frincho

aquí les subo una pcb de un amplificador "crown xls60", que estoy haciendo y me gustaría que alguien me diga si lo ha hecho y que tal es.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me gustó mucho !

Cómo las válvulas bajo ciertas condiciones de exigencia emiten un "resplandor azul" gutaría mas ese


----------



## nuk

*Hola a la comunidad *
les comparto unas imágenes de un amplificador que acabo de terminar para prestaciones no muy exigentes 
*Caracteristicas*( _o eso es lo que dice el simulador _):

75W @ 8 Ω ~ THD 0.05% @ 1Khz - 1Vpp
150W @ 4 Ω ~THD 0.3% @ 1Khz - 1Vpp
Alimentación +/- 45V

esta basado en este amplificador, cabe aclarar que en el camino sufrió varias modificaciones para mejorar la estabilidad del VIAS que lo tenia con una diferencia de 10mV uno del otro y demás cosas, solo espero terminar de armar el otro lado y su linda SMPS (_por que no hay espacio en el gabinete_ )

Saludos !



PSD: _las capturas de las ondas uno es a 1Khz y el otro a 20Khz._


----------



## voltioloco

Tacatomon dijo:


> que tal compañeros, les muestro algunos de los amplificador que he ensamblado por mi cuenta, cabe decir que los diagramas estan posteados en el foro jeje. Saludos.
> 
> *Amp 100W MBT de luciperro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El amplificador funciona a la perfeccion. Se uso para una muestra educativa en mi colegio el año pasado.
> 
> 
> *Amp Class D 200W Rms @ 4Ω SwitchingAmp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Este ultimo fue la sensacion de la muestra educativa de este año jejeje. funciona tambien de maravillas y es muy interesante sacarle 200W con solo 2 MosFets de salida.
> 
> Camara: W810 SonyEricsson.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Tacatomon




Hola Tacatomon:  Primeramente Saludos y felicitaciones por los aportes tan valiosos  que has realizado en el foro.  Seguidamente Quiero decirte que me intereso mucho el 2do. amplificador que muestras (El clase D de 200w). El caso es que quiero construirlo y preciso todos los datos y detalles del mismo. (Diagrama, PCB, fuente empleada, construcción de la bobina de salida etc.).  Si fueras tan amable en enviarme la info te agradecería enormemente. Muchas gracias de antemeno y Falicidades de nuevo.


----------



## xidomen

Amplificador hi-fi 200W rms con dos mosfet
Amplificador HighEnd Clase D de 25W a 1250Wrms sólo con 2 MosFets N
Estos son amplificadores clase d, uno de ellos es el que comentó tacatomon en el mensaje que citas.


----------



## nuk

*Hola a la comunidad! *
nuevamente por aquí con otro amplificador ya que los 2n3055A explotaron 
esta vez estoy usando los 2SD1047 / 2SB817 (_deberían ir los 2SC5200/2SA1943_) basado en el amplificador del compañero Ratmayor y una SMPS auto-oscilante de 400W (_eso espero_) esto ultimo me dejo pensando sobre el ruido armónico y no solo estas, sino también las basadas en ic ya que no traen PFC activo y otras cosas mas, en fin un largo tema del que leer.



*Caracteristicas*

70W @ 8 Ω ~ THD 0.1% @ 1Khz - 1Vpp
150W @ 4 Ω ~THD 0.2% @ 1Khz - 1Vpp
Alimentación +/- 50V


Saludos !


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

No me extraña que te explotaran, esos transistores de 2N3055 sólo tienen el nombre y el aspecto..... El cristal NO ES DE UN 2N3055, o sea que TRUCHOS, como dicen por el Foro.
No descartes el circuito que habías montado y si consigues unos DE VERDAD, a disfrutar del montaje.
Un saludo.


----------



## nuk

Gracias Juan, te cuento que en si funciona pero comienza a "drenar" DC en la salida logrando calentar el 2n3055 del lado negativo excesivamente en reposo, el diseño es parecido a los Amplificadores Vintage , lo que me intriga es el diodo en la etapa de salida que no se exactamente que hace.



en fin ya estoy trabajando en un re-diseño del PCB hasta conseguir los 2n3055 o cambiarlos por algún NPN menos truchos

Saludos!


----------



## mostrin

Amplificador con 4 darlington 2FN 1016 y 2FN 1016 monofonico


----------



## papu

Hola Mostrin, que circuito es ?


----------



## mostrin

Hola lo saque de este foro del compañero alcide alvarez ,he hice mi propia tarjeta. Lo uso con transistores darlington sanken tengo varios de equipos dañados . Le puse 4 Transistores 2FP1016 y 2FN1016 y lo alimento con +-40 volts. Saludos!!!


----------



## lossless

juanma dijo:


> Ya tenemos el post para los parlantes, faltaba este solamente.
> Ademas es excelente para la gente qe recien comienza o quiere armar un amplificador y no tiene mucha experiencia o para los que ya armamos uno, ver otros amplificadores.
> 
> Dejemos solamente las fotos y los esquemas (transistores/MOSFET/valvulas mas que nada) con algun tipo de comentario y/o anecdota del amplificador (capacitores explotados, transistores volados, y muchos etc...), pre-amplificador tambien son bienvenidos.
> 
> Saludos!


No es un "autorradio", que antiguedad¡¡¡¡ es mi proximo amplificador con salida 2N3055
saludos
lossless


----------



## jorger

Os traigo un algo MUY sencillo. Entre tantas otras cosas pendientes del listado de diseños y en fin, uno no para. Hoy le toca a la parte amplificadora de un baflecito bluetooth con entrada AUX. La idea surgió a finales de 2017 para poder escuchar música de manera aceptable (mejor que con un teléfono) en esas tardes /noches tranquilas de verano con amigos o para escuchar películas en el laptop sin tener que montar la marimorena con el 2.1 en sitios con poco espacio. Algo que fuera portátil. Como nada de lo comercial me acaba de convencer y soy partidario de querer saber qué es lo que tengo exactamente, quise hacerlo yo mismo. Aunque he de decir que sólo le he dedicado tiempo los últimos 2 o 3 meses.




Para los curiosos,
-El módulo bluetooth es un CSR8635/ED8635. Funciona muy bien, sincroniza enseguida y no manda audio a la salida con esa voz tipo  "Bluetooooth nosequéee" que vienen en otros módulos o altavoces comerciales (la detesto). En teoría alcanza 20m, yo he hecho pruebas de una punta a otra de la casa, algo más de 15m y con varias paredes de por medio. No se entrecorta lo más mínimo.
-El amplificador es un PAM8403 de los viejitos, allá por 2012, los que entonces respondían BIEN en todo el rango de frecuencias audibles, 20Hz-20KHz @ -1dB
-El módulo de carga de la batería es un TP4056 con salida protegida contra sobrecarga y descarga de la batería por debajo de 3V. Mucho ojo con éstos módulos porque los hay más sencillos sin salida protegida pero el IC no es original (no vienen con el nombre "_TPOWER_" en el encapsulado). Mueren con sólo mirarlos.
-La batería es de un teléfono que pasó a mejor vida hace un tiempo, 3.8V 1650mAh. Originalmente la saqué de ahí pero cuando fui a cargarla estaba muerta así que compré otra idéntica ya que todo el cableado estaba a la medida, y la caja también.
Aquí el cambio hecho de ambas cosas:

Todo está montado sobre una base plástica, que posteriormente metí en la caja. Me volví loco buscando una que se adaptara bien.

Los agujeros para el jack de audio, pulsador de sincronización y el interruptor de encendido. Éstos últimos hechos con una mecha de 0.7mm punzando para hacer la preforma. Luego con una lima se dejan a la medida y bien rectos. El agujero redondo fue taladrado.


Aquí el jack hembra de 3.5mm y 5 pines. Al introducir un jack macho se desconecta la salida de audio del módulo bluetooth (porque si le mandamos señal ya sabemos lo que puede pasar) y sólo queda conectada la entrada de audio del amplificador.
Las resistencias que se ven ahi es un mezclador de canales arcaico. Por el propio diseño de la parte electroacústica (muy poca separación entre drivers) no tenía ningún sentido tener salida estéreo, así que hice cálculos a ojímetro teniendo en cuenta que la impedancia de entrada del amplificador queda en 16K, le puse las R de 3K9 para evitar lo que pueda la intermodulación y que al mismo tiempo reduca ligeramente la señal de entrada como para que al máximo volumen desde la fuente de audio, el ampli no llegue a THD altas por estar al límite de potencia. Algo así como para evitar la subida repentina de THD al aumentar la potencia sólo un poquito hasta el tope. Eso que me ahorro.

Y éste es el esquema que diseñé a mi antojo, para lo que yo quería. Más sencillo imposible. Control de sincronización del ED8636 por un pulsador, encendido por interruptor, salida de audio convertida a mono para amplificador, entrada AUX por si no puedo usar bluetooth para mandar audio, y se acabó. Nada de luces y centellas ni entrada de micrófono ni... nada.
Los diodos están ahí para poder cargar la batería al mismo tiempo que le esté dando uso. La salida del módulo de carga ronda los 4.1V y el ED8635 tiene un rango de funcionamiento de 3.2-4.2V. Así que para evitar que funcione al límite de alimentación le coloqué dos diodos de baja caída de tensión (0,5V) que conseguí de reciclado. Uno para la entrada de control y otro para la alimentación. La batería cargada totalmente da algo más de 4.1V. Cuando baje a 3.7V, en el ED8635 habrán 3.2V. Ese módulo tiene la aprticularidad de que cuando baja la alimentación a 3.2V, primero manda señal de alarma, y después se apaga a 3.1V. Perfecto para no descargar totalmente la batería y que no se dañe antes de tiempo.

Si uso jack de audio, no me iba a enterar hasta que el módulo de carga detecte tensión por debajo de 3V de la batería y desconecte todo, como segunda protección.

Todo el conjunto funciona muy bien, no tengo problemas de sincronización (lo hace muy rápido), y el audio a la salida es MUY limpio al menos a oído. Lo conecté a unos bafles de 2 vías de mi padre y me sorprendió la claridad, dejando a un lado la calidad propia de esos bafles. No hay distorsión audible, no hay cliping, no hay entrecortes, nada extraño en la respuesta en frecuencia. Igual que mandarle señal un amplificador mediante un cable.
La potencia de salida a 4ohm ronda los 2W por canal con THD por debajo del 0.6% con 4V de alimentación. Pero en mi diseño los drivers que voy a usar son de 8ohm. Sí, la potencia va a ser ridícula, y la sensibilidad de los altavoces que usaré también. Pero como hice pruebas hace muuucho tiempo sé lo que voy a tener y es más que suficiente.
Aquí los drivers, full range de JBL importados:

Compré varios y apareé dos de ellos midiendo todos los parámetros, conseguí dos con parámetros casi calcados:

Cuando acabe todo, lo publicaré por aquí. El diseño de la caja es éste:

Saludos !


----------



## endryc1

Reviviendo un ART-315 RCF. En cuanto termine subo mas fotos.


----------



## cancerverus266

pues aun esta en etapa de desarrollo pero aquí un avance el gabinete es de un kenwood que no tenia remedio pero cortando aquí y allá quedo lo que ven ya solo falta las protecciones de bocinas, una fuente auxiliar y los preamplificadores formara parte de un sistema triamplificado que llevo bastanteeeeeee tiempo haciéndolo.
decidí reciclar el gabinete por que el aluminio esta muy caro así que solo usare una placa para el frente y la parte trasera, el resto se adapto por demás bien.
la fuente es la de mariano y los amplificadores son de este post.
Amplificador mosfet 100w rms .
unas fotos :


----------



## moonwalker

Hola colegas. Hace algún tiempo atrás subí fotos de éste Amplificador al que llama Douglas Self "Blameless" y haciendo algunas mejoras respecto a la primera versión les adjuntos fotos del nuevo Amplificador. Dejé el voltaje de reposo en 2.4mV con una corriente de reposo de 30mA. El voltaje de alimentación es de +/-50V. Pronto lo colocaré en sus respectivo gabinete. Les adjunto algunas fotos y el PCB. El el diseño original  lo hice en PCB  Wizard  pero Gracias a la colaboración de Carlos Ureña quien pasó el PCB a Sprint  Layout y convirtiéndolo  en  PDF, ya lo tenemos acá adjunto a disposición de quien quiera armarlo.

Aquí están las fotos del amplificador Blameless y diagrama. Está Basado en el amplificador de estudio en el libro de Douglas Self. Dios les bendiga.

Aquí colegas les adjunto el PCB. Gracias a Carlos Ureña quien pasó el diseño original de Wizard a Sprint Layout y PDF. Saludos


----------



## ElecProCB

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola colegas. Hace algún tiempo atrás subí fotos de este Amplificador al que llama Douglas Self "Blameless" y haciendo algunas mejoras respecto a la primera versión les adjuntos fotos del nuevo Amplificador. Dejé el voltaje de reposo en 2.4mV con una corriente de reposo de 30mA. El voltaje de alimentación es de +/-50V. Pronto lo colocaré en sus respectivo gabinete. Les adjunto algunas fotos y el PCB. El el diseño original  lo hice en PCB  Wizard  pero Gracias a la colaboración de Carlos Ureña quien pasó el PCB a Sprint  Layout y convirtiéndolo  en  PDF, ya lo tenemos acá adjunto a disposición de quien quiera armarlo. Dios les bendiga colegas.
> Bueno chicos el sistema no sé, si me celular o no sé qué, no me deja colocar las fotos ni el PDF, lo haré para mañana


Hola moonwalker, tengo un transformador con salida de 39vca 0v 39vca, que convirtiendo a DC es de +- 56vdc, se podría hacer con ese voltaje o tengo que hacer algunas modificaciones, gracias de antemano


----------



## moonwalker

ElecProCB dijo:


> Hola moonwalker, tengo un transformador con salida de 39vca 0v 39vca, que convirtiendo a DC es de +- 56vdc, se podría hacer con ese voltaje o tengo que hacer algunas modificaciones, gracias de antemano



Hola Elec, si mantienes todos los valores de componentes tal cual como se describen en el diagrama no se hacen cambios. Con +/-6 voltios más en voltaje de alimentación no hay mucha diferencia. Sólo quedaría verificar la tensión offset de salida si cambia un poco debido a la tolerancia de los componentes. Luego de que ajustes la corriente de polarización a un nivel óptimo todo marchará bien. Saludos.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, ya lo tengo casi listo, puesta en marcha y poco más, le he metido un transformador con dos secundarios, unos para el amplificador y otro para alimentar el ventilador... 
Amplificador híbrido Clase "A" para auriculares.


----------



## danimallen5

Amplificador "The Zener" adaptado para 100W x 2, alimentacion con fuente conmutada autoscilante(la estetica de la fuente no es la mejor porque la placa era pequeña), vumeter estereo con pick hold, retardo a la conexion de altavoces y desconexion instantanea para evitar ruido en altavoces, arranque suave para evitar picos al encender y control de temperatura progresivo independiente tanto para los transistores de potencia como para los mosfet de la fuente.
Sonido claro y contundente, probado tres horas al 75% de potencia con resultado de mi cabeza como un bombo pero el amplificador con temperatura correcta.
Falta serigrafia y tapa con laterares de metracrilato para lucir el ampli con la iluminacion en azul...eso esta pendiete.


----------



## ivand

hola amigos, les comparto imagenes del amplificador que  recién acabo de terminar  es el MEYER SOUND  MS 1000,  la calidad   de esta targeta es  sorprendente , originalmente funciona con fets , pero les reemplace los transistores  de poder por 5200 y le aumente el nivel de tension  de +/- 80vdc  +/- 106 vdc  y les digo reproducen con  mucha fidelidad las notas graves  y los agudos son bien definidos , le coloque 12 transistores por canal   con 22000mf por  rail, este amplificador esta montado  como se ve  en la foto, gracias  y  sus opiniones son valiosas ...


----------



## Zet@

Hola a todos! 
Nuk, podrías subir datos y esquema de la fuente autooscilate de 400 watts que utilizaste con un amplificador con transistores 2n3055, se ve muy interesante y muy compacta. Funciona bien?, entrega esa potencia?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Zet@ dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> Nuk, podrías subir datos y esquema de la fuente autooscilate de 400 watts que utilizaste con un amplificador con transistores 2n3055, se ve muy interesante y muy compacta. Funciona bien?, entrega esa potencia?



Creo que si no lo citás o arrobás no se va a enterar . . .


----------



## mario17farias

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola Elec, si mantienes todos los valores de componentes tal cual como se describen en el diagrama no se hacen cambios. Con +/-6 voltios más en voltaje de alimentación no hay mucha diferencia. Sólo quedaría verificar la tensión offset de salida si cambia un poco debido a la tolerancia de los componentes. Luego de que ajustes la corriente de polarización a un nivel óptimo todo marchará bien. Saludos.


hola cuanto tiraría este amplificador con 50Vdc y 4ohm ? saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Pmax=(Vcc^2)/(2*R)


----------



## blanko001

Zet@ dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> Nuk, podrías subir datos y esquema de la fuente autooscilate de 400 watts que utilizaste con un amplificador con transistores 2n3055, se ve muy interesante y muy compacta. Funciona bien?, entrega esa potencia?


Me uno a la petición de @Zet@ de la fuente utilizada por @nuk, la quiero analizar y quizás implementar. Se me ocurre que pueda ser una variante de ésta fuente


----------



## moonwalker

ivand dijo:


> hola amigos, les comparto imagenes del amplificador que  recién acabo de terminar  es el MEYER SOUND  MS 1000,  la calidad   de esta targeta es  sorprendente , originalmente funciona con fets , pero les reemplace los transistores  de poder por 5200 y le aumente el nivel de tension  de +/- 80vdc  +/- 106 vdc  y les digo reproducen con  mucha fidelidad las notas graves  y los agudos son bien definidos , le coloque 12 transistores por canal   con 22000mf por  rail, este amplificador esta montado  como se ve  en la foto, gracias  y  sus opiniones son valiosas ...Ver el archivo adjunto 180478Ver el archivo adjunto 180479Ver el archivo adjunto 180477


Hola Ivand.. que buen Amplificador. Estoy seguro que alguien me envió vía WhatsApp un plano muy similar o no recuerdo si lo vi de una página en la web de Carver o Krell. Veo varios componentes cuyos códigos por aquí no son ya comerciales; se tendrían que reemplazar por ejemplo el LF356 por TL072. Hiciste el amplificador estéreo? Saludos Ivand. Felicidades por tu Amplificador.


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, ya que el "gabinete" es grande he metido dos amplificadores dentro, cada uno  totalmente independiente, un transformador de 6-0-6 para alimentar los dos ventiladores...
[Aporte] Super Amplificador de "Tres Transistores"
Amplificador HiFi 20w rms +-20v con transistores
Amplificador HiFi 20w rms +-20v con transistores


----------



## blanko001

Que buenos toroidales y buena tierra en estrella. ¿La tapa sella toda la caja? de ser así, habría que hacer alguna perforación, quizás del tamaño de alguno de los ventiladores (puede ser debajo, pero con patas el gabinete) para que exista un correcto flujo de aire.
Un saludo!


----------



## rulfo

Tiene una patas puestas de esas antivibraciones, el ventilador aspira aire desde  las rejillas frontales y así forzando a que ese aire pase por los disipadores, por lo menos esa es la idea, el rato que lo he tenido no supera los 30 grados, en el próximo rato que pille lo probare  durante más tiempo,de todas formas llevas razón no le vendría mal unas perforaciones en el fondo para que se refrigere mejor, gracias!!
Saludos


----------



## blanko001

rulfo dijo:


> Tiene una patas puestas de esas antivibraciones, el ventilador aspira aire desde  las rejillas frontales y así forzando a que ese aire pase por los disipadores, por lo menos esa es la idea, el rato que lo he tenido no supera los 30 grados, en el próximo rato que pille lo probare  durante más tiempo,de todas formas llevas razón no le vendría mal unas perforaciones en el fondo para que se refrigere mejor, gracias!!
> Saludos


No había comprendido bien las fotografías, retiro lo dicho. Tiene buena ventilación  Pensé que esas rejillas frontales eran los extractores. No hay problema según lo aclaró.
Un saludo


----------



## Daniel Lopes

ivand dijo:


> hola amigos, les comparto imagenes del amplificador que  recién acabo de terminar  es el MEYER SOUND  MS 1000,  la calidad   de esta targeta es  sorprendente , originalmente funciona con fets , pero les reemplace los transistores  de poder por 5200 y le aumente el nivel de tension  de +/- 80vdc  +/- 106 vdc  y les digo reproducen con  mucha fidelidad las notas graves  y los agudos son bien definidos , le coloque 12 transistores por canal   con 22000mf por  rail, este amplificador esta montado  como se ve  en la foto, gracias  y  sus opiniones son valiosas ...Ver el archivo adjunto 180477


!Hola a todos , me guta ese dibujo arriba (o mejor , diagrama esquemactico) porque el recorda en mucho los dibujos de los manuales de servicio del la Alta Gamma "HP" y "Tektronix".
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moonwalker

moonwalker dijo:


> Amplificador NP-DJ
> Hace algunos días atrás un cliente trajo a mi taller un amplificador chino multifunción con diversas fallas. Analizando el circuito amplificador el cual Me pareció sencillo, quise seguir las pistas de componentes y le realicé el plano electrónico. Consiguiendo las resistencias, condensadores y transistores, construí un PCB compacto para la elaboración del circuito y luego de conectarle una fuente de +/-50V, el amplificador salió a la primera con un buen sonido y potente.
> No hay trimpot para ajustar el bias pero sí es recomedable dejar el transistor S9014 (Vbe multiplier) adherido al disipador de los trasistores de salida. Tuve que realizar un pequeño ajuste para bajar lo más posible la tensión offset ya que tenía 122mV en la salida del amplificador y variando ligeramente los valores óhmicos las R de emisor del par diferencial pude obtener 25mV lo cual dejé allí. Dejo fotos y el esquema del amplificador. El PCB lo hice a mano por tanto no les puedo adjuntar algún diseño de PCB.



Buenas tardes colegas; siguiendo el mismo hilo del amplificador Blameless objeto de estudio de Douglas Self y cuyo diagrama obtuve de un amplificador chino  que adjunté aca en el foro en su primera
versión, les presento fotos de la tarjeta que construí e instalé en in equipo de sonido viejo marca SONY  de mi prima al que se le dañó el integrado STK causando la activación de la protección Push Power. Reemplazando el sistema STK por este amplificador transistorizado con una tensión de fuente de -+36V, salió trabajando a la primera, con buen sonido y potente. Al mismo Equipo de Sonido le agregué un reproductor de USB Bluetooth quedando como de primera generación. Saludos


----------



## josco

Respecto al amplicador meyer sound que postea ivand compañeros, funcionara solo cambiando de mosfets a bipolares sin cambios mas que eso?


----------



## felixreal

Hola!

No sé si se puede poner este engendro aquí, más aún viendo la calidad de algunos montajes, artesanales hasta en la caja...

Éste es un amplificador para un subwoofer activo. Está basado en un módulo Pascal de 2x500WRms a 4 ohmios, está en puente, y con una carga de 4 Ohmios, entrega 1400WRms. Incluye fuente SMPS, control de temperatura, DC, sobrecarga, etc... y todo esto en una plaquita de 8x21,5cm. El proceso de señal lo hace un módulo chino con todo lo que necesito, y a un precio realmente barato. Lo único artesanal, aparte del mecanizado, es el inversor BTL del señor Ezavalla, que funciona de 10, desde aquí, muchas gracias

. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si pero no . . .  aunque re buena ideota


----------



## DMLUNA

rulfo dijo:


> Muy buenas, ya que el "gabinete" es grande he metido dos amplificadores dentro, cada uno  totalmente independiente, un transformador de 6-0-6 para alimentar los dos ventiladores...
> [Aporte] Super Amplificador de "Tres Transistores"
> Amplificador HiFi 20w rms +-20v con transistores
> Amplificador HiFi 20w rms +-20v con transistores


@rulfo  me llama la atención como sostenes los cables alrededor del gabinete,como se llaman? Es una especie de percha autoadhesiva?


----------



## Fogonazo

DMLUNA dijo:


> @rulfo  me llama la atención como sostenes los cables alrededor del gabinete,como se llaman? Es una especie de percha autoadhesiva?


Algo así
Son autoadhesivos específicos para montajes de cables dentro de gabinetes, posiblemente los consigas en Semiconductores SH.
En *este *tema hay algunas ideas como para reemplazarlos


----------



## AlbertoElGrande

El problema que tienen los autoadhesivos es que con el paso del tiempo se despega. Mientras no ocurra, todo bien. Es un buen metodo...


----------



## Fogonazo

AlbertoElGrande dijo:


> El problema que tienen los autoadhesivos es que con el paso del tiempo se despega. Mientras no ocurra, todo bien. Es un buen metodo...


No son adhesivos comunes, con el tiempo se envejecen y toman mas adherencia

Otra posibilidad es armar algún dispositivo de agarre y luego "Pegarlo" con cinta de montaje


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Algo así
> Son autoadhesivos específicos para montajes de cables dentro de gabinetes, posiblemente los consigas en Semiconductores SH.
> En *este *tema hay algunas ideas como para reemplazarlos


Yo tengo unos parecidos que compré hace tiempo. Se consiguen en cualquier distribuidor de productos *eléctricos* que sea "importante"...por que estos soportes (o como se llamen) se usan en instalaciones industriales.


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo tengo unos parecidos que compré hace tiempo. Se consiguen en cualquier distribuidor de productos *eléctricos* que sea "importante"...por que estos soportes (o como se llamen) se usan en instalaciones industriales.


Tuviste mas suerte que yo, 
Nunca los vi en un comercio, todos los que usé hasta ahora los robé conseguí de equipos importados 
Eso si, figuran en catalogo de varios fabricantes, pero nunca hay


----------



## DMLUNA

@Fogonazo  gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tuviste mas suerte que yo,
> Nunca los vi en un comercio, todos los que usé hasta ahora los robé conseguí de equipos importados
> Eso si, figuran en catalogo de varios fabricantes, pero nunca hay


Jaja....fui a comprar cables y los tenian en una caja.
Creo que en el hilo de @Rorschach sobre su ampli valvular hay una consulta mia al respecto y el explica como se llaman y para que sirven


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Jaja....fui a comprar cables y los tenian en una caja.
> Creo que en el hilo de @Rorschach sobre su ampli valvular hay una consulta mia al respecto y el explica como se llaman y para que sirven


Los que mas tengo visto son unos que traen un precinto incorporado.
Pegas a chasis el soporte, amuchas los cables, ajustas el precinto, queda una "Paquetería" 
Pero solo los tengo visto en las odiosas máquinas que reparo.

También tengo montones de fijaciones para cables obtenidos de recuperación que poseen un sistema de auto-anclaje en agujero s de 3,5mm, estos poseen la ventaja que se pueden abrir y volver a cerrar
*
Edit:*

De esto es de lo que hablo (Escribo)


----------



## shevchenko

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los que mas tengo visto son unos que traen un precinto incorporado.
> Pegas a chasis el soporte, amuchas los cables, ajustas el precinto, queda una "Paquetería"
> Pero solo los tengo visto en las odiosas máquinas que reparo.
> 
> También tengo montones de fijaciones para cables obtenidos de recuperación que poseen un sistema de auto-anclaje en agujero s de 3,5mm, estos poseen la ventaja que se pueden abrir y volver a cerrar
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> De esto es de lo que hablo (Escribo)


Siii esos siempre los reciclo, igual las chapas que tienen para fijar con tornillo quebaon largas y tienen funda plástica


----------



## rulfo

Fogonazo dijo:


> Algo así
> Son autoadhesivos específicos para montajes de cables dentro de gabinetes, posiblemente los consigas en Semiconductores SH.
> En *este *tema hay algunas ideas como para reemplazarlos




Exacto, los compre hace tiempo en un almacen de material electrico, y la verdad que hasta el momento van muy bien, cuando he tenido que quitar alguno se adhieren bastante bien ..


----------



## rulfo

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, amplificador  realizado con tda 7377 y vumetros del compañero mnicolau (gracias), gabinete bastante económico y ligero




Buenas, no veas lo que ha dado de si el "ampli tupper".
Ya que lo utilizan bastante mis hijos, al final le monte un modulo Bluetooth, unas baterias que tenía por hay, y un conmutador para seleccionar una u otra entrada de audio...
Mira que va ha salir bueno!!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Eso es un tupper ware como Dios manda y no los que me da mi mujer para el trabajo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Llenos de comida . . . puaj


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Hubieras metido el vúmetro con led RGB pero dentro del Tupper... Al ser semitransparente con el audio a plena potencia... Se vería de lujo.... en las noches en una parrillada en el jardín...


----------



## ArGhak

Bueno, paso a dejar un proyecto de clonacion... de una clonacion de un Amplificador en potencia, con Preamplificador operacional y exitadores tips, proteccion y los 6 mj15003 por canal... trafo toroidal casero, realizado de anodizado negro etc... dejo fotos del ampli que copie y la copia


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, Hay va otro amplificador en un gabinete de esos económicos...
[Aporte] Super Amplificador de "Tres Transistores"


----------



## blanko001

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, Hay va otro amplificador en un gabinete de esos económicos...
> [Aporte] Super Amplificador de "Tres Transistores"


Excelente Rulfo. Son esas cosas económicas que son invaluables para nosotros. Muy buen trabajo. Nada como pasar un buen rato frente a nuestras creaciones... un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te felicito ! Hermoso amplificador línea económica 

La idea de ese y el remake del Siemens , es justamente el minimalismo . . .cuanto se puede obterner de la menor cantidad posible de componentes


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## moonwalker

En éstos últimos días he tenido el tiempo holgado sin reparación de TV especialmente  y un cliente me pidió que le construyera un amplificador para una potencia hogareña así que con mucho tiempo me puse a experimentar con un circuito de amplificación muy conocido por estos lares llamado "Zener" pero al que le agregué unos circuitos para optimizarlo mucho más ya que tal como se expone en la página de Ladelec, éste adolece de circuitos claves para que tenga un buen desempeño. En vez de la fuente de voltaje por diodo Zener para el par  diferencial agregué una fuente de corriente y en vez de los diodos en serie para establecer la corriente de reposo, agregué un multiplicador Vbe para hacer un ajuste más adecuado en el Bias. La corriente de reposo la dejé en 35 mA para cada transistor con un voltaje de offset de 9mV bastante aceptable. Con una fuente de +/-45V, el amplificador suena de maravilla; aquí les dejo algunas fotos.. hoy más tarde  les dejo el diagrama del amplificador.

Ya el amplificador en su contenedor con sus ecualizador de tres bandas. Les adjunto el diagrama electrónico. Con la resistencia de 1K en la base del Mje340 pude obtener 35mA por transistor de salida; esta resistencia puede ser fácilmente cambiada por una resistencia variable de 1K agregando una R en serie con ella de 220R (puede variarse ligeramente el valor) y así ajustar la corriente de reposo a nuestro antojo, eso sí a niveles seguro. A medida que se vayan presentando nuevas versiones se pueden ir reemplazando los transistores drivers por unos mejores y hacer más cambios en el amplificador. Dios les bendiga.


----------



## moonwalker

Otro amplificador estéreo que realicé para un cliente. Basado también en el circuito llamado Zener o de Ladelec que posteé en el mensaje anterior a éste. Sin embargo éste no tiene las mejoras que hice respecto a los circuitos de fuente de corriente y multiplicador Vbe que realicé en el anterior sin así El sonido es muy aceptable, con fuente de poder totalmente independiente y su ecualizador de tres bandas.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Hermoso engendro... Podrías hacer uno adaptado a un equipo de sonido Genezy de Sony con esos tranformadores que tienen? sería genial.

Te quedo muy bien ;D


----------



## moonwalker

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Hermoso engendro... Podrías hacer uno adaptado a un equipo de sonido Genezy de Sony con esos tranformadores que tienen? sería genial.
> 
> Te quedo muy bien ;D


Hola Heidy.. Sí Claro, he hecho varias adaptaciones  de amplificadores transistorizados a equipos de sonido Sony, LG, Aiwa. Lastimosamente no conservé fotos de esos trabajos salvó uno que posteé aquí en este tema (creo) para un viejo Sony al que le reemplacé el STK por un amplificador que construí. 
Recuerdo que hace algunos años (pocos) coloqué a un Sony Genezi esta misma tarjeta zener con sus transistores C5200/A1943 reemplazando un costoso STK que estaba averiado sin embargo no tuve la percepción recomendarle al cliente que era factible de cambiarle el sistema de parlante. Esto quiere decir que varios de estos equipos usan hasta cuatro o más parlantes por lo que una sola etapa transistorizada no alcanza para manejar impedancias tan bajas al colocar varios parlantes en paralelo. Una solución sería colocar dos o tres amplificadlres

La mayoría de equipos de sonido Genezi usan doble raíl por rama en la fuente: +/-HVcc +/-LVcc para la alimentación de sistema clase H y tengo el proyecto de
Colegas pisé mal la tecla de enviar y no terminé de editar el mensaje...

Decía que una solución sería colocar dos o tres amplificadores sencillos transistorizados y manejar cada salida con sus respectivos parlantes independientemente. 

Respecto al ultimo punto que desarrollaba sería espectacular aprovechar las fuentes doble raíl +/-HV +/-LVCC ya que tengo un proyecto sencillo de Mile Slavkovic respecto a su amplificador Clase H Hx-11. Lo otro Heidy es adecuar el disipador de calor para asegurar un sistema de enfriamiento adecuado para las nuevas etapas pero alli veremos poco optimizando el sistema.


----------



## endryc1

Este lo monte en un Sony. Ni me acuerdo la serie. Es un pequeño Atlanta.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Los Famosos TDA? son el 7394 o el 7393?


----------



## jorger

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Los Famosos TDA? son el 7394 o el 7393?


Parece ser éste:





						Amplificador Atlanta 50 w
					

Hola !!!  Tengo éste amplificador que trabaja con +- 35 Volt , tiene buena calidad. El problema es que solo tengo una fuente de + - 50 Volt. La pregunta es : Que componentes debo de modificar?   Gracias de antemano.




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## moonwalker

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola colegas. Hace algún tiempo atrás subí fotos de éste Amplificador al que llama Douglas Self "Blameless" y haciendo algunas mejoras respecto a la primera versión les adjuntos fotos del nuevo Amplificador. Dejé el voltaje de reposo en 2.4mV con una corriente de reposo de 30mA. El voltaje de alimentación es de +/-50V. Pronto lo colocaré en sus respectivo gabinete. Les adjunto algunas fotos y el PCB. El el diseño original  lo hice en PCB  Wizard  pero Gracias a la colaboración de Carlos Ureña quien pasó el PCB a Sprint  Layout y convirtiéndolo  en  PDF, ya lo tenemos acá adjunto a disposición de quien quiera armarlo.
> 
> Aquí están las fotos del amplificador Blameless y diagrama. Está Basado en el amplificador de estudio en el libro de Douglas Self. Dios les bendiga.
> 
> Aquí colegas les adjunto el PCB. Gracias a Carlos Ureña quien pasó el diseño original de Wizard a Sprint Layout y PDF. Saludos



Buenos días muchachos Dios les bendiga. Un cliente trajo a mi banco de trabajo un amplificador Sansui AU-D7 el cual al destaparlo noté que habían eliminado completamente el sistema de amplificación original y habían agregado una tarjeta que estaba totalmente mal hecha y sin fijar. Además agregaron 6 transistores C3858 y 1494 (3 por rama) los cuales Sí estaban en buen estado así que aprovechando estos transistores de salida, les agregué la etapa de estudio de Douglas self "Blameless" y que cito aquí. Agregó algunas foticos.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Wow... Excelente trabajo de (Limpieza y reparación) jejejeje El "blameless" es ese que anda en la red cierto de Elliot?


----------



## moonwalker

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Wow... Excelente trabajo de (Limpieza y reparación) jejejeje El "blameless" es ese que anda en la red cierto de Elliot?
> [/QUOTE
> Gracias Heidy por tus palabras.
> Nop; el de Elliott es el P3A con salida Sziklai. Este es el blameless objeto de estudio de Douglas Self. El amplificador quedó de 10 funcionando con una fuente de +/-50V y seis transistores de salida. Dejé el Bias en 10mA por cada transistor de salida sin embargo hay pequeñas discrepancias entre la corriente de reposo que manejan cada uno de los transistores y todo porque estos no están parejos en sus Hfe. Pero del resto todo quedó muy bien y el sonido elegante.


Colegas disculpen que nuevamente edite el mensaje. Mi telf está loco. Le decía Heidy que muchas gracias por sus Palabras. Este no es el amplificador de Rod; el de él es el PA con salida Sziklai. Este es el Blameless objeto de estudio de Douglas Self.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, después de ver los monstruos posteados del compañero moonwalker, darle la enhorabuena, eres un artista, hay va mi pequeño amplificador, gabinete económico y sencillo, y estéticamente, bueno, puede valer... 
La idea es  tener todo lo que tengo montado disponible para poder escuchar unos u otros amplificadores. 
En este he montado el del compañero Crimson (gracias),  alimentado con una tensión de unos 25v dc, y la verdad que poco más le he añadido, para mi suena espectacular, y luego por otro lado con otro transformador independiente, también con una tensión de unos 25v dc, un par de lm3886, y el sonido, bueno, puede valer... 





						Diagramas amplificadores
					

Buen día, encontré un par de placas viejas que asumo alguien las construyó en algún taller personal, tracé el circuito y simulación en MS14, utiliza seis transistores TO-3, (solo en uno se ve la nomenclatura 2N3055, los demás están ilegibles), se alimenta con +/-38VDC, es la primera vez que veo...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



Saludos
Y otro más, que espero terminar en los próximos días, a este si le añadido alguna que otra cosa más, el amplificador es el  posteado del compañero Quercus (gracias), con un transformador de 30v ac y 8,5 Amp, tiene un arranque suave, el pre amplificador del compañero Mnicolau (gracias), un protector de altavoces  con la pcb de Quercus, dos condensadores de 22000 uf por raíl,  dos buenos disipadores, le he añadido un segundo transformador de 15v ac, para alimentar todo lo mencionado. 
¿Me recomiendan de pasar este segundo transformador también por el arranque suave? Amplificador 100W con Darlington
Gracias y saludos.

Y dos ventiladores que también les pondre, alimentados con un lm 317...


----------



## jorger

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, después de ver los monstruos....


Esos módulos que se ven con LM3886TF son buenísimos, consigues el IC Original a un precio muy razonable. Perfectos para incluirlos en un diseño propio de PCB con todos los componentes que debe llevar (no me gusta el que ya incluye).
Se ve muy bien el ampli de Quercus...
Enhorabuena.


----------



## moonwalker

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, después de ver los monstruos posteados del compañero moonwalker, darle la enhorabuena, eres un artista, hay va mi pequeño amplificador, gabinete económico y sencillo, y estéticamente, bueno, puede valer...
> La idea es  tener todo lo que tengo montado disponible para poder escuchar unos u otros amplificadores.
> En este he montado el del compañero Crimson (gracias),  alimentado con una tensión de unos 25v dc, y la verdad que poco más le he añadido, para mi suena espectacular, y luego por otro lado con otro transformador independiente, también con una tensión de unos 25v dc, un par de lm3886, y el sonido, bueno, puede valer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diagramas amplificadores
> 
> 
> Buen día, encontré un par de placas viejas que asumo alguien las construyó en algún taller personal, tracé el circuito y simulación en MS14, utiliza seis transistores TO-3, (solo en uno se ve la nomenclatura 2N3055, los demás están ilegibles), se alimenta con +/-38VDC, es la primera vez que veo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forosdeelectronica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos
> Y otro más, que espero terminar en los próximos días, a este si le añadido alguna que otra cosa más, el amplificador es el  posteado del compañero Quercus (gracias), con un transformador de 30v ac y 8,5 Amp, tiene un arranque suave, el pre amplificador del compañero Mnicolau (gracias), un protector de altavoces  con la pcb de Quercus, dos condensadores de 22000 uf por raíl,  dos buenos disipadores, le he añadido un segundo transformador de 15v ac, para alimentar todo lo mencionado.
> ¿Me recomiendan de pasar este segundo transformador también por el arranque suave? Amplificador 100W con Darlington
> Gracias y saludos.
> 
> Y dos ventiladores que también les pondre, alimentados con un lm 317...


Hola Rulfo te felicito por los montajes, es decir tienes allí un sistema de cuatro canales. Tienes dos amplificadores con LM3886 y uno con Darlington de Quercus pero ¿cuál de todos los amplificadores de Crimson es? Excelente tu montaje Rulfo.


----------



## rulfo

Este lleva un sistema de dos canales con los lm3886, y otros dos canales con el amplificador de Crimson, es decir en este mismo gabinete hay dos amplificadores totalmente Independiente. 
Saludos


----------



## rulfo

jorger dijo:


> Esos módulos que se ven con LM3886TF son buenísimos, consigues el IC Original a un precio muy razonable. Perfectos para incluirlos en un diseño propio de PCB con todos los componentes que debe llevar (no me gusta el que ya incluye).
> Se ve muy bien el ampli de Quercus...
> Enhorabuena.



Gracias Jorge, las placas esas las pille hace tiempo en alixpress, creo que sobre 1 euro, y los lm creo que ebay, no recuerdo el precio, a mi parece no terminar de sonar bien, un sonido demasiado agudo, me imagino que claro que será cuestión de hacer cambios o bien como dices diseñarle una buena pcb...
Un saludo.


----------



## jorger

rulfo dijo:


> Gracias Jorge, las placas esas las pille hace tiempo en alixpress, creo que sobre 1 euro, y los lm creo que ebay, no recuerdo el precio, a mi parece no terminar de sonar bien, un sonido demasiado agudo, me imagino que claro que será cuestión de hacer cambios o bien como dices diseñarle una buena pcb...
> Un saludo.


Seeh.. Cosas de los chinos, ocurre con bastante frecuencia por no tener calculada correctamente la red de realimentación y de entrada de señal, puedes tener un pasa altos importante. 
Tengo un PCB diseñado a conciencia con todos los cálculos necesarios que me encantaría compartir para el foro. Pero hasta que no acabe el confinamiento, me ponga con la insoladora y monte todo no me animo a subirlo sin antes comprobar que funciona como es debido (a menos que alguien se animara a probarlo primero, contemplo esa posibilidad si alguien quiere).
Saludos !


----------



## rulfo

Yo utilizo el método de la plancha, y la imprenta que me suele imprimir esta cerrada, tendré que esperar, tengo pensamiento de mirarme el método que comentas, ya que me cambiaron de impresora y no me está dando buen resultado, tengo que repasar bastante...


----------



## rulfo

Ya le falta menos, poquito a poco... 
No os han preguntado alguna vez y cuanto sale un bicho de esos?? Dinero no se, pero muuuucho tiempo....
Un transformado independiente de 15v ac, con un lm7812 para alimentar el pre y el retardado de conexión a los altavoces, los 20v dc  del transformador directo al arranque suave, y directo a un lm 317 para alimentar dos ventiladores de 24dc.
Se admiten sugerencias ...
Saludos


----------



## danimallen5

Tienes mucha razon en lo que comentas, el dinero tal vez no mucho, yo quitando las placas y algun componente el resto suele ser reciclado. Si compras los componentes el transformador es lo mas caro, al menos aqui en España y conseguirlo usado antes con un poco de suerte se conseguian pero ahora casi no hay forma de encontrar nada por ahi, todo se lleva a centros especializados. Cuantas veces he visto algo en un contenedor y luego vuelvo por la noche a cogerlo a escondidas jajaja. Otra cosa es el tiempo.......muchiiiiisimo se queda corto jaja, pero bueno como te gusta hacerlo y mas te gusta cuando funciona...nunca va a sonar igual ampli comprado que uno de estos, a mi al menos me suena a gloria, y la verdad es que la calidad de sonido no tiene nada que envidiar a uno comprado si lo montas bien.
Siempre los amigos te preguntan por cuanto lo venderias, y siempre digo, es que no tiene precio... en mi caso no tengo grandes conocimientos y cada parte del ampli es un reto, por eso cuando por fin funciona...se me cae la baba literalmente jajajajaja.


----------



## Arthas

He aqui unos proyectos que hice gracias a este foro, los primeros a gran escala pero dando  buenos resultados. La QSC 1700 aportada pos Oscar con 2 trafos independientes y voltaje dc de 95v y 16 transistores por canal, una odisea pero buen resultado.   
Por aca un diseño QSC RMX 1450 a otro cliente pero con 8 transistores por canal y voltaje de 82v, fuente de 4 filtros de 6800 a 100v por canal. Otro cliente satisfecho.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

rulfo dijo:


> Ya le falta menos, poquito a poco...
> No os han preguntado alguna vez y cuanto sale un bicho de esos?? Dinero no se, pero muuuucho tiempo....Ver el archivo adjunto 188914
> Un transformado independiente de 15v ac, con un lm7812 para alimentar el pre y el retardado de conexión a los altavoces, los 20v dc  del transformador directo al arranque suave, y directo a un lm 317 para alimentar dos ventiladores de 24dc.
> Se admiten sugerencias ...
> Saludos


Hola a todos , felicitaciones caro Don rulfo te quedou de  10 tu montagen .
Ya que si admiten sugerencias una que te dejo aca serias providenciar ventanas o "huecos" en la parede de la caja cercano a los dicipadores de calor para que lo aire pueda naturalmente quitar lo calientamento generado (refrigeración por convección) .
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rulfo

Hola Daniel!!
No se ve en la imagen ya que lo tapa el disipador, pero lleva boquetes, creo recordar que de unos dos centímetros a lo largo de todo el disipador, igual que en esta imagen, (debajo del puente rectificador entre ambos disipadores) la idea que el ventilador aspire aire y lo nueva hacia arriba, ya que con las patas que tiene el gabinete queda separado de la superficie de donde se encuentre... 

Gracias y saludos
Disculpen, puse la imagen 3 veces,


----------



## Daniel Lopes

rulfo dijo:


> Hola Daniel!!
> No se ve en la imagen ya que lo tapa el disipador, pero lleva boquetes, creo recordar que de unos dos centímetros a lo largo de todo el disipador, igual que en esta imagen, (debajo del puente rectificador entre ambos disipadores) la idea que el ventilador aspire aire y lo nueva hacia arriba, ya que con las patas que tiene el gabinete queda separado de la superficie de donde se encuentre...
> 
> Gracias y saludosVer el archivo adjunto 189085Ver el archivo adjunto 189085Ver el archivo adjunto 189085
> Disculpen, puse la imagen 3 veces,


!Ah que bueno , jo no sapia desa inportante información que por sinal es muy acertada y bienvenida!
En la convección natural lo aire frio ( y pesado) si queda al fundo de la caja , con auxilio del exasutor ese aire sube y refrigera las aletas del dicipador , como si calienta en ese proceso si torna mas leve y sobe mas rapido aun .
! Felicitaciones mas una ves, haces las cosas acertadamente ( como si debe)
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Es para auriculares ??????????????


----------



## mario17farias

Arthas dijo:


> He aqui unos proyectos que hice gracias a este foro, los primeros a gran escala pero dando  buenos resultados. La QSC 1700 aportada pos Oscar con 2 trafos independientes y voltaje dc de 95v y 16 transistores por canal, una odisea pero buen resultado.
> Por aca un diseño QSC RMX 1450 a otro cliente pero con 8 transistores por canal y voltaje de 82v, fuente de 4 filtros de 6800 a 100v por canal. Otro cliente satisfecho.


Hola compañero, serías tan amable de pasarme los datos de tu amplificador? me gustaría tener los datos del transformador que usaste Vac y amperios y si no es mucha molestía toda ves que se pueda los pcbs. si puedes los que tengas, y si no, el que trabaja a +-95V y 16 transistores


----------



## Arthas

Que mas compañero el trafo que se uso es de 4.5 cm nucleo E calibre alambre secundario #11 revisa en el foro la QSC 1700 es la que use ahi esta toda la info y pcb de ese driver.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, otro tiron, ya  va faltando menos, le he cambio algunas placas que no me gustaba la terminación,las que alimentan  el protector, el pre, el arranque suave...
Y he tirado algo de cableado y poco más...


----------



## danimallen5

*Amplificador* *70W / 8Ω MOSFET* *Cuasicomplementario (Mosfet canal N) ± 35Vcc.* El diagrama y pcb esta en el foro en la sección 
"Colección de amplificadores de diseño Asiático". Transformador rebobinado, retardo de conexion y proteccion de altavoces, vumetros de 10 leds con lm3916, preamplificador con MC4558 con control tonos para graves y agudos, alimentacion independiente para el ventilador, pletina de cobre de 10x5mm para conexion de masas.
Caja con suelo de acero con laterales frontal trasera y parte superior de aluminio con metacrilato para ver el interior iluminado con barra de leds de color azul.
Se a quedado sin serigrafia en el frontal, me la iban a hacer en el trabajo pero con esto del puñetero COVID-19 me han despedido....

Al menos me alegra poder escucharlo por fin con todo montado, la calidad de sonido es excelente, con los mosfet suena fino fino. 
No soy experto como otros que hay por aqui pero para mi es muy bueno y con un circuito muy simple.
Espero que os guste, Un Saludo.


----------



## tremex

moonwalker dijo:


> Buenas tardes colegas; inventando un poco y tratando de salvar un baflecito activo USB-Bluetooth cuyo circuito de amplificación se había arruinado, coloqué un amplificador transistorizado con Darlington, el mismo que hice basado en uno de los circuitos de Aiwa.. con +/-20, y salidas B1616 y D2478, la potencia es más evidente, por lo que los parlantes quedaron corto. Sin embargo el invento quedó de 10..




Hola amigo me puedes pasar ese circuito por favor ?


----------



## moonwalker

Fotos de Amplificadores hechos en casa 

Aquí está tremex el circuito.


----------



## dearlana

Felicidades mendfi. Has hecho un trabajo muy laborioso y bien terminado.

Se me ocurre, viendo la imagen número 27, casi al final. Que tal como está esa caja del altavoz; puesta tal cual está ahí: Con la parte frontal del altavoz, pegada a una esquina de la habitación: Debe tener lugar una amplificación de Bajos muy importante. Por el efecto de amplificación física de las paredes más el Efecto Suelo. Máxime teniendo en cuenta que la parte trasera del altavoz quedaría de frente = Bajos más puros.

-----------------------------------------
Ya vi la fecha en tono gris débil en la parte superior izquierda.


----------



## endryc1

Una plaquita en SMD para una reparación . Con el método de la Plancha. Saludos.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Admiro tu prolijidad.
Si yo fuera tan prolijo como tu, no hubiera tenido que hacer tres veces el mismo proyecto.
TE FELICITO.
Roberto.


----------



## endryc1

Trato de hacerlo lo mejor posible. Saludos.


----------



## voltioloco

endryc1 dijo:


> Una plaquita en SMD para una reparación . Con el método de la Plancha. Saludos.Ver el archivo adjunto 192787Ver el archivo adjunto 192787Ver el archivo adjunto 192789Ver el archivo adjunto 192788Ver el archivo adjunto 192790



Es para sustituir la etapa de oscilacion-excitación de una smps? Compartirás el diagrama-pcb, etc? Saludos.


----------



## endryc1

Es la etapa de modulación de un IRS 900 . Es un class d muy conocido. Esta es una versión china. Está oscilando a 420 Khz. IRFB23n20 con +_90v. Tengo que ver si puedo subir archivos desde el móvil. Es Iphone y no está jailbrekeado. En cuanto tenga conexión en la PC subo el .lay . Saludos.


----------



## Agustinw

Uno de los canales del ampli triamp.
La idea es que los disipadores sean los laterales del gabinete, lastima que no son color negros.
Una mitad la ocupa el ampli del woofer y la otra mitad el de medios y agudos.
Este es el sistema de montaje que después de varias vueltas y pruebas me terminó gustando


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Agustinw dijo:


> Una mitad la ocupa el ampli del woofer y la otra mitad el de medios y agudos.


Veo complicado (muy complicado) el montaje de los transistores de salida. No los podés soldar anticipadamente por que no tenés huecos en el PCB para atornillarlos. Y si primero los atornillás al disipador.. como vas a soldar los terminales si el PCB te queda "sin cobre" por el lado de arriba?? Salvo que hagas una artesanía importante, está complicado...

PD: por que no compraste los disipadores anodizados en negro? Ayuda bastante al acabado del gabinete...si es que se ven, claro. Si no se ven...no importa


----------



## Agustinw

Los TR de salida los monté con cables trenzados. No es lo ideal pero en la primer placa (la blanca) ya están montados y en las pruebas funcionó bien. Sé que hubiese manera más profesional de montar los transistores sin usar cable pero fui modificando sobre la marcha y los transistores ya tenían las patas cortadas (mucha improvisación, cosas de la inexperiencia con montajes) 

Los disipadores me quedé con estos ya que fueron muy económicos, eran disipadores para reflectores LED y los corté a la mitad. Mucha diferencia de precio con los anodizados.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Agustinw dijo:


> Los disipadores me quedé con estos ya que fueron muy económicos, eran disipadores para reflectores LED y los corté a la mitad.


  
Podés poner donde los compraste o son prestados "de la basura" . Siempre es importante saber donde conseguir disipadores a buen precio.


----------



## Agustinw

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Podés poner donde los compraste o son prestados "de la basura" . Siempre es importante saber donde conseguir disipadores a buen precio.



Los había comprado en MercadoLibre el año pasado. Los fabricantes los venden como disipadores para reflectores LEDs aunque ya no son tan accesibles de precio como antes. Por el tamaño que tenían y lo que me pedían en otros lados me pareció bastante rentable


----------



## endryc1

Aqui los archivos del irs900.  Se abre con sprint layout. Saludos para todos.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, este amplificador es el del compañero Eduardo, con un sonido de muy buena calidad...





						Amplificador HiFi para auriculares + PCB
					

Resulta que hace unos días bajé la ultima versión del KiCad disponible para actualizar la que uso que es del 2008  y como no tenía en que probarlo (ni quería arriesgarme a dañar algunos de los desarrollos que ya tengo "en firme") se me ocurrió diseñar el PCB para un ampli para auriculares.  La...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Me falta unas últimas conexiones y ha disfrutarlo, como fuente de alimentacion he utilizado un transformador de dos bobinados de 12v ac, con un rectificado y filtrado independiente para cada uno, y regulados cada uno con su 7812...


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, un "amplificador" con gabinete económico, dos módulos con el lm 386, una batería de 12v, y un módulo Bluetooth alimentado con un lm7805, y poco más...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 10, 2020







	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 10, 2020

Por cierto hay algo que no entiendo, en un principio baje con una resistencia  los 12v a unos 5v para alimentar el módulo Bluetooth, y no se ponía en marcha, ni se encendia el pequeño led que lleva, por eso al final monte un 7805 para aliemtarlo..


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Manolo Tena, gran cantante....creo que no te iba por la LEY DE OHM.... que combina V R e I.......


----------



## rulfo

Manolo García


----------



## Sparda236

ya vi las 198 paginas, quisiera publicar el mio pero no quiero publicar un misero TBA820M con todas las bellezas que hay ensambladas aqui, me dieron ganas de armarme un clase D, lo ire a comprar mañana...


----------



## shevchenko

Importa el esfuerzo, el cariño, o las alegrias que nos dé por sobre todo, yo monte un tda2030 fuente simple para usar con una bateria ya que cuando compré mi terreno no habia electricidad ni un techo para tener algo caro, y la verdad lo amé jaja
Dejo foto del ultimo que armé el irs  d1k5 heeermoso sonido.
Lo castigo a diario (+-70 irfp260n) a 3 ohms (2 bajos de 15 en paralelo, y 2 satelites de 6 ohms en serie entre ellos)


----------



## Sparda236

shevchenko dijo:


> Importa el esfuerzo, el cariño, o las alegrias que nos dé por sobre todo, yo monte un tda2030 fuente simple para usar con una bateria ya que cuando compré mi terreno no habia electricidad ni un techo para tener algo caro, y la verdad lo amé jaja
> Dejo foto del ultimo que armé el irs  d1k5 heeermoso sonido.
> Lo castigo a diario (+-70 irfp260n) a 3 ohms (2 bajos de 15 en paralelo, y 2 satelites de 6 ohms en serie entre ellos)


esta hermoso, yo corte un pedazo de pcb donde encajara el tba820m con sus componentes, el mio se ve horrible pero el tuyo se ve divino, como se comporta en frecuencias bajas ese monstruo?


----------



## shevchenko

Tremendo, arme irs2092, irs900  algunos tda8920 (que son de pocos watts) tda clase AB y este es el que mejor bajos tiene, el EQ esta mas bien bajo de ese lado... Y lo que mas me gustó es que los medios/agudos no desaparescan al sonar el bajo, o que no se disparan los medios/agudos en ausencia de bajos


----------



## Sparda236

una pregunta, yo tengo un TDA8588AJ, pero no puedo hacerlo funcionar, donde pregunto como encenderlo sin un ic?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 3, 2020

quiero usar el 8588aj, ya con eso no deberia preocuparme de potencia, son 4x50w!!!!


----------



## shevchenko

Para el tamaño que ya traiga una protección no tiene precio jaja


----------



## Sparda236

hazle una casa donde vivir(carcasa), para que no le pase nada a esa belleza....


----------



## shevchenko

Coff coff (aun anda seguro

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 3, 2020

No entra en los gabinetes que tengo jaja


----------



## Sparda236

hazle una caja de madera o de metal y metelo ahi con todo...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 3, 2020



Sparda236 dijo:


> una pregunta, yo tengo un TDA8588AJ, pero no puedo hacerlo funcionar, donde pregunto como encenderlo sin un ic?
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 3, 2020
> 
> quiero usar el 8588aj, ya con eso no deberia preocuparme de potencia, son 4x50w!!!!


porque todos evitan hablar de este ic, es extraño que no encuentre ningun hilo donde lo mencionen, nisiquiera los maestros lo toman en cuenta......

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 3, 2020

lo tengo desde hace 1 año guardado sin poder hacer nada con el......


----------



## shevchenko

Son dificiles de conseguir originales, yo tengo algunos stk de 60+60 y unos de 120+120, hermosos, también los mas pequeños de 12+12w o 30+30 también sln usables para monitores, mas esos de equipos de musica viejos, suenan muy muy bien  y para el hogar son mas que suficiente.


----------



## mostrin

STK 402-100 estereo, hecho con 90% componentes reciclados solo la tarjeta de cobre y 6 resistencia compradas. Me base en el diseño de un forista de esta pagina (fausto Garcia).Solo le agregue la funte a la tarjeta.


----------



## rulfo

Amplificador HiFi 20w rms +-20v con transistores
					

Buenas noches.  Viendo que la Impedancia de entrada al Amplificador está muy cercana a los 39KΩ...  El valor de ese Condensador influirá en la frecuencia más baja que el Amplificador reproducirá.  El valor del Condensador junto con la Resistencia de 39KΩ forman un Filtro pasa Altos.  Si...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Montado en un gabinete de esos "feos", si no recuerdo mal con una bías en 410mA, con un filtrado de 14100uf por rama, la verdad que suena bastante bien y sin ruidos...


----------



## Agustinw

Trabajando en el gabo de los amplis
Solo está presentado


----------



## DMLUNA

Agustinw dijo:


> Trabajando en el gabo de los amplis
> Solo está presentado


Me estaría dando mucha vergüenza mostrar el armado de mí gabinete,después de ver semejante obra de arte. Mis felicitaciones @Agustinw


----------



## Agustinw

DMLUNA dijo:


> Me estaría dando mucha vergüenza mostrar el armado de mí gabinete,después de ver semejante obra de arte. Mis felicitaciones @Agustinw



Muchas gracias DMLUNA, la verdad que vengo desde hace tiempo con este proyecto personal, es parte del equipo de sonido triamplificado que arranqué a construir hace un tiempito tiempote


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Agustinw dijo:


> es parte del equipo de sonido triamplificado que arranqué a construir hace un *tiempito tiempote*


No creo que tanto tiempo como el mío...pero igual pinta moooooiiiiii bueno!!
       

Igual creo que deberías comenzar un tema propio con el detalle de todo lo que vas haciendo, por que son buenas guías para los foristas y mejor documentación propia del proyecto.


----------



## DMLUNA

Aquí va mí humilde aporte al tema,se aceptan críticas constructivas.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Crítica Ninguna, admiración y felicitación por cultivar y disfrutar esta bella afición. Enhorabuena  y a disfrutarlo. 
Un saludo.


----------



## osk_rin

Que tal compañeros.
Acá les muestro otro proyecto que sigue en construcción, ya tiene mucho que lo estoy armando y avanza lento .
Es un par de pequeños amplificadores para el auto, con sus respectivas SMPS DC-DC con TL494.
Los amplificadores son un LM4780 alimentado a +-25v para los parlantes de las puertas  y Un NMos200 alimentado a +-40v para el subwoofer.
Aún me falta armar sus respectivos crossover, pero ya falta menos.
Colo es costumbre la mayoría de los componentes son recuperados de placas.


----------



## DMLUNA

Seguimos , lentamente.......sin mucho más que agregar,las imágenes hablan por si solas.


----------



## endryc1

Terminando un class D


----------



## endryc1

Es doble cara la placa. Hay conexiones de ambos lados más el plano de tierra. Saludos. Es un fullbridge con tl494 + delay de encendido + ac detector + overload detector + detector de alta temperatura . Todo esto al Sd del 2110.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 15, 2020

La otra cara


----------



## DMLUNA

Seguimos avanzando, tranquilo.
Sepan disculpar al intruso de la segunda fotografía.


----------



## moonwalker

Solventando la ausencia de audio para un TV Smart que quedó inoperante en la sección del amplificador, el cliente pidió un amplificador pequeño como para aprovechar los parlantes internos del TV. Buscando entre mis checheres, encontré la tarjeta de un TV Chino con el integrado TDA7266SA el cual extraje y haciendo un pequeño PCB y un puñado de componentes reciclados (excepto el potenciómetro ) construí un amplificador muy sencillito de montar pero con excelente sonido configurado en BTL. Compré una cajita plástica para contener el circuito y el sonido salió al ruedo y excelente . Fotos.


----------



## rulfo

¿No le has puesto ningún fusible o protección alguna o no la veo??


----------



## Sparda236

falta el fusible moon, eso es importante...... pero se ve muy simple y bonito....


----------



## moonwalker

Sí Rulfo y Sparda236 tienen razón debería de llevar un Fusible aunque el trafo lleva un fusible interno en el primario y considerando la sencillez y lo chico pienso que me pasé de confiado . Saludos gracias .


----------



## shevchenko

Es mejor el fusible del lado primario, ya que del lado secundario tenes que poner 2, uno para cada rama, y si solo por sobre consumo (en vez de 4 ohms le pusiste 3 o 2 ohms) se quema 1 solo y se quema el amp... En cambio el del primario se quema y de apaga todo.


----------



## endryc1

SI es class D se puede quemar uno solo y no pasa nada. Solo se mutea el Amp. Saludos. Ya me ha pasado haciendo pruebas.


----------



## antoito

VVeo que es costumbre el enviar fotos de nuestras realizaciones. Pues bien, voy a mostraros algunas de mi último preamplificador que he construido.
Previo doble: Válvulas + transistores+ 2 integrados, seleccionables.
Selector de entradas y salidas electrónico y módulo auxiliar para oir MP3 y Wav.


----------



## antoito

Ya sólo faltaba las fotos de mi antiquísimo amplificador, pues ahí van:


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Que ampli es????? Fantásticos equipos!!! Enhorabuena!!!!


----------



## antoito

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Que ampli es????? Fantásticos equipos!!! Enhorabuena!!!!


Mini Crescendo de Elektor, hecho en 1.992. Con algunos aditamentos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

antoito dijo:


> Mini Crescendo de Elektor, hecho en 1.992. Con algunos aditamentos.


Gran circuito....


----------



## Jovic

moonwalker dijo:


> Buenas tardes colegas; inventando un poco y tratando de salvar un baflecito activo USB-Bluetooth cuyo circuito de amplificación se había arruinado, coloqué un amplificador transistorizado con Darlington, el mismo que hice basado en uno de los circuitos de Aiwa.. con +/-20, y salidas B1616 y D2478, la potencia es más evidente, por lo que los parlantes quedaron corto. Sin embargo el invento quedó de 10..


Amigo*, *yo lo *h*i*c*e pero se escucha bajito y con un zumbido*.*
*¿E*l B1616 es el q*ue* va en el lado de la fuente -B o en el +B*?*


----------



## moonwalker

Jovic dijo:


> Amigo*, *yo lo *h*i*c*e pero se escucha bajito y con un zumbido*.*
> *¿E*l B1616 es el q*ue* va en el lado de la fuente -B o en el +B*?*


El B1616 va del lado negativo. Debes tener algo mal conectado. Si hay zumbido podría ser por causa de falta de filtrado en la fuente de poder o también por causa de una tierra sin conectar por ejemplo el cable de entrada de señal en el amplificador. Verificar esto. Saludos.


----------



## DMLUNA

Aplicando pintura de base sobre el MDF. 
Luego la pintura final.


----------



## moonwalker

Amplificador sencillo 35W cuasicomplementario.

En estos días, cuando las reparaciones de TV, equipos de sonido y amplificadores han sido escasa por estos lares, me puse a reunir un puñado de componentes en su mayoría reciclados para la construcción de un amplificador que tomé de una planta pequeña china que reparé hace algunos meses atrás, al cual le copié el diagrama y realizando un pequeño PCB quedó un amplificador estéreo.

Es un amplificador muy básico, con la ausencia de etapas para mejorar parámetros de THD y estabilidad pero quise dejarlo tal cual así para mantener el diseño lo más sencillo posible además de que sale tan barato realizarlo por los pocos componentes que lleva y transistores baratos. El amplificador lo tengo con una fuente de +/-25V y una tensión offset aceptable de 15mV y 36mV para el canal 1 y 2 respectivamente con salida cuasicomplementaria usando TIP41C. Colocando un parlante de 6" por cada canal, el sonido es muy bueno y potente, suficiente para el hogar y pese a no ser un HIFI, el audio es bastante aceptable. Dejo algunas fotos y el diagrama.


----------



## DMLUNA

Seguimos despacito con el gabinete. Terminando perforaciones. 
Listo para el pintado final !!!
Espero sea de su agrado, yo por ahora estoy bastante conforme y feliz de como viene quedando.


----------



## DMLUNA

Listo,terminado el proceso de pintado.
Fueron 4 manos en total, lijado al agua #400 entre mano y mano , y la verdad sorprendido con la terminación, siendo que usé pintura en aerosol de una marca Argentina (empieza con la letra K) y todo los que alguna vez la usamos,sabemos que no es lo mejor.


----------



## Agustinw

Hoy terminé de conectar casi todo aunque no de forma definitiva ya que solo estoy probando pero arrancó todo en orden (sin explosiones) . Este gabinete es la etapa de potencia de un sistema 3 vías activo por lo que contiene 6 amplificadores, la fuente, el protector DC con retardo de encendido y desconexión rápida y una plaquita con zener y TR para bajar el voltaje de rama a 24v. Tengo planeado agregar 3 LEDS en el frente indicando el estado de la protección.
Aún no coloqué la tapa superior y ya noto que se acumula bastante calor, espero que mejore agregando más agujeros en la tapa de abajo

Este gabinete se va a conectar a un gabinete más pequeño de pre y crossover con un conector de microfono de 6 pines en lugar de cables RCA, no se como resultará esto ya que es algo que se me ocurrió para simplificar (en realidad la idea es que sea fácil de conectar y no de lugar a errores de conexión) pero habrá que ver si no tendré quilombo de ruidos. Lo que creo que es bueno es que desde el ampli al encender se alimentará mediante un interlock hembra al otro gabinete por lo que tendrán siempre una masa de chasis con buena conexión entre ambos.


Si se preguntan como sujeté las placas a la chapa, utilicé los espaciadores esos de bronce o latón que vienen con los motherboard; los soldé con estaño a la chapa y luego corté al ras para que no sobresalgan al otro lado.

Es uno de los primeros gabinetes serios que armo, si tendría que volver a armarlo cambiaría un montón de cosas que se que no hice de la mejor manera (en especial la forma en que sujete los amplificadores al disipador que fue bastante desprolija e impráctica) pero bueno ya está, la próxima vez será


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Gran trabajo..... Enhorabuena..?? Que es lo que notas que sube la temperatura???? Lo digo porque se ve aluminio bueno y a raudales....?? La fuente conmutada????


----------



## Agustinw

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Gran trabajo..... Enhorabuena..?? Que es lo que notas que sube la temperatura???? Lo digo porque se ve aluminio bueno y a raudales....?? La fuente conmutada????


Gracias Juan
Lo que sube la temperatura es el aire, tengo que hacer que haya circulación para que no quede atrapado porque de a poco se va calentando y algunos componentes internos comienzan a calentarse. Se solucionaría fácil con un cooler que extraiga el aire pero es algo a lo que no querría tener que llegar.
Por ahora solo se me ocurre más agujeros abajo y arriba para que el aire corra por convección


----------



## DMLUNA

Seguimos despacito con el gabinete, estéticamente terminando, empezando a montar conectores y/o accesorios. 
Prometo que éste año está listo y funcionando !!!


----------



## aadf

Hola,

Muy bueno Agustinw, veo que usaste una fuente smps... cual en particular?
De todos mis amplis, en el ultimo estoy usando una smps auto-oscilante porque no tuve buenas experiencias con otras (tampoco que arme muchas).

saludos,
Andres.


----------



## Agustinw

aadf dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Muy bueno Agustinw, veo que usaste una fuente smps... cual en particular?
> De todos mis amplis, en el ultimo estoy usando una smps auto-oscilante porque no tuve buenas experiencias con otras (tampoco que arme muchas).
> 
> saludos,
> Andres.


Buenas noches Andrés
Fíjate que en las palabras puse los hipervínculos a los post de la fuente, los amplis y el protector DC
Son todos pertenecientes a posteos de miembros del foro


----------



## Agustinw

Esto no es un amplificador como tal pero va conectado al amplificador jaja
Es el gabinete que estoy terminando para el pre, filtro y receptor bluetooth

Está hecho en MDF, las tapas son chapa y las perillas las hice con MDF y mechas de copa, el fresado donde entran las perillas también con mechas de copa (haces el circulo y luego levantas el MDF con un destornillador y te queda el hueco).
El trafo es enorme porque es el que tenía a mano, si encuentro otro más chico mejor así mete menos ruido
Adentro es bastante quilombo pero al menos de afuera se ve bastante minimalista


----------



## J2C

/Fuera de tema

@Agustinw ccon que has pegado el papel de aluminio a los paneles de MDF?


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Agustinw

J2C dijo:


> /Fuera de tema
> 
> @Agustinw ccon que has pegado el papel de aluminio a los paneles de MDF?
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-



Con pegamento universal, hay muchas marcas distintas pero las más conocidas son Unipox y Uhu. Tarda en endurecer y te da tiempo a acomodar


----------



## DMLUNA

Agustinw dijo:


> Con pegamento universal, hay muchas marcas distintas pero las más conocidas son Unipox y Uhu. Tarda en endurecer y te da tiempo a acomodar


Agustinw te pregunto,ya que estoy en el mismo proceso, armé el gabinete del amplificador en MDF, y ahora estoy por armar  otro gabinete también en MDF para albergar las plaquetas del pre y control de tonos+ volumen + vumetros led.
El papel aluminio veo que lo usaste para aislar la electrónica del transformador y su fuente,  con eso se evitan interferencias/ruidos?


----------



## DJ T3

DMLUNA dijo:


> con eso se evitan interferencias/ruidos?


Exactamente, pero se debe conectar a tierra/masa.
Asi como está, y si tuviese una tapa tambien de aliminio, se crea una jaula de Faraday.


----------



## DMLUNA

DJ T3 dijo:


> Exactamente, pero se debe conectar a tierra/masa.
> Asi como está, y si tuviese una tapa tambien de aliminio, se crea una jaula de Faraday.


Perdón por la ignorancia,que cosa se debe conectar a masa? Toda el envoltorio de papel aluminio?


----------



## DJ T3

Exacto, todo el envoltorio/carcasa/gabinete/etc., metalico que lo recubra. Incluso puede solamente ser la base metalica, o no poner nada, depende del diseño del circuito.
En éste caso, no es necesario realizar la jaula de Faraday, eso se usa en la parte de comunicaciones (radiofrecuencias, microondas, etc)


----------



## DMLUNA

@DJ T3 muchas gracias por la información a modo de respuesta !!! 
No sé que haría sin ustedes compañeros del foro !!!


----------



## Agustinw

DMLUNA dijo:


> @DJ T3 muchas gracias por la información a modo de respuesta !!!
> No sé que haría sin ustedes compañeros del foro !!!



Buen día DMLUNA, es tal como indica DJT3, todo ese papel está conectado a masa y junto a las tapas que son de chapa dejan el circuito blindado a interferencias. En este caso con esto se redujo a practicamente nada las interferencias del modulo bluetooth y las interferencias que se produce cuando uno acerca la mano a los potenciometros del control de tonos.


----------



## moonwalker

Hola colegas. Subo algunas fotos del sistema que rediseñé de un mini parlante activo al que se le dañó el sistema de batería e inventando un poco la eliminé y removiendo el pequeño amplificadorcito que estos traen, agregué un amplificador transistorizado que subí aquí: Fotos de Amplificadores hechos en casa.

Taladrando y atornillando, le agregué sus accesorios externos: un switch, un portafusible, un terminal socket para parlantes y sus entradas o jack RCA. Instalé un transformador viejito que tenía por allí rodando con su respectivo puente rectificador y su par de condensadores. Aprovechando el sistema de USB BLUETOOTH FM que tenía originalmente el baflecito amplificado quedó un sistema por decirlo híbrido con un puntaje de 10 . Para las postrimerías, agregaré un ecualizador y habilitaré las entradas AUX para obtener un sistema mucho más versátil y completo.


----------



## moonwalker

Aquí adjunto una versión del amplificador anterior cuasicomplementario que había presentado aquí Fotos de Amplificadores hechos en casa pero ahora con transistores más robustos D718 y con fuente de corriente para el par diferencial y multiplicador Vbe con su ajuste para el control de la corriente de reposo. Con una fuente de +/-45V el amplificador funciona excelente . Obtuve Voltaje Offset de 24mV y 12mA Bias por cada transistor de salida (se puede llevar a unos 25mA sin problemas). El disipador es algo chico por lo que se debe colocar uno con un poco más de área sin embargo lo dejé tal cual porque usé el amplificador con su ventilador en un viejito equipo de sonido Samsung modelo Max-55 al cual se le había quemado la etapa de salida con STK. El voltaje de alimentación de equipo suministra +/-35V. Pronto adjuntaré fotos trabajando en el equipo de sonido. Saludos. Dios les bendiga.


----------



## sebsjata

@moonwalker para futuras correcciones agrega un diodo y una resistencia en serie con el driver de la parte negativa, se llama diodo Baxandall, ese diodo intenta corregir la asimetría en la región del crossover ya que se está usando un EF en la parte superior que requiere 1.2V para encender y en la parte de abajo se usa una configuración CFP o Sziklai que requiere 0.6V para encender, ese diodo agrega esos 0.6V que hacen falta para corregir la asimetría.
realmente Baxandall recomienda usar un transdiodo
hay otras versiones donde conectan el diodo y la resistencia a la resistencia de colector del transistor negativo


----------



## moonwalker

sebsjata dijo:


> @moonwalker para futuras correcciones agrega un diodo y una resistencia en serie con el driver de la parte negativa, se llama diodo Baxandall, ese diodo intenta corregir la asimetría en la región del crossover ya que se está usando un EF en la parte superior que requiere 1.2V para encender y en la parte de abajo se usa una configuración CFP o Sziklai que requiere 0.6V para encender, ese diodo agrega esos 0.6V que hacen falta para corregir la asimetría.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 267400realmente Baxandall recomienda usar un transdiodo
> Ver el archivo adjunto 267401hay otras versiones donde conectan el diodo y la resistencia a la resistencia de colector del transistor negativo
> Ver el archivo adjunto 267402


Hola sebsjata gracias por la recomendación y por supuesto que la tendré en consideración para el próximo proyecto. La configuración que he visto en varios diseños de amplificadores por ejemplo cuasicomplementario y CFP es la última que adjuntaste. Gracias sebsjata y demás colegas por su atención .


----------



## moonwalker

Subo un par de fotitos algo borrosas pero que muestran el amplificador P3A de Rod Elliott (me gusta mucho este circuito). Por allí tenía un par de transistores TO-3 los cuales debido a la oxidación perdieron el código pero los recuperé de un viejo amplificador ya extinto y realizando un PCB sencillo, obtuve el circuito que les posteo. Coloqué una fuente con +/-35V ajustando la corriente de reposo a unos 22mA. El voltaje offset quedó en 38mV y a diferencia del circuito de Rod, usé un espejo de corriente para los colectores del par diferencial. El sonido es elegante, sin ecualizador ni preamplificador ( aunque lógico le hace falta su previo). Con unas horas escuchando música , cada vez que realizo este amplificador me fascina más. Saludos


----------



## DMLUNA

Buen día foristas.
Subo imágenes del preamplificador que estoy ensamblando. 
Tiene vumetros led, control de tonos, graves,medios, agudos,balance y volúmen.
Así quedaría el conjunto, amplificador + pre.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, después de llevar un tiempo parado he vuelto ha retomar el tema, tenía este amplificador a medias, ya hoy lo he terminado ( le daré una vuelta al cableado, no me termina de convencer...) y probado, y espectacular como suena y con qué potencia y lo increíble que ha y salido funcionado de primeras.

He utilizado el pre del compañero mnicolau.





						Amplificador y Pre HiFi Rotel + PCB
					

Bueno como me es imposible comprar un amplificador de alta calidad, decidí armarme uno. Busqué el manual de servicio de un amplificador Rotel RA-02, aislé las etapas amplificadoras y pre-amplificadoras y armé el PCB. El resultado es un circuito barato (gasté más o menos unos 5U$S en el...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



Y la etapas de potencia del compañero Quercus.





						Amplificador 100W con Darlington
					

Aquí les pongo los datos de un amplificador con Darlington, que seguro, más de uno conoce. He dado algunas vueltas con el buscador del foro por si ya estaba posteado y no lo he visto. Si lo estuviese con PCB, me trasladare a ese hilo y posteare mi versión.  Venia en una revista de Resistor del...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



Con un transformador de 30v ac, 8,3amp, 22000uf por canal, puente de diodos de 35amp, un segundo transformador para alimentar el pre, el protector y retardo a la coneccion de altavoces, y el soft star...
Y poco mas...


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, ayer lo probé durante un buen rato, con cargas fantasmas de 8 ohm, y suena bastante bien, potencia,  nada de ruidos extraños, pero, el problemas viene cuando lleva un rato en funcionamiento, la temperatura de los disipadores va subiendo (y pensaba que estaban sobredimensionados) cuando quise llegar estaban en 60 grados, y por lo tanto el bias se disparó en unos 60mv,  arranca en frío en unos 15mv.
Es normal que al subir la  temperatura suba el bias?
Le voy ha poner un ventilador encima de cada disipador, en la zona donde se encuentra los transitores, ya que debajo de los disipadores ahy boquetes que aspiren el airr...


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola caro Don rulfo , si es normal que lo Bias suba con lo aumento de la tenperatura .
Eso si deve ao facto de las tensiones de juntura de los transistores canbian al ritmo de la tenperatura.
Puedes chequear eso muy facilmente , mida con auxilio de un murtimetro digital la tensión de juntura de un diodo o de un transistor , despues caliente bien el  e recheque la tensión de juntura , vais perceber que esa diminue en relación de cuando frio ( tenperatura anbiente).
Mirando bien las fotos posteadas una dica que te dejo aca serias distribuir mejor los transistores de potenzia pelo dicipador de calor y no dejarlos tan cercanos entre si  al centro del dicipador.
Lo ventilador arriba del dicipador de calor debe "chupar" lo aire caliente , o sea funcionar como exaustor de calor .
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rulfo dijo:


> ayer lo probé durante un buen rato, con cargas fantasmas de 8 ohm, y suena bastante bien, potencia, nada de ruidos extraños, pero, el problemas viene cuando lleva un rato en funcionamiento, la temperatura de los disipadores va subiendo (y pensaba que estaban sobredimensionados) cuando quise llegar estaban en 60 grados, y por lo tanto el bias se disparó en unos 60mv, arranca en frío en unos 15mv.
> Es normal que al subir la temperatura suba el bias?


No es normal que lo haga teniendo el xVBE apoyado contra el disipador precisamente para bloquear ese efecto. Tenés un problema "serio" con el control de bias: fijate que el transistor xVBE esté bien apoyado contra el disipador de los transistores de salida y que se apoye con la parte plana y NO con la parte curva. Si es necesario, agregale una chapa con tornillo para apretarlo contra el disipador.


----------



## rulfo

No se aprecie muy bien en la imagen, pero tiene el tránsistor en la parte plana apoyado, con pasta y una chapa que lo presión atornillada al disipador...
Si lo mantengo a poco volumen va bien, pero claro cuando ya lo subo a la mitad o algo más, va calentado poco ha poco y con ello  la subida del Bias, y claro como el transformador tiene 8,3 amp, ya empieza también a bajar la tensión, no aguanta ese exceso de corriente ..
No se si sería lo correcto hablar en el propio tema del amplificador...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rulfo dijo:


> No se si sería lo correcto hablar en el propio tema del amplificador...


Probablemente convenga hacerlo ahí...


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , por las fotos posteadas puedo veer que la puebre puente rectificadora fue montada sin cualquer dicipador de calor .
Mi sugerencia es providenciar un bueno dicipador e calor para el y tanbien poner capacitores de desacople  (100nF x 50V)  en paralelo con cada diodo que conpoen esa puente.
!Saludos !


----------



## Gasparv

88
.Son cuatro módulos Carkit, 1980


Una copia de un plato LENCO L75


----------



## rulfo

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , por las fotos posteadas puedo veer que la puebre puente rectificadora fue montada sin cualquer dicipador de calor .
> Mi sugerencia es providenciar un bueno dicipador e calor para el y tanbien poner capacitores de desacople  (100nF x 50V)  en paralelo con cada diodo que conpoen esa puente.
> !Saludos !


Si tiene, uno de esos de uña, quizás pequeño, pero no calienta....
Lo que si le métere los condensadores...


----------



## DJ T3

Favor, no desvirtuar éste hilo. Cada cosa en su lugar.



Gasparv dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 27063588
> .Son cuatro módulos Carkit, 1980
> Ver el archivo adjunto 270637
> 
> Una copia de un plato LENCO L75


Ese de arriba es el que armaste?


----------



## shevchenko

Un par de stk y el irs1k5


----------



## CMA's System

Fullbridge con módulo PAM8403


----------



## DOSMETROS

Diagrama de todo eso ?


----------



## CMA's System

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Diagrama de todo eso ?


En realidad, no hago diagramas de los proyectos.
Hago todas las pruebas en araña o en placa experimental y luego directo al pcb.
Uso los esquemas que figuran en los datasheet, aprendo como funcionan, los memorizo y luego los armo por bloques


----------



## josco

CMA's System dijo:


> En realidad, no hago diagramas de los proyectos.
> Hago todas las pruebas en araña o en placa experimental y luego directo al pcb.
> Uso los esquemas que figuran en los datasheet, aprendo como funcionan, los memorizo y luego los armo por bloques


Y que hace el PAM8403 Ahi, es una especie de driver? Yo esos los uso para reemplazar los C.I. de salida de audio de pequeñas
bocinas con reproductor de USB o hasta en las TV cuando no hay audio.


----------



## CMA's System

josco dijo:


> Y que hace el PAM8403 Ahi, es una especie de driver? Yo esos los uso para reemplazar los C.I. de salida de audio de pequeñas
> bocinas con reproductor de USB o hasta en las TV cuando no hay audio.


Es el cerebro de toda la placa, digamos que es como el cliché de las películas.
Una persona que maneja un robot gigante.
El PAM8403 es la persona


----------



## josco

CMA's System dijo:


> Es el cerebro de toda la placa, digamos que es como el cliché de las películas.
> Una persona que maneja un robot gigante.
> El PAM8403 es la persona


Una persona que maneja un robot gigante. (como en la pelicula sector 9) Entonces se usa ahi como driver o Exitador para la etapa. Muy interesante.


----------



## CMA's System

josco dijo:


> Una persona que maneja un robot gigante. (como en la pelicula sector 9) Entonces se usa ahi como driver o Exitador para la etapa. Muy interesante.


Exacto, es tan simple como eso.
Y con 94vdc(probado) te vuela la peluca 
Se pueden hacer 2 placas fullbridge(cada uno) por cada módulo PAM8403


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te pedía el diagrama *para que tu experiencia le sirviera a otros* y no quedara solo como una anécdota


----------



## malesi

CMA's System dijo:


> Uso los esquemas que figuran en los datasheet, aprendo como funcionan, los memorizo y luego los armo por bloques


Nos enseñas el cocido, pero no nos invitas a comer...


----------



## carbajal

Presento mi última creación, es el amplificador IRS900D pero con una modificación, no use los mosfet que deberían ir porque no tenía (IRFP4227), los que tiene son IRF640 ya que tenía bastantes y los quería probar y como funcionó con ellos por lo que los deje así. Use un inductor que saque de una bocina amplificada que se arruinó, desconozco su medida ya que no poseo inductometro ni osciloscopio, lo hice a pura prueba y error, para mi suerte salió andando de una. Todo lo demás tal cuál el diagrama, y esta en su cajoncito de madera, frente y parte trasera de metal con un pre mono con control de altos y bajos.
Saludos!


----------



## mario17farias

carbajal dijo:


> Presento mi última creación, es el amplificador IRS900D pero con una modificación, no use los mosfet que deberían ir porque no tenía (IRFP4227), los que tiene son IRF640 ya que tenía bastantes y los quería probar y como funcionó con ellos por lo que los deje así. Use un inductor que saque de una bocina amplificada que se arruinó, desconozco su medida ya que no poseo inductometro ni osciloscopio, lo hice a pura prueba y error, para mi suerte salió andando de una. Todo lo demás tal cuál el diagrama, y esta en su cajoncito de madera, frente y parte trasera de metal con un pre mono con control de altos y bajos.
> Saludos!



*H*ola compañero, muy lindo el diseño de tu gabinete, ser*í*as tan amable de pasarme mas fotos de como lo montaste ? *T*e lo agradeceré en serio, no soy muy bueno haciéndolos.


----------



## carbajal

mario17farias dijo:


> *H*ola compañero, muy lindo el diseño de tu gabinete, ser*í*as tan amable de pasarme mas fotos de como lo montaste ? *T*e lo agradeceré en serio, no soy muy bueno haciéndolos.


Hola perdón por el retraso en la respuesta, no tengo fotos de todo el  proceso pero te lo dejaré descrito aquí, así le pueda servir a alguien más.
Usé madera de MDF 5/8, corte dos partes iguales para los laterales derecho e izquierdo de acuerdo a lo que yo necesitaba, que fueron 22cms x 11cms y luego las tapas superior e inferior de 22cms x 35cms.
Para armarlo primero coloque el piso y le atornille los laterales y deje  la tapa superior para el último, use ángulo de aluminio del que se usa en fabricación de ventanales  de 1cm para soporte de las tapas frontal y trasera que son metálicas. Para los cortes de los terminales de bocina y entrada de corriente, así como swich de encendido y apagado usé caladora con su sierrita para cortar metal.
Eso puedo comentar sobre el armado, espero pueda servir a alguien. Por cierto lo tapice con alfombra para bocina. Saludos!


----------



## surachit

my class d+smps sg-3525 in lunc box  vcc+-58v load 4 ohm  cold power


----------



## J2C

.



@surachit this is a forum in Spanish, please use a translator (example: *





						Google Traductor
					

El servicio gratuito de Google traduce al instante palabras, frases y páginas web del inglés a más de cien idiomas.




					translate.google.com.ar
				



*) to ask your question.


Thanks.-


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Ese amplificador es Tailandés, lo ví en una página de amplificadores famoso de dicho país, creo que Fogonazo compartió ese enlace... de manuales de amplificadores tailandeses (sic)


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, hay un pequeño amplificador, económico y sencillo...





						Amplificador HiFi 20w rms +-20v con transistores
					

Pandacba: Reconozco que todos los cambios son realizados de manera empírica, sin mas base que la observación y la experiencia adquirida de ella. Gracias por tomarte el tiempo de comentar, voy a tomar en cuenta tus "observaciones".  Por otro lado: Aquí están las simulaciones, el problema es que...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Sergio124

Está es  una driver. Que diseñé de un plano de  soundtrack con indicador de clip  tiene  lindo sonido y funciona ala  primera


----------



## rulfo

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, hay un pequeño amplificador, económico y sencillo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amplificador HiFi 20w rms +-20v con transistores
> 
> 
> Pandacba: Reconozco que todos los cambios son realizados de manera empírica, sin mas base que la observación y la experiencia adquirida de ella. Gracias por tomarte el tiempo de comentar, voy a tomar en cuenta tus "observaciones".  Por otro lado: Aquí están las simulaciones, el problema es que...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forosdeelectronica.com


Buenas,  se me pasó  de comentar un poco, lo he tenido varios días funcionando  y suena bastante bien, sin ruido...
La verdad que hay poco que decir, ya que es bastante sencillo, tienen el siguiente protector y retardo para  los altavoces, alimentado con un 7812...





						Amplificador HiFi 20w rms +-20v con transistores
					

Pandacba: Reconozco que todos los cambios son realizados de manera empírica, sin mas base que la observación y la experiencia adquirida de ella. Gracias por tomarte el tiempo de comentar, voy a tomar en cuenta tus "observaciones".  Por otro lado: Aquí están las simulaciones, el problema es que...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



7 condensadores de 2200uf por rama, un pequeño filtro EMI en la entrada de red, un módulo bluetooth alimentado  por un 7805.
El transformador es de +-18v ac, le he conectado la tierra de la vivienda mediante un interruptor al gnd, la verdad que no se aprecia diferencia, y poco más..





						Protector de parlantes + PCB (sep... otro más)
					

Bueno, este protector de parlantes + mute on/off está 100% basado en el diseño presentado por Crimson en este hilo, pero lo pongo en uno nuevo por que si nó se va a armar mucho lío para buscarlo entre mas de 100 mensajes surtidos :oops:. Tal como ya lo comenté acá, al diseño de Crimson le cabían...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



Perdón, me lié con el enlace del protector...


----------



## moonwalker

Mi amplificador HWK250

Dejando un lado los retos boxísticos con los TVs trcs y demás índole , un amigo quería que le hiciera un sencillo amplificador como para dos parlantes medios de un pequeño sistema de audio que tiene y realicé el siguiente circuito amplificador a continuación. 

No es nada novedoso salvo algunas cosas por allí que agregué, este amplificador funciona muy bien siempre y cuando empleemos refacciones originales o en su defecto buenas. El sonido es muy bueno pese a la sencillez ya que sólo tendríamos que realizar un sólo ajuste, el de bias con un valor seguro para evitar cualquier recalentamiento en la salida. Dejé unos 20 miliamperios por cada transistor pero se puede llevar un poco más allá. El offset es relativamente bajo, siempre eligiendo unos transistores emparejados en sus Hfe, del resto sale casi de una si mantenemos así el circuito respecto al diagrama. Intentado con una fuente de +/-65V que podría llegar a unos hipotéticos 250W en una carga de cuatro ohmios, empleé una fuente de +/-57 de un transformador que tenía por allí en mi stock. 

No tengo documento de diseño del PCB puesto que lo hice a mano con lápiz, hoja, papel carbón y marcador Sharpie y por ende no tengo un documento en PDF como tal pero cuando ya tenga mi PC pasaré este dibujo a un software y lo adjuntaré acá al foro como otros muchos PCBs que tengo dibujados a mano. El PCB quedó compacto, tratando siempre de minimizar el cableado. Sin más nada que decir, gracias por su atención. Dios les bendiga.


----------



## osk_rin

Que tal compañeros. 
Para estas fiestas me propuse a a terminan un amplificador de 200w que tenía armado en placa desde hace más de un año, así que se merecía un lindo gabinete y reemplazar su antiguo trafo de hierro por una smps más lijera y compacta. Pero resultó ser muy mala idea 
Para salir del paso ya le adapte el transformador viejo y confiable, ya habrá tiempo para intentar nuevamente con una smps


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Veo unas resistencias churruscaditas en imagen 04.


----------



## malesi

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Veo unas resistencias churruscaditas en imagen 04.





osk_rin dijo:


> Pero resultó ser muy mala idea


----------



## osk_rin

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Veo unas resistencias churruscaditas en imagen 04.


Efectivamente, apenas le empecé a dar caña al amplificador y la fuente hizo  , no se exactamente que haya pasado, pero por ahí me comento el compa ruso que posiblemente se saturó el núcleo y los transistores de conmutación hicieron pirotecnia .


----------



## prasadh22

Rockola 250W Stereo


----------



## DJ T3

Consulta. Para el TO-220 que se ve por lado, no conviene que vaya pegado al disipador? O es otra funcion?
Y los drivers, no conviene unos clips de disipador al menos?


----------



## Gerson strauss

prasadh22 dijo:


> Rockola 250W Stereo


Ayer se cumplió 3 años desde la partida de Joaquín (ampletos)   pero nos dejo buenos diseños de amplificación, como este.


----------



## moonwalker

DJ T3 dijo:


> Consulta. Para el TO-220 que se ve por lado, no conviene que vaya pegado al disipador? O es otra funcion?
> Y los drivers, no conviene unos clips de disipador al menos?


En este amplificador por la naturaleza en que trabaja, mayormente en clase B no hace falta colocar ningún transistor al disipador salvo los de la salida ya que el circuito bias está constituido por dos diodos en serie. Los transistores trabajan fríos por ejemplo los drivers no les hace falta ni siquiera un disipador pequeño. Este amplificador debe ser muy parecido al llamado "zener" el cual usó la página ladelec sólo con unas pequeñas variantes como también otro similar conocido por aquí como "pioneer" o "expandible" posteado por Joaquín Ortíz de Construya su videorockola. En ambos amplificadores, DJT3, los que sólo van a la salida son los transistores de salida.


----------



## prasadh22




----------



## ivanutn

Hola gente. Tanto tiempo. Subo algunas fotos del amplificador armado en aquellos días de cuarentena.

6BQ5/EL84 Clase A SE + 12AX7 por canal. Rectificadora 5R4WGA.  EL gabinete fue fabricado en Rosario por una empresa que se dedica a cortes CNC. Lleva mas de 1 año fin problemas.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

*Una pregunta, ¿porqué tienes enrollados los cables? como si fueran cables trenzados*


----------



## malesi

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> *Una pregunta, ¿porqué tienes enrollados los cables? como si fueran cables trenzados*


Un poco rollo pero sirve de respuesta 
Acoplamiento inductivo y cómo minimizar sus efectos en la industria - SMAR Technology Company


----------



## Don Plaquetin

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> *Una pregunta, ¿porqué tienes enrollados los cables? como si fueran cables trenzados*



el *cable de par trenzado* es un tipo de cable que tiene dos conductores eléctricos aislados y entrelazados para anular las interferencias de fuentes externas y diafonía de los cables adyacentes. Fue inventado por Alexander Graham Bell.


----------



## malesi

ivanutn dijo:


> Hola gente. Tanto tiempo. Subo algunas fotos del amplificador armado en aquellos días de cuarentena.
> 
> 6BQ5/EL84 Clase A SE + 12AX7 por canal. Rectificadora 5R4WGA.  EL gabinete fue fabricado en Rosario por una empresa que se dedica a cortes CNC. Lleva mas de 1 año fin problemas.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 279464Ver el archivo adjunto 279465Ver el archivo adjunto 279466Ver el archivo adjunto 279467Ver el archivo adjunto 279468Ver el archivo adjunto 279469



Esto es nivel de montaje  
Seguro que funciona hasta sin válvulas.


----------



## ivanutn

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> *Una pregunta, ¿porqué tienes enrollados los cables? como si fueran cables trenzados*


En principio es para evitar ruidos. El secundario de filamentos es de 6.3V con punto medio. Y también por una cuestión estética. Queda mas prolijo, es mas facil de seguir y controlar las conexiones.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Cuando hacía la instalación eléctrica de los motores de los ascensores y montacargas, solía hacer lo mismo e incluso les daba forma de "muelle" a los cables. Mas de uno me miró como si me faltara un tornillo. 
Mi primo hacía lo mismo con los casquillos de las bombillas. 

Me gusta la barilla cuadrada (cuadradillo) para la conexión de masa.


----------



## ivanutn

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Cuando hacía la instalación eléctrica de los motores de los ascensores y montacargas, solía hacer lo mismo e incluso les daba forma de "muelle" a los cables. Mas de uno me miró como si me faltara un tornillo.
> Mi primo hacía lo mismo con los casquillos de las bombillas.
> 
> Me gusta la barilla cuadrada (cuadradillo) para la conexión de masa.


Si eso de la brilla anda muy bien. La idea original era tener una barra independiente para cada canal, pero me quede corto. Ahí use una de 4x4mm.


----------



## Rorschach

Estaría interesante que publiques el diagrama completo del amplificador.
¿Que transformadores de salida has colocado?
Muy prolijo el montaje,


----------



## mahony

Este es un Ampli*ficador* para guitarra de dos canales y Loop de efectos paralelo, 40 *W*atts y usa 2 válvulas de salida rusas del tipo 6P3c, Los tranfo*rmadore*s  hechos por mi, Le llamé Whip L, Dejo fotos del Face Plate, Frente y Fondo.

Otro Whip, mismas válvulas de salida,  40 *W*atts, este además de los dos canales conmutables por pedal, tiene trémolo tambien valvular. * F*otos


----------



## moonwalker

Mis colegas Dios les bendiga grandemente.. Éste es un sencillo amplificador de salida Darlington el cual he posteado varias veces aquí en el foro. Lo he usado para salvar etapas de amplificación de aparatos de audio pequeños, pequeñas cabinas amplificadas, etc. Barato y de fácil montaje. En esta ocasión lo alimenté con una tensión de +/-32V. Los transistores como la mayoría de componentes son reciclados. Es muy funcional y es el circuito amplificador que usaba Aiwa en varios de sus modelos. Aquí adjunto el diagrama y dos fotos del PCB compacto con la fuente incluida. No poseo PDF del PCB puesto qje lo hice a mano.


----------



## Anthony dlv

wilmerjavier dijo:


> Éste amplificador Pionner es un driver normal, se le acopló el sistema de inyectores que posteó el amigo "Jhon Mulato", trabaja con fuente cuádruple con voltajes así.....  150 75 0 75 150 rectificados... ya se armó y se probó durante 12 horas contínuas, espero que les guste a los amigos del foro.



Buenas tardes compañero,
una consulta, es recomendable cambiarle el filtro de acople de señal a la tarjeta Pionner por uno de mayor valor (47 UF) ? Esto con el fin de ampliar el rango de frecuencia de entrada, he tenido esa inquietud pero quisiera consultar cual sería el posible resultado antes de ponerlo en practica. Gracias...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Anthony dlv dijo:


> Buenas tardes compañero,
> una consulta, *es recomendable cambiarle el filtro de acople de señal a la tarjeta Pionner por uno de mayor valor (47 UF)* ? Esto con el fin de ampliar el rango de frecuencia de entrada, he tenido esa inquietud pero quisiera consultar cual sería el posible resultado antes de ponerlo en practica. Gracias...



NO modifica mucho, pero una red filtro pasa bajo es mas que cambiar un capacitor te recomiendo que veas
*Filtro pasivos y respuesta **en Frecuencia*
y veras que es mejor un capacitor a masa que en serie entre la entrada y la base.

*Saludo*


----------



## wilmerjavier

Hola cordial saludo.....
Técnicamente, no debería afectar, ya que es un filtro de acople, y si también he escuchado eso..... Habria que probar, obviamente usa la lámpara serial, por seguridad del amplificador..... Ok


----------



## megas

Buen día y que las ideas y creaciones nos lleguen como los cobros de luz....o como era? en fin, primero, presentar, lo que inicio como una triste historia:
se quema mi computadora de escritorio y llega el fin de uso de un 5.1 que tenía conectada a ella, por recursos ahora tengo que adaptarme a una laptop, que solo tiene salida de audífonos stereo.
y sus tristes bocinitas de la lap, no van a sacarme la adrenalina que requiero en el día a día..... y comienza a salir la idea de juguete nuevo, comenzando por unas bocinitas de 3W, pal perro.... y tenia arrumbadas 2 satelitales Sony 40W que comencé a hacerlas activas, faltaba algo, así que empecé a la idea de no solo sería estéreo, sino 2.1.

Empezando en la primera foto con el disipador de aluminio pegado a la carcasa de un multímetro, con el integrado TDA8571J de 4 canales, alimentado con una fuente atx modificada a 12V y mas de 10 Amp, ni sufre, pero con filtro pasa-bajos r-c simple amplificado con un utc2822 de las bocinitas de 3W, un sacrificio que valoro mucho  de los 4 canales: 2 para stereo alimentando los parlantes Sony y 2 para los graves, alimentando 2 cajas de un ex-modular Sharp x-bass, ahora con parlantes de 40Watts, muy nítido el chip.
Pero ya encarrilado el ratón a ingar su suerte el gato....algo así, tenia botado de años un modular Kenwood, y su stk 405-070, cerebro muerto así como su lector de cd, y habemus 2.1 v2!

Para los satelitales en este, usé el amplificador STA540SA en modalidad de 2 canales en puente para el stereo normal, alimentado por una pequeña fuente conmutada y el stk para los graves, pegado a una parte de su placa la cual tiene todas sus protecciones trabajando. Los 2 amplificadores 2.1 no tienen control de volumen general , el audio se controla por la laptop, solo el control de volumen graves en las 2, son juguetes diseñados solo para esa lap, un celular les queda chico, no sacan fuerza, el 2.1 v2 presenta como filtro de graves, la modificacion de una plaquita de preamplificador simple de salidas para subwoofer rc4558 original del equipo de sonido, que no servía de filtro, solo preamplificador, que ahora actúa como pre+filtro pasabajos con entrada de volumen por resistencias fijas, pero su salida con potenciometro de 50k para volumen de graves, la v2 tiene un detalle con el transformador, y es que calienta demasiado, el equipo venía muy limitado en su origen asi que un ventilador de un pequeño transformador fue la solución simple, pero que aun asi, da un sonido potente y preciso...para mi esta muy bien.


----------



## josee

Os presento mi proyecto... Es un amplificador que compre echo en Ali, chino vamos!!. Es un 2.1 canales, el transformador no cabe por eso el conector de tres pines a la izquierda, la caja es comprada y alemana según dice. Me a costado mi tiempo meter todo ahí, pero a la final lo conseguí y creo que quedó bastante bien.

Saludos.


----------



## Gerson strauss

Sergio124 dijo:


> Hay un control de volumen digital que venden en Ali  con pantalla vale  84000 pesos colombianos


Hice el de este video y funciona muy bien, tiene esa función loudness que todo equipo de audio debería tener.


----------



## malesi

josee dijo:


> Malesi, no te gusto mi proyecto?
> 
> Un saludo.


Me gusta todo, y si se hace todo con las manos más.
Anímate y haces unopara que veas lo que se siente
Así que no compres más, que tienes muchos


----------



## josee

He instalado el control de volumen con control remoto, lo alimento con 12v del mismo amplificador. Y he conectado entradas y salidas al volumen, el pote a quedado un poco más alto que los otros, pero no cabía, funciona perfecto.... Dejo fotitos.


----------



## DJ T3

Por favor, decime que vas acomodar el sensor infrarrojo...   

Yo le pondría una perilla un poco mas grande en lo posible, por lo demas...


----------



## josee

El sensor es plano, no es el típico en forma de diodo. Creo que lo voy a pegar con pegamento y dejarlo plano, y que asome la cabeza para que le llegue el infrarrojo del mando.

La perilla es la que venía con el pote, no tengo otro xd. Voy a buscar uno un poco más grande a ver si encuentro. Gracias por los detalles.

Edito: me he dado cuenta que al quitar el RCA de entrada derecho, deja de sonar el canal izquierdo. Y mirando el esquema que pone el vendedor, el conector de altavoces está al revés. Se supone por lógica que el conector que está a la derecha es el canal derecho, pues no.... A este amplificador lo han montado al revés, igual que el positivo de altavoz están invertidos, que desastre. Ahora ya lo tengo correctamente.
Un saludo.


----------



## malesi




----------



## DJ T3

josee dijo:


> Creo que lo voy a pegar con pegamento y dejarlo plano, y que asome la cabeza para que le llegue el infrarrojo del mando


Una idea que habría que experimentar, es colocar en el hueco, silicona caliente (de la pistolita), y el sensor detrás del panel (pegado, obvio), así queda estético y funcional....


----------



## josee

No tengo silicona con pistola, estoy por echar loctite, lo justo para que se quede ahí. Gracias.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Ojo... que el loctite crea una fina capa que puede opacar el receptor.


----------



## josee

Cierto, pues buscaré una pistolita de silicona. Creo que mi cuñado tiene una. Bien visto Pinchavalvulas. Gracias


----------



## DMLUNA

malesi dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 291802


Lo ha perforado ,derritiendo el orificio? O me parece???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DMLUNA dijo:


> Lo ha perforado ,derritiendo el orificio? O me parece???


Como dijo Sócrates, cuando la unica herramienta disponible es un cautín todo lo que tenga que maquinar se parecerá al estaño


----------



## DMLUNA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Como dijo Sócrates, cuando la unica herramienta disponible es un cautín todo lo que tenga que maquinar se parecerá al estaño


Ojo,a no confundir,que mí comentario no es en modo de burla,nadie nació sabiendo. 
@josee de los errores se aprende. 
Que ningún comentario te desanime.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DMLUNA dijo:


> Ojo,a no confundir,que mí comentario no es en modo de burla,nadie nació sabiendo.


Nadie se está burlando, pero el asunto es que ya hemos visto que @josee tiene tendencia permanente a usar como herramienta lo primero que le cae en mano en lugar de conseguir y usar la correcta


----------



## josee

Lo derriti con un destornillador caliente, es que me parece casi imposible hacer un orificio cuadrado. Aún sigo intentando conseguir la pistolita de silicona. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

josee dijo:


> Lo derriti con un destornillador caliente, es que me parece casi imposible hacer un orificio cuadrado. Aún sigo intentando conseguir la pistolita de silicona.
> 
> Un saludo.


Un taladro en cada extremo y segueta para unirlos..


----------



## josee

Gracias por la idea, no lo había pensado. Me voy a poner hacerlo. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Sileighty_

Hola!

Les muestro este bafle amplificado que hice para un amigo hace un par de años. 

Consta de un amplificador mono basado en el TDA 7294 y un pre con control de tonos (este ultimo fue tomado de la pagina de Ampletos. QEPD).. Está alimentado por un transformador de 24V 3A con un doblador de tensión (para el TDA) y una fuente auxiliar de 12v regulados para el pre. El trafo es chico, si, pero era el que tenia. Me gustaria cambiarlo por uno de 24+24V 5A.

Los parlantes son unos "Rockford fosgate" r1525x2 de 5.25" 8 Ohm. La caja esta construida con fenolico de 15mm de espesor, lijada y con 3 manos de Cetol. La verdad como carpintero me cago de hambre jaja..  

No tengo fotos del proceso, solo algunas de cuando ya estaba casi terminado. Dejo algunos esquemas y capturas de los PCB. Si alguien quiere los archivos de Eagle los puedo subir.

Saludos!


----------



## malesi

DMLUNA dijo:


> @DJ T3 ,una duda,en la página 191, post #3803/4,este mismo usuario ya pidió el diagrama,y se lo pasaron, porque no fue avisado en ese momento? ?


Se escapó, pero te han pillado a ti


----------



## Ratmayor

Jelouses, hace mucho que no presumo nada, pero este si es digno de presumir...
Amplificador CFA (Current Feedback Amplifier) 120Wrms ~ 8Ω / 0.003% THD / 5Hz ~ 100KHz / Damping Factor: 400


----------



## Fogonazo

Ratmayor dijo:


> Jelouses, hace mucho que no presumo nada, pero este si es digno de presumir...
> Amplificador CFA (Current Feedback Amplifier) 120Wrms ~ 8Ω / 0.003% THD / 5Hz ~ 100KHz / Damping Factor: 400


Si limpias el exceso de grasa siliconada daría *MAS *de que presumir  "Samael ha hablado"

En lo demás está


----------



## DJ T3

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si limpias el exceso de grasa siliconada


Es una ratita sucia, no le pidas mucho... 

@Ratmayor andabas perdido, es bueno verte otra vez, y con excelentes aportes...!!!!


----------



## Ratmayor

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si limpias el exceso de grasa siliconada daría *MAS *de que presumir  "Samael ha hablado"





DJ T3 dijo:


> @Ratmayor andabas perdido, es bueno verte otra vez, y con excelentes aportes...!!!!


Sigo subiendo los aportes a mi blog con malvados propósitos de generar ingresos mínimos por publicidad, cursos y demás (Soy pobre y el silicio no se da en los árboles)


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 292805
> 
> Sigo subiendo los aportes a mi blog con malvados propósitos de generar ingresos mínimos por publicidad, cursos y demás *(Soy pobre y el silicio no se da en los árboles)*


Peeero puedes reciclar "Silicio" y muuuchos otros conponentes electronicos de charratas atiradas por la calles o puntos limpios.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Ratmayor

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Peeero puedes reciclar "Silicio" y muuuchos otros conponentes electronicos de charratas atiradas por la calles o puntos limpios.
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Aquí ya nadie bota nada  igual cuando uso reciclados también se quejan  por ejemplo, hice este:

Es un sistema bi-amplificado basado en este: Amplificador 50W Mosfet pero ligeramente modificado para exprimirle un poco más de guats, son 3 amplificadores, de los cuales uno es para los agudos y uso otros 2 en puente para los graves, además cuenta también con filtros activos Linkwitz-Riley, entrada balanceada e indicador de señal y picos, y un controlador de RPM para el fancooler, pero se quejan de mis pobres caps pese a que incluso nuevos vienen así


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez

Ratmayor dijo:


> Aquí ya nadie bota nada  igual cuando uso reciclados también se quejan  por ejemplo, hice este:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 292810
> Es un sistema bi-amplificado basado en este: Amplificador 50W Mosfet pero ligeramente modificado para exprimirle un poco más de guats, son 3 amplificadores, de los cuales uno es para los agudos y uso otros 2 en puente para los graves, además cuenta también con filtros activos Linkwitz-Riley, entrada balanceada e indicador de señal y picos, y un controlador de RPM para el fancooler, pero se quejan de mis pobres caps pese a que incluso nuevos vienen así


Si buenas… para cuando mi ampli don rat? :V


----------



## Ratmayor

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Si buenas… para cuando mi ampli don rat? :V


Para cuando venga a Chavezlandia a buscarlo :V


----------

